# Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009



## sebastian_h (31. Dezember 2008)

so neues jahr neues glück...alles beginnt von vorne.
zwar etwas verfrüht aber auf die paar stunden kommt es ja nicht an.

wir hören da auf, wo wir erfolgreich oder auch ma weniger erfolgreich das jahr 2008 beendet haben.

also euch allen einen guten rutsch und einen guten start ins neue jahr 2009....möge petri mit uns sein|supergri

mfg sebastian



> Anmerkung der Red.:
> Es gelten wieder die gleichen Regeln wie ide letzten Jahre:
> 
> Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r.
> ...


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Vlt. hättest du nochmal erwähnen sollen, dass die gleichen Regeln in diesem Thread gelten wie in dem von 2008, kann man gar nicht oft genug erwähnen, und die Mods würden es dir danken! Ansonsten auch von mir an alle gute und reichliche Fänge in 2009!


----------



## sebastian_h (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

stimmt haste recht...danke für den hinweis...aber hiermit hast du ja darauf hingewiesen...

dir und all den anderen verrückten angler einen guten...|supergri

mfg sebastian


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin

also ich lebe immer noch in 2008 seid ihr zwei schon betrunken
hättest ja mit dem eröffnen bis zum neuen jahr warten können oder trotz allem guten rutsch

gruß dirk


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Schade!
Ich hätte mir doch sehr gewünscht, dass Tommi Engel, Minden, Veit und Co. sich die Ehre geben und den  Thread eröffnen und dass traditionsgemäß gegen Mitternacht...

Wirklich sehr schade.. 
Bin ganz schön enttäuscht...*


----------



## John Doe12 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Seh ich auch so


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Eigentlich egal wer diesen Theared eröffnet, es sollte nur nicht 2008 sein

Zu den Regeln, da wird Thomas noch sein Teil dazu schreiben und jetzt reicht es aber auch mit dem offtopic Immer diese Nörgler hier 

mfg Flo


----------



## karpfenbrausi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

jop, zu machen, neu starten...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

kann echt dicht hier!!! ab 0uhr gehts los mit dem neuen tröööt#6 ps. glaub das gibt ne verwarnung oder???? wegen unsitte!!!!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gleiches Recht für alle...:m
Jetzt wo der Tröt einmal auf ist sollten wie auch sehen, das wir ihn auch voll kriegen (mit Fängen).:q

Jetzt erst mal allen einen guten Rutsch...#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gleiches recht wäre um 0uhr gewesen oder?


----------



## jerkfreak (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war wohl einer der ersten, die den Tröt heute Früh "offen" gsehn haben und dachte mir schon: Grosser Fehler!!!

Das es aber so scharf geht, hät ich net gedacht!

Recht muss ich euch trotzdem geben, sonst könnt ich ja a gleich noch den für 2010 mit auf machen...!  Vor 0Uhr hat der Tröt hier nix zu suchen!!!


----------



## rallye-vid (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*


----------



## fishingexpert87 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#dist das nich sch... egal? wann der thread eröffnet wird?


----------



## Malte (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> #dist das nich sch... egal? wann der thread eröffnet wird?


Ja ist egal, aber mit nem 2009er Fisch wäre besser


----------



## suerro (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

meine ich auch , der jenige mit der ersten fisch sollte diesen treat eröffnen denke ich


----------



## duck_68 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dann sollte Thomas konsequenter Weise alles OT VOR dem ersten Fang löschen - dann passt der Titel auch wieder


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Cool, 17 Beiträge im 2009er Thread - alle 2008 geschrieben, kein Fisch dabei => alles löschen, und wir warten bis Veit (oder natürlich auch gerne jemand anderes!) gleich die ersten Fische einstellt und starten damit, OK? 

Uns allen gute Fänge 2009!


----------



## Wattwurm62 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Leute... während die meisten noch ihren Rausch ausschliefen, war ich mal für 2 Stunden mit der Spinnrute am See. Nicht der Größte aber ein schöner..
Ich hoffe, das Gejammer hat hier damit nun ein Ende... :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum ersten Fisch 2009 hier im Thread!
Klein, aber der Anfang wäre gemacht!
Frohes Neues!


----------



## rallye-vid (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum 1. 2009 Räuber! #6


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Von mir auch Petri zum Barsch!
Werde erst morgen früh zum ersten diesjährigen Fischzug aufbrechen.


----------



## fussi-boy (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

guten morgen :vik:

wünsche dann auch allen mal nen schönes, erfolgreiches jahr 2009.

werde auch gleich mal losziehen und nen bissel meine köder baden.|supergri


----------



## Leski (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
wünsch auch allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2009 mit viele Fischen.
Schade muss noch bis Samstag warten bis ich meine Jahreskarte holen kann.|rolleyes

Naja bei uns am Fluß ist das Problem das sich die meisten Räuber wegen den Köderfischen in die Altarme zurückgezogen haben, und die sind leider wegen den eisigen Temperaturen alle zum Großteil zugefroren.Errechne mir eh net viel Chancen,aber is ja egal einfach die Geilheit befriedigen...


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tja, ich war heute auch zum ersten Fischzug raus. Konnte aber leider keinen Raubfisch zum Landgang überreden. Naja der Wasserstand wahr auch alles andere als optimal. Werde mein Glück wohl am We nochmal versuchen. Bis dann.


----------



## sebastian_h (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sorry jungs für die verfrühte eröffnung.....aber ma ganz ehrlich.....gibt es nicht weitaus größere probleme auf der welt über die man sich ärgern sollte, als hier rumzunörgeln wer nun den thread eröffnet hat....ich bitte euch...gibt doch weitaus schlimmeres...

aber trotzdem wünsche ich alle ein frohes neues, gesundes und erfolgreiches angeljahr....

mfg sebastian


----------



## Slotti (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch erstmal 

Nachdem ich die 3 letzten Dezembertage 2008 leer ausgegangen bin war für mich heute gemütliches couching angesagt.

Gerade eben erreichte mich aber ein email von meinem Freund Jörg mit einem tollen Fotoanhang welchen ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.







Ein toller Neujahrszander von 81cm gefangen an einer CTS 45-90 auf einen 4 Zoll Kopyto orange schwarz.

Ganz dickes Petri nochmal an dieser Stelle, besser kann man ein neues Jahr eigentlich nicht anfangen !!!

Werde mir Mühe geben morgen nachzulegen 

|wavey: Slotti


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil, nicht schlecht der Bursche. An der Saar?


----------



## minden (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...schöner markeloser Zander und wirklich feines Foto,...Glückwunsch zum ersten ü80er hier:l


----------



## angelpfeife (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wow, kaum ist das neue Jahr da haben wir schon einen geilen Fisch, eine Diskussion und den ersten Zanderfingerer 2009:q. Aber ohne diese Dinge wär es ja nicht das Anglerboard...:vik:. Der thread hätte aber wirklich von demjenigen erstellt werden sollen, der sich die Mühe macht mit Neujahresrausch zu schreiben ...:m


----------



## G-hunter (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

frohes neues und petrie die schon was gefangen haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So Jungs, damit wir wieder in die normalen Bahnen kommen, gelten ab hier wieder die bewährten Regeln:

Anmerkung Thomas9904:
Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!




> Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r.
> Wird auch nicht mehr verschoben, sondern kommentarlos gelöscht, genau wie darauf mit Sicherheit folgende Fragen, warum jetzt das eine oder andere Posting gelöscht wurde.
> 
> Das gleiche passiert mit OffTopic - Postings. Wenn jemand Fragen zu genaueren Fangumständen, Köder, Gewässer oder Technik hat, kann das per PN/Mail oder in einem etxra dafür aufgemachten Thread geschehen - aber nicht hier im Fangmeldungsthread..
> ...


----------



## serge7 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Siehste woll....Frohes Neues erstmal an alle! Und ganz dickes Petri an JH zu dem tollen Zander und dem geilen Foto! Ich will hoffen, daß das Rütchen was er mir aufgebaut hat auch solche Fische anzieht...:q


----------



## ZanderKalle (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Frohes neues und Petri!!!

Konnte heute meinen ersten Zander 2009 fangen, war heute mit 2 Boardkollegen am Rhein bei -6 grad und es lief echt beschissen konnte froh sein das ich einen 65er erwischt habe, sonst war flaute!!!

Foto folgt!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jo, bei mir liefs net so rund an der Saar, war nur draußen für n Stündsche, war auch nix "ernsthaftes", nur, um mal wieder "in Stimmung fürs neue Jahr" zu kommen. Die Temperaturen werden ab Di noch tiefer fallen, ich wünsch denen, dies trotzdem versuchen, toi toi toi!


----------



## Leski (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Kann mich nur anschliesen,
war gestern noch ein wenig unterwegs,leider is unser Fluß zu 90% zugefroren,ez is wohl aus mit der Angelei wenns bis 15.2 net wieder wärmer wird:c


----------



## ZanderKalle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier noch das Foto was ich nachreichen wollte!!!






Der Erste 2009!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, schöner Fisch!

Bei uns am Main Nullnummer...


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch! PetriHeil


----------



## sebastian_h (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri heil....juter bursche#6


----------



## Mich´l (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

_Petri Heil Kalle! :m_


----------



## barschzocker1961 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöner zander #6


----------



## Luki** (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Neujahreszander!

Ich war heut auch wieder von 11 bis 17.00 Uhr los, 4 km abgegangen, aber nix gebissen...
War aber erst das 2 mal am neuen Gebiet an der Donau.
Morgen und übermorgen geht es weiter... den Hechten an die Schuppen#6

Gruß


----------



## ZanderKalle (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Dank#6

War echt ein hartes Stück arbeit und zum Glück friert der Rhein nicht so schnell ein:q


----------



## minden (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...Klasse Foto schöner Fisch,...pöteri


----------



## Slider86 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum geilen zander!!!!

und auf dem letzten foto muss ich sagen hast du ähnlichkeit mit ELTON |supergri (kommt wohl davon das die mütze dir dicke backen macht) ;-) 

frohes neues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Birger (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Darf ich wenigstens den ersten Fisch der Saison anmelden? Es sei denn jemand kann das zeitlich toppen:

Hab am 1.1.09 um 00.14h einen Dorsch im Hafen von Sonderborg gefangen. Hat ganz schön geknallt um mich herum, war aber lustig. 
Kurz Feuerwerk angesehen und dann weiter gefischt 

P.S.: nicht auf die Kameradatierung achten, die hab ich nicht vorgenommen, ist einfach irgendwas eingestellt.


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Du bist ein Freak ey, um die Uhrzeit beim Fischen zu sein, alter Falter!!!

Aber Petri zum Dorsch!!!

p.s.: Die angezeigte Uhrzeit ist die Uhrzeit, zu der das Bild ins AB hochgeladen wurde...!


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was ein Fisch! War am 31.12.2008 auch noch bis spät in die Dammerung hinein mit der Fliege unterwegs. Das spektakel am Strand war wunderbar, aber den Fischen hat das Ganze wohl nicht gepasst. 

Petri zu diesem "Knaller"!


----------



## Norge Fan (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Birger     

Respekt #6,also ich kenne keinen der zu der Zeit am Wasser sein Glück versucht......mich eingeschlossen .    
Gruß #hRenè


----------



## GreenMonsta (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum "Silvester Dorsch"


----------



## Birger (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke war ganz lustig und allemal besser als Kopfweh am nächten Tag vom Saufen .
Ich hatte den abend 12 Dorsche, aber keine großen, bis max 55cm. 
Der "Knaller" kam dann, als ich zu hause angekommen merkte, dass meine Spiegelreflex noch am Wasser steht... also um 2.16h nochmal los und 100km nach Sonderborg gefahren die Kamera holen...um 4.26h dann ins Bett...musste echt nicht sein. Zum Glück war keine Polizei unterwegs, wäre übelst teuer geworden.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Birger schrieb:


> Zum Glück war keine Polizei unterwegs, wäre übelst teuer geworden.


 
Hast etwa doch einiges getrunken?

Petri zu den Dorschen!


----------



## Promachos (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Hast etwa doch einiges getrunken?



Hallo,

ich vermute mal, dass es keine Autobahn war, auf der er rumgebrettert ist - und da sind 2h 10min für 200km nicht schlecht#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## ZanderKalle (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Neujahres Dorsch#6

Um die Uhrzeit habe ich meine erste Rakete gestartet.......#r


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Birger schrieb:


> Zum Glück war keine Polizei unterwegs, wäre übelst teuer geworden.



Ich glaube eher er war schnell unterwegs...


----------



## Birger (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jup, war etwas zügig unterwegs.

Noch ein Gag heute morgen:

Gestern noch so:






Heute früh so:






Angeln erstmal beendet...#t


----------



## Maurice (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi
petri schöner barsch 
klasse werde die tage auch ma los ziehen wenn der kleine fluss nicht zu gefroren ist hoffe das ich dann auch so einen schönen barsch fangen kann.

mfg
Maurice


----------



## Doc Plato (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*






Tja... wie sagt man so schön... Arschkarte :q

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mein ersten Zander 2009...gebissen hat er auf einen No-Action Shad...gute 70cm hatte der Zander..


----------



## eddyguru (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Birger

Petri euch Beiden.Habt ja ganz ordentlich gefangen,hörte ich gerade.
So schaut er auch immer am Rhein aus der Wäsche,wenn mal nix lüppt:q:q

gruß

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## boot (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*







 Petri zum Barsch,und das Bild schaut richtig Geil aus#6


----------



## juma (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War gestern auch mal loß 2 stück konnte ich landen und mehrere

sin ausgeschlitzt....beide waren mit50ziger


Bild003.jpg


MFG JUMA


----------



## Nobbi 78 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri schöner Zander!


----------



## Alex.k (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das mit Eis musst ich auch schon mal erleben, letztes Jahr Nachts um 22 Uhr bin ich noch mal Angeln gefahren. Der erste Wurf, aufschlag auf das Eis, dachte ich nur ne ODER! Bin wieder Heim.


----------



## senne (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin an alle Fänger und insbesondere Birger, zum wahrscheinlich ersten Boardfisch des Jahres. 

Bei uns schaut es seit einiger Zeit so aus wie auf deinem schönen Bild. 

Petri an alle "Winterwahnsinnigen" bei uns "tockt" es schon wenn der Köder auf der Eisfläche auftrifft|supergri

Gruß, Senne.


----------



## sebastian_h (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger...schöner dorsch und schöner barsch.....aber auch ma n geiles landschaftliches bild mit dem zugefrorenem see im puren sonneschein#6


----------



## Korki (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Einen Petri für die ersten Fische diesen Jahres.
Bei uns ist der Fluß noch nicht eingefroren!!!


----------



## suerro (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

respekt bei der kälte noch unterwegs badboy,
petri an alle.
mich jukt es auch an den fingern aber bei -5 grad macht das spinnen kein spass.


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri,
würd auch gerne mal wieder los, was aber leider unmöglich ist weil die ems zugefrohren ist und unser vereinsteich auch zu ist...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## don rhabano (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich hoffe, dass das ein berechtigter Einwand ist:  

Bitte die Fische nicht auf den Schnee oder das Eis legen ,falls sie released werden sollten . Das verursacht ganz miese "Verbrennungen".

  Bitte nicht als Kritik sehen...


----------



## Upi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri erstmal allen die in 2009 schon was gefangen haben! Respekt!!!#6

Ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr auch mal einen Fang hier verkünden kann!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich kann von gestern noch ein paar Raubbrassen Klodeckel auf Kopyto Shad melden... :v
Ansonsten nix Raubfisch.


----------



## muskA (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Ich kann von gestern noch ein paar Raubbrassen Klodeckel auf Kopyto Shad melden... :v
> Ansonsten nix Raubfisch.


 


möchte jetzt keinen ärger anfangen aber du kannst mir doch net erzählen das man brassen mit kunstködern ( keine fliegen oder kleine twister) fängt... wenn das geht fresse ich meine calcutta mit schnur 


mfg petri an alle


----------



## juma (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*


@ don rhabano

Ja du hast recht der Einwand ist wohl gerechtfertigt |bigeyes



MFG JUMA


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



muskA schrieb:


> möchte jetzt keinen ärger anfangen aber du kannst mir doch net erzählen das man brassen mit kunstködern ( keine fliegen oder kleine twister) fängt... wenn das geht fresse ich meine calcutta mit schnur
> 
> 
> mfg petri an alle



Ist nicht ungewöhnlich, das ne Brasse (grade die größeren) einen Gummifisch voll nimmt... 

Aber viele sind natürlich eher von aussen gehakt, gibt aber beides! Hatte auch schon (Marmor-; Spiegel-; Schuppen- und Gras)Karpfen, Schleien, Rotfedern etc. auf Spinner oder Gufi die voll genommen haben!:m

Edit: Und mach bitte ein Video von der Calcutta, das kommt hier bestimmt prima!


----------



## Leski (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Des will ich auch sehen wie du das runterschlingst,na dann Mahlzeit|rolleyes
Hab auch schon ne Barbe auf nen Gummifisch gefangen(nicht gehackt)


----------



## maesox (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@muskA

....laß dir die Calcutta schmecken!!!!!#6



@all

Petri allen Winterkämpfern!!!!#6



Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## Angler-NRW (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ muskgAy:q

Da wäre er nicht der Erste. Natürlich geht das. Musst du nur mal hier ordentlich suchen. Habe schon mehrmals davon gelesen. Auch von Karpfen habe ich diesbezüglich schon Bilder gesehen. Und nicht nur Quergehakte.

Und ruf mich mal an wegen dem Eisangeln.


Tight Lines

Basti


----------



## zanderzone (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



muskA schrieb:


> möchte jetzt keinen ärger anfangen aber du kannst mir doch net erzählen das man brassen mit kunstködern ( keine fliegen oder kleine twister) fängt... wenn das geht fresse ich meine calcutta mit schnur
> mfg petri an alle



Dann mal guten hunger;-)
Habe bei einem NKS Zanderwettkampf im Haringvliet nen fetten Brassen auf einem Lunker City Fin S gefangen, der den Gummifisch voll genommen. Hab erst gedacht: Jo, geiler Zander!
Als der Klodeckel dann nach oben kam, hätte ich wohl :vkönnen^^

Aber es funktioniert! Dicke Brassen und Karpfen pfeffern sich schon mal so einen rein!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auf UL-Ausrüstung (also vor allem 0er Spinner) fängt man fast alle Arten von "Fried"fischen!

Ach ja: Vergiss das Video nicht! :m

Aber jetzt bitte Back2Topic! |supergri


----------



## davis (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@muskA: Hab schon Rotaugen, Schleien, Brassen und Barben auf Kunstköder gefangen! Und Karfpen werden auch oft genug drauf gefangen. Also vergiss nicht etwas Salz&Pfeffer für die Calcutta...


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



muskA schrieb:


> möchte jetzt keinen ärger anfangen aber du kannst mir doch net erzählen das man brassen mit kunstködern ( keine fliegen oder kleine twister) fängt... wenn das geht fresse ich meine calcutta mit schnur
> 
> 
> mfg petri an alle



Dann guten Appetit, wir fangen am Rhein öfters Brassen und auch andere Friedfische die den Gummi voll nehmen..... manchmal wollen die auch mal ein bisschen was anderes|supergri


----------



## muskA (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

oh mann  

karpfen, barben habe ich gewusst.. aber den rest da hatte ich jeden für ausgelacht..ohmann, ok ich wurde eines besseren belehrt.... 
 komisch finde ich nur: ich fische schon seit 15 jahren und ganz ohne witz seit dem hauptsächlich nur spinnfischen ggf mal ansitzen mit köfi aaaaaaber es hat noch nie jemand vor meinen augen einen friedfisch auf kunstköder gefangen... dachte mir das sowas meeeega selten ist das man mal ne barbe oder sowas fängt.
das mit schleien und rotaugen glaube ich trotzdem nicht 
----joke------

@ nrw angler 

dann kannst du ja direkt beim nächsten mal angeln loslegen und nur noch auf son dreck fischen damit deine rute auch mal krumm wird |wavey:
meld dich 

und danke für die infos 

mfg


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bitte back to Topic, das ist doch der Fangmeldungsthread und nicht das Managment-Board für Glaubenskrisen|rolleyes
Gruss Reiner


----------



## alex82 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



muskA schrieb:


> möchte jetzt keinen ärger anfangen aber du kannst mir doch net erzählen das man brassen mit kunstködern ( keine fliegen oder kleine twister) fängt... wenn das geht fresse ich meine calcutta mit schnur
> 
> 
> mfg petri an alle


Guten Appetit #q|supergri


----------



## Welskescherer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



alex82 schrieb:


> Guten Appetit #q|supergri


 
Ich verweise da mal auf die DVD "Friedliche Räuber" von Profi Blinker. Da wird sogar gezielt auf Friedfische (vor allem Rotaugen) mit Gummifischen geangelt.
Und jetzt wieder OT!!


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



muskA schrieb:


> möchte jetzt keinen ärger anfangen aber du kannst mir doch net erzählen das man brassen mit kunstködern ( keine fliegen oder kleine twister) fängt... wenn das geht fresse ich meine calcutta mit schnur
> 
> 
> mfg petri an alle



Guten Hunger sage ich da nur,schau dir den link an und les dir die Seite durch. 
Dort werden Karpfen,Schleien Rotaugen,Brassen gezielt mit Twistern gefangen...
http://www.zandertwistern.de/Techniken_Karpfentwistern.htmlHier


----------



## duck_68 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dieser Hecht von 1 Meter wurde Heute beim Eisangeln von Kollegen "erlegt"..... Köder war ein Rotauge.

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img405.*ih.us/img405/2889/kopievon08012009019xa8.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## DRU (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri, an Deinen Kollegen,......

Eisangeln ist ja leider nicht überall erlaubt,....

und endlich mal wieder ein reeller Beitrag:vik:


----------



## Angler-NRW (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri an deinen Kollegen#6.


----------



## sebastian_h (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri schönes tier#6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Respekt zum Meterhecht aus dem Eisloch #r

Das trocken-kalte Winterwetter ist aber nicht besonders unangenehm. Viel schneller friert man bei windigem, nasskaltem Wetter um den Gefrierpunkt.


----------



## Mich´l (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

a schöns freggerla hat er raus |supergri#6 und des a auf a noch auf ansage... PETRI HEIL und weiter so!!!


----------



## bennson (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen !


----------



## duck_68 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nachdem Gestern Kollegen einen "Meter-Hecht" aus dem Eis gezaubert hatten, konnte ich Heute selbst einen 65er nachlegen... Köder war wieder ein Rotauge am Einzelhaken....



[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img253.*ih.us/img253/7236/kopievondsc02310po9.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img222.*ih.us/img222/1999/kopievondsc0231101lc2.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## rallye-vid (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Martin! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jedes Jahr das gleiche, bis es die meisten dann doch glauben:


> Anmerkung der Red.:
> Es gelten wieder die gleichen Regeln wie ide letzten Jahre:
> 
> Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r.
> ...


----------



## senne (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern, vor allem an die Bamberger Eisangler!!

Grüße, Senne.


----------



## jerkfreak (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na dann auch hier nochmal Petri zu dem schönen Eishecht!!!


----------



## bobbl (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!


----------



## kohlie0611 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber, petri !!


----------



## ollidi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber Martin. Schöne Fänge. #6


----------



## Mich´l (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Martin:vik:
hat echt Spass gemacht!!!!

Viel Petri weiterhin


----------



## duck_68 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Mich´l schrieb:


> Petri Martin:vik:
> hat echt Spass gemacht!!!!
> 
> Viel Petri weiterhin



Morgen gleiche Zeit - gleicher Ort


----------



## Promachos (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri meinen oberfränkischen Landsleuten#h

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Malte (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auf Eisangeln hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Martin!


----------



## serge7 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an Martin und allen anderen "Eisloch-Fängern". Finde die Fotos von den zugefrorenen Gewässern bei Sonnenschein immer wieder Geil!


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Es wird immer besser.... Heute kann ich zwei "Eisloch-Hechte" vermelden. Einen kleineren mit ca. 55 und diesen wirklich "fetten" 65er#6 Beide wieder auf ca. 15cm Rotaugen am Einzelhaken.

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img243.*ih.us/img243/8254/kopievon10012009001rq6.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## Dart (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber Martin!!!
Ganz dickes Petrie zu den schicken Eis-Hechten#6
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## bobbl (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mach mich neidisch
Petri!


----------



## Ophidian (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Von mir auch nen dickes Petri Martin... Sehr gut#6


----------



## sonni 2 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische ich konnte dies Jahr noch kein Eishecht fangen :caber na ja Peri Heil zu den Fischen #6




Wenn Angeln einfach wär würde es Fußball heißen :q


----------



## duck_68 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute war nichts mit den Hechten, dafür haben wir auf dem See die Grillsaison mit ein paar Bratwürschteln und nem gepflegten "Eisbier" eingeweiht


----------



## sebastian_h (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöne fische........ich will auch....#q
naja ist halt warten angesagt^^

weiterhin noch viel erfolg an die die dürfen


----------



## Anek20dot (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#6Petri...schöne Hechte habt ihr da!!! #t bei uns ist Eisangeln leider VERBOTEN:v


----------



## jerkfreak (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Martin, jetzt legste so langsam aber los he...!?


----------



## duck_68 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der heutige Eisangeltag brachte einen guten 70er bei Alex und einen verhauenen Biss bei mir

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img84.*ih.us/img84/6739/kopievon12012009ef3.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## Koalano1 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Eisloch-Esox!
Ich hab auch super Laune auf Eisangeln, nur ist das in meiner Umgebung nicht so möglich...
Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar "Loch-Fänge"!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch Martin, bei euch gehen die Hechte im Winter beim Eisangeln fast besser als im Sommer, oder?

Dickes Petri!


----------



## DRU (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch Martin dickes Petri, Ihr rockt ja grad richtig - Respekt! Ich ziehe meinen Hut!

Grüße ausm Norden


----------



## Felix 1969 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri.....wenigstens einer der fängt#6


----------



## duck_68 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mensch Martin, bei euch gehen die Hechte im Winter beim Eisangeln fast besser als im Sommer, oder?
> 
> Dickes Petri!





Zumindest an dem See - dort konnte ich das ganze letzte Jahr nur zwei Stück überlisten und jetzt haben wir in 4 Tagen 5 Hechte erwischt... Noch trägt das Eis ja


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil echt schöne Winterhechte, ich wünsch dir weiter noch viel Glück und das das Eis noch lange dick ist damit du noch was dickes aus den Löchern holst!:q


----------



## senne (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da kann ich meinen beiden Angelfreunden aus Bamberg nur ein dickes Petri wünschen. Fein fein, was ihr da aus euren Löchern rauszieht

@Martin, grüß mir den Alex.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wenn ich nicht schon soviele bessere Januar-Beiträge gesammelt hätte, würde jetzt hier ein Tatütata-Blaulicht stehen...:q:q:q


----------



## Markus-1977 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Eishechten!

Bei mir bis jetzt heuer nur ein Kugelfisch!

Und der war Foulhookt!

Gruß aus Japan


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Martin, ihr rockt ja richtig am Loch...

Würde gerne auch mal die Rute ins Loch stecken, habe nur Angst das da was bricht. Bei uns taut es schon wieder

P.S. Petri zum Fugu, aber bitte nicht so essen^^

lg Flo


----------



## Honeyball (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

denkste !!!!  :vik::vik:
Ich sammel das mal sicherheitshalber ein, und wenn's nur zur Abschreckung für Nachahmer ist...:m


Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Würde gerne auch mal die Rute ins Loch stecken, habe nur Angst das da was bricht.


----------



## sebastian_h (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schicke burschen...so kann man sich den winter auch vertreiben^^....tja wir im norden können die zeit schön zur gerätepflege nutzen


----------



## Leski (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Petri Martin, ihr rockt ja richtig am Loch...
> 
> Würde gerne auch mal die Rute ins Loch stecken, habe nur Angst das da was bricht. Bei uns taut es schon wieder
> 
> ...




Da will einer unbedingt und mit allen Mitteln Boardferkell werden^^#d


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi, hier mal den ersten nennenswerten Fisch des Jahres von mir (aus der letzten Woche). Hatte so um die 80+-

Petri allen anderen Fängern, Grüße JK


----------



## Mich´l (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri jkc!! hast den nachts erwischt? aufm Eis??

Grüssn Mich´l


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nö, nix Eis am Fluss, war auch eher abends als nachts...

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Mich´l (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ahso... - trotzdem schö #6


----------



## Grundangler85 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri und schön den finger aufgeritz ? :q


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch
Mich jukts extreme in den Fingern, 3 Wochen nicht mehr geangelt..und es taut,friert und taut wieder...das ist doch zum:v
Naja in einem Anderen Sinne Petri!


----------



## LocalPower (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Damits dich noch ein wenig mehr juckt |supergri vermeld ich mal einen 73er Zander #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2337753&postcount=995


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ein richtig dickes petri Heil !! ... 
ich bin heute glaub ich das 8te mal ohne fisch und ohne biss nach Hause gekommen ... is echt hart im Moment !!


----------



## Harry$ (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri-Heil

Super Fisch

Gruß Harry$ #h


----------



## Newflyfisher (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wieder mal ein Lichtblick in der "dunklen" Zeit!
Dickes Petri #6


----------



## duck_68 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Die Eisangel-Crew war wieder unterwegs:m

Der heutige Tag bei Schnee- und Eisregen brachte drei schöne Hechte von 86 & 75 bei mir und einem knapp 70er beim Kumpel

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img209.*ih.us/img209/7323/kopievon17012009003gx5.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img209.*ih.us/img209/2848/kopievon17012009002qr5.jpg[/URL]



[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img515.*ih.us/img515/848/kopievon17012009ok7.jpg[/URL]​

Nur schade, dass das Eisangelvergnügen beim einsetzenden Tauwetter in den kommenden Tagen zu Ende gehen wird


----------



## senne (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Durfte diesen Nachmittag bei den Eisanglern dabei sein, ist schon verrückt wie die Hechte momentan beisen. Petri nochmal.


----------



## duck_68 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Du "darfst" auch jederzeit wieder mit


----------



## bobbl (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri nach Oberfranken


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Martin!

Wenigstens einer der hier fängt... Man merkt das Veit nicht da ist, 140 Beiträge und gefühlt noch keine 10 Fische...


----------



## loki73 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dickes petri an martin orbelt und crew,

ich wollte auch dieses wochenende aufs eis aber wegen 4tage plus am stück, hab ich´s dann gelassen.

letztes wochenende gab es hier einen 75er eishecht.


----------



## Upi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@All
Erstmal ein großes Petri Heil schöne Fische!

@LocalPower
Das Bild mit dem Zanderkopf ist echt Spitzenmäßig!!!!


----------



## scemler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Eishechten.

Ich war vorhin auch eisangeln.

Und ich hätte hier fast den Hecht meines Lebens posten können. 

Hab ihn schon unterm Eis gesehen - bestimmt 1,20 - 1,30m.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Petri Martin!
> 
> Wenigstens einer der hier fängt... Man merkt das Veit nicht da ist, 140 Beiträge und gefühlt noch keine 10 Fische...



Wollte ich auch schreiben.
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, vorallem Martin und LocalPower


----------



## sebastian_h (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri martin...

wer hätte gedacht das dieses jahr viele eishechte gefangen werden....
im norden is es vorbei mir der kälte....regenwetter^^


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Eisanglern...


----------



## jerkfreak (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Martin zu den Fängen, echt heftig was bei euch da unten geht...! Bin ich ja ma gespannt, wie des weiter geht, wenn des Eis wieder weg ist...!?

Habs gestern Ams leider nimma gschafft, war erst um viertel 10e vom Kartenverkauf wieder dahem (scheiß Kneipen ) und dann gings ab in die City...! Aber des nächste mal werd ichs schon auch mal schaffen, hoff ich...!?


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Kein Thema Benni, das Jahr ist noch jung und die Schonzeit lange..... Bin übrigens auch mal gespannt, wie es dieses Jahr mit der Beißerei weiter geht.... Heute war z.B. bei 11 Ruten nicht ein Zupfer - allerdings ist der Luftdruck von Gestern auf Heute gewaltig gefallen, möglicherweise hat das den Fischen "auf den Magen geschlagen"....


----------



## Promachos (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo|wavey:

Allen Fängern, v.a. meinem Landsmann Martin, ein dickes Petri! Warum gehen beim Eisangeln eigentlich kaum Zander? Sind die sooo kälteempfindlich?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Dietmar,

in diesem Baggersee sind die Hechte viel dominanter als der Zander - Zander werden dort auch (leider) nur sehr vereinzelt gefangen - daher die sehr starke "hechtlastigkeit" der Fänge....


----------



## Master Hecht (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo
nachdem ich gestern wieder einen verloren hab konnte ich heute mal einen kleinen lande...

55cm auf rapala jointed 13cm in blau...
mfg master hecht


----------



## sebastian_h (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri@ master hecht

frei nach dem motto....klein aber fein bzw. schön|supergri


----------



## jerkfreak (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Pike...!

Scheint ja fast so, als ob du noch fischen kannst, ohne dir n Loch bohrn zu müssen ey...!? *neidisch*


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Petri zum Pike...!
> 
> Scheint ja fast so, als ob du noch fischen kannst, ohne dir n Loch bohrn zu müssen ey...!? *neidisch*



Ich hab dieses Eis-Gedöns auch satt...


----------



## Master Hecht (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

jup die ems ist bei uns wieder frei... zumindest an den meißten stellen...

mfg master hecht


----------



## Brassenkaiser (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nach langer Pause war ich heute früh mit meinem Kumpel Veit endlich mal wieder an der Saale angeln und wir hatten einen richtig guten Jahresstart. |supergri
Hatte gerade erst wenige Würfe gemacht, da gabs schon den ersten Fischkontakt. Wir wollten kaum glauben, was da auf den Salt Shaker gebissen hatte. Mein erste Spinnruten-WELS von 70 cm. Hab mich mächtig drüber gefreut, dass es endlich mal geklappt hat.





Veit hatte gleich danach den nächsten Biss und konnte einen gut 60er Hecht auch auf Salt Shaker landen.




Eine halbe Stunde später hat er dann noch einen großen Döbel Ü 50 cm ebenfalls auf Salt Shaker gefangen.




Zum Schluss hatte ich dann nochmal einen kurzen Biss und beim nächsten Wurf an die Stelle hing der Bursch. Ein schöner 70er Zander auf Cora Z-Gummifisch. 




Hoffentlich geht das Jahr so gut weiter!


----------



## Blink* (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne, bunte Strecke 

Sauberer Jahresstart - dickes Petri   #6


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hecht, Zander, Wels, Anglerherz was willst Du mehr... 

Wir haben Schonzeit, bis Mai :c


----------



## Seele (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jetzt räumt der Veit wieder auf im Board  
Schön gemischt würd ich sagen, Petri. Bei uns ist momentan absolut tote Hose, Eis ist zwar wieder teilweise weg aber trotzdem wenig befischbar.


----------



## stanleyclan (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zur schönen Strecke.wir haben hier leider immoment Schonzeit für Hecht&Co na ja im Mai gehts wieder los!!


----------



## andyblub (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der Döbel ist ja mal extrem sexy!


----------



## Rheinangler89 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den ganzen Räubern! Vor allem zum Döbel und zum Wels!!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ veit,

respekt schöne fänge...


----------



## Brassenkaiser (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Veit, Benni87 und ich waren heute abend gleich nochmal an der Saale angeln, aber diesmal wars nicht so toll wie heute früh. Viel Wind und viele Hänger. Den einzigen Biss hatte Veit auf einen Kopyto und so hat er dann mit einem 65er Zander unsere Ehre gerettet.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit, die Glückwünsche kannst du glücklicher Weise noch lesen ;-)


----------



## Hackersepp (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch ist der fett! PEtri Veit!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Veit ist zurück  Petri an  die geilen Fische.


----------



## Patrick83 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs!!!


----------



## Newflyfisher (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Echt Klasse Mischung! Dickes Petri!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hey warum immer nur Veit ?? 
klar hat er auch fische gefangen und dazu auch von mir wieder ein fettes petri ... 
aber vor allem an brassenkaiser mit seinen tollen Fischen nen dicken glückwunsch !! ein waller im Winter ist schon was besonderes !!!! 
lg  Andy


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an die Saale-Crew...! Echt geile Fische dabei...!

Spezielles Petri natürlich an Veit...!


----------



## j-c-w (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sonntag endlich das erste Mal in 09 fischen. Ergbenis 9 Hechte davon drei über 90cm, größter 99cm 

Irgendwie hab ichs wohl mit den Neunen....


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber, Petri  zu den schönen und vor allem vielen Pikes...!!!


----------



## eddyguru (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nabend Leutz,

erstmal ein dickes Petri an die Veitcrew und natürlich an Jan,geile Strecke#6

ENDLICH hat unsere Durststrecke auch ein Ende gefunden.Nach 6 Schneidertagen,wo wir mehrfach das Land und Bundesland gewechselt haben,hat es heute endlich ordentlich in den Ruten getockt!

Zuerst gab es einen 73er Zander auf 7" Fin.







Als ich den Zander gerade in sein Element zurück lies,klatsche es ganz laut.Kumpel Chris schrie schon:sschau schau......|bigeyes|bigeyes
Dreimal dürft ihr raten,welche Farbe das Nummernschild hatte.....................richtig!Gelb:q






Dann gab es noch als zweiten Fisch ´09 meinen PB Hecht mit 90cm auf 7" Bass Assassin Shad.










Danach konnte Chris nen 50er Zander verbuchen und verlor kurze Zeit später nen richtig guten Fisch.Danach konnte ich einen 50er Zander nachlegen.

Hier sieht man mal,was ein 50er Zander mit einem 7" Fin macht......voll wegziehen.







Ein super Tag,der wieder viel zu schnell vorbei war.
Nochmals vielen Dank an Kumpel Chris,für die netten Pics#6

Gruß

Eddy


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Dreimal dürft ihr raten,welche Farbe das Nummernschild hatte.....................richtig!Gelb:q



:q xD
Dickes Petri und Glückwunsch zum PB!


----------



## Slotti (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Eddy 

fettes Petri an dich und deinen Kumpel!!


----------



## eddyguru (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke.

Es war nartürlich niemand im Auto drinne.Die nette Dame hatte nur vergessen die Handbremse zu ziehen.

gruß|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Es war nartürlich niemand im Auto drinne.Die nette *Dame *hatte nur vergessen die Handbremse zu ziehen.
> 
> gruß|wavey:



Auuu das tut weh :m Petri Heil zu den Fängen #6Tolle Fische!


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*lol* Alter, wie übel...!

Und euch nebenbei n fettes Petri zu den Fängen...!


----------



## paul188 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri eddy! Schöne Fische!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schönes auto.....ääää fische


----------



## D.A.M (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Echt super fische :m klasse werde mich auch mal auf die Socken machen müßen wenn ich die Bilder mir so anschaue


----------



## eddyguru (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein Wunderschönen,

da es gestern so klasse lief,sind wir heute nochmal unterwegs gewesen.
Am ersten Spot konnte Kumpel Chris nen 50er verzeichnen.Neuer Spot und nach ein paar Würfen stieg mein neuer PB Zander auf nen 7" Fin ein.Genau 80cm:vik:Zweimal PB in zwei Tagen,so kann es weiter gehen|rolleyes

gruß

Eddy#h


----------



## maesox (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@eddy


Sauber!!!!#6#6#6#6


Super pic´s...weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Außerdem finde ichs natürlich klasse,daß die Laichfische wieder schwimmen durften!



Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch und schöne Bilder!!!

Da kann man nur ein kräftiges Petri wünschen...!!!


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@eddy
2 x pb innerhalb von 2 tagen bei 2 verschiedenen arten|supergri, 2 ist wohl deine zahl?...fettes petri!!!!


----------



## Rheinangler89 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na dann ma Petri zu den neuen PBs!!!


----------



## GiantKiller (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so kann das jahr weitergehen:
1,3 m ausgenommen 33 pounds


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Zwar panniert aber ein geiler Fang, Petri!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wie willst du den anders am Strand landen?

Super Fang, Petri...

lg Flo


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wie willst du den anders am Strand landen?


Wallergriff? :m

Schöner Fisch #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## carp_master (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ahoi,

wie nen Barsch, einen Finger ins Maul


----------



## GiantKiller (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

da sich niemand rangetraut hat, musste ich einem der jungs die angel kurz in die hand drücken. dann konnte ich den schwanz packen und das viech in den sand ziehen.

es gibt auch noch bilder ohne sand. aber die ersten bilder zeigen doch am besten wie sehr sich der fänger (mein gesicht hab ich geschwärzt) und die jungs über so einen unerwarteten fang gefreut haben!

war schon ein ziemlicher kampf an der brandungsrute.


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum hai und sowas bei uns hier denn muss ich wohl auch nochmal los


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@eddy

Auf so ne schöne Strecke wart ich schon lange.Hut ab und ein dickes Petri#6

@Giant Killer

War bestimmt der Kick überhaupt einen Riffhai zu fangen.Davon können die meisten nur träumen.Petri#6


----------



## Peter K. (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Fischen,

werde es morgen versuchen, das erste mal in diesem Jahr, habe schon von mehreren Parteien gehört, dass es sehr sehr schwer ist an Fisch zu kommen.


----------



## Nelson (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und wieso musste der Hai sterben ?????!!!!!


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Nelson:

Wahrscheinlich weil er gut schmeckt und sich lebend immer geweigert hat, auf den Grill zu hüpfen!

;O)

Coole Frage!


LG,

Ernie der Kochtopfangler


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Nelson schrieb:


> Und wieso musste der Hai sterben ?????!!!!!



Eventuell weil er sich über die blöde Frage totgelacht hat?

Muss man jeden entnommenen Fisch hinterfragen? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## GiantKiller (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Nelson schrieb:


> Und wieso musste der Hai sterben ?????!!!!!



Damit er die Speisekarte der örtlichen Universität mal für einen Tag um ordentliches Eiweiss erweitert hat.

Die Jungs hätten das nicht verstanden wenn wir den Fisch zurück gesetzt hätten. Die angeln schließlich zum Nahrungserwerb und nicht zum Spass!

Übrigens war der Hai gebraten mit Zwiebel und Gewürz super lecker. Helles festes köstliches Fleisch.


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schön schön, dass hier so langsam die Fischwelle ins Schwappen kommt...
Petri zum PB 80er Zander
und auch zum HAI=)

Bei uns sind die Seen auch wieder offen, zwar noch nicht ganz, aber es jugt soo in den Fingern...
Hoffe das ich am Samstag dann auch ein paar schöne Fische posten kann =)


----------



## eddyguru (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



maesox schrieb:


> @eddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ja sicher Matze!!!!!!#6


Danke Leute!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

nice pic. @eddyguru


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wirklich schöne Fänge...


Und wirklich tolles Bild von dir EddyGuru...



LG Jan Peter


----------



## Upi (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Pertri allen Fänger!!!
Ich wollte auch diese Woche los (Spätschicht) und nun habe ich seid Samstag Rücken!


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey Leute, war heut morgen los für 4 Std., nicht einen Zupfer bekommen, dafür aber 5 Köder 
(nur Gummis, gott sei dank!) in der Saar versenkt, ist nicht das richtige Wetter z.Zt., Wasser war auch nicht ideal, also was solls...


----------



## Brassenkaiser (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab eben von Veit noch zwei Fangfotos von heute gemailt bekommen und die will ich dann mal einstellen. #6 

An der gleichen Stelle, wo ich am Montag meinen Wels gefangen hatte, ging ihm heute nachmittag auch ein 73er auf Salt Shaker.




Abends war er dann nochmal los und hat einen 67er Zander mit Kopyto überlistet.






Hoffentlich schaffe ichs vor der Schonzeit auch nochmal an die Saale. Unsere Zielfische scheinen ja gut zu beißen.


----------



## Peter K. (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Bomber Veit

Werde auch gleich mal rangehen, bei dem Mistwetter sollte doch was gehen


----------



## Zanderlui (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wunderschöne fische mal wieder....petri


----------



## prignitz_angler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

super fänge :vik:

ich muß auch mal wieder dringend ins sonnenstudio :m

krass braun isser ja #6


----------



## sebastian_h (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schicke jungs...für veit geht es wohl so weiter wie er das letzte jahr beendet hat....mit schönen fischen....dafür ein gepflegtes petri...keep on doing


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PETRI und weiter soo.


----------



## jerkfreak (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen von Veit und Co...! Auch des Pic von Eddy ist gut gelungen...!

Fettes Petri auch zu dem Hai, is ja mal ne geile Sache...!!!


----------



## thiax (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Brassenkaiser schrieb:


> Nach langer Pause war ich heute früh mit meinem Kumpel Veit endlich mal wieder an der Saale angeln und wir hatten einen richtig guten Jahresstart. |supergri
> Hatte gerade erst wenige Würfe gemacht, da gabs schon den ersten Fischkontakt. Wir wollten kaum glauben, was da auf den Salt Shaker gebissen hatte. Mein erste Spinnruten-WELS von 70 cm. Hab mich mächtig drüber gefreut, dass es endlich mal geklappt hat.
> 
> 
> ...




hilde mach licht, das kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nochmal zur Erinnerung,

_Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r.
Wird auch nicht mehr verschoben, sondern kommentarlos gelöscht, genau wie darauf mit Sicherheit folgende Fragen, warum jetzt das eine oder andere Posting gelöscht wurde.

*Das gleiche passiert mit OffTopic - Postings. *Wenn jemand Fragen zu genaueren Fangumständen, Köder, Gewässer oder Technik hat, kann das per PN/Mail oder in einem etxra dafür aufgemachten Thread geschehen - aber nicht hier im Fangmeldungsthread..
_


Veit ist ab dem 27.01 wieder frei geschaltet.


----------



## Master Hecht (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so war heute mit nem kupel los...
ergebnis war nen 60er hecht der relativ fett war und nen guten drill geliefert hat, mal wieder auf rapala jointed 13cm in blau.
und dann hat mein kumpel noch einen 55er hecht auf nen kleinen rapala gefangen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bin heute auch das erste Mal dieses Jahr mit meinem Freund auf "hoher See" gewesen=)
UNd wie soll ich sagen?
Gleich am ersten Tag mein Jahresziel erreicht =)
Das angeln war echt nicht einfach bei Windstärke 4 und Böen bis 50km/h und Dauerregen
Zum Anfang kassierten wir beide zur fast gleichen Zeit einen Hammer Ausschlitzer-.- auf Rapala Magnum und X-Rap...

Danach fing mein Freund den ersten Fisch 2009.
Ein kleiner 50er Esox =)
Darauf war ich am Zuge und fing ebenfalls meinen ersten Fisch 2009 und es war eine gehakte BRASSE :vwasn anfang#6
Aber danach stieg endlich der erste HEcht für mich ein:
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3725/p1020862rl4.jpg
Danach knallte es dann aber richtig in die Rute hinein zum zum Vorschein kam einer wunderschöne, sehr dicke Hechtdame.
Um genau zu sein: 106cm 
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/2659/p1020873rk0.jpg
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/p1020873rk0.jpg/1/w640.png

http://img90.*ih.us/img90/4647/p1020871ud7.jpg

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/1394/p1020868ec8.jpg

Nach diesem Erfolg ging mir noch ein kleiner 55er Esox an den Haken.
Danach war die erste Tour vorbei und es ging mitm Rad nach Hause


----------



## sonni 2 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem schönen Hecht 106 cm nicht schlecht das will ich auch dann kann ich nur sagen :vik::vik::vik::m:m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri!


----------



## laxvän (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ganz dickes Petri auch von mir #6.
Ich glaube, ich muss mir im Sommer auch mal ein Boot mieten, um den Lanker See zu beangeln, wenn ich mal übers Wochenende in Preetz bin. War doch der Lanker See, oder?


----------



## minden (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Klasse Hecht R-o-D,..und geiles Foto#6


----------



## senner (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> Gleich am ersten Tag mein Jahresziel erreicht =)



 
petri zu den fischen!


----------



## zesch (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Lippe Knaller 

1x 74cm Zander auf 18cm Kopyto !

+

1 x 54cm Döbel auf Kopyto Nr. 4


----------



## Luki** (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage!
Vor allem Reason of Death zur Hechtdame!

Ich war heut auch wieder los, um die 4 Stunden, aber die Hechte an der neuen Strecke wollten nicht...


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an die Fänge der letzten Woche und Hammer Hecht :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische Jungs!


----------



## Tisie (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6 ... absolut beneidenswert, diese offenen Gewässer - bei uns sind die Seen alle noch zu |evil:

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Eindeutig ein Aland!


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri auch von mir:m
Super Fische#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tisie schrieb:


> ... absolut beneidenswert, diese offenen Gewässer - bei uns sind die Seen alle noch zu |evil:




Allerdings... :c

Aber auch von mir ein fettes Petri vor allem an R-o-D, starker Fisch - dann brauchst Du den Rest des Jahres ja nicht mehr raus wenn Du Dein Ziel schon erreicht hast. :m

Oder schnell noch ein neues stecken!


----------



## Bobster (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Reason-of-Death

Fantastischer Jahreseinstand.

Petri aus dem Sauerland !

Bobster


----------



## GuidoOo (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Schleien-Stefan
Da nehme ich doch lieber das 2te 
Immer auf der Suche nach den Großen 


@ Bobster: Der erste Meterfisch auf "deine" Rute


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geiler Fisch, Reason und richtig feines Bildmaterial...! Gut geworden...! Dickes Petri!!!

Auch den andren Fängern und dickes Pödri...!


----------



## duck_68 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Super Fische und ein extra dickese Lob für die klasse Bilder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Promachos (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber, RoD - und das in so jungen Jahren#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Promachos schrieb:


> Sauber, RoD - und das in so jungen Jahren#6
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Danke  
Naja junge Jahre hat ja nicht all zu viel zu bedeuten, man kann ja trotzdem was übers hechtangeln wissen.
war jetzt mein 3ter Meterhecht, was aber auch daran liegt, dass wir ein gutes gewässer haben =)


----------



## Patrick83 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@R o D :Schöne Dame!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> was aber auch daran liegt, dass wir ein gutes gewässer haben =)


 möööööp...|sagnix
^^:g


----------



## ZanderKalle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum schönen Hecht.... und nette pics haste gemacht#6


----------



## G-hunter (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Johnni muss ma wieder weinen ^^ aber sauber großer hast ein guten meter gefangen


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so war heute wieder los kumpel konnte nen 62er hecht(der größe dieses Jahr) auf nen no name wobbler im hechtdesign fangen...
bild reich ich nach wenn er es mir geschickt hat...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Kuschi777 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,

da sich ja unter Tags langsam angenehmere Temperaturen zeigen war ich gestern Nachmittag gleich mal an meinem neuen Hausgewässer um den Räubern nachzustellen.
War ein richtig schöner sonniger und auch relativ warmer Tag, so das man sich vor Spaziergänger kaum retten konnte.
Schlieslich wurde ich dann auch mit einer richtig fetten Hechtdame von 80cm belohnt.
Auf dem Bild steht das falsche Datum weil es in der Cam falsch eingestellt ist.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Veit (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der vergangenen Tage, ganz besonders aber an R.o.D. zum hart erarbeiteten Meterhecht! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Scheinbar haben wieder einige vergessen, ums was es hier im Thread geht. Daher hier nochmal der Hinweis aus Posting 1:



> Anmerkung der Red.:
> Es gelten wieder die gleichen Regeln wie ide letzten Jahre:
> 
> Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r.
> ...



Mitmod Torsk musste das Wochenende ohne mich bewältigen und bat darum, auch mal verwarnen zu dürfen, da einige das scheinbar nicht begreifen wollen.

Wir wollen hier sicherlioch nicht die große Verwarnkeule schwingen, um in extremeren Fällen mal eingreifen zu können, wurde aber das Eingangsposting um folgenden Satz erweitert:
*Wer dennoch (immer wieder) durch OT - Postings auffällt, muss dieses Jahr auch mit einer Verwarnung rechnen!* 

So heisst es nun (und ihr solltet euch dran halten):


> Anmerkung der Red.:
> Es gelten wieder die gleichen Regeln wie ide letzten Jahre:
> 
> Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r.
> ...


----------



## Veit (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nach vier Angeltagen ohne mitteilungswürdige Fänge hat es heute vormittag endlich mal wieder geklappt. 
Zunächst traf ich mich mit Angelfreund2000 zum gemeinsamen Fischen, aber obwohl wir etliche unterschiedliche Gufis zu Wasser ließen, war rein garnichts zu holen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Selbst die obligatorische Brasse blieb diesmal aus. Danach war ich allein noch an einer anderen Stelle, wo ich bisher aber außer einem Döbel noch nichts gefangen hatte. Aber heute gab es dort, nachdem ich bereits die Hoffnung verloren hatte, doch einen Biss auf 15 cm-Renosky-Shad und statt eines Hechtes hatte tatsächlich mein zweiter Wels in diesem Jahr zugeschnappt. Kurz, knackiger Drill, sehr schwierige Handlandung an der hohen Uferböschung, aber es ging alles gut. In kleinen Schritten gehts Richtung Metermarke, diesmal zeigte das Maßband schon 84 cm an. 








Danach war ich noch bei einer alten Schulfreundin auf dem Grundstück an einer sehr interessanten Angelstelle. Gleich beim ersten Wurf hatte ich dort einen vermeintlichen Hänger, der sich aber plötzlich ca. zehn Meter flussabwärts zog, dann aber ausschlitzte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Danach hab ich leider nur noch 3 Gummifische am Grund geparkt. War sicher trotzdem nicht mein letzter Besuch an diesem Platz, denn der Freund ihrer Schwester hat dort auch schon einen Meterhecht gefangen.


----------



## Zanderlui (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum knackigen waller


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schon 3 waller in soo kurzer zeit .. und das im winter !! das is ja der hammer !


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit!
Liegt es vllt dadran, dass in ein paar Monaten die Laichzeit beginnt, und sie sich deshalb nochmal richtig vollschlagen!?


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil allen Fängern. Besonders zu dem Ü 100er Hecht und zu dem Waller. Gottseidank ist Veit sein Finger ganz zu sehen :q
*UND HIER IST SCHONZEIT* |gr:


----------



## Wattwurm62 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey Veit... sag uns doch mal das Programm mit dem Du immer diese herrlichen Fotomontagen machst :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## BanditOG (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle,

besonderst an Veit & Co. so wie ex R...o...D...!

Bei mir gab es heute einen schönen Einstand in dieses Jahr .
Kurz nach der Dämerung gabs einen 65er Zander und eine halbe Stunde später einen 62 cm Rapfen,. Beide auf einen Kopyto.


----------



## Veit (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Bandit! Sehr schöne Fänge trotz schwieriger Bedingungen. #6
Hoffe ich werde nächste Woche für die Frühschicht eingeteilt, damit ich auch mal wieder abends los kann.

@ Wattwurm: Mein Programm lautet, nicht aufgeben, auch wenn nix mehr zu gehen scheint.  Den Wels hab ich mir echt erkämpft, war ja zuvor wiegesagt auch 4 mal in Folge Schneider.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Weiß ich doch Veit. Dickes Petri zu den Fischen...


----------



## Ziegenbein (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Veit schrieb:


> Den Wels hab ich mir echt erkämpft, war ja zuvor wiegesagt auch 4 mal in Folge Schneider.


 
Lächerlich *nur* 4 mal Schneider...#q

Wenn ich Dir sagen würde wie ich oft ich durchschnittlich Schneider bin dann würdest Du mir raten das angeln aufzugeben :c


----------



## Dennert (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit!



Veit schrieb:


> Danach war ich noch bei einer alten Schulfreundin auf dem Grundstück an einer sehr interessanten Angelstelle


----------



## Seele (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri.
Was Veit 4 mal Schneider. Dann brauch ich ja gar nicht raus gehen. Andererseits wächste das Selbstvertrauen, dass es ihm auch mal so gehen kann :-D
Aber das mit der interessanten Stelle..... tztztz was die Leute alles beim Angeln machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bevor das mit den Stellen hier abgleitet:
Bitte wieder OnTopic!!


----------



## Patrick83 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit!!!!
Weiter so!!!


----------



## Boerni72 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit,
weiter so...


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Leutz, war mal gerade ein Stündchen die Rute schwingen...
Wurde mit dem ersten, eindeutigen Ü80 Fisch des Jahres belohnt.#6

Petri, Grüße JK


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch und "gut gemachtes" Pic...!

Fettes Petri!!!


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke, der Fisch bestätigt übrigens Deine Signatur. 
-eingestiegen auf den 4 Play Herring, in der Farbe Zander #h

Grüße JK


----------



## GuidoOo (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöner Pike Jkc#6

Morgen greife ich aucmal wieder an=) 
Mal sehen was ans Band kommt =)


----------



## Upi (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern schöne Klamotten schleppt ihr da ans Land.
Ich hätte Morgen noch mal die Gelegenheit zum Räuberfang aber leider keine Zeit und ab 1 ist hier Schonzeit in Ostfriesland.


----------



## maxe-hh (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

jo, petri an alle winterfischer.
mit der schonzeit is hier das selbe, ist ja aber auch gut so.
nutze die zeit und erweitere mein equitment, hab mir schon drei neue ruten ausgesucht werde ab märz dann zuschlagen und bis mai meine ausrüstung aufstocken. viel glück an alle jäger...


----------



## paul188 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!!!

Ich war heute auch mal wieder mit Boardie Hansemann, alias Heinz unterwegs.....

Neben 4 Zandern bis 65cm, konnte Heinz noch eine geile Barschgranate von 48cm fangen und ich einen 95er Esox...

Hat trotz eisigen Wind echt Laune gemacht!

Gruß Paul


----------



## kohlie0611 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum genialen Raubfischgemisch, besonders zu Barsch und Hecht#6..
Ab Morgen ist bei uns auch Schicht, heute hab ichs nochmal 1Std. ohne Erfolg versucht


----------



## GuidoOo (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Paul188 und Hansemann
Dickes Petri zur gemischten Strecke!


Wie gestern bereits angedeutet war auch ich heute los:
Zusammen mit Freund Stefan gings wieder auf den See.
Ich blieb "Schneider" und konnte lediglich 3 Brassen dazu überreden, an meinem Haken "hängen" zu bleiben.:vik:
Dagegen hatte Stefan wohl mehr zu bieten. Erst ein kleiner Schniebler
http://img187.*ih.us/img187/7523/img0552fm0.jpg
und dann eine richtig schöne Hechtoma von 106cm
2x los und jeweils nen Meterfisch...so kanns weitergehen#6
Hier nochmal ein dickes Petri zu Stefans neuem PB!!!

Wer will, hier gibts noch nen kleinen Bericht und auch den von letzter Woche: http://www.fishing-team-preetz.de.tl/Die-Nadel-im-Heuhaufen.htm
http://img88.*ih.us/img88/7381/img0558mv0.jpg
http://img217.*ih.us/img217/7365/img0555bz2.jpg
PS: mich ärgerts n bissel, dass die Bilder nicht so gut sind...
Das nächste Mal nehm ich wieder meine Cam:vik:
In diesem Sinne Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## porscher (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri! 2 x in Folge nen Meterhecht! hut ab!


----------



## eddyguru (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri Paul & Hansemann!!!!!!#6Schöne Fische!
Pegel war heute ja genial.Wollten erst auch los.

Dickes Petri auch an R.O.D. zum zweiten Meter.

gruß

Eddy#h


----------



## Holger (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri André und Heinz ! Supergeile Fische ! #6

André, Stelle merken, Ende März musst du auch so nen guten Guide abgeben....|rolleyes

Wird bestimmt voll geil, freu mich schon riesig auf den Gegenbesuch und geh ab wie n'Pommes....:m


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Könnte man das Raubfisch-Posten nicht verbieten, während hier Schonzeit ist :c
Ich dreh hier bald durch. 
Trotzdem Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> mich ärgerts n bissel, dass die Bilder nicht so gut sind...
> Das nächste Mal nehm ich wieder meine Cam



Das liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an der Cam! |muahah:
Kleiner Scherz am Rande, dickes Petri


----------



## jerkfreak (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern...! Schon wieder Meter-Granaten, ich krieg hier bald nen Föhn ey...!


----------



## GuidoOo (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern...! Schon wieder Meter-Granaten, ich krieg hier bald nen Föhn ey...!



tja, iwas machst du falsch 
bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!
Aber ich ahne, dass auch bei dir der Meter 2009 kommt.!
So wie du dich langsam herannäherst!


----------



## paul188 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an den Fänger des Meterhechtes!!!


@holger: ich werde mir alle Mühe geben|wavey:...
bin auch schon in freudiger Erwartung.....  lustig wird es auf jeden Fall werden#6.... und den ein oder anderen Pommes werden wir schon fangen


----------



## Ophidian (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Guidooo.....

Wünsch dir und deiner Crew nen richtig fettes Petri.....
Kann man nur staunen was ihr da fangt:m


----------



## jerkfreak (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> tja, iwas machst du falsch
> bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!
> Aber ich ahne, dass auch bei dir der Meter 2009 kommt.!
> So wie du dich langsam herannäherst!


 
Das "Problem" waren bis jetzt die Gewässer, die ich befischt habe! Da waren Meterfische einfach Mangelware und selbst der 99er letztes Jahr mehr als nur ne Ausnahme...! War scho fast ein "Jahrzehnt"-Fisch, wennst weist was ich mein...!? Aber ab dieser Saison gibts einige neue Gewässer, für die ich zwar einige km mehr auf meine Karre draufschruppen darf, aber was tut man nicht alles für den Erfolg...!?

Nun aber wieder zurrück zur Topic, net dass es noch "Schimpfe" gibt...! |uhoh:


----------



## sonni 2 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger :m:m


----------



## Veit (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute nachmittag/abend an der Saale angeln und konnte nach drei Schneidertagen wieder Erfolge verbuchen.
Neben mehreren gehakten Weißfischen schnappte sich erneut ein Wels meinen Kopyto-Gufi. Genau 80 cm hatte der Bartelträger. Bin schon gespannt was der Sommer noch bringen wird.  2009 scheint jedenfalls für mich das Jahr des Welses zu werden.




Nach dem Dunkelwerden gelang es mir nach mehreren Stellenwechseln auch noch einen Zander zu überlisten. Mit 55 cm kein Riese, aber momentan schon erfreulich. Trotz kühler Wasser- und Lufttemperaturen nahm der Stachelritter meinen Turus Ukko-Wobbler im Mittelwasser.


----------



## Patrick83 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was soll man dazu sagen?????
Petri mein Bester!!!


----------



## Easy_1978 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit, 

wenigstens auf einen ist Verlass#6


----------



## silviomopp (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na endlich kann ich meinen Senf wieder dazu geben. War durch Umzug leider nicht Online ! 
Erstmal allen fängern ein dickes Petri 

@Veit--- du bist unmöglich !!!


----------



## Herby777 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,

@Veit oh man so langsam müssen die Fische deine Region doch meiden aus Angst dir wieder zu begegnen... da werd' ich glatt neidisch


----------



## Schnyder (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi....dickes Petri auch von mir Veit,man wenn ich nur 10% deiner Fänge verbuchen könnte wär ich schon der glücklichste Angler auf Erden!!!!
So langsam Zweifel ich schon ob ich nicht das falsche Hobby habe,sollte wohl lieber Briefmarken sammeln 
Naja hoffe es läuft diese Saison etwas besser,habe mich auch schon mit diversen Ködern von illex&Jackall.Bros eingedeckt....Lucky Crafts werden noch folgen demnächst.....ja ich setze schon diesmal auf die Wunderköder aus Japan und werde fest an sie glauben , damit sie auch ordentlich fangen )))
Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

MFG Schnyder


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ veit, Petri, wurde ja auch mal wieder zeit^^

ich persönlich werde am sonntag wieder losziehen um nen paar hechte zu ärgern=)
vllt klappts ja so gut wie die letzten Male^^


----------



## Master Hecht (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri heil,

ich werd mal schauen das ich am we auch wiederloskomme nachdem ich letze woche krank war...
bald ist ja schonzeit...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit...! Bin ja schon mal auf die Sommer-Wallis gespannt...!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit, schöne Fische!

Nach einigen Nullnummern gab es gestern endlich mal wieder Fisch...ein kleiner ging sofort zurück...ein Biss verhauen...


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöner fisch....

und zumal weiß icht meiner meinung nach das bild hat was sieht irgendwie geil aus aber was diesen punkt auf i ausmacht weiß ich auch nicht!!!!!#6


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja, muss ich dir irgendwie recht geben, nice Pic...! Und natürlich Petri zu dem Stachelritter!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke, dachte mir so ein "stehender" Zander kommt besser als ein liegender...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

tolle fische mal wieder und echt cooles pic !! besonders die Rückenflosse ist bei der perspektive echt sexy .... xP


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Zander @ Stefan!





Dieser Saaledöbel hat mich heute immerhin vorm Abschneidern gerettet. Köder: Illex Squirell


----------



## Tüdde (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum schönen Fisch!:m


----------



## eddyguru (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nabend Leutz,

Petri an Veit und Stefan,schöne Fische.

Kumpel Chris und ich waren heute auch wieder los.
Zwei 50er und nen end 60er gabs bei uns am ersten Spot.Danach haben wir uns noch mit Boardkumpel Paul getroffen,der noch ne schönere Strecke hingelegt hat.

Nochmals Petri Paul#6Irgendwann fangen wir auch mal fische zusammen#c

gruß

Eddy#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische und geiles Foto von steffanwitteborg


----------



## Peter K. (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Eddyguru

Petri zu dem Fisch. Der Spot kommt mir bekannt vor, ********? 

EDIT:

Spot ist schon genug besucht...


----------



## eddyguru (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @Eddyguru
> 
> Petri zu dem Fisch. Der Spot kommt mir bekannt vor, Krefelder Brücke?


 

psssssst.Erwischt|rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ist das da an der Drehbrücke


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da werden morgen sehr viele Angler sein, daran erkennt man die Stelle dann ganz sicher.... |rolleyes


----------



## Matze_07 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum dicken Döbel, aber komischerweise haken Döbel immer am Bauchdrilling, hab ich jetzt schon öfters beobachtet und war bei mir bis jetzt auch immer so.


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische, Schöne Fische!
Ich muss morgen aller Voraussicht aus alleine den Hechten nachstellen, auf das ich ja mal sowas von keine Lust hab -.-
Aber wenns in den Fingern kribbelt ist auch das egal!
Hat wer Lust mitzukommen!?^^


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja, ich komm vorbei...! *lol*


----------



## bennson (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich war gerade am rhein .. leider nichts ... hatte etwas wo ich erstma gedacht habe das es ein Hänger ist .. aber bemerkt das dumpfe schläge in der Rute sind ... es hat sich auf den Grund gedrückt .. nach ein paar Minuten bewegte es sich und ich konnte es an mich pumpen .. dann kurz vor meinen füßen ging wieder garnichts und der knoten riss !? Waschmaschiene oder Wels? XD


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Klingt schwer nach nem Walli...!? Schade dass du ihn nicht zu einem Fototermin überreden konntest...!


----------



## John Doe12 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri allen hier.

Ich hab heute meine Zandersaison eröffnet.

Lief eigentlich gut und wurde mit einem 75er Zander belohnt.Ein wenig kurios,Olaf hatte mir einen seiner selbstgegossenen Kopytos gegeben und beim ersten Wurf hing der Zander dran,das nenn ich nen Volltreffer.

Genau das richtige um meine neue Spinn System II einzuweihen,naja so neu ist sie nun auch nicht, aber ausser ein paar Probewürfen hat ich noch keine Zeit für das Stöckchen.

Foto gibts auch noch.

Petri Martin

Einen ausführlichen Bericht gibt es hier zu lesen.

http://www.angelteam-nbn.net/tagebuch/tag010.htm


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, das ist mal ein schön kräftiger Bursche!

Grüße JK


----------



## minden (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum schönen Friesenstachler#6

Heute Nacht war ich auch in Ostfriesland in Loppersum,...., dann bin ich irgendwann aufgewacht, aber dieses Jahr komm ich vorbei,..100%

Bei mir gab es gestern endlich auch mal wieder Fisch;-)


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1699/kwe3c2pd_jpg.htmwaren heute erfolgreich 
hecht auf kleinen mepps spinner, döbel auf tiny fry und barsch auf tiny fry...
http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1699/kwe3c2pd_jpg.htm
http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/1699/qdha3m29_jpg.htm
http://s4b.directupload.net/file/d/1699/qvj4uhtz_jpg.htm

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## GuidoOo (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier mein versprochener Bericht:

3 Hechte: 78cm, 72cm, 55cm!
War alleine aufm Wasser, deswegen solch be....Bilder...
Wer möchte: Hier ist ein genauerer Bericht zu Köder und wo usw 
http://fishing-team-preetz.de.tl/Ein-hei.ss.er-Ritt.htm

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/3845/p1020896wo6.jpg
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/8451/p1020903lc5.jpg
http://img11.*ih.us/img11/7527/p1020910kr1.jpg
Mfg Guido!


----------



## daRkside) (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> waren heute erfolgreich
> hecht auf kleinen mepps spinner, döbel auf tiny fry und barsch auf tiny fry...
> http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1699/kwe3c2pd_jpg.htm
> http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/1699/qdha3m29_jpg.htm
> ...



petri,
da haste wohl alles in miniatur-ausführung gefangen was


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri guido

ja kann man wohl so sagen aber immerhin etwas...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na dann ma Petri Guido! Und ich dacht schon, du bist tatsächlich mal als Schneider nach hause...!  So langsam machst du ja von der Ausbeute her schon fast Veit Konkurrenz...!  Was wäre hier nur ohne euch los...!


----------



## senner (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> petri guido
> 
> ja kann man wohl so sagen aber immerhin etwas...
> 
> mfg Master Hecht



seh ich das richtig, dass dort ein 20cm hecht in nem eimer rumschwimmt? #d

ansonste petri zu den hechten, guido (neuer name ), habt ja ziemlich gutes wetter. bei uns tauts dann so langsam wieder auf..


----------



## Wattwurm62 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der Döbel und der Hecht...Stimmt..


----------



## Nicolaj89 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Habe gestern (7.2.) einen Hecht von 70 CM auf einen Rapala original Floating (bleeding rap) an einem Bach landen können. 
Bin zum ersten mal raus gefahren dieses Jahr und gleich belohnt worden!


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Ich war heute abend mit Kumpel Micha (Brassenkaiser) an der Saale Spinnfischen. Zwar hab ich diesmal kläglich versagt, aber Micha hatte dafür diesmal das Glück für sich gebucht. Er hat sichs ja auch verdient! 
Nachdem wir erstmal ein paar Gufis geparkt hatten, gabs nach längerer Zeit endlich den ersten Fisch. Ein guter Döbel, der sich meinen Kopyto geschnappt hatte.




Dann hatte auch Micha endlich einen guten Biss auf Kopyto und die Freunde war groß, als sich der Täter zeigte. Ein toller Dickbarsch von 42 cm.




Nach einem Stellenwechsel inhaliert dann ein schöner Hecht von knapp 80 cm seinen Kopyto gleich beim ersten Wurf. 




Und weils so schön war, gabs wenige Minuten später gleich noch einen ca. 65er, der einen erstaunlich guten Drill lieferte.




Nochmal ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Räubern an dieser Stelle! #6


----------



## Patrick83 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die "Saale-Front"


----------



## sebastian_h (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

nicht schlecht herr specht.....da hat sich ja euer abendlicher ausflug ja ordentlich gelohnt....vor allem petri zum schönen gestreiften


----------



## sebastian_h (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ach ja fast vergessen....natürlich auch an guido ein dickes fettes perti....übrigends hübsche HP hab ihr da erarbeitet#6

mfg sebastian


----------



## GuidoOo (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke #6
1 mal komm ich noch los vor der Hechtschonzeit =)
Am Freitag und danach gehts zum Nachtangeln auf quappen =)
Mal sehen wie es wird =)

@Brassenkaiser und Veit: Wieder eine schöne Strecke...besonders der Barsch =)
@Senner: Wenn du Schnee, Sturm, Graupel, Eis, Regen...im nächsten Moment dann iweder Sonnenschein als schönes Wetter empfinderst, dann haben wir gutes Wetter gehabt


----------



## Master Hecht (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri allen

@ senner
ja da siehts du richtig da sitzt nen 20cm Hecht im Eimer (den ham wir schön gequält...)

außerdem war das an nem privatteich von nem bekannten der alle hechte aus seinem see haben möchte...
Und was haben wir daraus gelernt...wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Master Hecht (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

achja...
der hecht hatte im übrigen 22 cm...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Többe (9. Februar 2009)

*@ Master Hecht*

"22cm"-Respekt dazu. 
Trotzdem solltest du deine Wortwahl beachten!

Petri


----------



## senner (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> petri allen
> 
> @ senner
> ja da siehts du richtig da sitzt nen 20cm Hecht im Eimer (den ham wir schön gequält...)
> ...



nun ja, wenn dich der fang eines 20cm hechtes (darf man den dann eigentlich schon hecht nennen?) so befriedigt, dass du ihn noch in einem eimer am leben halten musst, um dich weiter an ihm zu ergötzen, ist das eigentlich schon ziemlich lächerlich. aber hey was solls. war ja bloß ein "privat teich eines bekannten"  

@guido. stimmt auf dem einen bild sieht man das graupeln..naja zumindest könnt ihr aufs wasser |rolleyes bei uns is nu schonzeit und karpfen wird bei dem wasser wohl erst im märz fangbar..|gr:


----------



## BanditOG (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri euch allen,

@Veit: Schöne Welse, ich hoffe bei mir kommen die Wels dieses Jahr auch noch. (wo sind die Zander vom letztem Jahr ;+ )

Dafür  gabs heute den ersten Hecht in diesem Jahr (73 cm)|rolleyes, nach dem mir schon zwei Hechte kurz vor dem landen ausgeschlitzt sind.

Einige schöne Bisse später konnte ich noch einen Zander landen (ca. 60 cm ).


----------



## Tom78 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,

Grauliere schöner fang für den Anfang des Jahres#6!
Ich werde am Sonntag ans Wasser kommen, mal schauen ob ich was präsentieren kann.


----------



## paul188 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage!

@Eddy: ja das wird schon klappen:m

@minden:ich saß im sportsmann... aufgewacht.... aber am We könnte es klappen

Achja war am letzten Fr. auch los... gab auch Fisch, aber nur ein brauchbares Bild, da ich allein unterwegs war.

Gruß paul.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöner zander petri paul


----------



## BanditOG (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul, ein schöner Fisch u. Bild, trotz das du alleine unterwegs warst.

Nach dem es bei mir gestern Anbend so gut geklappt hat, bin ich mit meinem Kupel vor dem Sonnenaufgang schon unterwegs gewesen.

Trotz sehr starkem Wind, konnte ich einen Zander überlisten.
Mein Kumpel konnte einen kleineren Hecht überlisten (Hauptsache kein Schneider  ).

Wünsche allen noch erfolgreichen Angeltage.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

jungs, petri zu Euren fängen!

schöne Fische


----------



## SebastianHH (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> waren heute erfolgreich
> hecht auf kleinen mepps spinner, döbel auf tiny fry und barsch auf tiny fry...
> http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1699/kwe3c2pd_jpg.htm
> http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/1699/qdha3m29_jpg.htm
> ...


 

Wolltest du die Fische in ein anderes Gewässer umsiedeln?
Wovon ich nicht ausgehe. Sonst hättest du es bestimmt geschreiben.

Wenn dem so ist, finde ich es ziehmlich respektlos den Fischen gegenüber, sie nur 
zur begaffung im Eimer zu halten. Sinnlose Quälerei. Ich kann solche Angler nicht ausstehen. Wenn ich einen Angler sehe der so etwas macht, muss er aufpassen das ich ihn nicht ein paar in die ........ haue.


----------



## Kampfler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

er schreibt doch aber, dass es sich um ein Privatgewässer handelt und der Besitzer alle Hechte raus haben will, vielleicht wurde der Kleen ja in ein anderes Gewäser umgesetzt, also nicht gleich prügel androhen, erst mal nachfragen #h


----------



## Easy_1978 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Kampfler schrieb:


> er schreibt doch aber, dass es sich um ein Privatgewässer handelt und der Besitzer alle Hechte raus haben will, vielleicht wurde der Kleen ja in ein anderes Gewäser umgesetzt, also nicht gleich prügel androhen, erst mal nachfragen #h




wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann sage ich, dass der besitzer auch selbst dafür sorgen soll, das die hechte rauskommen. ich würde dort zwar angeln würde aber schon klarstellen, das ich ihm gern entnehme was geht, fangbeschschränkungen gelten da ja nicht, aber solche pupsis da rauszuholen und abzuschlagen, gehört sich für keinen, und schon gar nicht für jemanden der nen fischereischein hat.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Echt geile Fische wird Zeit das besseres Wetter wird, die Barsche warten.

OT !!!


----------



## yassin (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was ich mich aber frage, is wenn er sie umsetzen wollte warum hat er dann nicht das Wasser teilweise aus dem Teich gepumpt und die Fische vorsichtig mit nem engmaschigen Netz rausgefischt ?

so und jetzt back to topic.


----------



## Kampfler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> solche pupsis da rauszuholen und abzuschlagen, gehört sich für keinen, und schon gar nicht für jemanden der nen fischereischein hat.



sicher gehören die normalerweise nicht abgeschlagen, kann man ja eventuell auch in ein Gewässer mit zu geringem Hechtbesatz umsetzen aber was machst du als Teichbesitzer, wenn eine deiner Besatzarten stark verbuttet??? (Vorausgesetzt, dass der Teich nicht groß genug ist, um die Anzahl der natürlichen Räuber zu erhöhen)


----------



## Kampfler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> dann mal los ich glaube dort wird die strafe noch höher als wenn du den hecht irgendwo abschlägst wo er vielleicht mindestmaß hat-was er ja hier nicht hatte...



ich meinte ja Nnicht das Umsetzen ohne Genehmigung, mir war als hätte ich orgendwo mal gelesen, dass man das mit Sondergenehmigung machen darf?
Genauso dachte ich, dass es in einem Privatteich keine Gegepflicht gibt, warum dann Mindestmaß?

Kann mich natürlich auch in meinen Ausführungen irren, bin ja noch nicht sehr lange dabei beim Fischenachstellen#c


----------



## SebastianHH (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> naja wenn denn schon mal offtopic denn richtig:
> 
> denn will ich mal hoffen das du den hecht auf deinem avatar nicht wieder entgleiten lassen hast??ßdenn die gesetze sollte man dann auch sehr eng sehen...
> 
> und nach dem bild zu urteilen-ist das auf einem größeren see(bodden)entstanden wo ja nicht so gern gesehen wird wenn man die dicken entnimmt ne??


 
Der Hecht hat die Freiheit geschenkt bekommen. Wie jeder den ich fange. 
Das Foto ist nicht aufn Bodden endstanden, wo ich auch gerne hinfahre, sondern auf Plöner See. Ist auch ein großes Gewässer.


----------



## slowhand (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wäre schön, wenn ein Mod die Beiträge zum Thema "kleiner Hecht" und C&R in einen Extra-Trööt verschieben könnte und nicht einfach löscht, dann würde ich mich auch beteiligen. Aber nicht hier...

Danke!#h


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Immer da wo es kracht, oder??? Und einen Bullshit schreibst du...
> 
> sorry Mods fürs OT und so, aber dafür nehm ich eine Verwarnung hin!
> 
> ...


 

schuldigung das ich sage catch und release ist *******!!!!!!!
ich finde es ******* es ist meine meinung!!!ob du nun denkst es ist bullshit oder nicht!!!
 zumal ne begründung wäre ja mal schön...warum es denn ******* ist was ich da schreibe...
bestimmt weil ich nicht die fresse halte wie alle anderen mit geduckten kopf hier durchs board renne und zu allem ja und ahmen sage wa....

ich gehe angeln um was in der pfanne zu haben und nicht um fischen unnötig die luft an land atmen zu lassen....oder um mich dran zu erfreuen wie ein fisch an der angel kämpft um dann wieder schwimmen gelassen zu werden....(beim menschen nennt man das misshandlung!!!)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch Lui, kennst Du den kleinen Pinguin? Sollten sich einige hier mal anschauen, lustig! Ich finde es immer wieder niedlich.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omvCL60GtrI&eurl=http://de.truveo.com/Der-Pinguin-r%C3%A4t-Wenn-man-keine-Ahnung-hat-einfach/id/144115192850741428

Ist doch alles OT, hoffentlich wird das bald gelöscht bevor wegen einem Hecht im Eimer hier noch was eskaliert...

Petri allen Fängern - sogar von kleinen Hechten!


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

den hast mir mal geschickt ja



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mensch Lui, kennst Du den kleinen Pinguin? Sollten sich einige hier mal anschauen, lustig! Ich finde es immer wieder niedlich.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omvC...eine-Ahnung-hat-einfach/id/144115192850741428
> 
> ...


----------



## Achim_68 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> schuldigung das ich sage catch und release ist *******!!!!!!!
> ich finde es ******* es ist meine meinung!!!ob du nun denkst es ist bullshit oder nicht!!!
> zumal ne begründung wäre ja mal schön...warum es denn ******* ist was ich da schreibe...
> bestimmt weil ich nicht die fresse halte wie alle anderen mit geduckten kopf hier durchs board renne und zu allem ja und ahmen sage wa....
> ...



Es reicht - wenn du deine Hormone nicht unter Kontrolle halten kannst, tob dich woanders aus...ich denke, du hast schon genug Chancen gehabt dich hier zu rehabilitieren. Und mit der Che Guevara- Nummer a la ich-bin-der-einzige-der-hier-sein-Maul-aufmacht-und-sich-nicht-duckt ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## slowhand (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich würde vorschlagen, daß jetzt alle, die noch was zu diesem Thema sagen möchten, einfach damit warten, bis ein Mod einen Extra-Trööt eröffnet und die Kommentare verschoben hat.
Sonst gibt das sowieso nur Ärger...
Also mein Tipp: Ab jetzt wieder ausschließlich On Topic.


----------



## Achim_68 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, daß jetzt alle, die noch was zu diesem Thema sagen möchten, einfach damit warten, bis ein Mod einen Extra-Trööt eröffnet und die Kommentare verschoben hat.
> Sonst gibt das sowieso nur Ärger...
> Also mein Tipp: Ab jetzt wieder ausschließlich On Topic.



gute Idee - also zurück zum Thema


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Gudio an die Esox-Triplette


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich weiß, OT - aber ist Thomas im Urlaub? |kopfkrat

Keine Verwarnungen, nix gelöscht - ich bin echt überrascht! :m


----------



## Tüdde (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Bandit: schöner Zander, dickes Petri!


----------



## BanditOG (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke Tüdde,
heute Abend war ich noch mal draußen, zwei schöne Fische verloren, ich denke es liegt an meinen neuen Angstdrillingen.

Werde wieder auf meine alte umsteigen.

Petri an alle fänger, auch wenn zurzeit nur OT reingestellt wird.


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen fängern,auch dem Mini Hecht ein Petri.


Ps:C&R ist Tier........ Angeln an sich aber nicht,jo geile logik#6


lg


----------



## Tisie (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6 ... bei uns taut das Eis auf den Seen so langsam, aber es soll ja wieder kälter werden, also weiter warten 

@Zanderlui:



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich gehe angeln um was in der pfanne zu haben und nicht um fischen unnötig die luft an land atmen zu lassen....oder um mich dran zu erfreuen wie ein fisch an der angel kämpft um dann wieder schwimmen gelassen zu werden....(beim menschen nennt man das misshandlung!!!)


Warum kaufst Du Deinen Fisch dann nicht im Laden?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Easy_1978 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wollte am Wocheende auch mal wieder los, also Ausrüstung fertig gemacht alles ins auto verfrachtet. am verein alles ausgepackt, ans tor gestellt und wollte mir ein schönes plätzchen suchen. tjoa, das war es dann auch, alle vereinsseen waren noch zugefroren:c...

3 stunden umsonst vorbereitet...:m


----------



## Tüdde (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So sah mein letzter Versuch auch aus...#d 
Wird wohl noch bis Ende Februar so bleiben, aber wenigstens hat man ne gute Ausrede wenn man Schneider bleibt:m


----------



## Master Hecht (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri allen fängern

nochmal zu meinem Hecht der wurde einfach in die Ems aus einem Privatteich umgesetz.
mehr sag ich jetzt nicht mehr dazu.
achja @ sebastian hh nimm mal lieber den mund nicht so voll...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## senner (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> petri allen fängern
> 
> nochmal zu meinem Hecht der wurde einfach in die Ems aus einem Privatteich umgesetz.
> mehr sag ich jetzt nicht mehr dazu.
> ...



omg. das wird ja immer toller. seit wann setzt man denn einfach wie man will fische um? 

jo, sag lieber nix mehr, sonst könnte es wirklich ernsthaft schwierigkeiten für dich geben |uhoh:


----------



## Easy_1978 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

denke auch das du lieber nichts mehr schreiben solltest, sonst werden deshalb noch mehr gesperrt...


----------



## Master Hecht (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

das glaub ich eher bei dir...
ich schreib nämlich keinen scheis mehr und wenn du nen prob.
damit hast das ich nen Hecht in die Ems setze solls mir egal sein...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Wattwurm62 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hat er ihn im Eimer..wird sich aufgeregt.
Schlägt er ihn ab...wird sich aufgeregt.
Setzt er ihn aus damit er wachsen kann...wird sich aufgeregt.

Also ihr Schlaumeier... was soll er machen?
Manchen kann man auch garnichts Recht machen.


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Hat er ihn im Eimer..wird sich aufgeregt.
> Schlägt er ihn ab...wird sich aufgeregt.
> Setzt er ihn aus damit er wachsen kann...wird sich aufgeregt.
> 
> ...


 
Da spricht mir einer ausn Herzen|wavey:
Was is mit Fischen aus'n Laden werden die vorher betäubt und abgeschlagen bevor sie in die Tüte Eimer etc.kommen.
Und im Gartenteich macht ihr dann Mund zu Mundbeatmung?

Ach heute in der Zeitungs Werbung Schleien aus Wildfang bis 20cm Stk 2.99 für Selbsabhohler.

lg


----------



## senner (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

mir ist es vollkommen egal was er mit seinen fischen macht. nur ich würd hier nicht noch posten, dass er einfach so fische umsetzt. verschleppung von krankheiten etc verhindert ja ein dementsprechendes gesetz. 
bei uns is jemand abgestraft worden, weil er sich ne schleie (maßig!) für seinen privaten gartenteich mitgenommen hat :q da haben die sich ziemlich kleinlich bei uns.


----------



## zanderzone (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

omg.. das mutiert hier ja wieder zu einem Wahnsinnsthread.. Und dabei wollte ich mir nu ein paar schöne Zander und Hechte anschauen.. Und was bekomme ich zu lesen: Wieder irgendwelche Schlaumeier, die es wieder besser wissen wollen! 
Is schon in Ordnung, dass das Hechtchen nu in der Ems schwimmt! Es waren ja auch keine 1.654654654654.64654654 Hechte!
Und nu es gut! Will wieder Fische sehen und nicht so ein dummes gelaber!


----------



## zanderzone (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



senner schrieb:


> mir ist es vollkommen egal was er mit seinen fischen macht. nur ich würd hier nicht noch posten, dass er einfach so fische umsetzt. verschleppung von krankheiten etc verhindert ja ein dementsprechendes gesetz.
> bei uns is jemand abgestraft worden, weil er sich ne schleie (maßig!) für seinen privaten gartenteich mitgenommen hat :q da haben die sich ziemlich kleinlich bei uns.




#q#d#u|peinlich


----------



## Wattwurm62 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@senner:Und wie analysierst Du Deine Fänge bevor Du sie wieder releast oder isst? Wenn wir sehen, dass ein Fisch Krankheitszeichen vorweist, setzen wir ihn doch auch nicht wieder aus.
Also lassen wir es mal dabei und gut ist.


----------



## Veit (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So ein Aufstand wegen nem Hechtlein! |uhoh: Bei mir landet seit neustem, jeder der solche überspitzen Kommentare zu Fangfotos postet auf der Ignorier-Liste.... 

Dickes Petri allen, die noch was gefangen haben! #6
Bei mir ging nix mehr außer ein paar unabsichtlich gehakten Friedfischen, vorhin z.Bsp. ein 75er Karpfen.
Zum Glück naht die Schonzeit! :g


----------



## Wattwurm62 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Zitat:
Und nu es gut! Will wieder Fische sehen und nicht so ein dummes gelaber!
Also meinst Du sowas hier?:
#q#d#u|peinlich


----------



## Wattwurm62 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Veit...haste den Karpfen gerissen? Weil Du sagst kein Biss? Oder war es ironisch gemeint?


----------



## Hansemann 28 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Anscheinend ist zur Zeit Langeweile angesagt,da kommen die ganzen Apostel wieder aus ihren Löchern#q
Wenn man sich die letzten Beiträge so anschaut,merkt man das im Moment kein Angelwetter ist!:q
Gruß Heinz


----------



## TJ. (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Veit schrieb ja unabsichtlich gehakten Fischen

Gehakt also von Aussen am Körper


Mir gings heut Ähnlich kein einziger biss aber zwei gehakte Brassen. Dachte immer im wenn ich die brassen finde find ich auch die Raubfische nach zig gehakten Brassen hab ich immernoch keinen Raubfisch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wattwurm62 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@hansemann28
Und genau darum musst du deinen Senf auch noch dazugeben..

@tj
Ich hatte mal nen 78er Hecht unterm Bauch beim schleppen erwischt und der hatte schon ganz schön Dampf gemacht. Wenn ich mir vorstelle nen dicken Karpfen so zu drillen...au Backe..


----------



## Hansemann 28 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich hab natürlich auch Langeweile!
@Wattwurm 
DU hast anscheinend aber noch viel mehr Langeweile!
Also locker bleiben,Schlechtwetterfrust abbauen und immer schön deinen Teller leer essen damit das Wetter schnell wieder besser wird


----------



## BanditOG (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zusammen,

jetzt mal wieder zum Thema ``Raubfischfänge 2009´´ |supergri.

Angelkumpel Phanthom und ich waren heute Nachmittag auf Hecht Jagt, leider keinen einzigen zu sehen bekommen.
Kurz nach der Abenddämmerung, nahmen wir ein Platzwechsel vor und konnten uns glücklich Schätzen. 

Beide Zander Waren ca. 55 - 60 cm. Einer auf GuFi - Jan Gutjahr
und einer auf Salt Shaker(gruß Veit |supergri) gefangen.


----------



## senner (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Hansemann 28 schrieb:


> Also locker bleiben,Schlechtwetterfrust abbauen und immer schön deinen Teller leer essen damit das Wetter schnell wieder besser wird


so machen wir das nun. und genießen die fische. bei uns liegt mittlerweile wieder schnee #q


----------



## Easy_1978 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@bandit

petri, schöne fischis, hoffe das ich auch bald mal wieder los kann.


----------



## silviomopp (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|wavey: Bin grad zurück vom Vereinssee --NÜSCHT !!

.....gewechselt an die Rur , auch --NÜSCHT !! 


dazu jetzt ein ganz mieser Wind und Schneegraupel...ergo, Warten....

@Bandit   Petri zu den Zandern !!!


----------



## rütti (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zusammen! 
Wollte mal hören, ob jemand dieses Jahr schon am Niederrhein Erfolg auf Stachelritter hatte? Gehe selber morgen das erste, mal in diesem Jahr. Ich werde zwischen den B
uhnenfeldern mein Glück versuchen. Werde mich sofort bei Erfolg melden.
Gruß rütti


----------



## sebastian_h (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

perti @ bandit....machmal zahlt es sich aus  ma etwas länger zu bleiben, auch wenn an den vorigen spots nix ans band ging...#6

mfg sebastian


----------



## Veit (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri @ Bandit. Läuft ja gut bei dir momentan! #6


Man muss nur laut genug meckern, dass nix mehr geht, dann klappt es doch wieder! 
Heute morgen rief mich Boardikumpel Benni87 an und berichtete stolz von seinem gestrigen Erfolg. Ich wollte es erst kaum glauben, aber nachdem man zuletzt oft kämpfen musste um überhaupt einen Biss zu bekommen, konnte er 3 Hechte um die 65 cm überlisten. Zwei davon gingen auf Spinner, einer auf Storm Suspender. 
Hier die Fotos:













Das schrie förmlich nach einem erneuten Angriff am heutigen Tag und da ich frei hatte, konnte ich auch gleich mitkommen. 
Zunächst tat sich längere Zeit nix und nachdem ich schon erste Flüche ala "Hier gibt's keine Fische!" von mir gab, bekam ich direkt nach dem Auswerfen einen Hechtbiss auf Kopyto-Shad, der leider nicht hing. Kurz darauf hatte Benni auf einen Mega Bait-Gummiwobbler erst einen ca. 60er Nachläuferhecht und wenige Würfe später bekam er auf den selben Köder einen ca. 80er ans Band, der jedoch bedauerlicherweise nach kurzem Drill wieder ausstieg. Eine halbe Stunde danach entpuppte sich ein vermeintlicher Großhecht, der an meinem Kopyto hing, als von außen gehakter Karpfen, der sich aber wieder befreien konnte, worüber ich nicht wirklich böse war. Nach einem Platzwechsel setzte sich Bennis Pechsträhne leider fort, denn ein gut 60 cm langer Esox, der sich an seinem Storm Suspender vergriffen hatte, schlitze Sekunden vor der Landung aus. Ich versuchte es dann einfach mal mit einem gelben Spinner und gleich beim ersten Wurf wurde dieser von einem schöner 73er Hecht inhaliert, der diesmal nicht entkam, nach dem Fotoshooting aber natürlich wieder schwimmen durfte. 




Genauso wie auch der 63er, der wenig später meinen Illex Arnaud-Wobbler nahm. 




Auf jenen Köder hatte ich einige Würfe später auch nochmal einen etwa gleichgroßen Nachläufer., danach war Ende im Gelände.
Doch noch ein versöhnlicher Abschluss vor der Schonzeit - für Benni gestern und für mich heute.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an Veit und Kumpels zu den schönen Hechten und Petri an den Genossen Bandit zur konstanten Zanderstrecke!

Mich juckt das Wetter aktuell überhaupt nicht zum angeln, da bei mir außer gehakten Klodeckeln v) nichts geht. Alle Hecht-Stillgewässer sind zugefroren.


----------



## stanleyclan (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit aber der letzte Hecht ist ja auch schon gebranntmarkt worden....nachdem hat auch schon mal einer geschnappt würde ich mal sagen


----------



## rütti (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den tollen Hechten! Bin heute doch noch zum angeln gekommen, und habe gleich 3 gufischchen versenkt! Habe aber meinen ersten Fischkontakt 2009 gehabt aber nur ca.3 sek. pump pump weg war er! morgen kann es nur besser werden.


----------



## Finke20 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:vik:

Kein Riese, aber ein schöner Winterhecht aus der Peene,
58 cm lang mit 1600g. 

Gruß Finke20 #h


----------



## BanditOG (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für die Petris Jungs, die Zander sind bei uns momentan wirklich in Beisslaune.

@Veit & Co.anke u. Petri zu der Hechtstrecke. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich habe diese Jahr auch schon ca. 5 Hechte verloren, darunter waren auch größere dabei. Wenigstens bleiben die Zander zu 90 % am Hacken |rolleyes. Die meisten Zander bissen auf einen Salt Shaker, habe ich dir aubgeschaut |supergri.

Petri an alle und besonders dicke Fische wünsche ich euch. #h


----------



## sebastian_h (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

perti @ veit und anhang.....schöne hechte....und für die größen sehen sie doch nun wirklich nicht schlecht genährt aus......schön kräftig gebaut und gut im Futter

mfg sebastian


----------



## Peter K. (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin,

melde mich mit meinem Saisonstart zurück.

Gestern gings zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr an den Rhein.

Bei stark steigenden Wasser und fast kaffeebrauner Trübung wurde der erste Spot angesteuert.

4 Würfe später hatte ich 4 Zander 

3 waren um die 50 und einer war Kategorie Anfang 70.

Nachdem vierten Fisch bekam ich keinen weiter Zupfer, was den erfolgreichen Saisonstart nicht trüben konnte. 

Bisse kamen stark agressiv und teilweise komplett weginhaltiert den Shad.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri!

4 Fische bei 4 Wurf ist echt krass! 

Ich glaube ich muss heute auch noch mal los, mir würde 1 Zander bei 100 Wurf schon reichen...:m


----------



## Peter K. (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Schleien-Stefan

Das hat man auch wirklich nicht alle Tage, aber ich tippe auf einen Schwarm den ich erwischt habe. Alle Bisse kamen fast punktgenau an der gleichen Stelle


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#6#6Schöne Fische Jungens 

Eig wäre ich jetzt auch dabei MR Esox und die Aalquappen zu jagen...aber da wir 2 Nächte hintereinander -10Grad hatten,
machte ich doch lieber eine Spitztour mit der Crosser zu den Gewässen...
Alle Seen waren knacke dicht lediglich die Schwentine war noch offen, was mir aber nichts brachte-.-
Viel Erfolg denen, die morgen und so noch los sind...
VOn mir kommen keine Hechtbilder mehr =(


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs, schöne Fänge dabei, kann ich nur neidisch sein...!

@ Guido: Dir schadet ne Pause a ma net...!


----------



## rütti (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

An Peter K! Super gemacht, wieviel gramm J-Köpfe haste bei dem steigenden Wasser genommen? Bin selbst am Rhein Zwischen Wesel un Emmerich unterwegs. Wie siehts bei Euch mit wels aus ? Gruß rütti


----------



## Master Hecht (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so hier mein letzer vor der schonzeit und diesma auch nen maßiger (sons gibbet wieder stress...)
60cm auf rapala jointed 13cm in schwarz...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## jugendfischer92 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu deinem Hecht, hat eine schöne Färbung!!


----------



## maxe-hh (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

jo,  pertri!
finde auch schöne musterung


----------



## kohlie0611 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

geile färbung der hecht


----------



## rütti (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Hecht! 
Bei uns war heute auch nichts los. Wasserstand am Rhein ist sehr hoch, so das man nur wenige brauchbare Stellen angehen kann. Kann nur besser werden!


----------



## Phanthom (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen.
War gestern noch mal mit Boardkumpel "Bandit" den Hechten nachstellen. Konnte 2 Stück auf Wobbler überzeugen (High Low).
Beide waren ca 55 bis 60 cm und die Bisse kamen sehr aggresiv.


----------



## GuidoOo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Phanthom!
Ist das das neue Model vom Abu?
PS: es heißt Hi-LO#6


----------



## Master Hecht (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri...
war heute auf barsch los nachdem hecht ja zu ist... aber leider war nichts los...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Phanthom (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@GuidoOo
Weiss nicht genau ob es ein neues Modell gibt?!
Der von mir hat Premiere gehabt und mir gleich zwei
Hechte bescheert#6. Hab ihn erst im Februar gekauft.


----------



## Rheinangler89 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Servus und Petri an alle Fänger!!!
Bei uns am Rhein hats auch ganz gut gebissen, Rapfen von 67cm und en Wels von 1,68m. Beide auf Salt Shaker in Mahi Mahi! MFG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri!
setzt doch mal nen bild von den wels rein!


----------



## Angelkiste (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ dorsch888

schauste hier rein....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79474&page=91


----------



## sebastian_h (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

perti @ peter k.   da hat ja wohl alles zusammen gepasst....fisch da, richtige grammzahl und richtigen köder....solche tage lieben wir angler doch......

keep on doing


----------



## BanditOG (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle, besonderst an den Welsfänger.

Bei uns am Rhein hat der Hecht seit dem 15.02. Schnonzeit,
das heißt kein Kunstköder auch wenn du auf Zander angelst.

Somit hat Boardkumpel Phanthom und ich uns vorgenommen mit Tauwürmer zu Jiggen. Was soll ich sagen, wir hatten mehr erfolg als mit GuFis vor der Hechtschonzeit.

Sogar meinen PB habe ich  gebrochen aber nur um 6cm und zwar mit einen Zander von 78 cm, Phanthom sein Zander hatte 73cm und mein zweiter 63 cm.

Da soll mir doch einer verzählen das Zander nur mit glück auf Wurm beißen.

Nochmal ein dickes Petri an alle.:m


----------



## loki73 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ein dickes petri für die zandrinos.

wie spät war es als die gebissen haben? 
ich will auch mal solch eine granate haben:c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Moin, bin wieder vom Bodden zurück!

was ne tour, 2 tage fischen mit insgesamt 6 mann...
hier nur die guten:
106cm
108cm
109cm
110cm
114cm
115cm
117cm
122cm 13kg
130cm 15,5kg!!!!
etliche mitte 90érund ebensoviele 80+ fische...

Fotos demnächst auf www.Boddenangeln.de oder bei www.angelservice-jubelt.de ... STARTSEITE: NEWS...
der linke bin ich, der rechte ist das 130cm krokodil!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri - hört sich nach einem richtig geilen Trip an!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dickes Petri - hört sich nach einem richtig geilen Trip an!


 
Also DAS war seit langem DER trip :l:vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Glaube ich sofort... Bin schon auf Bilder gespannt!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier mal die pics:
95cm, 106cm, 115cm...


----------



## bennson (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mein lieber Herr ... respekt!!

PETRI


----------



## stanleyclan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri dazu hört sich ja echt cool an!!!! alle auf schleppen vom Boot??


----------



## loki73 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

na das gibt ein petri#6

endlich einer der veit paroli bieten kann.

sorry veit, du bist auch ein guter.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



loki73 schrieb:


> na das gibt ein petri#6
> 
> endlich einer der veit paroli bieten kann.
> 
> sorry veit, du bist auch ein guter.


 
Das ist sicherlich nicht mein bestreben...
Hoffe ja das ich in der Raubfischsaison mal wieder in der Haller gegend bin, damit ich endlich mal das vergnügen habe mit veit ne runde zu fischen...

@ veit: haben uns ja leider nur kurz bei TL in halle unterhalten können... Hoffe das das angebot mit dem fischen noch steht!!
hast den spöket von mir eigentlich schonmal gefischt??

grüße

mirco


----------



## Norge Fan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Boot angler                 

Ganz großes Tennis #6,da kann man nur gratulieren.     
Ich glaub den Bodden muß ich auch mal besuchen....

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## BanditOG (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Boots Angler: auch ein dickes Petri von mir :m.


----------



## bennson (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> petri dazu hört sich ja echt cool an!!!! alle auf schleppen vom Boot??



Im Bodden ist nichts mit schleppen. Ankerboje raus und stillgestanden =)


----------



## Easy_1978 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



bjay schrieb:


> Im Bodden ist nichts mit schleppen. Ankerboje raus und stillgestanden =)



auf rügen ist allgemein nichts mit schleppen, geschleppt werden darf nur auf der offen ostsee


----------



## Niederbayer75 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri zu den Bodden-Hechten!

Ihr hattet echt Glück mit dem Wetter, was man so sieht auf den Fotos. Meine Kollegen waren kurz zuvor von Dienstag bis Freitag oben und waren tagtäglich durchnässt und gebissen hat fast nix! Die wenigen, die gefangen wurden, waren nicht größer als ca. 85cm...

Untypisch für den Bodden, aber was will man machen!

Ein Woche davor war es genau das Gegenteil - reihenweise Meterfische und gutes Wetter!

Das Team Boddenangeln weiß schon was es macht! Und der Guido Jubelt ist ein supernetter Guide dazu!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zu den Bodden-Hechten!
> 
> Ihr hattet echt Glück mit dem Wetter, was man so sieht auf den Fotos. Meine Kollegen waren kurz zuvor von Dienstag bis Freitag oben und waren tagtäglich durchnässt und gebissen hat fast nix! Die wenigen, die gefangen wurden, waren nicht größer als ca. 85cm...
> 
> ...


 
DAS ist halt die Februarfischerei ....
du hast tage das springen dir die fische fast ins boot, nächsten tag haderst du dem einzigen biss entgegen...
fahren regelmäßig im februar da hoch und haben fast alles erlebt...
Und es gibt kaum ne bessere zeit für große kroko´s am bodden als den februar.
vor ner woche waren 36 fische bei guido, 51 bei christian!!!!
dann 26 bei guido, den tag drauf 1 !!!!!!!
Wir hatten echt glück, aber die beißzeiten waren echt kurze zeitfenster...auf 3 booten teilweise 15 Fische in eine stunde!!!

Und Guido ist unsere ERSTE WAHL!!! :vik:#6

Im November haben wir 2 Tage die Komplette "Boddenangeln crew" in unseren Klauen und sind mit 21 mann oben


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri zu den geilen Hechten.



loki73 schrieb:


> endlich einer der veit paroli bieten kann.
> 
> sorry veit, du bist auch ein guter.



Ich würd sagen, dass man das nicht so sagen kann, wenn man beachtet an was für Gewässern die beiden unterwegs sind/waren.


----------



## Henryhst (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Naja aber man muss auch sehen ALLEINE angeln und sich stellen suchen ist immer noch ne nummer besser als mit nem Guide die spots anzufahren.Angeln muss man schon können aber ohne Stellen auch keinen Fisch.Darum Kein vergleich möglich!

Trotzdem schöne Fische und ein dickes petri!!!
Lg Henryhst


----------



## Veit (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> @ veit: haben uns ja leider nur kurz bei TL in halle unterhalten können... Hoffe das das angebot mit dem fischen noch steht!!
> hast den spöket von mir eigentlich schonmal gefischt??



Erstmal ganz fettes Petri zu den Wahnsinnsfängen!!! #6#6#6

Klar steht das Angebot ist, aber bei uns ist momentan leider Schonzeit. Ab Anfang Mai gerne! 
Den Spöket hatte ich nur mal kurz an der Elbe dran, danach war die Jahreszeit der oberflächennahen Angellei leider schon vorbei. Aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt!


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heyy Boot Angler

Ganz dickes Petri Heil auch von mir...
Das muss wirklich DER Trip gewesen sein...


LG Jan Peter


----------



## sebastian_h (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dickes lob und petri @ boot angler

sonne strecke muss wohl DIE des lebens sein......da schlägt das herz doch gleich ma sehr viel höher.....

dabei hab ich ne kurze frage: wie sieht eigentlich der deutsche hechtrekord (mit der angel gefangen) aus?

würd mich ma interessieren..

mfg sebastian


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



sebastian_h schrieb:


> dabei hab ich ne kurze frage: wie sieht eigentlich der deutsche hechtrekord (mit der angel gefangen) aus?



Wie soll der aussehen? Wie ein großer Hecht eben... :m

http://www.blinker.de/__we_thumbs__/2477_7_hechtgross.jpg







50 Pfund, 136 Zentimeter.
 Lothar Louis, Bühl.
 Auf Mosca-Safir (Blinker) im Baggersee bei Rheinmünster.            

Ich glaube das war er, Quelle: Blinker


----------



## stanleyclan (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

da fehlen ja nur 6 cm...!!!!! aber die sind natürlich auch schwer zu fangen...


----------



## GuidoOo (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Man tut das gut solch schöne Fische zu sehen, wenn man selbst nichts anderes machen kann, als 24stunden im Bett zu liegen und den *****Grippevirus auszukorien =(

Petri zu den Uroma`S


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der Hecht aus dem Blinker ist zwar sehr schwer, aber es wurden ja schon einige größere gefangen, letztes Jahr hatte ein Boardy doch einen mit 1,4Xm, gab es auch Bilder und Fangstory dazu...


----------



## scemler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Der Hecht aus dem Blinker ist zwar sehr schwer, aber es wurden ja schon einige größere gefangen, letztes Jahr hatte ein Boardy doch einen mit 1,4Xm, gab es auch Bilder und Fangstory dazu...



Der hier?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1885952&postcount=66

War aber etwas "kleiner".


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Stefan:

In der Biggetalsperre. 

Der wog aber "nur" 47 Pfund, der aus dem Blinker wog 50 Pfund.


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Zitat :"In einer spektakulären Aktion musste der Fänger ins winterlich kalte Wasser der Sauerland-Talsperre steigen"...Hät ich für den Hecht auch gemacht, notfalls mit nem Kopfsprung und dem Boga zwischen den Zähnen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelspezi82 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gibts überhaupt irgendwie größere Fische als im Harz? #c


----------



## Wallerschreck (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich wär ja schon dankbar wenn ich irgendwo nen Flecken ohne Eis finden würde damit ich überhapt mal wieder die chance hab was zu fangen


----------



## Wattwurm62 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Am Main? #c


----------



## Wallerschreck (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da ist Spinnfischen bis Juni verboten


----------



## Wattwurm62 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Stimmt... aber zum überhauptwas fangen bieten sich ja noch andere Methoden an. War ja nur ne Idee...


----------



## Niederbayer75 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wenn man sich ein bißchen bei den Berufsfischern im Norden umhört, dann findet man auch größere Exemplare an Hechten!

Zwar nicht mit der Angel gefangen, aber bestätigte 1,54cm soll es da geben!!!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ein bißchen bei den Berufsfischern im Norden umhört, dann findet man auch größere Exemplare an Hechten!
> 
> Zwar nicht mit der Angel gefangen, aber bestätigte 1,54cm soll es da geben!!!
> 
> ...


 
Richtig, auch der fischer von einem meiner hausgewässer hatte ein ü150ér im netz , leider tod 

aber es ist nurr ne frage der zeit bis hier aus dem norden so ein kroko kommt 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Da ist Spinnfischen bis Juni verboten



Kommt drauf an mit welcher Karte... :m


----------



## skatefreak (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie lang der Hecht war, der bei mir im Hausgewässer gefangen wurde (glaube 1989), aber zumindest war er 21,5 kg. schwer, was ja auch ne Menge ist... Und da das Gewässer nun wirklich nicht das allerbeste ist, denke ich gibts da draußen auf jeden fall Fische, die schwerer sind als der genannte 

Hoffentlich geht uns allen hier mal so einer an Haken 


Greetz Daniel


----------



## G-hunter (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

der ist aber auch ein mega bomber meiner meinung nach aber viele würden sich auch mit ein hecht von 1,10 zufrieden geben oder net
^^


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute hat sich der Main bei Hanau mal wieder von seiner "besten" Seite gezeigt: Viel Dreck im Wasser, sehr trüb.

Gefischt habe ich im Altarm mit Wobblern, binnen etwas mehr als 1 Sunde hat ich ganze 3 Verluste (je 1 Squirrel, Pointer und Water Monitor :c), konnte als "Ausgleich" einen Barsch landen.

Ein Passant sagte mir das er sonst oft am Altarm ansitzt, momentan aber garnix geht.

Hatte ich aber dann auch gemerkt... :m

Aber nett wars dennoch, schön ein bisschen gefischt, nur wegen der Abrisse ärgerlich. Aber beim nächsten mal wird (hoffentlich) alles besser!


----------



## paul188 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nabend....

Nachdem ich erst 2 Zander um die 50 gefangen habe,
konnte ich eine wirklich fette Mutti zum kurzen Landgang überreden....

Gruß Paul


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

=) sowas ist doch schön anzusehen!
Petri zu der matten Dame!#6


----------



## Master Hecht (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,
womit haste die gefangen????

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Holger (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



paul188 schrieb:


> Nabend....
> 
> Nachdem ich erst 2 Zander um die 50 gefangen habe,
> konnte ich eine wirklich fette Mutti zum kurzen Landgang überreden....
> ...


 
Mensch André !

Da ist sie ja, die "Unbekannte" vom Telefon heute Nachmittag...:m

Petri zu dem Traumfisch !


So kann und soll es Ende März auch laufen.....wir werden alles geben ! 

PS Bei uns waren heuts gesamt 3 Hechte, 68, 71 und 74 cm.....


----------



## G-hunter (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum zander


----------



## BanditOG (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul :m !

Endlich werden wieder schöne Fische gepostet.


----------



## paul188 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Köder war ein totter shad....

@holger: euch auch ein Petri zu den Hechten#6..... Ich hoffe auch, dass es so laufen wird:m..... auf jeden Fall werden wir alles versuchen!


----------



## Patrick83 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul!!!
Wir dürfen ja hier oben erstmal nicht auf Zander los...


----------



## inselkandidat (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo ihr Raubfischer,

konnte gestern noch 2 Hechte aus dem Eisloch ziehen,71 und 56 cm.

Kann leider keine bilder uppen,finde usb kabel für mein handy nicht...|uhoh:


----------



## inselkandidat (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, hab mein Kabel nu doch gefunden...


----------



## Promachos (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Andre alias Paul188,

ein herzliches "Petri" zu diesem Traumfisch!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Hunter85 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Fängen,

bei uns ist im Moment alles gesperrt, 
und die Seen sind auch noch zugefroren...


----------



## Peter K. (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul,

wie gross war der Gute denn?


----------



## minden (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Linderbesitzer#h#6

Petri zum fetten Zander....Hammerfisch!!!!!

Kollege von mir konnte auch u.a. seinen hechtPB hochschrauben,...mit 124 ne wirklich reife Dame







Auf das sie die 130 knackt;-)







Und nachdem sich mein Kollege ein wenig erholt hatte,...2. Wurf....Bauf....noch n metriger|bigeyes






Ich blieb zuhause da ich mein Boot Schwedentauglich umbauen muss|rolleyes


----------



## Sebastian R. (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na da grinst aber jemand :m

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum klasse Hecht!!!

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## angelspezi82 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Sebastian R. schrieb:


> Na da grinst aber jemand :m



Zum Glück hat er Ohren ... sonst würde er im Kreis grinsen 

Dickes Petri zum Ausnahmefisch ... #6#6#6


----------



## G-hunter (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hut ab zu den meter hechten 
reife leistung
xD


----------



## paul188 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke.....

@minden: dickes Petri an deinen Kumpel, geiles Teil l#6!!!!

@P.K:89


----------



## Birger (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Damit es hier nicht ganz einschläft mal ein paar Fänge von gestern:





















Dier besten Barsche waren 44, 39,5, 37, und 2*35cm. Der Zander war die eigentlich Überraschung, weil ich an dem Platz bisher noch keinen Fangen konnte (gestern dafür gleich zwei). 3 kleine Hechte kamen noch dazu, einen großen hab ich verloren, nicht hart genug angeschlagen (hatte eher mit nem kleinen Barsch gerechnet und wollte ihm nicht gleich den Kopf abschlagen). 
Schöner Tag und auch für das Gewässer eine Ausnahme, ganz so gut läuft es da nicht immer.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, tolle Barsche!


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Birger,

super fische, klasse fotos! 

Mit welchen ködern hast du sie denn überlisten können?



MfG


----------



## Berti86 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

peri! schöne fotos schöne fische..


----------



## Tisie (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Birger: Sehr schöne Barsche, toller Zander und das Release-Foto ist einfach genial!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Barsche Petri Heil dazu!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...jep geile Bilder von Birger...Respekt...

...mit was für ner Kamera/Funktion ist das Release-Bild gemacht...???

Gruß

P.S.: Paul, dickes Petri...schöner Zander...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Birger!
Geile Barsche und spitzen Fotos!


----------



## MatthiasH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri...besonders das letzte ist Foto ist wirklich gelungen!


----------



## Tüdde (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jiep wirklich klasse Fotos und #r für das letzte!#6


----------



## Master Hecht (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri
schöne Fotos werd mal gucken ob ich am Wochenende ein paar Barsche ärgern werden...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## scemler (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Birger:

Ist das auf deinen Fotos 'ne Blechpeitsche?


----------



## G-hunter (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri birger und geile fotos
mfg sven


----------



## eddyguru (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nabend,

Petri Birger!Nice Pic´s#6

Kumpel Chris und ich waren heute auch unterwegs.
Chris konnte erst nen netten 70er erbeuten.








Danach gabs noch nen 60er bei ihm.








Seit ich letzte Woche nen dicken Klopper verloren habe,ist bei mir tote Hose in sachen Zander.Hatte mir für heute aber auch den ersten Barsch ´09 erhofft.Hat geklappt:m.Netter 44er.








Und noch nen 84er von letzter Woche.
Nochmals nen digges Petri mein Freund#6









gruß

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## Koalano1 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs!
Schöne Fische und gute Fotos!


----------



## Master Hecht (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen,
da könnte man glatt neidisch werden Hecht hat ja Schonzeit und Zander gibts bei uns leider nich sehr viel...
womit geht ihr denn im mom auf Barsch los???

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## BanditOG (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petrie @ eddygurru & Co.

Boarderkumpel Phanthom und ich war heute wieder mit dem Tauwurm auf Zander jiggen. 
Eine weile ging nichts, nach ca. einer Stunde konnte ich einen 58er Zander landen. (Die Tauwürmer bringen es #6)

Dicke Fische wünsche ich allen.:vik:


----------



## Birger (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nabend,
ich nochmal, möchte auch gerne einige Infos zu den Fängen geben (ist doch erlaubt im Fänge Threat hoffe ich, hat ja direkt damit zu tun).
Die Fische bissen auf verschiedene Köder, am besten liefen der Quantum Gopher und Stratocaster (gibts noch nicht, aber bald), Walleye Assassin und Berkley T-Tail. Alles kleine Köder, also 7-9cm, die fliegen weiter (man muss auch an den Fisch rankommen, sonst wirds nichts).
Die Rute ist keine Blechpeitsche, sondern die Energy Lure (eine blaue Blechpeitsche gibts auch noch nicht, oder?).
Die Kamera ist eine Nikon D40, einfach Automatikfunktion und ganz ranzoomen, hoffen, dass man den Fisch beim wegflitzen erwischt (klappt aber nicht immer). In dem klaren Wasser siehts aber klasse aus, Sichttiefe im Moment mehr als 3m.
Nächste Woche gehts wieder los denke ich, diesmal mit Rückenwind, der 50er Barsch wartet  .


----------



## drehteufel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tolle Fische Birger, dachte bei der Rute eher an eine andere Blaue...


----------



## paul188 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Erfolreichen!!!! Sehr schöne Fische und Bilder!!!

@ eddy und chris#6#6#6#h


----------



## Patrick83 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen auch von mir!


----------



## sebastian_h (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri.......sehr schöne tiere


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen!#6 besonders die Barsche sind toll


----------



## G-hunter (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

an alle fänger mega petri


----------



## Tänk (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Es  hat heute auch mal wieder *geklappt* *73 cm* hecht mit  sehr große bisspuren aus wintersweijk in de Berkel leider kein Zander da hecht  zu ist auch in Holland. CRIM0567.jpg


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,
gleich mal schön ins Forum eingeführt...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Pete Pike (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tänk schrieb:


> Es  hat heute auch mal wieder *geklappt* *73 cm* hecht mit  sehr große bisspuren aus wintersweijk in de Berkel leider kein Zander da hecht  zu ist auch in Holland. CRIM0567.jpg


Sicher, dasses Bissspuren sind? Wenn ja: krass. Könnte das auch ne Schiffsschraube oder sowas gewesen sein?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Willkommen im Board Tänk und Petri zum Fisch.


----------



## Hansemann 28 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen.


@Eddy und Chris Schöner Brocken und der Spot sieht ja auch ziemlich interessant aus.........da geht bestimmt ordentlich was.

Sind am WE auch wieder on Tour,vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Großes Petri zu allen Fängen!!#h


----------



## MattenZander (1. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle 

Mein Hecht ist zwar vom letzten jahr,aber kein Schonzeit Hecht.
Gefangen 16.07.08 mein gröster bis jetzt.


----------



## minden (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dann mag ich auch noch ein paar Fotos der letzten Hecht(ausnahme)tour meiner Kollegen einpflegen....wird ja bald ruhig hier im Topic, von daher....

1Meter2






1Meter6








92er





Geschätzte 12cm 





Und noch n 79er





Und es gab noch einige kleinere Hechte die jetzt alle inihrer wohlverdienten Schonzeit sind und hoffentlich weiterhin für großen Nachwuchs sorgen#h



http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2009/polder/polderhechte.html


----------



## paul188 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sehr,sehr schön! Hut ab!!!


----------



## eddyguru (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mal wieder vom aller feinsten Minden!!!#6Dickes Petri!


greetz 

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## minden (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PS: Und ich war mal wieder am Boot basteln Aber dafür hab ich dann wenn ich mal fertig bin was feines für nach der Schonzeit,..hat auch was


----------



## Peter K. (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Minden, schöne Fische. 

Der Krebs ist auch rekordverdächtig


----------



## Easy_1978 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri und vor allem die fotos! echt geniale aufnahmen.


----------



## BanditOG (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@minde: wie immer geile Bilder #6
PS: Das Boot sieht auch geil aus :l


----------



## Norge Fan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hammer Bilder und die Fische .....meinen Respekt habt Ihr#6.       

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil!


----------



## ZanderKalle (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,

Echt klasse Fische und super pics.... weiter so#6


----------



## Tüdde (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch wenn das schon ziemlich viele Petris waren, von mir auch nochmal:m


----------



## paul188 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Damit der Thread nicht ganz einschläft.....

Hier mal ein 45er Barschmoppel vom letzten Samstag

Gruß paul


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...paul paul paul...ääääh Andre...
...ein geiler Fisch folgt den nächsten...
...dickes Petri von mir...
...richtig schöne rote Flossen...


----------



## eddyguru (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes petri Paule:m


----------



## jigzzle (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes petri Paule:m


----------



## ... (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



paul188 schrieb:


> Damit der Thread nicht ganz einschläft.....
> 
> Hier mal ein 45er Barschmoppel vom letzten Samstag
> 
> Gruß paul




WoW, richtig schöber Barsch, Petri!


----------



## Nolfravel (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil#6

Vllt Kann ich morgen auch was melden.:vik:


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Felix 1969 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@paul

Das ist ja mal ein Klopfer.Petri Heil#6


----------



## Tüdde (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dolles Petri, richtig schön|rolleyes


----------



## bobbl (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil!


----------



## Master Hecht (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wunderschöner Barsch...
Wenn es hier bloß auch solche Kaliber geben würde...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## slowhand (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



paul188 schrieb:


> Damit der Thread nicht ganz einschläft.....
> 
> Hier mal ein 45er Barschmoppel vom letzten Samstag
> 
> Gruß paul



Ganz eindeutig Germany's next Topmoppel! Geiler Barsch! Petri!


----------



## manolo86 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri auch von mir, echt ein super Fisch.


----------



## Pete Pike (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> wunderschöner Barsch...
> Wenn es hier bloß auch solche Kaliber geben würde...
> 
> mfg Master Hecht


80% der Barsche rausangeln damit der Rest riesengroß werden kann


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri auch von mir!!!!


----------



## Ziegenbein (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja und noch mal Petri Petri auch von mir...|bla:

(noch mehr Petri SPAM geht echt nicht, meine fresse) :v


----------



## yassin (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PETRI an alle Fänger  :z:z:z
Warum deine Fresse?|bigeyes |sagnix :m


----------



## Ziegenbein (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

edit...


----------



## Nolfravel (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin,

Ich meld dann mal ne saubere Nullnummer von gestern...


Um es kurz auszudrücken: -NICHTS-

Kein Biss kein gar nichts...
Hab noch nen anderen Angler getroffen, der n paar Rotaugen gefangen hat, Größe: Naja...Es gibt größere^^


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Leitwolf (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*







Er hatte 85cm und gebissen auf ein Köderfisch den ich vorher noch tot im Wasser gefunden habe.Also den Köfi habe ich am Jighaken gefischt


----------



## rütti (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Feiner Barsch! Bei uns am Niederrhein tut sich in sachen Stachelritter leider kaum was.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri!
Das mit dem Jig verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Hast du ein Drachkovitchsystem, Fireballs oder wirklich einen simplen Jig benutzt?
Ufer oder Boot?


----------



## rütti (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Super Leitwolf! Aber den haste nicht im Rhein gefangen oder ?


----------



## Mich´l (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Leitwolf: Wow! Schöner Zander - Petri #6


----------



## paul188 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri zum schönen Zander!!!!


----------



## Leitwolf (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Johnnie Walker: ja ganz normal am Jigkopf aufgezogen wie ein  Gufi und noch mit Draht fixiert.Habe den vom Ufer gefangen

@ rütti: nein den habe ich nicht am Rhein gefangen.Den habe ich ich in einem See gefangen


----------



## stanleyclan (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

gar nicht mal sooo schlechte Idee mit dem Jig-undKöderfisch!!!!

Petri zu dem Fang!!!


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Dame..... Petri!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Barsch und sauberer Zander..


----------



## MattenZander (8. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mein lieber Scholli ! ! ! Nett schlecht der kleine.


----------



## Birger (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin,
es war zwar zäh am WE, aber ich habe meinen bisher größten Barsch aus diesem See gefangen, 47cm:

http://img379.*ih.us/img379/6210/070308032009bs4.jpg

Darauf habe ich lange geangelt, aber irgendwann macht sich die Mühe eben bezahlt. 
Mehr Fotos auf unserer HP.
Gruß, Birger


----------



## maesox (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Birger!!!!

Hammergeiles Foto!!!!!!


----------



## Kampfler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, schöner Klopper #h


----------



## Master Hecht (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schon wieder son schöner Barsch...
Ich glaub ich sollte auch welche fangen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...dickes Petri zu diesem schönen Fisch...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geiler Barsch, tolles Foto!


----------



## Tüdde (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sehr schöner Fisch!:m:l:k:m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geiler Fisch wie ist eure HP ? Hast ne eigene oder die vom Team ?


----------



## angelspezi82 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Bär

ich bin ma so frei  KlickKlack


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke 

Richtig geile Fotos und noch geilere Fische


----------



## BanditOG (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,

dicker / schöner Barsch.
So einer Fehlt mir.....leider werde die immer weniger bei uns .


----------



## G-hunter (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

super barsch dickes petri


----------



## Peter K. (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, schöner Moppel


----------



## derPate (12. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch mein Petri. Gutes Foto....... 
Hoffe mal, dass ich dieses Jahr auch mal so ein schönen Barsch uploaden kann.


----------



## Master Hecht (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so nachdem hier nichts mehr los ist gibbet Forellen...
http://img164.*ih.us/img164/3893/p0203091538.jpg

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/2889/p160309153602.jpg

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/568/p1603091534.jpg


mfg Master Hecht


----------



## maesox (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tolle groooooooooooße Fotos!!!!

Trotzdem Petri zum tollen Fang!!!!!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wieso hast du denn die Fangmeldung in Bachforellenpirsch UND diesem Thread gemacht?


----------



## Master Hecht (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja die sind wirklich groß geworden...
wollte hier mal testen wie die Bilder auf die ganzen verschiedenen Varianten hier rein stelle...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Knödel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

änder mal das format, es nervt!

Kann zwar nicht viel sehen, trotzdem mal Petri.


----------



## Master Hecht (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

oh ist es schon
vielen Dank an Torsk...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt die letzten Bilder zu verkleinern. 

Petri Heil den Fängern!

Edit: Gern geschehen.


----------



## fishingchamp (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war schon am überlegen, ob ich ihn überhaupt reinstellen soll, aber hier ist mein

1. Zander in 2009

Gefangen auf einen RS-225 in Perch gegen Mittag.

Und falls jetzt wieder jemand meckern muss. Wir dürfen den Zander noch bis zum 01.04. beangeln.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Kümmer dich nicht drum,
geiler Fang!
Petri!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Zander und schöne Kombo hast du da


----------



## discobarsch (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Ich war schon am überlegen, ob ich ihn überhaupt reinstellen soll, aber hier ist mein
> 
> 1. Zander in 2009
> 
> ...


 
petri! echt toller zander!

was ist denn ein rs-225 ?
(ich nehm mal an das ist ein wobbler aber was für eine marke/modell?)

gruss


----------



## Matze_07 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



discobarsch schrieb:


> petri! echt toller zander!
> 
> was ist denn ein rs-225 ?
> (ich nehm mal an das ist ein wobbler aber was für eine marke/modell?)
> ...



 Hi,
guck mal hier: http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ac...23_36&osCsid=9b1604482bb29973ebfd9fc91101a3b0
Ich hoffe ich darf den Link hier einfach so reinstellen.
Gruß Matze


----------



## schrauber78 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@FC Petri zum Zander! Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute los, hab 6 Döbel erwischt (und 7 Würstchen) ein 44er ein ~ 40er und Rest nur Backfisch, wie immer alles auf Tauwurm am Jig.
@Hackersepp
Jetzt zufrieden^^?

Die Würstchen schwammen noch halb verpackt im Bach, hab sie in die Büsche geworfen, der Fuchs wird seinen Spaß dran haben.


----------



## fishingchamp (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für die Petris!
Der RS-225 ist von Illex und bis jetzt habe ich dem Teil nicht vertraut. Aber in der Box eines Kumpels hat er mich auf einmal so angefunkelt.

@Der_Baer_2008
Die Combo ist nicht von mir!
Ich hatte garkein Stuff dabei, da ich gerade erst von der Schule kam (letzte Stunde fiel aus) und ich wusste, dass ein Kumpel dort ist. Nach ner Stunde musste ich wieder weg und kam später wieder mit eigenem Zeug. Da gabs dann aber keinen Fisch mehr.

@Jhonnie
Petri! Döbel würde ich auch gerne mal fangen. Die gibts bei uns fast nirgendwo.


----------



## boot (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri junger Mann.lg


----------



## Knödel (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum zander! Hauptsache ne gelbe pixy am start . So muss dat sein!

Gruß vom Knödel!


----------



## Tisie (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil, Johnnie Walker, sehr schönes Foto, gefällt mir gut #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Hackersepp (18. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jawohl! So muss das aussehen! :m 
Mensch habt ihr Aitelbestände


----------



## G-hunter (18. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

geiler fang johnnie xD


----------



## Tokker (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tach #h
Petri den Erfolgreichen #6
Ich möchte auch hier mal was rein setzen :q Schöne Barsche der letzten Tage :vik:

Gruß Tokker


----------



## spinnanggler95 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle fänger


----------



## G-hunter (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöne barsche


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

von mir auch ein kräftigen PETRI HEIL!!
mfg tim


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geile Barsche..


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Barschen!#6


----------



## sebastian_h (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöne fisken.....da freut man sich doch, dass man für seinen dienst an der rute belohnt wurde....


----------



## Tokker (24. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tach #h
Und noch welche :vik:

Gruß Tokker


----------



## GuidoOo (24. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Barsche#6
Aber kannst das nächste Mal deine Mundwinkel nicht ein bissel nach oben zücken?
Bei denen lohnt es sich doch schon =)!#h


----------



## ... (24. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Schöne Barsche#6
> Aber kannst das nächste Mal deine Mundwinkel nicht ein bissel nach oben zücken?
> Bei denen lohnt es sich doch schon =)!#h



Das stimmt allerdings, bei solch tollen Fischen darf man auch mal lächeln #6


----------



## andimb (24. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja die sind wirklich toll! Barsch ist mein Lieblingsfisch zum Braten :vik:


----------



## Fitti (24. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Lächel auch nie auf Fotos! Fettes Petri!!


----------



## G-hunter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

erst mal petri tokker  nicht  das sind schöne barsche ^^


----------



## Tokker (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tach #h
Erstmal Petri Dank.War heut kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal auf Zander.Und konnte noch einen erwischen :vik: Sorry,aber lächeln konnte ich wieder nicht!!:q

Gruß Tokker


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bei der Wanne war Dein Köder wohl als Nachtisch gedacht 

PetriHeil zum Zandrino!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...petri, ein schöner Laichzander...


----------



## Peter K. (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,

von der Rheinfront hört man nichts mehr? Läuft nichts momentan? 

Bin Sonntag wohl wieder am Fluss, Fotos folgen


----------



## Magnumwerfer (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tokker schrieb:


> Tach #h
> Erstmal Petri Dank.War heut kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal auf Zander.Und konnte noch einen erwischen :vik: Sorry,aber lächeln konnte ich wieder nicht!!:q
> 
> Gruß Tokker


 

Ich verstehe, bist ja verheiratet! |supergri


----------



## Tokker (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nicht das der Trööt hier ganz einschläft.Nen Barsch von heut vormittag :m

Gruß Tokker


----------



## GuidoOo (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Im Moment kann man wohl sagen, dass alle schlafen, außer du 

Diesmal lieber ohne Gesicht, oder wie 

Petri zum "Rund"Barsch!|wavey:


----------



## Veit (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Im Moment kann man wohl sagen, dass alle schlafen, außer du


Das täuscht!  

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Im Moment kann man wohl sagen, dass alle schlafen, außer du




Erst mal Petri!

OT an:

Denke mal eher die meisten haben Schonzeit und halten sich dran...  Oft geht das ja (sinnvollerweise) mit einem Kunstköder- oder Spinnfischverbot einher, deswegen wohl wenig Raubfischfänge.

Auch wenn es schwerfällt, ein paar Monate kann man den Fischen ja auch mal gönnen.

OT aus...


----------



## serge7 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Erst mal Petri!
> 
> OT an:
> 
> ...


 
Ganz Deiner Meinung!#6


----------



## 23kingpin (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hier ein barsch von gestern ! gefangen auf wurm !!! mfg23kingpin


----------



## discobarsch (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



23kingpin schrieb:


> hier ein barsch von gestern ! gefangen auf wurm !!! mfg23kingpin


 
PETRI!
der ist ja hoch wie ein brassen!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöe Barsche und Zander. 
Noch 17 Tage -.-


----------



## GuidoOo (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich habe nie etwas gesagt#6
Petri zum Wurm-Räuber!


----------



## Gorcky (31. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Veit schrieb:


> Das täuscht!
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger!


 
Ja dann hau du doch auch mal wieder rein!!!|supergri Los, los!! Ich will was sehen, sobald du wieder gehen kannst!!


----------



## Veit (1. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Grocky: Eine Zusammenfassung von den Schonzeitfluchten der letzten Wochen in ein benachbartes Bundesland kommt morgen oder übermorgen!  Aus gegebenem Grund wollte ich damit bis April warten.


----------



## Tokker (1. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nen Barsch von heut früh :q


----------



## skatefreak (1. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Tokker. Scheint ja bei dir im Moment gut zu laufen


----------



## Veit (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Die letzten Wochen standen bei meinen Saalecrew-Freunden und mir nochmal ganz im Zeichen des Zanders.
Um lästigen Nachahmern und anderen ungebetenen Gästen keine indirekte Einladung zu liefern, haben wir uns entschlossen, mit einem Bericht über unsere diesjährigen "Schonzeitfluchten" in ein benachbartes Bundesland bis zum dortigen Saisonende zu warten.
Bedingt durch den kalten Januar und diverse Wetterkapriolen während unserer Touren, war das Fischen zwar teilweise nicht einfach, aber trotzdem konnten wir zahlreiche Zander an Land befördern.

















Nicht nur an stehenden Gewässern haben die Stachelritter gebissen, auch am Fluss schnappten ein paar schöne Exemplare die Kunstköder.




Neben den Glasaugen gingen auch einige Barsche und Beifanghechte an den Haken, darunter auch ein besonders starkes Exemplar von stattlichen 91 cm, welches mein Kumpel Benny fing.




Nachdem der Frühling lange auf sich warten ließ, durfte ich ihn zum Saisonabschluss am Dienstag endlich in voller Härte erleben.




Ein herrlicher Sonnenuntergang beendete die Zeit der diesjährigen Schonzeitfluchten dann.




Fast!


----------



## @Biss (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Boah wie Geil.

Tolle Fische die auch noch super abgelichtet wurden.
Respekt und dickes Petri.


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Veit
wie immer,#6...Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Veit: Wie immer, schöne Fotos, noch schönere Fische und ein wunderschönes Stimmungsfoto!

Da blitzt der Lesath-Besitzerstolz immer wieder durch;-)

beste Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Koalano1 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs!


----------



## Easy_1978 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sehr geil. Petri an Veit und Deine Jungs.#6 Bei uns ist noch Schonzeit


----------



## NoSaint (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@veit, gebs doch zu, du hst in deinem leben nur einen gescheiten Zander gefangen und den Rest hat Adobe gemacht, anders kann man die Mege der Top-Fische nich erklähren  :q|muahah:

Ne, Spaß, DICKES FETTES PETRIE, schöne Fische habt ihr da, da werd ich ja ganz neidisch, am Bodensee geht aktuell nichts, eine untermaßige SeeFo und sonst nichts bis jetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Werdet nicht OffTopic - ihr erspart mir ne Menge Arbeit mit kommentarlosem löschen..........


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Die habe ich Dir gerade restlos erspart Tom.

@ All

In der Winterzeit haben wir die durch die Nutzer gewünschten Regeln ganz schön schleifen lassen. 
Mit steigender Frequentierung des Fangthreads werden wir diese natürlich wieder im bekannten Maße umsetzen.

Also nochmal vom Anfang zitiert,



> Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r.
> Wird auch nicht mehr verschoben, sondern kommentarlos gelöscht, genau wie darauf mit Sicherheit folgende Fragen, warum jetzt das eine oder andere Posting gelöscht wurde.
> 
> Das gleiche passiert mit OffTopic - Postings. Wenn jemand Fragen zu genaueren Fangumständen, Köder, Gewässer oder Technik hat, kann das per PN/Mail oder in einem etxra dafür aufgemachten Thread geschehen - aber nicht hier im Fangmeldungsthread..
> ...




@ No Saint

Du muss den Fang nochmal verlinken, direkt von SF geht das nicht.


----------



## NoSaint (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ah ok, dann nochmal 

Also hier bei bis dato einziger Fisch von 09


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri vorallem an Veit & Co zu den wie eigentlich imme rgeilen Fischen


----------



## G-hunter (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

fettes petri veit


----------



## Master Hecht (4. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So hier mal nen kleiner Barsch von vor ein paar Tagen (Sry fürs Foto der war irgendwie stachelig)
http://img219.*ih.us/img219/7024/01042009.th.jpg

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Master Hecht (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nichts mehr los hier, dann will ich mal
hier ein Barsch von mir hatte ungefähr 26cm mein Kumpel hat noch nen fetten 35er gefangen der wird das bild bestimmt noch reinreichen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Grundangler85 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen. Ich glaube mit 26 cm haste dich ein bisschen verschätzt |supergri


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs#6

Ich war gestern am Rhein bis 0Uhr ansitzen, konnte ein Aal und nen kleinen Wels fangen,alles auf Wurm.......und morgen hol ich mir die _Großgroßgroß_ Mutter:q


----------



## G-hunter (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zanderkalle


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Zanderkalle


----------



## Master Hecht (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Grundangler 
vermessen hab ich mich nich der sieht echt klein aus...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Stachelritter86 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich muss MasterHecht zustimmen, die 26cm kommen schon hin. Habs erst auch nicht geglaubt, weil der Barsch wirklich klein aussieht. Aber ich habs mal mit Hand-Fischlängenverhältnis ausgemessen und das kommt wirklich hin. 

beste Grüße, 

Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und wieder ONTopic bitte, danke...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Waller-Baby.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, entlich wieder Hechtangeln!

Gestern hatte ich unerwartet abends zwischen 2 Terminen eine Stunde Zeit, und zum Glück die Jerkrute für heute Abend schon ins Auto gepackt! Also raus an den See!

Bereits nach wenigen Würfen konnte ich einen 73er Hecht überzeugen, nachdem an der Stelle eine Angler mit Blinker mit grade erzählt hatte die Stelle ist schon abgefischt, hier geht nix... :q

Kurz drauf noch ein Kleiner (~50cm), und dann der GAU - Backlash mit Abriss meines Lieblingsjerks (PT Flash 4" in Silber)! |uhoh:

OK, ich habe im Auto das selbe Modell noch in 5" #6

Direkt noch ein kleiner Hecht, das fängt ja gut an!

Und dann das unfassbare: Backlash, Abriss! :c

Ich hätte kotzen können! Ich hatte vorher noch nie einen abgerissenen Jerk im Wurf, und heute 2? Echt übel, ich habe dann erst mal die Schnur 50m oder so abgerollt und neu aufgespult, danach konnte ich dann wieder problemlos werfen. Keine Ahnung was da loswar, hatte extra in den letzten Wochen ab und an mit der Baitcaster-Rolle gefischt um wurfmässig nicht aus der Übung zu kommen, hat ja auch die erste Zeit gut funktioniert, aber 2 Abrisse ärgern mich natürlich schon.

Als ich gehe kommen 2 Kumpel von mir, von denen einer mit Gufi fischt. Auf dem Nachhauseweg erreicht er mich per Handy, und siehe da: Er hat meinen 5"er rausgezogen, hingen ja noch ein paar Meter Schnur dran... #6

Danke René, dann ist wenigstens nur ein Köder weg. Musste also gleich mal bei Jerkbait.com nachordern... :q

Fazit: 3 Hechte in einer Stunde, und ich hatte noch viel zu tun mit Backlashs, aufspulen etc => da geht heute noch was!


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Fängen..3 Hechte in einer Stunde kling ja vielversprechend 
Ich denke mal ich werde mich heute und morgen auch wieder auf Hecht versuchen.

@Stefan
Was ist denn nu wieder ein "Backlash" ? -.-'


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja, 3 Stück war gut, vor allem weil einige andere Leute mit Spinner und Blinker und auch ein Köderfischangler zumindest solange ich da war wohl nichts hatten...

OT On: Backlash:

Wenn man mit der Multirolle unsauber wirft beschleunigt der Köder am Anfang zu stark, die Spule überdreht, weil der Köder die freiwerdende Schnur nicht schnell genug abnimmt und es kommt zu bösen Verwicklungen, bei denen ein Jerk wegen seinem Gewicht dann auch eine 20lbs PowerPro einfach mal im Wurf sprengt... |bigeyes

Typischer Anwenderfehler... #q

Die Verwicklungen sind vom feinsten, das kann man eigentlich als Stationärrollenuser sich kaum vorstellen... :q

OT Off...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!

Stefan, was waren das für Jerkbaits ?

Vorab Danke!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Piketime Flash 4" / 5" in Silber (Farbcode 32)


----------



## GuidoOo (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Verwicklungen sind vom feinsten, das kann man eigentlich als Stationärrollenuser sich kaum vorstellen... :q




Ohja, wie du da Recht hast!
Trotzdem Petri zu den ersten 3 Pike-Jünglingen


----------



## Hendrik1978 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Anbei der Fang von einem Kollegen von mir, der große Barsch hatte 37cm...
An einem Einlauf in den NOK gefangen!
Gruß
Hendrik1978


----------



## danisus (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So nun mal wieder was von mir!

2 Refo eine 53cm eine 43cm. Die 43ziger wurde anscheinen von einem etwas größerem Hecht angeraubt.
Sorry für die Fotos war aber alleine und ohne Handy unterwegs.
Deswegen die Fotosvon daheim.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=103145&d=1240049103
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=103144&d=1240049044


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri schöne forellen ... aber ich glaub eher nicht das das ne hechtatacke war !


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur eine von den Dicken Forellen fangen die mein Verein vorm Winter besetzt hat.

Ich montiere also den Erfolgsköder von letzter Woche (Weiß - Silberner Relax - Twister) am obligatorischen Stahlvorfach und beginne meine Spinntour um den See. 
Zur Forelle kams allerdings nicht mehr.
Schon beim dritten Wurf "hängt" der Twister irgendwo fest.

"Maan das gibts doch nicht! An der Stelle wars doch immer viel Tiefer, was liegt denn da schon wiedre im Wasser" denke ich und rucke fest an der Rute um den vermeidlichen Ast oder Stein wieder los zu werden. Aber von Wegen..der Hänger marschiert nämlich komischerweise zur Seite weg ;+.

Obacht also und nochmal kräftig angeschlagen...bingo da hängt was :m.

Allerdings dämpft sich meine Begeisterung gleich, denn der Drill kommt mir unangenehm bekannt vor. Stetige, geradlinige Fluchten direkt am Grund entlang und immer Richtung Astwerk in Inselnähe...."Ach verdammt ich hab nen Karpfen gehakt" schießt es mir durch den Kopf.

"Na was solls dann kannst du wenigstens die neue VHF gleich mal angemessen auf Belastbarkeit testen"..also Bremse zu und gib Ihm.

Oha was ist denn nu los? Ziemlich lebendiger Karpfen den ich da dran hab...Kopfstöße, Seitenfluchten DAS ist jetzt was neues...(zu dem Zeitpunkt hab ich immernoch nicht geahnt WAS da wirklich dran hängt).
Stück für Stück prügel ich den Fisch kompromislos Richtung Ufer. "Noch ein paar Meter dann sollte er.....ACH DU SCH....."
Mein Gesicht hätte ich gerne mal gesehen als der Fisch endlich in Sicht kam...DAS war kein Karpfen sondern monstermäßiger Hecht. Das Maul weit aufgerissen und die Kiemen gespreizt kommt er langsam auf mich zu..der Twister flattert beängstigend unsicher vorne im Maul herum. Reflexartig mach ich die Bremse lockerer und genau rechtzeitig denn der Fisch macht schlagartig Kehrt und flüchtet noch einmal ins Tiefe...der Drill zeigt aber Wirkung denn direkt im Anschluss kann ich ihn in den Kescher bugsieren (selbigen habe ich dabei gefetzt denn der Stiel ist beim Rausheben durchgebogen #q)

Das Maßband zeigte 1.07m und die Waage genau 9Kg..somit habe ich die magische Metermarke endlich geknackt. 
Was für ein Fang :k

Ich muss meinen Dank an Robert (MAD) aussprechen der mir mit der 5-30ger VHF wirklich eine klasse Rute gebaut hat. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das in dem feinen Rütchen so viele Resserven Schlummern.
Mein Dank geht auch an die 0.10er Fireline die das ganze recht gut überstanden hat.


----------



## schrauber78 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Esox und willkommen bei den Ü 100tern.

P.S.: Fisch mit dem Kescher rausheben???


----------



## Gert-Show (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri, Harald!


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Petri zum Esox und willkommen bei den Ü 100tern.
> 
> P.S.: Fisch mit dem Kescher rausheben???



Das Ufer war an der Stelle nicht auf meiner Seite und ich war wohl auch etwas durcheinander 



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, Harald!



Danke! Also die nächsten Schneidertage sind damit echt bedeutungslos


----------



## schrauber78 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Naja, noch 12 Tage und der Rest von heute... Dann darf ich auch wieder.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Harald, schöner Hecht!

Jo, die 30er VHF hat genug Reserven, da geht einiges...


----------



## Bluefire (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Wallerschreck:

Dickes Petri, geiler Fisch.


Von so einem Hecht träum ich schon seit Ewigkeiten.

Immer "nur" Bachforellen...


----------



## Onkel Tom (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, besonders an Wallerschreck!

Kumpel Esoxfreund und ich waren in den letzten Tagen und Wochen auch sehr erfolgreich. Neben sehr vielen Hechten bis zu 98 cm (Esoxfreund) sind uns auch sehr schöne Barsche ans Band gegangen! Hier mal zwei schöne Exemplare.

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/149/marcos39erbarschi.jpg

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/8032/38erbarschii.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber petri zu den Dickbarschen

wie groß?

LG Svenno


----------



## Onkel Tom (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der oben hatte 39 cm, der unten 38 cm und beider wachsen weiter!


----------



## safe667 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Soo die Hecht-Saison hatte gestern für mich begonnnen, es ging auf den Diemelsee, keine riesen, aber spass hats trotzdem gemacht..
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/1953/hecht1600ab.jpg
50 cm auf DAM Karpfen (geschleppt)
http://img2.*ih.us/img2/3272/hecht2600ab.jpg
60 cm, auf LUCKY CRAFT MOONSAULT (geworfen)
..beide wieder in der freiheit...

alllen anderen ne fängige saison...

grüsse safe


----------



## Peter K. (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Abend,

da der Zander ja momentan zu ist, hat es mich wie jedes Jahr an meine Rapfen/Aland Spots gezogen.

Bei schönem Sonnenwetter, konnte ich 3 Alande verhaften, mit 60cm war der Grösste schon einer der Besseren.


----------



## Tisie (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Peter: Ein 60er Aland ist ja mal richtig fett - ein absoluter Traumfisch #6 ... worauf hast Du den gefangen? Ich habe bisher immer nur mit der Fliege auf Aland gefischt, da waren die größten so Mitte 40. Wahrscheinlich muß ich einfach größere Köder verwenden?! 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## G-hunter (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger
tja ich würde gern auch auf hecht gehen aber der hat leider noch bei mir schonzeit :-!
denn noch viel erfolg
mfg sven ^^


----------



## avoelkl (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tja, leider ist bei uns auch noch bis Ende April der Raubfisch zu. Aber wenn das Wetter weiter so warm bleibt, dann geht dieses Jahr der Hecht vom Winter direkt in die Sommerpause :q:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein Super-Aland!

Petri!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!! Die stelle kenn ich doch|bigeyes:q


----------



## Peter K. (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke, ja der Spot ist relativ bekannt

Der Fisch kam auf 17g Mepps, also relativ gross.


----------



## tufkak (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri heil herr krasucki, ein wahrlich toller fisch.

wieviele reste von damenhygiene-artikeln musstest du vom drilling pulen?


----------



## Peter K. (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Damenhygieneartikel?

Ich habe an der Oberfläche gefischt, ergo auch kein Zeug dran gehabt.

Hast du da andere Erfahrungen gemacht:-D?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Kein OffTopic, bitte, das könnt ihr gerne in einem Extrathread besprechen..


----------



## kleener (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zusammen,

hab heut mein ersten Hecht dieses Jahr gefangen er war ca. 50cm groß

grüße |wavey:


----------



## Allwettergänger (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hey Boardis..  war heute mal wieder mit Bordi Martinez am DHK von 14 -21uhr .. konnten einen schönen Rapfen überlisten von 66cm und 2,5 kilo ..bilder folgen ...  Gruß & Petri


----------



## Slider86 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri allen fängern |wavey:

noch 5tage und 37min!!!!!!! :vik:


----------



## Martinez (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Ist das fair  *#c  * ?*

Heute mir Boardi Allwettergänger (Andre) an DHK gewesen.
Eigtl. waren wir auf Barsch aus... 
Wir haben es mit diversen kleinen Kunstködern versucht,
leider ist nichts gelaufen. Dann haben wir an einer anderen Stelle öfters einen
großen Fisch rauben sehen, da wir auf Rapfen spekuliert haben, haben wir unsere
Popper auf die Peitsche eingehängt.

Ja dann hab ich DÜMMERchen meinen Popper um nen 2m Zaun geworfen und der musste
dort auch natürlich hängen bleiben.

Ich bin über den 2m zaun geklettert und habe meinen Köder enthakt, den popper ins 
wasser geworfen und der andre war so NETT(!) und hat ihn eingekurbelt.
Dabei sagte er noch ganz trocken: "Und jez kommt ein Biss" - 
naja, bevor ich meinen Fuss zum klettern aufsetzen wollte, habe ich es nur im Wasser platschen
hören und zuschaun müssen wir der liebe Andre einen dicken Rapfen hakt!!!!!!
(nur mal so am Rande: Mit meiner Angel!!!!!!!)

Dann schrie er nur ganz laut:  KESCHER!! 

Nachdem ich ein neuen Weltrekord im Zaunklettern aufgestellt habe, bin
ich den hang runter gelelaufen und hab mich erstmal langgelegt!
Dabei ist folgendes rumgekommen:

http://img259.*ih.us/img259/8868/foto02.th.jpg

#c - komische Kräuter!!!

Ja und da jede Geschichte ein Happy End braucht konnten wir bzw. Andre
einen schönen Rapfen von 66 cm und 2,5 KG landen.#6

Da ich solche STRAPAZEN durch machen musste durfte ich mich mit dem Fisch auch
knipsen lassen.


http://img408.*ih.us/img408/2482/foto01f.th.jpg


Im Laufe des  Tages hatte ich 5 und Andre 2 Fehlbisse... (alles Rapfen die auf unsere
Popper scharf waren)

Bisszeit: 16:55

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/1594/cimg1341.th.jpg
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/9987/foto0074001.th.jpg

Was ich fast vergessen habe:
Auf der anderen Seite des Kanals meinte einer auf dem Fahrrad kurz anhalten zu müssen,
rief dann ganz laut und entsetzt: Wie lange wollt ihr den Fisch noch am Land halten? 
Die haben Schonzeit, ich rufe den Fischaufseher,Ist das ein Zander? 
- Nein, es ist ein RAPFEN! Riefen wir zurück, daraufhin kamm ein dann ein "das werden
wir ja sehen" und er macht sich vom Acker - 
naja wie wir fanden:
!ganz SCHWACH! - hätte wenigstens Fragen können...

Gruß #h



Martinez

Ps: Da wir einige fehlbisse hatten, wären wir euch für einige Tipps sehr dankbar, wie wir den Rapfen besser haken können...


----------



## crazyracer22 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri schöner Fisch. Kann am 1. Mai nur bis Mittag aber wird wohl reichen oder nicht? Bis die Tage


----------



## boardsuche (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Martinez

Coole Story und ganz dickes Petri zum Rapfen.


----------



## Koalano1 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch von mir nen digges petri!!!!
Ich werd gleich auch mal los und versuchen einen auf die Schuppen zu legen...
Wie groß war denn dein Popper???
Danke!


----------



## Debilofant (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Aushilfsweise dann heute mal von mir noch einmal für alle zur Erinnerung der Hinweis auf die grundsätzlichen Spielregeln in diesem Fang-Thread, der letzte Hinweis ist ja schon wieder eine Seite her...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein OffTopic, bitte, das könnt ihr gerne in einem Extrathread besprechen..



Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PS:
Mit besser werdendem Wetter gibts auch immer wieder schöne Fische auf der Startseite zu sehen...


----------



## Tisie (29. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,

ist zwar kein "echter" Raubfisch, aber da er auf einen Raubfischköder gebissen hat (Rapala Original Floating 5cm "Muddler"), stelle ich ihn mal ein:

Döbel, 56cm und sehr fett, geschätzt sicher im Bereich um 3kg (nicht gewogen, da C&R). Die Verletzungen stammen vermutlich von Kormoranen, die dieses Jahr mächtig in unseren Brandenburger Bächen aufgeräumt haben 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## discobarsch (29. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum döbel, tolles bild!

hatte heute auch mal glück und hab in einer stunde zwei 30er barsche ans band gekriegt!
1. illex squirrel 67 DD
2. wedgetail in pink(panter)

gruss


----------



## Veit (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der vergangenen Tage! #6
Vorallem der fette Döbel gefällt. Freu mich schon die Jungs nun auch wieder an der heimischen Saale jagen zu können.
Ab morgen werd ich dann auch wieder hier mitmischen. :q


----------



## eddyguru (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Tisie,Fetter Fisch#6

Für Kumpel Chris und mich,ging es gestern schon los zum anjerken Richtung Eifel.
6 Fische kamen bei raus,leider alle zwischen 50-60cm.Chris verlor 2 gute Fische im Drill und als ich meinen 5" Buffi über nen versunkenen Baum führte,schoß ne nette Mutti leider vorbei und hatte danach auch keine Lust mehr.
Trotzdem war es nen geiler Tag,da alle Attacken auf Sicht kamen.
















gruß

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## BigGamer (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na dann Petri und bis Samstag#6


----------



## G-hunter (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dickes petri an alle fänger 
tja ich wünsche alles petri bei den morgen die hechtschonzeit zu ende ist 
ich würde auch gern los aber geht leider net


|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

MoinMoin Ihr Raubfischer!

Ich wünsche allen die morgen wieder los legen dürfen viel Petri Heil und dicke Fische!

Da wir ab morgen bestimmt wieder mehr Postings hier haben werden möchte ich nochmals
an das Offtopic Verbot hier erinnern und Euch wie die letzten Jahre bitten bei brennenden Fragen die PN Funktion zu nutzen bzw einen extra Thread zu eröffnen.

Also denn viel Spaß und holt ordentlich was raus :q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich wünsche auch allen ein gelungen Saisonstart. Ich geh am Samstag los und werde dann hier mein ersten 2009 melden


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo, bin gerade vom Hechtangeln wieder da konnte einen Hecht von 61 cm landen zwar kein Riese aber ein guter Start in die Saison 2009!


----------



## senner (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

raubfisch saison mit nem 40 er zander und einem 20cm "hecht" eingeläutet. nun ja, das wird hoffenltich noch besser :q


----------



## Naglfar (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch ich hab die Saison einläuten lassen. Bei uns ist der Hecht bereits ab dem 16. April frei. Und dieser Tag war äußerst interessant. In ca. 2,5h 11 Hechte gedrillt....das war es aber auch schon. Alle zwischen 35 und 50cm, bis auf 3, 55, 58 und 60cm.
Die Tage darauf ließ es dann arg nach mit den Bissen. Habe es natürlich noch paarmal versucht, da ja auch mal die Eltern der Hechtchen hunger haben sollten. Bis auf paar kleine hat leider nix gebissen.  
Hat sich wohl bei den Hechten rumgesprochen, dass  man sie wieder beangeln darf. 

Heute Abend zieh ich wieder los, diesmal auf den Waller. Dem kann ja die Schonzeit egal sein.


----------



## miosga (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich bin heute morgen auch los gewesen. Nachdem ich den halben See umrundet hatte, bin ich zum Schluss noch einmal zur ersten Stelle gegangen und habe sofort meinen ersten Hecht dieses Jahres gefangen.  Er biss auf einem 14 cm Wobbler und das gleich mit meiner neuen angelcombo. 59 cm - habe ihn aber nicht gewogen.


----------



## Peter K. (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin,

habe heute die Ruhr in Hattingen unsicher gemacht. 

Wetter war sehr gut und auch die Bedingungen stimmten.

Insgesamt hatte ich "nur" einen Biss auf Salmo Slider in 12cm.

Nach einem schönen Drill kam ein 106er Hecht zum Vorschein.

Ein super Auftakt in die Hechtsaison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Peter


----------



## FeederBenni (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das nenne ich allerdings einen guten Auftakt.

Ganz dickes Petri!!!

Bei mir dauerts noch 15 Tage bis die Schonzeit rum ist 

Aber am Sonntag gehts mal wieder auf Waller vom Boot aus


----------



## Stachelritter86 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Peter: Schicke Mama hast du da erwischt. Petri. Ein Saisonauftakt mit Metermaß! Bei mir dauerts noch bis 15. Mai, bis ich mal wieder Zeit hab. Die Arbeit macht sich nicht von allein, leider....

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Finke20 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:vik:

Hechtsaison 2009 an der Peene, wurde heute mit einem 50 cm Hecht eröffnet. Kein Riese aber nicht Schneider. 
Ein Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben.


Gruß Finke20 #h


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mich hat der Saisonstart mit Pech verfolgt, einen kleinen Hecht und einen ca 80er Hecht vor dem Kescher verloren , ich bin einfach nur noch depressiv

LG Svenno


----------



## Wizard2 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri allen fängern, besonders peter zum meterhecht. mein saison start verlief ?erfolgreich? aber etwas kurz. 2 untermaßige von 40- 45 auf popper un einen 60 cm auf jerk, den ich leider entnehmen mußte da beide drillinge in den kiemenbögen hingen. so war der saisonsart nach etwa 30 minuten vorbei.


----------



## spinnanggler95 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo, ich war auch heute morgen los...
Ein biss ein 55er hecht
der kleine ging natürlich wieder zurück!!!



mfg felix


----------



## celebration (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, ich war heute natürlich auch los auf Hecht, der erste stieg schon relativ früh ein, war mit 78cm sehr ordentlich und blieb leider auch der letzte, denn ein weiterer 50-60er ist im Drill ausgeschlizt.

http://img300.*ih.us/img300/451/hecht1mai3.jpg


----------



## Waechter91 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich war auch los mit drei freunden.
wir konnten insgesammt 7 hechte (oder hechtchen landen!)
5 untermaßige, der kleinste war gerade so groß wie der wobbler
der größte war auch nur 54cm.
#d
aber besser als schneider!
den ersten hecht konnte ich schon nach 4 würfen verhaften auf einen salmo slider.


----------



## loki73 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri heil an alle erfolgreichen angler.

ich selbst hab einen kleinen schniepel von 45 cm erwischt, bis auf einen profiblinker mit gelber folie.

der biss kam beim absinken. einige kontakte hab ich fachmennisch versemmelt.

ansonsten ein schöner tag auf dem wasser.


----------



## bennson (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war heute auch los . nach meiner langen durstrecke im winter habe ich nun meinen ersten gufi hecht gefangen . hatte ca 70 cm .. ist mir aber aus aus den händen direkt ins wasser gefallen .. son ein pech aber auch


----------



## GuidoOo (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na dann werde ich auch mal =)

Erstmal Petri zum 106cm Mutter 

Waren heute auch los...insgesamt haben wir 16 Hechte gefangen...

LAsse (Sonni) hatte 4 und ich 12 =) (Gebashed xD)
Lediglich die Größe|supergri
Der 2. größte Pike biss gleich als Erstes!
http://img15.*ih.us/img15/305/p1030152c.jpg

1ter Wurf mit Spinner...2 Kurpbelumdrehungen...und bäm =)
75cm! (meine Haare xD)
http://img60.*ih.us/img60/2294/p1030156.jpg



Hier einer der kleinen Vielfraße
http://img7.*ih.us/img7/1185/p1030159e.jpg


Darauf dann wieder ein 78er auf Jerkbait:
http://img516.*ih.us/img516/6797/p1030161.jpg
noch einer der Schniebler:
http://img15.*ih.us/img15/931/p1030163w.jpg

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/3206/p1030164.jpg


Danach kam der größte Hecht von uns an Bord.
Hatte 87cm...
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/5386/p1030169z.jpg


Schniebel-Hecht:
http://img24.*ih.us/img24/8192/p1030170b.jpg


zu guten Schluss noch einer auf Abu Tormentor:
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/7186/p1030174.jpg



Naja, vllt noch so als Info:
Soviel ich weiß, war der größte Fisch nen 102cm Hecht
und nen freunde von mir haben 2x98cm und 1mal 92cm Hechte Gefangen!

Mal sehen was der morgige Tag noch so an Fisch bringt!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Leck die Katz, dickes Petri an das Fishing-Team-Preetz!
Allen andern natürlich auch ein Petri!


----------



## Veit (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zunächst mal an alle Erfolgreichen! #6

Bei uns verlief der Start in die Spinnangelsaison zumindest in Sachen Hecht extrem enttäuschend. Schlechter hätte es fast nicht mehr kommen zu können, was die Esoxe angeht. Zum Glück haben ein paar andere Fische den Tag dann noch halbwegs gerettet, wobei ich dennoch unzufrieden bin.
Um 0 Uhr starteten Fehlbiss, Brassenkaiser, Steve und ich pünktlich in die Saison an der Saale.




Und um 0:58 Uhr konnte ich dann auch bereits den ersten Hecht von ca. 70 cm auf Zip Bait Riggle Deep-Wobbler vorweisen.




Hätte mir jemand gesagt, dass dies gleichzeitig auch der letzte seiner Art sein sollte, hätte ich ihn wohl für verrückt erklärt, aber es war leider so. 
Zwar bekam ich im Laufe des Tages noch 2 Saalehechte auf Gummi bzw. Wobbler ans Band, die vom Gefühl her beide gute bzw. sehr gute Grösse hatten, konnte aber beide nicht landen. Einer schlitze aus, der andere ist mir aus Eigenverschulden sogar abgerissen, weil ich bei einer letzten unerwartet extremen Flucht, die Bremse nicht weit genug geöffnet hatte. 
Ansonsten war selbst an zwei Seen, wo man normalerweise fast eine Hechtgarantie hat, bis auf jeweils eine Fehlattacke auf Swimbaits nicht zu holen.
Meine Kollegen hatten überhaupt keine Hechtkontakte, Fehlbiss konnte allerdings einen schönen 77er Zander auf 14 cm-Kopyto überlisten, welcher natürlich wieder schwimmen durften.




Nachdem Fehlbiss und Steve am Vormittag von uns gewichen waren, da es so schlecht lief, versuchten es Brassenkaiser und ich an einem weiteren See. Da dort aber absolut nichts ging, entschlossen wir uns, absolute Konzentration auf die Saale zu lenken, da es dort ja immernoch am besten gebissen hatte. Mit den Hechten hatte ich dort zwar wie gesagt mehr Pech als Glück, aber dafür entschädigten uns Rapfen und Döbel, die immerhin ein wenig bissig waren. Brassenkaiser, der zuvor den ganzen Tag über erfolglos geblieben waren, konnte am Abend doch noch einen versöhnlichen Tagesabschluss mit 2 ca. 80 cm langen Silberbarren auf Ugly Duckling- und Rapala-Wobbler erzielen. Waren übrigens seine ersten Rapfen überhaupt. Starker Einstand, würde ich mal sagen. :m
















Ich hatte auch noch einen 70er Zander, den ich aber gleich im Wasser abgehakt und ohne Foto zurückgesetzt habe.


----------



## GreenMonsta (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Zum 1.5.09 sage ich nur... GEILER TAG!

2 Aale,der kleine 50cm. Der grosse 84cm und 1,2kg
2 Hechte der kleine 67cm und 1,7kg,Der Grosse 78cm und 3,2kg


lg,Ben












http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=104292&d=1241211105


----------



## Blinker Mann (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe heute die Ruhr in Hattingen unsicher gemacht.
> 
> ...


Jo,#6


----------



## ExoriLukas (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mein erster und zugleich größter Barsch 2009 
War heute zum wiederholten Male am Baggersee , da zur Mittagszeit viiiiiel zu viel los war 
Konnte den Burschen um 9.30Uhr an der Oberfläche überlisten.
Gebissen auf Wobbler , der eigentlich für Hechte bestimmt war.


----------



## laxvän (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri allen Erfolgreichen|wavey:,
ich hatte heute morgen leider nur ein Stündchen zeit und bin natürlich Schneider geblieben.#c
Besonderer Gruß geht an das Fishing Team Preetz. Ihr habt mich ja mal richtig motiviert bei euch mal ne Gastkarte zu holen. 
Stand am Donnerstag noch am Übergang vom Kirch- zum Lanker See und dachte, dass es geil wäre hier mal auf Raubfisch zu angeln. Werde das demnächst bestimmt in Angriff nehmen.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg#h


----------



## grazy04 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

für mich gings heute auch mit nem Barsch los:

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/6094/dscf0497d.jpg


http://img183.*ih.us/img183/5690/dscf0500.jpg

Nachdem ich 2 Stunden erfolglos meine Miniwobbler gebadet habe bin ich auf nen 4cm kleinen Blinker in Bronze umgestiegen. Der brachte 7 kleine Barsch von 12-16cm. Das war auch nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte, also alles eingepackt, Grundrute mit 4 Rotwürmern bestückt und keine 10min später lag ein Barsch mit 40cm und 1,2Kg vor mir |supergri

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Hecht, Döbel, Rapfen und Barschfänger


----------



## Slider86 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger :m

heute durfte ich auch seid langem die spinne schwingen und gleich dazu meine neue combo einweihn :vik:

2x barsche a 28 und 34cm + plus ein selbstverschuldeter auschlitzer weil ich fast ins wasser gefallen bin :q

1x hecht mit 67cm und ein etwas kleiner so 55cm der meinen köder kurz vorm keschern nicht mehr haben wollte... 

und das in 1stunde im vereinsgewässer, kurz vor dem heidepark besuch! #c wollte eigl nur combo und laufverhalten der neuen köder testen...

alles biss auf den 3,5" live magic shade von lake fork tackle in green pumpkin (farbe passte zu dem sehr klaren wasser) mein tip für dieses jahr! der lauf ist einfach nur SAHNE, dachte schon selber ab und zu das ich nachläufer habe aber dan wars doch nur das gummi #6 montiert an einem 7gr tungsten krautschutzhaken

gucken was morgen bei 6-8stunden drine ist 

mfg daniel


----------



## Mr.ABCD (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

welche farbe haben den eure salmo slider?


----------



## yassin (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich konnte Gestern morgen auch ein paar minni Hechte verhaften alle 35 bis 52 cm, wenigstens etwas  alle auf kopytos. wobbler und spinner wurden ignoriert


----------



## Student (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> 2 Aale,der kleine 50cm. Der grosse 84cm und 1,2kg



Petri zum dicken Aal und co.! Aber der kleine sieht auf dem Bild eher aus wie <40 cm |rolleyes


----------



## Mr.ABCD (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

achja
noch was vergessen
PETRI an alle fänger!!!
MfG Mr.ABCD


----------



## schadstoff (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

....7 mann 10 Stunden, Wobbler in allem erdenklich farben grössen Formen Marken, GUFI Battalion von a-z von 5-30....
div. Spinner, Blinker, Twister, Popper usw....




Ergebniss: Ein Verdammter kleiner Nachwuchsschniepel von 30cm, noch ein paar Bisse sowie jede menge Müll aussm Wasser ^^ 

Noch schlechter kanns nicht werden ...... waren aber auch das erste mal an dem Gewässer und vorerst auch das letzte mal...

Allen Glücklicheren Fängern ein dickes Petri

Gruss


----------



## GreenMonsta (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Student schrieb:


> Petri zum dicken Aal und co.! Aber der kleine sieht auf dem Bild eher aus wie <40 cm |rolleyes



Der ist glatte 50cm,der sieht neben dem dicken Kollegen echt wie ein Baby aus. geb ich zu


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mir wollten die Hechte gestern nicht beistehen. 
Dafür wurden es 2 Forellen (45cm)


----------



## Waechter91 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Mr.ABCD
meine lieblingsslider hat roach( plötze ) design
zusätzlich verwende ich aber noch haken an einer stahlvorfach verlängerung. weil die werkshaken mir viel zu dick sind und nicht richtig greifen!
gruß waechter


----------



## Canna (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sehr schöne fische zum 1 mai ^^ Petri heil


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallöchen,
war gestern auch mal unterwegs um die Raubfischsaison einzuleuten.
Nach einigen kleineren Hechten, dachte ich "das ist Sie" als bei der ersten Flucht eines Fisches nur so die Schnur von der Rolle fetzte... 
Aber bereits nach einigen Meter schoss der Fisch über eine Untiefe, wobei er mit seinem breiten Rücken zu gut einem Drittel aus dem Wasser schaute. Was ich gehakt hatte war keine Hechtmammi, sondern ein Wels.
Nach ca. 10 minütigen, knallhartem Drill an der Hechtrute konnte ich den Fisch dann abhaken.
Schätze ihn so auf ca. 140 cm+/- und um die 40 Pfd.

Grüße, Petri allen Fängern 

JK


----------



## maesox (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber JK !!! Das nenn ich einen Auftakt nach Maß!!#6
Auch allen Anderen ein Petri!!!!!


Bei mir gabs gestern beim Jerken sieben Hechte (bis 60cm),einen Zander (gute 70cm) und eine 60er Regenbogenforelle.

(Bilder werden nachgereicht)

Köder waren Piketime Buffalo´s u Sickly´s in der 15cm Variante.


----------



## SirCorbi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern morgen nen 50er Hecht auf nen Frenzy mit ultrascharfen gamakatsu Drillingen. Hing gut ist mir aber leider beim saubermachen aus den Händen gerutscht. #h


----------



## surfer93 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern leider nur einen kleinen Barsch.. NOch kein Hecht, aber das wird sich bald ändern


----------



## Pike95 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern pünktlich am 1. Mai gleich richtig zugeschlagen mein Vater hat einen 95er Hecht gefangen und ich konnte 5min später sogar einen 97er erwischen. Das ist mein neuer PB.
Hoffentlich gehts weiter so gefangen, haben wir sie ganz schlicht auf einen goldenen Spinner. Wobbler wollten sie nicht.
Gruß Henning


----------



## Student (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Pike95 schrieb:


> ich konnte 5min später sogar einen 97er erwischen. Das ist mein neuer PB.



Petri Heil allen Fängern!

@Pike95: Dann kannst du deinen Nick jetzt ja in Pike97 ändern, solange die neue Bestmarke nicht bald geknackt wird #6 - Hast du Bilder der Hechte? Das tröstet mich, da ich dieses WE am Schreibtisch gefangen bin...

Mfg,

Student


----------



## senner (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

geiles bild jkc! petri!

gestern abend gabs nur noch ein barsch-moppelchen. mal gucken was sonntag abend geht!


----------



## Pike95 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja kann ich machen mal ne Frage wie stehlt man denn Bilder rein?


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri ihr Maistürmer!

Besonders zu den 90+ Hechten
und
Jkx zum Wels 
Aber für die Slammer dürfte das kein Prob. gewesen sein Isse doch?


War heute auch mit Sven los...gleich zu beginn erstmal nen paar Rotaugen mit der Fliege 
Danach 1er Hecht, welcher echt übel aussah!
Nächster Wurf wieder HEcht...ausgeschlitzt...

Danach hatte Sven noch nen guten 70er auf Spöket 

Bilder kommen nachher, weils wohl nochmal losgeht^^


----------



## Knödel (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

nice one @ jkc!


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke Jungs! Und ja, die Slammer hat den locker weggefrühstückt...

Petri, Grüße JK


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab am ersten mai 2 hechte (56cm und 62cm) also nich gerade traumfische xD allerdings hab ich die fische an der selben stelle im abstand von 5min gefangen


----------



## The_Pitbull (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi leute hab heute 3Zander gefangen ein 20cm ein 40cm und ein 70cm geschätzte 4-5kg mein PB.Dazu gabs noch 4Barsche von 25cm bis 35cm.Ein Run ging noch ins leere ging ab wie lokomotive denke mal das ich zu früh angehauen hab.Ein Angel Nachbar hatte noch nen Hecht von 70cm und nen fetten Raubaal.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Alle Fänger: Petri, schöne Fische. Ich muss noch ein wenig warten, bis endlich der Uni-Kram erledigt ist. Die Vorfreude steigert sich aber schon ins Unermessliche. 

@ The_Pitbull: Sag mal wohnst Du am Wasser? Schicker Zander und noch schickerer Tisch inkl. Kaffeeservice;-)

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## mokki (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi leute hab heute 3Zander gefangen ein 20cm ein 40cm und ein 70cm geschätzte 4-5kg ...



5 kg ? Schlecht geschätzt, aber gut gelebt am Wasser 
Dennoch schöner Saisonauftakt.

Petri...


----------



## The_Pitbull (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi sry wenns nicht stimmt was kann der den haben?Gruß Pitti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi sry wenns nicht stimmt was kann der den haben?Gruß Pitti



Würde malso 3kg schätzen...

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Veit (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders zum schönen Welslein! #6

Ich war heute mittag mal mit Boardi Barsch41, der in der Region zu Besuch war, an der Saale in Halle, ausser 3 Döbeln und einen Barsch auf Wobbler konnte ich aber nix rauslocken. Barsch41 hatte einen Döbel und einen Hecht durch Abbiss verloren (das fehlende Stahlvorfach hat sich gerächt). Ich denke, dass schlechte Beissen war auf das warme, sonnige Wetter zurückzuführen.
Abends hab ich nochmals im Stadtgebiet mein Glück versucht und diesmal hatte ich auch ein bisschen mehr Erfolg. Am ersten Platz, den ich ansteuerte, war Boardikumpel Brassenkaiser schon vor Ort. Ich hatte dann nach einiger Zeit auf Gummi (Attractor) einen heftigen Biss und nach dem Anhieb surrte auch gleich meine hart eingestellte Bremse mächtig los. Leider war der Spuck nach einigen Sekunden vorbei, weil mein Gegner ausschlitze. Da der Gufi nur leicht zerkratzt war und keine Schlitze oder Löcher hatte, war es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ein guter Wels. Naja, Pech gehabt , aber war sicher nicht die letzte derartige Chance in diesem Jahr. :g  In der Folge konnte ich dann noch einen mittleren Döbel auf Salmo-Wobbler überlisten. Da wir sonst nix weiter überlisten konnten, fuhr ich im Alleingang noch ein paar andere Spots an und fing dann tatsächlich, nachdem es dunkel geworden war, noch 2 schöne Hechte von jeweils etwa 70 cm Länge.   Der zweite Hecht war offenbar der gleiche, den ich gestern schon gefangen hatte. Ist auch die gleiche Stelle gewesen. Man beachte den kleinen Schlitz in der Rückenflosse. Da sieht man mal wieder, dass C&R was bringt.  Mal sehen, wann er das nächste Mal beisst. 
Einer biss auf tieflaufenden Zip Bait Riggle-Wobbler, der andere auf Kopyto. Ausserdem nochmal ein Aussteiger und eine gehakte Grossbrasse.


----------



## Waechter91 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war gestern abend noch mal los
und konnte einen putzigen 53ger(Hecht) zu einem kurzen landgang bitten, der kleine busche hatte den salmo slider voll inhaliert
ps. mir ist aufgefallen, dass die fische immer genau dann beißen wenn ich abgelenkt bin!
hatte mich gerade umgedreht weil die pferde mich anfallen wollten die dort umherliefen.:q

gruß waechter


----------



## Pike95 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute mal auf dem Schweriner See hat zwar nicht richtig gebissen aber ein 73er und ein 91er haben dann doch auf einen Rapala Wobbler gebissen.


----------



## Harbour (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!
Uns bescherte der 1. Mai auch einen schönen Hecht. 
Mit 63cm und schöner Musterung wohl ein guter erster Hecht meines Kollegen #6


----------



## maesox (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Zuerst mal ein riesen Petri an alle Fänger!!#6

Bei mir gabs zum Saisonauftakt außer zwei kaputten Ruten und nem kaputten Knie, mehrere Hechte bis eta 60cm,eine umhersträunenden Regenbogenforelle auf Piketime Perch,einen Zandrino auf Kopyto 15cm:

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/6800/grozanderfertigmatti.jpg



http://img213.*ih.us/img213/2686/forellematti.jpg


----------



## senner (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



maesox schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs zum Saisonauftakt außer zwei kaputten Ruten und nem kaputten Knie



erzähl mehr |rolleyes


----------



## maesox (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

....lieber nicht!! Bin schon genug am Boden...#t#t


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Jungs! 
Oh man Ihr macht einem die letzten vier Wochen Schonzeit ganz schön schwer...


----------



## GuidoOo (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dann wollen wirs dir doch nochmal schwerer machen :vik:

Hier der versprochene Hecht von gestern auf Spöket in RedHead
und noch nen Hecht auf Illex Squirrel:

Ich hatte die Ehre Sven Hecht zu halten =):
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/4425/p1030177c.jpg
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3260/p1030104cpn.jpg


----------



## Master Hecht (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri 
Ich war heute jetzt schon drei Mal nach der Schonzeit los aber konnte noch keinen einzigen Hecht fangen...#q#q#q

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## celebration (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war gerade nochmal los, inerhalb einer Stunde hatten wir 3 Bisse. Ich zwei auf Flachläufe, beide ausgeschlitzt #q


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So heute auch mal nen Hecht mit kanppen 65 cm nicht schlecht für den Anfang













LG Svenno


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöner fisch !!! ... 
für den anfang ?, wenns dein erster war nochmal ein ganz besonders großes petri ...( und sonst natürlich auch ! )


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, meine Hechtsaison wurde auch eingeweiht ! Und das gleich mit einen richtigen Kracher.
120 cm, 31 Pfd. !!!!
Gefangen ganz herkömmlich auf Köderfisch.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

und noch ein Bild


----------



## pokerface (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute beim Karpfenangeln auf Made gebissen.
Kein Scherz.

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/2406/sn852447f.jpg


Habe aber keinen Karpfen gefangen sondern nur den Kollegen.Er schwimmt aber wieder da noch Schonzeit ist.
War ca. 75cm groß.

mfg


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein kräftiges Petri an alle Raubfischteams und Einzelkämpfer die schon Erfolgreich waren!

Nun, da fast jeder wieder den Räubern nachstellen darf, möchte ich auch ein wenig von den vergangenen Wochen berichten. In Brandenburg ist die Schonzeit für Hechte ja bereits seit dem 1 April vorbei und Kumpel Marco (Esoxfreund) und ich haben bereits kräftig zugeschlagen. Wir möchten euch natürlich auch ein paar ausgewählte Bilder von tollen Räubern zeigen.

Am 1.April, dem Tag nach Schonzeitende, konnte sich Marco einen lang ersehnten Traum erfüllen. Er angelt bereits viele Jahre und nun konnte auch er einen kapitalen Hecht überlisten.

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/3175/hechtpbmarcoi.jpg

Auch schöne Barsche konnten wir in den letzten Wochen überlisten. Marco fing einen 39er und ich legte einen 38er nach. Die Bilder gab es ja hier schon.

Vor zwei Tagen konnte ich auch hier noch ein wenig drauf packen und den hier überlisten.

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/8996/neuerpbbarsch.jpg

Hechte gab es bei mir schon reichlich dieses Jahr. Heute war ich wieder mit dem Boot unterwegs und konnte mit Hecht Nummer 78 in diesem Jahr den bisherigen Saisonhöhepunkt markieren.

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/7005/93eresox.jpg

Geht das Jahr so weiter, wie es bisher gelaufen ist, so wird es wohl das bisher Beste.

Hier mal noch eine kleine Auswahl von Bildern:

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/8679/32erbarschii.jpg http://img5.*ih.us/img5/7172/67erausderbadegrubei.jpg

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/8233/dickeresoxzumschlussii.jpg http://img5.*ih.us/img5/2870/hechtaufillexsquadshad6.jpg

So, das war es erst mal! Ich wünsche euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg und schöne Fische.


----------



## Slider86 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war auch heute los... lief nicht besonders gut.

1hecht 3barsche und schöne nachläufer die aber mal wieder meine köder nur intresant fanden 

der kleine hecht ging auch nur mit wathose zu fangen, intresant die bissspuren an ihm! evtl ein gröserer hecht, den man mal die tage überlisten darf.

barsche waren nicht hochlade würdig |rolleyes

mfg daniel


----------



## Esoxfreund (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Wochen, dir auch Thomas zu deinem 93er von Heute...
bald hat er dann ja den meter :m
hoffentlich geht das Jahr so weiter wie bisher #6

Esoxfreund


----------



## Veit (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich habe heute nachmittag einen Tour an einige Saalewehre ausserhalb von Halle gemacht und dabei eine gigantische Sternstunde beim Döbelangeln erlebt.  Ohne die Fische gezählt zu haben, denke ich, dass die Gesamtfangzahl bei nahe 50 Stück (!!!) lag. Hätte ich alle Ausschlitzer und Fehlbisse gekriegt, wären wohl locker 100 drin gewesen. Keiner der Fische war kleiner als 40 cm, die größten lagen um die 55 cm.
Das besondere: Während ich an 3 von 4 beangelten Wehren nur relativ schlecht gefangen habe (jeweils zwischen 1 und 3 Stück), ging unterhalb einer der Staustufen, dermaßen die Post ab, wie ich es bislang noch nie erlebt hatte. Über eine halbe Stunde lang, hatte ich dort ungelogen zumindest auf bestimmte Köder bei wirklich jedem Wurf einen Biss. Erst als Bewölkung aufzog, liess das Beissen deutlich nach. Die Dickköpfe hatten sich heute voll und ganz auf Weissfischdekore eingeschossen. Die sonst oft erfolgreicheren Schockfarben funktionierten vergleichsweise schlecht. Erfolgreichste Wobbler waren Zip Bait-Crank und 6er Ugly Duckling, doch auch auf Illex, Bassday und Salmo gab es zahlreiche Bisse. Ausser einem Rotauge und einer Zährte, die beide regulär gebissen haben, waren keine Beifänge zu verzeichnen. Hechte wollte leider nicht, obwohl ich auch versucht habe, sie zu fangen. Angesichts des Döbel-Feuerwerks war das aber zu verschmerzen.
Allzu viele Bilder hab ich zwar nicht gemacht, da ich die Fische meist gleich im Wasser abgehakt habe, aber ein paar sind es doch geworden.












Einen erwähnenswerten Beifang gab es dann doch noch. :q Eine schöne Telerute von stolzen 3,30 m hatte sich meinen Kopyto geschnappt.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Immer wieder lese ich voller Staunen Deine Berichte... :vik:


Petri zu den Fängen! 

Gruß
Manu


----------



## Veit (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich habe heute vormittag eine kurze Spinntour an der Saale im Halleschen Stadtgebiet durchgeführt und konnte dabei einen grossen Fang machen. :vik:
Bei dem starken Wind war die Köderkontrolle sehr schwierig, so dass ich den Biss, welcher nach rund 10 Minuten auf meinen Attractor-Gufi erfolgte, kaum spüren konnte. Ich beantwortete den leichten Zupfer dennoch mit einem Anhieb und stieß auf lebhaften Widerstand am anderen Ende. Es war relativ schnell klar, dass ein Hecht zugeschnappt hatte und dieser angesichts der heftigen Fluchten nicht klein sein konnte. Nach 3 Minuten zeigte sich der Esox erstmals an der Oberfläche und ich staunte nicht schlecht, denn mit dieser Fischgrösse hatte ich nicht wirklich gerechnet. Insgeheim stellte ich mir schon die Meterfrage, aber noch war der Brocken nicht gelandet. Nach weiteren zwei Minuten wurde es spannend, denn ich hatte den Fisch nun ins flache Uferwasser befördert. Die ersten beiden Handlandeversuche schlugen fehl, beim dritten Mal klappte es dann aber endlich. Nun kam der spannende Moment. Ich legte das Massband an und mein Freude über den Entenschnabel wurde noch grösser als ich *1,04 m* ablesen konnte. Nach zweieinhalb Jahren endlich wieder ein Meterhecht und noch dazu neuer PB. :q
Nach dem Erinnerungsfoto durfte der Hecht natürlich wieder zurück in sein Element. 




Ein bisschen hab ich dann noch weiter geangelt und auch 2 mittlere Döbel auf Wobbler gefangen. Danach hats mir gereicht und ich bin sehr happy nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|bigeyes Wow, Petri an die Raubfischfänger, besonders an die Meterhechtfänger!

Ich konnte wegen dem lädierten Knie kaum dem Raubfischangeln fröhnen. Beim kurzen Spinnfischen ging nur ein 54er Hecht, 32er Barsch und ein 45er Döbel auf Salmo Perch.


----------



## Tim1983 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri zu den dicken Dingern :vik:.
Mein Kumpel und ich waren gestern auch mal los und konnten jeder einen Hecht verhaften. Mein Kumpels war 62 cm und meiner nur 60. Da wird man ja ganz neidisch wenn man hier die großen Brocken so sieht. Na dann Jungs, Petri Heil für die zukünftige Saison. #h


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit, und willkommen im Club der Ü100er. Bei mir hat es 20 Jahre gedauert bis ich meinen ersten Ü100er hatte und jetzt hab ich binnen 9 Monaten schon drei von der Sorte. 
Wir haben aber auch noch mind. einen ü130er bei uns im See, (neulich, während der Schonzeit gesehen) der ist jetzt das nächste Ziel.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...Petri den Fängern...
@veit: schöner Fisch, Ausdauer wird meistens belohnt... 
...bei mir wollten die hechte nicht beissen...


----------



## Caddisfly01 (4. Mai 2009)

*Raubfisch-Fänge 2009*

Am 22.03.2009 konnte ich diesen schönen Hecht beim Dropshot-Fischen fangen Köder war ein schwarzer ca 12 Gummiwurm , nach der Landung und Foto wurde er schonend wieder zurückgesetzt da noch Schonzeit war :vik:


----------



## Steve Deluxe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi 

hab am samstag diesen, und etwa 20 andere minni barsche in einem see gefangen. köder war ein etwa 4 cm langer gummijöder auf drop shot montage.


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> So, meine Hechtsaison wurde auch eingeweiht ! Und das gleich mit einen richtigen Kracher.
> 120 cm, 31 Pfd. !!!!
> Gefangen ganz herkömmlich auf Köderfisch.




diesen ausnahmefang will ich dann doch nicht unkommentiert lassen, auch wenn das AB vor fangmeldungen übersprudelt.

neidfreies allerdickstes petri!

und dem zweiten meter-fänger natürlich auch.


----------



## aircut (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab am samstag diesen, und etwa 20 andere minni barsche in einem see gefangen. köder war ein etwa 4 cm langer gummijöder auf drop shot montage.




Petri Heil! |schild-g


----------



## Carsten1977 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Slider86 schrieb:


> intresant die bissspuren an ihm! evtl ein gröserer hecht,...


 
Wahrscheinlich stammen die Bissspuren noch vom Liebesspiel während der Laichzeit...:g

Carsten


----------



## grazy04 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier ne Meldung aus Erfurt 

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/8223/04052009013.jpg

Den Bericht gibbet hier


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@welsfaenger: Geiles Teil dickes Petri.

@Veit: Ohne Worte, so wie man dich kennt. Einmal mit dir angeln zu gehen ...


----------



## Veit (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> @Veit: Ohne Worte, so wie man dich kennt. Einmal mit dir angeln zu gehen ...



Am Samstag hatte ein Boardi, der quasi am anderen Ende Deutschlands wohnt, die Gelegenheit dazu. Wir haben nur wenig gefangen und ich denke er hat gesehen, dass ich auch bloss mit Wasser koche.  Sicher waren wir mangels Zeit und Tageskartenbesorgung nicht an ausserwöhnlichen Hot Spots und hatten ungünstiges Wetter (mittags, heiss, sonnig), aber es war ein schöner Beispieltag fürs harte Tagesgeschäft am vermeintlichen Super-Gewässer Saale.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Veit schrieb:


> Am Samstag hatte ein Boardi, der quasi am anderen Ende Deutschlands wohnt, die Gelegenheit dazu. Wir haben nur wenig gefangen und ich denke er hat gesehen, dass ich auch bloss mit Wasser koche.  Sicher waren wir mangels Zeit und Tageskartenbesorgung nicht an ausserwöhnlichen Hot Spots und hatten ungünstiges Wetter (mittags, heiss, sonnig), aber es war ein schöner Beispieltag fürs harte Tagesgeschäft am vermeintlichen Super-Gewässer Saale.



Och Mensch, nur weil ich mehr gefangen hab, hat mir der Veit hier Postverbot erteilt... Dabei bin ich durch die halbe Republik gegurgt...

Nein Schmarrn, iSpässle! Ich war leider (noch) nicht mitm Veit unterwegs, aber irgendwann komm ich auf dem Weg nach Berlin schon noch vorbei...

Petri an alle Fänger, da habt ihr wirklich wunderschöne Fische erwischt...

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Veit schrieb:


> Am Samstag hatte ein Boardi, der quasi am anderen Ende Deutschlands wohnt, die Gelegenheit dazu. Wir haben nur wenig gefangen und ich denke er hat gesehen, dass ich auch bloss mit Wasser koche.  Sicher waren wir mangels Zeit und Tageskartenbesorgung nicht an ausserwöhnlichen Hot Spots und hatten ungünstiges Wetter (mittags, heiss, sonnig), aber es war ein schöner Beispieltag fürs harte Tagesgeschäft am vermeintlichen Super-Gewässer Saale.



Besser manchmal weniger fangen, als oft nichts 

Ich werds am Wochenende nochmal versuchen.
Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

=)
Hier nochmal die  Bilder zu den Hechten...
Das erste von Sven (auch im Board) von 94cm auf Hiro Wobbler in traumhafter Kulisse, er schwärmt immer noch:
http://img503.*ih.us/img503/8448/sl272945.jpg
Und als zweites hab ich noch Martin...Unseren "Nachwuchsangler"!Er ist immer so energisch dabei, endlich mal einen größeren Hecht an die Leine zu bekommen...
und JA, endlich hats geklappt:
Sein erster Hecht ü1m mit 104cm...
Verständlich, dass er ihn dann mit nach Hause nimmt, um ihn sich nochmals in guter Erinnerung zu lassen
Er hat mir aber versprochen in Zukunft auch dir Großen wieder schwimmen zu lassen, nä Martin? |wavey:http://img2.*ih.us/img2/2865/dsc0063rxq.jpg
Achja, und so eben erreicht mich die Meldung, dass unser Teammitglied Thöne einen 111cm Hecht gefangen hat...mal schaun was drann ist =)
Scheint ganz gut zu gehen bei uns gerade!
Haunse!


----------



## smith1337 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so dann werde ich auch mal meinen start in die hechtsaison posten:
seit wochen fieber ich schon dem 1.mai entgegen, nicht nur weil (bei uns) die schonzeit zu ende geht, sondern weil mein bester kumpel tobi, christian (sillomat) und ich anläßig dieses ereingnisses eine 2 tägigen boddentour geplant hatten. ziel unserer reise war das wasser von der wittower fähre bis zum jasmunder bodden...
wind, starke wassertrübung und extremes niedrigwasser machten das angeln eher schwierig nach ca 5 stunden angelei mit mäßigem erfolg (ein paar wenige hornhechte), knallte es nach einem köderwechsel auf meinen sqirrel 76 (gold)... nach kurzem und teils heftigem drill konnte ich meinen ersten hecht dieses jahr landen. was ein brocken dachten wir. leider war das vermessen des fisches ein echtes problem...keiner hatte ein maßband oder eine waage dabei, nur auf dem kescherstab war eine bemaßung bis 90cm vorhanden. diese reichte jedoch (lange) nicht aus und gemeinsam beliefen sich unsere "schätzungen" auf 1,10-1,15m und ü 20pf... weitere strapatzen wollten wir dem fisch ersparen da eine sinnvolle verwertung bzw ein abschlagen nur des vermessens wegen von mir ausgeschlossen wurde. an dem tag und dem folgendem konnten wir noch 4 weitere hechte bis ca. 70cm, einige barsche, flundern und hornis landen... alles in allem ein gelungener start und ein paar sehr schöne stunden am wasser!!

p.s.: danke an sillomat und bitte keine mutmaßungen ala "...nie sind das 20pf...nie hat der 1,10m...usw"


----------



## Maurice86 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute nach der Arbeit hatte ich ein wenig Langeweile, also schnell die Spinnrute eingepackt und ab zum Vereinssee.
Nach ca. 5std. Fischen dann die erste Fehlatakkt....direkt noch mal hingeworfen und in ca. 60m entfernung wieder ein Biss anschlag und promt kam der Hecht mit ganzer Länge aus dem Wasser geschossen, schüttelte sich und weg war er :?  ( Köder war nen Spöket 18g Barsch design.

Nächste Stelle 2ter Wurf Biss, anschlag und er hing  :!: 
Nach kurzem Drill landete der erste Hecht 2009 mit 71cm im Kescher   ( auch wieder auf den Spöket)









Gruß
Maurice


----------



## senner (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wow, petri an die erfolgreichen! sind ja ein paar schöne hechte dabei :k


----------



## celebration (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bei mir ging vorhin auf Flachläufer gar nichts. Zum Ende hin, als ich mit Gummi geangelt habe kam ein schönder Biss, Anschlag, hängt nicht #d. Beim direkt darauf folgenden Wurf wieder ein Biss, diesmal hing er. Leider nur ein kleiner (nicht gemessen)
http://img18.*ih.us/img18/60/hecht4mai4.jpg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab nen Kumpel zum ersten mal mit zum Raubfischangeln mitgeholt und er konnte auf Anhieb einen 55er Esox aus dem Rursee gufieren #h


----------



## NoSaint (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mann mann mann, was da so alles rausgezogen wird, nicht schlecht#r. Da werd ich ganz neidisch am Bodensee gestalltet sich das Raubfischangeln da viel schwieiger, in den 11 Jhren wo ich hier angeln hab ich (am Obersee) noch nicht einen Hecht gefangen *heul*


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jungs Ihr legt ja richtig vor! Gut so und PetriHeil allen Fängern!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@guidoOo: sehr geiles Bild mit dem Sonnenuntergang, sehr schöner Hecht!


----------



## Zocker (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So konnte auch meinen 1. Hecht 2009 erwischen. War ca. 55 cm lang und hat auf einen kleinen Spinner gebissen! Ist leider beim Keschern abgefallen. Der Drilling war zu knapp gehackt. 

Desweiteren konnte ich noch 2 schöne Barsche landen wovon der eine 45 cm und 900 g hatte und der andere auch etwa in der Dimension lag!

Petri allen anderen Fängern!


----------



## Veit (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mir ist heute vormittag auf Gummiköder ein Hecht ca. 60 - 70 cm ausgeschlitzt und einen ca. 60er Zander konnte ich landen (und natürlich auch wieder zurücksetzen).


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch Veit!


----------



## Koalano1 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!
Super Fische!!


----------



## Bluefire (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri Veit, genialer Fisch! #6


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

mensch was is denn hier los ?? ... allen fängern ein fettes petri !!! 
besonders an guido und seine crew ... das geht aber anscheinend echt ab bei euch !!! 3 Hechte um 1 Meter in so kurzer Zeiot sind echt nicht schlecht !!!


----------



## x-plosive-fisher (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



x-plosive-fisher schrieb:


>




Sags du dazu auch noch was oder wars das?|kopfkrat:q

Aber Petri!|wavey:


----------



## Pike95 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich und mein Vater waren auch mal wieder angeln an "unserem" Topgewässer nach 10min ging sofort ein ca 65cm langer Hecht auf meinen Wobbler und in den nächsten 3 Stunden fing ich und mein Vater noch insgesamt 5 Hechte alle so um die 65cm der größte hatte 81cm. Alle Hechte wurde wieder schonend in ihr Element gelassen.


----------



## JonasH (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Veit ey was du da rausholst ist ja echt unglaublich. Sau geil!
Auch an alle anderen ein dickes petri.
KOnnte leider nur einen Untermaßigen Hecht auf ne gelbe Sandra keschern. War aber auch erst ein mal los. Werde mich aber gleich ins Auto setzen und es nochmal versuchen.
Evt BEricht dann heute abend.


----------



## celebration (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war gerade für ca. ne halbe Stunde ein paar Büsche mit Wobbler abangeln. Heraus kam ein kleiner Uferhecht von ca. 50cm, ich hab ihn noch im Wasser abgehakt, daher auch kein Foto |engel:


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So das waren jetzt 9! OT Beiträge in nicht mal drei Stunden. 
Lange schauen wir uns das nicht mehr an, dann gibt es halt wegen 
Nichteinhaltung der, von den Usern gewünschten, Regeln Verwarnungen.

Ganz besonders dann wenn hier nochmal jemand meint die User gegen Beifänge auf zu hetzen!


----------



## x-plosive-fisher (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sorry ich hatte gerade keine zeit noch was zum dazuschreiben...
Der Hecht war 63 cm lang. Gefangen hab ich ihn auf einen Spinner!
Wollte eigentlich auf Forelle und Saibling angeln, aber so ein Hecht ist ja auch nicht 
zu verachten ( :


----------



## Katerle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute im Boddensee (Birkenwerder angeln).

Konnten 3 schöne Hechte entnehmen(52cm,59cm und 66cm).

Nen kleinen 38er haben wir wieder schwimmen lassen und nem Kumpel ist nochn guter kurz vorm Kescher durch Materialschwäche entkommen.


Für den ersten Besuch an dem Gewässer sehr zufrieden stellend!

War auch mein bisher größter Hecht (bin da net so verwöhnt^^).








Morgen wollen wir an den Schermützelsee bei Buckow(vllt kennt den wer und hat paar Tipps?).


mfg Katerle


----------



## serge7 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger. Die Räuber scheinen bissig zu Beginn der Saison. In Ostfriesland sind die Fische durch die große Wärme im April bereits einige Wochen weiter als im letzten Jahr, das Laichgeschäft absolut beendet, so daß man mit gutem Gewissen auf Raubfisch angeln kann.

Nach einigen kleineren Zandern bis 53 kamen heute mal neben wieder einigen kleinen auch zwei vorzeigbare Fische: Zander 73 und Hecht 71. Über den schönen Zander freue ich mich ganz besonders...


----------



## discobarsch (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

super fische!
dickes petri!


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

auch von mir ein richtig großes Petri an...
ja wohl alle!

Ja, bei uns liefs richtig gut bis jetzt =)
Warte nurnoch auf die Bilder vom 104cm Hecht von Lasse^^

Und ich kann im Moment nicht los...warum hat mein auch keine Frühjahrsferien iom Mai?
naja Himmelfahrt usw kommt ja alles und Wochenenden gibbet ja auchnoch!

Also weiter ans Wasser mit euch, ich verschwinde wieder in meinen Hausaufgaben  :-!


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle!

@ Guidoo wir haben Maiferien sind aber erst ab dem 18.5


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da mein Angelkumpel Brassenkaiser ein bisschen schreibfaul ist und nicht so genau wusste, wie man die Fotos hier einstellt, präsentiere ich mal den grossen Fang, den er heute nachmittag an der Saale machen konnte. #6
Schon an der ersten Stelle, wo er sein Glück probiert hat, bekam er einen kräftigen Biss auf Attractor-Gummifisch und darauf folgte ein spannender Drill, der nach schwieriger Landungsaktion per Fischgrip mit neuem Hecht-PB endete. 94 cm maß der stramme Esox und durfte später auch wieder zurück in sein Revier.
An dieser Stelle nochmals ein ganz dickes Petri und Glückwunsch von mir zu dem schönen Fisch! #6
Und hier, die Bilder, die mir Brassenkaiser übermittelt hat:








Das mit dem Selbstauslöser üben wir nochmal. 

Hier noch ein gut 60er, den ich heute vormittag auf mb-fishing-Naturwobbler überlisten konnte.


----------



## Zocker (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nette Fische, dickes Petri. Ich hoffe ich kann morgen auch paar neue Fotos präsentieren!


----------



## Molke-Drink (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

WoW hier gehts aber ab,viele Große und schöne Fische dabei.Petri!:m:m


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Huhu =)
Petri an Brassenkaiser zur Hechtdame und auch dir Veit 

Heute gings für Sven und michauch nach langer Sturmpause auf den See um schulischen Stress abzubauen.
Erst hatte ich ne Fehlattacke auf Jackson Real Jerk...
Dann lange nichts...
In einer Kurve meinte ich dann: Jetzt kommt nen Traumwurf...
Und wie sollte es anders sein? Auf 40m Klatschte der Blinker genau vor dem Seerosenfeld und den links danebenbefindlichen Baum auf...2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen später Biss:
Nen kleiner Halbstarker, der sich echt gut verkaufte und einen Gleichgesinnten als "Beschützer" im Dril neben sich schwimmen hatte.

Na, wer findet ihn? 
http://img131.*ih.us/img131/6920/p1030194.jpg


50m weiter hatte Sven dann auch seinen Entschneiderungshecht mit 70cm:http://img503.*ih.us/img503/6900/p1030202.jpg

Danach wollte ich umbedingt auf meine Fliegenrute, an der meine Stradic "klebte" mal nen dicken Aland fangen...Auch dies klappte:
http://img117.*ih.us/img117/4269/p1030206.jpg
 Auch Sven durfte mal son geilen Drill haben und fing auch noch nen Aland:
http://img2.*ih.us/img2/1994/p1030211k.jpg
Danach hatte ich nen richtig geilen Fehlbiss auf Blinker...-.-


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!


----------



## gallus (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



smith1337 schrieb:


> so dann werde ich auch mal meinen start in die hechtsaison posten:
> seit wochen fieber ich schon dem 1.mai entgegen, nicht nur weil (bei uns) die schonzeit zu ende geht, sondern weil mein bester kumpel tobi, christian (sillomat) und ich anläßig dieses ereingnisses eine 2 tägigen boddentour geplant hatten. ziel unserer reise war das wasser von der wittower fähre bis zum jasmunder bodden...
> wind, starke wassertrübung und extremes niedrigwasser machten das angeln eher schwierig nach ca 5 stunden angelei mit mäßigem erfolg (ein paar wenige hornhechte), knallte es nach einem köderwechsel auf meinen sqirrel 76 (gold)... nach kurzem und teils heftigem drill konnte ich meinen ersten hecht dieses jahr landen. was ein brocken dachten wir. leider war
> das vermessen des fisches ein echtes problem...keiner hatte ein maßband oder eine waage dabei, nur auf dem kescherstab war eine bemaßung bis 90cm vorhanden. diese reichte jedoch (lange) nicht aus und gemeinsam beliefen sich unsere "schätzungen" auf 1,10-1,15m und ü 20pf... weitere strapatzen wollten wir dem fisch ersparen da eine sinnvolle verwertung bzw ein abschlagen nur des vermessens wegen von mir ausgeschlossen wurde. an dem tag und dem folgendem konnten wir noch 4 weitere hechte bis ca. 70cm, einige barsche, flundern und hornis landen... alles in allem ein gelungener start und ein paar sehr schöne stunden am wasser!!
> ...



He Smither´s,
dckes Ding!!!!:vik:

Wer soll den denn anzweifeln?
Nochmal ein fettes -Petri- für die die dicke Dame!

Übrigens,hab dich zur Mefo mitgenommen,
führst du mich jetzt zum metrigen Hecht?#h


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri ans Preetz-Team wiedermal! Echt geil, was ihr da immer rauszaubert.

Bei mir gabs an der Saale heute 4 Döbel 40 - 50 cm, einen halbstarken Barsch und 2 Hechtschniepel. Etwas "besseres" ist mir dummerweise nach wenigen Sekunden Drill abgerissen, weil mein völlig verknicktes Stahlvorfach leider den Geist aufgegeben hat. Geiz ist eben nicht immer geil. Wobei eigentlich eher Faulheit, der Grund für den nicht stattgefunden Vorfachwechsel war. #q


----------



## alex82 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier zwei schöne Hechte aus den letzten Tagen,
der sommerliche hatte 94 cm und der vom Winde verwehte hatte 95 cm.


----------



## Easy_1978 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri, schöne fische und schöne pics


----------



## Hendrik1978 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab heute einen 47'er Barsch mit Spinner 
verhaften:
http://img11.*ih.us/img11/4808/barsch2.th.jpg           http://img18.*ih.us/img18/6390/barsch1.th.jpg


----------



## MegaForce (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,

Ich und mein Freund waren in den letzten Tagen auch wieder 
erfolgreich!
Wir konnten 2 Zander und einen Hecht überlisten.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=105004&stc=1&d=1241806395

Unser erster Fisch des Tages war dieser Zander mit 56cm der sich ein Jan Gutjahr Gummifisch schnappte.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=105005&stc=1&d=1241806985

Der zweite Fisch des Tages war ein 63cm großer Hecht der den Water-Monitor 85 nicht wiederstehen konnte!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=105006&stc=1&d=1241807213

Der letzte  Fisch des Tages war wieder ein Zander mit 74cm der sich ein flach laufenden Wobbler schnappte!


----------



## Veit (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Super-Raubfischfängen!

Die bezahnten Raubfische wollen nicht so recht im Moment, dafür haben mich am vergangenen Abend andere höchsterstaunliche Fänge erfreut. |supergri 
Gemeinsam mit Angelfreund Brassenkaiser war ich eine neuen Spot an der Saale testen und während gerade ein Gewitter in der Luft lag, was uns glücklicherweise nicht erfasste, gab es Biss auf Biss. Die Ausbeute war im Verhältniss zur Zahl der Fischkontakte enttäuschend, aber irgendwie dann doch wieder erfreulich. Kurzum konnte ich 3 schöne Barben von ca. 60 - 65 cm und einen mittelgroßen Döbel auf Zip Bait-Crankwobbler bzw. Ugly Duckling-Flachläufer landen. Mindestens 10 weitere Fische sind mir noch ausgeschlitzt, dies waren höchstwahrscheinlich fast alles Barben, denn das Drillverhalten der Döbel liess sich sehr gut von dem der Barben unterscheiden. Hinzukamen noch etliche Fehlbisse. Offenbar ist es sehr schwierig den Haken im wulstigen Maul der Bartelträgerinnen zu platzieren. Problem war, dass es wirklich nur auf diese beiden Köder gebissen hat. Brassenkaiser tat mir wirklich leid, denn er konnte nur einen Döbel landen, obwohl er alle möglichen Wobbler probiert hat. Auch die Anzahl der sonstigen Bisse und Kontakte, die er noch hatte war vergleichsweise gering. Kurioserweise hat es bei ihm nicht mal auf einen etwas tieferlaufenden Ugly in selber Farbe und Größe, wie ich ihn verwendet hatte, gebissen. An Köderführung oder Montage lag es auf jeden Fall nicht, denn diese waren identisch. Der ganze Barbenrausch spielte sich innerhalb einer guten Stunde ab. Ich hätte vorher nie für möglich gehalten, dass der Bestand dieser Fischart in der Saale so stark ist. Offenbar muss man einfach nur die entsprechenden Standplätze finden, dann ist ein gezieltes Beangeln mit der Spinnrute möglich.
Wir waren danach noch an einer anderen Stelle, wo allerdings jeder nur einen Fehlbiss verzeichnen konnte.


----------



## Patrick_87 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sauber! petri


----------



## sillomat (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



smith1337 schrieb:


> so dann werde ich auch mal meinen start in die hechtsaison posten:
> seit wochen fieber ich schon dem 1.mai entgegen, nicht nur weil (bei uns) die schonzeit zu ende geht, sondern weil mein bester kumpel tobi, christian (sillomat) und ich anläßig dieses ereingnisses eine 2 tägigen boddentour geplant hatten. ziel unserer reise war das wasser von der wittower fähre bis zum jasmunder bodden...
> wind, starke wassertrübung und extremes niedrigwasser machten das angeln eher schwierig nach ca 5 stunden angelei mit mäßigem erfolg (ein paar wenige hornhechte), knallte es nach einem köderwechsel auf meinen sqirrel 76 (gold)... nach kurzem und teils heftigem drill konnte ich meinen ersten hecht dieses jahr landen. was ein brocken dachten wir. leider war das vermessen des fisches ein echtes problem...keiner hatte ein maßband oder eine waage dabei, nur auf dem kescherstab war eine bemaßung bis 90cm vorhanden. diese reichte jedoch (lange) nicht aus und gemeinsam beliefen sich unsere "schätzungen" auf 1,10-1,15m und ü 20pf... weitere strapatzen wollten wir dem fisch ersparen da eine sinnvolle verwertung bzw ein abschlagen nur des vermessens wegen von mir ausgeschlossen wurde. an dem tag und dem folgendem konnten wir noch 4 weitere hechte bis ca. 70cm, einige barsche, flundern und hornis landen... alles in allem ein gelungener start und ein paar sehr schöne stunden am wasser!!
> 
> p.s.: danke an sillomat und bitte keine mutmaßungen ala "...nie sind das 20pf...nie hat der 1,10m...usw"


 

Wieso Mutmaßungen, beim dem Brocken. War auf jedenfall ne geile Tour. Die Herrentagwoche werd ich den Fisch knacken...


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi, komme gerade vom Wasser.

Der Bursche hier, hat die 360er Slammer wieder etwas bemühen dürfen, musste sich ihr aber dann doch beugen. Diesmal habe ich sogar gemessen: 145cm


Petri, Grüße JK


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

_Dickes Petri Heil!!#6_


----------



## crazyracer22 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wow sauberer Fang!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geile Waller und Veit fängt glaub ich jeden Fisch mit der Spinne.


----------



## Veit (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an jkc zum tollen Wels! #6

Ich hab heute nachmittag auch nochmal einen kleinen Saaletrip gemacht und wollte mal schaun, ob sich noch ein paar schöne Barben an meine Köder trauen. Obwohl die räuberischen Friedfische nicht so gut gebissen haben wie gestern, gelang es mir heute doch wieder 2 Exemplare zum kurzen Landgang zu überreden. Eine ging auf mb-fishing-Naturwobbler, die andere auf flachlaufenden Ugly. Als Beifang gab es noch einen schönen 50er Döbel auf Illex Squirell, den ich aber nicht fotografiert habe. Desweiteren ca. 5 Aussteiger. 








Heute morgen konnte ich an der Saale in Halle 6 ordentliche Döbel überlisten, von denen einer sogar auf jenen Köder ging, mit dem ich bislang in zwei Jahren Besitzzeit nie was gefangen hatte.


----------



## Martinez (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Veit,
dickes Kompliment, was du in der Woche alles so fängst.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...phatter Wels...
...dickes Petri dazu...


----------



## schrauber78 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fämger, besonders an JKC zu dem tollen Wels


----------



## Steve Deluxe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab gestern nen 25er barsch auf nen 4cm schaufelschwanz-gufi an der drop shot montage gefangen, zwar nicht der größte aber immerhin.
hab leider kein bild


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi ich war gestern auch wieder efolgreich nen kleinen Zander von 40cm mußte ich abschlagen hatte tief geschluckt und war am Bluten dan noch nen Hecht von 65cm.Und ich hab noch nen riesen Zander verloren hatte ca 10sec Kontakt der hat ganz schön rum Gewirbelt hatte bestimmt 70Plus.Naja nächstes mal  kann ja zufrieden sein .Gruß Pitti


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

;+#6 Was geht hier denn ab 

Ist klar Jungs 

Naja dann wohl erstmal Petri an den Fetten Waller!
Und Veit zu den wieder mal beachtlichen Strecken!
Und auchnoch Pitbull, der nächste hängt richtig 

Ich hoffe, dass ich heute abend auch nochmal ne Tour machen darf...
Wenn ja, gibbet vllt den ein oder anderen Hecht oder Aland =)
We`ll see!


----------



## King Wetzel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War gestern das erste mal an der bevertalsperre und konnte 2 untermaßige bachforellen landen


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wie vorhin geschrieben, habe ich tatsächliich noch ein paar stunden angeln können...!

Mein Freund Stefan hatte mich auf eine Spinntour eingeladen...könnte dieses Angebot natürlich nicht verneinen!

Also los aufs Boot und ne Runde geschleppt.
Als erstes fing ich einen Hechtschniebler auf Abu Tormentor:
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/9933/img1083.jpg
Eine Bucht weiter fing Stefan dann seinen Entschneiderungsfisch auf (MEINEN ) Buster Jerk:
http://img222.*ih.us/img222/803/img1086d.jpg
Ich mag das Bild =)
http://img8.*ih.us/img8/4858/img1087j.jpg

Danach fischten wir noch auf Aland! Ich diesmal mit ner richtigen Fliegencombo^^
Und auch dies klappte:
http://img294.*ih.us/img294/825/p1030220l.jpg
Darauf musste Stefan antworten:
http://img294.*ih.us/img294/447/p1030222.jpg
Und ganz zum Schluss, zu unserer Überraschung...Mein erster Barsch 2009 mit 30cm garnicht schlecht!
http://img136.*ih.us/img136/367/p1030234.jpg
Ân Fehbissen und Aussteigern gabs auch noch welche:
Ich hatte einen Fehlbiss auf Sicht auf Jerkbait...war wohl so fasziniert, dass ich den Anschlag verpennt hab und noch einen Aussteiger auf 30m mit der Fliegenrute...
Stefan hatte noch einen Hechtaussteiger kurz vorm Boot auf Blinker...

Kurz: Ein Genialer Abend!

TL Guido#h


----------



## MegaForce (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Guido schöne Fische!#6


----------



## G-hunter (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich habe es auch noch mal geschaft war super wetter und dachte mir mal ich gehe mal noch so für 3 stunden schleppen 2 1/2 stunden ging nicht auf der rück tur habe ich denn noch einen schönen 70er fangen können 
c bild ist leier dnicht so toll da ich keine digicam habe:c  )
war aber doch ein schöner drill mit dem kleinen mfg sven


----------



## senner (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu euren fängen! bei mir gabs auch endlich mal nen schönen fisch, der es würdig ist, hier gezeigt zu werden  42cm barsch, nicht gewogen. wächst weiter :m


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sehr schöner Nachtbarsch, Petri @ Senner und natürlich auch an die anderen erfolgreichen Raubfischangler!


Meine Saaletour außerhalb von Halle war heute nachmittag relativ erfolgreich und kurzweilig. 
Von Hechten gab es zwar keine Spur, aber die Raub-Weissfische waren dafür wieder gut in Form.
Insgesamt konnte ich 13 Döbel zwischen 35 und knapp 60 cm auf unterschiedliche Wobbler überlisten. Die meisten wurden gleich im Wasser abgehakt, vom größten hab ich ein Foto in seinem Element gemacht. Mit der Polbrille konnte ich ausserdem beobachten, wie ein gigantischer Döbel von geschätzten 65 - 70 cm meinen Firetiger-Ugly bis kurz vors Ufer verfolgte und im letzten Moment leider abdrehte.




Mit den Barben hatte ich etwas Pech. Eine konnte ich auf Illex Squirell 76 sicher landen, eine weitere ging kurz vor der Landung verloren und eine ist leider diesmal abgerissen. Das ganze kam so: Die wahrscheinlich sehr grosse Bartelträgerin setzte sich nach bereits etwa zwei Minuten Drill irgendwo am Grund fest und von da an bewegte sich trotz allem ziehen und Bügel öffnen garnichts mehr. Ich glaubte, der Fisch wäre ab und wollte wenigstens meinen Wobbler retten. Also rein in die Wathose und ran an den Köder. Kurz bevor ich am Hängerpunkt angekommen war, gab es am anderen Ende der Schnur ganz unerwartet einen heftigen Ruck und schon kam mir die lose Leine entgegengeflattert.  Offenbar war die Barbe bis zu diesem Moment doch noch dran und ich hatte sie aufgeschreckt, so dass sie sich von dem Hinderniss losreissen konnte. Dumm gelaufen, ich hoffe sie wird meinen Ugly wieder los. 




Bei einigen weiteren Aussteigern konnte ich nicht genau definieren, ob es Barbe oder Döbel war, weil sie schon nach kurzem Drill wieder ab waren


----------



## Koalano1 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Bilder#6
Petri Veit!


----------



## zandi2 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger !#6

War gestern und heute auch los. Gestern hat es nur Fehlbisse und einen Kindergarten-zander gegeben.
Heute vom Boot gab es nur 1 Biss #d . Aber der hat gesessen. :vik:
Ein schöner Zander von knapp ü 80 |jump:


----------



## Hendrik1978 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, konnte jetzt endlich auch mal nen Zander fangen!
Für das was man hier sieht nicht unbedingt ein Riese, aber für mich reichte der.
*smile*
64cm und 4 Pfund brachte er...
Gefangen in der Haaler Au!
Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## GuidoOo (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

-Schöner Barsch
-Schöne Strecke Veit
-Und petri an die 2 schönen Zander!

Bei uns wollen die Hechte im Moment einfach nicht...Alles versucht...auf 1m geschleppt, auf 10m geschleppt usw...
iist aber auch kein Wunder bei 5m Wassersicht-.-
Einen konnte ich dennoch gleich zu Anfang auf Jerk überlisten!
http://img135.*ih.us/img135/2413/img1096k.jpg
http://img151.*ih.us/img151/6654/img1095b.jpg
Danach gings zu den Alanden, die in hervorragender Beißlaune sind...und dann die Größe!*träum*
Alle zwischen 50-55cm =)

NR.1 (meiner)http://img259.*ih.us/img259/196/img1129h.jpg
NR.2 (Stefans)
http://img2.*ih.us/img2/5536/img1116o.jpg
NR.3 (meiner)
Bitte einmal dumm gucken, Danke, reicht! 
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/2682/img1143.jpg
NR.4 (meiner)
http://img525.*ih.us/img525/3346/img1104.jpg
Nr.5 (stefans)
kommt morgen


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ fishing-team-preetz: Dickes Petri und immer wieder sehr schöne Bilder. #6 Muss ja richtig kalt bei euch sein zur Zeit. Die Jacke von Guido hatte ich auch mal (allerdings nie beim Angeln angehabt), aber eigentlich immer nur im tiefsten Winter getragen. 

Bei mir war die letzten beiden Tage Flaute mit der Spinnrute. Heute abend hab ich gar mal wieder einen Ansitz gemacht, welcher ausser einem Schnürsenkel-Aal allerdings nichts einbrachte.


----------



## kv2408 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Ich hab aber auch einen.
Bin am WE am Alpsee gewesen und hab meinen größten Hecht erwischt:vik:


----------



## King Wetzel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sauber petri


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber, echt ein schönes Krokodil. Ü115???

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

122cm
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154271&highlight=alpsee


----------



## Student (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



kv2408 schrieb:


> Bin am WE am Alpsee gewesen und hab meinen größten Hecht erwischt:vik:



Petri Heil, echt riesig |bigeyes


----------



## Mr.ABCD (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Allerdings,der ist wirklich riesig!Worauf gefangen?
MfG Mr.ABCD


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das ist mal ein schöner Hecht, PetriHeil!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Super Fisch, dickes Petri!


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wow ein neidvolles Petri auch von mir


----------



## Jule_88 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Endlich!!! Heute war es soweit, konnte meinen ersten Eosx verhaften, hatte zwar "nur" 60cm. Aber für den ersten supi finde ich  . 
Dann hatte ich noch n Kormoran als Nachläufer |bigeyes


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#6Petri zur Hechtoma!

Und ebenfalls Petri an  Jule_88 zum ersten Hecht 
Immer was ganz besonderes...ich weiß noch, wie mir die Knie zitterten:vik:

Naja, wir haben heute endlich mal wieder nen paar Hechte fangen können...!

Als erstes hatte ich nen Nachläufer von ?Aland? in 50cm Wassertiefe...
Danach 1ter Wurf mit Gufi und Zack...Hängt =)
Mein erster und ebenso auch letzter Hecht diesen Tages.
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/8744/img1154g.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4369/img1158.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4818/img1155u.jpg
Stefan hatte mehr Glück und konnte zuerst einen Hecht auf Effzet-Spinner landen.
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/8616/img1169.jpg
Danach noch einen auf Effzett-Blinker:
http://img212.*ih.us/img212/1895/img1173.jpg
Und noch einen Schniebler auf Blinker, der noch im Wasser abgehakt wurde.

Beim Schleppen fing ich eine Mülltonne|krach:, welche auch gleich die Ruhestädte für meinen X-Rap wurde...
Was liegt die mitten aufm See?-.- =(

Danach versuchten wir es noch einmal im tieferen Wasser (10m) und als Stefan einen Hänger bekam, "lupfte" er meinen Hi-Lo über Bord und dieser sagte auch: Tschööö!!! =(
Dann gabs noch einen Fehlbiss auf Rapala Deap Tail Dancer und nen paar schöne Sonnenuntergangsbilder =)=)


----------



## Ben-CHI (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin

Hab mich nach vielen Stunden auf dem Boot dieses Jahr endlich "entschneidert".Dachte schon das wird nix mehr.....

Hatte knappe 60cm und durfte wieder schwimmen...

http://img223.*ih.us/img223/7496/img0040.jpg


Grüße Benny


----------



## kv2408 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab die Hechtoma auf einen großen Gummifisch
beim Schleppen erwischt.:m


----------



## er2de2 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



kv2408 schrieb:


> Hab die Hechtoma auf einen großen Gummifisch
> beim Schleppen erwischt.:m


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sehr schöne Großmutti!


----------



## adler1860 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sehr schöne Bilder übrigens...

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## minden (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Pörti mal in die Runde,...habe jetzt vor kurzen erst meine Saison gestartet,..war "ein wenig" mit Bootsumbauen beschäftigt...

@GuIdoOo , wie immer geile Bilder von euch#6

Meinen Hechtstart durfte ich in Schweden verbringen und es war nat. wieder richtig geil!






Sind sehr viele Bilder,..demnach wer mag:

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2009/angelninschweden/angelberichte.html


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Bericht Minden! Das macht Bock auf Schweden


----------



## minden (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War jetzt das 2. mal in Schweden und es is einfach nur schöööön! Du machst den Motor aus und hörst genau garnix außer Natur#6#6#6



OT*Leider bekommen die Schweden mittlerweile auch viel Besuch von der "Kühltruhenanglern", ein Fischer grüßte erst garnicht, fragten dann aber doch noch woher wir kommen und erklärte uns die aktuellen Problemen mit bestimmten Personen. Nachdem wir erklärt haben das wir die Fische zurücksetzten wurde er auch wesentlich freundlicher und es hieß "Youre welcome". 

Sowas ist wirklich mehr als schade und traurig,....#d


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



minden schrieb:


> War jetzt das 2. mal in Schweden und es is einfach nur schöööön! Du machst den Motor aus und hörst genau garnix außer Natur#6#6#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja schade das es sowas nicht bei uns um Porta Westafrica gibt
Aber danke für die schönen Bilder.


Zum ot,wir werden ja auch fast alle so hier erzogen,dank einiger Piiiiiep Gesetze!Danke das ihr wenigstens vernuft gezeigt habt.
lg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Text Minden, und wie immer tolle Fotos!

Dein letzter Text ist leider inzwischen wohl auf fast alle Gebiete übertragbar, in denen man gut Fische fängt und über die in den Medien berichtet wird. Endergebnis sind dann eben Beschränkungen und Verbote für alle Angler, weil sich ein paar ###### danebenbenehmen...


----------



## stanleyclan (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Echt cool fahre auch zum ersten mal nach schweden im Juli!

aber wenn man das erste mal nach schweden fährt und dann 1 woche angelt, dann kann man doch 1-2 fische essen oder?? also natürlich keine Hechtdamen/omas aber so 60-70er...


----------



## minden (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Klar kannst du das stanleyclan, wünsch dir viel Spass im Elchland,...

Es geht nicht um die Leute die sich einen Hecht am Tag mitnehmen,...es sind die Leute die dann mehr als 10 Hechte am Tag mit nach Hause zerren,...sowas wirkt sich dann wie wir erfahren haben nicht wirklich positiv auf die Gastfreundlichkeit der Einheimischen Bevölkerung aus,...verständlicher Weise wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Klar kannst Du Fische essen, die schmecken prima und das ist auch gut so!

Nicht so gut sind eben die Leute, die meinen sich den Urlaub über gefangenen Fisch, der kühltruhenweise nach Hause geschleppt und dort verkauft wird, refinanzieren zu müssen. Die gibt es leider wirklich. Sind nicht viele, aber wer z.B. sagt nach Island, Norwegen "lohnt" sich nicht weil man "nurnoch" 25kg Filet nach Hause bringen kann dem geht es wohl nicht ums angeln und hinterher selbst verzehren von Fisch...

Aber genug OT, sonst gibt es gleich wieder Mecker... :m


----------



## Slider86 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri petri :vik:

hab heute mein ersten hecht an einem jerkbait gefangen(mit meiner blauen angel), da der spinnerbait nicht lief... 52cm hatte er und wog stolze 6,58kg

dan fing ich noch auf tauwurm eine 79cm schleie mit 1,84kg :vik:
bilder weiter unten



bischen spass muss auch mal sein #6

gehe heute hofentlich mal wieder real für paar stunden los bis dahin viel erfolg euch allen

ps: das spiel heisst "Sportfischen Profisionell" und bis auf die gewichtsangaben echt lustig #6

mfg daniel


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Slider86 schrieb:


> petri petri :vik:
> 
> hab heute mein ersten hecht an einem jerkbait gefangen(mit meiner blauen angel), da der spinnerbait nicht lief... 52cm hatte er und wog stolze 6,58kg
> 
> ...



lol #6


----------



## Onkel Tom (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder Minden!

Ich war vorhin auch mal kurz los für 1,5 Stunden. Neben zwei kleinen Hechten und dem Ausstieg eines echt gewaltigen Hechtes gab es noch diesen dicken Stachelritter oben drauf.

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/4840/neuerpbbarsch42cmi.jpg

Und auch wenn Barsch sehr gut schmeckt, durfte dieser sehr schöne Fisch weiter schwimmen!

War ein recht netter Kurztrip.


----------



## Sledge (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern #6

@slider86
ne Schleie von 79cm und 1,84kg Gewicht ?
Wir haben hier in den letzten Wochen massig Schleien gefangen, da wogen die 46-48er schon über 2,5kg!
Ü-50er sogar weit über 3kg.
Deine muß ja mächtig abgemagert sein, bei der Länge.

Gruß sledge|wavey:

Sorry, nu hab ich´s auch begriffen...


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dafür der Hecht aber sehr schwer ist bei der Länge

Wünschte die Fische würden in meiném Hausgewässer auch so beissen ^^


----------



## Student (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Sledge schrieb:


> Deine muß ja mächtig abgemagert sein, bei der Länge.



Was die Schleie zu wenig hat, gibt es beim 50er Hecht obendrauf! Schreib ene Beschwerdemail an den Publisher


----------



## BigGamer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

egal das spiel ist lustich:m


----------



## Fury87 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi! 

Ich war heute an einen für mich neuen Spot! Habe ihn mir Dienstag schon vorher mal angeguckt! Und Die stelle sah einfach richtig gut aus! Aber um da angeln zu dürfen, musste ich erstmal mit den besitzer reden, den der teil des flusses gehört! Als ich dann vor seiner tür stand und er die tür aufgemacht hat, kam sofort ein: Du willst hier sicher Angeln,oder? Ich nicke darauf hin! Und er meinte dann nur, dass hier keiner mehr Angeln darf, weil er das vorher Jugendlichen erlaubt hat! Die haben aber nur mist gemacht! Müll liegen lassen, Fische die sie gefangen haben, auch einfach da liegen lassen! Und sie waren ständig richtig laut! Und er hatte da kein bock mehr darauf, darum hat er gesagt, dass da ab jetzt keiner mehr Angeln darf! Ich wollte nicht so einfach aufgeben und habe ihn gesagt, dass ich es nur 1mal probieren will! Und er sich ganz sicher sein kann, dass ich keinen mist mache! Dann hat er kurz überlegt und mir ein ok gegeben! Und das ANgeln konnte beginnen! Aber wie gut es lief, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet! |bigeyes

So hier erstmal der spot! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Einen salt shaker dran und los gehts!!!! Der erste wurf ging direkt zum wehr einlauf!!!! Und was soll ich sagen! Der köder war vielleicht gerade 2 sekunden im Wasser, und schon kam der erste biss! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [50cm] Zwar klein, aber für den anfang ja schonmal nicht schlecht! [er durfte auch wieder schwimmen]

Zweiter wurf! Ein bisschen gekurbelt...und schon wieder ein biss! Diesmal war es aber deutlich größer! Und zog wie bekloppt! Nach 5min, habe ich den fisch immernoch nicht gesehn! Aber es musste ein hecht sein, so wie der gekämpft hat! Und 2 Minuten später kam dann die bestätigung...ein etwas 1meter großer hecht hat sich meinen Salt shaker gepackt! Es sah alles so gut aus, der hecht war kurz davor richtig müde zu werden! Es kam nur noch 1-2 fluchten! Und dann war es soweit, der hecht hat sich zu seite gelegt...und war bereit gekeschert zu werden! Oder vielleicht auch nicht...denn dann hat er 1mal richtig mit den kopf geschüttelt und mir kam ein halbes stahlvorfach entgegen! Ich konnte es nicht glauben...das stahlvorfach einfach so durch! |kopfkrat 

Naja, alles neu fertig gemacht und weiter gehts! dritter wurf! Diesmal kam aber nichts! Und das bliebt auch noch 10weitere minuten so! Dann kam wieder ein hecht! Und zwar ein wirklicher minihecht von vielleicht 20cm! [habe ihn schon im wasser vom haken befreit und freigelassen]

Danach kamen noch sehr viele fehlbisse! Hatte auch noch bestimmt 5-7 Hechte dran! Aber irgendwie nie so lange, dass ich sie landen konnte! Das waren aber auch alles keine riesen!

Zum schluss konnte ich noch einen 60cm und einen 65cm hecht fangen! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Den 65cm Hecht habe ich mitgenommen, weil der den Angstdrilling einfach zu tief im schlund hatte! Werde deswegen auch ab sofort keine angstdrillinge beim spinnfischen auf hecht benutzen!!!! Dann fange ich vielelicht weniger...aber wenigtens haben die hechte dann besseren chancen, dass man sie zurück setzen kann!               
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also es war ein richtig gute tag für mich! Zwar habe ich einen großen und viele kleine hechte verloren! [und sehr sehr sehr viele köder] aber es hat trotzdem richtig viel spaß gemacht mal wieder hechte zu fangen! Und ich werde dieses jahr öfters mal auf hecht gehen! ps: Tut mir leid für die schlechten bilder |rolleyes


----------



## Tillamook (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

84cm Hecht in Schweden im Försjön auf Rapala Fat Rap, war mein erster Hecht und dann auch noch so ein geschmeidiges Exemplar!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an die fänger !!! 
schöne fische und schöner bericht ! .... 
besonderes petri an den "hechtentschneiderer" .... 
ganz schönes teil für den ersten !


----------



## Sledge (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, super Fische !

@fury87 
Das war ja wohl mal ne Sternstunde auf Hechte, Glückwunsch #6!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## chaco (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

toller hecht #6


----------



## BanditOG (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen,

bei uns geht es ab morgen wieder los , mal sehen ob Boarderkumpel Phanthom und ich morgen was posten können.

Weiter hin viel erfolg und dicke Fische |supergri.


----------



## ExoriLukas (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mein erster Esox dieses Jahr , gebissen aucb billig Flachläufer von Askari ..


----------



## GuidoOo (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke Minden!
Und Petri auch an eure Crew zu der Hechttour....finde es immer wieder toll, auf euer Seite herumzuschnüffeln#6
Auch Petri an Flury und Tillamook!!!

Heute auch bei miesem Wetter (Sturm und bedecktem Himmel) auch mal los gewesen....
Nicht viel erwartet und ja, wurde auch nicht so viel gefangen, aber war o.k =)!

Als erster der einzige Hecht des Tages auf Jerk...
Hat schon was, die Attacke auf Sicht (5m) zu sehen =)!
http://img30.*ih.us/img30/5282/p1030247.jpg
Danach "nurnoch" Alande:
http://img200.*ih.us/img200/8942/p1030254.jpg
Achja, Teamkumpel Sven Ra. war natü auch mit von der Partie und konnte seinen bisher größten Fisch auf Fliege fangen. 51cm hatte der Gute =)! PEtri!
http://img32.*ih.us/img32/6755/p1030263.jpg


----------



## Fury87 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Sledge schrieb:


> Petri, super Fische !
> 
> @fury87
> Das war ja wohl mal ne Sternstunde auf Hechte, Glückwunsch #6!
> ...



Danke @ Sledgiiii^^ 

Also dass es mal so gut auf Hecht Geklappt hat! Das ist schon ein paar Jahre her! |rolleyes


----------



## senner (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri den fängern! vor allem guido, du scheinst ja deine freizeit sinnvoll zu nutzen :q


----------



## maxe-hh (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an die fänger, schöne fische.
hatte heute nur nen nachläufer,  hab mich tierisch erschrocken, ca. 50cmvon mir entfernt, als ich den gufi ausm wasser zog. ging so blitzschnell und war so in gedanken versunken, bin erstma ne halben meter zurückgezuckt


----------



## Pike95 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger,
bei mir gabs gestern einen 82er Hecht mein Vater hatte 4 Bisse konnte aber nur 2 verwerten ein Schniepel von ca 50cm und ein 75er mussten mal kurz ans Land gehen, bevor er wieder zurückgesetzt wurde. Desweiteren hatten wir vor paar Tagen noch diese Hecht gefangen: Ich: 92er, 83er, 75er, 65er und noch ein paar Schniepel um die 50cm, Mein Vater: 91er, 87er, 82er, 79er, 76er, 73er und auch noch ein paar Schniepel.


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Pike95 schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger,
> bei mir gabs gestern einen 82er Hecht mein Vater hatte 4 Bisse konnte aber nur 2 verwerten ein Schniepel von ca 50cm und ein 75er mussten mal kurz ans Land gehen, bevor er wieder zurückgesetzt wurde. Desweiteren hatten wir vor paar Tagen noch diese Hecht gefangen: Ich: 92er, 83er, 75er, 65er und noch ein paar Schniepel um die 50cm, Mein Vater: 91er, 87er, 82er, 79er, 76er, 73er und auch noch ein paar Schniepel.



Schöne Strecken!
Bilder?


----------



## stanleyclan (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

genau Bilder fehlen noch Petri an GuiDOO. Jetzt musst du wohl der neue "Veit" hier bei den Raubfischfängen werden


----------



## discobarsch (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger!
vor allem auch an die aland-crew (wenn ich das mal so nennen darf ).

sind immer super bilder mit super fischen!

ich hatte heute auch glück: obwohl ich an unserem vereinsgewässer eigentlich barsche twistern wollte kamen unter einem baum immer wieder fische hoch, also ich hin und sie da: ein grosser schwarm forellen die sich die raupen die in grossen mengen von den überhängenden ästen fielen wegholten.
...und da hab ich mir dann auch 3 forellen (39cm, 38cm, 30cm) weggeholt. #6
durch das drillen wurde der schwarm dann wohl verscheucht, aber spannende 10 minuten waren es allemal!
die forellenmägen waren dann auch mit raupen gefüllt!

gruss


----------



## strawinski (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

gestern am königsse in berlin wels ca 60cm gegen 22.00 auf grundmontage köfifeten. wiederlaufen lassen .erst ab 90cm hier.


----------



## Martinez (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So #h,
wir waren heute an der Sorpe unterwegs.
Waren von 9 - 16 Uhr aufm Wasser. Haben das ganze Ufer abgeschleppt (ca. 6-10m Tiefe)

Wobbler sind 3 - 5m tief gelaufen.

Frank konnte einen Kapitalen Barsch mit nem Rapala landen.

http://img60.*ih.us/img60/440/st831611.th.jpg

Dann war ich an der Reihe, ein 60cm Hecht hat sich meinen LuckyCraft geschnappt. Nach ein paar Luftsprung-Show-Einlagen konnte dieser dann auch gelandet werden.

http://img83.*ih.us/img83/8325/st831612.th.jpg

Kurz nach meinem Hecht, hat Frank dann noch nen kleinen Schniepel von ca 40-45cm gelandet (der Schwimmt natürlich wieder)

Eine schöne Tour am Sorpesee |bla:

Gruß


Martinez

Ps: Der Barsch wog 1,50 Kg


----------



## Tewi (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

heute bei uns an der niers eine schöne 74cm hechtdame überlistet mit einem gewicht von genau 3,6kg.:q


----------



## BigGamer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich hab heute auch nen Schniepel gefangen, ca. 45 cm, unter runterhängenden Bäumen. Der Salmo Perch hat sich beim Wurf im Vorfach verhangen und lief sich um die eigene Achse drehend nah an der Oberfläche. Ich kurbel schnell ein um ihn zu enttüddeln, plötzlich schießt der Hecht nach oben und schnappt den, ca. 2 m vor meinen Füßen:g
Oberflächenfischerei ist geil!:q

achja und Petri euch!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger!

@BigGamer: Coole Story =), weiterhin viele Vertüddelungen noch


----------



## angelnooby (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*






moin zusammen,
ich bin entzandert. mein allererster... 76cm auf gufi. prost!


----------



## Martinez (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dann ein dickes PETRI HEIL angelnooby.
Sehr schöner Zander, und dann noch der erste :m


----------



## BigGamer (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @angelnooby ich muss noch auf meine Entzanderung warten









Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger!
> 
> @BigGamer: Coole Story =), weiterhin viele Vertüddelungen noch


 
danke


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum ersten Zander!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle .. hier geht`s ja richtig ab ! ... 
bei uns im moment totaller Regen ... ende offen ... leider eher kein angeltag !:-(


----------



## Pike95 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nochmal Petri an alle,
ich war gestern und heute morgen mal wieder mit meinem Vater los. Ergebnis: Ich: 83er gestern, 76er, mein Vater: 82er, 78er, heute Schniepel  ca 50cm. Alle dürfen wieder schwimmen. Sind zur Zeit voll am beißen sie beißen fast auf alles was sie so ähnlich wie ein Fisch bewegt.


----------



## angelnooby (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Martinez schrieb:


> dann ein dickes PETRI HEIL angelnooby.
> Sehr schöner Zander, und dann noch der erste :m



danke danke und petri auch an die anderen fänger. da ärgerts mich fast schon, dass ich heute noch was zu arbeiten habe und nicht gleich wieder an die wasserkante kann |bigeyes

viel spaß denen, die heute raus kommen... #6


----------



## kulti007 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab gestern nacht den ersten zander 2009 gefangen. 
das überraschende, er hat beim aal angeln direkt im schilf gebissen. ---> ich wußte nicht mal das in dem tümpel zander drin sind |rolleyes

petri weiterhin


----------



## yassin (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen fängern, mein Freund konnte heute nur nen 40er Schniepel landen |rolleyes



Pike95 schrieb:


> Nochmal Petri an alle,
> ich war gestern und heute morgen mal wieder mit meinem Vater los. Ergebnis: Ich: 83er gestern, 76er, mein Vater: 82er, 78er, heute Schniepel  ca 50cm. Alle dürfen wieder schwimmen. Sind zur Zeit voll am beißen sie beißen fast auf alles was sie so ähnlich wie ein Fisch bewegt.



gibts auch Bilder von den ganzen Fischen  nicht dass ich dir nicht glaube oder so.:m


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



yassin schrieb:


> Petri allen fängern, mein Freund konnte heute nur nen 40er Schniepel landen |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> gibts auch Bilder von den ganzen Fischen  nicht dass ich dir nicht glaube oder so.:m



und von der anderen stecke?
In diesem Zeitalter hat ja fast jeder nen Handy mit Cam oder ne Kamera?#6


----------



## G-hunter (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

erst mal petri an alle fänger
mfg sven


----------



## Strumbi (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,

konnte gestern unter anderem diesen Zander auf einen Octotail fangen!

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## angelndes_sofa (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte heute die größte Forelle meines Lebens erwischen.satte 63 cm.gewicht muss ich noch feststellen.bin happy ohne ende #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Phu Jungs da habt Ihr ja wieder richtig geile Fische auf die Planken gelegt!

Bei uns ging die Saison auch gut los diverse Zander zwischen 61 
und 72cm durften das Licht der Außenwelt erblicken 

Da nicht jeder bildlich festgehalten wurde hier mal ein exemplarisches Foto,






Der Außnahmefische fehlt noch, aber die Saison ist ja noch jung....


----------



## angelndes_sofa (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

mein oben gezeigtes fischlein hat ein gewicht von 4,2 Kilogramm


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute war es wieder mal so weit!
Pünktlich um 4:00 Uhr morgens bimmelte mein Wecker, schnell Sachen vorbereitet und um 5:00 Uhr losgeagngen zum Bahnhof, um halb 7 kamen dann mein Kumpel und ich am Overdieker See an!











Schnell Ruten klar gemacht und los gefischt schon anch 10 Minuten tauchte die Pose meines Freundes ab, und er erwischte einen 68er Hecht, seinen ersten überhaupt!rost






Das war Motivation, nach einem untermaßigem Schniepel und mehreren Nachläufern bekam ich auch im Tiefen an der Schilfkante meinen Biss und konnte verwertet werden, ein schöner 67er Hecht schnappte sich das Fischen, allerdings sehr knapp gehakt
Schon im Kescher löste er sich!
















Danach war gar nichts mehr, aber wir beide voller Stolz!

LG Svenno


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil Svenno!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Neber ein paar kleineren Hechten konnte ich am Wochenende einen 73er verhaften, der auf Jerk ging. Sonst war ich hauptsächlich mit der UL-Spinne an der Kinzig unterwegs.

Einen recht großen Rapfen habe ich leider im Drill verloren, aber dafür konnte ich einen anderen ungewöhnlichen "Räuber" landen: Ein Brasse mit 71cm hat einen doch recht großen Spinner voll genommen... |kopfkrat

Bilder sind leider nicht so gut, aber ich denke mal man erkennt genug...


----------



## HEWAZA (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zur Monsterbrachse! Ein wahrer Klodeckel ;-)


----------



## BanditOG (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle,
schöne Fische wurden am WE gefangen #6.

Bei Boarderkumpel Phanthom und mir lief es am ersten Tag nach der Schonzeit nicht so berauschend.
3 Rapfen ca. 40cm,1 Hecht ca. 35cm :v, 2 Hechte ausgeschlitzt und einer hat den Köder verfehlt. 

Ich hoffe es wird noch besser.....!

Dicke Fische an alle.


----------



## Fanne (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war gestern och ma peitschen ! 

im ersten see hatte ich was am drilling was sich ziemlich wehrte !

rute krum  und schnur gerissen #q#q#q

im 2ten see konnt ich mich dann noch entschneidern ! 

55er esox der wieder fleissig räubert ! 

dieser konnte den  weissen mepps blinker niht widerstehen


----------



## Mr.ABCD (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi
wirklich schöne fische wurden gefangen PETRI
ich war am samstagauch ma los an die alster .bin zwischen der mellingburger und der poppenbüttler schleuse gewandert.hab mit gummifisch einen hecht dran gehabt.is aba wieder ausgeschlitzt.der wa um die 60cm.sonst wa nix los.
am sonntag wa ich an den bredenbeker teichen.hatte an teich 2 geangelt.nach 10 minuten hatte ich ersten kontakt.gummifisch angeguckt.mehrere kratzer und 3-4 tiefe löcher.wa wohl ein grosser.nach 20min nochmal kontakt und verwertet.resultat=ein feiner 55er hecht.ich hatte ihn auf gummifisch in barschfarbe(13cm)gefangen.danach wa nix mehr.wa aba auser dem regen ein schöner angeltag.ich werde den teich(grösse vom see)wohl mal demnächst öfter besuchen(hoffe ich).


----------



## minden (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War die Tage auch ein paar mal los auf Zander,...gefangen habe ich gut, allerdings war einer dabei der noch richtig dunkel war. Auch wenn er ü80 hatte konnte ich mich über den Fang nicht wirklich freuen. Der Rest der Fische war aber schon blank...

Nicht desto trotz werde ich mit den Zanderfischen erstmal noch warten da sie scheinbar noch nicht alle komplett durch sind...Habe dem Vorstand auch noch eine Mail geschrieben mit der Anmerkung das der 1.Mai für den Zander wohl ein bißchen zu früh ist und die Schonzeit vielleicht doch besser einen Monat nach hinten verschoben werden sollte....Antwort gab es darauf noch nicht

Von dem Großen gibt es hier kein Foto, dafür aber von 2en um die 70


----------



## Ronacts (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten tage 

@minden

bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz hat der Zander noch Schonzeit bis 31.05.2009 :q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## minden (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Ronacts schrieb:


> bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz hat der Zander noch Schonzeit bis 31.05.2009 :q


 
Macht Sinn #h


----------



## Lenger06 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo, hab gestern im Rhein diesen 102cm und 19 Pfund schweren Hecht auf ein nur 8 cm langen Shad erwischt.Hat mir an relativ leichtem Gerät einen heißen Kampf geliefert!

Viele Grüße Lenger06


----------



## Master Hecht (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle 
Toller Hecht


----------



## dodo12 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöne fische Petri!


----------



## kohlie0611 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern, schöner Meterhecht#6


----------



## Stachelritter86 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nasse Hose, blutige Pfoten und ein schicker Meter.... Perfekter Tag oder?

Petri Heil und beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Lenger06 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Stachelritter86
Ja richtig analysiet!Nasse Hose da Steinpackung und blutige Hand durch Kopfschüttler bei der Handlandung!
Aber für so nen schönen Fisch nimmt man das schonmal in Kauf!


----------



## bardy (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



minden schrieb:


> War die Tage auch ein paar mal los auf Zander,...gefangen habe ich gut, allerdings war einer dabei der noch richtig dunkel war. Auch wenn er ü80 hatte konnte ich mich über den Fang nicht wirklich freuen. Der Rest der Fische war aber schon blank...
> 
> Nicht desto trotz werde ich mit den Zanderfischen erstmal noch warten da sie scheinbar noch nicht alle komplett durch sind...Habe dem Vorstand auch noch eine Mail geschrieben mit der Anmerkung das der 1.Mai für den Zander wohl ein bißchen zu früh ist und die Schonzeit vielleicht doch besser einen Monat nach hinten verschoben werden sollte....Antwort gab es darauf noch nicht
> 
> Von dem Großen gibt es hier kein Foto, dafür aber von 2en um die 70



bist du auch im fischereiverein minden? wenn ja, dann wollt ich wissen, in welchem gewässer denn die schonzeit schon seit dem 1.5 vorbei ist ?? ich meine nämlich, dass die schonzeiten doch bis zum 30.6 waren oder nich? Oo


----------



## GuidoOo (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#6Da kann man wohl nur Gratulieren zum Meterhecht!

Aber auch ein großes Petri an Minden, wieder mal tolle Bilder!

Naja, ich bin heute Schneider geblieben, aber mein Freund Stefan konnte auf den letzten Metern noch mal nen 77er Hecht auf X-Rap fangen (Du sau ;O).
http://img413.*ih.us/img413/4522/img1204.jpg
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/6280/img1206y.jpg
Allerdings war das Drum Herum seeeehr geil...keine Welle mehr, Sonnenuntergang, Blauer Himmer....Kanns so nicht immer sein?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil GuIdoOo!


----------



## Bluefire (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri auch von mir  GuIdoOo! 

Schöne Pics, echt genial!


----------



## StefanN :) (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja petri guido  hab ich toll gefangen  aber deine bilder sind genial geworden


----------



## minden (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Klasse Bilder,...besonders das erste#6#6
@bardy, hab n Auto und fahre auch mal gerne an weiter entfernte Kanäle#h Jetzt aber erstmal nicht mehr


----------



## GuidoOo (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke Euch!
Und Stefan,mein Freund 

|welcome:Im AB!Endlich hast auch mal den Weg hierher gefunden!


----------



## StefanN :) (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke Guido, mein Freund 


ja endlich hab ich den steinigen pfad bezwungen und es hierher geschafft, war n sehr geiler tag heute, zwar nur leider keinen einzigen zupfer, ausgenommen von meinem 77er der am Ende kam, aber wie haben ja ein paar brassen oder alande aus entfernung beobachten können, die leider nicht beißen wollten, naja trotzdem ein gelungener tag. wenn ich bedenke das wir zuerst gezöger haben loszufahren bin ich doch ganz froh gewesen das wir losgefahren sind  


MfG Stefan


----------



## The_Pike (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Leutz,

Glückwunsch an alle, zu den tollen Fängen!

konnte diesen Raubritter, 16 Pfund schwer und 105cm lang aus dem Isarkanal mit einem Gummifisch im Barschlook überlisten! Hat schön gekämpft der Bursche!

Allen noch ein fettes Petri!!!

LG Tom


----------



## laxvän (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#6 Dickes Petri allen Fängern#6
Schöne Grüße an Guidoo. Deine Bilder machen Geschmack auf mehr. War gestern gerade mal wieder in Preetz aber das Wetter hat mich am Angeln gehindert:v


----------



## bardy (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



minden schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder,...besonders das erste#6#6
> @bardy, hab n Auto und fahre auch mal gerne an weiter entfernte Kanäle#h Jetzt aber erstmal nicht mehr




achso, dachte schon, dass es hier bei uns war. weil hätte mich doch schon sehr gewundert, wenn der kanal oder die weser frei wäre und ich nichts von wissen würde 


petri an die fänger!!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!
Coole Bilder@ guido : Weiter so!
@The Pike: Strammer Bursche=) Super


----------



## Hackersepp (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern war ich seit 3 laaaaangen Wochen wieder unterwegs und konnte die Raubfischsaison erfolgreich einläuten: 
Hechte und Rapfen waren sehr aktiv, so dass ich nach der letzten sehr arbeitsintensiven und nervenraubenden Zeit, eine Sternstunde erlebte. 
Auch ging mir dieser Ü 65 Schied an die Angel. 
Könnt ihr mir sagen was dieser arme Kerl hat? 
Sieht nach inneren Blutungen aus. Im Drill ging er jedenfalls ab wie die S**. :m


----------



## BigGamer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri euch allen, fangt mal nicht soviel, sonst bin ich frustriert oO


----------



## Tisie (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Wir konnten letzten Samstag zu zweit 15 Hechte fangen und hatten nochmal doppelt so viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. Da die gefangenen Hechte ausschließlich Schniepel waren (max. 55cm), gibt's auch keine Fotos - die gingen alle schnell wieder zurück.

Ärgerlich war einer der Aussteiger, dessen Maul anhand der Bissspuren auf meinem Arnaud etwa so breit wie meine Hand gewesen sein muß - schade 

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Bissspuren an der Kehle sind eigentlich typisch für'n Fischotter. Hatte der Fisch an den Flanken Kratzverletzungen? Ansonsten würde ich auf Kormoran tippen.


----------



## dodo12 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@hackersepp : Vielleicht Fleckenseuche? Gibt es doch meistens bei Forellen und Hechten.


----------



## bastok (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hmmm. Keine Ahnung was das mit Forellen und Hechten zu tun hat... Rapfen sind immer noch ne andere Gattung...
Haste den Fisch ausgesetzt oder aufgeschlitzt? Wäre mal interessant, das Ausmass von innen zu sehen! 
Ich kenne solche Verfärbungen nur beruflich bedingt von Meeresfischen. Und da freue ich mich drüber, weil es bedeutet, es ist ein Wildfang, der gegafft/ harpuniert wurde. Oder von Zuchtfischen aus dem Süsswasser. Da freue ich mich nicht, denn auch die Elektroschocker können das Gewebe derart zerstören, dass solche Hämatome zurückbleiben. Oder die Fische wurden lebend ziemlich unsanft durch die Fabrik gezerrt und auch lebend filetiert. So ähnlich wie Kuhherden auf dem Weg zum Schlachthof.
Sonst kann ich mich nur Tisie anschliessen. Sieht aus wie ne Attacke von irgendwas.
Wie sah denn der Rücken aus? Vielleicht ist ja auch ein großer Raubfisch nur abgerutscht?!


----------



## bastok (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ach so, und sonst melde ich hier mal, dass es an der Unterhavel in B dann doch losgeht! Keine Monster am Band, aber doch ein kleiner Hecht und ein Rapfen/ Schied am gestrigen Abend. Durch das Wetter hat sich das Wasser schön eingetrübt. Und den Bissspuren am Hechtlein nach, sind die Grossen nicht weit! Lechz! Gruss, b


----------



## Hackersepp (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich hab den Fisch zurückgesetzt. Auffällig war ein kleiner Egel an einer der Stellen. evtl der Auslöser?

Am Rücken war gar kein Symptom zu erkennen, nur im Bauchbereich.


----------



## bastok (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

GEWÄSSERBIOLOGEN NACH VORN IN DIE ERSTE REIHE, BITTE! 
Nicht, dass Ihr da unten die Pest im Wasser habt...!
Trotz allem: Schöner Schied!
Grüße, b


----------



## Hackersepp (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tja... 

EIne Anmerkung noch: 

Die anderen gefangenen Rapfen hatten diese Wunden nicht.

2 der 5 gefangenen Hechte hatten eine auffällig rote Färbung an der Vorderseite des Unterkiefers.("Schnabelspitze")


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jung ist Euch eigentlich klar das Ihr Euch in den Raubfischfängen bewegt?

Nur mal zur Info das sind die Regeln von Seite 1 dieses Threads,



> Anmerkung der Red.:
> Es gelten wieder die gleichen Regeln wie ide letzten Jahre:
> 
> Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r.
> ...


----------



## StefanN :) (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey,

ich war gestern mit GuidoOo zum angeln losgefahren.Die tollen bilder habt ihr bestimmt bereits gesehen.jedoch gab es bei einem bild schwierigkeiten beim hochladen, desshalb werde ich das bild nun nochmal posten.Finde das Bild ist sehr gut geworden  


PETRI #6


----------



## MegaForce (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,

Ich war Heute auch mal wieder am Wasser und konnte 
einen Döbel und zwei Zander überlisten.





Der Döbel hatte 39cm und hat auf einen Illex DD Chubby gebissen.







Der erste Zander hatte 57cm und hat auf einen flachlaufenden Wobbler gebissen.






Der zweite Zander hatte 51cm und biss auch au einen flachlaufenden Wobbler.

Die Zander und der Döbel durften natülich weiter schwimmen!

Mfg. Julian


----------



## GuidoOo (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

huhuuuu!
Neuer Stoff!!! =)

Naja eig müsste ich die Fangmeldung jedenfalls für mich in () setzten...Ungelogen...
Schon nach 2 Würfen mit Jerk hatte ich die erste Pike-Attacke, der hatte so ca 70-75cm!

Dann gings zum Schleppen und gleich nach 100m eine Fehlattacke auf Rapala Jointed!

Darauf dann nen knallhartes Biss auf geschleppten Jerk...3 Sek nahm das Vieh Schnur, Ich stoß mir schön den Arm am Anker#q, und dann war Er/Sie weg...Schon da hätte ich nen Besen fressen können...
Sollte aber noch besser kommen. Am Barschberg angekommen, den 5er Mepps raus und eine Attacke nach der Anderen...nichts hing..anderen Spinner (gr.2) keine Bisse mehr!
Sven der übrigens auch mit war , machte einen Wurf mit nem 5er Mepps und Zack hing der Barsch!;+
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/3128/p1030282.jpg
Und dann auch noch 37cm (neuer PB)!

Danach war ich dann wieder drann und bekam nen Biss auf Gufi! Extra nochmal angeschlagen, als der Hecht sich gen Oberfläche machte, schlitzte auch der aus...leider bekam ich ihn nicht zu Gesicht =(=(=( Ich war sowas von down...
Hatte seine 80+

Und wie sollte es anders kommen? Sven schnappte sich meine Jerke, machte nen paar Würfe ( Er konnte noch garnicht richtig jerken) und dann hör ich aus seinem Munde:" ÄÄÄÄ, Hilfe! Wie stell ich hier die Bremse ein?"
Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, was in mir vorging, nech?
Nach Handlandung und Foto gings wieder Back To Home =)
http://img142.*ih.us/img142/6372/p1030284.jpg

Dermaßen gedemütigt fingen wir das Schleppen wieder an, Sven sagt:" Hey, ich werf die Rute für dich aus, und dann fängst du was!"...
Keine 200m später war der Knüppel krumm|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Sachen gibbet!
Ihr glaubt garnicht, wie ich mich über diesen Fisch gefreut habe!^^
http://img521.*ih.us/img521/7052/p1030290j.jpg
Darauf hatte ich dann noch nen 40er Schniebler, der sich an der Wasseroberfläche enthakte und 2 gehakte Brassen!

MOrgen sind die Hechte aber sowas von fällig!!!|gr:#6


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Guidoo und Co.! wieder mal ein schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder.


----------



## G-hunter (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja ja guido mit dir machts doch immer spaß zu angel auch wenn du meisten mehr fische bekommst als ich, aber machen wir uns nichts vor einmal ist immer das erste mal das ich auch mal die nase vorne haben durfte petri dank an dich  guido das ich heute wieder mal mit dir mit konnte 
mfg sven^^


----------



## GuidoOo (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*geschmeichelt* 
Danke nochmal und noch nen Petri an dich!


----------



## Euroeddi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo. Hab heute nen tollen 85er Hecht gefangen, hat echt gut gekämpft.


----------



## Phanthom (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
War heut mal wieder mit Boardkumpel "Bandit" am Wasser. Zu Anfang hatten wir nicht mal einen Biss#d, dann wechselten wir den Platz und das zahlte sich gleich aus. Jeder durfte seinen Fisch fangen. Der Rapfen biss auf einen Gabelschwanz-Shad und der Zander auf einen Balzer-Rasselwobbler. Beide genau 60cm und nach nem Foto gings zurück. So kanns weiter gehen.


----------



## Tonic82 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute zum ersten Mal in der Saison mit meinem Bruder und Vater an der Elbe und konnte einen Zander (65 cm, 2250 g) mit Gummifisch überlisten!


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war heute mit nem Freund unterwegs..
ich hatte leider keinen Erfolg aber mein Freund konnte einen 70er Hecht landen:vik:


----------



## adler1860 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger und danke für die schönen Fotos und Berichte!


----------



## Mr.ABCD (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi!
ich bin voll happy!ich hab gestern mit nem kollegen auf dem mözener see gefischt(boot).als erstes haben wir uns köfis gefangen.dann um 17uhr gingen wir auf raubfisch.als wir dann in der mitte des sees waren,warf mein kollege seinen köfi ins wasser.und schon ging sie auch unter.resultat war ein 60ger hecht,der aber wieder freigelassen wurde.dann sind wir noch weiter zum tiefen gefahren.da habe ich noch mit gummifisch gefischt.ich warf also aus und dann lief ich ihn bis zum grund sincken.dann holte ich ein und es fing kurz an zu zupfen ich holte weiter ein und dann wieder gezupfe und diesmal blieb was hängen.ich fing meinen ersten zander meines lebens.er war 80cm lang und 6kg schwer.ein geiler fisch mit geilem drill.der kescher is jetzt verbogen von dem gewicht des fisches.danach kam nix mehr und wir sind wieder zum see gerudert.mein schönster angeltag meines lebens(bis jetzt).
ps foto wird noch nachgereicht.
MfG Mr.ABCD


----------



## Easy_1978 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri, schönes ding


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:c bei uns ist der Fang mit KuKö oder KöFi noch bis zum 1.6. verboten. Was freu ich mich auf diesen Tag - dann kann ich hoffentlich auch fleißig Fisch hier mit einstellen und präsentieren.
Aber schon mal ein Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Toller Fisch, dickes Petri!


----------



## Jonny83 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War mit meinem Angelkollegen von So. bis heute morgen los!!!
Ab dem 16.05 durften wir wieder den Jägern nachstellen und was soll man sagen das hat auch gut geklappt:

Zum anfang gleich mein größter Barsch den ich bis jetzt gefangen habe 48 cm so was habe ich vorher noch nie LIVE gesehn. 
Danach gings weiter mit einem 65ger Zander der in der Nacht gebissen hat. Dann lange Zeit nichts!!!
In der folgenden Nacht biss ungewöhlicher weise ein Rapfen von 81 cm die gibt es hier ober normal gar nicht.
Kurz darauf ein schöner Hecht von 80cm. Ein bischen später ein 50ger Hecht der gleich wieder schwimmen durft.
In der folgenden Nacht biss noch ein Zander von 71cm und einer von 60cm!!!
So war schon mal ein schöner Anfang für die Neue Saison!!!

Bevor Fragen kommen Bilder werden selbstredent noch geliefert!!!

Gruss Jonny

Ps. An alle Fänger ein fettes Petri Heil


----------



## StefanN :) (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PETRI euch allen !!!


tolle fänge  :m


ach und @ GuidoOo wir müssen unbedingt wieder los zusammen!!!


----------



## schakal1182 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger! Besonders an Mr.ABCD - gratulation zum ersten Zander! Und glückwunsch @Patrik_87 zur Hechtmama!

Watt bin ich hibbelich wenn ich das hier lese. Am 01.06 gehts bei mir auch endlich wieder los mit der Zanderjagd. Die BaFos gehen mir derzeit ziemlich auf den Zeiger - die wollen einfach nicht. Bei den Zandern ist das nicht so schlimm, das weiß ich ja, dass die nicht beißen... :q


----------



## GuidoOo (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ach du heilige *****!
Was geht hier denn ab?

Petri an euch alle!!!
Auf die Hechtdame komm ich auch gleich nochmal zu sprechen!

War heute wieder mal mit Boardi G-Hunter alias Sven los.
Und ja, es lief (besser)...
Anfangs ging erstmal garnichts!
Also MIttagspause gemacht.
Es gab selbstgeräucherte Forelle und Aal *Jam-Jam*
http://img35.*ih.us/img35/5315/p1030294.jpg
Danach gings dann mal wieder zum Schleppen, ich montierte an Sven Schlepprute nen Rapala Wobbler und Rums!
Erster Fisch -> Barsch 33cm
http://img38.*ih.us/img38/5825/p1030297b.jpg
Petri Sven!

Danach war ich dann aber an der Reihe und bekam beim Jerken meinen ersten Biss der Tour. Hing auch gleich =)
http://img199.*ih.us/img199/9382/p1030307.jpg
Nächste Stelle, wieder Jerkbait...Nachläufer!
Paar Würfe später war die Rute wieder leicht gekrümmt.
(Kinderstube?)
http://img33.*ih.us/img33/8628/p1030308.jpg
Nächster Wurf, nächster Fisch =) Barschangeln? xD
http://img29.*ih.us/img29/8611/p1030316.jpg
Danach noch eine Fehlattacke und einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze.

Am nächsten Spot hatte ich lediglich einen Aussteiger von 70-80cm
Darauf widmeten wir und erstmal der körperlichen Erholung in Form einer Nachmittagspause =)

Als ich diese für beendet erklärte, gings wieder zum Schleppen.
An Sven Rute wurde der XXL-Wurm von Mann`s montiert.
Nach nicht einmal all zu langer Zeit zuppelte es verdächtig an der Peitsche, Sven schlug an, und siehe da...tatsächlich hing nen Esox:
http://img193.*ih.us/img193/7314/p1030320.jpg
Darauf gings wieder zum Jerken...(meine Hand tat mitlerweile schon weh xD) Die ersten 5 mins waren verstrichen.
Achja, wir angelten in ca 1m Wassertiefe mit 80cm Kraut...
Also Topwater-Jerken.

Dann bekam ich einen brachialen Biss...
Danach machte der Gegner aber nicht viel...nahm 5m Schnur, zog nach Rechts, dann wieder nach Links.
Ich dachte mir schon, dass es ein Besserer wäre.
Dann bekamen wir den Kopf das erste Mal zu Gesicht!
OMG! ist das nen Schädel. Alles klar! ü1m!!! =)=)=)

Doch dann... Die Hechtdame nahm ca 10m vor uns "Anlauf" und machte einen kräftigen Sprung (ca 1m), die Schwanzflosse war noch nicht mal zu erahnen...
Sie riss den Kopf auf, schüttelte diesen wie wild und im nächten Moment wurde mein Jerk 3m nach Rechts geschleudert...der Fisch ging nach links :c#d
Synchrom schriehen Sven und ich: NEeeeeeeeein!!!, welches ein paar Sekunden später nochmals vom Echo lautstark über den See geschallt wurde...

Ich war fix und fertig...ich zitterte und brauchte erstmal eine Pause....
Danach noch ein bissel Jerkt, aber es ging nichts mehr bei mir.

Sven hatte noch nen 50er Hecht auf Rliding`Rap.
und ich noch nen 30er Hecht auf Balza natural.

Naja hier noch nen ganz geiles Abendbild:
http://img34.*ih.us/img34/9813/p1030328.jpg

Morgen wird aber wieder angegriffen, vllt hängt dann ja das Metervieh =(!?


----------



## StefanN :) (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri euch beiden Sven und GuidoOo. Sehr schöne Bilder.

Naja nun werd ich mal.

Ich kam heute vom arbeiten nach Hause und wollte eig nicht los. Also ging ich bei icq online um eig. zu chillen . Pötzlich schrieb mich mein Kollege an. Zitat:"Na gehst heute noch angeln?"
Darauf hin antwortet ich nur lust los:"mhh weiss nicht so recht!"
Doch da hatte er die geile idee das wir noch ein kleine session mit anschließendem Nachtangeln machen können! das konnte ich natürlich nicht verneinen.Also meine 7 sachen gepackt und würmer gegraben. Kaum fertig mit dem graben, kam auch schon mein kollege.Sofort gings ab ans wasser und ins boot. Zuerst schleppten wir ne runde, doch da ging gar nichts. Am Spot angekommen Blinkerten, wobbelten und spinnten wir (ihr wisst schon  )
naja auch da tat sich nicht viel. wie aus dem nichts war meine Rute auf einmal krum und ein schöner pike von knapp 80cm hing am haken. Sauber gehakt, schnell ein paar fotos gemacht und zurück ins wasser. mein kollege dagegen blieb ohne erfolg. dannach machten wir unsere aal-rute klar. Vergebens!. es tat sich gar nichts bis wir beschlossen hatten das es für heute reicht.

Alles in einem, ein guter Tag der doch noch einen geilen Abschluss fand.


----------



## schakal1182 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an Guido, Stefan und Kollegen! Schöne Berichte und Bilder :m


----------



## robertnesta (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Folks,

ich hatte am 10.4.09 das Vergnügen meinen ersten "fototauglichen" Waller zu landen:
156cm 48Pfd um ca. 21:15 nach geschätzten 25 Min. Drill (überhaupt kein Zeitgefühl dank Adrenalin...).

:vik:


----------



## flasha (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



robertnesta schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> ich hatte am 10.4.09 das Vergnügen meinen ersten "fototauglichen" Waller zu landen:
> 156cm 48Pfd um ca. 21:15 nach geschätzten 25 Min. Drill (überhaupt kein Zeitgefühl dank Adrenalin...).
> ...



Wie?! Der Wels hatte noch Turnschuhe an?!:q


----------



## Hechtchris (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geil ich wusste gar nich das Hans Maulwurf angeln geht ! 

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wusste ich auch nicht das Hans Maulwurf Bergstraße 11 gerne angelt


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sehr schöne Berichte von euch Guido und Stefan. Das lese ich immer wieder gerne, weiter so! Natürlich auch Petri an den Wallerfänger.

Ich war gestern auch wieder mal mit dem Boot und Kumpel Norbert unterwegs um den Hechten nachzustellen. Die Beißlaune hielt sich in Grenzen und auch die Durchschnittsgrößen waren nicht besonders. Ist an diesem Gewässer aber oft so. Da gibt es meistens mehr Quantität als Qualität. Nichts desto trotz konnte jeder von uns 4 Hechte fangen und es gab auch noch einige Aussteiger und Fehlbisse. Die Fische bissen insgesamt sehr vorsichtig und vermehrt auf Schockfarben.

Ich habe nur ein Bild von dem großten Hecht des Tages gemacht.


http://img38.*ih.us/img38/6395/60eresoxi.jpg


----------



## xxxtside (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöner kann der herrentag nichtg beginnen....

hab vorhin am kanal nen 74er zander verhaftet :m

nen kleinen von 30cm hatte ich auch noch

catch and release #6

leider nur handypics




[/URL]




[/URL]

gruß eastside


----------



## dodo12 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri !
Schöne Zander eastside!


----------



## StefanN :) (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dank euch allen für die fetten Petris :q



eure fänge sind aber auch nicht von schlechten eltern besonders der 70er Zander, sehr schön.



MfG und ein dickes PETRI von StefanN


----------



## robertnesta (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Oh ja - Petri an den Zanderfänger #6. 
Echt n schönes Exemplar.
Ich greifs heut Abend wieder auf Waller an, da´s bei uns schwül-warm is und für heut Abend Gewitter angekündigt sind...


----------



## jan_h (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/5408/eiderzander.jpg



Nach drei erfolglosen Nachtansitzen an der Eider  hats dann gestern endlich geklappt. Die Laichzeit scheint endlich vorbei und es gab ordentlich Bisse, leider konnten wir nur einen verwandeln. Ich durfte mich über einen schönen Run freuen der mit einem Zander von knapp 70cm belohnt wurde. 

Gefangen auf totem Köfi, Rotfeder, an einer einfachen Grundmontage um kurz nach 2 Uhr. 

:vik:


----------



## StefanN :) (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri jan sehr schöner Zander  wie groß mag der sein? sieht nicht so aus wie ein lütter^^




MfG

ps:am wochenende werd ich wohl nochmal mit guidoOo mein glück auf Hecht probieren vllt auch auf aal  falls es klappen sollte kommt aufjedenfall ein neuer bericht hierher


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Jungs!

Ihr könnt einen auch ganz kirre machen  
Heute haben wir bis auf einen Selbstmörderbarsch so richtig schön am HH Hafen
abgeschneidert, naja noch ein paar Tage und die Weser ist wieder frei...


----------



## Jonny83 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wie versprochen noch die Bilder vom Start in die Raubfischsaison#6!!!
In der Reinfolge haben wir die Fische auch gefangen aber nebensächlich|rolleyes!!!
Teil I

Gruss Jonny


----------



## Jonny83 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da ja nur 5 Bilder in ein Bericht passen kommt noch ein Nachhang!!!

Teil II

Gruss Jonny


----------



## Ghanja (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dachte ja eigentlich, dass sich heute mal was machen lässt aber Zander und Hecht wollten nicht. Dafür durfte ich 4x mit Rapfen spielen - 2 davon blieben aber Sieger *g*. Die beiden gelandeten Tierchen hatten so etwas über 60 cm aber in der starken Strömung war der Drill wie fast ein Orgasmus ... :m


----------



## Newflyfisher (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Jonny83
Was fürn Barsch !

 Hab endlich mal wieder eine schöne BaFo von 45 cm und 1,2kg aus einem kleinen Flüsschen gezaubert. Hat auf einen 1er Mepps schon beim 2 Wurf gebissen.  Mein Ultralight Rütchen mit 12er Mono hat den ersten Härtetest anstandslos bestanden!  Die Krawatte die ich trage, ist von meiner 8 jährigen Tochter zum Vatertag selbstgebastelt. Absoluter Glücksbringer #6!


                                                                                             Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## manolo86 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ jonny 83
boah was ist das denn für ein Megabarsch, so einen habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Ist der genmanipuliert oder was?|supergri
Petri zu deine Superstreke


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hammer barsch! Unglaublich!
Aber auch die anderen Fische sind nicht zu missachten!
Echt geile Strecke!

Ich hab heute wohl die geilste Tour des Jahres gehabt!
Einfach unglaublich! ich bin immer noch so happy =)!
Naja ein paar Bilder gibbet natürlich auch noch und den Bericht mit noch vielen Bildern lege ich bei:
http://fishing-team-preetz.de.tl/Vatertagstour.htm

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/9386/p1030358.jpg
http://img33.*ih.us/img33/1684/p1030364.jpg
http://img33.*ih.us/img33/8947/p1030377.jpg

Schaut euch den Bericht an, da gibbet die ganzen Infos =)!


----------



## Xeffex (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Alter Schwede,
dickes Petri an Jonny83 zu der Strecke aber vor allem zu diesem Monster von Barsch!Als ich das Bild in Miniatur gesehen hab dachte ich zuerst das wäre nen vielleicht gehakter Brassen und war von den roten Flossen irritiert.Hammermässiges Tier.


----------



## zandi2 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an GuidoOo und Jonny83 . Das sind sehr schöne Fische.
@GuidoOo : Der Buster-Jerk in der Farbe ist wohl dein Liebling und das zu Recht.
Hoffe das meine bessere Hälfte mich dieses Wochenende noch loslässt.

lg Alex#h


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Super Barsch, was für ein Johnny^^


----------



## robertnesta (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi folks,

glückwunsch zu den schönen zandern + hechten!!
bei dem barsch schätz ich, dass nen karpfen ne barschhaut übergestreift wurde |supergri
spass bei seite - hammerfisch!!!

bei uns is heut nacht auch die post abgegangen:
haben auf 4 ruten einen karpfen mit 6 pfd (51cm) und 9(!!) waller erwischt von denen allerdings "nur" 2 das maß hatten (76 + 85 cm)
genug fischen für den moment - gute nacht


----------



## robertnesta (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab auf die Schnelle für alle dies interressiert noch n pic von oben erwähnten wallern und dem karpfen reingestellt.
als größenvergleich dient unten das feuerzeug.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Guido gute Stecke! #6Sind die Fische geschleppt oder geworfen?


@robertnesta
Kindergarten Cop?


----------



## LeNNoXX (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wenn ich guidoos bericht lese wird mir ganz warm ums herz!!
Wie kann der nur einen Zander fangen, wo es praktisch keine Zander gibt?????

Naja guidoo ich muss wohl mal wieder mit dir los


----------



## StefanN :) (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

endlich ist es wieder soweit, GuidoOO und ich haben eine session für morgen geplant, zeiflisch wird Hecht, Barsch und Aal sein. morgen fürh so ca um 8 uhr soll es losgehen, Tageskarte für GudioOo ist schon besorgt . später am mittag werden noch 2 kollegen von mir dazu stoßen. ich sag euch das wird wieder ein spaß. ich glaub ich kann heute nacht gar nicht schlafen 

MfG StefanN


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Erstmal danke an die Petris :l
@ Pike-Piekser
Allesamt wurden sie geworfen =)
Auf Schleppen geht bei uns seit dem 2ten Mai fast nichts mehr!

Ohja, morgen wird nen Spaß
Und Lenni  wir zwei beiden bekommen das auchnoch hin!

TL weiterhin!


----------



## Phanthom (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte gestern nen ca 65er Hecht und nen ca 50er Rapfen zu nem kurzen Foto überreden. Beide bissen auf einen Wobbler im Natur-Design.
Petri an alle anderen#h


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

phanthom

Schöne Fische 

Waren ja wie gesagt gestern auch los.
ICh konnte 9 Hechte fangen und Stefan 2.
LEIDER ist das Wasser noch so sehr klar, dass alle größeren Fische kurz vorm Boot abdrehten....

naja bilder und ausführlicher bericht kommen noch =)!


----------



## Ziegenbein (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

9 Hechte nicht schlecht, scheint ja richtig gut zu laufen momentan.

konnte bisher noch nicht einmal los :c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs, muss noch bis 1.06 warten -.-


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So hier nun der kleine Bericht:

Um halb 9 ging ja alles los. Stefan und ich machten uns auf den Weg zur Erkundungstour vom kleinen Plöner See.
Durch die Schwentine wurde geschleppt, aber wiedererwartend kein Biss. Am 1ten Spot angekommen hing dann auch gleich der erste Hecht. Natürlich wieder auf Jerk, doch dieser war heute nicht Trumpf, wie sich noch herausstellte:
http://img188.*ih.us/img188/9309/img1234o.jpg
Der recht stark pustende Wind war heute echt gut, er ließ uns genau an der Schilfkante vorbeitreiben.

Stefan, der mit Blinker angelte, vermeldtete erst einen Biss, dann noch einen...Warf die Stelle erneut an und auch bei ihm hing der erste Pike.
Nach ein paar Sprungeinlagen, bei denen der Fisch fast aus dem Bild sprang,
http://img37.*ih.us/img37/6043/img1238n.jpg
konnte Stefan auch seinen Entschneiderungsfisch in die Linse halten:
http://img200.*ih.us/img200/2306/img1243o.jpg
Nicht lang hats gedauert und schon hing der nächste Fisch:
http://img37.*ih.us/img37/39/img1246q.jpg
100m weiter platzierten auch ich meinen Blinker zwischen Bäumen und Schilf, machte 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen und schon hing der nächste Schniebler:
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/5690/img1251.jpg
Alle Fische standen so ca 2-5m entfernt von der Schilf/Baum/Graskante, genau an der, mit ?Schlick? zugepflasterten Kante.
So auch der nächste:
http://img194.*ih.us/img194/6011/img1252n.jpg
Bis um 13 Uhr hatten wir 5 Hechte, danach erstmal wieder zurück und Nils+Lars abgeholt...mit denen dort angefangen, wo wir bereits schon mal waren. Gleich am allerersten Spot, wo vorher kein Fisch zu finden war, kassierten wir 3 Nachläufer und Stefan einen Fehlbiss. Leider wollte kein Esox Lucius ins Boot.-.-
Nächste Stelle, wieder bog sich meine Rute, hab den Fisch aber noch im Wasser abgehakt.

Danach waren wir erstmal auf der Suche nach einem Hotspot, welcher nach 30 mins gefunden war. Eine schöne Krautbank, die bis 70cm unter die Wasseroberfläche ragte.
Ich montierte sofort meinen Jerk, Stefan einen Gliding Rap und gleich nach dem 1ten Auswurf bekam ich einen Nachläufer bis ans Boot. 2ter Wurf, diesmal fand mein Jerk einen grünen Abnehmer:
http://img29.*ih.us/img29/9726/img1260.jpg
http://img20.*ih.us/img20/3697/img1259r.jpg
Darauf passierte was recht "Lustiges". Ich jerkte wieder über ein Krautfeld bis kurz vor das Boot. Stefan verhädderte sich mit seiner Schnur in meiner. Hinter meinem Jerk stand nun aber ein 80+Hech und starrte diesen doof an..Mit "gefässelten" Händen musste ich diesen davon ziehen lassen.
Naja wayne 
Weiter ging der Erkundungstrip. Wir wechselten die Seeseite und stellten uns in den Windschatten. Dort bekam ich eine Attacke auf Blinker genau über einem Baum. Das Wasser war dort sowas von klar, man konnte alles beobachten. Ein kleiner Schniebler konnte nicht genug bekommen, schlitzte aber auch wieder aus...Die ganze windgeschützte Seite brachte rein garnüscht. Kaum standen wir wieder im Wind, beobachteten wie die Brassen ihr Laichgeschäft verrichteten und ein stattlicher Carp über eine Flache Sandbank in Form eines U-Bootes das Wasser über sich auftürmte...Die Stunden verrinnen ohne Biss.
Schließlich erbarmte sich noch nen kleiner Pike, und schnappte sich meinen Blinker:
http://img33.*ih.us/img33/6501/img1263j.jpg
Stefan, welcher mittlerweile einen mittleren Nervenzusammenbruch erlitt, hatte nurnoch mit Schlick und sich überschlagenden Blinkern zu kämpfen.

Nächste Bucht angefahren...Dort passierte wieder was außergewöhnliches. Wir bekamen einen Zupfer nach dem anderen. Kleine Hechte waren die Ursache...einmal verfolgten 2 Pikes den Blinker bis ans Boot...Blieben dort stehen...und schwammen dann zu dem Jerk von Stefan, der noch etwas im Wasser baumelte, guckten den 20seks an und verschwanden...#6
Alles etwas komisch heute...

Mittem auf dem See, man stelle sich vor, ist auf einmal eine Insel|kopfkrat:vik:, dort konnte ich dann noch einen Hecht auf Blinker verhaften....
http://img32.*ih.us/img32/980/img1268.jpg
Der Hecht fand den Aufenthalt an Bord wohl nicht soooo lustig, schlug den Kopf, mein Daumen fand den Weg in sein Maul und Ja, es tat weh...
http://img188.*ih.us/img188/3998/img1271.jpg
Meine Red Arc wurde zur Bloody Arc, Die Spiderwire Invisi Braid wurde zur Spiderwire Code Red, das Boot bekam ein lustiges Bluttropfenmuster usw...Klar ging das Jerken auch nicht mehr so leicht von der Hand.

Inzwischen ist es später Abend geworden, der 80er Hecht vom Mittag schwamm nochmals hinter meinem Jerk hinterher.
Beim Schleppen mit Rapala Original Floating (hier nochmal danke an Johnnie Wakler :-*)bekam ich noch einen brachialen Biss, die Rute wurde durchs Ganze Boot gezogen, leider hing der Pike nicht...Er ist von vorn auf den Wobbler raufgeschossen, und hinterließ nen nettes Loch im Kopfteil des Wobblers...
Stefan kassierte auchnoch eine Fehlattacke beim Schleppen.

Danach passierte etwas, was ich noch nie gesehen habe.
wir hatten ca 22 uhr. Die Hechte schienen im Fressrausch. 
Doch iwie auch nicht wirklich. Durch das klare Wasser konnte man seinen Köder genau beobachte und auch die zahlreichen Attacken. Die Hecht spielten pracktisch mit dem Köder.Es waren sicherlich 30 Attacken von denen wir NULL verwandeln konnten.
Ganz zum Schluss konnte ich allerdings doch noch einen Hecht fangen. Diesmal hing er am Rapala Floating. Wurde aber noch am Boot abgehakt.
Nils und Lars fingen auchnoch einen 80er Hecht und einer schlitzte ihnen aus...
 Am Nachtangeln konnte ich leider mitmehr Teil haben, weil mir mein Haus/Vereins/Moped/Garagen- Schlüssel am Steg ins Wasser fiel...Er liegt aber schon wieder bei mir zu Hause =)

So das war die 1te tour auf dem KL.PLöner See


----------



## StefanN :) (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

jaaa guido das war ein sehr geiler tag, dringender wiederholungsbedarf!!! war richtig geil, vor allem die attacken auf jerk. aber das waren alles keine schniebler mehr am abend die waren alle schon ein bisschen ordentlicher schade das sie nicht hingen, krasse attacken ey 

naja wird ja bald wiederholt die tour


MfG und PETRI HEIL !


----------



## senne (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Bericht, wie immer geile Fotos und bestimmt ein geiler Tag. 

Ein dickes Petri an Guidoo und seine Crew.


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da habt Ihr ja wieder kräftig zugeschlagen @GuidoOo und Co.#6
Dickes Petri.


----------



## BanditOG (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Guidoo u. Co. --> ein dickes Petrie, dein Jerk geht ja ab.....

ich war heute bei uns im Hafen unterwegs, eine weile tat sich nichts, nach ca. 1 Std. angeln kammen die bisse schlag auf schlag den erst Esox habe ich vorm Ufer verloren den zweiten konnte ich laden, leider war er nur 45 cm klein der dritte biss kamm in ca. 6-7 m Tiefe,nach einen kurzen harten drill hatte ich auch den verloren :r. Die nächsten Tage werde ich mir den Hafen mal genauer anschauen.

Wünsche dicke Fische an alle.


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War das letzte wochenende in Mecklenburg am luckower see und habe diese und weitere Barsche gefangen:vik: waren mine ersten gezielt gefangene barsche sonst nur ganz kleine beim friedfisch angeln


----------



## fischkop29 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hehe nice die kleinen Xd

soll heute abend auch mal los auf aal, mal gucken was geht 

mein kolege hat schon 20stk in 1er woche gefangen und ich noch gar kein ;( und bemerke alle samt auf n stück schweineleber

wenn ich heute was fang poste ich die mal


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle aber die barsche......da sind meine als Beifang ja größer  na ja  trotzdem petri...


----------



## BigGamer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @Guido, das Photo mit dem springenden Hecht is ja mal top#6 (Raubfisch-Cover?  Haben wir nen neuen Veit?)

Natürlich auch Petri an die anderen|wavey:


----------



## derWallerKalle (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich weiss das passt vielleicjt nicht in dieses Forum aber mir gelang heute der fang meines ersten rapfen.da ich vorher noch nie so einen fisch fing freue ich mich riesig!!der rapfen bis auf einen 6cm grossen rapalla wobbler im elritzen design gefangen habe ich ihn in der drau in kärnten/österreich


----------



## fischkop29 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wow schönes ding, so ein hatte ich auch noch nie 

dickes petri


----------



## kohlie0611 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



derWallerKalle schrieb:


> ich weiss das passt vielleicjt nicht in dieses Forum aber mir gelang heute der fang meines ersten rapfen....


Da bist Du schon richtig hier,Petri!


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> petri an alle aber die barsche......da sind meine als Beifang ja größer  na ja trotzdem petri...


 hab mich trotzdem riesig gefreut wie mann sehen kann petri an alle


----------



## StefanN :) (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöne fische und bilder  



DICKES PETRI 



MfG StefanN #6


ps:we geht wieder ne geile tour los und bericht wird dann auch kommen  bisschen die hechte ärgern :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hehe, der neue Veit werde ich bestimmt nicht 
Garnichtgenug Zeit zu...

Naja, Petri zum 1ten Rapfen...hab gehört die Dinger sollen richtig Radau machen?

War heute wieder mal mit Neu-Boardi Stefan aufm See.
Gleich beim ersten Wurf, hing der erste Hecht, schlitzte aber wieder aus! (noch nicht ganz da gewesen xD)
Naja 3 Würfe später hing dann aber der erste Hecht ganz:
http://img36.*ih.us/img36/8064/p1030385.jpg

100m weiter hing der nächste Hecht:
http://img37.*ih.us/img37/252/p1030397t.jpg

Lief bei mir ganz gut, beim Schleppen einen Ausschlitzer.

Danach an die Stelle gefahren, wo wir letzten die gantzen Fehlattacken hatten. Stefan hatte auch gleich nen Nachläufer, jedoch fing ich dann einen anderen Pike:
http://img32.*ih.us/img32/6637/p1030424.jpg
Zum guten Schluss nochmal durchs Flachwasser geschleppt,
und ich konnte noch 2 Pikes verhaften...von einem hab ich kein Bild, der hat sich im Wasser selbst abgehakt,
der anderen kam aber ins Boot:
http://img30.*ih.us/img30/2921/p1030425.jpg


so sry, musste mioch kurz fassen...nun wird gedaddelt =)! 
TL!


----------



## StefanN :) (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sehr geiler tag gewesen guidoOo obwohl ich abgeschneidert hab  naja wayne du hast halt den besseren jerk (genau neben einandergejerkt und immer auf GuidoOo's man man man der jerk ist echt bombe  ) naja hat trotzdem geschockt um am we guido da fang ich dann wieder nen 106er  


PETRI


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hammergeile Fotos und klasse Fische was Du hier ablieferst Guidoo #6.
Dickes Petri, und natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger..

Samstag geht meine Saison dann endlich auch wieder los....:vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger!

@Tommi Dann werden die Hechtomas ja wieder fast täglich zu sehen sein.


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

heute auch noch nen 55er esox erwischt


----------



## Dennert (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Guido

Ich find es auch Klasse, wie Du uns hier täglich mit neuen und schönen Fischen beglückst!
Top und weiterhin viel Erfolg  #6

Petri auch den anderen Erfolgreichen


----------



## stanleyclan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöne strecke Guidoo und immer mit dem einen Jerk :O echt geil


----------



## sonni 2 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein ganz dickes Petie an den Lockenkopf ^^:vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

=)
Danke für die zahlreichen Petris =)

Und ja, immer dieser Jerk =) Wozu auch nen anderen ran machen?^^

@ Tommi: Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wieviele Meterhechte du dieses Jahr fängst...*Neid*

@ Lasse: Willst du  Stress?


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri 
Guido sag mal was ist das eig. für ein Jerk??

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## adler1860 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger. Super Fotos!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sieht nach Buster-Jerk aus, oder?

Petri GuidoOo!


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

100 Punkte an Stefan...!
Jo ist nen Buster Jerk =)

Danke nochmals=)


----------



## Drag (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sieht nach Buster-Jerk aus, oder?
> 
> Petri GuidoOo!



In der Farbe 14


----------



## TJ. (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab auch mal wieder was gefangen |supergri

Kann zwar nicht mit den anderen fischen mithalten aber immerhin mein erster dieses Jahr

Und ja ich schaun bisschen blöd aber hauptsache der Fisch ist drauf 

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/8388/neckar3.jpg

64cm gefangen ganz klassisch mit Knicklichtpose und Köfi im Neckar

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri schönes ding !!!


----------



## Onkel Tom (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wieder mal Petri an Guido und auch an TJ!

Ich war heute nach einem heftigen Gewitter auch noch mal für eine Stunde am Wasser. Neben einem kleinen Hecht gab es noch diesen Dickbarsch hier.

http://img527.*ih.us/img527/5472/39erbarschimwasser.jpg

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/441/39erbarsch.jpg


----------



## BigGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Pötri!
Illex?


----------



## TJ. (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Des bild im wasser ist ja mal geil Petri

Jo müsste ein illex oder sowas sein

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fischkop29 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöne dinger, petri

mal ne frage ist das der hier? konnte kein anderen finden https://angel-technik.de/index.php?mp=products&file=popup_image&pID=1535ℑ=0&
und farbe 14 ist es nich


----------



## zanderzone (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

moin fischkop!

da kannst du den kaufen: http://www.jerkbait.com/index.php?ca...trike-Pro.html

dann unter jerkbaits schauen!


----------



## bardy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an die fänger! schöne fische!!
ab montag ist bei uns auch endlich raubfischstart ;D


----------



## Clown (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Onkel Tom,

erstmal ein dickes Petri zum schönen Barsch.... Eine Frage, hast du deinen Illex direkt an einen Wirbel geschaltet? Beeinträchtigt das nicht das laufverhalte? Säuft der nicht nach vorne ab?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Andy


----------



## GuidoOo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

auch von mir ein petri =)!


----------



## sonni 2 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petrie bei uns geht mit Barsch leider noch nicht so viel |gr:


----------



## Onkel Tom (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke Jungs!

Heute war ich noch mal kurz nach der Arbeit los und habe zwei große Hechte versemmelt! Man kann ja nicht immer gewinnen...

@ Clown

JA, der Wobbler hängt an einen Wirbel mit Karabiner und da ich so recht gut fange habe ich noch keinen Grund gesehen, da etwas zu ändern. Ich führe die Köder auch recht schnell mit nur wenigen Ruhephasen, da fällt das ganze auch nicht so in Gewicht.


----------



## KugelBlitz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Leute!
So hab nun auch endlich meinen ersten brauchbaren Hecht dieses Jahr gefangen.
Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit!
Gebissen hat der Esox am 25.05.09 um 19 Uhr direkt nach dem auf Grund sinken lassen(ca 5 Meter).Der gute hatte 96cm bei 10 Pfund und wurde auf einen Fox Spinner Grösse 5 in Silber gefangen!

Gestern Abend gabs dann noch nen 70er Hecht auf den gleichen Köder, aber der "kleine" durfte nach nem ordentlichen Kampf wieder in sein nasses Element zurück.
Gruss Tobi

Ps:Sorry für den Blick auf dem Bild.......


----------



## Terraxx (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Will euch ja nicht meine ersten Hechte vorenthalten  Außerdem meinen ersten Barsch über 30cm (34cm), das waren nämlich meine Ziele für den Trip gewesen, außerdem eine Rotfeder von 31cm auf einen Spinner die größer war als der kleinere Barsch 

p.s.: Der große Barsch war zu dem Augenblick wo ich ihn am Maul hochgehalten habe schon tod, ansonsten unterstütze ich meistens mit der anderen Hand, Akku war leer, konnte kein besseres Foto von ihm machen 

Maße+Köder: Barsch 34 cm (Köderfisch) , 29cm (Tauwurm), Rotfeder (Rot-Silber-Spinner), Hecht alle Köfis (68, 63,61,49)


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

na da dickes petri!
 aber haste die ganzen hechte mitgenommen?


----------



## Esoxfan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

saubere Strecke !:m
Petri Heil #6



Gruß Daniel


----------



## zanderzone (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Aalredl schrieb:


> na da dickes petri!
> aber haste die ganzen hechte mitgenommen?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, aber lasst uns nicht drüber diskutieren! Er hat sich so entschieden und fertig.. Ändern kann man es nu auch nicht mehr!
Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri zu der Strecke!!!:m
Obwohl 49cm natürlich ein hartes Brot ist!


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

70er Hecht & 44er Barsch vom Greifswalder Bodden...

der Hecht ging beim Hornhechtangeln auf nen MeFo-Blinker,
mein größter Brasch bis jetzt biss auf nen großen goldenen Löffelblinker...

... morgen gehts weiter! |rolleyes


----------



## tomry1 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey Terrax, dickes Petri Heil! Die Technik haste nun ja aufjedenfall raus :vik:
Sei froh das du noch 15 jahre alt bist.
Fehler dürfen dir also noch passieren
Von den Hechten hätte ich und sicherlich andere Boardies nur den ersten von oben mitgenommen (den größten)  ,nimm es dir zu herzen und versuche beim nächsten mal "nachhaltiger" zu fischen.
Du willst ja schließlich kein Babykiller sein.

So nun genug OT, Petri auch den anderen erfolgreichen Fängern!


----------



## BanditOG (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Barschen Jungs und zu der Hecht Strecke:m.

Ich wurde im Geschäft von einem Geschäftspartner angesprochen ob ich ihn nicht mal zum Zander angeln mit nehmen könnte, da er noch nie einen gefangen hatte.

So besorgte ich ihm ein Tageskarte und durfte dann den Guide spielen. Nach ca. 1 Std. konnte ich einen ca. 60er Pike landen und ne Stunde später ging für meinen Geschäftspartner ein Traum in Erfüllung, sein erster 60er Zander :m


----------



## Ziegenbein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri

Da hast jetzt einen infiziert #6


----------



## StefanN :) (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri schöne bilder !! 

Sonntag ist es endlich wieder so weit, GuidoOo, 2andere kollegen und ich wollen wieder los auf hecht  

das war ein spaß sicherlich wird ein bericht mit schönen bildern folgen 


MfG und PEtri StefanN


----------



## Kark (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,
hier ist mal eine kleine Auswahl an gejerkten Hechten aus der ersten Maiwoche in den schwedischen Schären. Unter anderem war auch endlich mein erster Meterhecht dabei.




















Grüße

Kark


----------



## dodo12 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri!
Petri auch an alle Fänger!


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil Jungs!


----------



## yassin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @Kark zum ersten meter:m meinen hab ich auch noch zu bezwingen

auch an die andern petri


----------



## serge7 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger der letzten Tage. Der erste "Meter" ist natürlich auch immer was Besonderes...

Auch ich kann nach vielen kleinen Zandern in letzter Zeit bis maximal 55 aus ostfriesischen Gewässern einen sehr schönen Fisch vermelden, der mich heute sehr gefreut hat...

Nachdem ja viele Angler die Hauptkanäle in den letzten Wochen rund um die Uhr beangelt haben, hab ich mich mal an einen Nebenkanal zum Werfen zurückgezogen. Da hatte ich dann wenigstens meine Ruhe...

Knackiger aber unaufgeregter Drill an der bewährten Kombi...

Gruß Sergio


----------



## celebration (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Zander, Petri


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungens!
Besonders an den Meterhecht und dem "abseits"zander =)!#6
Nach Strumpause gings heute für STEFAN und mich auch mal wieder los.

Gleich am ersten Spot hakte Stefan nen Pike von ca. 70cm, dieser schlitzte leider wieder aus...

Wir haben lange im "Dunkeln" gefischt, doch dann bekam Stefan endlich den ersehnten Biss. Über ca 9m auf einen Rapala Magnum im Weißfischdekor.

Na wo ist der Hecht:
http://img38.*ih.us/img38/6818/p1030433.jpg
Kleines Foto:
http://img10.*ih.us/img10/3999/p1030440gud.jpg
Und danach gings dann auch wieder ins Element:
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/3773/p1030446y.jpg
Danach ging das Fische suchen weiter. Stefan hatte noch einen Ausschlitzer beim Schleppen...Wir haben beide nen bissel gepennt, danach hatte ich eine Fehlattacke auf Top-Water Jerk und noch einen Ausschlitzer auf Blinker.

Mittlerweile war die Dämmerung schon im vollen Gange. Stefan meinte, dass er letztes Jahr 2 größere Hechte auf Gummi verloren habe, beim Schleppen, also mal nen Gummi ran. und siehe da, auch ich konnte mich entschneidern:
Mit 76cm ein guter Anfang!
http://img25.*ih.us/img25/4698/p1030462t.jpg
Auch für ihn hieß es: Back To Home =)
http://img7.*ih.us/img7/5657/p1030469.jpg

Danach nochmal gejerkt, aber nichts ging|uhoh:...Naja.
Gehts halt ab nach Hause.
Auch Stefan montierte einen Kopyto. Mitten aufm See knallte es ganz ordentlich in seiner Sportex, auch die Bremse machte ein von uns so geliebtes Geräusch.
Der Drill war einer der Nummer: GOOIL!
Wir wurden klitschnass, aber es machte einfach Spaß den Fisch im Sonnenuntergang zu drillen, Nä Stefan?
Naja, nach geglückter Handlandung konnte Stefan seinen zweiten größeren Hecht der Saison gen Digi strecken =)
93cm maß die Hechtdame, ich hab auf den cm genau geschätzt 
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/3057/p1030477.jpg
http://img34.*ih.us/img34/7089/p1030479v.jpg​ 

Auch von mir Nochmals ein ganz Dickes Petri an dich, Stefan!
Sonntag wird wieder angegriffen =)!


----------



## loki73 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

na dann mal ein großes petri heil euch beiden.
scheinbar habt ihr ein gutes revier und gute spots gefunden.

ich bin heute mit einem ca 35er schniepel zwar entschneidert, aber es will kein größerer in der letzten zeit ans band gehen.

dann schaue ich mir halt weiter euren tollen fänge an und träume weiter.


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ all: Schöne Fische!

@ Serge7: Petri Heil! Der gehört schon in die Oberklasse!


----------



## yassin (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wieder mal top @GuidoOo und Stefan
auch an die andern top fische

hab auch nen 73er Hecht landen können

durfte natürlich weiter rauben:m


sorry fürs bild#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Jungs!


----------



## dodo12 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger. - Wirklich tolle Fänge!


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

gestern noch für 1 1/2 stunden aufm bodensee gewesen, 70er Hecht erwischt


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

huch ^^

bild vergessen..


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Guido:  Mensch sind das geile Bilder von euch. Vorallem die Release-Bilder und das mit dem Sonnenuntergang. Macht echt Spaß hier zu lesen.

Petri auch an die anderen, Geile Fische dabei


----------



## Steph75 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger.
@ kai. Petri. Schöner Zander


----------



## serge7 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Dank!


----------



## Finke20 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:vik:

Ich versuchte gestern mit meinem Kumpel, ein für mich Jungfräulichen etwa 5 ha großen See zu beangeln.
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/5248/dscf0326.jpg

Also das Boot zu Wasser gelassen und das erste Krautfeld angesteuert. Nach dem 3 Wurf hatten wir den ersten biss. Nach einem kurzen Kampf lag der erste 65 cm Hecht im Boot. Er konnte dem Salmo nicht wiederstehen.
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/2129/dscf0320.jpg

Weiter ging es und was soll ich sagen, hat Gunnar nicht den nächsten Hecht am Haken, er war diesmal 56 cm lang und er konnte wieder schwimmen gehen.
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/5528/dscf0322z.jpg

Bei mir sah es bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt recht schlecht aus. 
So jetzt wurde in der Köderkiste gekramt und es sollte ein Illex seine Chance erhalten. Der erste Wurf kurz gezupft Fischkontakt, aber es entpuppte sich als ein 13 cm Barsch der dem Wobbler nicht wiederstehen konnte.
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/3048/dscf0321.jpg

Also keine Angst vor großen Ködern die Fische haben auch keine.
So ging es den ganzen Nachmittag, ich konnte alles anbieten Mepps Größe 2,3 oder 5, nur Barsche gingen an den Haken, insgesamt über 30 Stück, aber keiner größer als 20 cm. Gunnar konnte inzwischen seinen dritten Hecht verhaften, ein 50 cm Geselle. Ich bekam inzwischen schon den Namen Barschkiller, was ich jetzt gar nicht lustig fand, weil Zielfisch ist ja der Hecht gewesen. Was den Fischkontakt anging bin ich klar im Vorteil gewesen. Die Uhr ging auf 18.00 Uhr und das Ende dieses schönen Tages kam immer näher.
Jetzt wurde ganz Tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen und es fand sich ein Storm Gummihecht, dieser hat schon einige Hechte erlegt, aber in diesen Krautfeldern ist er sicher zu schwer. Der Köder knallte aufs Wasser und nach 3 Kurbel Umdrehungen gab es einen Schlag in der Rute, mein erster Hecht in diesem See hing am Haken 68 cm. Er hatte den Gufi voll im Rachen.
http://img189.*ih.us/img189/2091/dscf0324.jpg

Gunnar machte bloß |bigeyes und staunte nicht schlecht. Der Hecht wurde versorgt und weiter ging es. 2 Würfe später ist die Rute wieder krumm. Der nächste Esox lag im Boot 58 cm und wieder auf den Gummihecht, leider hat er mir den Schwanz vom Gufi abgebissen und es ist kein Ersatz da. Aber was soll´s Zielfische verhaftet und ein schöner Angeltag ging zu Ende. Aber diesen kleinen See werde ich bestimmt nochmal besuchen.

Gruß Finke20 #h


----------



## Promachos (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo

und zunächst mal "Petri" allen Fängern. Sind wirklich schöne Fische dabei (Kai#h).

Ich wollte gestern mit Boardie Michl über Mittag den Rapfen nachstellen. Nachdem wir fast eine Stunde lang fast sämtliche Kunstköder (vom Spinner über Spöket und Cycadabis zu Oberflächenwobbler und Popper) ohne Erfolg durchprobiert hatten, montierte ich einen Berkely Frenzy Diver.
Erster Wurf schnell durchgeleiert - nichts. Zweiter Wurf in der Strömung spielen lassen und nur leichte Bewegungen - und schon kam der Biss. Zunächst dachte ich an einen stattlichen Rapfen, aber dann ging der Tanz los: Der Fisch zog zuerst ganz allmählich flußauf und nahm dann richtig Tempo auf. Ich musste wirklich ziemlich dagegenhalten, um ihn zum Stehen zu bringen. So ging das einige Minuten hin und her. Michl war sich schnell sicher : "Waller!" und so war's auch. Am Ufer zeigte sich ein schöner Waller (mein erster!), den Michl mit gekonntem Wallergriff landete. Eine schnelle Messung ergab etwas mehr als 120 cm; dann durfte der Fisch wieder in sein Element zurück.
Dank an Michl für die professionelle Landung:m.

Gruß Promachos

P.S.: Falls sich jemand wundert, dass nicht ich den Fisch halte, sondern Michl: Nachdem mir einige Leute bei meinem Hecht vom Dezember, den ich zum Photographieren kurz(!) im Kescher auf den Boden gelegt habe, vorgeworfen haben, ich hätte den Fisch unnötig gequält, habe ich mich diesmal für ein "Sofortphoto" entschieden. Ihr wollt ja den Fisch sehen und nicht den Fänger.


----------



## serge7 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri Dietmar! Schönet Ding.

Und lass Dich von einigen boardies hier nicht ärgern, nächstes mal nimmst Du den Fisch wieder selbst in die Hand.


----------



## kulti007 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so, in na halben stunden gehts zur elbe um die zandersaison 2009 zu eröffnen :l

...man bin ick aufgeregt |bigeyes


----------



## ssoellner (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi, ich bin steffi ... öhm ... schreib heute das erste mal hier drin, obwohl ich schon 2 jahre hier dabei bin |peinlich ... zähle mich zwar nich zur angelelite, aber nuja geht so ...

ich muss mich heute echt mitteilen ... ich glaube ich hatte heute den fang meines lebens ... bin immer noch ganz bala bala #d... 

ich habe ja schon so manchen barsch geärgert und auch schon ein paar schöne erwischt, aber heute ... ?????|kopfkrat 

... ich pack jetz einfach mal die bilder rein hier ...

das monster... 52 cm, fast 2,5 kg




dann der 2. ...




Nr. 3 ...




und dann nochmal ...





vielleicht denk ihr jetzt ich hab echt einen an der meise ... aber ich drille immer noch :q

dachte immer barsche sind ab einer gewissen größe einzelgänger???? ... oder doch nich?? ... ein schwarm mit riesen????? ... ich kanns echt immer noch nich fassen ... #c ... 

schon auch mal sowas erlebt????


----------



## kulti007 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri steffi :m super barsche... 

ich bin wieder zurück vom zandersaisonstart. zander gabs leider keine. aber dafür konnte ich einen kleinen wels von 1,10m landen. besser wie nichts :q

[URL=http://img189.*ih.us/my.php?image=sth70424.png]http://img189.*ih.us/img189/7649/sth70424.png
[/URL]


----------



## Wattwurm62 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Steffi
Schöne Dickfische haste da gefangen. Von so einer Strecke träumt auch so mancher aus der "Elite".
Von mir ein fettes Petri  #6#6


----------



## Sledge (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri , den Fängern #6!

Super Fische, und alles Andere als alltäglich , Glückwunsch!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri. Hat bestimmt gut gekämpft der Junge!:vik:


----------



## ssoellner (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke ihr anglers#h

wow, schöner wels Christoph petri:m 

so, bin schon wieder auf dem sprung ans wasser, ma kucken was sich tut ... der zander lässt sich bei uns noch nich so locken ... oder heute vielleicht doch:q

nu denn ...


----------



## zandertex (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute Nacht auf Köderfisch gefangen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wir haben auch ne Zandergranate zu melden...


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2506530#post2506530


----------



## dodo12 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu der "Zandergranate" und an die ganzen anderen Fänge!


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Echt ne Wahnsinns-Strecke, steffi!
Pötri!


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber Steffi! Das ist echt eine Wahnsinnsstrecke an Dickbarschen! Dickes Petri.

Das Großbarsche Einzelgänger sind stimmt nicht ganz. Sie tun sich in Gruppen von ungefähr gleicher Größe zusammen.

@Kulti Petri zum Wels! Hat sich der Kleine die Schmarre beim Drill zugezogen oder war sie schon etwas älter?


----------



## kulti007 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @Kulti Petri zum Wels! Hat sich der Kleine die Schmarre beim Drill zugezogen oder war sie schon etwas älter?




sah frisch aus die wunde...er hat sich auch mehrere male am grund festgemacht. aber ich denke er wirds überleben #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Absolut goile Barsche!!
Petri Heil dazu - davon träum ich auch..


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Kulti Sehi ch auch so. Während der Laichzeit und als Jungfische zeihen sie sich teilweise bösere Verletzungen zu.

@Zandertex Petri zum Kneifer


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wow, was für Barsche. Da träumt jeder Raubfischangler von. Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|bigeyes wow petri zu den strammen Barschen.
Natürlich auch zu dem 91er Zaner...ein Traum =)!

Wie schon angekündigt, waren Nils, Stefan und ich wieder zum Spinnfischen los.
Eig wollten wir den kleinen Plöner See unsicher machen, dies konnten wir aber gleich abschreiben, weil der Wind viel zu stark war...
Also die nächste Stelle angefahren, Stefan machte einen Wurf und schon hing der erste Esox, dies ließ ja auf den Tag hoffen.
Achja, wir hattens 6:50!
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/5369/img1369x.jpg
Doch leider wurde unserer Vorfreude ein kräftiger Dämpfer verpasst. Das Wasser war wieder mal glasklar, die Sonne stand schon bald hoch am Himmel. Es war 9 Uhr und die Sonne brannte bereits...-.-
Nichts wollte so wirklich gehen. Die Zeit verstrich, wir suchen verschiedene Spots nach Fisch ab, aber erfolglos. Nichts  im Flachwasser, Nichts im Freiwasser...
Konnte man mal einen Hecht zum Biss überreden, war dieser so leicht, dass der Fisch nicht hing.
Unsere einzige Hoffnung war es, die Fische beim Schleppen zu suchen. Zwischendurch bekamen wir einen Anruf von Nils, er konnte einen prallen 85er Hecht auf Gummi fangen!
Petri nochmal!
Beim Schleppen hatte Stefan dann endlich einen größern Hecht drann, er biss auf einen braunen Kopyto, doch leider konnte er den Haken kurz unter der Oberfläche wieder abschütteln.|evil: Passte irgendwie alles...
Danach hatte auch ich einen Biss auf Kopyto in Weißfischdekor, ich schlug sofort an, doch leider kam keine Gegenwehr, nur der Tellerschwanz vom Kopyto wurde mehrmals gepierced...
Ums perfekt zu machen, hatte auch Nils einen Fehlbiss auf blauen Jenzi-GUmmifisch...komisch komisch...
Mittlerweile war der Nachmittag angebrochen, und endlich konnte Stefan mal wieder einen Esox landen.
Gebissen auf geschleppten Kopyto in Braun.
http://img195.*ih.us/img195/8809/img1375a.jpg
Ich hingegen war immernoch Schneider...=(
Danach sahen wir Nils auf der Gegenseite einen 60er Hecht drillen, wir fuhren hinüber und endlich konnte auch ich meinen ersten und einzigen Hecht präsentieren:
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/5909/img1382z.jpg
Mal wieder auf DEN jerk =)
Am Abend erhofften wir uns noch den ein oder anderen Fisch...
Nils hatte noch einen Fehlbiss auf Gummi, Stefan fing noch einen 45er auf 2-teiligen Wobbler, und Nils noch nen 50er auf getwitchten X-Rap.
Aber ich, ich konnte noch einen Traumfisch landen.
Der Tag hatte sich ab jetzt für mich gelohnt!|supergri|supergri



Einen kapitalen Stockfisch von über 350cm und mehrenen Kilos konnte ich erfolgreich per Handlandung aufs Boot hiefen:
http://img5.*ih.us/img5/6638/img1399b.jpg
... war doch alles ein bissel frustrierend...
Aber es gab ja schließlich einen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang um das Gemüt fröhlich zu stimmen.
http://img268.*ih.us/img268/5672/img1386l.jpg
Nils hatte sich mittlerweile Entschieden den Heimweg anzutreten, Stefan und ich schoben noch eine Tour Nachtschleppen. Doch auch da wollte kein Esox hängen.
Ich bekam einen guten Biss auf Super Shad Rap in Hot Tiger, doch ehe wir die kreischende Bremse identifizierten, war der Fisch auch schon wieder weg.
Danach gings nach Hause...


----------



## Martinez (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Guido,
macht immer wieder Spaß deine Berichte zu lesen#6.

ich war heute 5 Std. am Sorpesee schleppen.
Absolute 0-Nummer...

Gruß


Martinez


----------



## sonni 2 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri ihr beiden Fischreuber ^^ #6


----------



## ssoellner (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hey super fänge!!! petri!!!

nu, zwei barsche konnten meinem kopyto heut auch nich wieder stehen

aber die stachler waren echt vorsichtiger heut ...


----------



## yassin (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Steffi wow wow wow jetzt mal langsam mit den ganzen Dickbarschen :vik:   Petri


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Steffi, das ist doch nicht normal!


----------



## paul188 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Gestern gab es für Kumpel Heinz und mich einen 70er Zander und einen 72er Hecht...ansonsten noch Fische um 50cm....

schwimmt natürlich alles wieder!!


Gruß


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Steffi! Da hast du ja mal ganz dick nachgelegt! Damit machst du bestimmt so manchen gestandenen Angler neidisch. #6


----------



## GuidoOo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Unglaublich die ganzen Dick-Barsche!
Aber auch Petri an Paul  und seinen Freund!


----------



## yassin (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

auch nen Petri an GuidoOo und Co. und Paul


@Steffi nicht das du hier ein Barsch zehn mal Fotografierst:m


----------



## Heuwiese (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischjäger.*
*Ich hatte das Glück, mit Sandro einem erfahrenen Zanderspezialisten die Erfahrungen auszutauschnen. *
*Und was soll ich sagen wir hatten Erfolg.*


























*Alle Fische können wieder gefangen werden und schwimmen gesund und munter in ihrem Zuhaus.*


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Heuwiese Petri euch beiden! Das seiht mir sehr nach dem Muldestausee aus.


----------



## Heuwiese (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @Heuwiese Petri euch beiden! Das seiht mir sehr nach dem Muldestausee aus.


 

*Wo, wie groß und wie viele Fisch ist mir gleich.*
*Wir hatten Spaß und Erholung an unserm Hobby.*


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute 5 Stunden an der Lahn in Hessen auf Hecht spinnen.

Habe nix gefangen. Nur einen Salmo Perch 14cm verloren.#q

Am 30.5.09 hatte ich noch einen 62er Hecht gefangen. (Nachtrag).


----------



## discobarsch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich werd mich hier mal mit meinem ERSTEN ZANDER ÜBERHAUPT einreihen!#6
der bursche hat mir auf jedenfall noch ne menge platz nach oben gelassen  aber der anfang ist gemacht und der nächste kann ja eigentlich nur grösser sein!


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@discobarsch Petri zur #1. Der nächste kommt bestimmt und der wird auch größer sein.


----------



## flasha (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



discobarsch schrieb:


> ich werd mich hier mal mit meinem ERSTEN ZANDER ÜBERHAUPT einreihen!#6
> der bursche hat mir auf jedenfall noch ne menge platz nach oben gelassen  aber der anfang ist gemacht und der nächste kann ja eigentlich nur grösser sein!



süß :m


----------



## kspr (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

haha discobarsch,
diese größe von Zandern erinnert mich an meinen Urlaub am Greifswalder Bodden. Dort habe ich in der Marina lauter solcher zander beim "Dropshot" gefangen. Ich hatte das gefühl dort gab es mehr von dieser Größe als Weißfische


----------



## discobarsch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



kspr schrieb:


> haha discobarsch,
> diese größe von Zandern erinnert mich an meinen Urlaub am Greifswalder Bodden. Dort habe ich in der Marina lauter solcher zander beim "Dropshot" gefangen. Ich hatte das gefühl dort gab es mehr von dieser Größe als Weißfische


 
bei mir wars ähnlich: den zander auf dem bild hab ich im stralsunder hafen gefangen!


----------



## zesch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

um 16:20 hat nach 9,5 Stunden Gummifischen endlich der erste Zander gebissen:







(Rhein - NRW)

Gruß
zesch


----------



## dodo12 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Zandern!


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem schönen Zander. Respekt nach 9,5 Std. wäre mir schon der Arm abgefallen!


----------



## Koalano1 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Perti zum Ausdauer-Zander!


----------



## StefanN :) (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PETRI an alle, sehr schöne Fänge dabei


----------



## dermichl (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Konnte heute die größte Forelle meines Lebens erwischen.satte 63 cm.gewicht muss ich noch feststellen.bin happy ohne ende #h



wo hast du die gefangen?paderborn ist ja nicht ganz so weit weg von mir.antwort bitte per mail hier im board,damit ich die antwort nicht verpasse
#h


----------



## Steph75 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Steffi. Dickes Petri zur Dickbarschstrecke. Da hast du ja ne echte Gold(äh Barsch)grube gefunden.
@ Andre. Petri. Schöne Fische. Gruß aus O-Land


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute wieder 3 Stunden auf hecht unterwegs. 1 Fehlbiss sonst nix.#q


----------



## ssoellner (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Steffi, das ist doch nicht normal!



bin ja auch nich normal, bin anglerin


----------



## Schmelle (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

moin zusammen


war letztens mit meinem bruder und einem freund an einem privaten see paar Tage auf Hecht angeln . das ergebnis konnte sich auch durchaus sehen lassen: viele hechte bis einen Meter, dazu ein paar schöne rotfedern. #6


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



ssoellner schrieb:


> bin ja auch nich normal, bin anglerin


 
Hier sind 70.000 "nicht Normale", aber wer kann schon ohne zu lügen von sich behaupten so eine gewaltige Dickbarschstrecke hingelegt zu haben?|bigeyes#6


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@schmelle
Petri, schöne Fische#6


----------



## minden (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Teils Klasse Fotos mal wieder dabei....petri#6

Mein Saisonstart verlief auch mit seh guten Fischen. Es gab ein paar Barsche (der beste 45cm), Hechte bis 94, und Zander, u.a. ein 79er und 86er....so kanns weitergehen.

Selbstverständlich schwimmen sie alle wieder und sorgen in der nächsten Laichzeit für Nachwuch


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri minden! Da hast ja mal wieder richtig zugeschlagen.


----------



## Angeljonas1 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen! :vik:
Bei mir war das Pfingstwochenende eher von den wilden Schniepeln geprägt, die natürlich Hoffnung auf die nächsten Jahre machen, sich aber wirklich besinnungslos auf fast jede Ködergröße gestürzt haben. |rolleyes
Das war dann noch der beste Fang des Tages.
Euch allen weiterhin dickes Petri und beste Grüße aus Berlin! #h #6
jonas


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum hecht,

ich war gestern noch am see,nach 3 stunden spinnfischen bissen zwei 35er hechte auf wobbler (gingen natürlich wieder baden ) danach wollte ich noch auf aal angeln und fing einen 63er zander. da am waginger see der zander bis 15.6 schonzeit hat musste ich ihn leider zurück setzen. achja es war der erste zander meines lebens und ich hatte meine digicam nicht dabei#q#q#q kein bild kein fisch nur die erinnerung:c


----------



## Silurid666 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab am vergangenen we nach einigen erfolglosen sitzungen wieder mal etwas in der alten heimat verhaften können:
wels - 1,20m / 33pfd
der war hart erkämpft - drill + manuelles befreien aus zwei überhängenden geästen - über ne stunde...:-/

und netter zander von 63cm und knapp 4 pfd


----------



## zesch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Silurid

+ schönes Gewässer im Hintergrund !

GRuß
zesch


----------



## Silurid666 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri dank, zesch--

ja das gewässer sieht klasse aus und mausert sich langsam zu meinem favoriten. ist nur  schwierig zu beangeln - teilweise sehr flach und massig hindernisse, kleine inseln und tote bäume..

mfg


----------



## paul188 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Pötri Seb!!!! Vorallem zum "mal eben Zander" und zur geilen Sonnenbrille!!!!!#6#6

@steph:danke... und spätestens bis September#h

So habe auch noch einen schlanken 91er von heute morgen... bis zur nächsten Laichzeit kann sie ja noch zulegen


Gruß Paul


----------



## Esoxfan (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Seeeehr schön .:m
Petri Heil :vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern.
Hammergeile Fotos und klasse Fische...#6
Mein Saisonstart verlief leider nicht sehr berauschend.
Nur der 91er kam kurz zum (leider recht schlechten ) Foto vorbei.




Kann ja nur noch besser werden.:m


----------



## dermichl (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich find das foto gut Tommi#6
hat etwas geheimnissvolles


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@paul188

Boaaahhh geiler Fisch.:q:q:q


----------



## StefanN :) (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hey, sehr schöne fische

PETRI 

@paul188 der zander hat den gufi ja ordentlich inhaliert  sehr schön


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Hecht! 

Da kann man mal die unterschiedlichen Ansprüche zwischen "Profis" und "Anfängern" sehen. Hätte ich den 91er gehabt, ich hätte tagelang von nichts anderem mehr geredet. :q


----------



## ssoellner (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@paul188 .. Wow, schöner Zander Pertri!!!

und @Tommi    Petri zum Hecht!!!

auf solche größen warte ich noch|rolleyes


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

was ihr so alles an hechten fangt#d bei mir war der größte diesen jahres n 63er :c


----------



## discobarsch (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo zusammen,
wollte gestern abend eigentlich auf zander mit gummi los aber als dann die barsche gebissen haben wars mir auch ganz recht: 30cm, 35cm, 30cm, 30cm, 20cm, 15cm, 30cm
macht echt spass wenn die jungs kohldampf schieben 

petri auch an alle anderen fänger (91er hecht wär für mich übrigens pb!)

gruss

p.s.: bitte entschuldigt das fehlende lächeln, mit selbstauslöser ist das immer so eine sache!


----------



## Clown (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.... Super Bericht und noch schönere Fische.

Macht weiter so.#6#6#6

Mfg
Andy


----------



## surfer93 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bei mir gabs Gestern beim ersten Versuch anch der Schonzeit gleich 3 Zander.
Den kleinen habe ich cniht gemessen, der Zweite hatte 42cm udn der dritte 47cm. 
Alle sind wieder zurück im kühlen Nass

Bisse kamen nur auf Wedgetail in Braun/Gelb!
Bilder gibts hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74998&page=45


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@paule: dickes Petri...schicker Fisch...


----------



## adler1860 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Respekt und Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Toby77 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo zusammen ,

ist mein erster beitrag , ich verfolge die raubfischfänge aber schon seit längerer zeit sehr schöne bilder.
dickes petri an alle fänger.
wollte meinen zander pb vom 30.5. auch mal zum besten geben weit ü-90 |supergri schwimmt wieder (catch&release)


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hammer fisch!
Petri!


----------



## Checco (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein Rapfen der dem Blinker nicht widerstehen konnte, schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Maik (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Checco schrieb:


> schwimmt wieder.



wo denn im gartenteich ??


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@toby77: Petri, ein Ausnahmefisch!

@checco: ...petri aber ein Foto vor der haustür und dann schwimmt wieder...naja...


----------



## rudli (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein Haus am See ist doch ne fitte Geschichte
Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Checco (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schon mal was von Haus mit Seegrundstück gehört, soll es wirklich geben.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

An welchem See in Viersen oder Nettetal hast du denn geangelt?


----------



## Steph75 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Paul.
Wow. Klasse mein Bester. Schicker Zander. Da bekomm ich glatt Lust sofort loszufahren


----------



## Holger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Paul

Auch hier nochmals dickes Petri ! Klasse Fisch ! #6

Ich glaub, Steph, Endric und ich fahrn jetzt schon los.....mach ma Frühstück :q


----------



## Phanthom (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen|wavey:. Wirklich paar nette pics dabei#6. War heut mal wieder Meister Esox nachstellen. Nach zwei erfolglosen Stunden wurde ich dann mit nem 55er und mit nem Schniepel belohnt. Der kleine wurde gleich im Wasser abgehängt, deshalb das Foto.


----------



## paul188 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für die Petris!

So war heute nochmal mit Dominik los... und habe noch ein paar Bilder

diesen Hecht hat Dominik übrigens vorgestern schonmal gefangen...C&R sei Dank;-)


----------



## paul188 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

noch n paar von heute...


----------



## Luki** (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Großes Petri Heil an alle Fänger!
Vor allem Paul und co, super Fische dabei!!!


Gruß


----------



## dermichl (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich bin ja echt platt,ich angel seit 30 jahren(bin mit 10 angefangen) aber solche tollen fänge gelingen mir nie
meine tops waren 
nen karpfen von 80cm und 16 pfund
nen aal von 1,08m 
nen barsch von 47 cm
nen hecht von 88cm
und 
ne forelle von 72cm 
aber son richtigen knaller lässt sich nich fangen
frag mich was ich falsch mach
liegts an den gewässern an denen ich bin?
ich angel in nrw hauptsächlich an der ems,dem feldmarksee in sassenberg und am waldsee in bad laer


----------



## haubentaucher85 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wunderschönen guten morgen liebe raubfischgemeinde,

erst einmal dickes petri an alle Fänger!!! echt unglaublich was manche da so rausholen!!!

bin was zander betrifft völliger neuling und hab heuer erstmalig ein sehr "zanderverdächtiges" revier genommen. ich nahm mir vor, mich ab 1.6. diesem fisch zu widmen. heute wars soweit!!! das erste mal gezielt auf zander!!!

liebe gemeinde: nach 15 jahren angelkariere auf alles mögliche, *mein erster zander!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri  zur "Entjungferung" ;-))


----------



## Gorcky (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle zu den tollen Fängen der letzten Zeit!

So, dann wollen wir auch mal ein paar Bilderchen zeigen.

Alle Bilder sind von 4 Angeltouren mit Boardi Darkbeard alias Benni im Mai.

Alle Hechte waren zwischen 65 und 86 cm.

Der Waller war 107 cm und der Barsch 47 cm (beide meine neuen PB ).

LG,

Gorcky


----------



## Gorcky (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Weiter geht´s...

Zander ca. 65 cm, der kleine Waller wurde nicht gemessen, der 2te Waller 84 cm und die Hechte wieder so zwischen 74 und 86 cm.

Alle Fische schwimmen wieder und dürfen weiter jagen.#6

LG,

Gorcky


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul und Gorcky, enorm was ihr da gezogen habt#6
@haubentaucher-Digges Petri zum Zander!


----------



## Toby77 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

fettes petri an paul188 und gorcky!!! 
schön zu sehen das trotz der extremen schwankungen des wetters so gut gefangen wird top.
natürlich auch petri allen anderen fängern so kann es weiter gehen schöne bilder.


(catch&release)


----------



## pikehunter (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Weiter geht´s...
> 
> Zander ca. 65 cm, der kleine Waller wurde nicht gemessen, der 2te Waller 84 cm und die Hechte wieder so zwischen 74 und 86 cm.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Grocky!
Fettes Petri zu den Fängen!
Um welches Gewässer handelt es sich denn?


----------



## supercook (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ganz dickes Petri an alle Fänger,besonders an Paul188 und an seinem Kumpel,sind echt klasse Fische.Weiter so...


----------



## crazyracer22 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi und Petri an alle!
War auch gestern Abend auch los und konnte zwei Fische überlisten ein Hecht von ca. 55cm und einen Barsch von 40cm, der Barsch ist schon nicht schlecht, haben beide auf einen 12er Kopyto gebissen! 
Schwimmen beide wieder


----------



## mobb83 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

gestern 9 kleine zander bis 45 im rhein.

alle auf wobbler.


----------



## Esoxfreund (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hier kommt heut noch ein richtig guter, hab so ein gefühl ...        |sagnix


----------



## Onkel Tom (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> hier kommt heut noch ein richtig guter, hab so ein gefühl ... |sagnix


 
Woher du das nur wieder wusstest Marco!

Ich habe dafür extra einen Bericht geschrieben! Wer ihn lesen möchte kann das gerne machen!

Petri auch an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischfänger

Fangbericht


----------



## stoffel1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Tom:q
Dann sag ich auch hier nochmal Petri zum fetten Hecht.
Allen anderen möchte ich meinen neuen PB auch mal zeigen....:q


----------



## Esoxfreund (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ein dickes Petri Thomas und auch Stoffel !!

den Hecht hast du dir reglich verdient und erarbeitet, irgendwann wird man für seinen Ergeiz belohnt :vik:


----------



## Phanthom (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wirklich hammer was ihr da an großen Fischen landet. Dickes Petri!!! #6#6#6
Mir ging leider der ganz kapitale noch nicht an den Haken, aber ich bin sehr zuversichtlich für diese Saison.
Gestern hatte ich leider nicht soviel Glück. 2 Hechte um die 60 sind mir trotz Angstdrilling kurz vorm Ufer ausgeschlitzt:c. Dann immerhin noch ein 50er Hecht gefangen. Mein Kopyto sah dementsprechend aus:q.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Petri Heil* an all die Fänger dieser *"traumhaften Fische"*!!!!! :k Einfach WAHNSINN!!!!! #6

 Ich konnte gestern in sage und schreibe fast 17 Stunden auf dem See drei  Hechte und einen Zander fangen. Der Größte Hecht hatte gerade mal 60cm... Der  Zander mit seinen 62cm und 2kg Gewicht überzeugte mich dann doch ein wenig  mehr!!!  
 Aber zum Vergleich der sonst hier geposteten Fische ist das natürlich  Kleinfisch... Trotzdem war es wieder ein schöner Angeltag!!!


----------



## Pike95 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
und petri heil an alle Fänger. War heute mal mit meinen Vater mal auf Barsch auf dem Schweriner See angeln. Was soll ich sagen einfach nur geil haben 51 Barsche gefangen in 3h. Der größte hatte 30cm der kleinste noch 23cm. Morgen werden wir es mal auf dem Aussensee probieren haben dort leider noch nicht gefangen werde auch mal inder nächsten Zeit ein paar Bilder reinstellen. Hoffentlich krieg ich es hin!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute auf Twister







knappe 30 cm


----------



## BigGamer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Pötri mal wieder!


----------



## Lemmingx (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich stell doch mal eins rein weils ganz gut geworden ist 






http://img191.*ih.us/my.php?image=lemming.jpg
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://img191.*ih.us/my.php?image=lemming.jpg%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img191.*ih.us/img191/9985/lemming.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D

http://img191.*ih.us/my.php?image=lemming.jpg

http://img191.*ih.us/my.php?image=lemming.jpg


----------



## discobarsch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@lemmingx: geiler fisch (und noch geilere hose:q)

dickes petri!


----------



## Finke20 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:vik:

Wir sind gestern auch losgewesen und es ist ein super Nachmittag gewesen. Wir konnten etliche Hechte zum anbiss bewegen. Hier nur ein Paar Bilder.

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/805/dscf0338hoy.jpg

54 cm Esox gefangen mit Illex Arnaud.


http://img5.*ih.us/img5/9876/dscf0339ted.jpg

84 cm gefangen auf einen 20 cm Gufi.

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/4240/dscf0340s.jpg

55 cm und wieder Arnaud. 

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/3462/dscf0341f.jpg

58 cm Gufi Barsch Design

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/7828/dscf0344z.jpg

53 cm Squirrel


Gruß Finke 20#h


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:lSauber Jungs!
Ich glaube es macht keinen Sinn alle zu nennen,
Einfach ein dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!!!
Echt Hammer Fisch Bei =)!

Wir waren gestern auch los, und naja, es fing alles so gut an...nach gerade mal 5 mins hatte Nils die erste Fehlattacke auf Jerk, 1m vorm Boot...
Es ließ hoffen....!

Am nächten Spot schlitzte Stefan ein 50er Hecht ebenfalls auf Jerk aus...
Danach durfte auch ich einen Fisch verlieren...
Ein ziemlich großer Barsch vom mind 35+cm wohl noch mehr...schlitzte aus...
Danach konnte Stefan den ersten Fisch landen, der im Vergleich zu den anderen jedenfalls den Köder voll genommen hatte...nur die Größe:c|supergri:
http://img32.*ih.us/img32/4109/img1458r.jpg
Achja, das Wetter war nicht so schön wie bei manch anderen hier...
WIND!!!

Beim Schleppen konnte Nils dann endlich einen etwas besseren Hecht landen, der sich den Rapala Magnum einverleibte:
http://img190.*ih.us/img190/9859/img1465o.jpg.

Danach erstmal n bissel Sight-Seeing gemacht, Nils war das erste Mal hier^^

Die Beißflaute hielt unerbittlich an...
Konnte man mal einen Fisch zur Attacke überreden, war diese nur Halbherzig, und der Fisch hing nicht, wie bei mir auf Jerk-.-
Nächter See, neues Glück?
Fehlanzeige...
Es dauerte eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, ehe auch ich mich entschneidern konnte...
Den 5er Mepps in einer Gumpe platziert und endlich hing er, der Esox Lucius. Hatte man mal einen Fisch gehakt, machte der Drill auch richtig Spaß, die Fische machten mehrere lange Fluchten und hatten viel Power! =)
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/9360/img1472k.jpg
Bei allen hieß es Back to Home:
http://img54.*ih.us/img54/484/img1479.jpg

Nächster Spot, nächster Fisch...warum konnte es nicht den ganzen Tag so laufen?...
Stefan konnte nach erfolgreichen Drill einen mitte 70er Hecht zum Fotoshoot holen:
http://img191.*ih.us/img191/2648/img1486g.jpg
Auf der Rückfahrt erbarmte sich dann auch das Wetter und zeigte einen schönen Sonnenuntergang, bei welchen sich die Wolkendecke langsam verzog:
http://img191.*ih.us/img191/3580/img1494.jpg


----------



## HeikoS (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich geh echt kaputt... echt Klasse wie ihr fangt Guido.... !


----------



## prignitz_angler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/9360/img1472k.jpg


Toller Hecht 

Sag mal...hast du verwandschaft in Tdf-Strand, Zahnarzt technisch?

Du siehst meinem ehemaligen Zahnarzt in Tdf...so verdammt ähnlich |supergri


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ä nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## StefanN :) (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hey, wünsche allen ein dickes PETRI verdammt schöne fische dabei

gruß stefan


----------



## Adrian* (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War gestern Abend noch kurz am Rhein, nachdem es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat...
Zander & Barsch auf Prolex und ein Zander auf en Bomber.


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Andrian!
Wasn das für nen feines Röllchen?

War eben nochmal mit Boardi Sven los, für ca 2,5 Stunden.

Ich hatte einen Aussteiger...Warum er ausgestiegen ist, erwähne ich lieber nicht|krach:...Nä Sven? xD Nie wieder mein JUng 

Ganz zum Schluss, es dürfte so ca 8:50 gewesen sein, hing dann wieder ein Esox bei mir...
Ganz erlich, ich hätte gedacht, der hat locker weit über 80cm...
Wie der abgegangen ist, woa nur geil!

Naja, nachher hatte er immerhin noch 72cm*peinlich*
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/8376/p1030490r.jpg
Achja, hier noch ein kleiner Denkanstoß, an die Leute die noch mit Mono und ohne Stahl auf Hecht gehen...Hatte der verhältnismäßig kleine Hecht im Maul...
Nu hab ich 1 Drilling mehr =)!
http://img7.*ih.us/img7/5158/p1030491.jpg


In diesem Sinne 
Gute Nacht =)


----------



## Adrian* (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Guido

Das Quantum Engergy PTI...!


----------



## Clown (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.... War bei uns am Gewässer bei ner Barschtour draußen und hatte diesen schönen Beifang... Machte echt spaß im Drill...

In diesem Sinne wünsch ich euch viel Petri Heil

Andy


----------



## Habakuk (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@clown
Netter Fisch! Solltest aber das Datum deiner Kamera neu einstellen .


----------



## Clown (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Habakuk schrieb:


> @clown
> Netter Fisch! Solltest aber das Datum deiner Kamera neu einstellen .



Jo ich weiß, das war die meiner Eltern, weil meine über Board ging:c.....

P.s.
meien neue fischercam ist scha bestellt....

Mfg
Andy


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil allen Fängern hier im Thread! Da sind ja einige Brocken dabei. Ich habs endlich auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft, und nachdem das geplante Angelwochenende größtenteils ins Wasser gefallen ist (Fetter Dauerregen und undichter Schirm:c), konnte ich wenigstens einen 64er Rapfen am Rhein bei Trebur verhaften.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle, echt schöne Fische und schöne pics#6

Ich war auch endlich mal wieder unterwegs, nach kurzer verzögerung weil Bordi Kollegen Zesch der Spiegel abgefahren wurde, ging es endiich los zum Rhein....

An der ersten Buhne hatten wir noch kein erfolg, also ging es weiter..... nach den ersten paar würfen konnte ich dieses schöne Exemplar landen.





Kurze Zeit später hatte auch Zesch ein Zander am Haken.











Dann lief erstmal nichts mehr, also wechselte ich auf den Buhnenkopf und das war wohl die richtige entscheidung..... nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich einen Kampfstarken Ü40 Barsch am Haken....





Den ich auch sicher landen konnte.





5min später kam dieser schöne Bursche zum vorschein.





Back home.....





Danach hat es angefangen zu regnen,zum Glück hatten wir ein Schirm dabei also haben wir den Regen abgewarten.... aber nach den Regen ging gar nichts mehr.

Alles im allen ein einigermaßen gelunger Start


----------



## kulti007 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

konnte endlich mal ein zander über 90cm fangen :g

...92cm und 6,6 kg schwer :m...ist mir aber nach meßen und wiegen leider wieder ins wasser gefallen |rolleyes

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/1393/zander1.png

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/5778/zander2.png


----------



## Esoxfreund (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sehr schöner Fisch und tolle Bilder, ein dickes Petri Kulti  :m


----------



## Clown (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Toller Zander.... Dickes Petri... Fan von Catch&Release was

Mfg
Andy


----------



## GuidoOo (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ kulti!
Ganz Ganz dickes Petri!
EIn Traumfisch, den du da gefangen hast...
Meine Hochachtung hast du!
Und das 2te Bild hat was!

Aber auch Petri an ZanderKalle und Zesch!


Heute Nachtmittag war ich bei Stefan zu besuch=)
Anfangs verlief es sehr verhalten...Kein Zupfer nichts...
Aber dann konnte ich endlich, nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen Hecht auf geschleppten Jerk fangen =)
72cm hatte der Gute =)
http://img191.*ih.us/img191/1527/img1498.jpg
Weiter geschleppt, bekam ich einen Biss auf XXL-Gummifisch in Barschdekor, der Esox hing nicht, kappte aber fast den Löffelschwanz...

Wir hielten gerade, um an einem anderen Spot zu jerken, ich holte meinen Gufi ein, und Rumms...Nächster =)
Er hatte den Kopyto voll inhaliert:
http://img189.*ih.us/img189/4624/img1508j.jpg
http://img150.*ih.us/img150/821/img1506r.jpg
Zurück geschleppt, auf dem Echolot war ein Weißfischschwarm zu sehen, und Zack, wieder Biss auf den XXL-Gummi, aber wieder hing der Fisch nicht...
Keine 2 Seks später war auch Stefans Bremse in Aktion getreten, verstummte aber leider nach 2 Seks Drill..-Ausgestiegen-

Nächte Schlepproute wollte Stefan seinen neuen Lucky Craft Pointer ausprobieren, so fuhren wir nen bissel dichter unter Land...
Stefan meinte außerdem ich solle mal seinen Rapala X-Rap in Barschdekor bei mir drannknipsen, Gesagt, Getan (ich erinnere mich gern an die Winterzeit zurück)...Stefan konnte noch keinen einzigen Fisch damit fangen...

So fuhren wir nun dahin, ich twitchte manchmal mit meiner Rute, aß Vitalkekse, welche ich auch in der Hand hatte, als der Biss kam...Mit nen Tütel voll Keksen angeschlagen.

Ich meinte: Schniebler...toll...Stefan schon nen bissel außer sich: "Warum fängt der damit jetzt nen Hecht?"...
Doch dann zeigte sich der Fisch in Form eines großen Sprungs aus dem Wasser..."OK, alles Klar, Doch kein Schniebler...Die kamera war gerade eingeschaltet und schon wurde die Schnur von der Rolle gerissen...Welch ein geiles Geräusch =)
1ter Landeversuch ging schief...Hecht ging wieder unters Boot...2ter Landeversuch hätte mich fast Fisch und Rute gekostet...die Schnur wickelte sich bei der Handlandung unbemerkt um den vorletzten Spitzenring, der Hecht zog los, und ich versuchte alles, Druck von der Rute zu nehmen...
Alles ging gut und zum Schluss konnte ich nen dicken Kameraden Stefan präsentieren...
http://img150.*ih.us/img150/5379/img1513m.jpg
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/6756/img1515n.jpg
Danach lief nichts mehr, und Stefan blieb aus bislang ungeklärten Gründen diesmal Schneider...=(


----------



## jkc (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs, besonders der letzte Zander und Hecht gefällt mir...

Ich glaube ich tu auch noch mal was für den Schnitt...

Alle guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich...

...richtig: drei!

Mir ist  heute der dritte Wels in diesem Jahr an die Hechtrute gegangen. Trotz mächtiger Strömung hatte ich zu keiner Zeit das Gefühl keine Chance zuhaben, naja hat och nicht soviel auf den Gräten der Junge...
 (150cm)

Grüße JK


----------



## xxxtside (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab am we nen 55er zander verhaftet, kein riese aber wenigstens etwas! schwimmt wieder - ergo back to basic :m


gruß eastside


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Leute, meld mich auch mal wieder, auch wenn es net soo Kracher ist...
Am Sa gings los mit Köfi, hierauf leider nur einen strammen Fehlbiss, und sonst war gar nix los! Am Sonntag Abend sah die Sache schon anders aus. Auf Spinner gabs zunächst kleinere Döbel und Barsche und nach 2 stündiger Beissflaute sollte mit ein neuerer Köder Glück bringen, in den ich zunächst gar kein Vertrauen hatte: den Mono Spin Jig von Keitech, an den ich eine "Mini- Tube in Grün- glitter hing! Beim fünften Wurf krachte es und ein herrlicher Döbel an die 50 cm vergriff sich am Köder! Anschl. gabs auf ihn noch Nachläufer einiger guter Barsche, aber ich habe wohl zu schnell eigeholt. Alles in allem, hat er mir den Tag einigermaßen gerettet


----------



## kulti007 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke :vik:

bei euch sind ber auch wieder geile fische rausgekommen, petri #6

...auf nen 150er wels warte ich auch noch |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## FischerBub (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
dickes Petri zu euren super Fängen!!

Nachdem ich die letzten male beim Hechtfischen nur mit  ettlichen untermaßigen Schniepeln zu tun hatte, hat es heut mal wieder geklappt. Konnte nen schönen dicken 85er Hecht  mit knapp 9 Pfund landen. An der 1/4 bis 5/8 Oz Rute mit der Multirolle war das mal wieder ein richtig schöner Drill. Köder war ein 110er FlashMinnow von LuckyCraft der nach gefühlten hundert Schniepeln nun endlich auch mal von nem "Großen" beachtet wurde.

gruß FB


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@FischerBub Petri zu dem Fisch. Ein Hechtdrill mit so leichtem Zeug macht echt Spass.


----------



## Gorcky (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Guidoooo zu dem tollen Hecht zum Schluss... Wie groß war der Kollege?? Schönes Pic. :m

Ich reih mich hinter kulti07 ein und zeig meinen (bereits mein 3 Fisch mit PB dieses Jahr) 94 cm Zander, 14 Pfund.

Hat leider zu tief geschluckt, sodass ich ihn nicht wieder in seine Heimat zurück lassen konnte. Hab auch irgendwie dran zu kauen gehabt, aber mit sowas muss man halt beim angeln rechnen,ne?? #t
Hab schon so lange keinen Fisch mehr mitgenommen, dass ich gar nicht mehr wusste, wie sich das anfühlt. Erst recht bei solch einem Superfisch...:c

Naja, so habe ich wenigstens noch ein paar feine Pics machen können.

LG,

Gorcky


----------



## ulfster (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



> Hab auch irgendwie dran zu kauen gehabt, aber mit sowas muss man halt beim angeln rechnen,ne??



na hoffentlich hast du dran gekaut, wär ja sonst schade drum. hat er geschmeckt?

und keine sorge, gerade mal so grosse exemplare zu entnehmen ist nichts schlechtes. hier ein artikel zum thema, der aufzeigt was passieren kann wenn gerade die riesen im wasser gelassen werden...

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Bilder/Zandermuedigkeit.jpg

als angler musst du damit wohl immer rechnen. ich finds vor allem nervig wenn sich die untermassigen böse verhaken (auge, kiemen etc...), weil die wirklich wieder ins wasser gehören.


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Gorcky und Fischer sind schöne Fische


----------



## kulti007 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Petri Guidoooo zu dem tollen Hecht zum Schluss... Wie groß war der Kollege?? Schönes Pic. :m
> 
> Ich reih mich hinter kulti07 ein und zeig meinen (bereits mein 3 Fisch mit PB dieses Jahr) 94 cm Zander, 14 Pfund.
> 
> ...



super fisch :m

mach dir keinen kopf, das du mal nen fisch mitgenommen hast. das ist doch nichts schlimmes und macht dich nicht zu einem bösen menschen... und rechtfertigen brauchst du dich schon garnicht #h

weiterhin petri heil liebe angelgemeinde |supergri


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Gorcky, wieder son super Fisch!

Mein Hecht hatte 1cm weniger als dein Zander :m

PS: man kann die bilder nicht vergrößern, jedenfalls ich =(

|wavey:


----------



## Adrian* (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ZanderKalle

Super Bilder, was hast du da für en Gufi?

Hatte gestern am Rhein noch en kleinen Zander auf Gummi... Komigerweise beissen die alle um Punkt 22:15uhr...


----------



## kulti007 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> PS: man kann die bilder nicht vergrößern, jedenfalls ich =(
> 
> |wavey:



ich auch nicht


----------



## zandi2 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger !!!

War gestern auch erfolgreich :m.
1 norddeutsche Raubbrasse und 1 Zander von 67 cm .
Hat richtig Spass gemacht an der leichten Forellen-rute , die ich  zum Drop-Shotten missbraucht hab und nach 1 1/2 std bin ich auf den guten alten Gummifisch umgestiegen und das mit Erfolg.
Gebissen haben sie auf ein 5 cm Gummi .

lg Alex


----------



## Manni1980 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Servus,

war heute mit meinem Bruder am Vereinssee, der letzte Wurf brachte dann doch noch den erhofften Biss. Zum Vorschein kam dann mein erster Barsch auf Gummi!

Gruss

Manni


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern, 
hab auch noch einen Fisch gefangen...


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger !!!

Johnnie ein richtig geiles Bild ist das geworden #6


----------



## Ben-CHI (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Urlaubs Hecht aus dem Peenestrom 112cm

http://img44.*ih.us/img44/5562/unbenanntechtfarben02.jpg


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

HI. Gestern Abend lief trotz zwei perfekt präsentierten Köfis gar nix, auf Spinnrute nicht eine Attacke. Und um zwölf Uhr voller Frust und klatschnass ins Bett gefallen. Aber heute morgen ging es doch noch ab: 
An der ersten Stelle um acht Uhr heute morgen außer jede Wind erstmal gar nix, weder auf Wurm an der Pose noch auf Wobbler, Spinner, Gufi und Co! 
Nach dem Stellenwechsel, an die Schiffsanlegestelle, gabs doch noch einen schönen Dickkopf, drei barsche, davon einer deutlich Ü30, und habe noch einen dran gehabt, der auf jeden Fall an der 40er Marke gekratzt hätte, aber als ich ihn oben hatte, kam mir nichts als der leere Haken entgegen! Hing wohl etwas knapp. Aber sowas ist nur noch mehr Motivation, nach dem Motto: "Das nächste Mal krieg ich dich!"
Voila die Fotos:


----------



## surfer93 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern wieder erfolgreich unterwegs gewesen!
Bilder gibts wieder Hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74998&page=45http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## bennson (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Ben-CHI schrieb:


> Urlaubs Hecht aus dem Peenestrom 112cm
> 
> http://img44.*ih.us/img44/5562/unbenanntechtfarben02.jpg



Petri ! Dort war ich auch mal im Urlaub angeln. Wolgast richtig ?


----------



## loki73 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri allen erfolgreichen hobbyfischern

ich wollte heut meinen arbeitskollegen etwas beim angeln zu sehen. das mir nicht langweilig wird hab ich meine rute trotzdem mitgenommen und war erfolgreich.
beim 4ten oder 5ten wurf konnte ich den 61er stachler erfolreich landen. mein bester zander der letzten 3 jahre.

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/110609225450_DSC00502.JPG


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin, moin! Petri! -nette Mama!

War heute auch wieder raus, lief zunäst eher zäh an. Dauerregen und Wind, dazu kein Boot, da zwei Kollegen damit unterwegs. Also erstmal etwas vom Ufer gefischt, wobei nur ein Schniepel bei rum kam.
Gegen 19.00 Uhr ging dann das Handy: Das Boot wird frei :k...
... der Wind legt sich :k... der Regen bleibt/nimmt zu :r. 
 Trotzdem gehts raus, keine zwanzig Minuten später stehe ich mit gut krummer Rute im Boot, keine charakteristischen Schwanzschläge eines Wallers --> endlich der 1m+ Hecht?
Am Boot angekommen, fängt der Fisch verdächtig an unter dem Boot zukreisen, klebt am Grund und dann sind sie auch da, die Schwanzschläge...
Also drehe ich die Bremse der Slammer etwas weiter zu und gebe Ihm die ganze Rute. Etwas später lässt er sich landen. Nr. 4 mit 146cm... 
Wenn´s so weiter geht montiere ich wohl doch besser die 460er?! 
Da ich (fast) alleine auf dem Boot bin gibts diesmal leider nur eine beschränkte Fotoauswahl.

Grüße JK


----------



## Habakuk (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch. Welches Gewässer ist das?


----------



## Räuberspinner (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Erstmal Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin neu hier und blättere mich gerade so durch das Forum und habe doch gleich eine Möglichkeit gefunden jemanden meinen bisher schönsten Hecht zu präsentieren.
Gefangen vor drei Wochen im Rhein.
97 cm und 7,8 Kg.
Ein schöner Abschluß an einem miesen Tag, an dem ich zuerst meinen Lieblingswobbler und danach ( aus Dummheit, Unvermögen und Pech ) meine leichte Spinnrute als Verlust abschreiben musste.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier mein Hecht von 101 cm:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157415&page=3


----------



## paumy (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

**Traumfisch aus Deutschland** 

Liebe Bordi-Freunde, 

ich konnte von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag Nacht den Fang meines Lebens landen. 
Zusammen mit meinen Cousins Sven und Tim Fellhauer gelang  es mir einen  2,18Meter  langen und  zwischen 70-80Kg schweren Wels 
aus dem Altrhein zuziehen. Leider  hatten wir alle unsere Digicam  vergessen, sodass ich leider nur schlechte Handybilder vorweißen kann. 

Ich drillte den Catfish ca. 30 Minuten vom Boot aus. Zwischen durch  musste mir sogar mein Cousin Sven helfen. Wir wussten das was "Großes" 
dran sein musste, da dies nicht unserer erster Wels war. Als wir den  Fisch im Boot sicher landeten, konnten wir es nicht glauben! 

2.18m! Schaut euch doch mal das Bild an. Wir haben zum vergleich ein  Zollstock daneben gelegt. Ich selbst bin 186cm, strecke meine Füsse  durch und der 
Fisch ist immer noch größer. In der Hitze des Gefechtes vergasen wir  unsere Boot festzubinden, sodass ich im Anschluss ein Rheinbad nehmen  durfte!   
Die Angler am anderen Ufer dachte auch ich hab ein Schaden als ich  nackig ins Wasser stürtze!   

Mein Tackle : 
Uni Cat Dream Fish 100-250 Gr. 
Penn Spinfischer 950SSM 
Dyna Cast Super Cat 0,50 

Köderfrage : 
Köfi zwischen 18-20 cm also kleiner KöFi, großer Waller   

Viele Grüße 

Alexander von Paumgartten (paumy)


----------



## adler1860 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wow, Gratulation. Tolle Fotos!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dicker Fisch, Dickes Petri!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...dickes Petri zum Ausnahmefisch in Deutschland...


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Super Fisch!

Echt wahnsinn wieviele Welse hier schon gefangen wurden!


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri zu dem Brocken, ich probiere seit Jahren in der Lahn so einen Hoschi dranzukriegen, aber bisher vergebens....


----------



## Breamhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Paumy
Dickes Petri zu der Walze #6
Wenn ich mal so einen dran hätte würde ich wahrscheinlich schreiend wegrennen. |supergri


----------



## paumy (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke für die Glückwünsche, 

das war schon etwas sehr sehr geiles! :vik:

Wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr viel besser!


----------



## laxvän (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri. Wenn ich so einen am Haken hätte und ich ihn sehe, würde mir vo Schreck wahrscheinlich die Angel aus der Hand fallen|bigeyes


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wahnsinns Waller!

Dickes Petri!!


----------



## Fanne (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Spitzen Fisch [edit by Thomas9904: unnötig!!]


----------



## Finke20 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:vik:

So wir wahren heute auch wieder, auf dem Wasser unterwegs.
Der Wind meinte es mit der Stärke 7, richtig gut mit uns.
Das magere Ergebnis seht selbst. 
http://img189.*ih.us/img189/4195/dscf0351.jpg

Ein 48 cm Riese konnte dem 11 cm Kopyto nicht wiederstehen und hat ihn auch gleich voll inhaliert.
Aber wenigstens nicht Schneider.

IN diesem sinne Petri Heil an alle, die was ans Band bekommen haben. 

Gruß Finke20 #h


----------



## Clown (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,

@paumy: Dickes Petri zu dem Hammer Wels. Ein toller Fisch..

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koalano1 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Waller-Knaller!!
Bei mir gabs gestern nur nen Kleinen Zander.
Hier die Bilder

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/1892/img2615s.jpg

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/3758/img2619w.jpg

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/3023/img2682hum.jpg


Ach ja, Gewässer war der DEK


----------



## Räuberspinner (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dicken Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch.
Respekt.
Beinahe hätte es bei mir am Wochenende auch geklappt.
Das Ergebniss hab ich auch auf Foto.
Tja........
Aber ich weiß wo der wohnt.
I´ll be back.
Das war übrigens eine Sänger Uni Cat Warlock Spin.


----------



## Leski (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
war heut früh auch mal wieder unterwegs.Zum vorschein kam ein schöner 70iger.

Naja Foto is wenig blöd nur mit Handy und alleine|uhoh:


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger, spitzen Fotos dabei


----------



## Leski (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Dicken Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch.
> Respekt.
> Beinahe hätte es bei mir am Wochenende auch geklappt.
> Das Ergebniss hab ich auch auf Foto.
> ...


  Du bist net der einzige der leidet mir is was schlimmeres passiert bei drill eines Minihechtes ging die selbstgebaute CMW SS3 zu Brucc#q


----------



## Räuberspinner (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Herzliches Beileid.
Manchmal hat mat Tage, die sind einfach nur zum :v
Allerdings wurde ich meistens nach so einer Aktion mit einem geilen Fisch belohnt.


----------



## Leski (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Naja sozusagen is der Zander von heut früh für mich scho ein geiler Fisch bin ja net so verwöhnt wie manch anderer....|rolleyes


----------



## Räuberspinner (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ups. Den hab ich übersehen.|peinlich
Das warst ja auch du.
70 er Zander ist selbstverständlich klasse.:m
Somit bestätigt sich die Regel ja, dass auf Katastrophe was schönes kommt.|supergri


----------



## duck_68 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Für den Bruch eine >300 € Rute könnte ich gerne auf jeden Fisch verzichten! Ist die SS3 "einfach so" gebrochen, oder hast Du vorher aus Versehen irgendwo gegen geschlagen.... Der gerade Bruch sieht "komisch" aus.... Materialfehler???


----------



## Leski (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab super aufgepasst und nirgends dagegngeschlagen,bekomm ein neues Spitzenteil umsonst nachgeschickt,CMW ist sehr kulant|supergri


----------



## duck_68 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Leski schrieb:


> Hab super aufgepasst und nirgends dagegngeschlagen,bekomm ein neues Spitzenteil umsonst nachgeschickt,CMW ist sehr kulant|supergri




Welche Erklärung hat CMW zu dem Bruch??? Von der Harrison VHF hat er ja abgeraten und nun brechen auch "seine" Ruten "einfach so"|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Leski (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Er hat gar keine erklärung dafür evtl Materialfehler,naja solang ich ein neus Spitzenteil bekom is ales I.O. .Für seine hochgepriesene Rute sollte er auch sehr kulant sein...
Das SPitzenteil is ja gleich wieda aufgebaut...:g


----------



## loki73 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

moin

petri zum zander, und an alle anderen fangbelohnten.

ich habe heute morgen um 0.30 einen 56er zander mitnehmen müssen. der 10cm in grün-braun gefärbte gufi war voll inhaliert.

ein biss auf köfi konnte ich nicht verwandeln.



 

leider konnte ich das bild erst zu hause machen, die camera vergessen.


----------



## Adrian* (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War gestern auch am Rhein, hatte wieder einen kleinen 40er Zander auf en Kopyto...
Am Rhein gestern war die Hölle los, überall Angler!


----------



## The_Pitbull (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi leute ich war gestern auch noch los und konnte ein mini Zander fangen von 40cm.Dann hatte ich noch nen Klodeckel gehakt was für ein Vieh.Und ich hab mir wohl Wind an meinen Rücken gehollt oder verrenkt von der schweren Angeltasche das ich gleich noch ins Krankenhaus darf man sind das Schmerzen:cGruß Pitti


----------



## bennson (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Adrian* schrieb:


> War gestern auch am Rhein, hatte wieder einen kleinen 40er Zander auf en Kopyto...
> Am Rhein gestern war die Hölle los, überall Angler!




Um wieviel Uhr hast du den Fang gemacht??


----------



## Basti93 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

85 cm


----------



## StefanN :) (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PETRI :> euch allen  bald gehts für mich auch wieder los


----------



## zandertex (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,heute Nacht 1,00Uhr. Wahnbachtalsperre,Hecht 110cm,9,85kg.
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## schakal1182 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder aus einem recht erfolglosen Wochenende zurück.
Trotz recht häufigen Angeln konnte ich nur 
einen 70er




und einen 71er Hecht




zum Fototermin überreden.
Aber so ein Sonnenuntergang entschädigt einiges...


----------



## dodo12 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Hecht.
Wenigstens nicht Schneider, und darauf kannste ja schonmal stolz sein.
Wo haste denn denn gefangen, also in welchem See?


----------



## surfer93 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Die letzten Tage liefs bei mir wieder ganz gut...
Leider waren bis jetzt noch nicht die großen Zander dabei.. nur bis 53cm.. Aber wird bestimmt noch im laufe der nächsten Wochen...
Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Zandern, immerhhin fängst du was. Ich war auch gerade wieder am Rhein bei Leverkusen. Alles ausprobiert, Köder, Köderführung usw. aber es tat sich absolut nichts, wie die letzten Tage auch. Zumal ich nicht nur kurz da war. Mannnoo, ich verzweifel langsam  Ist es bei euch auch so? Ich schätze mal, dass das am unbeständigem Wetter liegt...


----------



## marv1n111 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jop, ich kann mich dir nur anschließen!
Die letzten 4 Rheintouren... Schneider!
Es ist wie verflixt! Mann kann ausprobieren was man will, Sie wollen einfach nicht.


----------



## zandertex (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo,heute Nacht 1,00Uhr. Wahnbachtalsperre,Hecht 110cm,9,85kg.
> Grüße Zandertex



Jetzt mit Bild
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## stefannn87 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



zandertex schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Bild
> Grüße Zandertex


Petri zum hammer HEcht!
und gebissen hat der wohl auf Köfi?


----------



## senner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



zandertex schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Bild
> Grüße Zandertex



hui, schöne maschine, petri! beim ansitz?


----------



## sven123 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,

auch von mir mal ein Hecht von gestern. Gefangen am Biggesee.
Er was 92 cm lang und 5400 Gramm schwer. Foto gibts bei Aktuelle Fänge an der Bigge.

Gruß Sven


----------



## zandertex (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Petri zum hammer HEcht!
> und gebissen hat der wohl auf Köfi?



Danke,danke mehr Infos und Bilder gibts unter Postlz.5u.6-Wahnbachtalsperre
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Waller ein Hammer teil


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi, gestern Abend war ich noch ein wenig mit der Spinnrute am DEK Kilometer 91 Zwischen Hafen Ladbergen und der Brücke.
Erst ging nichts daqnn habe ich mal ein Klapperwobbler angebaut.
Nach 2-3 Würfen lag der Wobbler noch in Ufernähe auf dem Wasser als plötzlich dieser kleine Bursche den Wobbler an der Oberfläche nahm. 
Kleiner Fisch großes Damentennis wenn der Köder vor deinen Füßen genommen wird.

Besonders habe ich mich gefreut da ich mir die Rute und Rolle erst am Freitag gekauft habe. 

Das Zanderli hatte gerade mal das Mass, also 42 cm nun schwimmt er wieder vergnügt um her.

Petri.


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber! Also Equipment perfekt eingeweiht ;-)
Waren gerade auch nochmal am  Rhein unterwegs bis ca. 23:00 Uhr, aber wieder Schneider! Verdammt! Wir sind und bleiben die tapferen Schneiderlein!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo ich war gestern am 14.6.09 auf der Maas in Roermond mit unserem Boot. Zander bissen überhaupt nicht.Ich machte mir ein kleinen Barschwobller drann und 25 min später ein fetter Knall in der Rute ein 78Hecht hatte sich den kleinen Wobbler genommen. Ich hatte Flour carbon drauf. Ich war froh das er es nicht abgebissen hat. Zwischen durch noch 3 sehr kleine Barsche und zum Schluss noch ein 63er Hecht ebenfalls mit dem kleinen Wobbler und Flour carbon.


----------



## the doctor (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,....
Dann haben wir uns wol gesehen 
WIr kamen gegen 15 Uhr mit einem blauen Boot entgegen (Pikepoint Aufschrift)


----------



## laverda (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Raubfischer, 
ganz kurz eine kuriose Geschichte der letzten Woche: 
Donnerstag morgen 2:15 Uhr am Baggersee mit Fischfetzen an Posenmontage, es gießt wie aus Eimern. Dann ein Biss (der erste nach der Schonzeit). Ich Trottel habe bei dem Dauer-Platzregen nicht darauf geachtet, dass die Schnur (0,22 mm) mit in der Ständergabel liegt. Die hat sich am Ständergewinde verklemmt und ist beim Anschlag sofort abgerissen #q. Den Leuchtschwimmer mit ca 20 Meter Schnur konnte ich die ganze Nacht außerhalb jeder Wurfweite mit den Augen weiterverfolgen. #d
Sonntag morgen 2:35 Uhr, gleiche Stelle, gleiche Montage, gleicher Köder, 2er Haken, 0,28er Schnur. 
Biss, Anschlag, Zander 71 cm, geschluckt, abgeschlagen, Vorfach abgeschnitten.:vik:
Und beim Ausnehmen kommts ans Licht: Der hatte auch noch meinen 1er Haken vom Donnerstag Morgen mit ca 3 cm total aufgerautem Vorfach im SCHLUND, nicht im Maul sitzen.


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@laverda, 
nicht schlecht! Jetzt musst du nur noch die Pose wiederfinden :-D


----------



## laverda (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



~Flyfisher~ schrieb:


> @laverda,
> nicht schlecht! Jetzt musst du nur noch die Pose wiederfinden :-D



Für so einen Fisch opfer ich gerne mal ne Pose, wenn ich überlege, wie viele Streamer ein ordentlicher Zander aus dem Rhein "kostet"...........Hauptsache das Tier verludert nicht daran. 
Fazit: Irgendwann erwische ich jeden mal #6


----------



## kingralphder1 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So letzte woche hat mein kupel zugeschlagen , zander 72 cm auf köfi . Erst hatte ich zwei bisse und dann ist bei ihm einer gelandet .


----------



## scemler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> So letzte woche hat mein kupel zugeschlagen



Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...

Petri.


----------



## ssoellner (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo anglers, riesen petri an alle, schöne fänge!!!

liege hier immer noch im kh :v, bin am auge operiert worden ... macht noch aua aber wird schon |krank: ... muss wohl demnächst die schnurr durch eine besondere poli-brille im auge behalten ... ohweija |bigeyes ... :g :q

nu, grüßt mir das wasser, und die fische da drin ... bin auch bald wieder bei ...

gruß
steffi


----------



## sunstar (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petry Heil!!!!

Kurioses Erlebnis!! Sowas bleibt in Erinnerung!!

Gruss und noch viel Petry Heil!!


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ steffi, na dann mal gute besserung!#6

Den anderen auch ein Petri, auch wenn ich hier so manche Sachen wieder mal nicht verstehe#t...

War auch nochmal los, und konnte nen paar Fische fangen, man merkt, es wird Sommer....die Fische wollen nicht mehr so und von Barschen weiterhin nicht die geringste Spur =(
Die Hechte stehen auf 8-10m...

Außer einem 10kg Anker konnte ich auchnoch die Fische anbei fangen^^

Auf 25cm Gummi
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/5688/img1668s.jpg
auf 18cm Kopyto Relax in Perlweiß-Glitter:
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/6917/img1674d.jpg
Und noch einen auf XL-Gummiwurm, der Junge ging für seine größer richtig ab =) :m:
http://img195.*ih.us/img195/8898/img1676r.jpg
TL Guido


----------



## Promachos (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Nachdem es in dieser Saison schon zu Hecht, Rapfen, Waller und Barsch gereicht hat (leider immer "nur" zu einem|rotwerden), war gestern endlich die "Entzanderung" dran.
Ich konnte in strömendem Regen gleich beim zweiten Wurf einen sehr schönen 88er Zander auf einen Jan-Gutjahr-Gufi (Danke, liebe Angelzeitschrift R........H, für die Testgabe|supergri) fangen.

Gruß Promachos

P.S.: Ich würde gerne zwei Photos einstellen, aber weil ich sie schon in unserem lokalen Thread gepostet habe, geht es nicht#c.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

verlinke es doch einfach, das geht immer


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Promachos

Petri Heil! Schönes Tier #6

Die Bilder hab ich Dir mal eingebaut


----------



## Promachos (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke, Kai!


----------



## supercook (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri Dietmar,schöner Zander


----------



## kingralphder1 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ein stolzer fang , petri


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Leute, war auch das WE und gestern gewesen. Freitag Abend: paar kleinere Barsche, plus ein fast 60 cm langer Döbel, der sich den Illex Chubby im Hautpstrom voll reinzog. Samstag: Ansitz an einem schönen Spot mit Köfi, auf Zander und Barsch, gegen 19H30, als die Luft sich etwas abkühlte, ein sehr guter Run auf der starken Feederrute. Direkter Anschlag, nicht warten lassen, Hart drillen, habe zuerst an einen mittleren Wels gedacht, weil der Biss und das Verhalten im Drill zanderuntypisch war. Dann sah ich die Silhouette eines Aals an der Oberfläche, und sagte: "Oh nee, bitte kein Aal!"ein Kollege meinte: "90, auf jeden" und schon hat er sich verabschiedet, weil er sehr knapp gehakt war, und der Widerhaken ebenfalls angedrückt war. Mir kam das leere Vorfach völlig verdrallt entgegen, aber meine Niedergeschlagenheit hielt sich in Grenzen, da ich ihn sowieso released hätte, da der Aal ja schon zahlenmäßig schlimm genug dran ist. Im Laufe des Abends bekam Thomas noch einen Biss auf 15 Rotauge, konnten wir aber auch nicht verwandeln, liess wohl wieder los, nach Abzug und zwei mal Rutenzucken war Ruhe. Schließlich fiel zum Schluss noch ein ca. 45er Döbel auf 3er Kupfer- Spinner herein, und damit war der Abend beendet. Gestern, Montag brachte meinem Kollegen Thomas, dem ich das Fischen mit Wobbler näher bringen sollte, da er bisher nur mit Gufi, Spiner und Blinker zu tun hatte, aber schon beim fünften Wurf krachte ein ca 55er Döbel auf seinen 7cm- Rapala, sehr fett. Ein kleiner Brasch folgte etwas später, aber dann war auch schon Schluss, leider. Genug geschrieben, guckt die Fotos:


----------



## Blink* (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Keine außergewöhnlichen Fänge, aber mMn gelungene Aufnahmen |rolleyes

beste Grüße


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

der hechtsprung sieht richtig geil aus!
petri an alle fänger!


----------



## BigGamer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Klasse Photo mit dem Hecht#6


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs! Bei mir hat es die Tage nur ein 57er Döbel bis auf die Kamera geschafft...

Grüße JK


----------



## heinrichs (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hatten samstag (30.05.) morgen mit 5 Leuten verabredet auf Hecht und Zander.
 Haben uns um 05:00 am gewässer( sieltief)  getroffen.
 Ich hatte den ersten biss um ca 05:35 auf 3er Mepps Spinner und nach kurzem Drill kam ein 54 er Zander zum Vorschein.
muss noch erwähnen dass, wir eigentlich vorhatten mit Köderfisch zu angeln, aber konnten keine erwischen. 
So habe ich 2 kleine( ausgenommenen ) Forellen mit genommen/ geteilt  und drei Ruten damit ausgelegt.
 Waren gerade mit fotografieren und versorgen des Zanders fertig, da piepste mein Bisssanzeigerr direkt hinter mir. Pose war weg, Schnur lief ab und ich traute meien Augen und Ohren nicht. 
Rute raus aus dem Piepser und erst mal abziehen lassen. hatte hier ein schwanzstück einer forelle angeködert ,indem ich den Zwillingshaken( fehlende Ködernadel, oh oh oh ) vorne durch die Haut gesteckt hatte. Inzwischen waren die Kollegen alarmiert und wir konnte die Pose am gegenüberliegenden Ufer kurz auf und sofort wieder abtauchen sehen.
dann sprang ein hecht aus dem wasser, der sich schon gehakt hatte.   Ich habe trotzdem noch angeschlagen, und konnte nach schönem Drill ( mit Fluchten und schnur über die Bremse nehmen und springen) einen  72 er Hecht landen. muss so ca 06:00 Uhr gewesen sein. 

Der krönenende Abschluss war um ca 07:30 als ich noch einer 79 er hecht auf 9er Gummifisch ( Kaulbarschimitat/) verhaften konnte. Auch  der lieferte eine tollen Drill, mit Sprung und Fluchten.
  Fotos stelle ich gleich rein
 Schwiegersohn in spé  hatte an diesem vormittag insgesamt drei bisse ( der angelt ausschließich mit silbernen Spinner) , konnte aber leider keinen verwerten, einer stieg nach 3-4 sekunden aus ,da hatte er schon  den  Fisch kurz and der Oberfläche gesehen.

die andren drei Kollegen hatten leider  nicht mal nen Zupfer.


habe weiter richtung Norden noch andere Angler beobachten können, zu hause stellte sich dann heraus, dass es mein Nachbar mit Familie gewesen war.
Habe Foto von gefangenen Hecht gesehen , denn ich auf ca 80 cm geschätzt habe. gefangen auf kleines totes rotauge.


----------



## heinrichs (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier nun die fotos.


----------



## esox1887 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

verdammt geiles bild mit dem hecht!#6

Petri


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tolle Fische. Petri.:vik:


----------



## Gufiwerfer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Habe am Sonntag einen schönen 93er Rheinhecht auf ein 12cm Kopyto verhaften können,hat quasi direkt vor den Füssen gebissen..


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich hab so im Gefühl, dass die Boardies immer fotogener werden^^'
Petri an alle!


----------



## slowhand (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich hab so im Gefühl, dass die Boardies immer fotogener werden^^'
> Petri an alle!



Was bedeuten soll...?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dass, die Fangpräsentationen immer besser aussehen und es immer mehr Spaß macht, mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## GuidoOo (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hehe Michi, dann wirst du dich jetzt noch mehr freuen...
Meinte ich nicht, ich geh als Schneider nach Hause?
War nicht ganz so!

Man war das nen Nachmittag. Um halb 2 eben schnell zum Angelshop gedüst, neue Gummis und so geholt, auf Sven gewartet, dass er von der Schule kommt und zack um halb 4 gings los zum ANGELN!!!

Gleich an der ersten Hechtstelle lief es jut.
Neues Gummi montiert, ausgeworfen, absinken lassenn...
:" Warum sinkt der Kack nicht ab, da stimmt doch iwas nicht...!" Angeschlagen und schon hing der erste Esox!
Wir guckten beide nicht schlecht 
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/1347/p1030497.jpg
http://img268.*ih.us/img268/8987/p1030499rsm.jpg
2ter Wurf, 2ter Hecht....Svens Gesicht machte einen auf|bigeyes mit nem riesen Fragezeichen^^....http://img10.*ih.us/img10/4789/p1030511t.jpg
3. Wurf...nix
4. Wurf Hecht!
Dieser konnte sich aber dem Fotoshoot entziehen und schlitzte vorm Boot aus...war zum Glück nur nen Schniebler....
An selbiger Stelle konnte auch Sven mehrere Sekunden einen Hecht drillen, ein Foto blieb aber auch ihm verwehrt...=(

Neuer Spot, neues Glück?
Ja, so war es.
Sven montierte seinen Mepps, machte ein paar Würfe, und schon hörte ich seine Bremse...
Sein Entschneiderungshecht begab sich gen Boot und konnte auch glücklich gelandet werden:
http://img193.*ih.us/img193/6882/p1030515r.jpg
Glückwunsch nochmals!

Auch ich konnte an der Stelle 2 Hechte fangen.
Beide gingen auf meinen geliebten BusterJerk.:l
Nr.1
http://img196.*ih.us/img196/3134/p1030519h.jpg
Nr.2
http://img31.*ih.us/img31/5173/p1030522.jpg

Danach musste Sven zur Feuerwehr und ich versuchte mein Glück allein weiter.
Über 7m Wasser geschleppt, seh ich auf einmall Hechte neben mir "steigen"... Konnte ich aber keinen von fangen...

Dann in eine flache Bucht gefahren, und dort mein Glück versucht. Beim Einholen des Wobblers, schwamm noch nen 35+ Barsch hinterher...

Und was dann geschah, glaubt eh keiner...=(
Ich warf meinen Jerk in ca 50cm tiefes Wasser...jerkte und 5m vor mir kam auf einmal wieder dieser Hecht, von dem ich berichtete, er berührte den Jerk minimal, und verabschiedete sich mit einem kräftigem Flossenschlag...Danach war ich nass und mein Puls auf 180... Dieses Mistvieh von über 1m...

Noch ganz erschrocken jerkte ich wieder und versemmelte den nächsten Hecht...Eine Rolle und weg war er =(
Ich war nen bissel down....
Also lieber erstmal das Jerken gelassen und zur Sportex gegriffen... 25cm Gummi mit 3 Stingern dran montiert und go...

1 sek nicht aufgepasst, nächsten Biss versemmelt... man man Guido... alle Fische hatten über 80cm...

Danach richtik konzentriert wieder die Jerke in die Hand genommen und endlich konnte ich einen Fisch landen. Mit 88cm ( man glaubt es auf dem Foto nicht) der Größte der Tour.
Erleichterung.
http://img32.*ih.us/img32/7416/p1030532.jpg
( Ja ich gebe zu, das mit dem Selbstauslöser muss ich noch viiiel üben  )
Danach bekam ich wieder eine Fehlattacke auf 25cm Kopyto Relax in Orang Schwarz...Gerade als ich die Seite wechselte, kam der Biss...Machtlos...

Naja, ich begann mich auf den Heimweg zu machen, da hörte ich es pfeifen, Sven war vom Dienst zurück und wollte umbedingt noch ein paar Hechte abmachen.
Also doch nochmal los 
Auf der Fahrt musste ich ihm all die Sachen erstmal erzählen, klar....

Am nächsten Spot angekommen, wieder die Jerke geschwungen, und nach nicht all zu langer Zeit zuppelte es am anderen Ende...hängt!!!
Sven guckte mir beim Drill zu, holte seinen Köder ein, und bekam promt auch eine Attack..ausgeschlitzt...Wie das immer ist, wenn man einmal nicht aufpasst ...
Naja, hier ist das gute Stück. (82cm)
http://img197.*ih.us/img197/4137/p1030537.jpg

Danach hatte Sven noch einen Schniebler von 40-50cm auf XXL-Gummi, aber auch dieser schlitzte aus...

Also für mich ein fast perfekter Tag. Und Sven, das nächste mal klappts dann auch wieder besser bei dir!|wavey:
TL Guido!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Guido!

Mal wieder ganz großes Kino #6 Ich habe gestern mal ein für mich neues Gewässer mit einem nach meinem dafür Halten sehr guten Potential angetestet. Noch hab ich den Dreh nicht raus, aber das kann ja noch kommen


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|schild-g:q:q:q Petri zu den tollen Hechten. Geil!


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen


----------



## loki73 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

immer wieder schön gelesen und schicke bilder, dickes petri heil von mir.


----------



## Mr.ABCD (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri guido...!
Wie heist dein see da?
mfg mr.abcd


----------



## GuidoOo (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke =)
Nachher, bzw gleich gehts wohl wieder los =)
Allerdings windets ganz ordentlich und der See ist windanfällig ohne Ende  =(

naja mal schaun
TL!


----------



## Spiderman (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

NA DAS IST DOCH MAL NE FANGMELDUNG #6
GROSSES KINO JUNGS UND TOLLER BERICHT .

#r#r#r#r#r#r


----------



## sonni 2 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an allee aber sorry Guido ist die Nummer im mom nech XD


----------



## Phanthom (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@guido: dickes Petri zu der Hechtstrecke und wie immer schöne pics:vik:
War gestern mit Boardkumpel Bandit am Rhein unterwegs. Er konnte einen kleinen Hecht fangen und ich erwischte nen 50er Stachelritter auf Rasselwobbler. Wenigstens nicht als Schneider heim!
Das andere Bild ist noch ein Hecht von letzter Woche der wieder schwimmt.


----------



## Zocker (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ all
Schöne Fische, da kann ich nur neidisch werden bei unserem Raubfischsee hier. Große ehemalige Kiesgrube, klares Wasser, Hechte stehen weit draußen, Angeln vom Boot + Schleppen verboten wegen den Seglern. Das echt zum Kotzen. #q

Aber man versucht es trotzdem immer wieder.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geile Fische immer wieder Guido...


----------



## Dennert (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Guido!

Wenn Du so weitermachst, wirst du bestimmt mal so erfolgreich wie Uli Beyer - die Locken hast Du ja schon 

Petri natürlich auch den anderen Erfolgreichen


----------



## GuidoOo (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Dennert schrieb:


> Petri Guido!
> 
> Wenn Du so weitermachst, wirst du bestimmt mal so erfolgreich wie Uli Beyer - die Locken hast Du ja schon
> 
> Petri natürlich auch den anderen Erfolgreichen



Na das wäre natürlich der Hammer =)
Danke nochmal =)

So, Sven und ich waren eben nochmal los, die Bedingungen waren fast den ganzen Tag zum:v.
Sehr schweres Angeln....
Anfangs gleich erstmal 2 schöne Barsche verloren.
Danach angelten wir an einer steilen Abbruchkante, kleine Fische stiegen...
Da muss doch was gehen. Vorher schön nen neues Gummi mit Stingern gespickt, Dritter Wurf...Der Wind machte nen riesen Schnurbogen. Ich merkte nur ein leichtes Tick, schlug an und nichts...
Danach, wie es wohl jeder macht. Köderinspizierung!
Was sehe ich da?|bigeyes Vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz...
2 Zahnreihen im Abstand von guten 20cm... Ich will nicht wissen, was es war =(

Paar Würfe später wieder nen Tock....Richtig angeschlagen und die Bremse ging los..natürlich dachte man..."Der isses...!"
Leider nicht ganz...
http://img268.*ih.us/img268/3459/p1030545m.jpg
Aber der Anfang wäre gemacht.

Nun hängt der Köder übrigens im Baum unter Wasser =(

Das Schleppen brachte wiede mal kein Fisch...
Also ab an die Stelle, wo ich gestern den großen Hecht hatte...
Dort ging auch nichts...
Danach bekam ich 2 Fehlattacken auf Jerk...|uhoh:

Zum Schluss nochmal eine Kante hochgejiggt, und Bam..geht doch!

Nen guter Hecht machte einen guten Drill und konnte geknippst werden =)!
http://img31.*ih.us/img31/5404/p1030551h.jpg

TL Guido!


----------



## ZanderBone (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,

Ich kann auch mal wieder einen vernünftigen Zander vermelden, gestern nachmittag gab es er einen 54er, und am Abend hat sich dann ein 86er den Gufi voll reingehauen, er wog 14,5 Pfund, mal wieder ein richtig schöner Fisch.

MFG Opelhecht


----------



## duck_68 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sauber Manu!!! das ist mal ein Fisch - herzlichen Glückwunsch und lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## minden (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri in die Runde,...wirklich schöne Fische und auch klasse Bilder dabei #6#6

-OT-




Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich hab so im Gefühl, dass die Boardies immer fotogener werden^^'





Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri an alle!




Is mir auch aufgefallen|wavey:
Ebenfalls hab ich das gute Gefühl, dass immer mehr Leute auch den einen oder anderen Fisch hier mal wieder schwimmen lassen und es weniger pro/contra-Disskussionen gibt....find ich pers. eine schöne Entwicklung#6 Das aber nur am Rande.


----------



## StefanN :) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sehr schön :> petri !


----------



## The flyfisher (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute morgen 80iger Hecht auf Köderfisch 
Bilder kommen später


----------



## Akschu (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sehr schlechtes Handybild. War kurz nach 22Uhr und schon so gut wie dunkel.

103 Zentimeter

Schwimmen durfte er auch wieder, selbstverständlich ;-)


----------



## Promachos (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Manuel,

auch von dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes "Petri". Anscheinend hat mich dein Fang beflügelt, denn ich konnte nach zähem Beginn doch noch zwei Hechte (70 und 73 cm) landen. Gebissen haben beide auf einen 8 cm "Veit"-Kopyto.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## G-hunter (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger 
aber minden das mir auf gefalle ich kann mir auch schon denken warum aber das schreibe ich net 
tl mfg sven


----------



## Anglas (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Moin 
Das sind echt hamma fische..ich brauch da noch meine zeit um die größe zu fangen 
Hier mein 1. Hecht! Ich war so stolz wie harry 

#h


ps. Hinten rechts in der Ecke hat er 1m vorm Rand auf Spinner gehackt. 
Für mich ein Riese


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Anglas schrieb:


> Hier mein 1. Hecht! Ich war so stolz wie harry


 
Petri, zum ersten Hecht.#6
Der erste Hecht ist immer was ganz besonderes, egal wie gross :m...


----------



## Räuberspinner (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Herzliches Petri zum ERSTEN Kroko.


----------



## G-hunter (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petrie zum ersten hecht 
mein erster war so um die 72 cm groß kann mich kaum drann erinnern ^^
aber ich will wohl gleich auch noch mal los das lezte licht nutzen  
mfg sven


----------



## yassin (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab heute morgen vier Hechte verhaftet drei stück so zwischen 50 und 60cm und einen mit 72cm durften alle wieder baden. 
Leider ist mir eine viertel Stunde nach Ankunft direkt ein Meterhecht ausgeschlitzt wollte schon wieder nach hause bin aber zum glück doch geblieben

Bilder folgen wenn ich die vom Handy runter bekomme das Ding spinnt n bissl


----------



## daci7 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

gestern morgen um halb 6 erwischt, 71cm 2,5 kg ... abends war er dann aufm grill =)
war übrigens zum ersten (und bestimmt nicht letzten) mal an dem see, daher meine freude über den fisch


----------



## atzelupe (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schön daci

in welcher tiefe hast den gefangen und auf welchen köder ?


----------



## daci7 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

bronzener balzer colonel Z in 10 gr., in ca 50 cm tiefe vor nem schilfgürtel keine 3 m vom ufer =)


----------



## dermichl (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



daci7 schrieb:


> gestern morgen um halb 6 erwischt, 71cm 2,5 kg ... abends war er dann aufm grill =)
> war übrigens zum ersten (und bestimmt nicht letzten) mal an dem see, daher meine freude über den fisch



welcher see war das denn?


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöne Fische! 
Ich muss auch mal wieder ans Wasser|uhoh:

PS: wo is eigentlich Veit?!?! Hab ich was verpasst oder is der in die Saale gestürzt und die Zander haben sich mal gerächt und ihn nicht released?!|pfisch:|pfisch:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Raabiat schrieb:


> wo is eigentlich Veit?!?! Hab ich was verpasst


 
Ja, hast Du wohl, Veit ist gesperrt.....


----------



## Student (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Raabiat schrieb:


> wo is eigentlich Veit?!?! Hab ich was verpasst oder is der in die Saale gestürzt und die Zander haben sich mal gerächt und ihn nicht released?!|pfisch:|pfisch:



Der Waller hier hätte ihn letzte Woche fast gefressen, ist aber nochmal gut gegangen |wavey:


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dickes petri Student xP ... 
... 
würden uns bestimmt alle über mehr so schöne bilder von dir freuen ^^ ... 

lg


----------



## King Wetzel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri heil an alle fänger 
Ich konnte gestern diese Bachforelle fangen ist mit abstand meine gröste bis her sie hatte genau 50 cm und wog 1052 gramm


----------



## duck_68 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Petri heil an alle fänger
> Ich konnte gestern diese Bachforelle fangen ist mit abstand meine gröste bis her sie hatte genau 50 cm und wog 1052 gramm



Petri! Schöner Fisch, nur wäre das Bild um einiges besser, wenn du den Fisch vor dem Foto mal gewaschen hättest


----------



## zanderzone (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier noch zwei vernünfiteg Fotos von meinem hecht neulich:


----------



## Clown (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei vernünfiteg Fotos von meinem hecht neulich:



Petri Heil... Respekt zu dem tollen Fang


----------



## zanderzone (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ach ja, schwimmt natrülich wieder! Und in Holland, gibt es diese phantastische Regel, dass man zander und Barsch bis Ende Mai nicht beangeln darf und Hecht nicht bis Ende Juni! Wie soll man das auch steuern?? 
Finde die regel absolut überflüssig!!


----------



## spinnermarv (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@King Wetzel in welchem gewässer haste die denn gefangen?:k


----------



## King Wetzel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

In der Bevertalsperre


----------



## spinnermarv (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

boah... ich wusste garnich, dass da forellen drinne sind


----------



## King Wetzel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

jetzt weiste es  sind eig recht viele drinn aber meistens nur kleine


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch Petri Jungens!
Besonders zum Ersten Hecht...Kann ich mich auchnoch drann erinnern...Man hab ich da gezittert 
und auch an die Niederländischen "Schonzeit" Hechte 

War die Tage auch mit verschiedenen Leuten los.

Am Samstag von Mittag bis in die Nacht hinein am kleinen PLöner See...Und es war ein Flop.
1 Hecht konnte ich gerade so fangen...
http://img44.*ih.us/img44/6373/p1030560.jpg
Am Sonntag dann bei uns von um 16 bis um 22 uhr geanglelt.
Gleich zu Anfang einen Hecht gefangen, Danach war Totenstille:
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/380/p1030618.jpg
Bis ca halb 9. Da hatten die Räuber wieder Hunger und es ging recht gut =)!
http://img32.*ih.us/img32/7863/p1030625.jpg
noch Einer =)
http://img190.*ih.us/img190/2310/p1030649.jpg
Und der letzte der Tour:
http://img38.*ih.us/img38/5240/p1030657v.jpg
Danach zogen wir von Dannen und ein wundervolles Bild blieb in Erinnerung:
http://img31.*ih.us/img31/2146/p1030660t.jpg

Heute dann nochmal von um 19-22 uhr aufm Wasser gewesen.
Am 1ten Spot konnte ich meinen Entschneiderungshecht fangen:
http://img38.*ih.us/img38/6735/p1030670.jpg
Danach eine Runde geschleppt, Sven und ich guckten gerade hoch zu einem Showflugzeug, da knallte in Svens Rute hinein.
Der Fisch hing natürlich nicht =(=(=(.

Das Ende der Tour kam unerbittlich näher, Sven der nach 4 Touren immernoch Schneider war, wollte sein Handwerk zwischenzeitlich niederlegen....Ich gab ihm meine Stradic und die Quantum Hypercast mit auf die heutige Tour um ihn etwas glücklicher zu stimmen.
Promt fing er auf die Combo auch gleich seinen sowas von hart erkämpfen Hecht!
http://img188.*ih.us/img188/2724/p1030683.jpg
Hier auch nochmal ein Petri von mir an dich Sven =)!

Auch an diesem Tag verschwand die Sonne hinter den Bäumen,
http://img34.*ih.us/img34/9297/p1030685.jpg
und wir machten uns auf den Heimweg.


PS:
Es waren alles sehr schmerzhafte Touren für uns.
Bei der Ersten verlor ich meine gerade gespickten XXL-Gummi.
Bei der Zweiten passierte das, was passieren musste...
Ich verlor meinen so lieb gewonnen und zerkauten BUSTER JERK. Der DUO-Lock Wirbler ist einfach auf gegangen....R.I.P
Sven riss zwei meiner Vorfächer ab und bei der letzten Tour rammte er sich 2 Flunken in die Brust...

TL GUIDO


----------



## pike1984 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> i.
> Bei der Zweiten passierte das, was passieren musste...
> Ich verlor meinen so lieb gewonnen und zerkauten BUSTER JERK. Der DUO-Lock Wirbler ist einfach auf gegangen....R.I.P
> 
> TL GUIDO



Neeeein! Aber immerhin hat das gute Stück ja seine Dienste geleistet, wie man auf zahlreichen Fotos, die diesen Thread absolut bereichern, feststellen kann! Petri nochmal zu deinen beeindruckenden Fängen!
Bin dieses Jahr auch ins Jerken eingestiegen und war zweimal bei meinen Trips an dem Ismaninger Speichersee recht erfolgreich. Bald gehts auch daheim endlich wieder auf Hecht. War leider seit 15.6., also seitdem er an meinem Fluss frei ist noch nicht zu Hause, hab mich aber schon nach deinem Buster Jerk speziell in dem von dir verwendeten Dekor umgesehen... annähernd Fehlanzeige in der 15cm-Version -  hast du da schon durch deine Fänge einen Ausverkauf provoziert??? 

TL, Basti


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, hier mal ein Fang von meinem Angelkumpel Kai.
Gefangen gestern abend um 23.45 auf Köfi in unserem Vereinssee (www.sfv-westerkappeln.de). Nach meinem 31Pfd. Hecht vom 03. Mai ist es nun der zweite Meter in diesem Jahr.
Für diesen "kleinen" hat er mich heute morgen um 6.00 Uhr aus dem Bett geholt 
Naja, der Wecker hätte eh 15 min. später geklingelt, und dfür stehe ich gerne auf.
126 cm, 25,5 Pfd.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## angelspezi82 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Meine Fresse, was ne Oma! |bigeyes Petri!!! #6


----------



## Slotti (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

krasser Hecht !!!

ganz ganz dickes Petri 


Kann auch mal wieder einen schönen Zander vermelden

78cm auf einen 4,5 Salt Shaker in Metallic Carrot


----------



## esox1887 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geiler fisch!!!|bigeyes Petri!


----------



## Clown (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo, das sind ja mal hammer geile Fische... Dickes Petri an die glücklichen Fänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wasn Hechtvieh - Petri Heil!!
Auch an alle anderen erfolgreichen natürlich!!


----------



## Ophidian (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Boah ey... Das mal nen Hecht...
Petri an deinen Kumpel..


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

und das ist nicht der größte in unserem See. Nach mehreren glaubwürdigen Augenzeugen gibt es mind. noch einen Ü140er bei uns.
Mal sehen, was in der nächsten Zeit noch alles so ans Tageslicht kommt. Die Standorte von dem Ü140er und einem Ü130er kenne ich auf jeden Fall.
Die 30pfd. haben wir schon geknackt, die 130cm auch, jetzt geht es demnächst ans richtig eingemachte. Mal sehen ob wir die 40-45 Pfd. knacken.
Grüße

PS: und das ist KEIN Anglerlatain.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das ist ja mal ein Trümmer! Geiler Hecht- PetriHeil an Deinen Kumpel.
Aber auch der Zander ist nicht von schlechten Eltern #6


----------



## manolo86 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch da hat der Kai aber reingehauen.:q Petri dazu
Macht mal weiter so, denn ihr wisst jetzt wie es geht. 
Viel erfolg euch weiterhin.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da fehlt doch plötzlich ein Beitrag? :m

Na auf jeden Fall dickes Petri, schöne Hechtmutti!

Und guten Appetit! (Und das schreibe ich als Release-Freund - so ein großer Fisch ist einfach das Ende der Nahrungskette, da kann man ruhig mal einen entnehmen, dann kommen mehr von unten nach. Ausserdem sit das jedem seine eigene Sache!)

@Welsfänger: Dann mal her mit den Fotos >1,40 => Erzählt wird das an fast jedem See, nur gefangen sehr sehr selten... #c


----------



## dermichl (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wahnsinnsfische#6 da kann ich mit meinem 43er barsch nicht mithalten,aber der fang hat mich trotzdem gefreut.
gefangen mit nem silbernen noname spinner in der ems bei warendorf.
http://img29.*ih.us/img29/7141/bbarsch6.jpg


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bzgl. Releasen, ich persönlich hätte den auch released, aber gelegentlich muß man auch mal den Fänger verstehen. Der hat sich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig und alle Tage fängt man son einen ja nun auch nicht. Also, soll er ihn doch entnehmen. Bei uns im See gibt es definitiv noch min. 6 weitere Fische über bzw. um 120cm. Das sind allein die, die ich kenne. Insofern darf ruhig mal einer entnommen werden.
Zu dem Ü140er. Gesehen habe ich ihn pers. noch nicht, die Angaben von den Personen sind aber glaubhat und unabhängig voneinander. Ich bin bei solchen Angaben auch eher Skeptisch, aber diesmal entspricht das wohl der Wahrheit.


----------



## Koalano1 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zur diggen Hechtoma!!!


----------



## Red-Fire (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was ein Trümmer, wenn euer Gewässer nicht so weit weg wäre, würde ich sofort in den Verein eintreten :c


----------



## kspr (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger, eigentl sollten wir einen Thread aufmachen der heißt "Guido fängt..."


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

erstmal ein dickes petri an alle !!!
soo ... seehr verspäätet, weil ich das bild nicht verkleinern konnte, kommt jezZ erst mein bester Hecht aus 2008 
Von Tag zu Tag steigt die vorfreude auf 5 wochen Schweden ..... nur noch 3 wochen !
wenn ich`s schaffe werde ich ab und zu berichten !!!

Ach ja, den Hecht hab ich im Herbst gefangen ! 
1,13m und 14-15kg ( waage war sehr ungenau )

edit: ach ja und die zwei schönen Hechte hat der Patenonkel meines Bruders xD an pfingsten gefangen !...
Kleinerer: 80cm ca 3,5 kg
größerer: 102cm ca 10kg


----------



## Phanthom (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri petri an alle!!#6
Konnte gestern diesen 72er Esox mit einem 5cm Kopyto in Motoroil überlisten. Er stand direkt unter den Brutfischen am Ufer.#h
Grüsse


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

also petri erstmal an alle fänger!
aber jetzt meine frage was ist ein "Trümmer"? kapier ich hier grad was nich so recht.. |kopfkrat
bitte um aufklärung


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Aalredl schrieb:


> also petri erstmal an alle fänger!
> aber jetzt meine frage was ist ein "Trümmer"?[...]



Trümmer = Klotz = großes, schweres Tier oder Gegenstand  

Petri zu den vielen geilen Fischen.. Konnte an den letzten Tagen nur Brasche bis 30 cm überlisten.. |uhoh:


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ach so... ok dann danke!!
hab das vorher noch nie gehört


----------



## Zocker (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, echt glückwunsch zu den super Fänger besonders zu der dicken Hecht Oma. Vom alter des Sees her müsste es die bei uns auch geben, Taucher haben auch welche gesichtet, jedoch hab ich noch niemand gehört einen in der größen Ordnung gefangen hat.

Wollte mal eben meine beiden Fänge nachreichen. Waren beide an 45cm (sehen irgendwie klein aus auf dem Foto) und haben auf einen Mepps Spinner Größe 3 gebissen. Sonst bin ich die letzten 2 mal leider als Schneider nach Hause gegangen!

mfg


----------



## paul188 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war auch ein paar mal mit Domink los...

den Hecht haben wir jetzt schon zum 3x mal gefangen|bigeyes

hier ein paar Bilder...



ps: alle Fische sind wieder in ihrem Element!!!


----------



## paul188 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

noch zwei...


----------



## andyblub (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> Ach ja, den Hecht hab ich im Herbst gefangen !
> 1,13m und 14-15kg ( waage war sehr ungenau )


 
My dear mister Singteam...was für ein Teil! Gratulation dazu.
Wirst den Raubfischthread bestimmt bereichern können, wenn Du 5 Wochen in Schweden aktiv gewesen bist :m


----------



## eddyguru (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an euch Beide!Super Pic´s und Fische#6

Schau mal hier Paul|rolleyes

http://www.camo-tackle.de/lindy-fischlandehandschuh-links-gr-lxl-p-833.html

gruß

Eddy


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



andyblub schrieb:


> My dear mister Singteam...was für ein Teil! Gratulation dazu.
> Wirst den Raubfischthread bestimmt bereichern können, wenn Du 5 Wochen in Schweden aktiv gewesen bist :m


 
Dickes Petri an Paul !!! 
einfach irre was ihr immer fangt ! steckt mit sicherheit viel arbeit drinn sich am rhein so gute plätze zu erarbeiten ... 
(war doch der rhein oder ?)
Das hoffe ich doch !... 
hab auf jeden fall beim tackle kräftig aufgerüstet und es soll, wenn der kumpel der mitfährt seine ersten hechte gefangen hat vornehmlich auf die großen gehen: Hecht und natürlich auch Barsch ...


----------



## paul188 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ eddy: ne, kalte Finger hatte ich nicht


----------



## minden (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Ufergansta Paul und Domme,...fette und bissige Fische:vik:#6

Heute ging bei mir auch mal wieder nen schöner Mitt-Achtziger,....Sind schon schicke Tiere,...die Stachler:k


----------



## bertman (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den vielen schicken Räubern. Hoffe am Freitag auch endlich mal wieder nen dicken zu bekommen #6

Gruss Robert


----------



## paul188 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ minden : petri !!!! richtig geiles Tier!!!!


----------



## Slotti (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @ Minden und Paul188

wirklich schöne Fische #6

dagegen wirkt mein Hecht von gestern schon fast wie ein Baby.

93cm damit für mich neuer PB


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Mark  Guter Einstand


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Mark, schöner Fisch!


----------



## Maok (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch von mir nen dickes Petri, Mark! :m Geiler Fisch!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Jungs! #6


----------



## Promachos (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo und Petri allen Fängern!

Vor allem die Barsche und Zander:l.
Ich konnte gestern endlich mal nen besseren Barsch fangen, nachdem ich bisher über die 2er Dezimale nicht hinausgekommen bin: ein schöner Kerl mit 38 cm, der unbedingt meinen Berkley Frenzy Diver (7 cm, 11g) in Chrome/Black haben wollte.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an den PB-Hecht- und an den Buckelbarsch-Fänger! :q


----------



## duck_68 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Mark und Dietmar... und all die anderen Fänger!!


----------



## flexxxone (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ein nächtlicher Stachelritter auf Landgang


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Jungs,
habe heute Mittag einen Zander verhaftet. Habe mich sehr gefreut, war der erste Gufi-Zander in diesem Gewässer dieses Jahr... hatte schon gedacht ich kanns nicht mehr 

Größe: 57cm


----------



## Sebi888 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Oha, hat der das Teil weggezogen... Petri!


----------



## zanderzone (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> habe heute Mittag einen Zander verhaftet. Habe mich sehr gefreut, war der erste Gufi-Zander in diesem Gewässer dieses Jahr... hatte schon gedacht ich kanns nicht mehr
> 
> Größe: 57cm



Will hier nicht klug********rn, aber hol dir andere Köpfe! Die Haken sind ne Katastrophe!! Viel zu weich!! Können bei nem richtig guten Zander oder hecht schnell aufbiegen!! 

Sonst, glückwunsch zu den Rittern!!


----------



## Spiderman (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

jo schöner  fisch 

aber das mit die haken ne..ne.. nee nimm bloß andere

mfg p.s.


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

was für welche denn z. B. könnt ja mal welceh zeigen...


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Will hier nicht klug********rn, aber hol dir andere Köpfe! Die Haken sind ne Katastrophe!! Viel zu weich!! Können bei nem richtig guten Zander oder hecht schnell aufbiegen!!
> 
> Sonst, glückwunsch zu den Rittern!!



Ja, sind auch nicht so mein Geschmack die Köpfe... hatte aber keine anderen mehr in brauchbarer Größe in der Kiste... 

Aber hast schon Recht, nen recht viel größeren Fisch hätte ich damit nicht dranhaben wollen 

Nehm die normalerweise zum Barschangeln bei uns im Fluss... weil man bei nem Hänger wenigstens die Gufis retten kann... eben weil man die Haken so schön aufbiegen kann


----------



## GuidoOo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

man man jungs, so geht das aber nicht 

Kaum 2 Tage nicht online, prasselt es hier eine geile Fangmeldung nach der anderen!

PEtri Paul und Domme und auch Minden und Mark

ach, und den ganzen anderen auch.
Jeder Fisch ist DER Fisch 


uns hat jetzt auchmal das schlechte Wetter hier oben erwischt, soll aber übermorgen schon wieder besser werden 

TL Guido!


----------



## ssoellner (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

erstmal ein riesenpetri an alle fänger supertolle fische!!!!!

ich melde mich wieder aus dem kh-exil zurück#h ... wollte ich heut früh schon, doch die liebe arbeit kam dazwischen ...

nu, am freitag raus aus dem kh-laden und am samstag gleich los ans wasser ... saale war angesagt ... forellenpirsch ... 

mein lieblingsstück der saale ... also für angler die gern vom auto ins wasser fallen is das nichts ... herzinfarkt, atemnot ... je, je 






erster wurf ins wasser, 3,4 kurbelumdrehungen dann ein ruck in der feinen rute ... 43 cm bachie ...





kurz darauf noch eine schöne kämpferin ... kleiner 37 cm, doch ein schöner drill ...





dann war döbelalarm angesagt, die hatten alle mächtig kohldampf ... alles so zwischen 30 - 40 cm ... konnten meinem mepps nich wieder stehen ... 

und dann nichts mehr, ... bis ich auf kleinen jig und gummifisch umgebaut habe ... 38 cm, und ganz vorne gehakt ...






war ein toller tag, ... nu, keine großen fische aber hauptsache draussen am wasser ... 

das we ist bei uns königsfischen, könnt mir ja ma die daumen drücken ... 

bye #h


----------



## BigGamer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> man man jungs, so geht das aber nicht
> 
> Kaum 2 Tage nicht online, prasselt es hier eine geile Fangmeldung nach der anderen!


 
Jemand muss dich doch vertreten:m

Edit: Und natürlich das obligatorische Petri an die Fänger!:m


----------



## Steph75 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Paul.
Dickes Petri. Schöne Fänge. Bei uns in Ostfriesland geht im Moment nicht wirklich viel.Kann nur besser werden. Scheint bei euch ja deutlich besser zu sein. Dat mit dem Hecht ist aber nen Ding... Bist du dir sicher das,das immer der gleiche war!? Bei uns heisst es ja so schön "Drei mal ist Ostfriesen Recht". Das würd ich mir mal überlegen. Obwohl ich eigentlich keine Hechte entnehme,würde der bei mir,beim 4.mal eins über die Rübe kriegen. Der bettelt ja drum...   Gruß


----------



## jkc (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mann, mann, mann, eh Frau, hier geht ja echt einiges! -Petri!

Bei mir gab es heute nur den hier, sowie einen Schniepel und einige Nachläurfer. Unter anderem eine richtige Mutti, die leider auch nur schnupperte und wieder verschwand.

Wie gesagt Petri und Grüße JK


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na endlich ist der Spuk vorbei, in den letzten Tagen war das Angeln hier ganz schön zäh.
Auf der Feierabendtour hat es dann diesen Kameraden sowie zwei Minis gegeben, denen 
ich das Fotoshooting erspart habe.


----------



## GuidoOo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



jkc schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann, eh Frau, hier geht ja echt einiges! -Petri!
> 
> Bei mir gab es heute nur den hier, sowie einen Schniepel und einige Nachläurfer. Unter anderem eine richtige Mutti, die leider auch nur schnupperte und wieder verschwand.
> 
> Wie gesagt Petri und Grüße JK



jedenfalls weißt de wo sie steht 
Und geiles Bild+schöner Hund =)

@ Torsk...
Das hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen, dass nen Mod doppelt postet 
Du *****Counter-Hochpuscher 

Ne, petri zum Hecht


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil, Herr Namensvetter.  Geht doch!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für den Hinweis GuidoOo, da muss sich mein UMTS Stäbchen verschluckt haben


----------



## Zocker (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische allen feine Dinger!

War zum 4ten mal die Woche bei uns am See los und kam zum 4ten mal als Schneider nach Hause. :c

Ich glaub ich brauch noch nen Verein mit Raubfischseen!!


----------



## paul188 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ steph: Ne, das war definitv immer der selbe! Konnte man sehr gut an einer kleinen Verletzung am Kiemendeckel sehen...



ps: dickes Petri zum 80er Stachelritter#6

bis bald und Grüße an Endric und co.#h


----------



## Zander-Dompteur (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Kollegen,

konnte am Dienstag diesen 65er Zander verhaften. 
Er hatte nur ein Auge, das linke fehlte. Aber es reichte um meinen Gummi zu erspähen und zu schnappen |supergri

Nach dem Foto ging er wieder schwimmen|supergri


Petri allen Fängern

Gruß
Thomas#h


----------



## maxe-hh (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hier auch ma einer von mir. 70cm, gestern gefangen auf braun-weissen salty-bites.









gruss max


----------



## FeederBenni (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So war gestern nach der fahrschule noch ne halbe stunde auf barsch angeln mim spinner...
hab dabei zufälig als beifang einen schönen 84 cm hecht gefangen, gewogen hat ads gute stück 4,950kg. war schon lustig an der barsch-spinrute

P.S: ich hoffe das klappt mit dem bild 

Und natürlich ist das bild nicht das schönste, das je von einem hecht gemacht wurde. aber immerhin. die freude ist troztdem da


----------



## Anglas (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

nice fish


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!


Ich bin morgen mit Sven Ra auch mal von um 5 bis max 17uhr aufm wasser =)


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin!

Bitte unterlasst diese C&R/Germanys next Topfoto Diskussionen in diesem Thread.

Wenn Ihr etwas gegen ein hier eingestelltes Foto habt, dann wendet Euch bitte per PN an den Urheber oder wenn Euch das nicht öffentlich genug ist eröffnet einen extra Thread dafür.

Hier verwässert das nur den Fangthread und macht die ganze Geschichte unübersichtlich.


----------



## GuidoOo (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, wieder zurück von der Tour...
war ganz geil.

Um halb 6 am See angekommen, schnell die Sachen ins Boot und los. Schon am 2ten Spot konnte Sven seinen Entschneiderungsfisch fangen. Dazu auchnoch der erste auf Popper, der mal hing:
http://img514.*ih.us/img514/1327/p1030692.jpg
5 mins später ist sein Stock wieder krumm. Ein Hecht von locker 85+cm hatte sich den Popper einverleibt. Nach wenigen Sekunden war der Spaß aber leider vorbei--->Ausgeschlitzt!

Irgendwann fingen wir das Schleppen an.
Sven montierte, nach meinen Überredungskünsten, seinen Monsterbarsch an die Series One.
Geschleppt und Geschleppt.
Nix.
Doch iwann ruckte es wieder mal ziemlich hart in Sven Rute, was er selbst garnicht mitbekam.
Also übernahm ich den Anschlag.
Man merkte schon gleich, dass es ein Besserer sei.
Das Ende vom Lied der kreischenden Bremse war nen schöner 95er Pike:
http://img141.*ih.us/img141/9981/p1030696j.jpg
http://img41.*ih.us/img41/9462/p1030700l.jpg
Petri auch an dieser Stelle nochmals an dich, Sven =)!

Am nächsten Spot passierte etwas, was ich selbst noch nie hatte und nur aus Angelzeitschriften kannte. Leider bei mir ohne Happy End =(

Den Gufi übern Grund geklopft bekam ich schließlich auchmal einen Biss*Juhu*. Anschlag...Hängt!
Doch dann wurde der Widerstand nochmals größer...
Ein 85-90cm Hecht hat sich den Schniebler von 40cm gekrallt.
Nun also "Doppeldrill". Ich bekam beide für ein paar Sekunden zu Gesicht, bis sie wieder in der Tiefe verschwanden, noch 3-4 Kopfschläge und weg waren sie...
Musste er auchnoch den Schniebler vom Haken pflüggen...Mistvieh 

Nach mehreren Ruhepausen
http://img199.*ih.us/img199/8128/p1030707.jpg
konnte auch ich endlich meinen Hecht fangen =)
Er inhalierte das Kummi richtig =)
http://img7.*ih.us/img7/3554/p1030716c.jpg
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/7799/p1030708d.jpg


Naja das wars von Sven und mir....
TL Guido =)


----------



## sonni 2 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:m:mPetrie an euch klingt nach ner ganz gut tour müssen auch mal wieder eine starten Sven bis nacher Petrie nochmal


----------



## G-hunter (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri ihr beiden schöner fisch sven ^^


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute war ich seit vielen vielen Jahren mal wieder aufm Dieksee. Vielleicht kennt den ja einer von euch....

Zusammen mit meinem Bruder konnten wir leider nur 2 Barsche und 2 Hechte fangen. Die Hechte geschätze 60-65 cm und 60 cm. Die Barsche 41 cm und 37 cm.... Ich fing den 60-65iger und den 41iger.... Sehr wenig Fisch, aber dafür schöne große Barsche und die beiden Hechte waren leider sehr fingerrutschig.... #6#6#6... Morgen gehts weiter....

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/8995/27062009912.jpg http://g.*ih.us/img31/27062009912.jpg/1/

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/9104/41cmy.jpg http://g.*ih.us/img155/41cmy.jpg/1/

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/7934/27062009915.jpg http://g.*ih.us/img14/27062009915.jpg/1/


----------



## marv1n111 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an ALLE  #6#6#6


----------



## Leski (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
konnte gesternmeine frisch gebaute SS3 gleich mal vernünftig mit nem 73er Schied einweihen.Köder warn Savage Gear Prey115


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauerei! starker Rapfen!


----------



## Chief Justice (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab letzte Woche Samstag meinen ersten Neckar-Zander überhaupt erwischt. Und dann gleich so n Prachtexemplar...

75 cm, ca. 3,25 kg! War echt geil. 

Grüße und dicke Petris an alle Fänger!!!


----------



## Leski (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Vom feinsten des Teil.Petri Heil


----------



## $hadow (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch, Herr Hauptgefreiter 

Mir scheint, dass das Phänomen mit der eingeschnittenen Schwanzflosse nicht nur hier zu finden ist...


----------



## Chief Justice (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



$hadow schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Herr Hauptgefreiter
> 
> Mir scheint, dass das Phänomen mit der eingeschnittenen Schwanzflosse nicht nur hier zu finden ist...



Danke, danke... Ja ja, schön wars beim Bund. Das waren noch Zeiten! *grins*

Bei der Schwanzflosse war meine Vermutung, dass er mal in ne Schiffsschraube gekommen war oder sowas. Oder von was kommt sowas sonst?

Grüße.


----------



## $hadow (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das haben die bei uns in der Ems auch ab und an, aber Schrauben kannst du ausschließen, da hier eigentlich nur kleine Angelböötchen, sowie Kanus rumheizen.

Vielleicht passiert das bei der Laichnesterstellung? Ich hatte mal in einem Video gesehen, dass die mit dem Schwanz eine Kuhle "buddeln".

Aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern.
Ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar wenige vom Wochenende.

Es fing an mit einem 70er




ung ging weiter mit einem 78er




und einem 82er




und endete mit einem 77 cm Hecht.


----------



## Promachos (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Während die Zander zur Zeit anscheinend irgendwo sind, nur nicht dort, wo ich angle, waren die Hechte nicht so zickig: ein 70er wollte meinen Wobbler (Salmo Perch), ein kampfstarker 84er stand auf rosa (Salty).

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute 4 Hechte.... 65, 70, 73 und 74 cm... 2 bissen auf Gufi und 2 auf Wobbler! Heute leider keine Barsche zu finden....


----------



## dodo12 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!


----------



## hecht 01 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...petri, schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen...

@tommi: wo sind die Meter-Fische, gibt´s die nicht mehr?


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tommi ist back 
Mal wieder klasse Fische dabei!


----------



## Klinke (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Während die Zander zur Zeit anscheinend irgendwo sind, nur nicht dort, wo ich angle, waren die Hechte nicht so zickig: ein 70er wollte meinen Wobbler (Salmo Perch), ein kampfstarker 84er stand auf rosa (Salty).
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 

ich will ja nicht abstreiten das es so war, aber der fisch auf beiden bildern ist derselbe ;-)

trotzdem natürlich ein petri

so einen bekomm ich hier bei uns momentan nicht ans band...


----------



## Promachos (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Klinke schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht abstreiten das es so war, aber der fisch auf beiden bildern ist derselbe ;


 
Hallo,

das hast du richtig bemerkt. Ich machen von meinen Fängen normalerweise immer zwei Photos: eins ohne und eins mit dem Köder, auf den der Fisch gebissen hat. Leider hatte sich der 70er den Wobbler dermaßen reingeknallt, dass er stark geblutet hat und ich ihn mitnehmen mußte. Aus ästhetischen Gründen habe ich auf Photos von diesem Fisch verzichtet.

Gruß und weiterhin "Augen auf"
Promachos


----------



## Strumbi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,
gestern konnte ich 1 Hecht  mit der Länge v. genau 100 cm 
fangen.  Köder : Wobbler
Bilder findet Ihr unter PLZ 7+8    79xxx was läuft z.Zt. 

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Fabrice1994 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

8.6.2009,gegen 16:43, landete ich diese 72cm und 5kilo schwere bachforelle,die auf einen behr-spinner biss!genau 23 min. drill.
dam super natural 45,penn sargus 2000,spider wire schnur:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## kspr (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri Fabrice1994 das ist mal ein richtig gelungener fang


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Fabrice1994 schrieb:


> 8.6.2009,gegen 16:43, landete ich diese 72cm und 5kilo schwere bachforelle,die auf einen behr-spinner biss!genau 23 min. drill.
> dam super natural 45,penn sargus 2000,spider wire schnur:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:




Alter Falter!! Ist das ein geiles Teil - herzlichen Glückwunsch zum super Milchner!!

Hast du den Fisch im Bach oder See gefangen??

Gruß
Martin


----------



## snorreausflake (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Fabrice
was für ein Viech!|bigeyes
Petri zu der absoluten Traumforelle!!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Fabrice1994 schrieb:


> 8.6.2009,gegen 16:43, landete ich diese 72cm und 5kilo schwere bachforelle,die auf einen behr-spinner biss!genau 23 min. drill.
> dam super natural 45,penn sargus 2000,spider wire schnur:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:




Petri was für eine Forelle, die solltest du dem Blinker melden


----------



## Zocker (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Fabrice1994 schrieb:


> 8.6.2009,gegen 16:43, landete ich diese 72cm und 5kilo schwere bachforelle,die auf einen behr-spinner biss!genau 23 min. drill.
> dam super natural 45,penn sargus 2000,spider wire schnur:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



Urzeit Monster Forelle#6 Dickes Petri!


----------



## Maok (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch von mir nen fettes Petri zur Fario des Lebens! Klasse Fisch! :m


----------



## OnTheMove (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Alter schwede!

Da kommt einem die Portionsforelle ja vor wie ein Moderlieschen!

Dicken Daumen und ein noch Dickeres Perti zu dieser Prachtforelle! 

So eine fängt man in der Regel wenn dann nur ein mal im Leben. 

Sauber!


----------



## Fabrice1994 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

die forelle hab ich an einer talsperre gefangen.hier in nrw gibt es traumgewässer wie man sieht.2-3 mal ging ich vor dem fang als schneider nach haus,aber das habe ich gerne in kauf genommen!  fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hammerviech|bigeyes
Meld das wirklich mal den Angelzeitschriften, vllt wirds der Jahressieg#6


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

man, man, wasn fisch!
Ganz dickes petri!


war ja nun gestern von um halb 4 bis um 10 aufm see mit nils und wir konnten auch ein paar fische fangen.

gleich zu anfang nen barsch von mir...
http://img190.*ih.us/img190/415/p1030729.jpg
Danach hatte Nils einen Ausschlitzer auf Bonny M.
Danach konnte er auf selbigen Köder diesen Pike fangen:
http://img520.*ih.us/img520/9359/p1030735a.jpg
Ich konterte und fing ihn hier auf Rapala Magnum im Barschdesign:
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/1408/p1030738m.jpg
Nach langer, langer Pause montierte ich an meine Jerke nen 25cm Gummiwurm.
Ich meinte noch:" Jetzt fang ich nen Hecht"...
5-6Mal gejerkt und es zubbelte an der Rute 
Wobei man zubbeln wohl auch wörtlich zu nehmen hat...:
http://img41.*ih.us/img41/9599/p1030757.jpg
Nach diesem Schniebler gingen wir wieder zum Schleppen über. Nils konnte dann auch gleich einen Pike verhaften =):
http://img40.*ih.us/img40/7166/p1030739.jpg
http://img32.*ih.us/img32/8220/p1030750.jpg
Zum Schluss nochmal nen Spot angefahren...Ich bot Nils an mal mit meiner Baitcaster zu fischen.
Zwischendurch fragte er noch.."Wie isses denn so zu drillen an der Baitcaster?"...
1 Wurf später wusste ers :
http://img37.*ih.us/img37/2913/p1030771j.jpg
Es war eine echt giniale Tour...muss wiederholt werden...!!!


So bin wech...aufm see...wo sonst =)
TL Guido =)


----------



## Fabrice1994 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

bei den fischen war das ja wohl echt ne geniale tour!petri!

mein nachbar und angelkollege hat am 1.5.diesen jahres einen 47cm barsch gefangen,leider war er nich soooo dick,das es für ne schöne meldung im blinker reichte(2kg).   ich werde ihn mal um bilder bitten,dann sell ich se sofort rein!


----------



## Twister_Jigger (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu deinem Fisch @Fabrice, wirklich geiler Fisch !!


----------



## dermichl (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

tolle forelle#6

petri|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!

... und Gratulation @Fabrice zum absoluten Traumfisch! |bigeyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...@tommi: wo sind die Meter-Fische, gibt´s die nicht mehr?


 
Ich arbeite dran....:q
Beinahe hätte ich  den ersten Meter dieses Jahr auch gehabt, aber da sich bei der Landung mein Balzer Metalica Kescher gebrochen ist, hat er sich dann noch mal verabschiedet...
Aber ich weiss wo er wohnt....:q:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@tommi: Ja dann ist ja gut, du weißt ja wir warten;-)...natürlich ärgerlich mit dem Kescher, nächstes Mal kommt er zum Shooting ins Boot...


----------



## senne (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern, vor allem an Fabrice zu solch einer traumhaften Forelle#6


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an das FTP und natürlich auch an Fabrice für seine Forellenoma


----------



## Fabrice1994 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke danke jungs,schön das ihr euch auch mitfreuen könnt!
es gibt bei mir zu haus schon genug so neider und alles!

lg fabrice


----------



## fishingexpert87 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri fabrice !! gibt bei mir zu haus schon genug so neider und alles!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehe is ja herrlich!! wirklich geiler fisch dafür bin ich zur zeit auch fleißig am werfen!! aber 2-3 tage ohne was ist natürlich nichts und dann so ein fisch!!! werfen,werfen werfen ausdauer wird belohnt !!! petri zur forelle!!!!


----------



## just_a_placebo (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, ich wollte euch diesen schönen Wels vom letzten Wochenende nicht vorenthalten:






Näheres könnt ihr am Ende unseres threads zur Session nachlesen: *klick*
Da gibts dann auch noch mehr Bilder... 

cheers!
flo


----------



## Pete Pike (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute morgen konnte ich nach einem heftigen und mehrsekündigen Drill diesen Ausnahmebarsch verhaften:

http://www.abload.de/img/img_0185885j.jpg


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na petry zu dem Monster


----------



## kohlie0611 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Waller Flo!#6


----------



## schadstoff (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Juhuu endlich entschneidert dieses Jahr ...mit 57 cm kein Riese aber endlich mal nen Pike !!!!!


Dickes Petri an die Monsterforelle und nen ebenso grosses Petri an das schöne Silo !




Gruss schadstoff


----------



## dodo12 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum "Entschneiderungshecht" ! 
Hast du Fotos gemacht? Wenn ja, rein damit.


----------



## Ziegenbein (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Wels PETRI

Hammer Barsch, hat auch noch gebissen...


----------



## GuidoOo (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Wels...Schöner Fisch!

Aber auch Schadstoff...hat wohl länger gedauert dieses jahr 

Heute Ja auch nochmal los gewesen. Meinen neuen ZipBait ausprobiert...Lauf 1A =)...aber noch kein Fisch...

Zu Anfang fing Stefan nen schönen Barsch( sein ersten dieses Jahr) Und ich erstmal nen 40er Aland.(Bilder hat Freund)
Auch Sven fing einen mitte 40er Aland.
Danach nen Biss auf Gummi...verhaun...ich ärger mich gerade...da beißt der Hecht nochmal...ich hau nicht richtig an und der Schniebler windet sich an der Wasseroberfläche vom Haken.

Stefan hatte mehr Glück und konnte ein Prachtenxemplar von gut 30cm landen!!!
Naja..die 2 hatten keine Lust mehr, also hab ich sie heraus geschmissen und blieb den Fischen treu =)

Neue Stelle angefahren und zack hing der Aland:
http://img229.*ih.us/img229/4457/p1030801.jpg
Back to Home...
http://img523.*ih.us/img523/5310/p1030804.jpg
Danach gings zum Schleppen. Sofort fing ich einen 25er Barsch. Ich hatte aber keine Lust auf Barsche und schleppte weiter...!
Keine 100m weiter knallte es erneut in meine Peitsche...Diesmal wars aber kein Barsch:
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/3646/p1030808.jpg
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/9601/p1030809.jpg
Hatte 76cm der Gute =)
http://img507.*ih.us/img507/6028/p1030816.jpg

PS...jetzt ist meine Cam schrott =(


----------



## worker_one (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Heute morgen konnte ich nach einem heftigen und mehrsekündigen Drill diesen Ausnahmebarsch verhaften:
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/img_0185885j.jpg



So hätteste mal weiterfischen sollen...:vik:


----------



## Mark_HH (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Guten Abend...

nachdem ich auf mein Posting im 

"Regionalen PLZ 1+2"

nur wenig (und auch nicht gerade aufmunterndes) Feedback bekommen habe versuche ich es nochmal hier - vielleicht treiben sich die Jungs von der Elbe ja hier rum:

Moinsen zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt schon sooooo lange am Boardgeschehen als passiver User teilhabe, möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen und auch gleich mal einen neuen Thread (im PLZ 1+2 Forum) eröffnen....

Mein Name ist Markus - ich bin 34 Jahre alt und lebe mit meiner Familie ich Hamburg direkt an der Dove Elbe. 

Während meiner Tätigkeit für Vöglers Angelreisen vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich die Gelegenheit sehr intensiv Norwegen, Schweden, Irland und Dänemark zu befischen. seit 10 Jahren fische ich in der Dove Elbe (lange als aktiver Karpfenangler). Ausserdem bin ich viel in der Lübecker Bucht (Siercksdorf, Brodtener Ufer, ...) unterwegs. seit einigen sehr guten Zanderfängen in einem See in der Nähe von Lübeck, brenne ich für das Drop Shotten und Vertikalfischen vom Boot. 

Als logische Schlußfolgerung (also logisch für Angelspinner) habe ich mir jetzt ein Boot gekauft. Das Schmuckstück ist 3,90 Meter und wird angetrieben von einem 4,5 PS Johnson. Der Liegeplatz an der Doven Elbe ist am Start und die erste Ausfahrt wurde mit einem knackigen 45er Barsch belohnt. Leider ist das mit dem fotografieren alleine nicht ganz so einfach - daher an dieser Stelle ein Barsch aus dem Hemmelsdorfer See.  (Das mit den Bildern hat nicht geklappt! Sind im anderen Posting zu finen.) Gebissen hat der Kollege auf einen schwarz-rot-silbernen Gummifisch beim Drop Shotten. Selbstverständlich schwimmt der Fisch wieder...

Da ja einige von Euch auch regelmäßig in der Doven fischen, fände ich es super, sich über diesen Thread auszutauschen und vielleicht auch mal gemeinsame Sache zu machen... Spannend finde ich natürlich Beiträge zu aktuellen Fängen - aber auch zu Mißerfolgen und zu dem was sonst in der Doven Elbe passiert.

Ich lege dann mal vor:

Das mit dem Barsch hab ich ja schon geschrieben... war so gegen 20:30 Uhr an der Hafeneinfahrt zum Bootsclub Biber. Leider keine weiteren Kontakte (eigentlich sollte ja ein Zander rauskommen). Auch nicht an der Regattastrecke. Zwei andere Boote waren ohne Fisch. Die Karpfenfraktion hatte Fänge um die 30 Pfund zu melden (zwischen den Inseln). Wetter war okay (ein bißchen bedeckt und schwül). Vorgestern wurde direkt im Hafen vom Steg ein 55er Zander gefangen (auf Köfi).

So weit so gut... ich hoffe Ihr füllt das Thema mit Leben und wir sehen uns mal am Wasser...

Tight Lines und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!

Markus


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi, konnte gestern meine ersten Rapfen auf Twister fangen. Werde es heute Abend nochmal probieren, geht ja zur Zeit richtig ab am Wasser. Bilder sind leider nicht so gut, und noch ein paar Bilder von den letzten Tagen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey markus! 
welcome on board!


----------



## Norge Fan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ all   
Digges Petri zu euren Fischen                    

@ Guido Oo                  
Geile Pics                               

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Paul R. (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war von sonntag bis Donnerstag auf Raubfischjagd, war leider nur an ner kleinen Tongrube dabei sprang aber ein richtig großer Barsch heraus:|stolz::vik: nämlich ein Barsch von 41 cm


----------



## yassin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

nen paar hechtis der große hat 73cm


----------



## yassin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

noch n paar


----------



## dodo12 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri yassin. 
Und auch Petri an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## Tisie (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,

Petri Heil an alle Fänger - tolle Fische und schöne Fotos!

Nachdem die Zandersaison recht zögerlich bei mir angelaufen ist, blieb letzten Sonntag auch mal wieder ein besserer Fisch hängen.

Anbei mal ein etwas anderes Foto von dem schönen 78er, 1/10 Sekunde vorm Hakenlösen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

--


----------



## yassin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schönes Ding#6


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petry#6


----------



## yassin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

friedliche Räuber die Brasse hatte 55 und das Rotauge 37cm


----------



## Phanthom (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle!:vik:
War heute mal wieder mit nem kumpel ansitzen. Dabei konnte er nen schönen 72er Rapfen (auf Rotauge am Grund) landen. Anschließend bekamen wir noch höheren Besuch....
Grüße aus Kehl


----------



## dodo12 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Traum-Rapfen. Schönes Füchschen.


----------



## Paul R. (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

habe nen 41cm Barsch gefangen,er hatte nen guten Drill!!!!:vik:|stolz:habe ihn an einer kleinen Tongrube gefangen in Beiersdorf nahe Grimma!(Sachsen)und ich habe ihn aufeinen kleinen gummifisch gefangen!!

Danach mit genommen auf´n Grill gelegt und gegessen!!(lecker)

Weitere Bilder von diesen schönem Barsch folgen sind noch auf der Digitalkamera!!


----------



## stefannn87 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Paul R. schrieb:


> habe nen 41cm Barsch gefangen,er hatte nen guten Drill!!!!:vik:|stolz:habe ihn an einer kleinen Tongrube gefangen in Beiersdorf nahe Grimma!(Sachsen)und ich habe ihn aufeinen kleinen gummifisch gefangen!!
> 
> Danach mit genommen auf´n Grill gelegt und gegessen!!(lecker)
> 
> Weitere Bilder von diesen schönem Barsch folgen sind noch auf der Digitalkamera!!



Kein schlechter 
Muss auch mal wieder nen dicken Barsch an Land ziehen


----------



## Finke20 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:vik:

Melde mich auch mal wieder. Hatte leider wenig Zeit zum angeln. Aber heute sollte es mal für ein Stündchen reichen.
Beim ersten Wurf Fisch.
Illex Squirrel SP hat wieder gestochen. 
http://img6.*ih.us/img6/7985/0407092.jpg

http://img36.*ih.us/img36/7805/0407093.jpg

Gruß Finke20#h


----------



## Wilddieb (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Mark_HH schrieb:


> Guten Abend...
> 
> nachdem ich auf mein Posting im
> 
> ...



Wilkommen Markus und ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Konnte heute auch einen 72 cm Hecht verhaften auf Köfi

Gruss: Manuel


----------



## minden (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute bei schönem Wetter,...., ne rote Birne geholt,....aber auch belohnt mit sehr schönem Stachler, da kommt Freude auf #h

Das er wieder schwimmen durfte versteht sich ja von selber


----------



## supercook (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wahnsinnsfisch,dickes Petri @minden


----------



## Koalano1 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das ist ja mal ein Zander!!!
Ganz digges Petri!


----------



## Meteraal (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@minden   erstmal dickes Petrie natürlich!!!! hast du den Zander in einem tidenabhängigen Fluss gefangen???? ( so sieht es jedenfalls für mich aus!!!!) Wenn ja, dann würde ich gerne ma wissen, ob es bei auf- oder ablaufenden Wasser??? 
danke für die Antworten im voraus


----------



## scemler (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Minden: War der von euer Elbtour?


----------



## minden (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Vielen Dank,...

Ne, kein Tiedenabhängiger Fluß, damit kenn ich mich nicht aus, sorry.

Und nein, der stammt nicht aus der Elbe,...|wavey:


----------



## angelspezi82 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

aus Holland  sieht man doch ... :q

Petri!!! Sehr schöner Z-Fisch! TOP !!!


----------



## Promachos (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, Minden#6

Sehr ansehnlicher Fisch, sehr schön in Pose gesetzt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## BigGamer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri zum dicken Zandrino#6


----------



## dodo12 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Traum-Zander!


----------



## Grundangler85 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Minden für son Traumzander würd ich mir auch die Birne verbrennen lassen hehe


----------



## Checco (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier noch ein Zander von gestern, der wieder seine Bahnen zieht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fänger der letzten Tage.
Besonders natürlich an Minden zu seinem Hammer Zander..#6

Ich habe mich am Wochenende mal drangemacht und habe Beschwerden aufgearbeitet.|supergri



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @tommi: wo sind die Meter-Fische, gibt´s die nicht mehr?


 
Zumindest einen 108 cm Hecht kann ich vorweisen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



es wurde dann aber auch gleich wieder kleiner mit 75 cm 




einem Zander von 52 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und endete mit 65 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
Die Nennung der Köder wie immer auf meiner privaten Homepage unter Angelberichte....​ 


Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tommi ist back


 
Noch nicht ganz, aber ich arbeite dran...:q:q


----------



## schrauber78 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein ganz dickes Petri an an Minden für den schicken Zander und selbstverständlich auch an Tommi für die Hechtstrecke nebst "Beifang".


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Jungs #6

@ Minden
Toller Zander! Die Köderbox kommt mir bekannt vor 

@ Tommi
Na geht doch


----------



## Stachelritter86 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, dann kann ich hier auch mal was Ordentliches beitragen: 

Die schönste und größte Dame des vergangenen Wochenendes aus dem Eixendorfer Stausee!






Leider kommt die wahre Größe (Ü110cm!) auf dem Foto nicht so rüber... Zum "Vorstrecken" war die Dame a) ganz schön schwer und b) ich war ganz schön platt... Die stand nämlich gut im Futter!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch, Dickes Petri!


----------



## minden (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fette Hechte,...petri Tommi und Stachelritter zu den schönen Fischen und Bildern#h


----------



## Stachelritter86 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Also Minden, du musst dich doch hinter deinem Stachler auch nicht verstecken! Da auch nochmal von mir ein wirklich respektables Petri. Solche Kaliber sind wirklich die Höhepunkte des Anglerlebens!


----------



## kohlie0611 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, man sieht schon das er so groß ist,du hast ihn halt nicht "vor die Linse gepresst" , da sieht manch 80ger nach nem Meter aus#6
Petri allen anderen auch, bei mir gabs am WE 4 Stk, wobei ich den hier entnommen habe, der Rest ging ohne Pic. wieder zurück, waren auch alles keine Riesen


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch, Mensch!
Petri an alle,
besonders an Minden, Tommi und Stachelritter86.

Tommi? Dein Hecht ist auch ganzschön dünn...so waren bei mir auch alle größeren in letzter Zeit.
Daher kann Stachelritter sich wohl glücklich schätzen, dass seine Dame do gut im Futter steht.
Übrigens sehr schöne Fotos...

Ich war von Sam auf Son Nachtangeln und schnappte mir morgens um halb 4 die Jerkrute.
Bekam dann doch tatsächlich einen Biss auf Buster Jerk im Hechtdekor.
Allerdings dachte ich iwie nicht eine Sekunde dadran, einen Anschlag zu setzten, und so entkam der ü80Hecht|kopfkrat.
War wohl noch im Schlafe...
Danach gings an die Flachwasserbereiche, in denen bis vor wenigen Tage ja noch die großen Hechte standen....
Allerdings keine Chance. Auch im Tiefen nichts...so brachen wir unsere Tour sau müde um 9 ab...


Naja, nachher gehts vllt nochmal an ein anderes Gewässer=)


----------



## Ghanja (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs und konnte neben zwei kleinen Zanderfuzzis noch diese Mama mit 112 cm aufstöbern ... :q


----------



## BigGamer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber#6


----------



## Stachelritter86 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch Andrew, wirst du nicht meine Mutti nochmal an Land gekurbelt haben? 

Net schlecht! Petri! Also sind noch welche im See. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## jerkfreak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, war heute mit einem der Jungs meiner ehemaligen Jugendgruppe am See. Wotten einfach mal wieder 2-3 Stündle Spinfischen. Und Petrus hat es heute mehr als nur gut mit uns gemeint.

Mein  erster Wurf - wams, Biss, Schwanz vom Gummi weg. Ich nur "Luki, hier steht einer, werf hier ma mit!" Ich komm garnichtmehr dazu nen neuen Gummi einzuhängen, denn da muss ich auch schon einen ca 60er Esox landen. Petri!

Nachdem an der Stelle auser einem Hänger nichtsmehr geht, Stellenwechsel auf eine Landspitze. Auch hier konnte uns nur ein mächtiger Karpfen, der ca 4m vorm Ufer sprang, weil er vor Lukis Gummi erschrak erschrecken.

Also fange ich an, links von der Landzunge in die Buhne zu werfen und das war GOLD wert. Paar Würfe später, ein guter Schlag in der Rute. Während ich drille und mich noch frage, was das wohl sein soll, verhielt sich so komisch, taucht vor mir plötzlich ein für mich wirklich großer Barsch auf. Damit hab ich heute mal garnicht gerechnet. Handlandung klappt super und ich halte mit 41cm einen neuen PB in der Hand. Überglücklich paar Pics und ab in die Freiheit...!

Einige Würfe später wieder ein kräftiger Schlag, Anhieb sitzt und sofort merk ich, dass ist mehr...! Leider steigt der Fisch nach 5-10m aus und mir ist sofort klar, das war ein Zander. Ich wieder: "Luki, hier scheints zu gehn". Ich schaffe es nichtmal meinen nächsten Wurf auszufischen, schon darf ich einen 54er Zander von Luki landen. Petri! 

Es vergehen wieder 20min mit weiteren Aussteigern und knallharten Fehlbissen, bis ich mit 60cm einen etwas besseren Stachelritter nachlegen kann. Wieder einige Fehlbisse und noch ein Anfang 30er Barsch und das "Spektakel" ist mit dem Sonnenuntergang schlagartig vorbei.

Für mich/uns einer der wohl besten Spinfischtage, an die ich mich erinnern kann. (soo gute Tage gibts bei uns echt selten!)

Hatten in 2 1/2 Stunden ca 10-12 knallharte Bisse und mit einem Esox, 2 Zandern und 2 schönen Barschen trotzdem noch nen akzeptablen "Schnitt"...!

Bilder krieg ich morgen erst, zumindest den Barsch werd ich euch mal zeigen, geiler Fisch!!!

In diesem Sinne, gutes Nächtle und DANKE PETRUS!!!


----------



## MOORLA (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

echt cooler bericht!!

dickes petri heil auf deine fische!! hoffe, dass ihr nochmal so einen guten tag habt 

lg alex


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, hab gerade mal noch ein paar Pics geschickt bekommen und wollte euch die eigentich auch einstellen, aber sind scheinbar teils zu groß, lassen sich nicht alle hochladen...!?

Also anbei leider nur das, von Lukis Zander...!


----------



## schrauber78 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@jerkfreak Petri zu den Fischen von dir und deinem Kumpel. 

Du kannst die Bilder mit Paint verkleinern. einfach das Bild mit Paint öffnen, in der Taskleiste auf Bild klicken, dann "zerren/strecken" und da kannst du die Pix kleiner machen.


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für den Tip, des funktioniert ja tatsächlich...! 

Also hier dann noch der Anfang 30er und der 41er Barsch sowie das 60er Glasauge...!


----------



## Promachos (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Zunächst ein "Petri" nach Coburg zu den Barsch- und Zanderfängern.
Ich konnte gestern nach längerer Flaute endlich mal wieder was an den Haken kriegen: ein 51er Zander und zwei Barsche (25 und 34 cm). Der Zander ging auf einen 4er Kopyto schwarz-weiß, die Barsche auf einen Frenzy Firestick.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zurrück nach Bamberg...! 

Der Zanderköder scheint momentan ja zu laufen...! 

War vorhin auch nochmal ein Stündchen drausen und konnte gleich mal wieder 5 Bisse (4 auf Jigge, einen auf DS-Rute, die ich zwischendrin auch mal versucht habe) verzeichnen und davon auch wieder 2 Zander mit 54 und 55 landen, einen verloren und 2 verballert. Bilder hab ich heute aber keine gemacht...!


----------



## G-hunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger 
würde ja auch gern wieder los aber leider  plagt uns eine schlecht wetter front :-! 
viel erfolg an alle


----------



## Lorenz (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Trotz sehr wenig Freizeit,hohem Wasserstand und 0 Gewässerkenntnis konnte ich bei meinem Praktikum bei Meißen einen 63iger Rapfen  aus der Elbe zaubern :g


Erst hatte ich es gezielt mit Hansen Stripper,Gladsax Snaps,Spöket,kleineren Spinner,kleinen Wobblern,Poppern und anderen Topwaterbaits probiert.Nichts....und dann wollte ich mal gucken ob da nicht vielleicht doch irgendwo ein Hecht steht und sich mit nem größeren Spinner mit Bucktaildrilling  überreden lässt :vik:


----------



## BigGamer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

na petry!


----------



## Jeens (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,
habe heute 3 Barsche mit meinem Wobbler gefangen. Der Erste war 34cm der Zweite 29cm und der Dritte 43cm. Waren alle drei meine bisher größten gefangenen Barsche 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Student (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Jeens schrieb:


> Der Erste war 34cm der Zweite 29cm und der Dritte 43cm. Waren alle drei meine bisher größten gefangenen Barsche



Kann ja nicht sein! Der zweite war niemals dein bisher Größter, wenn doch der erste schon größer war  - Aber allesamt nicht schlecht, Petri Heil!


----------



## jerkfreak (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den andren Fängern...!

Heute wurde, aufgrund der Beislaune der Zander in letzter Zeit mal bisl experimentiert um evtl Vertrauen in für mich neue Methoden zu gewinnen. Und was soll ich sagen, es hat geklappt. 2 Zander von 65 und 63cm vielen auf mein Texas-Rig an der DS-Rute herein...! Hätte nie gedacht, dass ein Drill an so einer Rute so viel Feetz macht, geile Sache...!

Bilder mach ich aber, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin nicht so gerne, daher leider wieder ohne,sorry!


----------



## paul188 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!!!


Haben gestern und heute auch 3 vorzeigbare gefangen...





Gruß Paul


----------



## paul188 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

und noch welche der letzten Tage...


----------



## BigGamer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri paul, wie groß war denn der Barsch? 
Der sieht schon alt und majestätisch aus#6


----------



## supercook (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri Andre zu den Hechtmamas,war eure "Bekannte"wieder dabei?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:k:k:k


----------



## scemler (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sind die aus'm Rhein? Kann ich kaum glauben. |bigeyes Ich würde bei diesen Fischen und dann noch bei der Menge eher zuerst an den Bodden denken. |bigeyes


----------



## gufipanscher (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



BigGamer schrieb:


> petri paul, wie groß war denn der Barsch?
> Der sieht schon alt und majestätisch aus#6




wenn du dir die pics ansiehst, wirst anhand der dateinamen die größe erkennen können


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

46 Cm


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War am Mittwoch und Donnerstag für jeweils 1h los und konnte 17 Barsche fangen, davon hatten 5 sicherlich ihre 30cm. 
16 Stück konnten einem 2cm Twister nicht widerstehen und einer ist auf den Rapala X-Rap reingefallen. 

Die beiden Barsche auf dem Foto waren zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme mausetot und sind am selben Abend in der Pfanne gelandet 
Es ist eigentlich nicht meine Art, tote Fische zuknipsen, aber der Hotspot war ganz schön gefährlich.


----------



## Lorenz (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil!!!





@Johnnie
Das Bild mit dem X-Rap gefällt mir! #6#6#6
Ich werd auch mal in Zukunft probieren den ein oder anderen Fisch bzw. Köder :vik: so zu knipsen!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich Trottel hab das Wichtigste vergessen^^!

Petri allen Fänger!!!

Danke Lorenz


----------



## GuidoOo (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey Petri euch!
besonders Paul+Freund
Und Johnnie 

Ich bin jetzt auch nochmal los, inder Hoffnung einen vorzeigbaren Barsch o.ä zu fangen 

PS: Seit 2 Wochen geht bei uns rein garnichts mehr...
Iwann muss ja mal wieder was ordentliches anner Rute zappeln =(!

MFG!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern, besonders Paul hat ja wieder mächtig zugeschlagen.
Ich kann nur 2 halbstarke von Samstag vermelden.

Einen 75er 





und einen 70er Hecht.




Wie man sieht war ich zwischen den Bildern mal eben beim Friseur...   ​


----------



## yassin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri saubere Esoxe 

hab heute morgen drei klene schnibler gefangen (40,45 und 50cm)
und am Schluß kam der Knüller ne richtig fette Rotwangen Schildkröte.(auf kleinen gummifisch)

werde gleich mal ein paar bilder hier rein stellen #h


----------



## yassin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so hiern paar pics


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Die Schildkröter ist ja echt der Hammer 

PetriHeil!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@yassin Petri zur Schildkröte wurde die realesd oder durfte sich das örtliche tierheim drüber freuen???

oder gabs vieleicht lecker schildkrötensuppe #6:vik:

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## paul188 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für die Petries!

Petri auch den andern Fängern!!!!!!#6

@ micha: ne der sind wir etliche Kilometer aus dem Weg gegangen:q


So war heute auch nochmal mit Dominik los...

Es gab wieder nen Hecht und einen schönen Barsch....

achja, alle Fische schwimmen wieder!


Gruß


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Alter, Paul, was für Klamotten fangt ihr denn bitte momentan??? |bigeyes Des ja ma der Hammer!!! Fettes Petri hierfür! #6

Petri auch den andren Fängern, vor allem zu der fetten Kröte! 

Bei mir hat das Wetter sich etwas geändert und schon wollen die Zander nichtmehr so richtig...! Heute gabs in 4 1/2 Stunden nur 3 Bisse, wovon ich 2 verwandeln konnte. Ein ca 45er Esox (mein erste dieses Jahr überhaupt) und ein mitte 50er Stachelritter traten kurz den Landgang an...!

Im Vergleich zu den vergangenen Tagen ehr eine "magere" Ausbeute, aber man will ja nicht meckern...!


----------



## manolo86 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern.
@ paul188, du sag mal, wie groß war denn der Barsch? Der müsste doch locker um die 50 cm haben.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich schätze 48.
Konnte heute morgen 3 Barsche bis 35cm fangen. Ein Hecht is nach kruzem Drill ausgestiegen.


----------



## discobarsch (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo,
ich hatte das grosse glück am samstag abend beim ansitz auf zander an meinem vereinsgewässer diesen schönen "beifang" zu landen.:vik:

der gute hatte 110cm und glatte 10,0kg.
mein absoluter PB der mir noch lange in erinnerung bleiben wird.
|stolz:
drillen musste ich den burschen übrigens an 25er mono mit einer 35g grundrute, was mir auch ein wenig den schweiss auf die stirn trieb! |uhoh:

gruss und petri an alle anderen fänger, in diesem thread sind wirklich immer toller bilder die einen heiss aufs raubfischangeln machen!


----------



## Bobster (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Discobarsch.

Petri zum persönlichen PB !


Na, dann sind 'se ja zumindest einen von denen losgeworden.

'war bestimmt ein Erlebnis.

#h

Bobster


----------



## schadstoff (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern vor allem zur Dicken Kröte


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> @yassin Petri zur Schildkröte wurde die realesd oder durfte sich das örtliche tierheim drüber freuen???
> 
> oder gabs vieleicht lecker schildkrötensuppe #6:vik:
> 
> mfg Bomber-Pilot1989



ne die durfte in das benachbarte Gewässer,  welches nen Schongebiet is und nicht beangelt werden darf 

da sind auch vorher schon ne menge Schildkröten beheimatet gewesen
vielleicht Verwante

Petri Paul, unglaublich was ihr da raus zieht #r#6


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri den fängern!
@yassin
das mit der schildkröte ins schongebiet war wohl nicht die beste idee!


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> petri den fängern!
> @yassin
> das mit der schildkröte ins schongebiet war wohl nicht die beste idee!


wieso da sind schon vorher etliche drinn gewesen 
ausserdem soll das Becken bald abgelassen werden und alle Schildkröten rausgefangen werden, was dann damit passiert? keine ahnung #c
hätte die auch ins tierheim bringen können aber 
a)ich hab kein Auto
 b)hätte das wieder geld gekostet und
 c)wird ja wie oben beschrieben der Tümpel bald abgelassen

wenn das jetzt die fette SCHNAPPschildkröte gewesen die da auch noch ihr Unwesen drinne treibt, dann hätte ich anders gehandelt, weil das Viech echt Gefährlich ist.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War vor dem Nachtansitz mit meinem kleinen Bruder twistern. Nach den ersten Wüfen konnte ich einen tollen 36er Barsch verhaften . Darauf folgte noch ein kleinerer und zum Schluss konnte mein Bruder auch noch einen überlisten 


Beim Nachtansitz hatte ich auf 10cm Köfi einen Biss, der Bissanzeiger piepste nur kurze Zeit (der Fisch hatte vllt 4-5m abgezogen). Weil es stark geregnet hatte und meine Weste schon klatschnass war, hatte ich keine Lust den Köder zu kontrollieren, außerdem dachte ich eh, dass nichts mehr dran war, weil es nicht mehr gepiepst hatte...

Am nächsten Morgen stellte ich ganz schön angepi.... fest, dass mein Köfi eine Wanderung von 30m zurück legte und sich der (vermutlich) Zander in einigen Baumwurzeln abgesetzt hatte, der Bissanzeiger hat versagt. |gr: 
Bei der Befreiungsaktion fand ich nur noch den blanken Haken. Jetzt ist mir schon wieder der Erlösungs-Zander durch die Lappen gegangen


----------



## Steph75 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Paul. Andre, Andre, Andre. Wo holt ihr es bloß weg |kopfkrat.
Ist ja unglaublich #r. Dickes Petri aus Ostfriesland


----------



## Lorenz (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil allen Fängern!  #6#6#6



Ich war 2-3 Stunden am Wasser...11 Döbel bis 46cm und 3 Barsche unter 20cm auf Rapala Countdown 3cm in silber.


----------



## schadstoff (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Vorhin von um 19-20 Uhr am Wasser gewesen .....
und was soll ich sagen ....Grandma, Rapala.....Salmo und co versagt und der 3 Euro "Billig"Wobbler (cormoran Bravo) brachte den erwünschten Erfolg.

65cm Lang und 6 Pfund schwer der Kampfstarke Schniepler !


----------



## Phanthom (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle anderen.
Nachdem heut keiner meiner Kumpels Zeit hatte bin ich alleine los. Gegen Abend den ersten Platz angefahren, nen kleinen Kopyto montiert, zweiter Wurf,  ca 60er Hecht, der für seine Grösse ganz schön abging. Dann kurz heim was essen und danach wieder and Wasser. Kurz darauf ein schöner Oberflächenbiss auf Jerkbait und ein Rapfen hing. Danach wieder den Platz gewechselt, Salt Shaker montiert, Rapfen Nummer zwei. Dann ging erst mal nix mehr und ich hing mein Lieblingswobbbler dran. Kurz danach konnt ich nen 55er Zander fangen. Zum Abschluss passierte mir noch was komisches: Ich warf meinen Wobbler ziemlich weit rein und das Vorfach verhuddelte sich mit den Drillingen, also zog ich ihn sehr schnell über die Oberfläche ein als ich plötzlich nen knallharten Biss drauf bekam. Nach ca. 3 min. hakte der Fisch dann aus#q. Trotzdem ein sehr gelungener Tag für mich gewesen.:vik:
Grüsse aus Kehl


----------



## Glenneangler (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War gestern zum Aalangeln aber war essig mit den Schleichern;+
Dafür hat sich etwas anderes den WURM gekrallt! Der Hecht war 108cm & 16Pfund schwer! Nach dem foto ist er leider wieder ins wasser gerutscht!#c


----------



## Fury87 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Super hecht! Und noch besser ist, dass er wieder schwimmen durfte! Petri #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Von mir auch noch mal Petri!

Warum hier wieder mal Beiträge gelöscht wurden und direkt danach andere Postings mit gleichem Inhalt stehenbleiben muss ein normaler User vermutlich nicht verstehen...


----------



## BigGamer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri!


----------



## Student (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Glenneangler schrieb:


> Dafür hat sich etwas anderes den WURM gekrallt! Der Hecht war 108cm & 16Pfund schwer!



Petri Heil! Mit was für einem Vorfach / Hakengröße hast du den denn rausgezogen und was hast du dabei gedacht? Beim Aalangeln mit Wurm erwartet man während dem Drill sicherlich was anderes |uhoh:


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der sieht auf dem Bild so mager aus, der hatte den Wurm wohl wirklich nötig... 


Petri Heil!


----------



## Lorenz (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein 40cm Hecht... |rolleyes

Nichts besonderes,aber die Attacken auf den Rapala Husky Jerk im klaren ~1m tiefen Wasser schon :g Nur der eine Kerl blieb hängen,die anderen Attacken gingen daneben...#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Glenneangler (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geht dir der arsch ganz schön auf grundeis! |uhoh:
Monovorfach 0,28 und 6er Wurmhaken an der Feederrute! Der Adrenalienschupp denn man da bekommt ist schon häftig! Ja ist auch recht dünn gewesen die gute Dame gibt kleinere die schwerer sind! 
Aber scheis egal so einen Fisch fängt man nicht alle Tage.|jump:


----------



## BigGamer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schon gar nicht auf so einen Köder#6


----------



## dodo12 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri! Echt ein super Fisch!


----------



## MOORLA (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri heil :-D echt genialer fisch!!! und vorallem die fangart ... sehr elegant!!! :-D


----------



## Glenneangler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Deine Auflistung ist aber auch nicht schlecht!#6  Petri Heil
Weiß an der Technik muss ich noch einbißchen feilen!:q


----------



## jerkfreak (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich fische seit Jahren auf meinen ersten Meter und der fängt ma eben ein auf Wurm...! Ich krieg nen Vogel! 

*FETTES PETRI *dazu! 

Ich glaub ich verklopf meine ganzen Kunstköder wieder und geh ab jetzt nurnoch Würmer suchen...!


----------



## Koalano1 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs!
Super Fische!
Bei mir gab´s gestern diesen Zander beim Aalangeln als Beifang auf mini Köfi
http://img269.*ih.us/img269/9854/img0331rjz.jpg


----------



## dodo12 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Zander! 
Wo warst du denn, DEK, oder?! 
LG. Dominik


----------



## GuidoOo (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey, Petri an euch ALLLE!!!

Nach langer Abwendheit aus dem AB melde ich mich auch mal wieder 
Zwar leider mit nicht solch schönen Fängen wie ihr, aber die Fische wollen im Moment bei den Wetterschwankungen nicht...

Naja, es sind in den letzten Tagen viele Barsche bis 30cm ins Boot gekommen. Die Großen wollen nicht =(
Hier mal einer von letzter Woche:
http://img53.*ih.us/img53/1042/p1030865.jpg
Und der von Heute.
Hatten so 20 Stück bis 30cm.
http://img190.*ih.us/img190/8112/p1030922v.jpg
Das Schöne war, wie ich einer Schleie dabei zusehen konnte, wie sie meinen Gummiwurm attackierte =)!

PS: Noch 2 Tage, dann sind Ferien  Das lässt auf Hechte hoffen!


----------



## stanleyclan (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri du den Barschlis

PS: wir haben ab heute FERIEN!! Übermoregen gehts nach SCHWEDEN


----------



## Phanthom (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle anderen erfolgreichen!#h
Bei mir gabs heut nen Hecht mit knapp 60cm auf GuFi im Barschdesign. Das sollte es dann aber auch gewesen sein.


----------



## Lorenz (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*




60cm Rapfen auf Spinner

2 Döbel (~30 und 40cm) auf Popper...


----------



## Hackersepp (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger!

Ich poste auch mal wieder einen Fang; Momentan läufts eigentlich recht gut, wenn da nicht immer diese Wolkenbrüche Cappuccino aus dem klaren Fluss zaubern würden.

Gestern ging mir unter anderem ein 65er Schied an den Jerk.
Kein besonderer Fisch, aber die Umstände waren einfach genial! :q

Nach einer "spektakulären" Hängerlöseraktion (ohne Wathose) wagte ich noch ein paar Würfe im "brusttiefen" Wasser. 
Eine heißer Tanz in ungewohnter Position:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Coole Aktion, Petri! #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geile Aktion xD
Petri allen Fängern!
Beim Nachtansitz ging rein garnichts.
Zum Glück wurde ich eben, nach dem Einpacken, noch beim Spinnen von einem 20-25cm Barsch entschneidert.


----------



## duck_68 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war Gestern nach der Arbeit für  1 1/2 h mit nem Spöket am Main auf Rapfen. Was soll ich sagen, die Burschen waren wie toll.... insgesamt 11 Rapfen zwischen 50 und 65 cm und einen kleinen Hechtschniepel.

Bilder gibts nur von großen fischen


----------



## Gloin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger und überhaupt alle, die Zeit zum Angeln finden...*neid*

Ganz besonders gefallen mir die Bilder vom Preetz-Team, wie fotografisch nett gemacht und in schonender Pose.
Wolltet Ihr mal was neues probieren oder habt Ihr Euch von der entsprechenden Diskussion im Board inspirieren lassen?
Auf jeden Fall:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Martin!

12 Fische in 1 1/2 Stunden sind ja fast schon Arbeit... Toll wenn man mal so einen Ausnahmetag hat!


----------



## sonni 2 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petrie an alle noch 3 Wochen dann gehts ab nach Schweden XD :vik:


----------



## Wilddieb (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich konnte auch mal wieder zuschlagen 78 cm weist der gute auf.
Dafür das wir auf Karpfen waren netter Beifang.


----------



## Leski (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger!
> 
> Ich poste auch mal wieder einen Fang; Momentan läufts eigentlich recht gut, wenn da nicht immer diese Wolkenbrüche Cappuccino aus dem klaren Fluss zaubern würden.
> 
> ...



Des hätt ich gerne in Live gesehen:q


----------



## minden (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Wurmhecht (schön das er wieder schwimmen durfte#6) und zum Sommerwatangelerfolg#6

Ich selber war mom. wenig los, konnte allerdings endlich auch wieder n paar Zander übereden ein wenig Sommerluft zu schnuppern,...

Bei meinem Kollegen verliefen die letzten 2 Touren sehr gut, vor allem was die Größe angeht,...

















Und noch n 92er Zander vom gleichem Trip;-)

Wer mag....:


http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2009/03c1989c4a0f5d001/index.html




Viel Spass


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische und wie immer Top-Bilder!


----------



## kspr (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hehe der robin, einer der nettesten von ussat dortmund


----------



## yassin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@minden
sehr schöne Fische
das letzte Foto is wirklich geil geschossen 
Petri:m

ich konnte heute für dieses Jahr meinen ersten Zander fangen 
der lässt aber noch ein ganz klein wenig Platz nach Oben
Bild folgt später:q


----------



## yassin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so jez könnt ihr den Kapitalen bestaunen


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an Minden & Crew.

@yassin: Durfte der Kapitale wieder schwimmen ?


----------



## yassin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich schicke alles zurück auf die Reise solange nicht verletzt
ausserdem war der weeeeiiiitttt unter Maß
aber trotzdem süß der Kleene :k


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin und Petri an alle Fänger!
  Konnte Heute Abend  ein 65 Rapfen auf 5er Meps- Spinner verhaften, :vik:und Gestern eine Rotfeder auf Blinker.|kopfkrat


----------



## Jockel13883 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@raubfischangler 2 
Petri zu den Fischen, aber das ist keine Rotfeder, sondern ein Aland, den du da auf Blinker gefangen hast.


----------



## discobarsch (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri, schöne bilder (und mutige rotfeder!)


----------



## Rocardoso spin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

M(aal)zeit ......

@ minden,....
wenn ich mal fragen darf, wo hast du denn die fische gefischt ???
u auf Jig nehme ich mal an oder ???

aber top Bilder u schicke Fische,...Petri...


bei uns will zur zeit nix wirklich an den harken gehen,....daher hab ich mal fix mit nem angelfreund die kleinen Rapfen geärgert,....aber alle schwimmen wieder heil u fröhlich in ihren element#6


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger, aber

@yassin: Was macht dein Kollege da im Hintergrund auf dem Bild ?^^


----------



## Weissnixbeissnix (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Leski schrieb:


> Des hätt ich gerne in Live gesehen:q




 da kannste aber einen drauf lassen schön im stuhl mit nem bier in der hand wär das ein super programm gewesen ganz großes kino 

petri allen fängern


----------



## yassin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger, aber
> 
> @yassin: Was macht dein Kollege da im Hintergrund auf dem Bild ?^^





hab keine Ahnung |bigeyes
das is mir noch garnich aufgefallen
ich glaub der findet seine Schuhe toll


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und bitte wieder OnTopic - Danke..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War vorhin auch noch spontan eine Stunde am Wasser. Konte einen Rapfen auf Megabass Baby Griffon Zero fangen, schöner Biss an der Oberfläche und ganz netter drill in der harten Strömung. Leider war ich alleine und das Handybild ist dementsprechend geworden....

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/107/img0077ezb.jpg


----------



## angelspezi82 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Flo! Schönes Tier!


----------



## Ronacts (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> War vorhin auch noch spontan eine Stunde am Wasser. Konte einen Rapfen auf Megabass Baby Griffon Zero fangen, schöner Biss an der Oberfläche und ganz netter drill in der harten Strömung. Leider war ich alleine und das Handybild ist dementsprechend geworden....
> 
> http://img9.*ih.us/img9/107/img0077ezb.jpg


Petri Flo #6

Warum setzt du den Fisch nicht in "deinen" Rapfentread :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151829&highlight=Rapfen+2009


----------



## Lorenz (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil!





Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Leider war ich alleine und das Handybild ist dementsprechend geworden....


Ich persönlich finde so manches Bild mit Fisch und Tackle,Natur,Landschaft,Gewässer usw. besser als mit einem Fänger der den Fisch in die Kamera hält,denn davon sieht man nämlich schon genug im Internet


----------



## Phanthom (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute mal wieder alleine los, weil die anderen mal wieder anderweitig beschäftigt waren. Beim ersten Wurf gabs schon nen Zander auf Salt Shaker. Dann ging ne Weile nix mehr und dann in zehn min. zwei Rapfen auf nen Mitchell-Shad. Dann ging wieder ne Zeit lang gar nix und ich entchloss mich meinen Lieblinswobbler anzuhängen. Das war genau die richtige Entscheidung und en paar Würfe später gabs Zander Nr.2. Danach knallten mir nochmal 2 Rapfen auf den Wobbler zwischen 55 und 60cm. Also Rapfen abgehängt, rein geschmissen, nen guten Biss bekommen aber verschlagen, also die Stelle gleich nochmal angeworfen und dann hats gekracht:q!!! Der Fisch hat erst mal ein paar gute Fluchten hingelegt und anschliessend ewig vor der Steinpackung gedreht bis ich erkennen konnte was es war. 115cm und genau 10.25kg. Mein erster Walleer auf Kunstköder:vik:.
Grüße aus Kehl


----------



## Phanthom (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hier der Rest


----------



## dodo12 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den geilen Fängen!


----------



## jerkfreak (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Scheinbar ein recht erfolgreicher Angeltag! Petri zu den Fischen und vor allem zum ersten Walli! Machte an dem Gerät bestimmt Feetz, der Kumpel...!?


----------



## Grayline (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Schweriner Aussensee (10.06.09)*

http://img16.*ih.us/img16/9589/schwerin1006.jpg 


*Schweriner Aussensee  (03.07.09)

* 
http://img190.*ih.us/img190/3517/schwerin03071.jpg 

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/4818/schwerin03072.jpg 

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/8896/schwerin03073.jpg


----------



## Grayline (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Dove Elbe (14.07.09)

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/8294/dove1407.jpg 
*
http://img194.*ih.us/img194/9129/dove14072.jpg 

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/2377/dove14073.jpg 


*Dove Elbe (16.07.09)

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/5341/dove16071.jpg 
*
http://img124.*ih.us/img124/5286/dove16072.jpg 

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/5419/dove16075.jpg 

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/4562/dove16074.jpg 

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/5507/dove16073.jpg 

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/4025/dove16076.jpg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Kampffischen


----------



## Lorenz (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil Grayline!


----------



## BigGamer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Räubern!


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri! #6 Super Fische!


----------



## Glenneangler (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil Grayline

Wirklich sehr schöne Fische und tolle Fotos!#6
Alles auf Gummifisch?


----------



## Grayline (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke!

Dieses Jahr hat echt Bombastisch begonnen! vor allem aufm Schwerine Aussensee und natürlich mein Heimatgewässer Dove Elbe


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Echt geile Fische. 
Petri Phantom zum ersten Wels.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, Grayline. Das vor-vorletzte Bild sieht stark aus. :vik:


----------



## Ophidian (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> Petri, Grayline. Das vor-vorletzte Bild sieht stark aus. :vik:



Kann mich da nur anschliessen#6
Weiter so....


----------



## Pete Pike (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



minden schrieb:


>


Das untere Bild: bestes Bild was hier jemals gepostet worden ist


----------



## rudli (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Grayline
Hammer Bilder und ganz fettes Petri. Solche Fische muss man erst mal finden RESPEKT


----------



## spinnanggler95 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo, ich war in österreich am walchsee im urlaub
insgesamt hab ich mir 3 tageskarten gekauft
15 hechte der größte 78cm   habe aber nur nen paar bilder 
2 nachläufer von meterhechten
5 große döbel der größte 55cm
nen paar barsche
2 forellen und nen döbel brassen mix


----------



## spinnanggler95 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*


----------



## spinnanggler95 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*















mfg felix


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Fängen.
Aber is das wirklich ne Brasse ?


----------



## spinnanggler95 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich würd ma sagen, dass es nen misch ist
kann doch sein oder ??
mfg felix


----------



## Lil Torres (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sieht mir nach einer kreuzung zwischen brasse und aland aus... |kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja, aber ne reine is des nicht.


----------



## GuidoOo (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Grayline,
Aber ganz erlich.
Ich finde die Bilder nicht so dolle.
Die Fische wurden nicht sonderlich professionell gehalten
Finde ich auch nicht weiter schlimm,
da ja der Fisch zählt und nicht die Präsentation! =)!

Bei mir gabs nur nen Aland
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/3002/img2225.jpg
und nen paar Barsche....=(


----------



## loki73 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen erfolgreichen ,

endlich nach 6 tagen nachtangeln auf aal, konnte ich einen schönen beifang verbuchen.



 

 

der zander nahm ein 12cm rotauge in 1,50m wassertiefe um 02.00 uhr, hatte 80cm und wog 3 kg. 
vorher attakierte er immer meinen wobbler und gummifisch doch nie konnte ich den guten erfolgreich haken. 

2minuten später konnte ich noch meine 1te schleie in dem see fangen. die nahm sich natürlich meinen fetten wurmköder der eigentlich für mein zielfisch aal bestimmt war.

also werde ich weiterhin es auf die dicken raubaale versuchen müssen, so ein zanderbeifang ist natürlich auch eine schöne sache.


----------



## Martinez (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger!

@ Team Preetz: nicht mehr so oft unterwegs oder läufts grad so mies das ihr auch mal schneider seit? 

Kann nen Zander (50cm) von gestern verbuchen.
Ort: Datteln-Hamm-Kanal
Köder: Lucky Craft Staysse 90 SP

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/1269/st831715.th.jpg

Gruß



Martinez


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hehe...Ja also..=(
Hecht geht seit ca 3 Wochen so gut wie garnicht mehr.
Aber jetzt Haben wir ja Ferien und ich werde mal nen bissel das Nachtschleppen und Nachtspinnfischen ausprobieren.
Barsche wollen auch noch nicht....
Lediglich Aal läuft, allerdings nen anderes Gewässer.
2x dort gewesen, und mit 3 Personen 11 Aale gefangen. Ganz OK =)

@ Grayline:
Finde ich toll, dass du die "Kritik"( die ja eig keine ist) so nett annimmst 
Beibringen kann ichs dir wohl nicht, und du musst ja auch keinem Fisch in die Kiemen greifen, man hat ihn dort nur recht gut unter Kontrolle...Die ein oder andere Schramme ist aber ganz normal 

Naja Petri an Loki sonst noch =)!


----------



## Klinke (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war mit nem Kumpel nach unserem schönen Rursee in Flammen- Fest noch ein paar Std fischen. Ergebnis war ein 84cm und 1,12 kg schwerer Aal. Ganz schön cooles Teil und machte ganz schön komische Geräusche, ner fauchenden Katze ähnlich. Gebissen hat der doch glatt auf ein bestimmt 15cm langes totes Rotauge das für einen Zander bestimmt war. Eigentlich hätte ich gesagt das is zu gross fürn Aal, der mich dann eines besseren belehrte. Foto muss ich nachliefern, hab die Kamera noch im Auto...


----------



## __barsch__fisher (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich war gestern los und habe viele nachläufer gehabt aber am ende kahmen doch nur zwei kleine barsche raus hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht an meiner feinen spinnrute naja und danach habe ich meinen köder berloren habe schon was hier rein gestellt ob jmd weiß wie der köder heißt hier noch mal die 2 fänge wundert euch nicht der eine hat mehr oder weniger mit der kieme gebissen


----------



## King Wetzel (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#v#v#v#v#v|laola:|jump:|jump:|jump: Jaaaaa konnte im urlaub meinen ersten hecht fangen der war zwar nur 47 cm lang aber ich hab mich trotzdemgefreut wie nen schneekönig ich hab ihn in der mildenitz bei sternberg auf einen spinner-bait gefangen


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> #v#v#v#v#v|laola:|jump:|jump:|jump: Jaaaaa konnte im urlaub meinen ersten hecht fangen der war zwar nur 47 cm lang aber ich hab mich trotzdemgefreut wie nen schneekönig ich hab ihn in der mildenitz bei sternberg auf einen spinner-bait gefangen


 
Deinen ersten Hecht in diesem Urlaub
Oder
Deinen ersten Hecht überhaupt?
Wenn das 2te zutrifft, dann schöne *****!






Sie sind Infiziert :l
Petri!


----------



## schadstoff (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> #v#v#v#v#v|laola:|jump:|jump:|jump: Jaaaaa konnte im urlaub meinen ersten hecht fangen der war zwar nur 47 cm lang aber ich hab mich trotzdemgefreut wie nen schneekönig ich hab ihn in der mildenitz bei sternberg auf einen spinner-bait gefangen



Na dann mal ein DICKES Petri zum ersten Schniepler der ist immer was besonderes !

Auf das noch viele folgen werden !

#h


----------



## King Wetzel (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke schon mal war mein erster überhaupt und ich glaube ich muss auch einen arzt auf suchen der sich mit diesem infekt auseinander setzt


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> danke schon mal war mein erster überhaupt und ich glaube ich muss auch einen arzt auf suchen der sich mit diesem infekt auseinander setzt


Petri zum ersten Hecht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Macht mir doch nicht immer so viel Arbeit und bleibt einfach OnTopic.
Danke..


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum ersten ESOX! Den wirst du dein ganzes Leben wohl nichtmehr vergessen!!!

Nen Arzt, der sich damit auskennt!? Seh doch mal zu, ob du vllt an die Tel-Nr von Fred Buller ran kommst...!?


----------



## spinnermarv (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an die vorgänger und natürlich zum ersten hecht. ist echt ein hammer gefühl, ich habe nämlich diesen urlaub auch meinen(e) erste(n) hecht(e) gefangen. 
ich war an den nordholländischen poldern in friesland unterwegs und konnte insgesamt 9 hechte überlisten und drei große barsche.sie bissen allesamt auf kunstköder bis auf 2.
der durchschnitt lag so bei 50cm und einen großen von 91cm habe ich auf einen totes rotauge an der pose gefangen. bilder hab ich leider nur von einen hecht und einem barsch, da ich eig. immer alleine unterwegs war.vllt. stell ich sie noch rein.

viel petri noch allen anderen#6


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#6





King Wetzel schrieb:


> #v#v#v#v#v|laola:|jump:|jump:|jump: Jaaaaa konnte im urlaub meinen ersten hecht fangen der war zwar nur 47 cm lang aber ich hab mich trotzdemgefreut wie nen schneekönig ich hab ihn in der mildenitz bei sternberg auf einen spinner-bait gefangen


 
Jawollski und Petri Geil ne! #6


----------



## paul188 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum ersten Hecht#6#6....

Gestern gab es bei mir auch Fisch....


Gruß paul


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul, schöner Zander!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul, schöner Stachler...bei uns geht leider gerade ausser Mini´s gar nichts...


----------



## Lorenz (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*




50cm auf 6cm Husky Jerk,dann noch ein 40iger und zu guter letzt biss dann doch noch der erhoffte Köderfisch...


----------



## Glenneangler (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War eben bißchen an der Lippe blinker!
2 schöne forellen und zwei untermassige Hecht!
Es gibt also doch noch fisch bei uns!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Glücklichen

@Lorenz
Jawollll!
Geiles Foto!


----------



## Maok (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Von mir auch Petri allen Fängern, vor allem zum ersten Hecht und zum geilen Zander!

@Lorenz
Is echt nen geiles Foto, schön gemacht! #6


----------



## jerkfreak (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, komm gerade vom See, wollte mal die neue Compo testen und mal noch was probieren...!

Und was soll ich sagen, von 4e bis 6e zwei Bisse und zwei Zandrinos, was will man mehr...!? Zwar beides keine Riesen, so 55 und 60, aber immerhin die neue Compo gleich eingeweiht...!

Bilder wie immer, mach ich allein net so gern, solangs nix besondres is, die wolln immer recht flott wieder schwimmen...!

So, jetzt ab ins Bett, um 2e klingelt der Wecker...!


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na dann mal Petri und gute restliche 30 mins Schlaf 

Bei uns gabs gestern beim Nachtspinnfischen/schleppen VIER
Fehlattacken/Ausschlitzer.
1 auf Jerk, 2 auf Gummi, einer auf Rapala Super Shad Rap....


----------



## Terraxx (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte in der letzten Session auf Karpfen auch noch n 70er Aal landen (meine erster Aal *freu*)
Bilder sind nüschts geworden, hat zu sehr rumgezappelt.
Und noch n Tipp: Aal in Mehl wenden und gold-braun braten und n Gurkensalat. Schmeckt TOP, war der erste Fisch seit langem wo ich sagen konnte: Super lecker .


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Guido: Immerhin mal wieder etwas..

Bei mir läuft zur Zeit auch nichts. Wenn überhaupt kleine Barsche und 1 Schniepler - in 1 Woche jeden Tag durchfischen..


----------



## heinrichs (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

moin,
habe letzen samstag meinen ersten grösseren Barsch (36cm)verhaften können, hat auf eine weissen 12 Kopyto  an einer brücke gebissen nachdem mir ein 70 + hecht nach kurzem drill vorher ausgestiegen war.


----------



## Norge Fan (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Barsch #6.   
In der Grösse einfach herrliche Fische.   

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Promachos (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo und erst mal "Petri" allen Fängern!

Nachdem ich gestern ungefähr 1,5 Stunden alles mögliche an Gufis und Wobblern ausprobiert hatte, brachte der Wechsel auf ein kleineres Modell (Kopyto 7,5 cm) den Erfolg: einen Barsch (20 cm) und zwei Zander (35 und 58 cm). Auffällig war auch, dass alle Bisse in unmittelbarer Ufernähe (max. 5 m Entfernung) kamen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## discobarsch (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

toller fisch promachos, petri!
kurze frage am rande: ist das eine ryobi zauber mit einer spule von der red arc?


----------



## Promachos (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Nein, das ist eine BlueArc mit einer Spule von der RedArc.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Promachos...!

Ich seh, die oberfränkischen Fische haben Gemeinsamkeiten...!


----------



## Lorenz (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gerlinger hat Ersatzspulen für die BlueArc 



Gestern fing ich gegen 13:30 einen 65cm Hecht auf Mepps Lusox...Ein Foto fürs Archiv hab ich auch,aber das ist nicht so super sehenswert,zumal bei der Fischgröße...


----------



## Hansemann 28 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!
Heute durfte ich mal für ein Stündchen an einer privaten noch jungfreulichen Kiesgrube meine Kunstköder baden.
Leider war der Wind so stark das ich nur zwei Bisse verwerten konnte.

P.S.Heute Abend gehts nochmal los und hoffentlich spielt der Wind mit

Gruß Heinz


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber Hansemann, Petri zu den Fischen! Na da hast du die Grube knallhart entjungfert ;-)


----------



## Onkel Tom (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo und Petri an alle!

Ich war in der letzten Woche auch recht erfolgreich und konnte einige Hechte und Barsche verhaften. Hier mal ein Bild von einem wirklich schönen Exemplar. Der war sehr kräftig und kampfstark.

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/5859/fetterbarschi.jpg

Die Hechte waren alle samt nicht besonders groß, alle so im Bereich zwischen 50 cm und 60 cm. 

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/958/esoximnetz.jpg

Einen recht guten Hecht um die 80 cm verlor ich leider kurz vor der Landung. 

Für diese Jahreszeit war es trotzdem eine recht erfolgreiche Angelwoche.


----------



## fischklöten (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#clese ungeduldig eure Berichte,kann aufgrund einer OP leider nicht meiner Leidenschaft dem Angeln nachkommen,
muß noch ca.3 Wochen warten ,bis mein Köder wieder ins Wasser schnellt und dann  hoffentlich den erhofften Biss jabringt, 
:vik:

dann geht es wieder los ,dieses coole Gefühl wenn die Schnur sich strafft ,die Rute sich biegt und man weiß "Ja das ist er" die Bremse spielt die schönste Melodie eines Anglers rrrrrrrrrsssss
und dann die Freude bei der Landung ,alles hat geklappt ein schöner Fang ist geglückt ,wird versorgt und zusammen mit der Fam. gegessen. Naja noch ca.3 Wochen und es geht wieder los:qDu sollst nich riechen wie ein Fisch ,sondern so denken#h


----------



## Rocardoso spin (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Also bei uns ist es etwas rahhhh mit dem Hecht Aal u Zander,...so musste ich leider etwas die Rapfen ärgern,...



würd ja gern nen pic ranhängen aber wie ???????????????????  steht nix unter von signatur anhängen  !???


----------



## lüdenscheider71 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist es etwas rahhhh mit dem Hecht Aal u Zander,...so musste ich leider etwas die Rapfen ärgern,...
> 
> 
> 
> würd ja gern nen pic ranhängen aber wie ??????????????????? steht nix unter von signatur anhängen !???


 
hallo,wenn du deinen text schreibst,steht weiter unten dateianhänge verwalten...da kannste dann pics anhängen...

gruss


----------



## Bassey (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Hansemann 28 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!
> Heute durfte ich mal für ein Stündchen an einer privaten noch jungfreulichen Kiesgrube meine Kunstköder baden.
> Leider war der Wind so stark das ich nur zwei Bisse verwerten konnte.
> 
> ...



Na dann mal Petri Heil Hansemann, der eine sieht doch noch recht schlank aus ^^
Ist das echt deine KunstköderKISTE da hinten? Sieht ziemlich groß aus, eher für Standorttreue beim Spinnfischen, oder?


----------



## John Doe12 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo

Musste zwar ein bischen suchen,aber habs doch wiedergefunden.

Die Anleitung hat Franz_16 vor einiger Zeit gemacht und sollte dir weiterhelfen.

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Petri Martin


----------



## Rocardoso spin (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ lüdenscheider 71.....

also man kann hier unten den text einschreiben,..dann aber ohne Bild,...!
wenn man aber auf antworten geht dann klappt es auch mit Bild. also Fehler gefunden,..!

Hier das versprochene Bild..  

Rapfen 76 cm,... Tollense bei Neubrandenburg...!


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch, schöner Rapfen 

Melde mich dann auch mal nach langer Zeit mit einem schönen Fisch =)

Der Gute hat auf einen ZipBaits Irony Surface Strucker
gebissen und war 41cm groß! =)
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/153/p1030989.jpg
http://img187.*ih.us/img187/313/p1030988y.jpg

PS: ich weiß, dass ICH ******* aussehe


----------



## loki73 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu dem barsch guido, da ist meiner ja eine halbe portion.



 

jener ist nur 31cm und bis auf 1 made am 16er haken. eigentlich wollte ich ja ein paar köderfische fangen, aber der war auch nicht schlecht.

an dem see ist das bisher mein größter.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da fährt man nichtsahnend für 2 Stunden aufm See und da knallt einem gleich so ein Monster am leichten Gerät ran .

War erst am Überlegen ob ich für die paar hundert Meter überhaupt ne Schlepprute rauslegen soll , aber dachte mir kann ja nicht schaden

Nach 1-2 Minuten Schleppen war dann auch plötzlich die Rute Krumm und ich durft erstmal n Sprung nach vorne machen um die Rute daran zu hindern aus dem Boot zu fliegen und den Anschlag zu setzten.

Drill war dann am Anfang relativ unspektakulär , der Fisch ließ sich erstmal recht gut ranpumpen , auch wenn ich schon merkte das das kein ganz kleiner ist .
Als ich ihn dann aber zum ersten mal am Boot sehen konnte wart ich von der größe doch erstmal geschockt .

Ab da erkannte er dann wahrscheinlich den ernst der Lage und legte erstmal einige Längere Fluchten hin.
Zum Glück War ich mitten auf dem See , so das es keine Hindernisse gab von dem ich ihn abhalten musste , das war nämlich mit der relativ leichen (-1Oz) Rute nicht so einfach möglich .

Als er dann endlich müde war kam das nächste Problem , der Kescher lag natürlich noich Zuhause , den bis jetzt war ich der Meinung jeden Hecht ohne große Probleme mit nem Nackengriff aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.

Der hier hatte allerdings einen so breiten Nacken das ich da mit einer Hand ncihtmehr rumgreifen konnte . Brauchte dann mehrere Versuche nachdenen der Hecht jedesmal wieder vom Boot wegschoss bis ich ihn endlich irgendwie packen und ins Boot heben konnte .

Schnell den haken gelöst 2 Fotos geschossen gelöst und dann ist er leider aus dem Boot gehüpft. Hatte übrigen 1,03m :vik:

http://img122.*ih.us/img122/2672/hecht.jpg


----------



## Glenneangler (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein sehr schöner Fisch! #6 Petri Heil!
Nicht alle Fische können wieder ins Wasser versteht glaub ich auch jeder! Wie lang war der guten den genau?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Steht alles im letzten Satz =)
1,03m hatte er


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Schnell den haken gelöst 2 Fotos geschossen gelöst und dann ist er leider aus dem Boot gehüpft. Hatte übrigen 1,03m :vik:



Da stehts 

Petri zum Fisch.


----------



## GuidoOo (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja, so ist es halt, wenn man allein aufm Boot ist.
Man kann den Fisch nicht wirklich in Szene setzten....
Trotzdem schöner Hecht


----------



## locotus (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @ all.

Nachdem die letzten Wochen nicht wirklich von Fangerfolgen gekrönt waren, lief es dieses Wochende etwas besser. Am Frietag Abend gingen mir zwei halbstarke Zander auf die für Barsche gedachten Köder. An der feinen Spinne zwei ordentliche Gegner.

Gestern Morgen gab es dann einen Rapfen von ca. 50 cm. Ein zweiter ist nach kurzem Drill wieder ausgestiegen.

Bei den Barschen bleibt es Zurzeit etwas schwierig. Sie sind zwar da, ab und an kann man mal einen erwischen aber meistens ist das Interesse am Köder nur halbherzig.

Gruß Lars


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wollte eben nen Fisch melden:

Art:           Hecht
Größe:       90cm
Gewicht:    10 Pfund
Köder:       10cm Rotfeder

Eine Besonderheit:

Habe den Fisch mit 0,28mm Mono Schnur gefangen

Der Haken hing zum Glück nzur außen und nicht im Maul, so das die Schnur nicht an die Zähne kam. Zusätzlich noch gut gedrillt und es konnte nix schief gehen.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja war eig. auf Zander unterwegs, aber keine Angst dieser Fopan mit dem Hecht hat mir schon Angst gemacht, die dünnen 7x7 Stahlvorfächer sind bestellt


----------



## Rocardoso spin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Also am sa. durfte ich mal wieder raus aufs Wasser,....u da biss auch gleich wieder ein guter Stachelritter auf meinem Jig,....aktuell is es ja schon in meiner Foto Galerie zu sehen ...http://img411.*ih.us/img411/6519/dsc00305d.th.jpg      für 76 cm war er mir aber viel zu schlank,...u durfte natürlich wieder zurück ins frische nass....!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern, hatte heute selbst nur einen kleinen Barsch auf Softjerk


----------



## pike1984 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heut zweieinhalb Stunden mit der Wathose in unsrem Fluss unterwegs und konnte 9 Hechtattacken auf Dorado Drunk Bait verzeichnen. 5 Stück konnte ich landen - alles keine Riesen aber macht halt höllisch Spaß, wenn einem die Hechte teilweise direkt vor den Füßen draufknallen! |rolleyes Hatte schon lange kein so tolles Hechtangeln erlebt. :m

Einen 75er hab ich mitgenommen, der Rest schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Master Hecht (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## pfefferladen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri Heil,


bei uns geht gerad nichts.#c


----------



## zander-rafi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

naja mein vater hatte wiedermal den richtigen riecher und zack hatte er einen 115er Hecht gerissen (5KG Elbe ).
allerdings ist das Foto im Garten geschossen worden.
da wir nicht mit so einem fang gerechnet hatten.
http://img11.*ih.us/img11/1286/dscf0002mqw.th.jpg
:vik:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



zander-rafi schrieb:


> gerissen



Meinst du damit, dass der Fisch von außen gehakt wurde?
Wäre ja mal'n Ding^^

Bei mir gabs eben nur Backfisch, 2 Mini-Barsche einen Mini-Döbel und Fehlbiss auf Gufi -.-


----------



## Angler97723 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, bin gerade zurück vom Wasser. 
1 Breitkopfaal mit 63cm
2 Spitzkofaale mit 49 cm
1 Spitzkopfaal mit 47 cm
1 Spitzkopfaal mit 45,5 cm

hätte locker nochmal soviele fangen können. Die ham gebissen wie Sau :vik:

Geil wars!!!!


----------



## mobb83 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

komme gerade vom rhein...

haben ne neue stelle getestet! 2 illex verloren *grrrrr*

aber 7 zander zwischen 40 - 60 und nen hecht von 80. und ein fremder ansitzangler hat über ne stunde einen wels gedrillt 1,85 an ner heavy feeder rute sau geil!

petri


----------



## zander-rafi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Meinst du damit, dass der Fisch von außen gehakt wurde?
> Wäre ja mal'n Ding^^
> 
> Bei mir gabs eben nur Backfisch, 2 Mini-Barsche einen Mini-Döbel und Fehlbiss auf Gufi -.-




ne ne

war ein richtiger biss auf gummifisch ca. 15-18 cm in einer ruhigen stelle an der elbe. 
dachten zuerst das es ein waller sein könnte , doch es stellte sich raus das ein kapitaler hecht gebissen hatte.#6


----------



## zander-rafi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der Hecht hatte genau 115 cm , gewogen wurde er mit einer Berkley Fischwage und ergebniss war 5.28 kg 

Erlichgesagt hätte ich ihn auch auf mehr geschätzt wobei beim ausnehmen noch ein Döbel von gut 20-25 cm zum vorschein kam , allerdings schon ziemlich verdaut.

mit sicherheit ein schlanker aber sehr kräftiger fisch ... (20min drill)

die waage ist neu und denke nicht das digitale waagen spinnen .


----------



## S.D. (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo erstmal!

Ich weis ich kann nicht wirklich trumpfen mit meinem Hecht...

Jedoch ist die mein erster gefangener Hecht beim "Spinnen"
Mein erster auf Made war ca. 15 CM gross -.-






Grösse: 70 cm
Gewicht: k.A.


Der Hecht schwimmt wieder - soll mir an den Haken gehen, wenn er 100cm + hat fürs nächste Foto 



btw - das Blut ist von meinem Daumen... Da ist nu ne fiese kleine Fleischwunde


----------



## Hansemann 28 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



S.D. schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal!
> 
> Ich weis ich kann nicht wirklich trumpfen mit meinem Hecht...
> 
> ...


 
Petri zum ersten maßigen Esox und sofort ne ordentliche Fleischwunde,so gehört sich das!#6

Gruß Heinz


----------



## zander-rafi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sorry an alle  ,

DER HECHT WURDE AUSGENOMMEN GEWOGEN !!!

DA DIE WAAGE ERST AM NÄCHSTEN TAG GELIEHEN WURDE !!!

MEIN FEHLER .


----------



## BanditOG (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,

wie immer sind wieder schöne Fische gefangen worden |wavey:.

Bei mir gibts, nach einer längeren Pause wieder, was zu Posten. Nach dem ich mit Boarderkumpel Phanthom unterwegs war. 

Den Hecht  und Barsch habe ich auf einen kleinen Wobbler gefangen, den ich mal gewonnen habe. War aber sehr effektiv wie man auf den Bildern erkennen kann.

Zwei Tage später gabs noch zwei Rapfen auf einen Kopyto 8cm.
Rapfen größe ca. 55cm und 68 cm.

Ich wünsche euch dicke Fische.:m


----------



## discobarsch (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri BanditOG, schöne fische.....aber: "lächeln bitte" ;-)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern.
Ein paar habe ich auch mal wieder.
58er Zander





 60er Hecht




 77er




und einen 70er Hecht.


----------



## Rheinangler86 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schick schick  und auf dem ersten Bild guckst du fast so wie der Zander ;-)
Nee, Spaß beiseite! Petri!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Tommi! Besonders zum Zander #6


----------



## Hooked (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Tommi!
Beim letzten mal während des Fischens zum Glatzenschneider und diesmal den Rasierer geschwungen oder wie? 
Nicht schlecht.
Du nutzt die Beissflauten aber sehr vorbildlich! :m


----------



## zander-rafi (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri petri an alle . schöne fische muss man sagen .


----------



## heinrichs (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



discobarsch schrieb:


> petri BanditOG, schöne fische.....aber: "lächeln bitte" ;-)


 

War am mittwoch abend los, nachdem wir von gummifisch auf spinner umgestellt hatten, habe ich mit dem ersten Wurf einen 60 er Hecht verhaften können. Köder auf die gegenüberliegende Seite des Sieltiefs, eine Kurbelumdrehung und dann knallte er drauf. nach netten drill und fotosession ging er wieder zurück in sein Element. nächster Wurf ca 2 mtr nach rechts versetzt, 4 Kurbelumdrehung und wieder hing einer, diesmal aber ein schniepel von ca 45cm der sofort wieder zurück durfte. Köder war ein Rozemeijer tandem spinner in grün -gelb (light), wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.


----------



## minden (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jau feine Fische dabei,...Pötri woll 

Wir waren am WE auch ne lustige Tour machen,...hier 3 sehr schicke Bilders davon#h






Fische gabs natürlich auch n paar 

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2009/grillandchillno1/2009.html




|wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (1. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem geilen Weekend und echt coole Story und sehr nice Bilder...! Seit schon weng zu beneiden, für solche Aktionen...!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das sieht nach einem coolen Wochenende aus! :vik:


----------



## Kaipiranha (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal was zu schreiben! #h
Bin allerdings immer noch leicht verwirrt...

War gestern endlich mal wieder los und wollte ein paar Karpfen und andere Weißfische ärgern.

Um kurz nach neun wollten mein Kumpel und ich dann zusammen packen, hatten ja einen schönen Tag am See verbracht, bei dem er das deutlich bessere Händchen hatte.

Als ich mich gerade von meinem Stuhl erhebe, um meine Sachen zusammen zu packen, zupft es kurz an meiner Pose ( Rute mit Made&Mais beködert ).
Ich bin schon am grinsen, da es mir den ganzen Tag schon so ging: Bei mir ein vorsichtiges Zupfen, bei meinem Kollegen heftige und kompromisslose Bisse.
Wieder ein kurzer Zupfer, dann wandert die Pose langsam ein kleines Stück zur Seite.
Ich, immer noch am grinsen, bewege mich langsam zur Rute, nehme sie vorsichtig zur Hand, plötzlich ruht die Pose wieder.
Ich warte und warte, wieder wandert die Pose vielleicht 30cm zur Seite und bleibt dann stehen. 
Das Spiel ging sicher 5 Minuten so, bis die Pose endgültig ruhte.
Da es eh immer dunkler wurde, dachte ich mir:" Ach, dann hole ich sie eben rein."

Kurzer, obligatorischer Anhieb.... und es knallt plötzlich heftig im See!
Megastarker Widerstand, auf den ich natürlich überhaupt nicht gefasst war, ein kurzes:"Das ist was Größeres!" von mir und dann volle Konzentration auf den Drill.
Mein Kollege holt die beiden anderen Ruten ein, während ich mir allergrößte Mühe gebe, dass dieses "etwas", was eigentlich nur ein Karpfen sein kann, nicht nach links ins Schilf, oder rechts ins Seerosenfeld verschwindet.

Während des Drills rätseln wir, was für eine Art Karpfen das da ist, dem ich immer wieder heftig Schnur geben muss, damit er mir nicht abreisst.
Kurz kommt er nach oben, ich sehe eine Flosse, und wundere mich, denn diese Flosse sah so garnicht karpfentypisch aus.
Trotzdem denke ich mir nichts weiter dabei, denn schließlich MUSS das ja ein Karpfen sein, denn wer beißt denn sonst in diesem See auf Made&Mais und hat dazu noch soviel Kraft?

Nach 15 Minuten ist der Drill vorbei, der Karpfen lässt sich langsam Richtung Kescher drillen.

Aber was ich da ins flache Wasser und somit in den Kescher ziehe, ist gar kein Karpfen.

Es ist ein 85cm großer, 7 Pfund schwerer Esox, der Größte und Schwerste, den ich bisher gefangen habe!
Und das auf Made&Mais am 6er Haken! |bigeyes

Man, war das ein Abend, und die Träume heute Nacht waren auch nicht sooo schlecht!!! |supergri


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Kaipiranha schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal was zu schreiben! #h
> Bin allerdings immer noch leicht verwirrt...
> 
> War gestern endlich mal wieder los und wollte ein paar Karpfen und andere Weißfische ärgern.
> ...


 
Lösung ist ganz einfach. Du hast mit lebenden Köder geangelt. Es hat ein Weissfisch gebissen. Der hat 5 Minuten vor dem Hechtmaul gespielt und dann hat der Hecht gebissen. Warum hast du denn überhaupt 5 Minuten gewartet? Ist das erlaubt mit lebend Köderfisch bei euch zu angeln?

Was hattest du denn für eine Hakengröße?

Wie kann denn der Hecht beispielsweise einen 4er oder 6er Haken ganz ganz vorne im Maul haken, sodass die Schnur nicht reisst??? Unglaublich.

wenn das war ist, ist es eine Sensation:vik::vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri! Man sieht das Du Spaß hattest...


----------



## __barsch__fisher (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich glaube nicht das dort vorher was gebissen hat ich glaube das der hecht gewollt darauf gebissen hat
in einem meiner vereinsseen hört man auch immer wieder von hechten die auf mais beißen ... ich habe auch schon einen gefangen auf mais war aber nur knappe 50
und der see ist auch hauptsächlich von karpfen und schleien eingenommen
das mit der schnur da hatte ich natürlich glück (6 haken 0,25 monofile schnur)

aber ich glaube Kaipiranha die story (an dieser stelle noch mal ein kräftiges petri :m:m) nicht erfunden.

mfg von mir


----------



## Kaipiranha (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Erfunden hab ich das ganz sicher nicht! Was hätte ich denn davon?

Haken war Größe sechs und er war tatsächlich ganz vorn gehakt.
Als wir den Hecht aus dem Kescher hatten, hat er nochmal ausgeschlagen und dabei die Sehne zerfetzt. 
Das Glück ist also scheinbar mit die Dummen... |rolleyes

Warum das aber nicht im Wasser bereits passiert ist, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erklären! Ich habe noch nie einen Hecht ohne Stahlforfach gefangen und hätte auch nie gedacht, dass man ein so schönes Exemplar so bekommt.

Ich würde es ja auch nicht glauben, aber ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen und schöner noch: Es ist ja mir passiert! 

@ Haifisch
Der Magen des Hechts war leer, also kommt die Erklärung von _barsch_fisher eher hin. 

@ Schleien-Stefan
Ist es wirklich so offensichtlich, dass ich Spaß hatte? :q


----------



## Student (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Kaipiranha schrieb:


> Erfunden hab ich das ganz sicher nicht! Was hätte ich denn davon?



Hier sind viele Mitglieder mit Paranoia, keine Sorge...

Wer so auf dem Fangfoto grinst, kann gar nicht lügen. Das kam aus der Situation heraus und die war wahrlich unglaublich. Aber Hechte auf Wurm, Mais und Kartoffel kommen eben mal vor. 

Petri Heil zum Gelegenheitsfang!


----------



## Holger (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage !

Nachdem ich eine schwache Serie hatte mit wenig und kleinen Fischen zeigt der Trend nach oben...

Letzte Woche einige schöne Hechte bei der "Grill & Chill Tour 2009" mit den Jigfanatics und Co., und zurück in heimischen Gefilden gehts auch bergauf...

Exakt 85 zeigte das Maßband....


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem tollem Zander.:m   #6


----------



## minden (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Holger,....wau fetter Zander,...peterie dazu#6#6


----------



## supercook (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri Holger,scheint ja "unsere Woche"in anglerischer Hinsicht gewesen zu sein


----------



## Holger (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Supercook 

Ja, das war sie, die perfekte Woche für die Gebrüder Blattschuß...|supergri

@ Minden

Thankz.....

Übrigens, im "Grill & Chill" Bericht werde ich als "Friese" bezeichnet.....ein Skandal ! Ich bin Ostfriese ! Ostfriesen sind seit Jahrhunderten mit Friesen verfeindet und das zu Recht ! Ganz komisches Völkchen, die Friesen ! #d

Aber ich verzeih dir....


----------



## Slider86 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

gestern war mal ein richtig guter angeltag konnte meine neue angel mehr als einweihn :vik:

bei 40 barschen habe ich aufgehört zu zählen davon 8 schöne barsche bis 38cm

alles auf 0er mepps in schwarz mit gelben punkten!

3 hecht attacken beim drill der barsche, baute dan um auf wobbler und konnte noch einen hattrick mit esoxs schaffen 67, 72 und 90cm |supergri

und das in 4 stunden :l

aber immer wen ich meine spiegelreflexkamera mitnehme beisst komischer weisse nixs... wen ich dan aber alles aufs nötigste beschrenke (nur mit gürteltasche wo zubehör drine ist) mitnehme ist die hölle los... 

gestern waren die fische richtig auf 180 sogar 15cm grosse barsche wurden von ihren 30cm brüdern attackiert...

es lohnt sich aufjedenfall sich einen weg durch den "dschungel" zu schlagen um an gute plätze zu kommen #h

leider keine bilder war viel zu sehr mit dem angeln beschäftigt #q 

mfg daniel


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Slider86 schrieb:


> eider keine bilder war viel zu sehr mit dem angeln beschäftigt #q
> mfg daniel


Petri#6, währ mir genauso gegangen bei der Strecke die du da hin gelegt hast.....


----------



## minden (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Holger,..hahahahaha,...ups, so genau kenn ich mich dann doch nicht aus,...., man lernt nie aus:q|wavey:


----------



## Promachos (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern,
vor allem unserem *OST*friesischen Angelguide Holger|wavey:

Gruß Promachos


----------



## paul188 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jau Mega Petri an Holger zum 85er!!!!! Jetzt ist die Serie endlich vorbei:vik: #6... und im September werden wir noch einige Mopeten folgen lassen|wavey:....


Ich habe auch noch nen Hecht von Freitag...


----------



## Steph75 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul und Holger.  Ich durfte Holgers Zander immerhin keschern. Es herrscht zwar"Waffenstillstand" zwischen Ostfriesen und Friesen,aber verwechseln sollte man sie nicht


----------



## jerkfreak (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen der letzten Tage...!

Will auch endlich mal wieder raus, aber gab momentan einfach wichtigeres zu tun und ich hatte absolut keine Zeit...! Aber bei euren Fängen und Bildern juckts mal wieder so richtig in den Pfoten ey...!


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dito..... 

Petri an alle#6 super Fisch und nette pics!!!

Naja ich bin in 2Wochen in Lemmer danach lass ich von mir hören


----------



## hoppa.7 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes petri auch von mir in richtung Friesland und Holger,nicht übel hab mir mal die tage die karte  vom bvo von  meinem kupel Stefan  Witteborg angeguckt was er mir dazu alles sagen konnte,anscheint gibt es in Freisland noch raubfisch zu fangen,wenn ich mal wieder urlaub mache auf meinem campingplatz wiesedermeer werd ich die strecken des bvo mal in angriff nehmen...bin mal gespannt.....gruss aus Nrw|wavey:


----------



## Welskescherer (3. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Holger,
schön zu sehen das es noch solch schöne Fische in unseren ostfriesischen Gewässern gibt.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Rocardoso spin (3. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

servus....u ein dickes Petri an die Fischfänger,....
ich hoffe mal das die meisten schönen Fische wieder schwimmen durften,..:q

war gestern wieder auf dem stralsunder bodden unterwegs,...u es ist immer noch mühsam Fisch zu finden u zu fangen...von 16uhr-20uhr kein biss.....
aber mit der dämmerung gegen halb neun konnte ich dann doch noch 4 Zander verhaften...keine riesen alle um die 50cm aber immerhin etwas,....alle schwimmen natürlich wieder zusammen im Bodden weiter,...!!!

hatte mit nem 12 cm shaker rot-schwarz am Jig gefischt,...!!! ging gut ab zum schluss,...|supergri


----------



## Phanthom (3. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo und Petri Heil allen erfolgreichen.
Melde mich nach einer Woche Urlaub wieder zurück und wollte noch die Fänge vom letzten Wochenende posten (hatte keine Zeit mehr vor dem Urlaub).
Heute Abend gehts mit Boardkumpel Bandit los....mal schauen ob wir was zum Landgang überreden können.
Grüße


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern,#6
meine Barsch Strecke von Heute.


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Kleine Strecke von gestern abend
































LG Svenno, nicht die größten aber von 15-33 cm ganz ok


----------



## MeyerChri (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey leute, konnte gestern endlich meinen ersten diesjährigen hecht überlisten und somit meine neue baitcast-combo sofort einweihen.

Der gute hatte 70cm und biss auf einen schwarz-silbernen spinnerbait in der Wörpe bei Bremen.


----------



## grintz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, schöner Hecht !
Was fsichst du da für eine Jerke ?

Grüße


----------



## delsol (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin zusammen,
ich konnte bei uns an der Ruhr 3 Bachforellen von 42, 40 und 38cm landen und ein kleiner Hecht von etwas ü30cm.


----------



## MeyerChri (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



grintz schrieb:


> Petri, schöner Hecht !
> Was fsichst du da für eine Jerke ?
> 
> Grüße



Rute: balzer pop n jerk
Rolle: Shimano Cardiff
Schnur: 0,14er Spiderwire

Bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit und habe auch schon leichte köder damit geworfen obwohl viele sagten dass es net möglich ist #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fänger..
Ich habe auch wieder ein paar Fischchen.
Ein 82er




 einen 88er




 einen 40er Barsch.




und  einen 47er Barsch.


----------



## Fury87 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war gestern zum ersten mal auf wels und es hat sofort geklappt und ich konnte meinen ersten Wels fangen! |supergri Ich bin stolz wie Oscar! Ich freue mich immernoch sehr! Er ist mit 1.30m Kein riese, aber er übertrifft all meine erwartungen bei weiten! Hier mal ein Bild vom "kleinen" |rolleyes





Er durfte nachdem ich die Fotos gemacht habe wieder schwimmen! Denn im wasser sieht er doch immer noch am Schönsten aus! Aber seht selbst! |supergri 





Back home #h


----------



## discobarsch (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

klasse fisch, toll gezeichnet.
Petri!!!
...und 1,30m ist ja nun auch kein zwerg!


----------



## minden (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wau,..pöteri Tommy,..fetter Barsch!!! Und schickes neues Böötli?!?


Das Waller Abschiedsfoto is auch sehr geil geworden#h#h


----------



## flasha (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum "kleinen" Monster  Klasse Fisch!


----------



## kingralphder1 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey suoer barsch .
und ein richtig schöner wels , micht der "riese" aber gewiss kein kleiner mehr . Bei uns werden des öfteren welse gefangen aber meist zwischen 60 und 100 cm . Da ist doch nen 1,3m schon nen schöner großer .


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern, tolle Fische!

@Tommy: Auf den beiden Hechtbildern sieht man toll wie unterschiedlich Fische auf Fotos wirken, den Größenunterschied würde man anhand der Fotos ja wesentlich größer einschätzen! Was da diue Armhaltung doch ausmacht... Geiler Barsch!


----------



## GuidoOo (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri euch beiden!
Geile Barsche, netter Waller 


Ich bin zusammen mit Johnnie Walker, der bei mir umme Ecke 10 Tage Urlaub macht, los...
Gestern konnte er schon gleich nen Hecht fangen...
Dieses Grinsen..

Naja jetzt gehts auf Barsch und Co...

TL Guido!


----------



## Koalano1 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber Jungs!
WoW, das nenn ich einen Barsch!! 
Wirklich ein sehr schöner Fisch!
Natürlich ist der Waller auch Top und für die Verhältnisse wo du Ihn gefangen hast, ist der schon ein richtig guter!!
Ich bin mal gespannt watt Jonny und Guido heute so ans Band bekommen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @ All

@Tommy: geiler Stachelritter, dickes Lob


----------



## Sledge (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern, schöne Fische !

@Fury
Glückwunsch zum 1. Waller, und das gleich beim 1. Versuch|bigeyes#6!
Für unsere Verhältnisse ist der schon groß, hier werden meistens nur welche um die 60cm gefangen .

Gruß sledge #h


----------



## jerkfreak (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Tommy, schöne Fische dabei! Der 47er is ma richtig geil!!!

Und bei Fury hats ja auch gleich super geklappt, schöner Kuni...! 

p.s.: Jetz bist zu infiziert! Kuni-Angeln is nämlich stark ansteckend...!!!


----------



## jkc (5. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs, kann sich sehen lassen!! 
Grüße JK


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern


----------



## Leski (6. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Leider konnte ich nur einen Barsch aus dem Rudel fangen,gebissen hat er 1m vor den Füßen,Er war wohl der schnellste von den 10 die da waren....|rolleyes


----------



## Master Hecht (6. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab auch mal seit langem was zu melden die Barsche beissen sehr gut im Moment und haben auch ne gute Durchschnittsgröße hier mal zwei gebissen auf nen 1er spinner. Sry für die Bilder Handyquali und alleine unterwegs gewesen...

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/7681/dsc01106i.th.jpg
http://img406.*ih.us/img406/8616/dsc01107kog.th.jpg

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Nolfravel (6. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin,

War getsern das erste mal gezielt auf Barsch mit nem 1/bzw 2 er Mepps...

Raus kamen 2 10-15cm Barsche...Nicht wirklich groß, aber hat spaß gemacht beide auf den 1er...auf den 2er hatten ich nen dicken Nachläufern so um die 40cm...War nen Barsch oder Forelle, Wasser war sehr trüb...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## GuidoOo (7. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri 

Melde mich auch nur ganz kurz....

Fisch wurde gefangen..was sage ich aber nicht 

natürlich viele, viele barsche...

Aber ein ausführlicher bericht wird folgen, wenn Johnnie`s 10 tage bei uns verstrichen sind  =)

Heute gehts erstmal in Shop...sachen fürs nachtangeln kaufen^^


----------



## hengist (7. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern zum ersten mal auf wels und es hat sofort geklappt und ich konnte meinen ersten Wels fangen! |supergri Ich bin stolz wie Oscar! Ich freue mich immernoch sehr! Er ist mit 1.30m Kein riese, aber er übertrifft all meine erwartungen bei weiten! Hier mal ein Bild vom "kleinen" |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kann man nur einen Waller von 1,30 aussetzen? 
Schonmal gefragt warum an fast allen Flüssen das Wallerschonmaß aufgehoben wurde? 

http://www.faz.net/s/Rub9FAE69CECEA...A19B595BD73DC0B6D7~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## jerkfreak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Guido: Na da bin ich ja ma gespannt...!  Petri schonmal! 

@hengist: RELEASEN nicht aussetzen...!  Gibts ja garnet, wie kann man sowas nur tun, böser böser Bengel...!!! Warum gibts an den meisten Gewässern wohl keine Schonzeiten und -maße für Weißfische sämtlicher Arten...!?


----------



## Rocardoso spin (7. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na wer noch nich hat kann noch mal,....netter Waller,....wenn de den auf nen gummi fängst u ner 18'ner geflochtener scnurr wäre es doch nen netter drill,... 

hatte letzten mi. wieder mal im Strelasund mein glück auf zander versucht,...Fazit 2 verhaftet,..43 u 50 sag ich mal,...nix dickes,..aber immer mehr Hecht steigt jetzt als beifang ein,..hatte 4 stück...zwei schnapies u zei von 80-90 cm...aber alle schm´wimmen natürlich wieder,...!!!! ;-)


----------



## jerkfreak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dann ma Petri zu dem Fangtag am Strelasund, hört sich doch ganz gut an, ey...!


----------



## hengist (7. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich hab hier mal durchgesrollt^^

Dickes Petri erstmal. Abba zurücksetzen^^ nene - gerad die lecker Zander und Barsche *weia*


----------



## mirolino (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



hengist schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur einen Waller von 1,30 aussetzen?
> Schonmal gefragt warum an fast allen Flüssen das Wallerschonmaß aufgehoben wurde?
> 
> http://www.faz.net/s/Rub9FAE69CECEA948EAAFE2806B54BF78AA/Doc~EDCF59629B16F48A19B595BD73DC0B6D7~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html



Bitte keine Anti-C&R Diskussionen. Danke


----------



## The_Pitbull (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi bei mir gabs nen kleineren Zander von 1,5kg und dazu 4aale 3davon um die 50cm 1war zu klein und hab ihn Released.Gruß Pitti


----------



## yassin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen
ich war gestern mit Boardi Angelsüchto unterwegs.
Als ich bereits am See ankam, war er noch am einmündenden Bach unterwegs, also fing ich schon mal an zu fischen aber ohne nennenswerten Erfolg.
Nach ca. ner viertel Stunde kam er dann endlich und berichtete ganz stolz von einen Ü-40er Döbel den er released
hat.
 Also weiter gehts, wir fingen wider an zu Spinnen und nach kurzer Zeit stieg bei mir auch schon ein kleiner Zander ein mit ca.20cm und auch bei Angelsüchto ging einer auf den mepps 
nachdem wir insgesamt 8 von den Plagegeistern erwischt und zurückgesetzt hatten, nahm ich nen großen Kopyto in weiß und sagte zu süchto jetzt fang ich was besseres.
Kaum war der köder im Wasser gab es schon den erwünschten Ruck in der Rute, es folgten einige Fluchten aber schließlich war der Bursche im netz.
(es war mein erster maßiger zander dieses jahr mit 59cm)
nach dem Messen und Fotofieren ging dieser auch wieder auf Tauchstation, das komische an dem Fisch war, dass er eine total helle Färbung aufwies, schon fast wie ein toter Fisch, da er aber unverletzt war muss es wohl die Umgebung gewesen sein in der er lebt die ihn so hell sein lies.
ich fing noch zwei wietere fische mit 39 und 41cm die natürlich auch weiter schwimmen.

ich stell vielleicht später noch nen paar bilder rein.


----------



## eddyguru (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Erfolgreichen#6

War mit Boardikumpel Paul zwei Tage unterwegs.Viel geschwitzt bei der Hitze,aber einen konnten wir trotzdem erwischen.



















Nochmal danke an Paul#6


greetz

Eddy#h


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen, da das Wetter plötzlich umgeschlagen hat, werde ich mich gleich nochmal zum Rhein nach Leverkusen begeben und mein Glück versuchen. Der Luftdruck ist auch leicht gefallen. Mal schauen, ich werde dann mal berichten.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Viele Barsche bis 25 cm aus Mecklenburg und ein kleinen Schniepler alles auf Spinner.
Ausm Main gabs ein 26er Bärschli und ein Aussteiger ders in sich hatte -.-


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (8. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte in meinem Urlaub einige Hechte bis 70cm beim Gufieren fangen.
Alle Hechte schwimmen wieder und dürfen sich an dem riesigen Fischbrutbestand weiterhin die Bäuche vollhauen!


----------



## TRANSformator (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Obwohl es von mir aufgrund der hier doch teilweise recht aggressiven Diskussionen und Meinungsunterschiede eigentlich keine Fangberichte und erst recht keine Fotos gibt, huete mal eine kleine Ausnahme.

Gestern gabs bei mir nämlich mal ein richtig seltenes Erlebnis. War zwischen zwei Terminen eben schnell für eine Stunde am Wasser ein paar Würfe machen. Die ersten 20 Minuten probierte ich en paar Köder aus, ohne dass ich irgendwas dafür zu interessieren schien. Danach stieg ich dann auf einen Gummifisch mit einer Mischung aus Shad- und Twisterschwanz um.

Bei wirklich jedem Wurf sagte es "Tock", auch wenn ich leider nicht alles verwerten konnte. Als erstes ließ sich ein Ü30 Barsch blicken (kein Foto, da im Wasser abgehakt).
Danach gab es noch einen untermaßigen Zander und einen geschätzt ca 60 cm langen Hecht (auch hier keine Fotos, da im Wasser abgehakt). Kurze Zeit später dann ein größerer Zander (um die 80 würde ich schätzen), der mir leider kurz vorm Kescher ausschlitzte. Mittlerweile sah das Gummi auch schon recht lädiert aus, kam seiner Funktion aber noch nach und so gab es ein paar Würfe später den nächsten guten Fisch, einen 44 cm langen Barsch. Der hatte den Köder irgendwie so unglücklich inhaliert, dass irgendwie das Herz getroffen wurde. Nach sehr kurzem Drill ließ er sich quasi nahezu tot über den Kescherrand ziehen. An Land zeigte sich dann auch die sehr starke Blutung. Also wurde er mitgenommen. Nicht allzuschöne Fotos (weil alleine) sind vorhanden, allerdings lasse ich sie erstmal weg, um empflindlichen Gemütern nicht gleich den Tag mit einem toten Fisch zu verderben. Sollte das Foto dennoch gefragt sein, poste ich es natürlich gern.

Beim nächsten Wurf riss der Köder dann ab und es war eh Zeit zu gehen. Jetzt begeb ich mich erstmal im Netz auf die Suche nach diesem No-Name-Köder. War nämlich leider der einzige in meiner Box.

Gruß


----------



## GuidoOo (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Obwohl es von mir aufgrund der hier doch teilweise recht aggressiven Diskussionen und Meinungsunterschiede eigentlich keine Fangberichte und erst recht keine Fotos gibt, huete mal eine kleine Ausnahme.
> 
> Gestern gabs bei mir nämlich mal ein richtig seltenes Erlebnis. War zwischen zwei Terminen eben schnell für eine Stunde am Wasser ein paar Würfe machen. Die ersten 20 Minuten probierte ich en paar Köder aus, ohne dass ich irgendwas dafür zu interessieren schien. Danach stieg ich dann auf einen Gummifisch mit einer Mischung aus Shad- und Twisterschwanz um.
> 
> ...


 
Nett, nett!
Petri zur beachtlichen Strecke...
Mit Glück findest du den Köder ja im Netz wieder#6


----------



## Nolfravel (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Obwohl es von mir aufgrund der hier doch teilweise recht aggressiven Diskussionen und Meinungsunterschiede eigentlich keine Fangberichte und erst recht keine Fotos gibt, huete mal eine kleine Ausnahme.
> 
> Gestern gabs bei mir nämlich mal ein richtig seltenes Erlebnis. War zwischen zwei Terminen eben schnell für eine Stunde am Wasser ein paar Würfe machen. Die ersten 20 Minuten probierte ich en paar Köder aus, ohne dass ich irgendwas dafür zu interessieren schien. Danach stieg ich dann auf einen Gummifisch mit einer Mischung aus Shad- und Twisterschwanz um.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Strecke, dickes Petri dazu...

Und ich hätte kein problem damit, Fotos zu sehen ;-))


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## TRANSformator (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ok, dann hier mal die Fotos. Nicht allzu gut, weil nur mit dem Handy gemacht. Das erste habe ich selbst noch schnell am Wasser gemacht, für das zweite musste meine Freundin unter großem Gemaule herhalten|bla:. Deswegen gabs auch hier kein großes "Posing". Der Brasch hatte übrigens eine leicht lädierte Schwanzflosse, da hat er wohl schonmal eine etwas unliebsame Begegnung mit einem größeren Nachbarn gemacht zu haben oder sonstwie in Bedrängnis geraten zu sein.

Hab übrigens zwischenzeitlich in den Tiefen meines Kellers noch zwei ähnluche Köder gefunden, wusste doch, dass ich damals (vor Jahren) irgendwie mehrere davon bekommen hatte.

Gruß


----------



## jerkfreak (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den guten Fängen!

@Transformator: Na dann heb dir einen der Köder mal gut auf, falls du noch einen abreist. Dann hast du noch einen als Beispiel, wie sie aussehen sollen, oder kannst evtl auch hier im Forum mal ne Runde nach fragen, wie der evtl heisen könnte!? Deiner Beschreibung zufolge tippe ich ja auf ne "Sandra" bzw einen der Nachbauten (von Jenzi bspw...)


----------



## TRANSformator (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Petri zu den guten Fängen!
> 
> @Transformator: Na dann heb dir einen der Köder mal gut auf, falls du noch einen abreist. Dann hast du noch einen als Beispiel, wie sie aussehen sollen, oder kannst evtl auch hier im Forum mal ne Runde nach fragen, wie der evtl heisen könnte!? Deiner Beschreibung zufolge tippe ich ja auf ne "Sandra" bzw einen der Nachbauten (von Jenzi bspw...)


 
Ist einem Sandra nicht unähnlich, hat alleridngs am Ende des Twisterschwanzes dann quasi noch einen Schaufelschwanz.
Die Beweglichkeit dieser Teile ist klasse, schon bei leichtestem Zug und bei den geringsten Gewichten läuft der wie der Teufel. Im Vergleich dazu sind Slottershads echt träge.
Aufgrund des langen, stark arbeitenden Schwanzes sinkt der Köder sehr langsam zum Grund. Ist sehr schön zu fischen.
Einzig die aufgeklebten Augen sind nicht wirklich haltbar. Ich hab leider echt keine Ahnung mehr, wo ich die damals aufgetan habe. Mittlerweile haben die mir aber unter allen Gummiködern die meisten Fische gebracht, vorallem Barsch war immer scharf darauf.


----------



## Hackersepp (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,

Schaut übrigens aus wie irgendein SPRO GUMMI aus der HS serie.... auch die Farbkombination...


----------



## Pauli1990 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey,
wir waren auch mal wieder mit der Spinnrute los über das Wochenende und es kamen doch ein paar Fische an den Haken.
Hier gibt es den genaueren Bericht. 

mfg Pauli :vik:


----------



## Olegg (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,

während unserer Woche am schwedischen See Noen hatte ich das Glück, 5 Hechte zu erwischen, u.a. den abgebildeten 90'er. 
4 von 5 bissen auf den silber/rosa "Billigblinker" von Spinnex (rechts oben neben meinem Fuß).
Um den folgenden Gästen auch noch etwas zu gönnen, ließ ich sie bis auf einen "Küchenfisch" wieder schwimmen.

Gruß

Olegg


----------



## marcs (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Transformator

guck mal bei www.angel-ussat.de , dein Köder sieht aus wie die Paddels von Dreamtackle, findest du unter Gummiköder.

Marc


----------



## Habakuk (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute, es ist soweit! Durfte am Samstag meine ersten Zanbder fangen, insgesamt 3. Es sind zwar keine Riesen aber immer hin. Gingen alle auf kleine Rapfen von 7cm. Insgesamt haben wir 5 Zander gefangen. Biße gab es bei mir um 19, 20 und 21:30. Ab 22 Uhr gab es dann nix mehr, so dass wir um 24 Uhr eingepackt haben. 
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## zanderHH (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger 

war heute auch eine stunde an einem see bei mir um die ecke
und habe 3 barsche von 15cm gefangen und einen hecht von ca.35 cm schwimmen jetzt alle weiter :vik:
keine riesen fische aber haben trotzdem spaß gemacht an der rute !!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



minden schrieb:


> Und schickes neues Böötli?!?


 
Ja endlich, nach einigen Lieferschwierigkeiten...






Und ein paar Fische habe ich auch mal wieder...

einen 73er




 einen 85er




einen 77er




einen 82er




und einen 75er




 ein 82er




ein 104 cm Hecht 




und ein 69er





.
Als mich am abend mein Sohn mal wieder begleitete konnte er einen 
74er Hecht überlisten.


----------



## jerkfreak (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, schöne Fische und schöne Bilder!

p.s.: Der Sohnemann scheint sich aber über seinen Fisch mehr zu freuen wie der Papa...!  Zumindest grinst/lächelt er deutlich schöner...! Find ich immer super, solche Bilder, wo man sieht wie sehr sich die Kiddis auch wirklich freuen...!

Edit: Bei mir gabs heut im Übrigen ne glatte Nullnummer...! War in der Dämmerung aus lange Weile mal noch ein Stündchen am See. Kein Biss, kein Rauben, rein garnichts...! Haja, muss es auch geben.


----------



## Habakuk (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Schöne Fische und schönes Boot!*


----------



## lüdenscheider71 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ tommi...sehr schickes boot,tolle bilder,super fische...darf man fragen,welches gewässer du da beangelst?

gruss ausm sauerland


----------



## kspr (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey Boardis war am Samstag abend auch mal wieder gegen abend ein paar stunden fischen und konnte einen schönen 70er Zander überlisten.

Gebissen hat er auf eine fingerlange rotfeder an der Pose, da ich es eigentl auf Hecht abgesehen hatte 

lg
kspr


----------



## Toby77 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schickes Boot Tommi-Engel ich beneide dich! hast du das vom Boge?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> und einen 47er Barsch.


 
na dann mal petri zu dem fetten barsch !!
da ist wohl ne aktualisierung deiner seite under "meine PB`s" fällig !! ... 
auch an alle anderen erfolgreichen der letzten 4 wochen ein fettes petri ... 


ich kann keine hechte mehr sehen .... Bilder lad ich in Deutschland hoch!


----------



## S.D. (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wann: 10.08.2009
Uhrzeit: 19.00-21.00
Wetter: sonnig
Wo: See im Umkreis
Zielfisch: Raubfisch
Methode: Spinnen
Köder: Spinner

Ergebniss: 7 x Barsch davon 1 x 34cm







Mein erster Barsch 30+ auf Kunstköder!
Hab mich gefreut wie nen kleines Kind zu Weihnachten


----------



## Promachos (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



S.D. schrieb:


> Hab mich gefreut wie nen kleines K*u*nde zu Weihnachten



Hallo,

nun greift der Konsumterror schon auf Redewendungen über. Krass!|supergri

Gruß Promachos


----------



## S.D. (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun greift der Konsumterror schon auf Redewendungen über. Krass!|supergri
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 


Ohjeeee!

Jetzt werde ich schon von unseren Kunden bis nach Hause verfolgt #c

Werde es natürlich auf "Kind" ändern


----------



## serge7 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich darf allen Fängern nachträglich ein herzliches Petri Heil aussprechen!

Mein Sommerurlaub läuft dieses Jahr auch ganz akzeptabel an.


----------



## IngoSuntken (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ serge7: Petri zu den schönen Zandern! #6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische.


----------



## paul188 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin, 

der hier hat sich gestern meinen Gummi geschnappt....


Gruß


----------



## Mich´l (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch Paul |bigeyes - Respekt!!!


----------



## kspr (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Haha Paul du strahlst so als wenn das ein echter Zufallstreffer gewesen wäre 

Petri zu dem tollen Fisch, wie lange war die Drillzeit?

lg
kspr


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mächtiger Waller, dickes Petri! #6

Wie groß war er denn so? Und mit was für Tackle hast du ihn bezwungen? |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...dickes Petri an Kai und Andre...
...sehr schöne Fische, der Wels hat bestimmt gerockt...
...habt ihr vom Boot geangelt...???


----------



## paul188 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ stefan: ne vom Ufer! Botsangeln ist hier doch verboten...

Drillzeit war ziemlich genau 15 min. Köder war ein 5er Big Hammer... der is übrigens spurlos verschwunden... Bei der Rute handelt es sich um eine VHF-75gramm, die eine schöne Biegekurve zeigt|supergri Rolle 2500 Twinpower mit 10lbs Pp.... das wichtigste war aber der Stinger, an dem der Wels hing und das war ein Owner Drilling!


greetz


----------



## Colophonius (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey,
ich war gestern an der Ems Barsche angeln.
Direkt an der 2. Stelle gabs dann gegenüber einen schönen Biss, Anschlag und: er hing. Da das Wasser sehr klar war, konnten mein Kumpel und ich schnell sehen ,dass es ein Hecht war, der meinen Kopyto geschnappt hatte.
Nach kurzem Drill machte ich allerdings einen großen Fehler. Der Hecht schwamm schnell auf mich zu und ich habe das überhaupt nicht realisiert. Ich dachte: verdammt ausgeschlitzt! 
Ich sah den Hecht noch gut 3 Meter vor meinen Füßen schwimmen und kurbelte ein (wo war denn der Köder geblieben?). Und hatte wieder Kontakt.

2 Minuten später hatte ich dann meine neue Rute, Rolle, Schnur (Jenzi Vertikal Spinnrute mit 8-20g WG, Shimano Nexave mit 12er Spidewire) mit einem 71er Hecht eingeweiht.

Fotos muss mir mein Kumpel schicken, der hatte seine Digicam dabei.

Ich frage mich, ob das derselbe Hecht war, den ich letztes Jahr dort gefangen hatte und (auch) released habe. Damals war er allerdings Anfang 60cm ... Mal schauen ob ich nächstes Jahr dort nen 80er fange 

Mein Kumpel hat noch 6 Bärschlein auf Spinner bekommen und ihm ist ein Hecht (auch ca 70cm) abgerissen, weil er ins Gebüsch geflohen ist und dort die Schnur durchgescheuert hatte (also am Ast, wir angeln natürlich mit Stahlvorfach). 

Wie schafft ihr es eigentlich, dass eure Hechte auf den Fotos stillhalten? Meiner hat noch richtig gezappelt und meinen Finger schön aufgeschlitzt dabei #c

Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Doc Plato (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Alter Schwede!

Paul, Petri zu diesem Brocken!!! #6#6#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@paul...sehr schön sehr schön...
...so einen Drill wünsche ich mir auch noch...
...vll. im November in Spanien...


----------



## eddyguru (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber Paul!!!!Hammer Pics!

Dickes Petri#6

greetz


----------



## Hecht2 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle war im Urlaub an der Spree dort konnte ich diesen Hecht von 72cm fangen er hat auf den Salmo Slider 10 cm sinking gebissen sieht man auch:vik:


----------



## supercook (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Andre Andre,was soll man dazu sagen,dickes Petri wünsche ich dir.Supertoller Fisch,der ging bestimmt ab wie "Pommes"
Mit deiner" PuckdieFliegenbrille"wären die Fotos bestimmt noch schöner geworden........


----------



## GuidoOo (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wie schafft ihr es eigentlich, dass eure Hechte auf den Fotos stillhalten? Meiner hat noch richtig gezappelt und meinen Finger schön aufgeschlitzt dabei #c
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Holger


 

Indem man den Fisch ausdrillt 
Geht aber auch nicht immer...

Petri!

Auch an Paul


----------



## jerkfreak (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri vor allem an Paul, aber auch die andren Fänger...!

So ein Drill, der fetzt schon, ja...! Geile Sache!!!


----------



## dodo12 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## ZanderBone (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit einige Zander bis knapp über 70 cm fangen konnte, ging mir gestern ein richtiger Brocken ans Band.
Der gute hatte 95cm und 16 Pfund, mein bislang größter Zander überhaupt. Ich hab mich mega über diesen Fisch gefreut auch wenn man es auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennt. Gefangen im Main bei Bamberg.

Ciao Opelhecht


----------



## zanderzone (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



OPELHECHT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit einige Zander bis knapp über 70 cm fangen konnte, ging mir gestern ein richtiger Brocken ans Band.
> Der gute hatte 95cm und 16 Pfund, mein bislang größter Zander überhaupt. Ich hab mich mega über diesen Fisch gefreut auch wenn man es auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennt. Gefangen im Main bei Bamberg.
> ...




Wat ne Bombe!! Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Zander!!!
Worauf haste den denn gefangen??


----------



## ZanderBone (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke! Auf eine ca 10 cm große Rotfeder direkt am Fuß der Steinpackung!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Super Zander, Petri!


----------



## Tobi94 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Eigentlich wollte ich gestern meinen ersten Hecht fangen, also fischte ich einen 11er Kopyto...
Unterhalb vom Stauwehr bekam ich dann auch einen Biss...doch am ende zappelte ein 40er Döbel(Benutzerbild) im Kescher....


----------



## Rocardoso spin (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schicker Zander,...dickes Petri,...!!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> ...doch am ende zappelte ein 40er Döbel(Benutzerbild) im Kescher....



Petri, na denn lass ihn Dir mal schmecken! xD


----------



## Allerangler (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|bigeyes  Petri zu dem super Zander  #6


----------



## BanditOG (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zusammen,

schöne Fischchen wurden hier wieder gelandet.

Bei mir gabs Mo. endlich wieder eine Zander, war aber leider nur ca. 50 cm. Auf einen Cora Z GuFi in Grün.

Wünschen allen dicke Fische.


----------



## Promachos (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern,

vor allem Glückwunsch zu den prächtigen Zandern von Kai und Manuel#6!
Manuel, stell dir vor, der hätte auf Gufi gebissen...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jerkfreak (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri nach Bamberg, geiler Fisch!!! Wird Zeit, dass endlich Weekend is, dass ich auch mal wieder los kann...!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

erstmal ein riesen petri an Paul !!! 
traumwaller ! 
ich nehme mal an danach war klamottenwechseln angesagt ?^^




Colophonius schrieb:


> Wie schafft ihr es eigentlich, dass eure Hechte auf den Fotos stillhalten? Meiner hat noch richtig gezappelt und meinen Finger schön aufgeschlitzt dabei #c
> Holger


 
Sie es als blutzoll für den schönen fisch, drill, foto? .... 
gehört beim hechtangeln voll und ganz dazu .. du willst meine finger nach 5 wochen schweden wirklich nicht sehen


----------



## Colophonius (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier mal das Foto von meinem Hecht

http://img3.*ih.us/img3/4171/imgp2009a.jpg


----------



## Steph75 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Kai und Andre.
Dickes Petri. Geile Fische......
Mann Mann Mann. Ihr müsst ja echt Zeit haben


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern 2 Std am Main mit nem Kumpel.
Der Barsch und ein hecht bissn auf Squirrel und die anderen beiden Hechte auf Köfi am Drachko.


----------



## Fury87 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte heute einen 90cm Hecht mit Wobbler fangen! :m


----------



## dodo12 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und ich einen Megabarsch! :vik:





Gruß. Dominik!#h#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab dieses jahr wirklich sch***** gefangen....keinen hecht über 65 cm und heute entlich mal ein 70ger ....wenn ich jetz noch wüsste wie bilder einstellen ging würd ich auch noch eins reintun^^


----------



## dodo12 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da gehst du drauf! http://img5.imagebanana.com/
Lädst dein Foto hoch und kopierst den Link "For Boards" einfach mit in deinen Post hier im Board. Nachricht absenden, und dann ist es online. genauso mache ich es auch immer!  Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen! 
Gruß. Dominik

PS: Sorry wegen Offtopic, aber ich wollte fabi123 nur helfen, um den Thread mit Bilder zu bereichern!


----------



## Nolfravel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin,

Petri den erfolgreichen, gestern wieder nen Barsch...



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern.
Ich habe da auch noch mal zwei:
ein 72er




und ein 90er


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dann kommt hier noch das bild: ich hoff es funktioniert^^ http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/1dv9g59/gut.jpg


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hier mal nur ein paar bilder der letzten 2 Tage meines Schwedentrips ( der rest is noch auf dem Schleppi )...kommen dann aber in mein album und vielleicht hier auch noch das eine oder andere


----------



## jerkfreak (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern, schöne Fische dabei...! Ich warte noch immer drauf, dass endlich Weekend is.

@Fury: Na, so richtig kannstes mit den Raubfischen doch net lassen, he...!?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich zieh heut noch mal los  mal schaun was der tag so bringt...


----------



## locotus (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @ all

War gestern abend am MLK konnte 5 Barsche und einen Zander genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Gebissen haben alle auf kleinste Gummis. Am Dienstag gab es zwei Barsche im EHK. Nachdem es bei mir die letzten Wochen nicht so berauschend lief, geht es wohl langsam bergauf mit den Fangerfolgen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## pikehunter (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Ich habe da auch noch mal zwei:
> ein 72er
> 
> ...


 
Dickes Petri Tommi!

Auf welche Köder haben die beiden denn gebissen?


----------



## xxxtside (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle #6

hier nen 42er barsch!


----------



## ZanderBone (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,

Kann die Woche den 2ten super Zander melden. Der gute hatte 88cm und 14 Pfund! Köder war wieder eine 10 cm Rotfeder.

Sorry das bild ist leider nicht so gut geworden, da nur Handpic!

Ciao Opelhecht


----------



## Squirrelina (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu den tollen fischen....am wochenende gehts an die müritz mal sehen was da so geht!!!


----------



## muskA (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hiho 

gerade zurück, konnte einen schönen 87er auf hippo tackle perch erwischen  


[URL=http://img197.*ih.us/i/dscf1960d.jpg/]http://img197.*ih.us/img197/7205/dscf1960d.th.jpg[/URL]



mfg peter


----------



## crocodile (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri! Schöner Fisch. Die machen einem schon Spaß im Drill, da fällt ein Lachen nicht schwer.


----------



## GuidoOo (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey,

Petri an alle =)

Bei mir sind die Tage des gemeinsamen Fischens mit Johnnie Walker ( der gerade auf der Autobahn ist ) vorrüber...=(
Heut morgen endete der "Trip" nochmal mitm kleinen Highlight=)

Naja, die ganzen Tage werden in Form eines Berichtes von Johnnie geposted..!

Tl Guido


----------



## serge7 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger der letzten Tage und Petri Dank an alle. @Steph75 Du siehst, auch das Mundwinkel hochziehen klappt mittlerweile einigermaßen...

Deswegen gibt es noch zwei weitere Probeaufnahmen zur Urlaubsmitte anbei. Nach mehreren Fischen bis 60 cm kam auch mal ein besserer Barsch und ein weiterer vorzeigbarer Zander.

Ein Ansitz gestern Abend brachte zur Abwechslung auch noch 9 Aale.:q


----------



## Pikeeye (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle!
Habe am Dienstag einen schweren Brocken ergattern können.
Er biß auf einen Gr.3 Black Fury an der Okertalsperre im Harz
52 cm, 1,719 kg

Hoffe das klappt mit dem Bild


lg Pikeeye
http://img24.*ih.us/img24/3168/dsc01588nyc.th.jpg


----------



## jerkfreak (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Absolut geiler Ausnahmefisch!!! *Dickes Fettes Petri* dazu...!!!

Auch den andren Fängern ein Petri, vor allem nach Bamberg  (scheinst ne gute Woche zu haben), schöne Fische dabei...!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein Barsch über 50cm ist einfach nur ein Traum#6
Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Steph75 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Kai. Erneut dickes Petri. Wenn du die Fische nicht genau vor dein Gesicht halten würdest, dann könnte man dein Lächeln vielleicht auch sehen  

Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger, vobei eastside bei der Längenangabe seines Barsches sicherlich nen Zahlendreher drin hat. 24 cm anstatt 42 cm kommt da wohl sicherlich eher hin


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger, vobei eastside bei der Längenangabe seines Barsches sicherlich nen Zahlendreher drin hat. 24 cm anstatt 42 cm kommt da wohl sicherlich eher hin


 
Der hat defintiv mehr als 24cm. :q  42cm kommt da gut hin.


----------



## GuidoOo (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger, vobei eastside bei der Längenangabe seines Barsches sicherlich nen Zahlendreher drin hat. 24 cm anstatt 42 cm kommt da wohl sicherlich eher hin


 
Dann möchte ich mal nen 24er Barsch mit sonnem Maul sehen #6

Wird schon richtig sein!

Petri an Serge7 und Pikeeye


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@kai...dickes Petri...fängst ja schöne Fische im Moment...


----------



## serge7 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Dank.#h

Besonderes Petri an den 50+ Barsch. Hätte ich auch gerne noch in meiner Sammlung...

@stefanwitteborg: Ja, derzeit stimmen die Mengen UND auch die Größen. Meisstens hat man ja nur eins von Beiden...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (14. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

soooo so langsam hab ich auch noch bilder von der restlichen zeit ! ... 
erstmal wieder 5 bildchen ...


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (15. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das Bild vom 93er hat ne stylische Perspektive.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (15. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

und noch ein paar Bilder ..... 
hab eben das Album fertig gemacht, da gibts noch ein paar besonders schöne fischchen xD ( siehe Signatur :m )


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo liebe Boardies, um zurück zum Thema zu kommen: Gestern gab es einiges Spektaktel am Wasser, wenn auch leider oft nur knapp "vorbei": Im Minutenabstand kochte das Wasser, riesige Mengen von Brutfischen und regelmäßig Klatscher von Rapfen und Döbeln zwischen die Schwärme ließen mich ein "OH" nach dem anderen ausrufen. Zwei Würfe, da machte sich auch schon ein "Dickkopf" mittlerer Größe über meinen Spinnerfisch her, ein paar Würfe später folgten kleine Brasche, aber nicht einzeln erwähnenswert. Aber ich wollte ja was "richtiges", sprich Barsche 30+, Döbel 45+, und Rapfen an den Haken bekommen, und so montierte ich einen Popper in silver/ Black in 6cm Länge und ließ ihn "tanzen", 15 min. tat sich nichts, volle Konzentration, den Blick immer auf den Köder gerichtet zog ich ihn volle Pulle durch... Plopp... plopp in 10 meter Entfernung sah ich es: Eine attacke aber knapp vorbei, zwei Plopps später sah ich einen wirklich dicken Fischkopf aus dem Wasser ragen, BISS, aber der Kontakt hielt nur kurz, ich würde ihn anhand der Größe des Kopfes und dem Widerstand auf 60+ schätzen, ein wirklicher Hammerdöbel oder ein starker Rapfen hat gerade nochmal so Glück gehabt. Danach tat sich nicht mehr wirklich viel, außer dass es weiter mächtig platschte, und wie... Ich montierte eine Krebsimitation am Jigkopf und fischte nach einem Stellenwechsel an einem Schiffsanleger, um vielleicht einen starken Barsch oder Zander zu überlisten. Nach dem 4. Wurf: Ein richtig dicker Döbel der Kategorie "XXL" folgte dem köder bis kurz vors ufer, wo ich ihn in voller Größe sehen konnte. Leider biss auch dieser Fisch nicht an. Okay, wieder Köderwechsel: Ein 4er Spinner in Gelb- glitter mit schwarzen Federn , dann sehe ich einen ganzen Trupp großer Döbel in unmittelbarer Ufernähe, ein Wurf, durchziehen, und jawoll, Rute krumm, Bremse singt in höchsten Tönen, so wie ich es mag, der Fisch springt sehr spektakulär zweimal, und der zweite Sprung war sein Letzter- wieder verloren- er hat den Köder abgeschüttelt! Egal, weitermachen und nie aufgeben, wie gewohnt , und es folgte auf ebendiesen Spinner noch ein mittlerer Barsch, und schliesslich, am Ende des Abends experimentierte ich noch etwas, hing eine weisse Minitube an einen Aglia Long und ich bekam noch einen kleineren Rapfen ans band, ich war heute morgen auch, und morgen früh gehts gleich weiter, mehr gibts morgen!


----------



## Patrick83 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an die Erfolgreichen!!


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (15. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger.

:vik:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wie Guido schon im Vorfeld erwähnt hatte, hab ich ''zufällig'' bei ihm um die Ecke Urlaub gemacht und kam in den Genuss seiner Hausgewässer. Nach einem gemeinsamen Ausflug auf Meerforelle im März war dieses Mal der Hecht unser Zielfisch, aber da ich ausgerechnet zu der Zeit ankam in der schon seit sechs Wochen Beissflaute herschte und die uns bevorstehenden Tage, ziemlich heiß werden sollten, schraubte ich meine Erwartung weit nach unten und ging davon aus, dass wir den Großteil des Urlaubs schneidern würden. Jedoch konnten wir uns, trotz Affenhitze, täglich einen Hecht erarbeiten (drei Stück nicht geknippst, weil zu klein). 

Schon am ersten Tag gings, nach langer Autofahrt, für ein paar Stündchen los und der erste Esox konnte in der Abenddämmerung verhaftet werden. 






Am nächsten Tag gings erstmal den Kammschuppern an den Kragen, zahllose von ihnen kamen zu einer kleinen ''Bootsbesichtigung'' an die Oberfläche und auch einige schöne von guten 30cm waren dabei.











Abends wurde dann noch geschleppt und ein guter Barsch mit mächtig Kohldampf, hatte auf den Manns-Wobbler, den ich mir von einem guten Freund ausgeliehen hatte, gebissen. 






Später schnappte ich mir noch Guidos Jerkrute, in die ich mich im Laufe des Tages verliebt hatte :kund konnte den ersten Jerkhecht meines Lebens landen. Der Drill war nicht von dieser Welt :q.
Nach einem ganzen Tag vergeblichem ''Rumgejerke'', dass für mich absolutes Neuland war, hing da doch tatsächlich ein Hecht am andern Ende der Schnur. Nur blöd, dass ich keine Ahnung hatte wie man die Bremse so einer Baitcaster einstellt und ich so zwischen Panik und Freude hin und her gerissen wurde (dabei kamen ganz schön ''abge-space-te'' Geräusche aus mir heraus:q). Nicht der Größte Fisch, dafür aber mein erster auf Jerk, das Grinsen konnte ich nicht unterdrücken
:m







Am darauffolgenden Tag wurde wieder erfolgreich gebarschelt, auch Hecht Nummer 3 war dabei, jedoch untermaßig, weshalb er für den Fototermin nicht ''zugelassen'' wurde. 
Später wurden Alande geärgert. Im klaren Flachwasser haben die Drills besonders viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nach zwei Tagen Angelei mit Kunstködern und einem dicken Sonnenbrand, gönnten wir uns und den Fischen eine Angel-Pause, die aber natürlich genutzt wurde, um im Angelladen vorbeizuschauen. :m
Gut ausgerüstet, wurde die erste Nachtsession in Angriff genommen. Ich konnte es natürlich nicht seinlassen und musste mein Rodpod mit aufs Boot holen. Guido hingegegen, setzte auf sein ''Selfmade-Swingersystem'', so konnte er jeden Zupfer warnehmen und entsprechend reagieren. Das brachte ihm dann am Ende, neben schönen Beifängen einen tollen Aal. 
Leider konnte ich nix reißen und beschloss, dann mal besser auf Guidos Methode umzusteigen. Dadurch hatte mich ein Güster wenigstens entschneidert. #d







Einen Tag später, habe ich mein Versprechen eingelöst und meinen kleinen Bruder auch mal mitgeholt. Nach dem 4 Wurf schnappte sich ein Esox den kleinen Salmowobbler, der eigentlich für Barsche bestimmt war. 







Anschließend fingen mein Bruder und ich noch ein paar Barsche und er war zufrieden. 
Danach gings wie gewohnt mit Guido los. 
Direkt zu Beginn stieg ein Aland ein. 






Danach hatte Guido noch einen spektakulären Biss, eines geschätzen 90er Hechtes auf Zipbait. Jedoch ist dieser ins Gebüsch gerannt und bog die Drillinge um und konnte fliehen. Der Japanköder wurde nämlich ursprünglich für Schwarzbarsch hergestellt und mit entsprechenden Drillingen versehen. Für den Euro-Hecht einfach zu schwach!

Am späten Nachmittag konnte ich dann noch einen Hecht auf, den mir ''äußerst sympathisch wirkenden'' Buster Jerk fangen.











Beim anschließenden Barschzocken kam es noch zu einem kleinen Highlight :q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Am nächsten Tag war Guido noch ein wenig angefressen, wegen der Hechtdame, die ihm am Vortag entwischt ist, dies führte dazu, dass er seinen Oberflächenköder nun noch akribischer und öfter fischte. Diesmal mit Erfolg.











Ein Paar Meter weiter, stieg auf meinen Gufi auch noch ein Hecht ein, jedoch konnte sich dieser im Drill befreien, weil ich den Anhieb verpennt hatte. Das hatte mich schon ein wenig gewurmt, aber es war nichts im Vergleich zu dem was Guido und seinem Zipbait zustoßen sollte: Am Ende des Tages konnte er innerhalb von 20 Minuten drei Hechte, davon zwei die ihre 90cm hatten, haken und verlor sie immer wieder...:c

Das ewige und ungewohnte Rudern setzte mir nach einer Weile ganz schön zu und irgendwie hatte ich es auch noch geschafft mit im Hochsommer zu erkälten, daher musste ich den folgenen Tag im Bett verbringen

Lange konnte ichs aber nicht mehr aushalten und musste trotz Krankheit ans Wasser, diesmal war mein 11-jähriger Bruder wieder dabei und konnte neben einigen Durschnittsbarschen, wie diesem:





auch einen 37er landen und einen neuen PB erreichen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Meine Zeit im Norden neigte sich dem Ende. Guido und ich beschlossen meinen Besuch mit einer Aalnacht zu beenden. Diesmal blieb das Rodpod an Land und ich nutzte Guidos Methode zur Bissanzeige. Prompt stieg ein 37er Barsch ein, dann konnte ich neben andern Beifängen noch einen Aal landen. Danach fing Guido einen, der meinen ganz schön mickrig ausehen lies:q und am Schluss schlitzte mir noch einer aus 












Morgens hatten wir noch ein wenig Zeit und nutzten diese um den Alanden nachzustellen.






Dann mussten wir leider, leider die Heimreise und unsere letzte gemeinsame Bootsfahrt antreten ...aber nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken, die Schleppruten kamen auf den letzten Meter auch noch raus 
Als wir wenige Meter vorm Zielort waren und Guido schon seine Schlepprute reinholte knallte bei mir auf den letzten Metern tatsächlich noch ein Esox rein. Ein Grandma-Wobbler hatte es ihm angetan. :vik:











Ich hatte einen sehr gelungenen Urlaub und eine tolle Zeit, dafür nochmal ein *dickes Merci* an Guide-Guido!


----------



## don rhabano (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Tour Jungs und Petri vorallem zum Doppelstrike...:m


----------



## stefannn87 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja dann mal nen herzliches Petri euch allen 
Ist ja krank was ihr da immer aus eurem Seechen heraus zaubert!!!
Wie heißt denn der See bzw in welcher Stadt liegten der, bestimmt wieder irgendwas in BAyern hm?

Zu dem Bild mit dem Doppelbarsch-Wobbler:
Die Viecher sind einfach krank, eben beim SPinnen hab ich 2 mal beobachtet wie die anderen Barsche drum rum meinen Barsch den Köder aus dem Maul saugen wollten...
Jungs, da issn Harken dranne #q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri an Euch beiden.
Klasse Fische habt Ihr da..#6

Aber so ist das nun mal mit dem Urlaub, er ist eigentlich immer zu kurz.
Meiner ist jetzt leider auch rum.

Hier noch meine beide letzten Fische von meinem Urlaub




117 cm hatte die Dame .




Der Barsch hatte genau 50 cm.

Den kompletten Bericht mit allen Fischen und Nennung der Köder, könnt Ihr wie immer auf meiner privaten Homepage unter "Angelberichte" nachlesen.​


----------



## GuidoOo (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jojo, kein Ding Michiiii =)

War echt schön mit dir 
Und im Winter wird dann der Meter in Angriff genommen, gell =)
Aber ohne Geschrei und so =)=)=)

@ Tommi, du bist schon ne kleine Sau,momentaner Barschguru! dickes Petri zum Pike und zum Traumbarsch!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> @ Tommi, du bist schon ne kleine Sau,!


 
Warum ???:q:q:q:q


----------



## GuidoOo (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Du fragst auch noch warum?

Fängst einen super Barsch nach dem Anderen und ach, zwischendurch noch mal eben ne 117cm Oma =)...
Ich meine Why Not!

Wir haben bei uns so über 200 Barsche gefangen, und dabei waren 5 über 35cm..:Auch gut...aber du, das ist ja fast Frech:m

Große Anerkennung !


----------



## Master Hecht (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri tolle Strecke...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Aber ohne Geschrei und so =)=)=)



Beim Meter wirds ohne nich gehen^^


----------



## jerkfreak (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs, schöne Fische, schöne Bilder und nice geschriebner Bericht...!

Zu Tommi sag ich einfach nixmehr, des echt a Frechheit...! 

Bei mir gabs heute 3 Stunden lang auser paar Pferdebremsen-Bissen und aus Langeweile paar Tacklebildern mal wieder ne Nullnummer...! Der See unsrer kleinen Angelgemeinschaft liegt mir einfach net!


----------



## MOORLA (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

nicht schlecht jungs! ein dickes petri heil von mir!...wir konnten letzte woche auch endlich mal wieder einen meter auf die schuppen legen ... genau 100 cm hechtlein  beim barschangeln!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schließe mich den anderen an ! 
hört sich nach viel spaß an bei den beiden "junganglerkollegen"
und tommi angelt einfach in ner ganz anderen Liga ... 
ach ja übrigens klasse Artikel in der F&F .... 

was würde ich für solche Barsche machen ? ... 
ich weiß es nicht .. ein Traum !


----------



## GuidoOo (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> was würde ich für solche Barsche machen ? ...
> ich weiß es nicht .. ein Traum !


 
petri dank =)

gut, dass ich mir diesen schon erfüllt hab =)!


----------



## Rocardoso spin (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Warum ???:q:q:q:q


 


@ Tommy Engel
Ich denke mal er hat ihn nich wirklich verstanden....:q:q:q

ich sag nur,...#6


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War mal wieder an der Saar unterwegs: Zander biss auf köfi, ein Döbel auf 3er Spinner ca. 50cm vorm Ufer^^, der "richtige Döbel" auf 67er Illex Squirrel, usw, seht selber


----------



## GuidoOo (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> @ Tommy Engel
> Ich denke mal er hat ihn nich wirklich verstanden....:q:q:q
> 
> ich sag nur,...#6


 
Dann "klärt" mich bitte auf =)^^

petri an anglermeister


----------



## j-c-w (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

115 cm an der Jerke und das in Berlin


----------



## discobarsch (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ j-c-w: toller fisch und super foto! PETRI!


----------



## serge7 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! Toller Hecht j-c-w, aber nicht daß Du Dich erkältest...:q

Bei mir in den letzten Tagen deutlich schlechteres Beissverhalten als letzte Woche. Wir haben mittlerweile Badewannen-Wasser. Es kamen zwar noch Fische, größentechnisch konnte man das aber vergessen.

Aber einen von heute habe ich noch. Dazu noch einen optisch schönen Barsch von vorgestern, von der Größe her ging der auch schon...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische, vorallem Tommis und j-c-w


----------



## Patrick_87 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war gestern und heute mit boardi don rhabano, der hier grad urlaub macht, aufm bodensee. momentan geht hier net viel,gestern geschneidert, heut wenigstens nen 64er hecht erwischt.. vllt schreibt er nen kleinen bericht sonst kommt im laufe der woche von mir noch n foto...


----------



## GuidoOo (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!

Komm auch gerade vom Fischen...!
Erst finde ich meinen Mopedschlüssel nicht...
Dann geht die Gangschaltung von Svens Fahrrad hinüber...
Er Wollte schon umdrehen.... 
Am See angekommen war nur noch die Nussschale da^^
Dann merkt Sven, dass er das falsche Rutenteil eingepackt hatte...
Also durfte er mit meiner 15grammmer Barsche ärgern!

Darauf hab ich nen ü30Barsch, Sven macht die Cam an...
BITTE BATTERIEN WECHSELN...
Die Akkus kamen gerade aus der Aufladestation-.-...
Danach ist dann der Barsch ausgeschlitzt...
Kleines Happy End..!!!

Ich Hab auf Zipbaits Irony Surface Strucker noch nen Hecht gefangen:vik:.

Bild dann mit der Handycam, im Sonnenuntergang ohne Blitz...
Eine wahre Zumutung...

Ziemlich viele Ereignisse für knappe 2h


----------



## Leski (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Naja sag mas mal so du fängst ja die Fische für dich und nicht um anderen etwas zu beweisen wie gut du bist,da macht doch das gar nix ob man mal mitm Handy fotografiert oder mal gar nicht!:m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Petri!
> Am See angekommen war nur noch die Nussschale da^^



|rolleyes


Aber hattest ja wenigstens noch etwas erfolg , bei mir war bis auf 2 10cm Barsche nix mehr


----------



## GuidoOo (18. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Aber hattest ja wenigstens noch etwas erfolg , bei mir war bis auf 2 10cm Barsche nix mehr


 
Räusper 
NE passt schon..Sven hat sich nur nen bissel aufgeregt, weil er auch immer das kleine Boot nimmt...
Mir wars Worst...

Ich sag nur:"Hey, was hast du denn drann?"
"Ja irgenwo da ist noch nen Barsch im Krau"
"Oh doch kein Barsch, nen 60er Hecht!!"
Nicht Schlecht kochtoppangler


----------



## fantazia (19. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Leski schrieb:


> Naja sag mas mal so du fängst ja die Fische für dich und nicht um anderen etwas zu beweisen wie gut du bist,da macht doch das gar nix ob man mal mitm Handy fotografiert oder mal gar nicht!:m


Moin,

will sich nicht jeder bisschen darstellen der hier all seine Fänge postet?Also ich sage ganz klar Ja.Sehe mir die Bilder auch gerne an aber selber bin ich lange davon weg hier meine Fische presentieren zu müssen.Angel für mich und nicht für andere.Ausserdem lesen mir hier zuviele Leute mit und auf Angel-Tourismus an den eigenen Gewässer habe ich wenig Interesse.


----------



## Welskescherer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Serge7: Petri Kai, schöne Fische.

Und natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger. Ich hoffe, ich komme auch mal wieder los zum Angeln.

Gruß Welskescherer


----------



## serge7 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Hermann
Petri Dank! Ich habe derzeit einen guten Lauf...

Heute kamen auch noch einige schöne Fische. Evtl. gibt es die Tage noch Fotos...


----------



## Phanthom (20. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle....wie immer dicke Fische und schöne Bilder|wavey:
War heut mit Boardkumpel Bandit am Rhein unterwegs. Konnte meinen ersten ansehnlichen Rhein-Barsch (30cm) auf nen Kopyto verhaften. Nach nem Stellenwechsel gabs dann noch nen Zander von 54cm der sich ebenfalls den Kopyto inhalierte.
Grüße #6


----------



## Phanthom (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und noch einer von heute....


----------



## Patrick_87 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

der 64er von dienstag..


----------



## minden (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...und noch ein schöner Sonnemeter von mir....|wavey:


----------



## BLADER II (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Minden
schöner Fisch


----------



## Baddy89 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Klasse Fisch!
Petri Heil!


----------



## ZanderBone (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War gestern Nacht weng auf Zander und Aal draußen. Dann bekamm ich einen Biss auf Köfi, nach hartem, heftigen Drill kam für mich eine wares Zandermonster zum Vorschein, das Traumtier hatte bei 97cm ein Gewicht von 9,2 Kg. 
Hier noch ein schönes Bild.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Puuh,welch Granate!!!


----------



## GuidoOo (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bah, was ne Granate!
Scheinst ja nen 1a Spot zu haben da 

Auch an Minden und Phanthom nen dickes Petri...!


----------



## Promachos (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Zunächst "Petri" allen Fängern der letzten Tage, vor allem an Manuel: Ein Wahnsinnsfisch!

Auch wenn mich die Zander seit Wochen nicht mehr mögen:c, die Hechte sind anscheinend nicht so wählerisch. Hier das Ergebnis von 10 Würfen: ein 90er und ein 103er. Beide interessierten sich stark für einen Salt Shaker von Lunker City.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Leski (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Des sind ja 2 schöne Kerle-Damen:q.Petri Heil.
An manchen Tagen läufts hald einfach und MahiMahi is hald einfach net schlecht.Weiter so#6

P.S. Der Zander is der Hammer,is schon der 3te Dicke in letzter Zeit von dir.Boah ey


----------



## pike1984 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu euren Hammerfängen!|bigeyes
Bei mir gabs gestern endlich den ersten Zander des Jahres (abgesehen von einem vorlauten 30er auf Gummi letzte Woche). Der 57er biss auf Köfi an der freien Leine sage und schreibe 30Sekunden nachdem die Rute erstmals draußen war.^^
Das war dann aber auch der einzige Biss des Abends. Trotzdem laufen die heiß ersehnten Semesterferien raubfischtechnisch ganz gut an.


----------



## serge7 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Also drei so klopper Zander an einem spot? Absoluter Traum. Dickes Petri! (p.s. auf köfi zählen die aber eigentlich nicht )

Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger. Dietmar, altes Haus, da hasste ja mal schön zugeschlagen...Schöne Fische! #6


----------



## ZanderBone (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für die Petri´s. Die Zander waren aber an 3 unterschiedlichen Stellen.


----------



## GuidoOo (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



OPELHECHT schrieb:


> Danke für die Petri´s. Die Zander waren aber an 3 unterschiedlichen Stellen.


 
|bigeyesNoch schlimmer 

Er hats einfach im Urin!:vik:


----------



## jerkfreak (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri nunder nach Bamberg, ihr räumt momentan ganzschön auf, Respekt!!!

Auch an die andren erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri, schöne Fänge.

Bei mir gabs heute Nacht leider nur einen Wallerfehlbis auf 30cm Giebel...! Den hats aber ganzschön zerfetzt...! Schade, dass er ihn nicht voll genommen hatte...! Morgen kommt der nächste Einsatz...!


----------



## discobarsch (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hier ein 69er vom freitag nachmittag.
gebissen auf einen 7g myran wipp

gruss


----------



## ZanderKalle (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle#6....... habt ja ganz schön was gfangen als ich im Urlaub war.

Ich konnte beim Vertikalen in 1Woche ca 50 Zander fangen leider keiner über 60cm ein Brocken von ca 85cm kurz vorm Boot ausgeschlitzt, dann habe ich noch 3Hechte fangen können in einem Polder der größte hatte 83cm und dazu kommen noch 31 Aale die alle wieder schwimmen weil man ja in NL keine mehr mitnehmen darf....... also ich kann Lemmer nur empfelen:l

Habe leider nur QuickSnap pics, weil ich Volltrottel meine Digicam vergessen habe!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle, vor allem Opelhecht und Promachos: Tolle Fische!


----------



## Nolfravel (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin,

Petri an alle, sehr geile Fische...

War gestern mit nem Kumpel los, 4 Stunden...Wir kommen an sonem kleinen Teich an, ich wollt erst bissl Barsche ärgern, also 1er Spinner...Nach kruzer Zeit 2erMepps dran und gedacht: Mhm sollen ja auch Hechte drin sein, machts mal Stahlvorfach dran...Der Dritte Wurf: Hecht:Leider kein Maß dabei, geschätz vllt 55cm...eh wieder rein...3 Würde später: Hecht Auch wieder rein...Noch drei Würfe später Hecht, Peinlich peinlich Asche auf mein Haupt, zu tief geschluckt und ich musste ihn mitnehmen...Zu der gröé sag ich mal leiber nichts...Dann tat sich nichts mehr..Also zurück zum Fluss, Kumpel fängt nen 62er auf nen Baumarktwobbler ohne Stahlvorfach und 20ermono....Man hat der ein Glück :-D

20vor 8 bibn ich dann nochmal an unseren Burggraben,an eine STelle, an der ich ganz am Anfang schon nen Biss hatte...Also hin da, der erste Wurf...:Boa geil, schon wieder einen..Als ich ihn dann hatte dachte ich aber nur noch das genaue gegenteil...Wieder viel zu tief geschluckt und der war noch kleiner als der erste...Echt kagge....Hab den Spinner dann erst beim ausnehmen zu Hause bekommen...

Bilder folgen evtl. noch...Kumpel hat die Cam....


Alle hechte von mir auf nen 2er Mepps...Leigt es am kleinen Köder, dass die so tief geschluckt haben, oder einfach weil die seit tagen nicht mehr gefressen haben?(War bis getsern Nacht total heiß und dann kam gestern nacht n richtig heftiges gewitter und es hat richtig gegossen, so dass wieder mächtig Sauerstoff isn Wasser gekomme muss...Ich denk deswegen ham die so heftig gebissen, aber was kann ich machen damit sie nicht mehr so tief schlucken?


Ach ja, wwarn dieb ersten Hechte meines Lebens:m


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ...... aber was kann ich machen damit sie nicht mehr so tief schlucken?
> Ach ja, wwarn dieb ersten Hechte meines Lebens:m
> ...


am besten nicht mit 2er mepps geziehlt auf hecht gehen, aber man kann sich das ja auch nicht immer aussuchen was bei der ködergröße beißt...ist halt ein absoluter alrounder.
wenn du wirkich geziehlt auf hecht fischen möchtest ohne dabei ständig sprotten zu ziehen, verwende größere spinner, agila in 7 oder agila long in 5/giant killer,giant
marabu usw....
petri zu den ersten hechten, die nächsten werden dann besser


----------



## Nolfravel (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dachte ja eig eh an bessere Barsche ;-))...

Werd ich mir dann mal zulegen, danke für den Tipp...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Patrick83 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## King Wetzel (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

konnte heute meinen ersten barsch in der wuppertalsperre landen er hatte 23.5 cm und wog ca 200g er biss auf einen weiß,gelb roten kopyto


----------



## bennson (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

habe auch schon gemerkt das die kollegen den niedrigen wasserstand wie mögen .. obwohl das ja schon net mehr normal an der sperre ist .. wie wenig wasser dort drin ist...

petri


----------



## King_Of_Aal (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Zander beim Brassenangeln auf 20er mono , 8er haken und madenbündel

71cm -- 4,3kg !


----------



## Carp0815 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War vor ner woche klopfen in Sachsen

raus kam ein 1,80 bolle mit rund 50 kilo

gefangen mit light tackle(Black Cat Fun Stick 2,10) dauerte der geile drill 29 minuten.

Mein größter deutscher klopfwalli

bilder bekomm ich noch zugeschickt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Carp0815 schrieb:


> bilder bekomm ich noch zugeschickt



Hoffe schneller, als die von dem 60cm Barsch

Petri allen Fängern#6#6#6

Besonders zu dem Traumzander#6


----------



## Promachos (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Eigentlich wollte ich heute in der Nachmittagshitze zum Rapfenangeln; leider ist es aber dann doch später geworden, so dass meine Laune schon im Sinkflug war.
Sie stieg wieder, als ich innerhalb kurzer Zeit drei Rapfen zwischen 60 und 65 cm fangen konnte, den einen auf Spöket, die beiden anderen auf einen Prologic Savage Gear Prey 91.
Als "Beifang" kam noch ein 58er Zander (gefangen auf 8er Kopyto Modell "Veit"#h) und (auf einen LS Salt Shaker in braun-glitter) ein Barsch mit :vik: 42 cm (mein neuer PB)!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Carp0815 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Flo-Zanderkönig 

jaja|bla:

wirst schon sehn:k


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, nachdem ich von meinem wohlverdientem Urlaub wiedergekommen bin ,

wollte ich wieder mal mit Kumpels angeln, 
da ich von meiner Tante zunächst aber Geld für den Führerschein bekommen habe, musste eine harte Hehctrute her, die alte hatte den Geist aufgegeben und viel zu weich, also Fachhändler gefragt, und die neue DAM Calyber mit 84 g WG gekauft.

Hinzu wollte ich ein nues Vereinsgewässer ausprobierne, wo ich noch nie war.
Also um 3 Uhr morgens aufgestanden, man tut ja alles um Fisch zu bekommen

Dann um halb  5 am Wasser, die ersten Fische kleine Hechte und Barsche kamen ins Boot.
Doch nichts großes.

Der See






ein morriger ca 1-1,5 m tiefer See, mit vielen Unterständen, Hindernissen, sowie Krautfeldern, der förmlich nach Hecht riecht.






Wir versuchten es mit Spinnern Größe 3 und 4.






Ich schaffte es 3 Hechte zu fangen, wobei einer knappe 60 cm hatte.

Mein Kumpel fing dann noch einen maßigen, sodass das Essen gesichert war.







Diesen Tag ging es wieder los, nur irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl vom Pech verfolgt zus ein, erst ein kleiner Barsch






dann einen kleinen Hehct von 30 cm.

Beim Stellenwechsel hatte mein Kumpel dann einen Hehct von 48 cm.







Ich konterte mit einem 20er Barsch






danach beide hammer Bisse, jedoch beide verloren, wobei meiner kräftig Schnur nahm und ordentliche Kopfstöße drauf hatte, sodass dies wohl einer über 80 cm sein müsste, wie ich mich geärgert habe. Danach hatte ich einen 60er Hehct, der nach dem Kraut an meinem Spinenr schnappte, jedoch nicht hängen blieb.

Am Ende holte mein Kumpel noch 2 raus, dann war Sense











>Schöner Tag, obwohl ich mich jetzt imme rnoch ärger, dass ich den Riesenhehct nicht rausbekommen habe


LG Svenno


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Promachos!
Hat sich ja gelohnt, wollte auch los, hab aber den ganzen Tag verpennt -.-


----------



## BanditOG (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zusammen,

Glückwunsch an Promachos zum neuem Barsch PB.

Bei uns wahren die Barsche heute auch ziehmlich aktiv, wenn ich vor zwei Jahren bis heute einen Barsch gefangen habe, war ich schon sehr erfreut, da die bei uns nicht mehr so fängig ware. 
Heute jedoch konnte ich gleich sechs stück auf eine Drop Shot Montage mit Tauwurm überlisten, waren alle zwischen 20 u. 30 cm. :q " endlich sind die Barsche wieder da " #v

Dicke Fische an alle.


----------



## schakal1182 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Scheint als sei da tatsächlich was im Busch. Ich finde es sehr schwer am Rhein Barsche zu erwischen. Ich bin ja hauptsächlich auf Zander aus (mit mäßigem Erfolg...) und man könnte ja schon den ein oder anderen Barsch als Beifang erwarten, aber die Rheinbarsche zeigen sich meist noch zurückhaltender als die Zander.

Heute war allerdings ein Ausnahmeabend. Ich habe es fast ausschließlich mit Spinnern probiert und wurde mit zwei Winzlingen sowie einem 30er und einem 32er Barsch belohnt. Als Zugabe gabs dann noch gegen 21h einen Rapfen (von dem ich eigentlich gehofft hatte, dass er ein jagender Zander sei - aber man kann ja nicht alles haben). Ich bin jedenfalls total happy!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Scheint als sei da tatsächlich was im Busch. Ich finde es sehr schwer am Rhein Barsche zu erwischen. Ich bin ja hauptsächlich auf Zander aus (mit mäßigem Erfolg...) und man könnte ja schon den ein oder anderen Barsch als Beifang erwarten, aber die Rheinbarsche zeigen sich meist noch zurückhaltender als die Zander.
> 
> Heute war allerdings ein Ausnahmeabend. Ich habe es fast ausschließlich mit Spinnern probiert und wurde mit zwei Winzlingen sowie einem 30er und einem 32er Barsch belohnt. Als Zugabe gabs dann noch gegen 21h einen Rapfen (von dem ich eigentlich gehofft hatte, dass er ein jagender Zander sei - aber man kann ja nicht alles haben). Ich bin jedenfalls total happy!



In dem Fluss is ja anscheinend doch was drin!
Petri dazu, das lässt auf Fisch beim Boardietreff hoffen #h


----------



## paul188 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mahlzeit,

habe auch noch nen paar Bilder vom We.

Alle sind ohne "Eimerkontakt" wieder abgetaucht|rolleyes


Gruß


----------



## jerkfreak (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs, wieder einige schöne Fische dabei...! 

Bei mir gabs letzte Nacht leider wieder ne Nullnummer. Nur mittags so gegen 11e hatte sich dann wohl doch mal ein Hecht für den 30cm Giebel interessiert, dann aber doch entschieden, dass er wohl ne Nummer zu groß war. Anschlag ging jedenfalls ins Leere, Giebel war aber leider auch fort...???

Auf Kopyto gabs dann aber mit ca 55cm doch noch (ich traus mich garnicht zu sagen) den ersten maßigen Hecht dieses Jahr. *schäm*

Bilder sowie Landgang hab ich ihm bei der Hitze erspart; die Zange kam zu ihm ins Wasser...!


----------



## Doc Plato (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Alter Schwede ... der Paul räumt ja ordentlich auf.... DICKES PETRI!


----------



## Carp0815 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier anbei die Bílder vom wels (20.08.09)

1,80 Meter 50 Kilo


----------



## slowhand (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



paul188 schrieb:


> Alle sind ohne "Eimerkontakt" wieder abgetaucht|rolleyes
> 
> 
> Gruß



Laaangweilig und überflüssig...


----------



## Squirrelina (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Carp0815 schrieb:


> Hier anbei die Bílder vom wels (20.08.09)
> 
> 1,80 Meter 50 Kilo


 

50kg wiegt so ein teil denn-der hammer....in der elbe wollen wir es auch mal versuchen-der wäre denn ja größer und schwerer als ich selbst|bigeyes

petri zu dem super fisch


----------



## jerkfreak (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Walli, fettes Petri dazu!!!

Gewicht geschätzt oder gewogen!?


----------



## GuidoOo (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Waller#6

Ich persönlich werde morgen wieder angreifen, mal gucken, ob die FIsche mehr als Blubb machen!:vik:


----------



## Carp0815 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gewogen


----------



## serge7 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! Paul hat eh immer schöne Fische...der Wels ist auch schnuckelig.#6

Bei mir heute abend auch mal wieder zwei Schöne.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch zum Zander!


----------



## ZanderKalle (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Serge echt schöne Fische..... die von Paul sind auch mal wieder nicht von schlechten Eltern!!!

Und so ein Klopper Waller fehlt mir auch noch#r

Ich werde morgen auch wieder Losziehen..... vorgestern gabs es mal wieder nur Kindergarten am Rhein...... so langsam müssen die dicken sich doch blicken lassen|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Manche begreifens nicht - ob sies nicht begreifen wollen oder nicht können, kann man nur vermuten.
Daher eben nochmal die Regeln von Seite 1 aus dem Thread hier:


> Anmerkung der Red.:
> Es gelten wieder die gleichen Regeln wie ide letzten Jahre:
> 
> Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r.
> ...



Wer meint irgendwas diskutieren zu müssen, kann das gerne (wie immer in vernünftigem Ton), muss sich dazu aber eben die "Mühe" machen und einen eigenen Thread dazu erstellen.

Den Fangthread halten wir  auch zukünftig "diskussionssauber"...


----------



## Promachos (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, Kai#6!

Die Größe läßt sich auf den Photos schlecht schätzen: 70er oder schon 80er Klasse?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Glenneangler (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Erst einmal ein dickes Petri Heil an die Fänger der super Fische!
Bei mir gab es gestern endlich nach mehr als 1 monat mal wieder einen nenneswerten Fang. Gerstern abend beim Spinnfisch mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen einen 65cm Hecht!

Morgen geht erstmal für einen Woche nach Süddeutschland mal sehen was die Fische da so machen!


----------



## Steph75 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Kai und Andre. Dickes Petri. Schöne Fische.


----------



## serge7 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Dank! #h

@Dietmar: Gute Frage.|supergri Das ist noch 70er Klasse.


----------



## Phanthom (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs, schöne Fische. Vor allem der Waller ist Hammer#6!
Bei mir gabs heut nen wohlgenährten 65er auf Köfi an der Posenmontage. Er hatte nen ca 20cm Hechtlein im Magen.
Grüsse Phanthom


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum super Waller @ Carp.

Eine kleine Story wäre noch toll gewesen .


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger, schöne Fische

Ich war leider seit April nicht mehr los


----------



## lute (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Anglerboard, ich konnte gestern abend um 21:45 diesen süssen kleinen Wels am Rhein in Düsseldorf überlisten und 15 Minuten später diesen hübschen Zander von 65cm.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri! Will auch mal wieder einen Wels fangen


----------



## Carp0815 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ne kleine story gibts hier :

http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/news.php?page=62&parent=62&news_id=302&PHPSESSID=616700af4a90c699e496458d052dbcb3


----------



## Bassey (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Carp0815 schrieb:


> ne kleine story gibts hier :
> 
> http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/n...02&PHPSESSID=616700af4a90c699e496458d052dbcb3



Bist du da einer der Mitangler oder warum der Link?


----------



## Tobi94 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bei uns laufen die Barsche im Moment top....
aber  leider nur die Babys....so ab 5cm aufwärts bis etwa 20cm.....
eigentlich schade....
Und die Hechte.....ich hab nur ein 20cm Exemplar ans Band bekommen....


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war Heute Morgen kurz raus.

Gab nen 38er & 45er Barsch am T-Rig mit der Castingrute. 

Grüße


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Möchte auch mal einen meiner Fänge beisteuern.
Gestern Mittag - TS Spremberg 98.5 cm, 7 kg


----------



## marcus7 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Carp0815 schrieb:


> ne kleine story gibts hier :
> 
> http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/n...02&PHPSESSID=616700af4a90c699e496458d052dbcb3


 

Da passen deine Größen- und vor allem Gewichtsangaben ja vorne und hinten nicht mit überein :q
Aber bekanntlich wachsen einige Fische nach dem fang ja rasant weiter#6


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ontopic bitte, sonst werden die Mods böse und der Thread unübersichtlich. (So, auch mal Forenpolizei gespielt ).


War gestern am MLK unterwegs. Außer 3 Barschen, wovon der größte 31cm hatte, war nichts zu holen.


----------



## G-hunter (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger


----------



## fish - hunter (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo an Alle und Glückwunsch zu den vielen tollen Fischen.:m

Ich hatte auch mal wieder Glück|rolleyes, und konnte einen ordentlichen Forellenbarsch überlisten (52cm ~2KG):


----------



## Pauli1990 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Wasser-Ralf
Glückwunsch zu dem netten Hecht.
bin die nächsten 4 Wochen auch ab und zu mal an der TS mal schauen was da so rauskommt :g.

mfg Pauli :vik:


----------



## discobarsch (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

geiler Forellenbarsch! petri!
wo fängt man den sowas???


----------



## ZanderKalle (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @ all#6

Gestern 65er Zandrino auf Kesslergrundel, sonst war tote Hose!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern....#h

Nach zwei Wochen Pause bin ich dann mal wieder ein wenig zum Angeln gekommen .
Allerdings war der Wind so heftig das man kaum angeln konnte, bzw. 
die ruhigeren Ecken anfahren musste.
Aber ein 101 cm Hecht




 konnte ich dann doch noch überlisten.
Den kleinen 69er gabe es dann noch als Zugabe.


----------



## Fanne (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle und Glückwunsch zu den vielen tollen Fischen.:m
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal wieder Glück|rolleyes, und konnte einen ordentlichen Forellenbarsch überlisten (52cm ~2KG):





geiler fisch !!


das erinnert mich an die 90iger , diverse angelgames da gin es nur um Forellenbarsche !!!

im Spiel hießen die "MEGA BASS":m:m


----------



## jerkfreak (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri mal wieder, vor allem an Tommy und zu dem geile Bass...! Wo fängt ma denn bitte sowas!? Auch den andren Fängern natürlich ein dickes Petri!

Bei mir hat der Piepser heute Nacht um Punkt 0 Uhr geschrien und 1min später konnte mein Kumpel sich nen Walli mit 1,05m-1,10m schnappen...! Genaue Länge sowie Bilder haben wir nicht, da wir ihn nicht ins Gras legen wollten und die Waller-Abhakmatte im Auto lag. Wollten wir wegen so einem Zwerg auch nicht "einsauen", daher durfte er gleich wieder schwimmen und weiter wachsen...!


----------



## fish - hunter (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



discobarsch schrieb:


> geiler Forellenbarsch! petri!
> wo fängt man den sowas???



In unserem Vereinsgewässer. Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch die Ehre einen zu erwischen.  
Wer mehr wissen will soll Bescheid sagen, ich will nicht vom Thema abkommen...............:q!


----------



## GuidoOo (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an den Barsch und auch an den Walli!

So, wir warn letztens auch wieder aufm Teich...
Die Fische machten anfangs leider nicht mehr als Blubb...
Der ein oder andere kleine Barsch blieb hängen, mehr aber nicht.
Die Sonne stieg und stieg...
Sven und ich befischten nun intensiv die zickigen Alande...
Dies mit Erfolg.
Sven konnte auf eine Fliege nen schönen 50er Aland fangen.
http://img20.*ih.us/img20/5739/b2lp2250942p1040071.jpg

Ich hingegen "nur" einen 30er 

Naja, wir dümpelten so dahin, am Mittag überkam uns die Müdigkeit, sodass wir in einer windstillen Bucht ankerten, die Musik anmachten und erstmal ne Stunde chillten...Auch das muss mal sein.
Danach gings mehr oder weniger fit weiter.
Weitere XXS Barsche fanden den Weg an unserer Köder.

Irgendwann schielte ich den "KrabbenJoe" an, den ich von Kochtoppangler geschenkt bekommen habe.
Tatsächlich konnte ich schon nach wenigen Würfen einen Pike zum Anbiss überreden.
http://img195.*ih.us/img195/580/krabbenjoe.jpg
http://img42.*ih.us/img42/4051/b2lp2250944p1040082.jpg
Zwischendurch konnte man schön Dampfer gucken^^
Am Ende stieg bei mir noch ein schöner Aland auf Zipbait ein, schlitzte aber nach 5 Sekunden an der Oberfläche herumgeplantscher wieder aus...-.-

Sven hatte mehr Glück und konnte nochmals mit einem Aland auf Fliege nachlegen.
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/8590/b2lp2250943p1040087.jpg
http://img339.*ih.us/img339/3061/p1040092.jpg
Danach schlitzte ihm auch noch nen Guter wieder aus...Naja passiert...!

Hier noch eine Aktion, die alle Fische durchführten:...
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/8872/p1040093u.jpg

TL Guido!


----------



## Nolfravel (31. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri Guido, sehr schöne fische und Bilder...

bei mir gabs getsern 2 mittlere Hechte und 1 Hechtlein sich zum Glück alle kurz vorm Ufer den Köder abschüttelten( Eig. optimal da ich eh keinen mitnehmen wollte, so musste keiner ausm Wasser raus)
Dann noch 2 Bärschlein der größe XXS und meinen ersten maßigen Barsch (Bei uns ist mindestmaß 20cm, der hatte ca 25) bei dem das gleiche wie bei den hechtenpassiert ist, auch gut so, hätt ich eh releast...
Naja hätt ich sofort gekeschert hätt ich sie alle bekommen:m

Kumpel hat mich dann noch angerufen als ich zu hause war, das er noch nen Fisch beim rauben sehen konnte, 1er Wurf und er saß...David meinte esrt n Rapfen, hab das Bild noch nicht gesehen, soll jetzt wohl ein Aland oder Döberl sein ind der knappen 50cm größe....

Vllt. kommt bald mal das bild meines ersten hechtes von vorletztem freitag ;-))


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Holger (31. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und hier einige Bilder der letzten, sehr erfolgreichen Tage....
Steph75 mit:

100 cm Hecht...


 



41er Barsch....



79er Zander....


 

Und icke mit nem 81er Zander von heute Abend....


----------



## supercook (31. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri @ Stephan und Holger,schöne Fische und Bilder.


----------



## Steph75 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke Mika. Wird zeit das du mal wieder mitkommst......


----------



## hecq (31. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Fischen #6


----------



## paul188 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein dickes Petri an die netten Ostfriesen! Geile Fische!!!!!!


----------



## Selenter Angler (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom letzten Donnerstag!
Hecht von 115 cm und 24 Pfund aus dem Großen Plöner See!






Gruß Lasse


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri 
geschleppt?


----------



## Selenter Angler (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke!
Ja geschleppt!


----------



## zander55 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an Stephan und Holger, geile Fisch, tolle Fotos #6und natürlich auch allen andren Fängern dickes Petri...


----------



## NoSaint (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, heute hab ich mal wieder nen schönen Döbel gefagen, um die 50cm etwa war ertwa, ich hatte ihn aber leider nicht gemessen.

Danach hatte ich einen noch größerern gefangen, der mir aber 2m vorm Land ausgestiegen ist :c

Ach ja, klar ist er wieder in sein Element gekommen #6







Und dann hab ich noch meinen ersten Bodenseehecht für dieses Jahr erwischt :q Ein 20cm Gigant


----------



## schakal1182 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich finde es krass wie ihr immer beim KuKo-Angeln eure Döbel fangt.

Ich habe hier am Bach zwei "Schwärme" aber die Tiere lassen jeden Köder links liegen. Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler werden total ignoriert. Kollegen von mir die mit der Fliege losziehen haben auch keinen Plan wie sie die ans Band kriegen sollen - wie macht ihr das?


----------



## NoSaint (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Naja ich stell auch oft fest dass man Döbel sehr arg reizen muss um sie zum beißen zu bekommen, auf Kukö. Oft merke ich wie die Döbel nur dem Köder nachgehen und erst beim 3. oder 4. Wurf draufgehn...


----------



## stefannn87 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier mal meine zuletzt gefangenen anschaubaren Fische die ich auch FOTOFIEREN konnte. |bla:
-Zander um die 50 rum
-Barsch 42
-Döbel bzw Aaland -.- um die 40

Mal sehen ob ich gleich ab 19 Uhr noch was mit dem Gummi Catche um zu releasen  da gibts immer ärger von Freundin :m


----------



## stefannn87 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ooops


----------



## Nolfravel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nochmals Dickes Petri an die Fänger...

Hier mal mein erster Hecht


Wäre nett wenn ihr nicht gleich auf mich einschagt, ist für mich was besonderes, da es mein erster ist...
Wir hatten leider kein Maßband dabei, würde mich über Schätzungen sehr freuen...
Köder war ein 2er Mepps...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum ersten....so 45-48 würd ich sagen...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> .
> Wir hatten leider kein Maßband dabei, würde mich über Schätzungen sehr freuen...



Erstma Petri zum Ersten.
Kann man ja vielleicht in den tröt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113279 verschieben, dann könn wir da schätzen.



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> petri zum ersten....so 45-48 würd ich sagen...


----------



## Nolfravel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin,

ich hätt jetzt persönlich etwas größer geschätzt|supergri

Dankeschön


Damit bleiben die Mefos meine größten Fische|supergri


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ach ja,
Will noch anmerken, hab an dem Teich noch 4 andere der größe gefangen...und 1Mini-Hecht...

Alles auf nen Mepps....

und ich war nur 2 Mal da^^


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## miosga (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich konnte heute Abend nach etlichen Schneidertagen, meinen 2. Hecht dieses Jahres fangen. Der kleine hatte 47 cm und biss in einem kleinem Seitenarm auf einem 4er Spinner.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Nolfravel: Petri zu Deinem 1. Hecht! An den wirste dich dein ganzes Leben lang erinnern!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum ersten Hecht! Horneburg? Da bin ich manchmal arbeiten!Wusste gar nicht das man dort auch angeln kann, da es so ländlich aussieht.


----------



## Nolfravel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> Petri zum ersten Hecht! Horneburg? Da bin ich manchmal arbeiten!Wusste gar nicht das man dort auch angeln kann, da es so ländlich aussieht.


 
Danke ;-)


Bin aber im Stader-Angelverein...

Horneburg hat aber auch einen...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## roland rautenberg (5. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier mal ein schöner Hecht aus der Ruhr. Gefangen Heute mit einem "Slider "von Salmo.
Er hatte 86cm.(Schwimmt natürlich wieder in der Ruhr)
RR


----------



## Habakuk (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Jungs, waren heute an der Maas und vorher am Rhein. Konnten ein paar Rapfen und zwei Zander fangen.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Kann von gestern Abend nen 62er Hechtlein auf weißen Gufi melden. Foto habe ich ihm erspart.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Männer!
Sind ja mal wieder stattliche Fische raus gekommen #6


----------



## Master Hecht (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen
ist ja nicht mehr viel los hier seitdem ich letzes mal on war...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Peter5Pan (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab gestern meinen ersten maßigen Zander gefangen und das beim zweiten Versuch.

Gefangen am Rhein auf einen Gummifisch.
Hatte 63cm und Wog 1850g.


----------



## BanditOG (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum ersten maßige Zander :m Peter5 Pan.

Dicke Fische an alle.


----------



## locotus (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle,

Ich war heute morgen auch mal wieder am Wasser

Gab insgesamt 12 Barsche wovon mich drei nach Hause begleiten durften. Werd ich wohl nichts von abkriegen. Meine Frau und mein Sohn freuen sich schon aufs Abendessen.

Zum Abschluss gabs noch meinen ersten Elbrapfen mit ca. 60 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute wieder beim Barscheln gewesen Ergebnis 30 Barsche, wovon knappe 10 über 30 waren












LG Svenno


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!
Eben auch noch was gefangen, 73cm auf Kopyto.


----------



## Nolfravel (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,

Ich finde dieses Bild irgendwie seeehr cool...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

geiler hechte ... noch dazu aus dem kleinen gewässer ! ... 
und natürlich wie immer ein super bild !

waren gestern am rhein und haben 3 zander gefangen ! 
2 mal so 48 und 1 mal 64 ! 
war super geil !


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Bild irgendwie seeehr cool...



Is ja auch absolut geil :l


----------



## jerkfreak (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jow Johnnie, wirklich geiles Bild. (mitm Selbstauslöser noch dazu, oder!?)

Auch den restlichen erfolgreichen ein fettes Petri, schöne Fische dabei! Bei uns gabs von Freitag bis heute mittag leider mal wieder ne knallharte Null beim Ansitz. Hat mich bei dem Wetter aber a net wirklich gewundert. Noch dazu die Karre voll festgefahrn, war n cooles Weekend...!  Wird Zeit, dass ich Urlaub hab, dann gehts auch mal wieder mehr los...!


----------



## Wizard2 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri allen fängern,
war heute auch mal wieder mit meinem bruder unterwegs, die ersten 2std verliefen zäh, 2 fehlbisse bei mir auf nen gelben giant killer. dann ein hecht von 70+ und 10min später einen von 60+ auf ein bikini bait. mein bruder konnte sich dann auch noch entschneidern, allerdings ein schniepel, gefangen auf den großen pb löffel.
http://img514.*ih.us/img514/6091/cimg0455.th.jpg
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/3875/cimg0457x.th.jpg

ein 70+ von gestern auf den gelben giant killer
http://img188.*ih.us/img188/6273/cimg0450qu.th.jpg


----------



## Wizard2 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> petri allen fängern,
> war heute auch mal wieder mit meinem bruder unterwegs, die ersten 2std verliefen zäh, 2 fehlbisse bei mir auf nen gelben giant killer. dann ein hecht von 70+ und 10min später einen von 60+ auf ein bikini bait. mein bruder konnte sich dann auch noch entschneidern, allerdings ein schniepel, gefangen auf den großen pb löffel.
> http://img514.*ih.us/img514/6091/cimg0455.th.jpg
> http://img198.*ih.us/img198/3875/cimg0457x.th.jpg
> ...



edit: sorry das 3 foto war von letzte woche, der hier war von samstag
http://img196.*ih.us/img196/6657/cimg0451c.th.jpg


----------



## G-hunter (7. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

oha johnnie 
hat wieder zugeschlagen also musst du ja ganet zu uns hoch kommen um große hechte zu fangen 
petri an alle fänger


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



G-hunter schrieb:


> oha johnnie
> hat wieder zugeschlagen also musst du ja ganet zu uns hoch kommen um große hechte zu fangen
> petri an alle fänger



Eben hats wieder geklappt, diesmal 67cm. 
Biss, Drill und Landung komplett auf Video, kommt am Ende des Jahres auf den Rückblick-Clip.


----------



## GuidoOo (7. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hehe, wieder nen richtig geiles Bild!
Pötrey!

PS: Sven und ich werden morgen mal wieder gucken, was geht =)


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (7. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schönes teil ! ... 
klasse bild .. auch die anderen fänge sind super !


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Kann einen "Fast"Fang melden, leider ohne Fotos.
Wollte mir heute mittag 2 Barsche fangen fürs Abendessen. 
Statt dessen haute mir auf den 8er Gufi ein ca. 80er Hecht - schüttelte sich Gott sei Dank los, da an der Spundwand an eine vernünftige Landung nicht zu denken war.
Für mich deshalb bemerkenswert, weil ich an der Strecke schon ewig keinen Hecht mehr hatte..


----------



## BanditOG (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zusammen,

coole pics sind wieder gemacht worden.

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los, seit längerem.
Nach dem ich vergäblich auf Barsch aus war, wechselt ich die Angelstelle jedoch ging hier auch nicht viel mehr, nur ein kleiner Döbel von ca. 25 - 30 cm. 

In der Abenddämmerung ging ich mit Boarderkumpel Phanthom auf Zanderjagt. Leider konnte er von seinen zwei bissen keinen verwerten. Ich durfte aber einen aus seinem Element entnehmen. 58 cm auf einen Salt Shaker

Auf dem Bild sieht mein Gesicht aus wie der Smiley --> |bigeyes


----------



## GuidoOo (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!

Was gibt es wohl besseres als Angeln, um sich vom Schulstress zu erholen?
Jedenfalls waren Sven und ich heute das schöne Wetter nutzen, um unsere Seele mal wieder baumeln zu lassen.
Angeln war auch nen bissel 2.-Rangig...!

Naja, anfangs fing ich nen ?30er? Barsch auf Zipbait.
Danach ging beim Schleppen nen Hecht auf den Rapala, wollte aber nicht hängen bleiben. Warum nur xD|kopfkrat

Danach dann noch nen 25-30cm Barsch für mich.

Gegen Abend bekam ich dann eine Fehlattacke auf Zipbait.
Sven warf den Fisch an und wenige Sekunden später wurde sein Stormshad voll inhaliert...!
Sein Abnehmer: Nen 70er Esox!
http://img142.*ih.us/i/kopievonp1040125.jpg/
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/6687/kopievonp1040125.jpg 
Petri auch nochmal von mir, nech mein Kleiner 

Der Abend verstrich,
http://img33.*ih.us/img33/7609/p1040132b.jpg

und wir traten die Heimreise an! =)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an SVEN!


----------



## Colophonius (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Guido^^
Der Hecht hat nur 70cm :O? Hätte den an Hand des Fotos um einiges größer geschätzt xD
Das Wasser im Hintergrund ist cool, sieht aus wie gemalt


----------



## GuidoOo (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri!
> Aber wieso hast du so winzige Fotos reingestellt?
> Da erkennt man ja fast nix...^^


 
weiß nicht, was du hast  :vik:

PS: NICHT ICH, SONDERN SVEN HAT DEN HECHT GEFANGEN  
Petri`s bitte an ihn


----------



## Koalano1 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Sven#6


----------



## G-hunter (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

jo danke  für die petris


----------



## paul188 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! Schöne Fische dabei!

Haben auch 2 Hechte geknipst...

einmal hansemann28 und einmal meiner einer.


----------



## yassin (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri 
das ist ja wieder unglaublich was ihr da wieder aus dem wasser gezogen habt  :m

ich hab gestern nen paar kleine zandrinos gezogen der größte war knapp 63cm


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bei mir gabs nur "Kleinfisch", ein Barsch, so um de 20cm auf Spinner, später gegen Abend leider n kräftigen Fehlbiss auf flachlaufenden Wobbler bekommen. Beim nächsten Mal bekomm ich ihn, bestimmt!


----------



## Triple D (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri leute ,
fische seit etwa 6 wochen mit einem bekannten am main auf wels !
hier unsere  besten ergbnisse! bis jetzt
http://www.fpwertheim.de/termine/2-meter-waller/   einfach mal klicken und die blider anschaun


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@paule: dickes Petri Euch beiden...schöne Fische


----------



## crazyracer22 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!!!!
War letzte und vorletzte Woche mit dem Bellyboot unterwegs und es hat sich gelohnt in bei der ersten Tour gab es einen 71cm langen und gut genährten Hecht und dazu noch einige Barsche auf Gufi ca. 20St aber nur 5 ü 30cm ein 38ger war auch dabei


----------



## crazyracer22 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und Hier sind die Fische von der Tour am Dienstag Morgen. Diesmal waren nicht viele Barsche unterwegs aber die die auf Jagt waren, waren nicht schlecht! Außerdem gabs noch einen schönen 83cm Hecht dabei ( der verdammt viel Spaß gemacht hat bis ich ihm im bzw. auf dem BB hatte!!!! )
Schöne Grüße


----------



## jerkfreak (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber, schöne Fische dabei! Vor allem die Wallis sind nicht schlecht ey...!


----------



## Fischmaster (10. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

67er von gestern, mein erster für 2009 .


----------



## GuidoOo (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!
hab da auch noch einen

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/2679/p1040137k.jpg


----------



## greece68 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern früh gab es dieses schöne Exemplar auf Skinny Bear Shad Eye Kick Tail Shad. Der Drill dauerte etwa zehn Minuten...erst dachte ich an einen gehakten Karpfen, weil ich ihn nicht ans Ufer gekriegt habe und er immer wieder meine Bremse kräftigst forderte. 112 cm und ziemlich gut im Futter und darf natürlich weiter fleißig Babys machen ! Danach gabs noch ein paar kleinere Exemplare und tatsächlich nen gehakten fetten Karpfen! 
http://img30.*ih.us/img30/2125/pike112.jpg
Drillbilder anbei!


----------



## Upi (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin!
Petri an allen Fängern!
Heute Morgen einen mini Barsch ca. 10cm 
danach noch 2 kleine Hechtlein ca 40 cm alle puzmunter abgehauen!


----------



## jerkfreak (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sehr schöner und kräftiger Esox Greece, fettes Petri dazu!!!


----------



## marlin2304 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Fischmaster schrieb:


> 67er von gestern, mein erster für 2009 .



Petri zu deinem ersten Hecht für 2009.#h


----------



## greece68 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Sehr schöner und kräftiger Esox Greece, fettes Petri dazu!!!



Petri Dank Jerkfreak, hat auch extrem Spaß gemacht und das Adrenalin hat für den ganzen Tag am Wasser gereicht! #6


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

boah greece, das ist ja mal eine klamotte!
dickes Petri!
(den wirste nicht so schnell wieder toppen) ;-p


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle, sehr geile Fänge dabei!


----------



## bobbl (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich habe heute meinen ersten Zander gefangen, mit 47 cm, also war er untermaßig und ist wieder ins Wasser


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte vorhin 3 Hechte und 3 Barsche zum kurzen Landgang überreden. Ein Hecht war wohl kamerascheu und verabschiedete sich im Drill.


----------



## greece68 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> boah greece, das ist ja mal eine klamotte!
> dickes Petri!
> (den wirste nicht so schnell wieder toppen) ;-p



Danke, glaub ich auch nicht, aber mal sehen .... ein schöner Stachelritter fehlt mir diese Jahr noch...die sind noch sehr launisch! Aber die Bedingungen werden ja auch langsam besser...
#6


----------



## sven123 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey,
von mir mal ein etwas anderer Raubfisch, der hier zu kurz kommt#h
Seeforelle 52 cm und 3 Pfund 250 Gramm
Seeforelle 64 cm und genau 7 Pfund

und ein 69 cm Hecht
alles von heute.
Foto ist unter Aktuelle Fänge an der Bigge

Gruß Sven


----------



## xxxtside (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

freitag und samstag war ich auf rügen und habe mit nem kumpel den jasmunder bodden unnsicher gemacht! in den 2 tagen hatten wir insgesamt 16 hechte und viele barsche. der größte hecht war 79,5cm, die masse lag bei 65cm und nen paar spritzer. ärgerlich war das mir am freitag der meter-plus-hecht abgerissen ist, das stahlvorfach wurde durchtrennt kurz hinter dem snap :c. dieser kam kurz an die oberfläche und hatte mächtig ne welle geschlagen! kurze zeit später wieder so eine klamotte und die schnur war gerissen! samstag ist meinem kumpel kurz vorm boot noch nen guter brocken ausgeschlitzt! einmal kam sogar nen gutes exemplar bis vor das boot nachgelaufen... die barsche lagen im schnitt um die 25cm. der größte war beim jiggn knapp 30cm. freitag hatten wir im freiwasser einen barschschwarm beim jagen ausgemacht und da brachte fast jeder wurf einen treffer. das wetter war in den 2 tagen echt spitze. :g 4 hechte haben wir entnommen, den rest released!!

gruß eastside


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri schöner und Bericht super Fische


----------



## yassin (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri eastside #6

finde das bild mit dem mini-hecht, und das letzte bild goil#r


----------



## G-hunter (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle fänger


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern..#6

Ich kann Euch leider nur den hier vom Samstag bieten.





Mehr war  nicht drin..#d


----------



## andy72 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

bin zu faul die bilder hochzuladen aber in meinem profil sind welche 55 er döbel 4 pfund schwer !


----------



## Xeffex (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*







Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich kann heute auch mal einen tollen Fang präsentieren und zwar meinen aller ersten Rapfen überhaupt. Gefangen heute abend auf 4er Mepps.


http://img225.*ih.us/img225/2975/rapfen11.th.jpg

Grüße


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=%22http://img225.*ih.us/i/rapfen11.jpg/%22%20target=%22_blank%22%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://img225.*ih.us/img225/2975/rapfen11.th.jpg%22%20border=%220%22%20alt=%22Free%20Image%20Hosting%20at%20www.*ih.us%22%20/%3E%3C/a%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Ca%20href=%22http://img604.*ih.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img225/2975/rapfen11.jpg%22%20title=%22QuickPost%22%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://*ih.us/img/butansn.png%22%20alt=%22QuickPost%22%20border=%220%22%3E%3C/a%3E%20Quickpost%20this%20image%20to%20Myspace,%20Digg,%20Facebook,%20and%20others%21


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Selten so einen wohlgenährten Rapfen gesehen, sind ja oft eher schlanke Kerle, aber dieser da ist mal ne schillernde Ausnahme! Dickes Petri!


----------



## @Biss (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und was für einer.Petri!


----------



## falter78 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Servus,

lese seit längerem schon mit und habe mich entschlossen, auch mal was zu posten. Da ich am Wochenende endlich mal wieder was auf die Schuppen legen konnte, hier meine Fänge.

Die zwei Kameraden gingen auf ASP Spinner











Sonntags konnte ich dann mit meinem kleinen braunen Spro Wobbel einen Hecht und später noch drei Barsche auf Illex Squirrel verhaften. Bilder habe ich leider noch keine. Die hat mir mein Kollege noch nicht zukommen lassen.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
Erst mal ein *dickes PETRI! *an alle Raubfischfänger dies Jahr!
Hier mal meine besten fänge, dies Jahr: 
Hecht.: 35cm:c
Zander: 84cm/11pfd
Barsch: 46cm/3pfd
R.Forelle:70cm/9pfd
B.Forelle:59cm/4pfd
Aal: 40cm :c
Lässt sich alles noch verbessern!:q:q:q
Dickes Petri wünscht
fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> B.Forelle:59cm/74pfd




Mein lieber man, die war ja bestimmt breiter als lang^^


----------



## Trout Hunter (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Mein lieber man, die war ja bestimmt breiter als lang^^




:q:q:q:q

33,522 KG und das bei der Größe!

haste ein Foto? würde die gern mal sehen
*
*bestimmt ein tipp fehler er meint 7pfund**


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Oh, Schreibfehler!|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich
Ich meinte natürlich nur 4pfd!


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

....:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Vielen Dank fürs schnelle Eingreifen Knurri! Ich hab schnell durchgefegt 
und die OT-Postings von/durch diesem "Opfer" (war der Nickname) gelöscht.

Auch danke an die Boardies für die schnelle Meldung #6


----------



## moerty (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo, 
ich konnte heute morgen meinen allerersten Hecht fangen!!!! :vik:
Eigentlich ging ich auf Karpfen und Schleien, deshalb war ich auch sehr erstaunt, dass ich auf einmal einen 60cm großen Hecht im Kescher hatte.#c
 Gefangen habe ich ihn auf Grund mit auftreibenden Mais #h
gruß
mörty


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich nur 4pfd!



Immernoch eine Granate, petri dazu und petri allen andern!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an moerty! #h


----------



## kohlie0611 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an moerty zum ersten (vegitarier)hecht#6


----------



## welsfaenger (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## G-hunter (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle


----------



## stanleyclan (16. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



> petri an alles



von mir auch Perti an ALLES


----------



## Easy_1978 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> von mir auch Perti an ALLES


Na dann von mir auch nochmal PERTI an alle :vik:


----------



## stanleyclan (17. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Du Lümmel


----------



## TJ. (17. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fang des Tages wenn nicht sogar Jahres 


Komme vorhin vom Wasser zurück und was soll ich sagen Geil 
Auf der Arbeit war heut wenig los sodass ich schon etwas früher Feierabend machte und Ageln gehen wollte. Eindeutig richtige Entscheidung. 

Ich Spinnrute und los gings nach etlichen Fischlosen Würfen Biss Fisch und nach kurzem drill sah ich nen Richtig Fetten Barschbrummer mit meinem Gummi im Maul der fisch war bestimmt 35-40cm so einen hatte ich dieses Jahr noch nicht. Und dann Ausgeschlitzt. Ich hab mich Aufgeregt bis zum geht nicht mehr und die stelle bestimmt 20mal angeworfen nix null. 

Also Köderwechsel wieder gleiche Stelle paar würfe Später gabs dann nen Biss, Fisch und zum vorschein kam ein 35er Döbel. Naja den wollt ich eigentlich nicht. Nach weiteren Erfolglosen Würfen dann Köderwechsel wieder auf den Gummi von vorhin und weiter gehts. 

Andere Stelle Nach mehrmaligem Hereinjiggen entschloss ich mich die Spundwand im Nahbereich genauer unter die lupe zu nehmen. Ich lies den Gummi also fast unter der Rutenspitze arbeite und auf einmal sah ich einen Ruck ich gleich anhieb Wiederstand shitt Hänger aber was war das? Auf ein mal Lief die schnur weg und die Rolle greischte. Geil Fisch. Ich nochmal die Bremse geprüft und so hart eingestellt wies mein 0,28er vorfach zuließ. Immer wieder gab es heftige fluchten. Ich war mir eigentlich fast sicher das muss ein wels sein. Kraft wie ein Zug und richtig hart am Grund. Als ich den Fisch dann das erste mal sah rutschte mir das Herz in die Hose ich Hab mit allem gerechnet aber nicht mit sowas. 
Zum Vorschein kam ein ein wunderschöner und Makelloser Schuppi und was für einer Stolze 79cm Lang und schätzungsweise 20-25pfund schwer 






Der Fisch hat den Kopyto voll genommen der 3/0er Haken saß innenseitig im Maul 

Einfach nur Geil der Raubkarpfen 
Bis zum hoffentlich Nächsten mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Thomas


----------



## laxvän (17. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Raubkarpfen.
Langsam werden die Schuppenträger komisch. ;+
Erst ein Hecht auf Mais und jetzt ein Karpfen, der den GuFi voll nimmt.#d


----------



## LocalPower (17. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

WOW Petri...echt ein schönes Tier :k


----------



## jerkfreak (17. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem Brummer...! Es muss also nicht immer Boilie sein...!  

War heute seit einiger Zeit auch endlich mal wieder kurz los und hätte den Einstieg in den Urlaub fast perfekt gemacht. Abends mal schnell 2 Stündchen am Baggersee gewesen und schon an der ersten Stelle nach ca 10-15 Würfen kurz vorm Ufer/Krautkante knallharter Biss, Anhieb und hing (wohl nicht gescheit). Leider nur kurz. Kam durch den Zug der Rute mit hoch und drehte sich weg. Anfang 70 war der Esox wohl...! Dann nurnoch einige Bisse an verschiedenen Stellen, nur leider heute irgendwie rein garnichts mehr hängen geblieben. Gibt mir aber Ansporn für die nächsten Tage, es beist...!

Und ich hab noch über 4 Wochen Urlaub am Stück vor mir...! 

Auf dass ich hier auch bald mal wieder bisl was posten kann...!


----------



## falter78 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger,

hier der versprochene Nachtrag zu meinen Fängen von Sonntag


----------



## Nolfravel (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri....


War heute los, der erste Fisch war ne 30er Rotfeder, hat den Spinner vollgenommen :-D

Ich seh den Kreis auf der Oberfläche, dachte mir so: Naja eh nur Weißfisch, aber wo Weißfisch ist ist auch Barsch...
Aslo hin und 2Sekunden absacken lassen...
Anhefngan zu kurbeln, boa geil^^...Ganz schön dicker Barsch...Was das denn?Rotfeder:vik:
Hat schon richtig Spaßgemacht^^...

Dann noch nen lütten Hecht und den 5cm Barsch^^


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## *angelprofi (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

vor 2 tagen einen 40cm barsch auf drop shot gefangen
leider keine bilder


----------



## Räuberspinner (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Zuerst Mal Petri an alle Erfolgreichen.
Nach einem gescheiterten Meinungsaustausch mit einem Mod
( Ich wollte einfach nicht meine Meinung gegen seine eintauschen ) hatte ich jetzt mal drei Monate Pause.
Das gab mir Zeit zum Angeln.
Somit ist das hier ein Nachtrag der letzten drei Monate.
Hechte: 61, 57, 63, 68, 59, 70, 68 cm
Die letzten beiden heute mittag :vik:
Plus ein gutes Dutzend Untermaßige und Aussteiger
Sowie, quasi als Beifang, einen 62 Rapfen.
Und, bevor die Frage kommt: JA, auf dem Bild mit dem Rapfen habe ich einen Sonnenbrand und JA, es hat weh getan.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja schöner sonnenbrand hehe Petri zu den fischen


----------



## padotcom (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sag mal, auf dem 3. Bild. Hattest du da einen Sonnenbrand??    

Petri zu den tollen Fängen!!!

mfg
Peter


----------



## kohlie0611 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dann mal petri Räuberspinner, ich dachte schon im ersten Moment du hättest ein fleischfarbenes Feinripphemd an:q:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was tut man nicht alles, um nicht als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/5168/imgp6685e.jpg

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/8355/imgp6688.jpg

Endlich malwieder ein paar halbwegs vernünftige Barsche


----------



## JohnvanJerk (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

....und ein wirklich am Kopf schön gezeichneter Hecht. Petri!!


----------



## jerkfreak (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@John: Jow, war mir auch gerade aufgefallen, wirklich geile Zeichnung!!!

Petri den Fängern der letzten Tage und Räuberspinner nachträglich nochmal Gratulation zu dem wirklich gut gelungenen Sonnenbrand!  Ein wahres Meisterwerk!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der Hecht war eh geil , "nur" 75 cm aber gekämpft wie nen ganz großer .
Hat ewig gedauert den überhaupt mal an die Oberfläche zu kriegen und selbst dann hat er noch n paar saulange Fluchten hingelegt und ordentlich Rabatz gemacht .

Ich hoff mal der beißt nochmal wenn er noch n paar Jahre älter ist  =)


----------



## AdamLatte (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

heute nachmittag ca 1500h....
toter köderfisch ohne kopf auf grund....
hecht 88cm - 8 pfund :g

gruss marcel


http://img178.*ih.us/img178/7031/hecht88cm180909x2klein.jpg

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/9757/hecht88cm180909x3klein.jpg


----------



## Räuberspinner (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Dabei ist so ein Sonnenbrand viel leichter an Land zu ziehen als ein schöner Hecht.
@ Kochtoppangler:
Wirklich ein ausgesprochen schöner Hecht.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob der aus einem See oder einem Fluss kommt. Ich tippe mal auf Fluß bei der Zeichnung.
Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, dass die Flusshechte ausgeprägtere Zeichnungen haben als die aus einem See.
Zumindest ist das da wo ich angle so.
Auch an AdamLatte ein dickes Petri. Auch schön.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> @ Kochtoppangler:
> Wirklich ein ausgesprochen schöner Hecht.
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob der aus einem See oder einem Fluss kommt.



Ist aus nem kleinem See der allerdings von nem Fluß durchflossen wird .


----------



## Hackersepp (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen!

@ Adam Latte: kleiner Tipp: Es macht sich auf dem Foto besser, wenn du den Fisch vorher nochmals sauber machst 

Bei mir hat es in den letzten 2 WOchen ziemlich oft geknallt #6 - Zeit ein paar Unterwasseraufnahmen zu schießen!


----------



## Doc Plato (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Hackersepp, mit was für einer Kamera hast Du die Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht?


----------



## GuidoOo (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Huch, ordentlich was passiert hier in der letzten Zeit!
Na dann mal nen dickes Parti an die, die was an die Angel bekommen haben!#6

@ Kochtoppangler....

Na, wie groß waren die Barsche?
Haben sich die Fische anscheinend wieder erholt vom Mähen...!

Ich persönlich bin gleich an einem mir völlig unbekannten gewässer, mal sehen, was geht !


----------



## NoSaint (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Zeit ein paar Unterwasseraufnahmen zu schießen!



Da kann ich Mithalten |wavey:


----------



## Hackersepp (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Petri Hackersepp, mit was für einer Kamera hast Du die Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht?


 Pentax optio W 60


----------



## Koalano1 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tolle Fotos Jungs!!
Und der Sonnenbrad ist echt zu geil! (sorry das musste sein:q)


----------



## Hackersepp (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Da kann ich Mithalten |wavey:


Petri! Auf welche Köder fängst du denn die Döbel?

Bieler See? :m


----------



## NoSaint (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Die meißten hab ich dieses Jahr auf nen RS 100 und nen 61er Squirrel gefangen und im Bodensee  




Koalano1 schrieb:


> Und der Sonnenbrad ist echt zu geil! (sorry das musste sein:q)



Welcher Sonnenbrand, wenn du mich meinst, ich hab keinen |kopfkrat


----------



## Promachos (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Hier das Ergebnis meiner gestrigen Bemühungen: ein 80er Hecht, der auf LS Shalt Shaker in braun-glitter gebissen hat.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> @ Kochtoppangler....
> Na, wie groß waren die Barsche?
> Haben sich die Fische anscheinend wieder erholt vom Mähen...!



Der größe 30 , der kleinste 24 .

Der kleinste wär eigentlich wieder reingewandert ,der hatte allerdings den 9cm Wobbler ziehmlich gefressen #c


----------



## JohnvanJerk (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern...und,tolle Unterwasser Fotos!!!


----------



## Hanno (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi!

Ich war heute mit meinem Vater auf dem See unterwegs..... Resultate: Zwei Hechte auf Gummi verloren, einer davon 70+, einer vllt. 50.... Der letztere hat den Schwanz des Gummifisches als Andenken mitgenommen......#q|supergri
Ansonsten bestimmt 20 Bisse beim Schleppen auf Barsch, die hälfte gelandet, der Rest gleich nach dem Biss wieder ausgestiegen oder beim Landen ausgeschlitzt...... Waren teilweise sehr vorsichtig, die Jungs... Nur einer von anfang 30 hat den kleinen 2cm Wobbler bis hinten reingeschluckt, den hat dann mein Kumpel auf dem anderen Boot bekommen, der Rest released.....#6

Der kleinste war, wie bei Kochtoppangler, 24cm und der größte hatte 32.......
Fotos kommen noch....|supergri
lg Hanno


----------



## GuidoOo (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gute Nacht Zusammen 

Petri @ Promachos und Hanno
(in Grube hatte ich Konferfahrt )

War gestern zusammen mit Maik an einem, mir völlig neuem, Gewässer...
Ner Kiesgrube!
Maik hat 3 Hechte gefangen, von 25-60cm
Ich hab 2 gefangen. Nen 35er und den 81Hier:
Um 8 war Schicht im Schacht und um 10vor wollte er dann mein Abendessen nehmen...!
http://img199.*ih.us/img199/5308/p1040168d.jpg
"Back To Home "
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/5549/p1040173s.jpg

Zuvor hatte ich noch einen 60er Aussteiger auf Zipbaits Irony Surface Strucker, der nun leider als Baumschmuck dient...

Ein letzer Blick schweifte über den See und danach gings auch für uns "Back To Home "
http://img199.*ih.us/img199/8899/p1040174u.jpg
Gute Nacht und dicke Fische in euren Träumen GuidoOo :q


----------



## Hanno (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier nochmal Fotos von gestern! 

@GuidoOo: Echt? Dau warst mal in Grube? :q Ist ja geil...... Was führt ne Konfa Fahrt in so ein Kaff?:m Naja, ich wohn zwar nicht direkt in Grube, aber so 2km Luftlinie entfernt......|supergri 

Naja, Petri jedenfalls auch dir und deinem Kumpel, schöner Hecht!#6
lg Hanno


----------



## Hackersepp (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

weil ich gerade so im Postingfieber bin: 
And the beat goes on ....

Ein für unser Gewässer kapitaler Barsch mit 37cm hat sich gestern an nem 15cm Gufi vergriffen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Unterwasseraufnahmen...so so....da werde ich wohl mitziehen müssen^^


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
Jaaaaaa endlich ein Aal über 50 cm der hatte sogar 51 cm und ist erst mein 4 ter dies Jahr und gleichzeitig mein grösster :c
Na ja einen Nachtansitz machen wa noch und dann wird abgerechnet Na ja hoffe ich zu mindest!
mfg:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern einen sehr kampfstarken 60iger verhaftet....

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/3818/60iger.jpg


----------



## rallye-vid (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bei mir gibts auch etwas zu melden #6

40er





39er





PB 45er





Alles auf den Rapala X-Rap Shad 6cm Perch |wavey:


----------



## stanleyclan (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hamma Fische Rallye Vid.....möchte auch solche Gewässer haben *träum*


----------



## rallye-vid (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ist nur ein Kanal (MLK).. Andere haben bessere Gewässer


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern.
Neben einen 35er Barsch und zwei 45er Zandern, konnte ich am Samstag noch diese Dame überlist...







108 cm hatte das Mädel..


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den echt geilen Fischen, vorallem den Barschen..
Bei uns ist im Moment Kindergarten.. Seit 2 Wochen nur untermaßige..


----------



## Räuberspinner (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na dann mal Petri.
Hübsche Dame.
Das einzige das mich etwas ärgert ist die Häufung von >100 Hechten und ich hänge bei 97 fest. Buhuuuuu


----------



## Hanno (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tja, und ich häng bei 80cm........:m Aber ich arbeite dran! Sehr schöne Barsche und der Hecht.......... Dazu brauch ich ja wohl nichts mehr sagen, als PETRI HEIL! #6
lg Hanno


----------



## Schwingspitze (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Dame,
aber ich schätze mal aus NL , deswegen ärgert euch nicht Räuberspinner und Hanno, hier bei uns sind sie längst nicht so verbreitet wie dort. Viele der geposteten Damen sind aus NL, schreiben aber nur die wenigsten dabei.
die Schwinge:vik:


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was soll ich denn sagen! War heute auch mal wieder los, aber...... :q Diese Barsche sind einfach so frech |bigeyes





David


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den tollen fischen....die unterwasseraufnahmen sind mal ziemlich geil hoffentlich kommen davon noch mehr.

Ich konnte am Samstag gegen 7 Uhr einen hammerbiss auf 8cm Relax Twister verwerten...heraus kam ein 11 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen sauber im Maul gehakt...Sachen gibts!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Schöne Dame,
> aber ich schätze mal aus NL , deswegen ärgert euch nicht Räuberspinner und Hanno, hier bei uns sind sie längst nicht so verbreitet wie dort. Viele der geposteten Damen sind aus NL, schreiben aber nur die wenigsten dabei.
> die Schwinge:vik:



Mir ist egal von wo die Fische kommen, wenns schöne Bilder sind! Sonst müsste man ja alles mögliche unterteilen, Boddenhechte rausnehmen etc - die Fänge hier sind doch eh kein Maßstab, da wir ja alle unterschiedliche Gewässer haben. Hauptsache Spaß beim Angeln!


----------



## Glenneangler (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo alle zusammen. Ersteinmal ein dickesPetri Heil an die Fänger der tollen Fische! Sind wieder geile Bilder vorallem die Unterwasser!
Habe am sonntag morgen auch mal wieder was an Band bekommen! Einen schönen Barsch von 33cm! Ist bis jetzt mein größter!


----------



## Maik90 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Guido ich hab deinen Köder wieder und noch dazu einen Hecht von 121 cm


----------



## Mendener (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Toller Hecht!!!!!!!!!!!! Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Räuberspinner (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber. Der passt. Fettes Petri


----------



## fishcatcher99 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Dickes Petri!*


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geiler Fisch. Petri dazu !


----------



## jerkfreak (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was für ein Brocken, geiler Fisch!!! *Fettes Petri* von mir!!! 

Bei mir is momentan mal voll die Luft raus. War in meinem Urlaub seit Freitag bis ez jeden Tag los, aber glatte Nullnummern...! Zum Glück hab ich ja noch fast 4 Wochen Urlaub vor mir.  Bisse sind wenn auch nur gaaanz zaghaft und spitz. Es ist zum kotzen...!


----------



## kspr (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Was für ein Brocken, geiler Fisch!!! *Fettes Petri* von mir!!!
> 
> Bei mir is momentan mal voll die Luft raus. War in meinem Urlaub seit Freitag bis ez jeden Tag los, aber glatte Nullnummern...! Zum Glück hab ich ja noch fast 4 Wochen Urlaub vor mir.  Bisse sind wenn auch nur gaaanz zaghaft und spitz. Es ist zum kotzen...!


 

ist bei uns momentan ähnlich, raubfisch geht fast gar nicht (denke liegt an doch hohen temperaturen), weißfisch nur begrenzt


----------



## Nolfravel (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri...

Bei mir geht es wahrscheinlich am Freitag das erste mal mit nem Boot los, und ich hab nur ne 3m Spinne:m

Wird lustig, evlt muss ich dann zur 1.80 Rute die 30Jahre alt ist zurück greifen|supergri

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## GuidoOo (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Maik du Hund...
Danke das Marc den Köder wieder bekommen hat =):l

Und dann fangt ihr erst mal den Meter21...
Das nächste Mal gehts mitm BB los, mal gucken, wie tief das Loch da ist ^^
Diiiiickes Petri euch beiden...!

Bei mir gabs heute "nur" 
nen 84er auf Rapala Glidìng Rap, dazu ist noch nen 60er vorm Boot auf selbigen ausgestiegen und noch nen undefinierbarer Fisch ebenso...-.-
Sven konnte 2 Barsche fange, und ich auch noch einen 

War nen ganz geiler Tag =)!
http://img185.*ih.us/img185/1954/p1040182.jpg
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/1378/p1040184.jpg


Hey johnnie 
Stachel, Stachel...!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Hey johnnie
> Stachel, Stachel...!



Ich komm dir gleich da hoch!
Ooooh man, Petri^^
Selbst eben 2 1/2 gejiggt auf Zander und wiedermal geschneidert -.-


----------



## StefanN :) (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

haha petri euch allen, besonders maik! schöner Hecht  


achja guido zu gut wie du immer deine hechte groß schummelst xD, nene spaß 

blad wieder los digger


weiterhin PETRI HEIL JUNGS !


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

katastrophe heute.....3 hechte verloren einer davon ca 90.....so großen hatte ich dieses jahr noch ned.....hab massenhaft 75iger und so aba nix größeres......und dann  hat mein kumpel auch noch seine rute versenkt.........schon ******** wenn ne red arc und ne sportex aufm grund vom see in  10 metern tiefe liegen xD #q#q#q er wollte morgen runter die rute hochtauchen....aba ich bin  mir ned so sicher ob er des schafft xD|kopfkrat naja ich drück ihm mal die daumen....und vll fang ich dann acuh noch nen größeren hecht |rolleyes


----------



## Räuberspinner (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tiefstes Mitgefühl. Ist schon schlimm wenn man nen geilen Fisch verliert, noch schlimmer ist ein guter Köder, aber gleich die ganze Rute und dazu noch so eine Kombi.
Echt mies.


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

fettes petri zum ü 120cm hecht#6


----------



## laxvän (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri zu den tollen Hechten. Besonders zu dem 1,21m.:m.
Nachdem ich die letzten Male eher auf Karpfen angesessen habe, werde ich mich demnächst mal den Räubern widmen|wavey:


----------



## TJ. (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab noch was von heute mittag zu berichten kurz nach 16uhr konnte dieser bursche dem 7cm Gummifisch einfach nicht wiederstehen.






Mit 111cm zwar kein riese aber am 0,28er monoforfach doch ein ernst zu nehmender Gegener

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jerkfreak (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht...! Schöner Kuni! Kräftiges Petri dazu, macht am leichteren Gerät sicherlich gut Laune, ja...!


----------



## tayler_spin (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,
hab heute meine ersten zwei rhein-barsche gefangen. Waren zwar keine riesen, aber immerhin etwas und tapfer gekämpft haben sie auch! 
Hab nur ein bild vom ersten, der zweite war ca. 5-6cm größer, handy war nicht in reichweite, ihr müsst mir halt glauben.

Hatte es eigentlich auf hechte abgesehen, sieht man ja auch an der größe des blinkers, aber sie konnten es einfach nicht lassen.
Angle erst seit ca. 2 wochen wieder nach längerer pause 
(ca. 10 jahre). 
Gefangen am altrheinarm, nähe staustufe gambsheim (Frankreich).

Hoffe das nächste mal beißt ein hecht!

Hoffe es klappt mit dem bild einfügen.






Gruß Philippe


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger,
so nebenan:

Ich hab heute Veit im neuen Blinker gesehen. Der hat da Wobbler vorgestellt.  in der Rubrik "Schaufenster"


----------



## Maik90 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute wieder losgewesen für eine stunde ergebnis ein 90ger und eine attacke auf ZipBaits Irony Surface Strucker (Guido´s Köder   danke nochmal =) )



*http://img376.*ih.us/img376/1641/dsc00469k.jpg

*


----------



## Hackersepp (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Ab ans Wasser: Veit hat da gar nichts vorgestellt - nur ein Foto eines Testanglers.

@ Maik 90: Wenn's läuft, dann läuft's! Bei dir geht's ja momentan derbe ab! PEtri! ; )


----------



## Maik90 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Aber hallo =) aber jetzt lass ichs erstmal bis Samstag oder Sonntag ruhen weil dan Guido kommt =) und dan gehts ab xD


----------



## kspr (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri maik90, na dann freu ich mich schon auf die nächste fotostrecke von euch


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petrie an Alle Fänger.

Was ist eig. mit Veit ? Immernoch gesperrt.?


----------



## Maik90 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja hoffen wir mal das es ne lange Fotostrecke wird =)

*Freu mich auch schon derbe drauf =)*


----------



## fishingchamp (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!!!
Hier sind ein paar Fotos von Fischen aus der letzten Zeit.
Die Barsche über 30 cm an Rhein sind schon unheimlich rundgefressen.
Die Zander waren bis 61 cm lang und außerdem gab es noch einen Rapfen-PB.
Gestern habe ich den zweiten Hecht meiner Rheinlaufbahn gefangen und noch einen verloren. Sowas ist hier in Köln am Rhein schon sehr, sehr ungewöhnlich.

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/6877/dscf3512.jpg http://img412.*ih.us/img412/dscf3512.jpg/1/w800.png


----------



## SteinbitIII (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geil....auf ner selbstgebauten "Wollratte" (ca.25cm lang, aufn Foto nicht ganz zu erkennen da eingeknickt) fing Kollege Gunni heut gleich beim ersten Wurf mit dem Ding einen Hecht.....der wollt sich das Wollknäuel schön einverleiben....
http://img233.*ih.us/img233/162/gunnimitwollrattenhecht.jpg

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/162/gunnimitwollrattenhecht.jpg


----------



## Squirrelina (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Geil....auf ner selbstgebauten "Wollratte" (ca.25cm lang, aufn Foto nicht ganz zu erkennen da eingeknickt) fing Kollege Gunni heut gleich beim ersten Wurf mit dem Ding einen Hecht.....der wollt sich den Wollknäuel schön einverleiben....
> http://img233.*ih.us/img233/162/gunnimitwollrattenhecht.jpg
> 
> http://img198.*ih.us/img198/162/gunnimitwollrattenhecht.jpg


 

petri allen und wunderschöne färbung der hecht!!


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute wieder ein tolles angeln, eigentlich wie immer im ...!:g
Mit dem richtigen guide fängt man auch mit "kuriosen" Ködern seine Fische! Danke Hauke.


----------



## SteinbitIII (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Dogtoothtuna schrieb:


> War heute wieder ein tolles angeln, eigentlich wie immer im ...!:g
> Mit dem richtigen guide fängt man auch mit "kuriosen" Ködern seine Fische! Danke Hauke.



@Gunni: Musste heut abend nochmal los, und konnte nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten diesen 78er auf "Bonnie128" noch verhaften:q

http://img188.*ih.us/img188/5889/hecht78cm230909.jpg

auch wenn "ihm" wohl schon ein Kiemenbogen fehlt, so war er doch ein recht ordentlicher "fighter" und war auch quitschfidel, beim "ausversehenwiederreinplumpsen"


----------



## xxxtside (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle!!! #6

was auch immer ick vorhin gefangen haben...aland/döbel/rapfen ?!

hat jedenfalls nen guten drill geliefert |supergri


----------



## dodo12 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ist ein Rapfen! 
Petri zu euren Fischen! 
Grüße Dominik


----------



## Sebastian R. (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sorry Dodo, ich bin aber stark der Meinung, dass es sich um nen Döbel handelt 

Wie auch immer - herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## theundertaker (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Is n Döbel...


----------



## d0ni (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

die flossen sehn aber nich so aus

hätt auch anfangs gemeint döbel aber jetz bin ich verunsichert xD

petri den fängern 

noch 4 tage in norwegen x( aber hofftl kann ich ab nächster woche auch bilder posten


----------



## Tisie (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6

Ich hatte Sonntag nur Fehlbisse, Nachläufer und Aussteiger ... wenn die alle gehangen hätten, wär's ein netter Nachmittag mit 3 Hechten, einem schönen Rapfen und 'ner Hand voll Barsche geworden |rolleyes



theundertaker schrieb:


> Is n Döbel...


Ja, is klar #q ... wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal ... allein der Kopf und die Maulform sind sowas von eindeutig Rapfen und wenn man dann noch die Körper- und Flossenform sowie Schuppengröße betrachtet, gibt es keine Zweifel mehr.

Nicht von den rötlichen Flossen irritieren lassen! Ich habe auch schon Döbel gefangen, die nicht mal ansatzweise 'ne rote Flosse hatten, anbei mal ein Foto. Trotzdem ist das auf meinem Foto ein Döbel und kein Rapfen  ... also nicht nur nach der Flossenfärbung urteilen.

Gruß, Matthias

--


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Vom Maul und dem Schwanz eindeutig ein Rapfen, wobei ich finde das er etwas komisch aussieht  Vielleicht ist noch etwas Aland dabei..


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

_@Gunni: Musste heut abend nochmal los, und konnte nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten diesen 78er auf "Bonnie128" noch verhaften_
Den hast du dir heute verdient !
Angeln, Angelunterbrechung, weiter angeln...du Süchtiger.
Gibt es ne bessere Droge ?:#2:
Durchgeknallt...

Petri


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri, öhm Döbel ist es nicht, tendiere eher zu einem Rapfen (mit roten Flossen^^)


----------



## lsski (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo ?

Bein Rapfen sollte das Maul aber bis zum Auge reichen .
So unterscheidet man die Rassen eindeutig.
"Kann man schwer erkennenauf dem Foto"

LG Jeff


----------



## Habakuk (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Vielleicht ist das eine neu eingewanderte Fischart aus der Familie der Rapfeniter? |kopfkrat

Auch ich war heute am Wasser um ein neues Gebiet auszuprobieren. Nach 30min biß ein guter Barsch in der Strömung auf einen 11cm Wobbler. Kurz danach (vermutlich) ein Rapfen der nach 20sec ausgeschlitzt ist. Zum Schluß noch ein Rapfen der den Köder leider viel zu tief geschluckt hat.


----------



## ZanderKalle (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @ all!!!

Ich würde sagen das es ein Hybrid ist zwischen Döbel und Rapfen......


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich würde an Hand des Maules auch Rapfen sagen.

siehe auch hier die erste Grafik:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ac83-vallendar.de/bilder/info/rapfen_web.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ac83-vallendar.de/aehnlichkeiten.htm&usg=__jjbZf47-IIICBOkJRrOrGpscuHk=&h=268&w=468&sz=21&hl=de&start=44&sig2=uRF4La4M_gzFkJS8HoR5uA&um=1&tbnid=okV98U1xDnSdsM:&tbnh=73&tbnw=128&prev=/images%3Fq%3DRapfen%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Dde%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:de:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7ADBS%26sa%3DN%26start%3D40%26um%3D1&ei=J366SrefBsjGsga7x-GRBA


----------



## Promachos (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Für mich sieht der Fisch anhand seines Schuppenkleides nach Döbel aus.
Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2649012&postcount=4403
ist's aber eindeutig ein Döbel, oder?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Plumpsangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ist defintiv ein Aland !!! Sieht nur etwas komisch aus, weil der Fisch so gehalten und schräg fotografiert wurde.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich würde auch eher auf Rapfen oder Kreuzung tippen, für nen reinrassigen Aland sind die brustflossen zu lang.


----------



## falter78 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|kopfkrat 





Promachos schrieb:


> Für mich sieht der Fisch anhand seines Schuppenkleides nach Döbel aus.


 
Allein deshalb tippe ich schon auf Rapfen!

So sieht ein Döbelschuppenkleid aus:











@Promachos: das Schuppenkleid auf deinem Post sieht eindeutig wie ein Döbel aus, aber völlig anders als das hier diskutierte!


----------



## padotcom (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Genau. Und wie man sehen kann hat der Döbel diese ganz markante runde Afterflosse.


----------



## Lil Torres (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



eastside schrieb:


> petri an alle!!! #6
> 
> was auch immer ick vorhin gefangen haben...aland/döbel/rapfen ?!
> 
> hat jedenfalls nen guten drill geliefert |supergri


 
das ist ein rapfen, eindeutig!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jo,ganz klar!!
Hab bei uns in der Elbe auch schon welche mit rötlichen und welche mit schwarz/grauen Flossen gefangen!!!


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/162/gunnimitwollrattenhecht.jpg

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/162/gunnimitwollrattenhecht.jpg[/QUOTE]

Hallo Boardies !

Für alle die sich auch so eine Jerkmaus zulegen wollen, gibts hier die Bauanleitung :
Zuerst muss man nach dem geeigneten Fell Ausschau halten. Am besten den Kragen der alten Winterjacke der Freundin oder Ehefrau genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Natürlich muss der Satz kommen :,,...Mausi du bekommst diesen Winter doch eh wieder ne Neue !'' oder :,,...gibt dieses Jahr so schicke neue Sachen bei H&M. 
( geh mal schön hin, aber ohne mich ) nur denken ! 
Bevor ihr dann zur Schere greift, geht noch mal sicher, dass das Material schön weich und geschmeidig ist. Nachdem der Fellkragen entfernt ist, muss noch die innere Füllung des Felles heraus, sonst gibt es später keine verführerische Aktion im Wasser! Bei der Länge sollte man sich zwischen 27 und 31 cm festlegen, das ist Geschmacksache und eine Frage der Rute.
Als nächstes wird der "Wollstreifen" mit geflochtener Schnur  ( 0,20 mm oder dicker ) zu einem Schlauch zusammen genäht.
Für die innere Achse benötigt man nylonumanteltes Stahlvorfach mit nicht weniger als 15 KG Tragkraft!
Man fertigt aus dem Stahl 5 bis 6 Vorfachstücke, zwischen 4 cm und 5 cm, wie ineinanderhängende Kettenglieder nach der Gesamtlänge der Maus an. Die "Stahlvorfachkette" wird nun in die "Fellrolle" eingezogen. An den Verbindungen werden von aussen hochwertige Sprengringe angebracht. Mit einem Langhaarschneider oder einer Schere kann man gut eine spitze Kopfform erzielen, an der man nach Lust und Laune noch zwei Teddybäraugen annähen kann. An der Kopfseite der Maus einen wirlich guten Tönnchenwirbel ( Crosslock von Berkley oder Vergleichbares ) ohne Karabiner mit einem Sprengring an der Endschlaufe anhängen. Die Schnauze der Käsediebin sollte mit geflochtener Schnur und ein paar Tropfen Sekundenkleber umwickelt und fixiert werden. Zusätzlich habe ich noch zwei 6 cm lange pinke Federn am Mäusehintern mit Geflochtener angenäht. Bei der Grösse der Drillinge individuell entscheiden, ich habe 2/0 gewählt. 1,5 Stunden Bauzeit nimmt dieser Köder ungefähr in Anspruch, aber es ist schon toll auf selbstgegbaute Köder Fische zu fangen. ( Der Winter ist ausserdem ja laaaaaang )
*Zum Gerät :* Eine Jerkrute ab 60 gramm WG aufwärts mit ca. 2 m Länge oder eine kurze harte Spinnrute kombiniert mit Multirolle oder einer guten Stationärrolle sind ideal. Vorm Wurf mit leichteren Spinnruten einfach das Wasser kurz aus dem Fell pressen um die Rute nicht zu überlasten.
*Zur Führung :* Die Maus sieht im Wasser sehr natürlich aus und sollte mit kurzen nicht zu harten Schlägen in die Rute angeboten werden. Sie ist gewiss kein Universalköder, kann aber in trüben bis sehr klarem Wasser und mit Kunstköder überfischten Gewässern punkten. In etwa 15 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche schlängelt sie sich langsam mit schwebenden Stopps durchs Wasser. Und das Allerbeste ist, das es keine  Fehlbisse geben kann, weil  das Wasser beim Biss aus dem Fell gedrückt wird. Bei langsamer Führung wird der Hecht die Beute nicht verfehlen können, da dieser Köder nicht unkontrolliert ausbricht. 
Ich wünsche allen jetzigen und zukünftigen Mäuseliebhabern Petri Heil ! #6
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bobster (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Spitze !

#r



Mein Nachbar hat doch noch diese 2 Zwergkaninchen
für seine Kids |kopfkrat


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sehr schön, super beitrag!!#6


----------



## davis (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Maik90 schrieb:


> Guido ich hab deinen Köder wieder und noch dazu einen Hecht von 121 cm


 

Nachdem was man in nem anderen Forum liest hast aber nicht du den gefangen sondern dein Kumpel oder!?? Oder hast du ihn gefangen und dein Kumpel hat sich mit dem Fisch ablichten lassen?Fragen über Fragen...|kopfkrat

Sorry für off topic aber sowas ist schon recht kurios...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



davis schrieb:


> Nachdem was man in nem anderen Forum liest hast aber nicht du den gefangen sondern dein Kumpel oder!?? Oder hast du ihn gefangen und dein Kumpel hat sich mit dem Fisch ablichten lassen?Fragen über Fragen...|kopfkrat
> 
> Sorry für off topic aber sowas ist schon recht kurios...



Sowie ich es lesen konnte, sein Kumpel mit einem Spinner, aber da er ihn schon davor im Drill hatte, woltle er sich damit ablichten lasse, was ich auch verstehe irgendwo..


----------



## Promachos (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Falter78

Ich hab mir das Photo nochmal genau angesehen: Du hast Recht#6; es ist kein Döbel.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## penell (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey bin grad über glücklich, war heute mal wieder am Wannsee angeln.
Hatte eine Match mit Wurm, etliche kleine Barsche.
Hatte noch eine Grundmontage bei, wollte also noch nen passenden Köfi fangen. Die Barsche wollte ich nicht nehmen.
Dann ne Laube, zieh Sie auf, ritze noch 3 mal in die Flanke und schmeisse aus.
Richtung Pfeiler. Kurz bevor ich gehen will, springt die Schnur aus dem Gummi (geöffneter Bügel) und ich warte kurz. Anschlag, der sitzt!
Merke nach ein paar ordentlichen Kopfstössen muss nen Zander sein.
Und gekämpft hat Er echt ordentlich.
Mein bis dato grösster Zander und sowieso erst mein zweiter. Angel erst wieder seit Juni. Hab nur als Jugendlicher mal mit der Stippe.

Das ist Er, 65cm und 2,4 Kilo


----------



## schakal1182 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schönes Ding! Peti. So einen wünsch ich mir auch. #6


----------



## penell (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja Danke!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri @ penell! Haste den denn wenigstens auf meine Montage gefangen?:q:q:q:q


----------



## penell (24. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jo  Ganz simpel, Laufblei mit Stopperperle, dann 7x7 Stahl, hauchdünn, zwecks Hecht. Und Einzelhaken im Mund rausgucken lassen


----------



## jerkfreak (25. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, war von Mittwoch Abend bis heute früh mal ne kleine Sitzung machen. Gab endlich die ersten 2 nennenswerten Fische meines Urlaubs.

68er und 76er Pikes auf Köfi...! Sind beide dank Schnellanschlagsystem wohlerhalten back @ home...!


----------



## SteinbitIII (25. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich nu wieder.....32 er Barsch auf Freddy Jerk|uhoh:......

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/3442/freddyjerkmitbarsch.jpg

danach zumindestens Zielfisch auf Super Freddy, wenn auch die Größe zu wünschen übrig ließ.....

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/6035/superfreddymitschniepel.jpg

Kollege Gunni machte es da schon besser und konnte beim anschließenden Gummifischangeln (nach ein paar lüdden wiederum meinerseits) #qdiesen 60er verhaften....

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/6324/gunnimit60erzander.jpg

und fing dann noch zu guter letzt auf Squirrell ein paar Barsche.....

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/6018/squirellillexgunni.jpg


----------



## SteinbitIII (25. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Dogtoothtuna schrieb:


> http://img233.*ih.us/img233/162/gunnimitwollrattenhecht.jpg
> 
> http://img198.*ih.us/img198/162/gunnimitwollrattenhecht.jpg


 
Hallo Boardies !

Für alle die sich auch so eine Jerkmaus zulegen wollen, gibts hier die Bauanleitung :
Zuerst muss man nach dem geeigneten Fell Ausschau halten. Am besten den Kragen der alten Winterjacke der Freundin oder Ehefrau genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Natürlich muss der Satz kommen :,,...Mausi du bekommst diesen Winter doch eh wieder ne Neue !'' oder :,,...gibt dieses Jahr so schicke neue Sachen bei H&M. 
( geh mal schön hin, aber ohne mich ) nur denken ! 
Bevor ihr dann zur Schere greift, geht noch mal sicher, dass das Material schön weich und geschmeidig ist. Nachdem der Fellkragen entfernt ist, muss noch die innere Füllung des Felles heraus, sonst gibt es später keine verführerische Aktion im Wasser! Bei der Länge sollte man sich zwischen 27 und 31 cm festlegen, das ist Geschmacksache und eine Frage der Rute.
Als nächstes wird der "Wollstreifen" mit geflochtener Schnur ( 0,20 mm oder dicker ) zu einem Schlauch zusammen genäht.
Für die innere Achse benötigt man nylonumanteltes Stahlvorfach mit nicht weniger als 15 KG Tragkraft!
Man fertigt aus dem Stahl 5 bis 6 Vorfachstücke, zwischen 4 cm und 5 cm, wie ineinanderhängende Kettenglieder nach der Gesamtlänge der Maus an. Die "Stahlvorfachkette" wird nun in die "Fellrolle" eingezogen. An den Verbindungen werden von aussen hochwertige Sprengringe angebracht. Mit einem Langhaarschneider oder einer Schere kann man gut eine spitze Kopfform erzielen, an der man nach Lust und Laune noch zwei Teddybäraugen annähen kann. An der Kopfseite der Maus einen wirlich guten Tönnchenwirbel ( Crosslock von Berkley oder Vergleichbares ) ohne Karabiner mit einem Sprengring an der Endschlaufe anhängen. Die Schnauze der Käsediebin sollte mit geflochtener Schnur und ein paar Tropfen Sekundenkleber umwickelt und fixiert werden. Zusätzlich habe ich noch zwei 6 cm lange pinke Federn am Mäusehintern mit Geflochtener angenäht. Bei der Grösse der Drillinge individuell entscheiden, ich habe 2/0 gewählt. 1,5 Stunden Bauzeit nimmt dieser Köder ungefähr in Anspruch, aber es ist schon toll auf selbstgegbaute Köder Fische zu fangen. ( Der Winter ist ausserdem ja laaaaaang )
*Zum Gerät :* Eine Jerkrute ab 60 gramm WG aufwärts mit ca. 2 m Länge oder eine kurze harte Spinnrute kombiniert mit Multirolle oder einer guten Stationärrolle sind ideal. Vorm Wurf mit leichteren Spinnruten einfach das Wasser kurz aus dem Fell pressen um die Rute nicht zu überlasten.
*Zur Führung :* Die Maus sieht im Wasser sehr natürlich aus und sollte mit kurzen nicht zu harten Schlägen in die Rute angeboten werden. Sie ist gewiss kein Universalköder, kann aber in trüben bis sehr klarem Wasser und mit Kunstköder überfischten Gewässern punkten. In etwa 15 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche schlängelt sie sich langsam mit schwebenden Stopps durchs Wasser. Und das Allerbeste ist, das es keine Fehlbisse geben kann, weil das Wasser beim Biss aus dem Fell gedrückt wird. Bei langsamer Führung wird der Hecht die Beute nicht verfehlen können, da dieser Köder nicht unkontrolliert ausbricht. 
Ich wünsche allen jetzigen und zukünftigen Mäuseliebhabern Petri Heil ! #6
[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]


*@Dogtoothuna: danke für die Überlassung der "Wollratte"...mal schauen, wer im Moor darauf reinfällt....ich geb Bescheid#h*


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (25. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Steinbit 3, es war heute wieder ein toller Fangtag, Glückwunsch  zum Grand Slam !:m

Gruss, Doggy


----------



## Nolfravel (25. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Leute,

War heut das erste mal mit nem Boot los, bevor ich losbin, n lütten Barsch geärgert....

Auf dem Boot vor nem Seerosenfeld meinen wahrscheinlich größten Barsch verloren, gind voll in die Bremse und dann war Ende...

Und dann noch meinen größten Barsch wirklich gefangen mit 25cm|supergri

Naja den anderen hätt ich schon gerne gehabt, ich schätz mal knapp über 35cm...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Lorenz (25. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das Studium und damit der Wohnortwechsel rücken in greifbare Nähe...so langsam heißt es Abschied nehmen von Vater Rhein.Drei Rapfen haben nur dumm geguckt |rolleyes Der Döbel war kooperativer...





...und ein Selbstmordbarsch war auch dabei!
Ein Haken des Drilling hing von unten in dem einen Kiemendeckel,die anderen beiden in dem anderen.Das scheint ja ein ganz talentierter Selbstmörder zu sein :vik:


----------



## lsski (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute 

Ich war gestern Barsche angeln und habe auch ein paar Schöne bekommen.

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/3438/barsch250909.png

Beim Filletieren mache ich keine Fehler Staune aber immer wieder wie wenig an unseren Angelseebarschen drann ist.
vom 1800 g Barsch ist 1200g Jacke mit Eingeweide Gräteten und (nur) 600g Filete.
ERGO haben unsere Barsche einen Körperindex von 3:1.
*Wie sieht das bei euren Barschen aus?*

LG Jeff


----------



## Glenneangler (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

leider genauso! Habe einen 33er gefangen hatte gut 550g und an Filet ist nur 100g übergeblieben! eigendlich zuschade aber er schmeckt halt zugut!


----------



## Hanno (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war heute von 10:30 bis 15 Uhr nochmal mit meinem Vater auf dem See und wir haben ein paar schöne Barsche und einen 50er Hecht erwischt...  
Nichts dolles dabei, aber Barsche um die 30 sind schon echt gut für unsere Gewässer.....  
Gefangen haben wir alle auf geschleppte Gummifische, vorallem Kopyto Relax in 5,5cm......
Bilder reiche ich nach..... 
lg Hanno


----------



## TJ. (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte vorhin nen schönen 76cm großen Hecht auf 2er Spinner beim Forellenangeln überlisten Am Feinen Gerät machte der Bursche schon gut laune.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
@Tj: Dickes Petri!#6


----------



## scemler (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, der Hecht sah im ersten Augenblick aus wie 'n Meter.


----------



## Colophonius (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem schönen Hecht. Ja solche Hecht am feinen Gerät machen schon ordentlich Spaß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen erfolgreichen....

.​ 
Heute morgen ging es los mit einem 40er Hecht (ohne Foto). Kurz darauf konnte ich einen 70er





und einen 85er zum Fototermin überreden.




Bei der Mittags Tour gab es dann erst für mich einen 52er Hecht.




Kurz darauf dann ein Doppelbiss. 
Mein Sohn drillte einen 68er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und ich gleichzeitig einen 71er




Zum Abschluss gab es dann noch mal einen 72er für meinen Sohn.


----------



## Räuberspinner (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Tommi Engel
Also ich weiß ja nicht wo Du angelst, aber ich will da auch hin.#6
Mir scheint ja schon die Sonne aus dem A..... wenn ich zwei Maßige in 10 Stunden hab.
Aber sowas.:l
Auf jeden mal ein dickes Petri.
Natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## GuidoOo (27. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schönes Ding Tommi+Sohn =)!!!


Bei Maik und mir lief heute alles schief...!
Maik hat gar nicht geschlafen, ich nur 2 Stunden...
Morgens um 6 gings los...!
Sachen aufgebaut, Ich wollte heute nach langer Zeit das erste Mal so richtig mitm Pontoonboot los,
Doch schon gleich der erste Dämpfer...
Wieso geht das Echolot nicht...
Naja...Fehlersuche dauert noch an...=(

Um 7.30 hatte ich dann eine richtig gute Fehlattacke auf Zipbaits Irony Surface Strucker... Der Gegner, MR.Esox 70-80cm schoss aber gnadenlos am Ziel vorbei....-.-!

Danach, um 11, der nächste Fehlbiss auf 25cm Gummi...!
Auch Maik ergings nicht besser und hatte einen Aussteiger auf Blinker, sowie nen netten Zahnabdruck im Gummi...!

In 12 Stunden nicht einen Hecht gefangen, lediglich konnte Maik 2 Barsche und ich 4 fangen...mehr war einfach nicht drin.

Jedenfalls gabs n bissel schönes Bildmaterial, was ich euch nicht vorbehalten will, diesmal aber ohne Fisch..!
Mein Böötchen =)
http://img183.*ih.us/img183/8784/p1040220c.jpg
_Ich_
http://img183.*ih.us/img183/7113/dsc00485y.jpg
Maik:
http://img183.*ih.us/img183/3088/p1040231.jpg
und so:
http://img248.*ih.us/img248/6573/p1040225.jpg


Sooo, ihr habt jetzt die nächsten 5 Tage Ruhe vor mir 
Bin auf Klassenfahrt in Augsburg/Bayern...Ganz ohne Angel *entzug*
In diesem Sinne, gaanz viel Petri an jene, die in dieser Zeit ihr Glück am Wasser versuchen!#6
Greetz GuidoOo


----------



## SteinbitIII (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Fischen Jungz....
gestern gingen wieder ein paar schöne Stachelritter...u.a dieser 67er.....

http://img188.*ih.us/img188/7600/zander27090967cm.jpg

und ein schöner 72er.....

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/6/zander270972.jpg

#h#h


----------



## Brassenkaiser (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Diesen 92 cm langen Zander hatte Kumpel Veit gestern abend an der Saale in Halle auf Gufi (Salt Shaker):





Neulich waren wir gemeinsam los und fingen 2 schöne Hechte:


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil an alle Fänger #6


----------



## heinrichs (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war gestern mit schwiegersohn in spe von 17-18:30 am sieltief. ich mit gummifisch er mit Mepps Lusox spinner. 
Bei ihm ist dann gegen 17:45 dieser schöne Hecht von 83 cm eingestiegen, der nach fotoshoting noch weiter an gewicht zulegen darf.


----------



## Hanno (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier noch zwei ganz gute Fotos von Sonntag...... #h


----------



## crazyracer22 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri vor allem Brassenkaiser zu der netten Strecke echt schöne Fische.
War heute morgen mit meinem Bellyboat unterwegs und konnte eine 67cm Hecht beim Dropshoten überreden sich mein BB von nahen an zu schauen. War eigentlich auf Barsch aber so einer macht auch spaß.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## TJ. (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nachdem ja gestern schon der 76er Hecht gebissen hat gings vorhin nochmal ein  bisschen an Neckar (18:30-19:45) und was soll ich sagen momentan läufts gut  






Der  Bursche hier welcher knapp an den 60 vorbei geschrammt ist lies sich kurz dazu  überreden den Neckar für einen Fototermin zu verlassen. Dannach folgte noch ein  ewas mehr als Handlager Barsch. An der Feinen Rute machten beide Spaß vorallem  der Hecht als er im Hechtsprung kommplett aus dem Wasser kam. 
Naja nächstes  mal sind sie villeicht größer


----------



## don rhabano (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Diesen 64er gabs letzte Woche auf Eigenbauwobbler.:vik:


----------



## greece68 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Endlich ein schöner Zander dieses Jahr bei mir!
88cm und 14 Pfund; auf Skinny Bear Shad in tiefem Wasser um 16.00 Uhr!
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/3125/zander88cm2.jpg
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/1017/zander88cm1.jpg


----------



## Magnumwerfer (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri greece68!

Wo stehst Du denn da?


----------



## Promachos (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern, v.a zu den feinen Zandern.
Und ein besonderer Gruß an Veit#h.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## discobarsch (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@greece68: geiles teil! richtig schöner zander!

...aber auch petri an alle anderen fänger, die raubfische kommen jetzt wohl so langsam!


----------



## Squall_F (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, dann auch hier mal meine erste Fangmeldung.
Ein Hecht von 75 cm aus der Bocholter Aa.

Das etwas grenzdebile Grinsen ist dem Umstand zu verdanken, dass ich nur sehr selten Raubfische fange und dann schon gar nicht so große.


----------



## Easy_1978 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri, aber in dein täschchen passt der nicht:vik:


----------



## Squall_F (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das "Täschchen" war ja auch nur der nächstbeste Beutel den ich finden konnte, um darin meine Köder rum zu schleppen. Bräuchte eigentlich mal eine gescheite Tasche, aber fürs erste muss das langen.


----------



## minden (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und hier mal nen paar der letzten Wochen von uns....


----------



## minden (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

......


----------



## paul188 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri! Sehr geil!


----------



## Hackersepp (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil, von euch hat man ja schon länger nichts mehr gelesen ; )

Seit wann fischt den adel tawil auf Hecht?


----------



## minden (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja...da haste recht...leider wird die Zeit die man verfügung hat nicht mehr,..demnach schaff ich es auch kaum noch hier zu schreiben,...., Angeln gehen, Beruf, Freundin, die eigene Seite,...,....,....,... nehmen doch ne menge Zeit in anspruch.

Werde aber immer mal wieder n paar Bilder posten hier....
PS: Der fischt schon lange auf Hecht


----------



## Schwingspitze (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri minden,
super Fische 
SCHÖNES DINGEN#6
die Schwinge|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Minden, sehr schöne Fische mit echt toller Zeichnung!


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@minden:Super Fische#6


----------



## Maurice (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi
so jetzt kann ich mich auch endlich hier ma melden.nach 5 schneider tagen endlich ma einen hecht gefangen.war die letzten tage nur mit mit gummi und wobblern los.hab mich heute enschieden ma einen spinner zubenutzen und siehe da nach den 4 wurf ein 64cm hecht.das komische war das beim hecht ein kiemenbogen raus hing obwohl der hecht im maul gehakt war.aber den fisch scheint es nix aus zumachen nahrung auf zunehmen.


----------



## TJ. (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern gabs nur nen etwas mehr als handlangen Barsch und nen 35er Döbel.

Heute liefs besser 1 Barsch 2 Zander
die bilder von Heute 
















Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich konnte dem Main eben in 2 Stunden Spinnfischen einen handlangen Barsch und einen c.a. 45cm Hecht entlocken (mein zweite Mainhecht mit nur wenigen Tagen abstand).
Der Hecht biss direkt beim ersten Wurf auf einen CopShad ohne aber gehakt zu werden. Ich zog den Köder dann ein paarmal vor meinen Füßen hin und her und tatsächlich ging er nochmal drauf und diesmal saß er.


----------



## tayler_spin (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Zusammen,
war heute für knapp 2 stunden am rhein spinnfischen. 
Außer einem schönen barsch ging nicht viel. 
Hab ihn im flachwasser beim jagen beobachtet, er ist dann wieder ins tiefere wasser geschwommen. 
Beim zweiten wurf in die ungefähre richtung hat er dann zudeschlagen. 

Hatte kein maßband zuhand schätze ca. 30 - 35 cm.

Barsche sind ja ganz hübsch, aber will jetzt endlich mal einen hecht!|gr:

Gefangen nähe staustufe gambsheim (frankreich)

Petri an alle!


----------



## NoSaint (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Walstippers und meine fänge der letzten 2 Tage. Wie toll is doch so ne Unterwasser-Cam |supergri


----------



## NoSaint (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und nochmal


----------



## melony (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo zusammen,
mal wieder was fürs thema
68 hecht, 31 barsch

hechtköder: minitwister mit 4 gramm twisterkopf
barschköder: watermonitor 95 von illex

tja die welt steht kopf


----------



## Finke20 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:vik:

Von mir mal wieder was für die Gemeinde.
Erster Wurf gleich ein guter Barsch.
2 Hechte konnten sich vom Köder befreien.

Gruß Finke20#h


----------



## bobbl (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heut habe ich endlich mal wieder einen Hecht gefangen, der mit nach Hause durfte


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle!
Der Barsch von Finke20 hat eine besonders tolle Färbung!


----------



## minden (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne U-Wasseraufnahmen...TOP#6


----------



## grazy04 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich kann auch entlich den ersten Stachelritter vermelden 

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/1227/zander64cm4pfd.jpg


64cm, auf nen kleinen Köfi


----------



## miosga (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute Vormittag ist mir mein Blinker abgerissen, also Stahlvorfach und Gummifisch (10cm - Forelle) neu montiert. Wieder fast gleiche Stelle angeworfen, erster Wurf, ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen und Biss. 
Ein paar Minuten später konnte ich einen 65cm Hecht landen, der dann nach einen kurzen Fotoshoting wieder schwimmen durfte.


----------



## zesch (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*


















Zander = Hafen Duisburg auf Blinker,

die Hechte auf GuFi aus der Lippe, ... PK`s "Grosser" hatte 86cm + 10 Pfund

Gruß
zesch


----------



## micbrtls (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Habe einen 64iger Zander in der Mulde und einige Hechte bei uns im Kiessee Zschepplin erwischt. Gemeldet wurden aus der Mulde mehrere Zander bis 94 cm und eingie Waller um die 150 cm.


----------



## SteinbitIII (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Allein Fotos machen ist echt schrott...na ja...erstma Petri an die Vorposter zu den schönen Fischen...heut Nachmittag lief Strom und somit auch die Fische....
nach zwei Schniepel der erste maßige von 60

http://img28.*ih.us/img28/7591/zander60051009.jpg

, kurz darauf folgte ein 76er....
http://img261.*ih.us/img261/9839/zander77051009.jpg

die Fische bissen gut, leider musste ich nach einem weiteren 55er weiter zum nächsten Termin....angeln war quasi nebenbei in der Mittagsstunde|supergri#h


----------



## tayler_spin (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Leute,
konnte heut vormittag einen schönen 34er barsch an land ziehen.
Der erhoffte hecht blieb leider aus.

Gefangen im rhein nähe staustutfe gambsheim (frankreich).

Köder war ein 4er Merpps in silber mit von mir nachgerüstetem roten wollbüschel am drilling|supergri.

Petri an alle!


----------



## suerro (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petrie an alle..
ich konnte auch gestern am rhein trotz niedrigwasser und regen diesen schönen 86 cm zander rausholen ).


----------



## suerro (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

und hier noch paar fische die september gefangen wurden )

ein hecht 





insgesamt 42 barsche 






und solche kleine zander insgesamt september 14 st |supergri






ich hoffe oktober werden paar grössere zander dazukommen :g


----------



## JohnvanJerk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so schnell wachsen die 14 kleinen untermaßigen doch nicht


----------



## suerro (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:cdann werde ich die grosseltern rausholen


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nette Fische!

Ich hab heute schön geschneidert...
Angesichts des Wetters aber auch kein Wunder...#t


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> so schnell wachsen die 14 kleinen untermaßigen doch nicht



Sei denn sie altern so schnell wie er


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hauptsache die Minizander durften alle wieder schwimmen


----------



## suerro (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

natürlich sind alle zander, die unter 60 cm waren aus der hand wieder ins wasser geflutscht#d


ach übrigens Flo-König der kleine mit der hecht ist mein sohn )


----------



## Wizard2 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi hab auch mal wieder an die kamera gedacht, leider ist er kurz vorm knipsen umgekippt. hatte 81cm wieder auf den bikini bait:vik:
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/9103/cimg0461v.th.jpg


----------



## fishingchamp (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Am Rhein läufts dank dem niedrigen Stand echt gut!
Gestern konnte ich sogar meinen Rhein PB toppen.
Davor hatte ein Kumpel noch einen schicken 36er.
Außerdem gibts es relativ viele Zander.


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, das ne ganzschöne Klamotte ey! 

Was hatte der, wenn ma fragen darf!?


----------



## theundertaker (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der hatte bestimmt seine 53 cm..


----------



## TJ. (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem Prachtbarsch

Bei uns läufts auch recht gut am Neckar

War heute nochn bissele spinnfischen nachdem ich die letzten tage keine Zeit hatte. Und wie die letzten male in den letzten wochen hat sichs voll gelohnt.

Angefangen hats mit nem kleineren Barsch so ca. 27-28cm





Darauf Folgte wenig Später schon der große Bruder mit fast 34cm ein richtig guter.






Nachdem dann ne weile nix ging war Köderwechsel angesagt anderer
Gummi und schon nach wenigen würfen war die Rute Krumm und diesmal was besseres.
Zum Vorschein kan dann das hier





Mit 105cm immerhin über dem Meter.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Kuni, Petri zu dem Kollegen...!


----------



## fishingchamp (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Waller (-chen)!

@Thundertaker
Nur um 11 cm verschätzt. 
Mit 42 cm ein wirklich guter Rheinbarsch.
Auch wenn es größere gibt, sind die leider meist sehr scheu und launisch.
So kräftig wie der war, dachte ich beim Sehen (auf Sicht gebissen) an einen größeren Fisch bzw. ich hätte ihn da noch größer geschätzt.


----------



## minden (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch hier nochmal petri zu den Barschen FC, auch ein sehr schöner Walli#h


Da ich noch ´nen Bericht schreiben wollten zum letztem WE...hier mein neuer PB im Nachreichverfahren 
124er und schön fett:k:l
Bald hat sie 130+, dann besuch ich Sie wieder|rolleyes


----------



## Maok (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wahnsinnshecht! Echt toller Fisch und schöne Fotos! Petri!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Sebastian..
und natürlich auch allen anderen.
Soll ich Dir mal ein vernüftiges Kennzeichen für Dein Boot plotten?


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



minden schrieb:


> ...hier mein neuer PB im Nachreichverfahren
> 124er und schön fett:k:l
> Bald hat er 130+, dann besuch ich Sie wieder|rolleyes


Holymoly, das ist ne Rakete, digges Pötriiieee zu dem neuen PB, Basti.:m
Schicke Bilder....LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## minden (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Tommi.....

hahahaha...ja darauf sprechen mich alle an, is noch verbesserungsfähig 
Ich muss den Kahn noch lackieren, danach erst knapp ich Kennzeichen drann und sonst auch Aufkleber....

Falls de dich da auskennst...meld dich mal ü PM#h


----------



## jerkfreak (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Minden du Sack...! Auch hier nochmal ein fettes Petri zu der Mutti...! Einfach nur geil, wie du am FT abgeräumt hast...! TRAUMFISCH!!!


----------



## GuidoOo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Machne Leute haben sichs auch einfach verdient...!
Und so einer bist du mit großer Sicherheit!
Petri auch von meiner Seite zum neuen PB Hecht...!
Aber auch zum Rheinbarsch und zum Walli...!

Ich komm Sonntag mal wieder los, und Ferien sind bei mir leider keine Ferien--> Arbeiten! ^^

Greetz GuidoOo


----------



## Holger (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Minden, du Sack.....watt ein geiler Fisch ! 

Dickes Petri, den gönn ich dir von Herzen....|wavey:


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Minden, richtig geiler Fisch und die Bilder sind auch grandios...
ein dickes, fettes Petri auch von mir. 

mfg

Kleiner-Zander


----------



## Hackersepp (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Halleluja, - was für ein Schlachtschiff! 

Vor allem das 2. Bild verdeutlicht eindrucksvoll die Maße des Fisches. PEtri Heil Minden!|wavey:


----------



## Räuberspinner (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Schickes Gerät.
Der hätte auch als Außenborder fürs Boot funktioniert.
Petri.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Toller Fisch, Petri!


----------



## minden (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danköööö....

jau als ich das 2. Bild gesehen hatte, hab ich mich auch gewundert wie klein meine FInger sind|supergri


----------



## paul188 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jau abermals Petri an den M3er zur der Sau!

Habe auch noch nen schön gefärbten Zander und nen Hecht!


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ihr Freaks seit doch einfach nimma normal ey...!  Fettes Petri zu den Fischen! Vor allem zum Pike, den Zander hab ich doch schon im HF gesehn, oder!?

Ich glaub, solang ich noch an Krücken unterwegs bin (wohl noch 4-6 Wochen), schau ich einfach nimma hier in den Tröt rein, dann kann ich mich a net soo ärgern, dass ich momentan (in meim Urlaub!!!) *kotz* net los kann...!


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



paul188 schrieb:


> Jau abermals Petri an den M3er zur der Sau!
> 
> Habe auch noch nen schön gefärbten Zander und nen Hecht!


 

Sauuuuber!
PS: Das Echolot hab ich auch :m


----------



## piZ (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein schöner Barsch am Vereinsee auf nen 8cm Gufi.
35cm und 0,7kg​


----------



## Tüdde (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

aber der ist doch größer als 35 oder?#c
sag mal, hast du den einmal tags und einmal nachts fotographiert?;+|supergri


----------



## piZ (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich glaub der hatte 37cm
und beim ersten bild hab ich den kontrast verstärkt.
darum is der hintergrund so dunkel


----------



## Peter5Pan (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tag und Petri allen un-/erfolgreichen...

Hab heute Nacht im Rhein einen Zander von 52cm gefangen.
Kinderstube werden jetz die meisten von euch sagen womit sie möglicherweise auch Recht haben, aber das Kuriose daran war, dass ich den 1,5 -2 m vor der Steinpackung beim Köderfisch angeln an der Stipprute gefangen hab. Hat schon ordentlich Laune gemacht, zumal sonst außer ein paar grundeln gar nix ging.

MfG


----------



## Easy_1978 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, auch von mir mal wieder ein paar Fangmeldungen. Bin seit Samstag wieder auf Rügen und bin natürlich gleich wieder auf dem Wasser gewesen. Gestern waren drei Hechte kurz im Boot, einer wurde mitgenommen, da mein 9 Jähriger seinen ersten (70 cm) Hecht gefangen hat und ihn unbedingt mitnehmen wollte|supergri. Das ganze hat ne halbe Stunde gedauert und wir konnte zufrieden die Heimreise antreten. Komme gerade wieder vom Wasser und lasse die Eindrücke fü sich selber sprechen.









Waren heute wieder 3 Hechte, von denen alle wieder schwimmen dürfen. Hatte noch 5 weitere Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Heute war ich ca. 2 h auf dem Wasser. Mal sehen was die Woche noch so geht. Hoffe die Fotos gehen noch, ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn man alleine ist|supergri


----------



## GuidoOo (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sooo, heute war Abangeln vom Verein aus...
Also hieß es 5:15 aufstehen um halb 7 am Wasser sein...

Aufs Wasser gefahren sind Lasse und ich dann um 7:15...!
Nicht so wie die Anderen 

Naja, ich machs kurz, dieses Jahr durfte Lasse dann mal König werden...
Letztes Jahr hatte ja ich mit nem 98er der Ehre...
Dieses Jahr bekam Lasse dann gleich zum Anfang den Biss auf X-Rap und zum Vorschein kam nen riiiiichtig fetter Esox...!
http://img56.*ih.us/img56/4159/p1040757.jpg

Ich hatte nur 2 Fehlattacken beim Schleppen, Lasse fing noch nen 55er und das war der Vormittag...

Von mir aus nochmals nen ganz großes Petri an dich Lasse!
Viel Spaß beim Tanzen aufm Königsball !


----------



## G-hunter (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

auch petri von mir lasse
mfg sven


----------



## scemler (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wow, Petri, nur... wie groß war der Hecht?


----------



## minden (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jau sehr schööön....#h
Klasse Fisch#6#6


----------



## surfer93 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute mal mitm Boot draußen. Gab 4 Hechte udn 4 Brasche. Die Barsche alle so zwichen 25 udn 30 und zwei ganz kleine Hechte und die anderen beiden zwichen 60 und 70. Leider hab ich die Digi vergessen
Aber alle Fische schwimmen wieder glücklich

Gruß Tim


----------



## jerkfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem geilen Fisch...! Das is ein würdiger Königsfisch!!!

Klasse Lasse!!!


----------



## s_rathje (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Sooo, heute war Abangeln vom Verein aus...
> Also hieß es 5:15 aufstehen um halb 7 am Wasser sein...
> 
> Aufs Wasser gefahren sind Lasse und ich dann um 7:15...!
> ...




Sehr gut fotografiert! 
Aber trotzdem ein dickes Petri an Lasse#h


----------



## Meteraal (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich bringe mch dann ach ma in diesen Thread ein!!! da die Aal-Saison ja leider vorbei ist bin ich heute mit meiner jerke los um auch ma wieder nen Hecht zu fangen!! Und was dabei rau kam war mein "personal best" Hecht, der zudem auch mein erster Jerk-Hecht ist!! Und jetzt bin ich vo Jerk-Fieber gepackt worden! Soooooooo geil wie die Attachke im nur 50 cm tiefen Wasser war... auf einmal ein riesiges maul hinter dem salmo slider (10 cm)... einfach genial

Der Hecht hatte satte 81 cm und 3,25kg, was für unsrere kleinen wettern ( max. 3 meter breit!!) sch ein "gigantischer" Hecht ist. mann was freu ich mich=)=)=)=)!


----------



## Räuberspinner (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na dann mal Petri. Aber recht schlank der Gute.


----------



## bobbl (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heut war ich 20 Minuten Ageln.
5 Minuten bin ich gelaufen, hab an der ersten Stelle 2 Würfe gemacht und hing beim 3 fest.
Scheiß Ast dachte ich....als ich das Ding ranpumpte.
Doch plötzlich ging der Ast los...gut gekämpft hat er, wirklich!
5-6 Minuten trotz schwerem Gerät.
Währenddessen hatte ich eine sehr nette Dame, die auf ihrem Fahrrad entlanggefahren kam um Kescherhilfe gebeten.
Nach dem dritten Versuch lag er dann im Kescher und offensichtlich mein neuer PB.

98cm und ungelogene 7.2 Kilo [ausgeblutet].
Unglaublich fett der Gute.
Doch hier sind die Bilder  
Für den Rückweg brauchte ich dann natürlich ein wenig länger 
Und, auch wenn sie es wahrsch. nicht lesen kann, vielen Dank an die nette frau auf dem Fahrrad!


----------



## jerkfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri nach Nürnberg, schöner Pike...

Ich will auch endlich wieder raus können ey!!! Ich krieg noch nen Anfall!


----------



## Wizard2 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu den hechten,

@jerkfreak bist dir da sicher?, bei dem mist wetter? war nach 2 ca 80cm hechten pitschnaß


----------



## Trout Hunter (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

huhu,

gefangen in Lentföhrden
Köder: wachsmade
Normale Posemontagen 70cm vorfach

58cm nicht gewogen aber ich denke die hatte 3,5-4kg


----------



## sonni 2 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Danke für die Petris und auch selber Petri an alle Fänger XD :m


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger und @ marco: Viel Spaß beim Bodenputzen


----------



## Bassey (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Spiegelkarpfen unterliegen bei uns in Hessen keinem Schonmaß... Es ist eine Zuchtform, warum also nicht wie Rotauge & Co als Köder verwenden?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war am Samstag bei Schweinewetter (8 Grad, Dauerregen) an einem privatem Teich mit der GuFi-Rute unterwegs. Nach 10 Minuten schon zwei dicke Barsche (26,27cm) auf einen orangenen Kopyto in 8cm. Wenig später kam ein Barsch 28cm auf diesen Kopyto, der eine sehr breite Bisswunde hatte, so 8-9cm. Aber das mit der Bisswunde hatte mich wenig gewundert, weil wir dort immer wieder große Hechte fangen, letztes Jahr im Winter sogar einen von 11-Kilo (nicht ich, ein Freund). Wenig später biss dann ein Barsch ebenfalls von 27cm auf einen Gummifisch im Barschdesign (Kanibale|rolleyes). Auf den orangenen Kopyto gabs dann noch zwei kleinere Barsche von 24 und 22 cm. Dann war ich durchgefroren und bin nach Hause gegangen.


----------



## GuidoOo (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wahnsinn was momentan gefangen wird...!

Ich löse mal auf, der Hecht hatte "nur" 93cm 
War aber Fett wie Walli...


----------



## scemler (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was momentan gefangen wird...!
> 
> Ich löse mal auf, der Hecht hatte "nur" 93cm
> War aber Fett wie Walli...



Der sah aus wie deutlich über 'nen Meter. Was Perspektive so ausmacht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo, ihr lieben, bin auf "Brasch gestoßen" zahlenmäßig hammerviele, aber größenmäßig war nix Ü30 dabei, zumind. NOCH nicht  Sie sind also da, sie sind los, beissen tun sie auf, alles, was ins Wasser kommt, und ich hatte noch ein richtiges "Aha- Erlebnis": Als ich "selektiver" angeln wollte und nach ca. 15 kleineren und mittleren Barschen "was Richtiges" ans band bekommen, auf nen 10cm- No Action Shad von Exude, bekam ich einen Nachläufer, uns so was von einem Döbelvieh habt ihr wahrscheinlich noch nicht gefangen: Ich hatte ja schn einige Döbel der Ü60- Klasse, gefangen, aber die Ausmaße DIESES Teils waren JENSEITS der 65cm, wenn nicht fast 70cm!!! Ich habe ihn kurz unter der Oberfläche gesehen, ein richtiges MONSTER! leider drehte er ab.. aber ich weiss ja jetzt, wo er sich rumtreibt  Bilder hier, erfolgreiche Köder auf den Bildern: Ukelei Minnow 7cm von Ugly Dickling, Sinking Minnow von Tsunami, 6 cm in Redhead, und auch mehrfach punkten durfte der "Salmo Bullhead"- 5 cm, Koppenimitat


----------



## Meteraal (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich konnte heute erneut einen hecht von 54 cm auf salmo slider fangen!!!! 
Der lütte Schniebler schwimmt natürlich wieder!!!!=)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern...#h

Ich hätte da auch noch einen von heute...|rolleyes





98 cm hatte der Kollege.:m


----------



## bobbl (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wahnsinn,
So einen zu fangen, ist echt ein tolles Erlebnis!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri Tommy !!! |bigeyes
So einen fängt man nicht alle Tage! Der hat bestimmt die 20 Pfund Marke geknackt?


----------



## Räuberspinner (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bin sprachlos.
Ich schneider mir einen ab und dann sowas......
Dickes fettes Petri:m


----------



## Omega (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was für eine Granate !! #d   Super Fisch


----------



## paul188 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja fettes Petri!!!! Super Teil#6 Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Fisch bei dir


----------



## Debilofant (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Aua, was´n Stachelritter, Petri Heil! #r

Schon doll, was hier die letzte Zeit so alles an tollen Fängen reingflattert kam, wohl allen, die ans Wasser kommen.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Hackersepp (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Unglaublich, welche Fänge momentan eintrudeln!
Petri Tommi!

Ist der Stachler auf dem einen Auge blind?


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Tommy #6


----------



## Felipe95 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo alle zusammen !



 


In euren Augen evtl. kein großer aber für mich mein größter bis jetzt mit knapp 80cm ! ich konnte ihn gestern in einem unserer Vereinsweiher erbeuten mit einem tandemspinnen (meiner meinung nach fast immer der beste Köder für hecht)

MfG Felix


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum PB Hecht und Tommy ein *FETTES PETRI* zu der Stachelmaschine!!! Was für eine Granate!!! |bigeyes


----------



## bobbl (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein schöner Hecht, Petri!


----------



## minden (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Alter das is mal nen kompakter Zander...dickes petri Tommy|bigeyes#6#6#6


----------



## Omega (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Felix Petri zu deinem Hecht!  #6


----------



## Wizard2 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri tommy, das ist ja mal ein moster von zander


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern...#h
> 
> Ich hätte da auch noch einen von heute...|rolleyes
> 
> ...




Petri Tommi..die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor...vieleicht sehen Wir uns am Samstag....


----------



## offense80 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an Tommi zu diesem "Schlachtschiff" und auch an Felix zu deinem bisher größten Hecht. 80 cm ist doch schon ne Marke! Da fehlt es dir doch nicht mehr viel zum Meter. Und den bekommst du sicher auch bald!


----------



## Koalano1 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gaaanz dickes Petri!
Das nenn ich mal nen Zander!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch von mir ein gaaaaaanz dickes Petri @ Tommy!|wavey:
Ich hab mir mal geschworen,wenn ich nen Zander über 20pfd fange ,dann lass ich mir den Kopf ausstopfen!|bla:


----------



## Jose (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal geschworen,wenn ich nen Zander über 20pfd fange ,dann lass ich mir den Kopf ausstopfen!|bla:



und dann?


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein gaaaaaanz dickes Petri @ Tommy!|wavey:
> Ich hab mir mal geschworen,wenn ich nen Zander über 20pfd fange ,dann lass ich mir den Kopf ausstopfen!|bla:


mit was denn?


----------



## Leski (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dann läasst dir deinen Kopf ausstopfen?dann kannst aber nimma Angeln gehn


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



paul188 schrieb:


> Ja fettes Petri!!!! Super Teil#6 Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Fisch bei dir


 
Da hast Du natürlich recht, wurde auch mal Zeit :m
Ich habe heute noch Muskelkater von dem Grinsen gestern bis spät in die Nacht rein....

Danke an alle für die Petris..#h

Und auch ein dickes Pertri von mir an alle anderen Fänger, besonders zum neuen Hecht Pb..

Die drei hier sind die von heute...

ein 92er 




ein 79er 




und ein 77er. 


 
und der der von meinem Sohn von vorgestern hätte ich beinahe vergessen...


----------



## Colophonius (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri,
dein Sohn hats aber gut so zum angeln mitgenommen zu werden #6


----------



## Kark (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte am Wochenende 5 Hechte verhaften.
Fotos gibts im Jerkbait-Fänge Thread

KLICK

Ansonsten dickes Petri an alle anderen erfolgreichen.....

Grüße

Kark


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich kipp um .... 
:c:c
alle fangen was und ich komm einfach nich los ! ... :-( 
 ganz dickes petri allen zusammen !!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war heute noch mal zusammen mit meinem Sohn ein wenig vertikalen.
Wir fingen zusammen 11 Zander um die 50cm 




Nur mein Sohn machte da die Aussnahme. 
Er fing einen Zander von genau 80 cm. 
Was gleichzeitig sein erster Zander überhaupt war.


----------



## Bullwide (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Tommi

früh übt sich wer ein meister werden will |supergri


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Unglaublich was ihr da immer rauszieht *neid*


----------



## jerkfreak (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri Tommy, aber vor allem an dein Sohn, des mal ne Kiste...! Schöner Fisch!


----------



## Mr.ABCD (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

melde mich auch ma wieder.
petri an alle besonders an tommis sohn.
was hatte denn der gute Zander(KG)?
MfG mr.abcd


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Tommi...würde den Hintergrund mal bearbeiten...


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Tommy & TommySan #6


----------



## Gorcky (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab auch noch einen vom letzten WE.

Darf ich vorstellen: Mein neuer PB!!!:k:k:l
119 cm (wobei das Bild finde ich nicht gerade soooo danach aussieht)
geschätzte 28-30 Pfund.
Köder: ca. 18cm langer Rot-Schwarz gestreifter Eigenbau (aus Holland) Jerk.

Mein Gott, was hab ich mich gefreut....

P.S.: Petri Tommy an dich und deinen "Kurzen"!!:m


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum PB#6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hab auch mal wieder was zu melden: 62er Hecht auf 18cm (tot) Rotauge. Der Biss an sich und das verschlingen des Köfis hat gut 5 Minuten gedauert. Der musste den auch erstmal runterkriegen. Erst dann ist er abgezogen und erst dann hat sich ein Anschlag gelohnt. War echt ne Zitterpartie die viel Fingerspitzengefühl verlangt hat.
Ein Bild folgt noch.


----------



## jerkfreak (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Gorcky zum neuen PB...! Geiler Fisch! Wobei, sorry, meinst echt das der an die 30 geht!? Aber nichts desto trotz n richtig schöner Fisch, bei, wies scheint absolutem Schei..wetter...!?

@Fangenichts: Petri zum Pike. Ja, manchmal verlangen einem die Jungs ganzschön Geduld ab, hm...!?


----------



## zanderzone (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Hab auch noch einen vom letzten WE.
> 
> Darf ich vorstellen: Mein neuer PB!!!:k:k:l
> 119 cm (wobei das Bild finde ich nicht gerade soooo danach aussieht)
> ...



Petri!!!! 
Aber ich glaube, die Gewichtsnummer stimmt nicht, es sei denn her hatte noch 5 KG Blei im Magen! Denke, dass er so seine 20 Pfund hatte!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil den Fängern #6


----------



## Angler95 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dickes Petri schöne Zander 

auch ein Petri zu den Hechten


----------



## crazyracer22 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zur PB ( 30 Pf sind es nicht ein kollege von mir hat vor 10 Tagen einen 34 Pf Hecht gefangen und der war um einiges dicker und hatte 129cm ) und an die anderen Fänge.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum PB! Der Bildname ist auch sehr geil 
Heute nach 2 Stunden - mit 5 Abrissen - bedient geschneidert.


----------



## crazyracer22 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte gestern einen 67cm Hecht beim DS überlisten dachte erst an einem richtig schönen Barsch, naja man steckt nicht drin!!!!!


----------



## Steph75 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein gaaaaaanz dickes Petri @ Tommy!|wavey:
> Ich hab mir mal geschworen,wenn ich nen Zander über 20pfd fange ,dann lass ich mir den Kopf ausstopfen!|bla:


 
Muhaha.
Den Kopf willst du dir ausstopfen lassen? Das würde ich mir an deiner Stelle aber gründlich überlegen. Ich will es nicht sicher behaupten, aber ich denke,das es sich nicht besonders gut lebt mit ner ausgestopften Rübe....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Gorky zum neuen PB, und natürlich an alle anderen Fänger.

Eine Runde schleppen heute ergab einen 84 er Hecht. 




Abends wollte ich es noch mal auf Zander probieren. Diesmal allerdings vom Ufer aus.
Jedoch muß ich wohl irgend etwas grundlegend verkehrt gemacht haben.
Denn nicht ein Zander nahm den Cop Shad, sondern ein 84er Rapfen.


----------



## MOORLA (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi leute,

konnte bei uns im fluss auch ein hechtpärchen erwischen... an einer stelle einen 87er und einen 77er! beide gefangen auf großen löffelblinker in silber!


----------



## kspr (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tommi deine Fehler würde ich auch öfters gerne mal machen


----------



## grazy04 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hammerfänge !!! Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## batron (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schönes Foto tommy#6, wie der rapfen so glänzt in der sonne...
bei uns regnet es seit 3 tagen 

gruss tilo


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Tommi-Engel:

Ganz dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen. Du hast auch eine echt tolle Website! Da ich auch jetzt nach längerer Pause wieder mit dem Angeln in den NL beginne und mir ein Boot gekauft habe würde mich mal interessieren welche Gewässer du in den NL befischst. Antwort auch gerne als PN. Danke

Gruß

ZanderCatcher2007

________________________________________________________

*#6#6#6 Catch & Release #6#6#6
Hier kann man erkennen, für wen Angeln eine Leidenschaft,*
*für wen nur Hobby ist!*


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Tommi, hast du auch noch nen anderen Blick drauf?


----------



## Easy_1978 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute auch mal wieder mit dem Boot los und es krachte auch wieder gewaltig. 4 Hechte innerhalb von 2 h. einer kam mit nach Hause:




1,08 m bei 27 Pfund!!! Das war vielleicht ein fetter Apperat. Das was mich aber am meisten überraschte, war der -C&R ler bitte nicht weiterlesen- Mageninhalt. Zwei Zander, 1 ca. 40 cm und der andere ca. 20 cm. Hatte ich noch nie sowas. Zander sind eigentlich auch nicht so dolle vertreten hier oben.


----------



## jerkfreak (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geiler Fisch mit super Zeichnung, muss man lassen...! Petri dazu!!!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @ alle fänger! Lasst euch doh mal die Köpfe ausstopfen...:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Omega (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Super schöne Zeichnung der Hecht !  #6


----------



## Räuberspinner (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Alter Falter. Was ein Brocken. An Nahrung hats dem wirklich nicht gefehlt.
Fettes Petri zum fetten Hecht.


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das muss ich sagen , so viel Gewicht bei der Länge!

Was ne Granate Petri!
Wirklich gut gezeichnet bis zum Schnabel

LG Svenno


----------



## bobbl (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Geiler Fisch!
Petri!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier  zwei Bilder von Gestern...sind leider nicht gut geworden weil ich allein unterwegs war...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Badboy wo gibts denn noch solch Fische bei uns in der umgebung! petri auch den anderen fänger besonders zum Sumohecht!!!!#6


----------



## Easy_1978 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke, Sumo-HEcht ist wohl der richtige Begriff|supergri Frage mich nur, wie ihr immer solche geilen Fotos hinbekommt, wo ein 80 iger Hecht aussieht als wenn er 1,20 hat#c bei mir sehen die fotos immer gleich aus


----------



## takker (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hier zwei Bilder von Gestern...sind leider nicht gut geworden weil ich allein unterwegs war...


 
als erinnerung an die schönen tiere sind die fotos doch i. und dafür leben sie noch :m
das ist besser als ein foto vor der wachmachine zu Hause :v


----------



## takker (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> Danke, Sumo-HEcht ist wohl der richtige Begriff|supergri Frage mich nur, wie ihr immer solche geilen Fotos hinbekommt, wo ein 80 iger Hecht aussieht als wenn er 1,20 hat#c bei mir sehen die fotos immer gleich aus


 
Schnapp Dir ne Spiegelreflex und dann stülp Dir nen Weitwinkel drauf... mit einwenig Übung machst Du aus jeder 90er Schmerle ne 110er Grossbrassenfresser.


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> Danke, Sumo-HEcht ist wohl der richtige Begriff|supergri Frage mich nur, wie ihr immer solche geilen Fotos hinbekommt, wo ein 80 iger Hecht aussieht als wenn er 1,20 hat#c bei mir sehen die fotos immer gleich aus


 
Grins 

Gewusst wie und du brauchst nicht mal ne Spiegelreflex mit Weitwinkelobjektiv!#6
Petri zum stattlichen Esox!
Auch Petri an BadBoy !

Ich bin morgen wieder los


----------



## takker (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Grins
> 
> Gewusst wie und du brauchst nicht mal ne Spiegelreflex mit Weitwinkelobjektiv!#6


 
Gewusst wie ist natürlich ne Aussage, die nie ganz verkehrt ist. Nur ob easy dadurch jetzt besser seine Fische forotgrafieren kann wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Mit einem WW wirst Du den Fisch deutlich größer abbilden als mit nem normalen Objektiv. Einwenig kenn ich mich schon mit fotografieren aus  Ansonsten erklär mir mal bitte die Technik, ich lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## taribial (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> Danke, Sumo-HEcht ist wohl der richtige Begriff|supergri Frage mich nur, wie ihr immer solche geilen Fotos hinbekommt, wo ein 80 iger Hecht aussieht als wenn er 1,20 hat#c bei mir sehen die fotos immer gleich aus



hallo,
auf deinen Fotos ist mir aufgefallen, das Du deine Ellenbogen einknickst!
Wenn du Fische grösser aussehen lassen willst mußt du die Arme in richtung Kammara strecken.
So wirst du kleiner und der Fisch größer...aber psst.
Haste nicht von mir.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



badboy199 schrieb:


> ..sind leider nicht gut geworden weil ich allein unterwegs war...


 
Sorry, ich habe es leider nicht mehr geschaft...
Aber trotzdem Petri, und natürlich auch an Easy_1978 und allen anderen...


----------



## jkc (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs! Geile Fische! Hab die letzten Tage nur diesen Zander an nennenswerten Fischen erwischt, totz extrem niedrigem Wasserstand.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Easy
Guck mal hier: http://www.jigfanatics.de/allgberichte/fotografieren/fische.html
Mit der einen Hand den Kiemengriff und mit der zweiten Hand an der Afterflosse halten. Dann die Arme versuchen möglichst gut hinter dem Körper verstecken.


----------



## Hansemann 28 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle und besonders an Minden und Tommi!

Konnte heute morgen auch mal wieder zwei bessere ans Band bringen.

Bilder sind mit selbstauslöser gemacht,sehen daher nicht ganz so klasse aus.

65cm
http://img40.*ih.us/img40/9976/hms044.jpg
71cm
http://img197.*ih.us/img197/3278/hms043x.jpg

Gruß Heinz


----------



## G-hunter (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri schöner zander


----------



## GuidoOo (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Richtig gute Z-Fische!
Petri...!!!

Heute war bei mir nen "Scheiß" Tag..
Naja wir wollen uns nicht beklagen...
Schönes Wetter, nen Fisch gabs auch...
Aber durch 6 Grad kaltes Wasser latschen, muss nicht sein 

Jedenfalls konnte ich meine neue JerkCombo einweihen 

Hier der Gute:
http://img33.*ih.us/img33/2770/p1040763t.jpg

Greetz Guido


----------



## Sebastian R. (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch Guido, ein herrlich gezeichneter Fisch #6

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg bei einem Meterhecht im Herbst!

Grüße, Seb


----------



## Tewi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

von mir auch nen fettes petri zum esox!
schön gezeichneter fisch.... weiterso!!!


----------



## hasenzahn (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nabend Gemeinde. In der Elbe gab es heute auch Fisch, acht Rapfen zwischen 65 und 80 Zentimeter, einer durfte mit mir nach Hause fahren. Außerdem gabs noch einen 65ger Hecht. Rapfen auf Heinz- und Z-Blinker. Hecht auf Gufi. 
Schöne Grüße von der Elbe.:vik:


----------



## Brassenkaiser (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier mal wieder ein Zander von meinem Kumpel Veit, gefangen am letzten Donnerstag an der Elbe auf Salt Shaker. Hatte 93 cm!!!





Ich selbst hatte in den letzten Tagen an der Saale mehrere Hechte bis 82 cm, aber leider nie eine Kamera dabei. 
Als ich mit Veit letzten Dienstag gemeinsam unterwegs war, konnte ich einen 82er Karpfen regulär auf Salt Shaker fangen, Veit hatte einen 63er Zander.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil und schönen Gruß #6


----------



## Danni83 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!
Bei mir hat´s gestern auch wieder gescheppert...


----------



## Easy_1978 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke für die antworten. da meine digicam beim ausflug nass geworden ist, muss ich mir nun eh was neue holen. werd mir mal ne spiegelreflex holen und euch dann spätestens weihnachten ordentlich bilder um die ohren hauen:vik:

danke.

petri an alle fänger.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|bigeyes Wow, super Zander! :l
Wie groß war er denn?


----------



## Danni83 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du von vornerein große Fische fängst, dann brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, wie man sie "groß" fotografiert  #y

81 cm hatte die Gute, damit meinen PB schön nach oben gestocht  :q


----------



## kspr (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schön das bei Frauen auch gleich die Fische Feminin sind


----------



## Danni83 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Also bei dem Bauchumfang glaube ich nicht mehr, dass es ein Bock war... |kopfkrat


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Danni83 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn du von vornerein große Fische fängst, dann brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, wie man sie "groß" fotografiert


 
Sehr gerne... ...wenn du mir die Methode verrätst...:q

Dickes Petri noch zum Stachelritter PB!


----------



## minden (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Klasse Fische die gefangen wurden....petri!!!

Und auch mal wieder schönnnne Fotos#6


----------



## DerChups (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dann stell ich auch mal einen Räuber ein, der mir anfang
September abends auf den Köderfisch ging (um 23:40)
Der Rapfen war c.a. 70cm. Genau gemessen hab ich nicht
wollte ihn nicht so stressen bevor er wieder schwimmen darf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Danni zum neuen PB Zander...würde mich mal interessieren wo den gefangen hast? Nicht etwa in Duisburg?


----------



## micbrtls (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sonst sehen nur die Fische gut aus, aber so langsam können sich auch Fänger sehen lassen...|rolleyes

Petri allen Fängern....:m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ihr fangt hier zander|kopfkrat also hecht läuft bei mir ja wirklich klasse dieses jahr nur iwie wollte noch KEIN EINZIGER zander ans band#q#q naja ich werds morgen mal wieder probieren...dann seht ihr hier ma n meter zander


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Sonst sehen nur die Fische gut aus, aber so langsam können sich auch Fänger sehen lassen...|rolleyes
> 
> Petri allen Fängern....:m


 
Ach du, Danke Tommi, das hätte jetzt ja echt nicht Not getan :m

Petri auch an die anderen!#6

*duck und wech*


----------



## Danni83 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Ihr fangt hier zander|kopfkrat also hecht läuft bei mir ja wirklich klasse dieses jahr nur iwie wollte noch KEIN EINZIGER zander ans band#q#q naja ich werds morgen mal wieder probieren...dann seht ihr hier ma n meter zander



So, dann bin ich mal heute auf den Meter gespannt...
Den auf Ansage, dann ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dir|bigeyes


----------



## paul188 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jau dickes Petri an alle Fänger!!!! sind echt geile Fische dabei!!! #6

Ich war die letzten Tage auch los...

gruß paul


----------



## paul188 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

noch welche


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul,
geile Fische...#6



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Ach du, Danke Tommi, das hätte jetzt ja echt nicht Not getan :m


 
War auch nicht persönlich gemeint...#h|supergri


----------



## fishcatcher99 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @ Paule!#h


----------



## Danni83 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul!#6
Der Ausflug hat sich ja gelohnt!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Jungs und Mädel, 

schicke Zander habt ihr da gefangen! Petri besonders zu dem Damen-Duo und Pauls Stachlerorgie;-)

Bei uns läufts heuer leider mehr als Mau. Die hervorragenden Zanderstellen des letzten Jahres scheinen versiegt...

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## MOORLA (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger!!

super fische! bei uns ist es leider ziemlich mau ... waren die letzten tage draussen und konnte überhaupt keine fänge verbuchen :-(

naja wird schon wieder... ^^

lg
alex


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Danni 83: war eig nur n scherz am rande also mal ganz ehrlich ich hab einen gefangen|rolleyesdes problem is nur der hatte stolze 34 cm  ich war eig auch auf hecht aus und dann ging mir des kleine teil auf nen 18 cm nils master;+ also dann der kleine zander rauskam dacht ich mir ich seh nich richtig|kopfkrat iwas stimmt da nich wenn ich auf zander angle kommt nix dabei raus und wenn ich mit etwas größeren wobblern auf hecht schleppe geht mir n zander drauf....ich weis langsam nichmehr weiter#q


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der absolute WAHNSINN!!!!!!! Ich sag nur 1 Stunde Drill...:vik::vik::vik::vik:

gefangen in der Lippe, aber lassen wir mal die Bilder für sich sprechen...

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/2025/imgp0461r.jpg

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/5550/imgp0460.jpg

http://img243.*ih.us/img243/7899/imgp0454.jpg

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/2379/imgp0456.jpg


----------



## Räuberspinner (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber.
1 Stunde Drill..... Da hat man was fürs Geld.:m
Schicker Fisch.
Petri Heil.....natürlich auch an alle anderen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## bobbl (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Leckeres Teil!
Wie? Worauf? Gerät?

Petri Heil!


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich habe noch eine Geschtichte eines Kurzurlaubs aus München von letzter Woche für euch, eigentlich sollte es ein kurzer Ausflug an einen See bei Unterföhring werden, bei dem ich Hechte und Barsche und evtl. auch Zander erbeuten wollte. "Leider"  kam es ganz anders. Zu Tagesbeginn, genauer gesagt letzten Samstag, erstmal zum Angelgeschäft den Tagesschein fürs Gewässer lösen. Gemäß meinen Vorstellungen und allgemeinen Erfahrungen lege ich bei ca. 2-3 Grad Lufttemp. und Schneeregen keinen großen Wert darauf, möglichst früh am Gewässer zu sein, da es bei solchen Bedingungen keine große Rolle spielt, wann man anfängt zu angeln. Am Gewässer angekommen, Größe 32 ha, Tiefe bis 7m, also eher flach, mit ausgedehnten Flachzonen und sandigem Grund schaute ich mich erstmal um- was natürlich Überwindung kostet, bei beissendem Wind, peitschendem Regen, trotz guter Kleidung- das Gesicht ist immer ein Stück frei... verlor ich doch fast die Lust am angeln, dachte an Umkehr, bevor ich überhaupt angefangen habe. Ich ging am 
Ufer entlang, versuchte, markante Strukturen, Hindernisse, Untiefen usw. auszumachen. Ich fand zunächst nur einen Steg, der 5 m ind Gewässer rein ragte, sonst NICHTS! Nach 40 min. sah ich nicht weit vom Ufer entfernt einen springenden Fisch, nach weiteren 20 min. glaubte ich, ich träumte: HIER, in dieser Bucht des Sees, tummelte sich eine Forelle an der anderen, gerade mal 3-5m vom Ufer weg, man konnte sie im flachen Wasser sehen, ich vergewissterte mich noch schnell, ob das wirklich ein "legitim zu beangelnder Bereich" ist, und nach genauer Prüfung des Ufers sowie nochmaligem Lesen des Tagesscheins stand fest: alles okay, hier werde ich angeln! Ich sprintete gegen den Wind zum Auto- und glaubt mir, seit ich die Forellen sah, war mir auf einmal soo warm, ich hätte keine jacke mehr gebraucht- holte meine Spinnrute und Köder und im selben Tempo zurück, nach einer halben Stunde war ich wieder in der interessanten Bucht- ja, die Forellis sind noch da. Auf Nr. sicher gehend lasse ich trotz des klaren Wassers mein schwarzes Stahlvorfach dran- man weiss ja nie an unbekannten Gewässern, und schicke meinen silbernen 1er Spinner auf die Reise- nach 2 Kurbelumdrehungen ruckt es kräfitg und die erste Forelle machte sich auf zu ihrem Landgang. 5 weitere Würfe später hatte ich insgesamt 5 Forellen gefangen, und da ich nass, glücklich und hungrig war, begab ich mich früh genug auf den Heimweg- es heisst ja, man soll aufhören, wenns am schönsten ist! Die Freundin will ja auch nicht so lange allein sein! Ich will hier nochmals betonen: ich war NICHT an einem Forellen"puff", an keinem Privatsee, sondern hatte mir einfach durch Beobachtungsgabe und Geduld einen guten Platz ausgeguckt, hier die bilder: Köder waren übrigens: 1er Silber Mepps, Salmo Bullhead in 5cm, Power- Catcher von Spro in 5cm, Redhead, und ein Blinker- 6gr., den ich schon ewig habe, Fabrikat Balzer...
So kam es doch ganz anders als gedacht, aber auch solch positive Überraschungen heisse ich willkommen. Da es, wie schon erwähnt, keine kommerzielle Anlage oder Privatsee war, poste ich die Forellis hier rein, auch wenn es wohl Zuchtforellen sind, die wohl aus einem früheren Besatz stammen.


----------



## Danni83 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!
Wie sahen deine Arme anschließend aus? Gut lang, oder?


----------



## Kärnten Angler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem Hammer-Fisch!

Paar mehr Infos wären noch interessant gewesen


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke für die petris! 
ich war total platt danach! der hat ohne ende gekämpft! arme hingen bis zu den knien! |bla: 
meine rolle hatte teilweise kaum noch schnur drauf. mein gerät war eigentlich für barsche oder mittlere hechte ausgelegt! hatte geflochtene stroft mit 8kg tragkraft drauf, an einer Shimano Force Master mit "30gr"-wurfgewicht und der Shimano Slade 2500!!
gefangen auf gufi nachmittags um 15uhr!

1,86m lang und ca. 90pfund schwer!:vik::vik:

reicht das an infos!?:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum ausnahme Wels...so einen Wels fängt man nicht jeden Tag...konnte heute einen schönen Rhein Zander zum Fotoshooting überreden...


----------



## Danni83 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ah, da ist der ja #r Alex!
Werde mich dann jetzt mal zur Frühschicht begeben |gaehn:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri zum Megalippewels und natürlich den anderen fängern!#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

das nenne ich mal ein fisch. petri zum wels


----------



## MOORLA (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dickes petri auch von mir! hammer teil, wenn man die bedingungen berücksichtigt ;-)


----------



## Criss81 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Wels, das Lächeln ist dir voll ins Gesicht geschnitzt, schön

Natürlich auch ein Petri an alle anderen erfolgreichen Fängern.


----------



## ado (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute,

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich wollte ihn hier trotzdem zeigen 












Hat zwar knapp die Metermarke verfehlt aber auf nen 8cm Gummi in nem 5 Meter breiten Fluss doch ne spaßige Angelegenheit.

By the way, Petri auch natürlich an alle anderen Fänger! Super geile Zander und ein echt super geiler Waller am feinen Gerät ein Traum!


----------



## paul188 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hui, super Wels #6....
 und Petri auch zum Rheinzander#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



paul188 schrieb:


> Hui, super Wels #6....
> und Petri auch zum Rheinzander#6


 
Dem schließe ich mich an.
Petri auch den anderen Fängern....#6


----------



## fishcatcher99 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes PETRI zum Wels!  Von sowas kann manch einer (ich) nur träumen!|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Krasser Wels, und dann noch aus der Lippe!

Respekt! Dickes Petri!


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So nun will ich meinen gestrigen Fang auch einmal präsentieren!
da ich von unseren Vereinsgewässern die nase voll habe, da dort scheinbar nichts zu erbeuten ist außer untermaßigen, hatte ich mir eine tageskarte für ein Vereinsfreies gewässer gekauft!
ergebnis: vier kleine 50er, einen großen verloren und den schönen 80er hier:






ich wusste langsam echt nicht mehr wieviel spaß angeln doch machen kann


----------



## fishcatcher99 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PETRI schöner Hecht!
Ich kenne dein Problem! Bei mir istz nicht anders! Im Moment ist einfach tote Hose (zumindest bei mir)|kopfkrat


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Hechtsegen...das mit den Vereinsgewässern ist wohl überall das gleiche


----------



## Seele (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem Waller. Echt starkes Teilm vor allem um diese Jahrezeit. Nur wenn ich das Maul so anschau war der glaub ich starker Raucher


----------



## Nightboy222 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich war heute mal ein wenig Angeln und hab ihn erfolgreich beendet
kleiner Hecht 45cm, einen größeren 74cm,einen 32cm Barsch und viele kleine,einen Aal ca 69cm um 4 uhr 43;D ja geht !!


----------



## Meteraal (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ui fettes petrie zu der guten strecke!!#6#6


----------



## Glenneangler (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!
Das jetzt noch Aale beisen hätte ich nicht gedacht!#c


----------



## Nightboy222 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Glenneangler schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!
> Das jetzt noch Aale beisen hätte ich nicht gedacht!#c



Erstmal danke;-)
Tja ich sag es doch, der Aal ist mein meist gefangenster Fisch
Und siehste mal  der hat nachmittags gebissen!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Nightboy222: du kannst dich glücklichschätzen dass du ein solches gewässer kennst (keine angler da- mitten im wald)! bewahre es dir 
ich bin jedenfalls neidisch 
und natürlich ein dickes petri zu deinen fängen!!


----------



## zandertex (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo,72er aus dem Rhein,heute Nacht.
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...reiche auch noch mal 3 Fische nach...
...der Aal hat sich bei Jiggen in die Schnur gedreht...war ne krasse Sache...


----------



## H3ndrik (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

klasse fische!!! Aber das mit dem Aal ist ja eine fette Nummer!!!echt krass! petri heil
gruß H3ndrik


----------



## Lenny20 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*





Gebissen auf einen 5er spinner


----------



## jerkfreak (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem Barsch!

Jetzt sag aber nicht, dass du den die Tage erst gefangen hast!? Ich würd hier ohne Thermo nichtmehr vor die Tür gehn und du hast n T-Shirt an!?


----------



## Lenny20 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

nene 
der barsch wurde anfang august gefangen! hatte leider mein maßband vergessen 
poste den erst jezt weil ich erst seit 2 tagen im board bin 
übrigends hat der barsch wahnsinnig spaß gemacht..dachte erst es hätte ein hecht gebissen!2m vorm ufer hat er nochmal ordentlich schnur genommen..
dann kam die überraschung!für den schönen moment durfte er auch unverlezt weiterschwimmen


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petrin euch allen...

War heute das erste mal jaanz alleine mitm Boot los...

Naja wollt an son Seerosenfeld und für diese blöden Seerosen is es zu kalt|uhoh::q

Also kuam noch Seerosen da, naja egal...Schön mitm Spinner gefischt nix...

Einen Jackall(Illex) Chubby M Dran gemacht(is nicht der fette sondern ein längerlicher)...Ganz langsam geführt und nen Mini-Rapfen gefangen so15-20cm...
Auf den gleichen 5 Minuten später nen etwa gleichgroßen Barsch...Von da an, war ich von dem teil überzeugt, war sein erster Einsatz...Dann ging nix mehr...

Hab dann noch die normalen Chubbys dran gemacht, auch nix...Naja mir war schweinekalt, vom zurücksetzten der Fischte hatte ich seeeehr kalte Finger...Zwiscehndurch is noch ein rehctgroßer Fisch komplett ausm Wasser gesprungen...

Okay, wieder Den Chubby-M in gelb mit organgem Streifen am Bauch montiert..Paar Würfe, nichts...Nochmal n paar Würfe, immer noch nichts...

Wurf neben nee Seerose, 3 Kurbelumdrehungen, das Wasser spritzte und Die Bremse sprang auch kurz für so 10-15 Meter an...


Als ich uihn dqann im Boot hatte, mein erster "richtiger" Rapfen, kein Maßband dabei, hatte so 40-50cm...Auch zurückgesetzt...


Hab ein Bild aufm Handy, bekomm das da aber nicht runter#c...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## suerro (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dickes petri an alle ..

komme auch  grad vom rhein zurück, konnte insgesamt 4 zander überlisten|rolleyes
nur die größen lassen zu wünschen übrig.
drei waren 50-55cm und ein 62ér war dabei.wegen der fotoqualität entschuldige ich mich. ich war allein unterwegs und konnte mit der selbstauslöser meiner handy fotografieren,
musste mich auch beeilen weill die zander kein lust hatten bei mir zu bleiben


----------



## Bullwide (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PETRI Suerro #6

War gestern auch los , konnte aber nur 2 fangen und hatte 
super viele Bisse und aussteiger , vielleicht wirds ja heute besser


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil Suerro!


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@nightboy: also solche klasse gewässer gibts beu uns nicht, hier gibt es nur gewässer die mehr als regelmäßig befischt werden! aber das heißt nicht dass sie alle schlecht sind!
ich habe es zB nicht weit bis zur Bleiloch (aber bei mir siehts immer schlecht aus mit Tageskartekaufen - bin Student...#t)

welches video meinst du eigentlich genau? auf der seite sind mehrere!

petri an alle fänger!!
@stefanwitteborg: hatte der aal direkt auf den Gufi gebissen??? oder eher durch zufall sich ins Vf gewickelt? ich mein nen raubaal scheint es ja zu sein... echt klasse!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ stefanwitteborg:
WOW- das ist echt ma nen Brocken (Feuerwehrschlauch)! Den haste aber nicht zurück gesetzt oder?|rolleyes
Dickes Petri !
@ all die anderen Fänger:
Auch Dickes Petri! So wies aussieht,geht der Zander ja noch-mal sehen ob ich Heute Abend noch mal nen Ansitzt starte!|rolleyes
mfg:vik:


----------



## suerro (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke für die petris,

@bullwide fisch ist, trotz niedrigwasser da nur ich kriege immer die kleinen ab  ich muss dieses jahr noch 90+ schaffen.
hoffentlich klappts heute..


----------



## H3ndrik (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo suerro.,
wo gehst du denn imer am rhein angeln? in duisburg?melde dich doch mal per pn.!


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri!


----------



## crazyracer22 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!!
War heute morgen mit meinem Bellyboot draußen, musste mein neues Echolot einweihen. 
Als ich alles aufgebaut hatte und mich hingesetzt habe ist mir sofort aufgefallen das etwas nicht in Ordnung nach ca. 2sec hatte ich feuchte und kalte vier Buchstabem das mir aber s.....egal war! Habe es knappe 2 Stunden ausgehalten hatte zwei Bisse auf Sandras die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte, wenig später konnte ich einen 42cm Barsch beim Dropshoten überlisten der sich leider beim Fotoshooting wieder verabschiedete#q. 
Naja kann man nichts machen 5 Minuten später hing der nächste etwas kleiner 38cm! Ihn konnte ich knipsen jedoch spinnt meine Digicam ein wenig ( denke mal Wasserschaden ) Schöne Grüße


----------



## kaizr (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri !


----------



## Danni83 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!
Bellyboot, einfach zu geil, denke mal, dass ich das im nächsten Jahr auch mal in Angriff nehmen werde


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@allredl...der Raubaal hatte sich eingewickelt, Haken war auf jeden Fall nicht im Maul...


----------



## Bassey (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @allredl...der Raubaal hatte sich eingewickelt, Haken war auf jeden Fall nicht im Maul...


 
Das war kein Raubaal... Das war ein Bondage-Aal... Im Darkroom war wohl nix los ^^


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Bassey schrieb:


> Das war kein Raubaal... Das war ein Bondage-Aal... Im Darkroom war wohl nix los ^^



:q:q:q:q:q:q
aber der steht dann sicher nicht auf solche Köderfarben?!
naja gut Aale haben immer nen darkroom vor augen, bei deren Sehvermögen


----------



## spin89 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So is zwar schon ein bisschen her das ich die Fische gefangen hab aber poste sie dennoch mal,
den Kleine gefangen auf einen 20cm Gufi in Cola farbend und den grösseren mit 102cm auf einen X-Rap 14cm in Barschdesign.Beide habe ich innerhalb von 2Stunden beim schleppen gefangen
Fische wurden ausnahmsweise entnommen normalerweise unterstütze ich doch sehr c&r.Gruss Spin89


----------



## King Wetzel (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sooo leute bin aus dem urlaub zurück und hab meinen 2 ten hecht überhaupt gefangen war 96 cm lang und 13 pfund schwer ich hatte schon mehrere bisse aber bis dato waren mir alle ausgeschlitzt  aber dann hab ich meinen riesen twister unter einen steg gefeuert und da hats an meinem neuem zum Geburtstag bekommen jerkcombo gescheppert


----------



## Bullwide (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri :vik:

schöner Hecht !!!!!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu den tollen fischen ! ... 
besonders der Hecht is geil !! 
bei uns gabs auf usedom und einen nachmittag in stralsund 
auch ein paar fische ! ... leider nur kleinere exemplare, hat trotzdem spaß gemacht !!


----------



## kohlie0611 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri kw, bei 96cm und 6,5 kg beim zweiten hecht überhaubt kann man nicht meckern!!#6


----------



## kaizr (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri, wir hatten heute nen  50er Hecht , haben nicht einmal n Bild gemacht, der darf noch n paar Jahre wachsen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!
War eben auch los, hab dem Zalt 3 Hechte zu verdanken


----------



## merlin99 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,

konnte heute meinen ersten ü40 Barsch landen #6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2693763&postcount=790

Gruß Roland #h


----------



## Hansemann 28 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle!
Hab da auch noch vier Kiesgrubenzander von heute
Gruß Heinz


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

 Mund zu ... 
geile Fische !! ...
und das Bild von Jonny Walker ist ja gewohntermaßen sehr stilvoll bearbeitet ! ...


----------



## Hansemann 28 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> Mund zu ...
> geile Fische !! ...
> und das Bild von Jonny Walker ist ja gewohntermaßen sehr stilvoll bearbeitet ! ...


 
Sch.... Schnupfen!


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs, schöne Fischchen dabei. 

Bei mir gabs heut nach über einem Monat krankheitsbedingter Pause endlich mal wieder Fischkontakt. Erst ein 35er Barsch auf den 16er Kopyto und dann wollte mir ein Hecht noch den Schwanz klaun. An der Stelle hatte ich schonmal ein drauf, der mir den Kopyto gekillt hatte (Schwanz ab), da scheint der sich drauf spezialisiert zu haben, der Sack...! Und der is garnet ma soo klein, der Hund...! Demnächst zeig ich ihn euch dann hier mal!


----------



## Sebastian R. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



> dann wollte mir ein Hecht noch den Schwanz klaun.


Gibts hier nicht sowas wie das Boardferkel?

Petri den Fängern

da ich schon mal hier schreibe kann ich ja direkt meine Fänge angeben, wenn auch wie immer ohne Foto. Montag, Dienstag und Donnerstag gabs jeweils einen Zander von 50-55cm um 19:15 auf Wobbler

Einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich noch, adios!


----------



## Räuberspinner (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Es gibt da so Tage......
Nachdem ich die letzten vier mal vollkommen ohne Fischkontakt heimkam bin ich heute mit meinem Sohn los.
Und es ging gerade so weiter.
Jerkbaits am See.... Nix
Gummifische am Rhein.....Nix
Spinner, Wobbler etc.....Nix
Der Kleine ( 12 ) hatte mittlerweile schon die Lust verloren, als wir dann nochmals an einen anderen See fuhren, an dem ich aber noch nie was vernünftiges gefangen hatte.
Und dort ....endlich    Fische.
Wenn auch nur 20er Hechtpimpfe auf 12 cm Busterjerk.  Die sind echt mal krank die Biester.
Davon aber drei Stück in 10 Würfen.
Dann war wieder Ruhe.
Etwas entmutigt und frustriert versuchte ich mir einzureden, dass ich ja wenigstens Fische an der Angel hatte.
Auf dem Weg zum Auto bin ich nochmals zu einer kleinen Halbinsel abgebogen, aber auch da....Nix
Also habe ich begonnen ein paar recht unbenutzte Jerks auszuprobieren.
Unter anderem drei Selbstgemachte.
Einen davon ( er ist mir selbst zu krank, aber ist halt so geworden ) wollte ich erst garnicht nehmen, aber mein Kurzer bestand darauf.
Als er dann das erste mal wieder im sichtbaren Bereich war begannen wir beide zu lachen.
Der schwamm wie besoffen.
Und dann beim zweiten Wurf.... Wiederstand.....Kopfstöße.....HECHT:vik:
Und kein schlechter. Bestimmt 60cm  Dachte ich mir.
Als der Fisch mir dann aber so 30 Meter Schnur von meiner Rolle riß überdachte ich das nochmal........Pumpen.....Bremse......Pumpen.....*******  ist das ein Wels??????? Der Rücken war riesig.
Kescher zu klein.......Hilfe
Habt ihr schonmal den Crocodile Hunter gesehen wenn er ein Kroko fängt?
So tat ich es mit dieser Dame.
Und was soll ich sagen........114 cm  und 9 kg.

Leider hatte die Dame mehr als komplett geschluckt.
Beim entfernen des Jerks ist ( selbst beim Toten Tier ) noch ein Drilling zerbrochen.
C & R war unmöglich.


Fazit:
Neuer PB  mit selbstbau Jerk
Neue Rute mit PB eingeweiht

So könnte es öfter laufen.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum schönen Hecht. Es gibt lange Kneifzangen mit denen man den Drilling abkneifen kann wenn gar nichts mehr geht. Knippex hat da echt gute Modelle.


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na dann Petri zu der Granate. DEN Fisch vergisst du wohl nie, da auf Eigenbau und noch dazu ja momentan PB.

Es gibt immer mal wieder Fische, wo ein Releasen einfach nicht möglich ist, muss man mit leben! Schade drum, aber kann man nicht ändern!

Nochmals Petri, echt schöner Hecht!!!

Edit: Muss ich John rechtgeben, Knipex Cobolt bspw. Aber auch so, wird es immer mal einen Fisch geben, der sich soo derb verletzt, dass ein Releasen unwaidmännisch wäre, wenn bspw ein Kiemenbogen gebrochen ist oder so...! Nen kleinen Bolzenschneider hab ich aber auch fast immer dabei, ja...!


----------



## Räuberspinner (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Werd mir sowas wohl zulegen müssen.
Eigentlich angel ich ja schon um Fische auch zu entnehmen.

Aber bei dieser Dame ergriff mich doch ein Gefühl von Ehrfurcht.
Einen 65er hätte ich lieber im Kühlschrank als so ein Prachtexemplar. 
Wirklich schade.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ist ja auch jedem selbst überlassen was er mit seinem Fisch macht. Ich gebe auch nur ab und zu einen Gedankenanstoß 

Ist ein wirklich toller Fisch den du da gefangen hast.Da denkst du sicher noch lange dran . PETRI!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Männer!

Da habt Ihr ja ordentlich zugeschlagen! 

Bei uns gab es Masse statt klasse, jedoch nichts was diesem Thread würdig wäre.
(Schöne Umschreibung für zu klein zum fotografieren oder? :q)


----------



## Stauvie (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich darf auch einen fang melden.

einen hecht von 75 cm. der hatte ein stahlvorfach im schlund mit ca 2 m schnur dran.

was der aber in sich hatte, hatte es auch in sich:

nen aal von ca. 50-55cm, da hat sich jemand mit nem feinen köderfisch auf die hechtjagd begeben.

edit: glückwunsch auch an alle anderen fänger, vor allem für die feine dame


----------



## kaizr (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöne Hechtdame, Petri !


----------



## Brassenkaiser (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Die Zander beissen gerade ganz gut an der Saale. Veit hatte gestern abend schon 2 Stück von 78 und 57 cm, womit er mich dementsprechend heiss gemacht hat. 








So waren wir dann heute abend gemeinsam los und ich konnte endlich mal wieder einen Zander von etwa 60 cm auf Kopyto verhaften. :vik: Veit fing dann auch noch einen in ähnlicher Größe.


----------



## Bullwide (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri sind doch schöne Fische die ihr da zum landgang überreden konntet


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs#6


----------



## suerro (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

auch von mir ein dickes petri..
mit mein zander 90+ wird wohl dies jahr nichts, gesten waren nur 30ér dabei#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



suerro schrieb:


> auch von mir ein dickes petri..
> mit mein zander 90+ wird wohl dies jahr nichts, gesten waren nur 30ér dabei#q



petri...besser als schneider...


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



suerro schrieb:


> auch von mir ein dickes petri..
> mit mein zander 90+ wird wohl dies jahr nichts, gesten waren nur 30ér dabei#q


 
Und dann machts doch iwann mal BÄM und der 90er zappelt am anderen Ende..!
So ich bin jetzt mal los


----------



## Koalano1 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische Jungs!
Bei mir gabs Heute einen kapfstarken 74er und zwei Fehlattacken
http://img42.*ih.us/img42/4521/img0630o.jpg

Nach kurzem Fotoshooting durfte er wieder schwimmen

http://img682.*ih.us/img682/1654/img0635.jpg


----------



## Marcus van K (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

alles schöne Fotos und Petri den fängern...........

Aber Leute, wenn ihr die Fische noch weiter nach vorne streckt, 
fallen euch irgendwann mal die Arme ab.


so dann weiter machen.......


----------



## Pike-Piekser (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Uii fetter Hecht! Schönes Releaserbild#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Schönes Releaserbild#6



Auf jeden Fall! Gefällt mir hundertmal besser als der Laubfisch, PetriHeil #6


----------



## minden (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jau der is doch schön genährt....schickes 2. Bild#6#6#6


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jau geiles Pic...
Erkenne ich da etwar Sonne?

Wir haben bei Regenschauen und Grau in Grau heute abgeschneidert...-.-​


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Immer wieder ein Genuss, wenn du Fisch fängst!


----------



## er2de2 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Koalano1
#6 Cooles zweites Pic!


----------



## jerkfreak (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jow, geiler, fetter Pike und verdammt geiles 2tes Pic!!! Dass stell ich mir gerade super auf nem Kalender im Monat Oktober vor! Des Bild hat echt was!!! TOP!


----------



## Bassey (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das erste Bild finde ich nicht schlimm... das Laub ist ja sehr nass wie es scheint...


----------



## Koalano1 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für eure Petris!
Jaaa, Guidooo das ist Sonne!
Ich stand bei schönsten Sonnenschein am See, war sogar sooo warm das ich die Jacke aus ziehen musste
@ Jonnie
Dann werd ich mal versuchen mehr Fische zu fangen#6
(Und ja, das Laub war sehr nass!!)

Grüße
Koala


----------



## Fury87 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Komme gerade vom Hechtangeln wieder! War auch 5mal erfolgreich! 

Nach 10min konnte ich diesen hier laden! 65cm




Nach 15min kam dann der hier dazu 60cm








Dann kam noch ein etwas kleinerer dazu! 




Dann zur abwechslung noch ein Barsch!




Und zum schluss gab es dann noch disen hier! 60+ 




War ein toller ausflug mit insgesamt 4 hechten und 1 barsch! Habe noch 2 Hechte verloren!


----------



## Tüdde (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hast du die GuFis gejiggt oder einfach eingeleiert?


----------



## Fury87 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

2 Auf jiggen gefangen und 2 beim ganz normalen einkurbeln!


----------



## G-hunter (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum 65er und den rest der strecke
aber wie kann man solange mit son baby kä,pfen ??? 2-3 mins dann ist das ding durch ^^


----------



## duck_68 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



G-hunter schrieb:


> petri zum 65er und den rest der strecke
> aber wie kann man solange mit son baby kä,pfen ??? 2-3 mins dann ist das ding durch ^^



Er wird wohl seine Angelzeit und nicht die Drillzeit gemeint haben - jedenfalls versteh ich das so

Petri zur Hechtstrecke#6


----------



## Fury87 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Genau richtig Martin! #6 Ich habe nicht von der drillzeit gesprochen! Danke für die Petri´s!


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Petris!
> Jaaa, Guidooo das ist Sonne!
> Ich stand bei schönsten Sonnenschein am See, war sogar sooo warm das ich die Jacke aus ziehen musste
> @ Jonnie
> ...


 
Ich fass es nicht...Und Sven`s Klamotten waren nach 15 mins Durch ...!

@Fury87 Dickes Petröy...!
Wenns bei uns mal so laufen würde..#d


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> @Fury87 Dickes Petröy...!
> Wenns bei uns mal so laufen würde..#d



Warum beschwerst du dich?! so wie ich diesen treat verfolgt habe hast du doch das ganze jahr über super gefangen?! #c

was soll ich da bei uns sagen?!:c

ach so und natürlich ein dickes petri!!


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber Fury, schöne Strecke...! Zja, so ganz lassen dich die Räuber halt doch net los, he!? Is halt doch was andres, wie so "dämliche" Rüssler...!


----------



## zanderhirn (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hatte dieses jahr erst 1 hecht und ein paar barsche den hecht habe ich auf einen 6cm banjo twister gefangen|bigeyesdavor wurde auch ein shad abgebissen.
werde morgen mal ein foto von fisch und köder reinstellen


----------



## Fury87 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Sauber Fury, schöne Strecke...! Zja, so ganz lassen dich die Räuber halt doch net los, he!? Is halt doch was andres, wie so "dämliche" Rüssler...!




Karpfen kämpfen einfach hammer! |rolleyes Aber man kann nie "mal eben" Kaprfenangeln gehen, das stört mich ein wenig! Und ich kann dann doch nicht ohne die Raubfische!  

Ich erwarte von dir noch dieses jahr einen einen 1m hecht!!! #6


----------



## kaizr (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu den krokos


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute los, ein 37 cm Barsch gebissen auf GuFi.


----------



## Räuberspinner (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich konnte heute mittag auch noch einen 70er Entenschnabel zum kurzen Landgang überreden.
Der war so geil. Kurz vorm Ufer kam ein Krautfeld, da ist er rein und hat sich nach unten verkrochen.
Blöd nur das für die Schwanzflosse kein Platz war. Ein Stückchen schaute aus dem Wasser raus.:q
Nix wars mit verstecken.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier mal 2 kleine von gestern aus dem Rhein.
Alex (badboy199) seiner





und meiner


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil den Zanderfängern! Hier ist es im Moment wie verhext...


----------



## jerkfreak (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, bei mir gabs heute auch nur nen 50er Schusser...! Einfach nicht viel zu machen momentan...!


----------



## Bullwide (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heut 3 Zander am Rhein fangen können |rolleyes
hier der größte davon 62 cm ,.....


----------



## GuidoOo (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Petri Heil den Zanderfängern! Hier ist es im Moment wie verhext...


 
Da bist du nicht allein...
Naja Besserung kommt bestimmt, auch wenn ich eig kein Optimist bin !

@ Bullwide...!
Petri!


----------



## H3ndrik (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi Bullwide..ich angel auch immer am rhein in duisburg..wo ist das denn da?


----------



## minden (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tommy ohne Boot

Hatte auch n paar diese Woche...hier nen 60+er, n 73er und nochn 70+er....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



minden schrieb:


> Tommi ohne Boot
> ....


 
Du ja auch....#h

Petri zu den Fängen


@Bullwide: Waren meine Reifenspuren noch zu sehen?:q


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

soo ... konnte heute im teltowkanal in mariendorf nen 52er zander eintüten. nach mehreren vorsichtigen bissen die ich alle verhaun hab hatte der bis zum ar*** geschluckt bevor ich überhaupt anschlagen konnte. daher ging der dann auch gen kühlschrank 
und dabei wollte ich eigentlich brassen feedern |rolleyes
nachdem nen paar kleine ukels gebissen ham hab ich einfach mal eine davon mit ner zweitrute auf grund gelegt ...

an fotos hab ich leider erst gedacht, nachdem ich den burschen filetiert hab, ist ja auch nicht so der ausnahmefisch 

grüße, david


----------



## hasenzahn (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute ein netter Ausritt auf die Elbe. Saukalt, starker Wind. Die Aerocast hat heute gezeigt was sie kann.#6 Acht Rapfen gedrillt, volle Klamotte gegen die Hochwasserströmung der Elbe. Größter Fisch heute 78 cm und über vier kg. |bigeyes
Die steigen auf den Köder ein wie eine Granate. Macht richtig Spaß. 
Zwei Fische durften mich nach Hause begleiten und sich mit dem Felitiermesser anfreunden. Ein 60ger Hecht gesellte sich in einem Buhnenfeld noch dazu. War ein netter wenn auch ziemlig kalter Tag am Strom. Einige gute Bilder gemacht und alles war Top !!:q:q:vik::q


----------



## marlin2304 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## Criss81 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein dickes Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## suerro (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri robby, na so langsam kommen die grossen.. werd mal morgen auch losziehen..


----------



## Herr P (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute 3 Sunden an der Elbe bei Boizenburg

minus 3 Gummifische plus tiefgefrorene Hände.

Habe fast das Gefühl ich fange nie wieder was....

Gruss und Petri Heil 
Herr P


----------



## paul188 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!!!

Ich habe auch noch welche...


----------



## G-hunter (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri pauel 
gibs bei dir auch noch kleine fische oder nimmst du die als köder  immer sonne löwen


----------



## Herr P (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

alter Schwede !
Top !Mensch  wo warst Du denn unterwegs?

Gruss
Herr P


----------



## grazy04 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern !

Hier geht im Moment nichts, aber die Hoffnung und so ....


----------



## Bullwide (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@H3ndrik : wir sind öfters in den Duisburgerhäfen unterwegs ,..
@Tommi : scheint das der Regen deine Spuren hat verschwinden lassen , es waren aber ein paar vollpfosten da die die halbe böschung in Brand gesetzt haben , sind dann gerannt wie die Karnickel um wasser zu besorgen |gr:
@Sorrero : wird ja auch zeit das die kleinen endlich wachsen #h


----------



## The Pikeseeker (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Zwar nicht aus Deutschen Gewässern, aber ich dachte die passen hier noch mit rein! Ein schöner Fisch von 105cm und einer von 76cm. Gefangen in Schweden im Klarälven! Beide gingen auf einen BFT Boxer in Motoroil/Weiss!


----------



## pike1984 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier noch ein paar Hechte aus den letzten zwei Wochen. Beim Schleppen auf dem Hausgewässer eines Kumpels hab ich zwei auf 13cm-Castaic und zwei auf Döbel am System erwischt, einen zu Hause im Fluss auf langsam gezupftes Rotauge. Die vier ersteren sprangen unglücklicherweise nach dem Abhaken wieder ausm Boot. Hoff, dass das Wetter demnächst wieder besser wird und ich noch 2,3 mal rauskomme dieses Jahr. Ein richtig Großer fehlt 2009 nämlich noch...|rolleyes


----------



## pike1984 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der "Heim-Hecht":


----------



## kaizr (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu den guten Fängen. ich kam dieses Jahr nicht einmal ü50 cm


----------



## Tewi (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

da er seinen fang nicht reingestellt hat werde ich es mal tun lieber torsten.
gefangen am wochenende am niederrhein 98cm


----------



## daci7 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ein dickes petri erstmal an die fänger.
@ Tewi: und der brocken ist aus dem bach??

grüße, david


----------



## Tewi (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja ist aus dem bach!!! ich hab auch geguckt wie son auto!


----------



## suerro (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an allen Fängern, super hechte.

ich bin gestern auch am rhein, auf der suche nach neuen stellen losgezogen  und es hat sich rentiert :vik: insgesamt von 19:00-23:00 uhr habe ich 11 zander rausgeholt( 45-68cm).
 hab insgesamt 4 wehrend des drills verloren#q.ein 75-80+ ist mir kurz vor der landung ausgeschlitzt.und bisse ohne ende.
hier paar bilder, tut mir leid wegen der qualität der bilder.
ich war allein unterwegs und mit der handy sind die nicht so besonders geworden.
werd die stelle mal heute wieder anfahren, gestern sind die zander alle mir aus der hand wieder ins wasser geflutscht, werd  die wieder rausholen:q


----------



## Koalano1 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Man, was ne Strecke!!!
Ich schön, dass sie alle wieder schwimmen durften!


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tewi schrieb:


> ja ist aus dem bach!!! ich hab auch geguckt wie son auto!


 
alter falter!
mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!
petri 

grüße, david


----------



## kaizr (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PETRI,

bei mir geht garnix und ich könnte langsam echt ausrasten :v


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ALTER SCHWEDE! an der farbe sieht man ja dass der hecht aus dem bach is, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehn, der is ja länger als der bach breit  
Riesen petri!!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Der Hecht hatte im Bach bestimmt Platzangst:q. Petri zum schönen Fisch!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, schöne Fische!

Kleine Gewässer werden oft (zu Unrecht) unterschätzt...

Konnte schon einige gute Fische in kleinen Flüssen fangen, Hechte bis um den Meter sind da immer wieder drin. Übrigends sind oft an diesen Bächen auch große Karpfen drin, man muss es eben nur mal versuchen...


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

das weiß ich ja auch, nur würde ich in so einem bach zwar gute fische erwarten aber nicht solche hechte?!


----------



## jerkfreak (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem geilen Fluss- äh sorry, Bachhecht...!  Und auch zu den schönen Zandern...!

Bei mir tut sich so langsam auch wieder bisl was. War grad ma kurz vor der Dämmerung noch für bisl über ne Stunde los. Insgesamt 6 Bisse, davon 3 haken können, der Rest biss zu spitz. 68er, Ende 50er und ein ca 45er Pike kamen kurz ins Flachwasser...!


----------



## neukowski (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bei mir tut sich so langsam auch wieder bisl was. War grad ma kurz vor der Dämmerung noch für bisl über ne Stunde los. Insgesamt 6 Bisse, davon 3 haken können, der Rest biss zu spitz. 68er, Ende 50er und ein ca 45er Pike kamen kurz ins Flachwasser...! [/QUOTE]

ah benni gehst a wieder fischen, cool . wo warste denn?
gruß tom


----------



## laxvän (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!
Der "Bachhecht" ist ja eine echte Schönheit!#6
Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, juckt es doch gewaltig wieder; nur leider habe ich im Moment gar keine Zeit um loszukommen:r


----------



## Räuberspinner (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sauber. Petri Jungs.
Und ich kann am Wochenende nicht.:c
Der Bachhecht ist mal geil.:m
Biste sicher dass das nicht der Schleusenhecht war? Wenn der sich quer stellt ist da zu.


----------



## Tewi (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja es ist ein bachhecht!!!#6 solche exemplare werden dort öfters gefangen. wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde letztes jahr einer mit einer länge von über 1,20m gefangen...
werde morgen auch mal wieder los und berichten!
der fänger ist übrigens Torsten Rühl! petri nochmal an dieser stelle Torsten!


----------



## er2de2 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Tewi
Schöner "Bachhecht", Petri!

@Aalredl
Nettes Benutzerbild #6 , irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor, genau wie Daheim!


----------



## Ziegenbein (4. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, schöner Hecht!!!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (4. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Na gut ich gebe es zu. Ich habe den Hecht gefangen.
Ist zwar für ein Hecht nicht gerade ein Riese doch für diesen Bach schon ein absoluter Hammer.
Zum Glück sind dort noch mehr von diesen schönen Tieren drin. :vik:
Das Gewässer ist die Issel :l. 

Alles in privater Hand. Somit sind halt nur wenige dort fischereiberechtigt.
Was auch gut ist, denn sonst wäre so ein Juwel schnell lehr gefischt von Leuten ohne Verstand.
Zum Glück bin ich einer dieser wenigen Angler.
Es gibt aber im Bereich Dingden den ASV Dingden der Jahresschein für 30 Euro ausstellt. 
Die Strecke ist gut befischbar, wird aber fast ausschließlich zum Köderfischangeln benutzt. 
Manche haben halt das denken ein Topgewässer muss gross und breit sein.

In diesem Sinne. 
Ich gebe auch gerne Auskunft per PN.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Bassey (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Na gut ich gebe es zu. Ich habe den Hecht gefangen.
> Ist zwar für ein Hecht nicht gerade ein Riese doch für diesen Bach schon ein absoluter Hammer.
> Zum Glück sind dort noch mehr von diesen schönen Tieren drin. :vik:
> 
> Gruss Torsten



Für nen "Bach" finde ich den schon sehr groß und außerdem bleibt zu sagen, dass dies der wohl schönste Hecht ist den ich je gesehen habe!!!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@er2de2: HAHAHA ja danke


----------



## Maurice (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi 
petri schöne fische dabei besonders der hecht
stammt der hecht aus der niers??
so kann dann auch endlich ma wieder 2 hechte vorweisen.nach 1 woche ohne fisch hat es endlich heute morgen wieder gerappelt an der rute konnte einen 72er und 58 er verhaften dei natürlich wieder schwimmen.konnte beide fast auf den selben platz fangen in einen gebiet vielleicht von 5*5 meter den 58er hab ich schon vor 1 oder 2 monaten schon mal gefangen wieder erkannt weil er mich beim namen gennant hat ne scherz der hat ne wunde an der seite.beide auf nen 8cm kopyto in gelb.


----------



## laxvän (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den beiden Hechten. Hoffe morgen auch mal loszukommen.


----------



## Doanafischer (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, heute wars mal wieder so weit,ich hatte Nachmittags eine Stunde Zeit zum angeln. Und siehe da, ich kanns noch....:q
Leider ist die Qualität des Fotos schlecht,weil es schon dunkel war.
 Die Dame ist genau 1Meter lang und wog dabei nur 7 Kilo.
Ihre Gier verhinderte ein releasen, da der GuFi in den Kiemenbögen hing und sie schon blutete.


----------



## hasenzahn (5. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|wavey:Nabend Freunde der Sonne, gestern im absoluten Schneetreiben am Gewässer gewesen. Nicht einen Zupfer. Erst als der Schnee nachließ und sich der Wind legte hatten die Hechte Hunger. Drei Stück gefangen. Zwei auf Köfi, 45 und 62 cm, ein 75ger auf Wobbler.  Waren wohl Schneehechte. :vik:


----------



## nichtsfaenger (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier noch 3Bilder, von meinen 3 größten Hechte.
Von den anderen 20 kleineren Hechte habe ich keine Bilder und sie schwimmen auch wieder.
1,02m - 15,2 Pfd
1,28m - 25,6 Pfd
1,17m - 22,6 Pfd

Viel Petri Heil


----------



## slowhand (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



nichtsfaenger schrieb:


> Hier noch 3Bilder, von meinen 3 größten Hechte.
> Von den anderen 20 kleineren Hechte habe ich keine Bilder und sie schwimmen auch wieder.
> 1,02m - 15,2 Pfd
> 1,28m - 25,6 Pfd
> ...



Wenn ich irgendwann mal einen einzigen Hecht dieser Größe fange, bin ich glücklich!
Dickes Petri!


----------



## kaizr (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sehr sehr schöne fänge.

und neid muss man sich verdienen :vik:
peri an alle Fänger !


----------



## fishcatcher99 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ nichtsfänger; Dickes Petri!:vik:
Also meinen grössten Hecht den ich je gefangen  hab war so gross wie die Schwanzflosse von denen!#d


----------



## kohlie0611 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich frage mich wie man angesichts solcher Fische sich den namen "nichtsfänger" zulegen kann....


----------



## Räuberspinner (6. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Aber besser mann nennt sich Nichtsfänger und haut solche Klopper raus als man nennt sich Raubfischterminator ( oder ähnliches ) und postet nur 15cm Barsche.:q
Auf jeden Fall mal richtig geile Hechte.
Dickes Petri dazu.


----------



## GuidoOo (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, poste ichs hier auch nochmal...Aber in Kurzform!

Waren gestern Bei Stefan los...!
Gefangen haben wir 7 Hechte...!

88cm,83cm,77cm,75cm,55cm,2xca45cm...!
Stefan hatte den 88er,den77er und den 55er!
Maik hatte den 83er und den 75er.
Ich hatte die beiden 45er + 2 Longlinerelease (1 auch 70+)
Lenn blieb schneider!

Stefan und Maik haben alle auf Jerk gefangen.
Ich auf Wobbler und Gummi!
Bilder gibbet in Aktl. Jerkbaitfänge!

Greetz GuidoOo


----------



## Finke20 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:vik:

Bin heute an einem neuen Gewässer gewesen und gleich Erfolg gehabt.
2 Hechte und 3 Brasche, gefangen mit eine Illex Squirrel 76.

Gruß Finke20 #h


----------



## Danni83 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, schöne Fische wieder 
Hier mal die Fische von unserer Tour (Badboy, Tommi, Bullwide und ich)


----------



## er2de2 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wow! allen Fängern ein dickes Petri, vor allem "nichtsfaenger" zu seinen Traumfängen.


----------



## suerro (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

auch von mir ein dickes petri,und ich hab mitttagschicht:c#q,
@danni83 wann wart ihr unterwegs gestern oder heute??


----------



## zesch (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sonntagsbarsch:







Gruß
zesch


----------



## xBerndx (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Am vergangenen Donnerstag brachen Veit, Sandro, Falk, Dietmar und ich in Richtung Schaproder Bodden auf, um dort einige Tage den Hechten nachzustellen.
Nachdem die Fahrt gut verlaufen war, freuten wir uns über das sehr schöne Ferienhaus von Familie Kopitzsch, in dem wir an den folgenden Tagen gastieren würden.
Am kommenden Tag ging es dann endlich aufs Wasser. Aufgrund einer organisatorischen Panne stand uns leider nur ein Boot zur Verfügung, so dass nur Veit, Falk und ich rausfahren konnten. Das Fangergebnis war an jenem Tag leider sehr ungleichmäßig verteilt. Veit konnte 5 Hechte zwischen 50 und ca. 80 cm überlisten und hatte noch zwei Aussteiger, bei mir gab es dagegen nur einen 50er Esox und Falk blieb leider gänzlich Schneider.
Am zweiten Tag konnten wir dann mit zwei Booten auf den Bodden. Dabei stach Veit zunächst mit Dietmar und Sandro in See, später wechselte die Bootsbesatzung aber, da Dietmar und Sandro abbrachen und Falk sowie ich vom kleineren Mietboot zu Veit ins größere wechselten. An diesem Tag konnten bei wunderschönem Wetter 2 tolle Fische überlistet werden. Zum einen ein Hecht von 1,03 m, den ich fing und zum anderen ein 48er Barsch von Dietmar. Ich konnte ausserdem noch einen mittleren Esox fangen. Dietmar hatte auch noch einen 65er Hecht, Falk fing 2 Hechte von etwa 70 und 82 cm, einen weiteren verlor er bei der Landung. Sandro hatte leider Pech und verlor einen Meterhecht kurz vor der Landung. Veit musste lange Zeit gegens Abschneidern kämpfen, konnte aber am Abend doch noch in einer Viertelstunde 3 Hechte um die 70 cm verhaften. Gekrönt wurde der Abend mit dem gemeinschaftlichen Verzehr leckerer Hechtfilets.
Am Sonntag ging es bei Nebel nochmals raus, es biss aber sehr zäh. Falk, Dietmar und Veit hatten Glück und konnten jeweils einen Hecht rauskitzeln. Ich verlor leider einen sehr großen Esox durch Ausschlitzen. Sandro konnte nur zwei Fehlbisse verzeichnen.
Gefangen haben wir die Hechte und den GroßBarsch an den diesen drei Tagen fast ausschließlich auf Gummiköder (Kopyto, Salt Shaker), auf Wobbler (Salmo Perch) kam nur ein Fisch.
Wenn gleich uns ein besseres Beißverhalten und ein wenige mehr Großfische recht gewesen wären, fand ich -und da spreche ich im Namen aller Teilnehmer- die Boddentour sehr gelungen. Es war eine saugeile Tour mit vielen schönen Momenten. Dies war aber nicht nur am Wasser so sondern vor allem am Morgen und am Abend beim gemeinsamen Essen und Erzählen. Wir haben unglaublich viel gelacht in diesen paar Tagen und ich bin sicher dass jeder, der dabei war, es auch im nächsten Jahr wieder erleben möchte.
Schade nur dass wir die wahrscheinlich größten Fische verloren haben!


----------



## michi12 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein großes Petri #6


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sehr schöner kurzer bericht und nette bildchen !! ... 
diese Färbungen der fische sind saugeil, vor allem beim zweiten bild !!!!:-D


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Bericht, tolle Fänge und top Bildquali


----------



## Habakuk (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@VEIT
Du hast es einfach drauf!!!


----------



## GuidoOo (9. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri.


----------



## Serpent (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

sehr schön ... dickes petri


----------



## er2de2 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Tour und schöner Bericht. Schade für Sandro! Trotzdem allen ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Koalano1 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wie schon gesagt, suuuuper Fische&Bericht!


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

[FONT=&quot]Hab heute meine neue Aspire Rute getestet und gleich beim ersten Mal endschneidert mit einem 78ziger Zander.[/FONT]


----------



## Angelkiste (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@badboy
Petri zum Kugelzander, hui aber was ist das denn für ein Pic...
Jedenfalls ein schöner Fisch zur Einweihung#6


----------



## The fishwhisperer (11. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum schönen Zander#h


----------



## GuidoOo (11. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen...

Hab bei mir auch mal nen bissel rumgestöbert, und  da sind noch fische herausgekommen 

Vielfraß im Sommer 
http://img175.*ih.us/img175/5396/img2634.jpg

Frühjahrsschönheit =)
http://img94.*ih.us/img94/9753/img0875u.jpg

Last One...
Nach ner richtig lustigen Nacht mit nen paar Freunden und 2 Aalen, leider nicht für mich..Mir sind damals 2 abgehaun, gings noch mal 30 mins mitm Boot, ner Cormoran Black Bull und ner Shimano Super GTP mit 35er Shimano Technium auf den See, da ich noch nen Fisch fangen wollte...
Nach 5 Mins hatte ich dann auch schon den Guten am Gummiband 
http://img175.*ih.us/img175/2583/sl273140.jpg

Das waren Zeiten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Euch allen...#6

Hatte ich doch beinahe die vom letzten Wochenende vergessen.











und Alex seiner





http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/bilder/2009/winter/dropshot.jpg


----------



## fishcatcher99 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri @ all!#6

Maaan da wird man ja richtig neidisch  Ich hab seit dem ich im Board angemeldet bin nicht einen Zander mehr ans Band bekommen und auch keinen nennenswerten Barsch und Hecht ( da bei mir im Gewässer nicht vorhanden) auch nicht! Hab beim Kollegen an nem anderen See zwei für mich schon ganz gute 55+Hechte verloren! Na ja ,ich denke dies Jahr kann ich auser vllt ein paar schönen Dorschen die wir hoffentlich auf userer Kuttertour fangen nichts mehr reinstellen! Ich hoffe das sich das nächstes Jahr mal ändert!:q Aber das is n echt geiler Theard , wo man echt viele tolle Fänge sehen kann! Noch ma Petri an alle Fänger !#6
mfg fishcatcher99 ,der das schrieb weil in seinem Haugewässer seit dem 1. Nov Radikal Schonzeit herscht bis März! *Das ist die absolute Höchststrafe!!!*


----------



## Danni83 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jaaa, Tommi und Alex, Petri auch von meiner (unserer) Seite...


----------



## AnGeLjUnK (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi ich hab gestern abend noch nen 75ger auf die schuppen legen können.


----------



## kaizr (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

schöner fisch PETRI !


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute,

heute kann ich endlich auch mal nen ordentlichen Fisch posten.
86 cm, gut genährt aus dem Diemelsee, inhalierte einen gezupften Sandra in Perlweiß.

Mit Abstand mein grösster Zander bisher.

Vielen Dank an meinen Kumpel Megger!


Viele Grüsse an Alle!


Marcus#h


----------



## suerro (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri an alle, besonders an bob, das ist ja ein brocken #6


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@bob: petri zum dicken Zander! Prachtexemplar!!!!! :k

hab da noch eine frage: war die stelle nicht mal im tv zu sehen bei fish 'n' fun mit auwa? meine mich daran erinnern zu können!?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke für die Petris.

Keine Ahnung#c, ob Fish´n´Fun da überhaupt gedreht wurde.
Kenne nur die Folge mit Uli Beyer vom Möhnesee.


Marcus#h


----------



## Glenneangler (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ersteinmal ein dickes Perti an die Fänger wirklich schöne Fische dabei!
War anfang der Woche auch mal los diesmal am Rhein um meinen ersten Zander zufangen. Es hat sogar auf anhieb geklappt. Ein schöne 62cm Stachelritter woll gemerkt mein erst.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Glenneangler!
Petri zum ersten Zander... und dann gleich so ein schöner...

Grüße aus Delbrück!

Marcus


----------



## penell (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ bob

sehr geiler Zander!!! Schönes Tier


----------



## Bullwide (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger :m

Hoffe Sonntag auch mal wieder ans wasser zukommen |rolleyes


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> heute kann ich endlich auch mal nen ordentlichen Fisch posten.
> 86 cm, gut genährt aus dem Diemelsee, inhalierte einen gezupften Sandra in Perlweiß.
> ...


Schöner Fisch, auch geschickt in die Kamera gehalten (mit gestreckten Armen )!


----------



## GuidoOo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Glenneangler schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ersteinmal ein dickes Perti an die Fänger wirklich schöne Fische dabei!
> War anfang der Woche auch mal los diesmal am Rhein um meinen ersten Zander zufangen. Es hat sogar auf anhieb geklappt. Ein schöne 62cm Stachelritter woll gemerkt mein erst.


 
1ter und dann gleich son markelloses Tier...!
Wunderschön anzusehen!
Petri!

Aber auch nen großes Petri an Bratfall-Bob.
Guten Moppel hast da erwischt !


Ich bin jetzt ne Runde jerken, bis heute abend dann!#h#h


----------



## Carpkiller07 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi Bob,
Nochmal Glückwunsch zum Fisch, wirklich ein absolutes Prachtexemplar.
Den Fisch haste dir wirklich absolut verdient,bei so viel Pech wie wir bzw. du in letzter Zeit hattest
Bis die Tage.


Rene


----------



## GuidoOo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So wie ja angekündigt waren Stefan und ich eben mal nen halbes Stündchen Jerken 

Erst hatte ich nen Aussteiger auf Salmo Slider (70cm)...
Danach hab ich dann nen Esox richtig gehakt bekommen.
http://img40.*ih.us/img40/3149/img2997q.jpg
Auch Stefan durfte 10 Mins später seine neue Baitcaster einweihen und fing nen 70er auf Dorado.
http://img689.*ih.us/img689/5999/img3002j.jpg
Danach noch einen Nachläufer und ab nach Hause gings wieder #6


----------



## yassin (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri!

is ja zum glück trocken geblieben, was?:vik:

hab heute ne nullrunde gedreht #d


----------



## sonni 2 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> So wie ja angekündigt waren Stefan und ich eben mal nen halbes Stündchen Jerken
> 
> Erst hatte ich nen Aussteiger auf Salmo Slider (70cm)...
> Danach hab ich dann nen Esox richtig gehakt bekommen.
> ...


 
Petri ihr beiden und P.s. habt ihr keine regenjacke ?  
schon dumm ner #q


----------



## Maik90 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri ihr beiden freu mich schon auf die nächsten beiden tage dan wird gejerkt bis der arm schmerzt


----------



## Glenneangler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin
War  heut morgen mit nem Kollegen auch mal wieder los Hechte ärgern.
Haben auch 3 St. gefangen alles keine riesen aber am feinen Gerät gute Kämpfer! Das gute an der sache alle wachens weiter damit sie im frühjahr größer sind!


----------



## supercook (14. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hoffe du hast dich nicht verhoben....:q


----------



## StefanN :) (14. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

MOIN!

war heute Nachmittag nochma ne kleine Runde aufm See mit Maik

wollten nur ne runde jerken, also nur jerkrute+jerks eingepackt und los  ach und radio 

nagut 1 Spot, ich verlor einen Hecht und konnte einen Biss nich verwandeln... Maik dagegen blieb ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt

Also weiter zum 2 Spot. Dort angekommen erst mal eine geraucht  naja aufgeschmökt und los gejerkt. 3. wurf und der Hecht hing  zwar kein Riese aber immerhin mit 75cm ganz ok 

dannach gings auch wieder ab nach haus, weil es ja schon sooo früh dunkel wird |kopfkrat


----------



## Fanne (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte ! 

Jerkbait Hecht ! 90 cm


----------



## bobbl (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil, Fanne!
Wie heißt denn das Gewässer?


----------



## rudli (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



supercook schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast dich nicht verhoben....:q


 
:vik:|good:


----------



## loki73 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri heil allen erfolgreichen, ich bin heut sowas von schneider geblieben |evil:.


----------



## Glenneangler (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



rudli schrieb:


> :vik:|good:


Besser als garnichts fangen!|bla:


----------



## Lorenz (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

*Petri Heil allen Fänger!



Schniepelparade aus Freiberg* |rolleyes


Fr. 3x  <60 (2xMepps Lusox Gr.3,Rapala HJ14)
Sa. 2x  ~50 (HJ10,Mann's Baby 4-)
So. 1x  ~30 (HJ10)  und 1x die Mutter verloren die das Hinterrad sichert,aber Man(n) weiß sich ja zu helfen 















Zum Thema Fahrrad:
An einer Uferseite des einen Teichs geht es direkt am Ufer,nach einer 1m breiten Flachwasserzone steil auf ca. 1m runter.Genau an dieser Kante liegt ein Fahrrad schräg dran und da steht ein schöner Barsch drunter...Der Kerl kam schon ein paar Mal raus,ist meinem Köder gefolgt und stand dann teilweise total frech nichtmal 1m vor mir im Flachwasser.Einmal hat er auch nach dem Köder geschnappt,hing aber nicht...Der wird mich sicher noch öfters ärgern...


----------



## Finke20 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

:vik:

Erstmal ein Petri Heil an alle, die was ans Band bekommen haben #6.

Für mich ist es heute einen Peene Hecht von 1,2 kg gewesen. Nichts große aber Fisch.

Finke20 #h


----------



## Koalano1 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Lozenz
Mc Gayver lässt Grüßen:q
Trotzedem petri zu den kleinen! Ich komm leider aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht ans Wasser:c


----------



## Udo561 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
in den letzten 3 Wochen konnte ich einige Hechte,Zander und Barsche in der Maas überlisten.
Hecht und Barsch meist auf Wobbler oder Gummi  , Zander immer auf Gummi.
Alle !!! meine gefangenen Fische schwimmen wieder #6
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Fury87 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tolle fische Udo!

Und schön, dass sie wieder schwimmen dürfen! #6


----------



## Raubfi (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,

na dann vor mir auch mal ein Beitrag, letzten So. konnte ich diese schöne Dame von geschätzten 90cm auf einen 11cm Kopyto überlisten bei uns in der Lippe... Leider ist das Foto nicht ganz so klasse geworden, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt was erkennen...

gruss
Olli


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich doch ein spitzen Foto Olli! PetriHeil dazu #6


----------



## Raubfi (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke, handy halt... wo ich deinen Zander gerade so sehe, fange die Hechte in letzter alle mit einer etwas aktivieren Faulenzermethode... Hechte scheinen das sehr zu mögen, hatte ich noch in meiner Meldung vergessen...


----------



## discobarsch (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hallo,
war heute das erste mal gezielt auf zander am rhein und konnte trotz fallendem pegel 4 schöne rheinzander überlisten!
wodrauf die gebissen haben sieht man ja!
60cm / 51cm


----------



## discobarsch (16. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

und hier noch No. 3 + 4
geschätzt 40-45cm + stimmungsbild

...schwimmen übrigens alle wieder, waren mir irgendwie zu hübsch zum abmurksen :l


----------



## SteinbitIII (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich hab nen neuen Personal Best:m

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/6914/zander902.jpg

90cm....Gewicht....ca. 7,5 Kilo...weiß nicht so genau, schwimmt wieder|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Toller Fisch, Dickes Petri!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> ich hab nen neuen Personal Best:m
> 90cm....


 
Goil ...#6


----------



## discobarsch (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri, glückwunsch zum PB, echt geiles teil, im gegensatz dazu sehen meine ein wenig mikrig aus!


----------



## Doc Plato (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch!!!! Toller Fisch!


----------



## minden (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische....vor allem das Zandermonster#6#6
Und nochmal 3#6#6#6 dafür das er wieder schwimmen durfte....


----------



## Criss81 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Auweia, das ist ne Granate..hoffe ich darf sowas auch irgendwann mal PB nennen


----------



## SteinbitIII (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



discobarsch schrieb:


> petri, glückwunsch zum PB, echt geiles teil, im gegensatz dazu sehen meine ein wenig mikrig aus!


 
Fisch ist Fisch...für die Grösse können wir ja manchmal nix

@all: thanx|wavey:


----------



## suerro (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> ich hab nen neuen Personal Best:m
> 
> 
> 
> 90cm....Gewicht....ca. 7,5 Kilo...weiß nicht so genau, schwimmt wieder|wavey:


petri zu dein PB zander:vik: und ich wollte grad die drei zander(40-55 cm) von gestern abend hier reinstellen aber nach so ein bild kann ich mir meine sparen..:c


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

quatsch ... immer her damit !! ... 
ganz dickes petri an die glücklichen fänger !!


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil nach Ditschiland #6


----------



## Serpent (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja echt als her mit den pics =) 

petri an die fänger !!


----------



## silviomopp (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich würde auch gern mal wieder was Posten, nur hab ich diese Saison das Pech gepachtet.. Entweder keine Zeit oder es beißt absolut nix...

Petri an alle Fänger, auch die mit den kleineren Fischen !!!!


----------



## lsski (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

http://img34.*ih.us/i/zander902.jpg/

90cm....Gewicht....ca. 7,5 Kilo...weiß nicht so genau, schwimmt wieder|wavey:[/QUOTE]


:vik: Petri ! zum Fisch :vik: schönes Mädchen#6


----------



## brokel87 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri

konnte die tage nen schönen 43er barsch und nen ca. 70er esox verhaften


----------



## GuidoOo (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Richtig Guter Fisch Steinbitt!

So hier mal nen paar Fische von uns vom Sonntag!

Wie ja schon mal geschrieben...
Gefangen wurden 8 Hechte.
1 Stefan
1 Lasse
6 Meine Wenigkeit
0 Maik 

Mir sind noch 2 ausgestiegen (einer übern Meter) und 2 Fehlattcken
Stefan sind 5 Ausgestiegen (2 Gute)
Maik auch einer
Und Lasse hatte noch ne Fehlattacke...!

Waren viele Schniebler bei.
Zwischen 50 und 80cm...
http://img44.*ih.us/img44/2640/sl273535.jpg

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/6550/sl273538.jpg

http://img696.*ih.us/img696/2848/sl273541.jpg
http://img696.*ih.us/img696/2743/sl273543.jpg

Und Stefan sein Kleiner:
http://img97.*ih.us/img97/8202/img3022x.jpg

Die restlichen Pikes wurden noch im Wasser abgehakt!


----------



## paul188 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Pb Zander#6.....#6#6

Ich habe auch noch nen Hecht... schwimmt natürlich auch wieder!!


----------



## Debilofant (17. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



> Ich hab nen neuen Personal Best:m


Kurz und trocken, herrlicher Stachelmat, digges Petri Heil! #6#6

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## fishcatcher99 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ GuidoOo: Jao Schnibler ,ganz sicher! Die Hecht Strecke hab ich im ganzen Jahr nicht zusammen bekommen! Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich gar keinen gefangen! ( Liegt aber auch daran das es in meinem Hg keine gibt! ) Schniepel von 50-80cm.... Schniepel??
Man ihr müsst s ja echt drauf haben,so viele Hechte wie ihr fangt!#6#r#6 Dickes Petri dazu!

@ all the other catcher s: 

Dickes Petri schöne Fische!#6
mfg |wavey: Macht echt Laune den Trööt zu verfolgen!:vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> @ GuidoOo: Jao Schnibler ,ganz sicher! Die Hecht Strecke hab ich im ganzen Jahr nicht zusammen bekommen! Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich gar keinen gefangen! ( Liegt aber auch daran das es in meinem Hg keine gibt! ) Schniepel von 50-80cm.... Schniepel??
> Man ihr müsst s ja echt drauf haben,so viele Hechte wie ihr fangt!#6#r#6 Dickes Petri dazu!
> 
> @ all the other catcher s:
> ...


 
Hehe, danke 

Aber mit Schniebler meinte ich z.b die 3 die ich noch im Wasser abgehakt hab...zwischen 50 und 60cm...!
Und denke schon, dass ab 75-80cm erst die Schniebler aufhören 

Petri an Paul!


----------



## King Wetzel (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri heil @ all 
@ guido seh ich da etwa pc boxen in deinem boot  is ja mal lustig 
Ich kann meinem vorredner nur zu stimmen Macht echt spaß den Trööt zu verfolgen


----------



## CarpMetty (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

JAAAAAAA!!!!!!
Juchuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!
*
MEIN ERSTER METER!!!!*|stolz:

Heute um ca 10:00h war es so weit. Meine Pose ging ganz zögerlich ab. Ein sehr vorsichtiger Biss. Nach den Anhieb dachten wir noch, das der wohl nicht über 70cm ist, bis er die erste Flucht hinlegte, und einige Meter von der Rolle riss! Als er dann kurz vorm Kescher war Staunten wir Bauklötze! Dann legte er noch mal ne Flucht hin, und kurz darauf war mein erster Meter im Kescher!!!
Der Fisch hatte ziemlich genau 100cm und geschätzte 15 Pf.
Gefangen hab ich ihn auf ein ca. 8cm kleines Rotauge.


----------



## Lorenz (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Fischen!





GuidoOo schrieb:


> *
> Und denke schon, dass ab 75-80cm erst die Schniebler aufhören*


Du bist wohl verwöhnt :vik:

Ich hatte grad eben auch nur eine Schniepel von <60cm auf Husky Jerk.Eine Fehlattacke kurz vorm Ufer und dann nach ein paar Würfen hat es direkt unter der Rutenspitze gerumst...naja,gebissen triffts eher...
Zwischen Rutenspitze und Stahlvorfach war beim Biss vielleiht 1m Schnurr :q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jo das ist man halt wenn man die plöner see´n befischt!!!
kenne das selber vom Plöner...
wer sich auskennt fängt dort massen an hechten und so 8-10 meterfische sind im jahr drin!!!


----------



## discobarsch (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@CarpMetty: Petri, toller, Fisch!


----------



## GuidoOo (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Jo das ist man halt wenn man die plöner see´n befischt!!!
> kenne das selber vom Plöner...
> wer sich auskennt fängt dort massen an hechten und so 8-10 meterfische sind im jahr drin!!!


#6 Mit dem PLöner hast du schon Recht!

Aber, ich befische ja nicht den Großen PLöner See...!
War da nur als ich 8 und 10 Jahre alt war...:vik:
Lediglich manchmal einen Teil des Kleinen Plöner Sees, und das wars!

@ Boot Angler...Trotzdem schöne Fische!
Ich glaube, ich muss den See mal besuchen 

@ CarpMetty!
Dein Post strahlt die Freude ja richtig aus!#6
Petri!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Rund um Plön ist schon was feines:m. Petri an alle fänger!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

....@ GuidoOo: Jao Schnibler ,ganz sicher! Die Hecht Strecke hab ich im ganzen Jahr nicht zusammen bekommen! Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich gar keinen gefangen! ( Liegt aber auch daran das es in meinem Hg keine gibt! ) Schniepel von 50-80cm.... Schniepel??
Man ihr müsst s ja echt drauf haben,so viele Hechte wie ihr fangt!#6#r#6 Dickes Petri dazu!

@ all the other catcher s: 

Dickes Petri schöne Fische!#6
mfg |wavey: Macht echt Laune den Trööt zu verfolgen!:vik:



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Hehe, danke
> 
> Aber mit Schniebler meinte ich z.b die 3 die ich noch im Wasser abgehakt hab...zwischen 50 und 60cm...!
> Und denke schon, dass ab 75-80cm erst die Schniebler aufhören
> ...




sehe ich genauso ! ... 
das gewässer muss einfach passen sonst sind solche fänge regelmäßig nicht möglich ! 
trotzdem hates einiges mit: wissen, kreativität, können und nicht zuletzt mit glück zu tun die großen zu überlisten !!

und mal erlich ein hecht unter 75-80 cm kämpft weder besonders, noch ist er gut zu verwerten wegen der ekelhaft vielen gräten!!
es bringt also gar nichts seinen grade maßigen 56 cm Hecht aus stolz oder so totzuschlagen ! ... 

sehr wichtig wie ich finde : auch wenn die vorstellungen was einen "großen Fisch" wahrscheinlich weit auseinander gehen sollte man sich über jeden fisch freuen und ihn vernünftig behandeln !

lg Andy


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> @ GuidoOo: Jao Schnibler ,ganz sicher! Die Hecht Strecke hab ich im ganzen Jahr nicht zusammen bekommen! Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich gar keinen gefangen! ( Liegt aber auch daran das es in meinem Hg keine gibt! ) Schniepel von 50-80cm.... Schniepel??
> Man ihr müsst s ja echt drauf haben,so viele Hechte wie ihr fangt!#6#r#6 Dickes Petri dazu!
> 
> @ all the other catcher s:
> ...





GuidoOo schrieb:


> Hehe, danke
> 
> Aber mit Schniebler meinte ich z.b die 3 die ich noch im Wasser abgehakt hab...zwischen 50 und 60cm...!
> Und denke schon, dass ab 75-80cm erst die Schniebler aufhören
> ...




sehe ich genauso ! ... 
das gewässer muss einfach passen sonst sind solche fänge regelmäßig nicht möglich ! 
trotzdem hates einiges mit: wissen, kreativität, können und nicht zuletzt mit glück zu tun die großen zu überlisten !!

und mal erlich ein hecht unter 75-80 cm kämpft weder besonders, noch ist er gut zu verwerten wegen der ekelhaft vielen gräten!!
es bringt also gar nichts seinen grade maßigen 56 cm Hecht aus stolz oder so totzuschlagen ! ... 

sehr wichtig wie ich finde : auch wenn die vorstellungen was einen "großen Fisch" wahrscheinlich weit auseinander gehen sollte man sich über jeden fisch freuen und ihn vernünftig behandeln !

lg Andy


----------



## Clown (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

Petri Heil an alle Fänger. Super Fische. Hatte gestern nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ne tollen Fisch landenn können. Zander 88cm.

Petri Heil und Viele Grüße


----------



## starzi (18. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo @Clown,

toller Zander denn du da gefangen hast.
Ja jetzt wo es kalt wird sind die Zander hungrig.

Obwol es bei uns die ganze Woche so um die +16C° hatte.


----------



## Meister (20. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mion Moin Boardis

Meine letzten Fänge von der Insel Rügen. Am 30.10. innerhalb 20 Minuten einen Hecht von 110 cm und einen von 108 cm. Am 05.11.09 einen Hecht von 107cm. Gefangen alle auf Rapalla Wobbler 18 cm Blau/Weiß bzw. Barsch/Hechtdekor

Gruß Meister


----------



## suerro (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu den schönen fischen. 
@ meister ,ich denke auch er meint präparieren|kopfkrat

bin grad wieder vom angeln zürück konnte 13 barsche auf drop shot fangen, und als es dunkel wurde konnte ich auf kopyto 4 Zander fangen. hier paar fotos die leider mit mein handy aufgenommen wurden, so auch die qualität:c


----------



## Step_to_one (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die ganzen Raubfisch-jäger!

@ Meister... Hut ab also 3 Riesen in so kurzer zeit das ist fast Rekord verdächtig ;o)

da bi nich ja schon voll in den Schatten gestellt...

mit meinem 77er weibchen... auf Gummifrosch (Shad Frog 9cm schwarz)


----------



## flowree (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ suerro 


petri! zu deinen fängen..kopyto+dropshot! so werd ichs nachher auch versuchen..


meine nachtschicht endet um 6e, mal schaun ob ich mithalten kann..hab die ruten schon montiert im auto!


----------



## Lenger06 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Perti, zu den drei Dickschädeln!#r
@ all: ich dachte dass hier ist ein reiner Ausstellungs-Thread und kein C&R Diskussionsformum! Der eine kann halt mehr Fisch verwerten,der andere weniger!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Lenger06: 
Genauso isses....

Daher habe ich mal wieder den ganzen OT - Kram gelöscht..

Manche könnens/wollens wohl einfach nicht begreifen - auch das spricht ja schon Bände.............


----------



## er2de2 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Step_to_one
Nettes wassergrundstück hast du da, direkt vom Balkon....
:q:q

Trotzdem dickes Petri!


----------



## Step_to_one (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



> @Step_to_one
> Nettes wassergrundstück hast du da, direkt vom Balkon....
> :q:q



das lässt sich immer so doof am Teich fotografieren, wenn man alleine ist...   :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Nett, Nett...!

War eben für 1 1/2 Stunden aufm Wasser...Meine Einzigen dieses We...!
http://img257.*ih.us/img257/7821/p1040832.jpg
Und danach war die Digi leer...-.-!
75er 
http://img242.*ih.us/img242/2672/hecht.jpg
Schönes Restwochenende MFg Guido


----------



## s_rathje (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Soooo komme gerade von der Tour mit Lasse (sonni 2) zurück.
Konnte einen neuen persöhnlichen Barschrekord aufstellen: 42cm *freu*
Neben insgesamt 3 Hechten von 84cm, 75cm und 40cm hatten wir extrem viele Bisse von Großbarschen (35cm +)
Die meisten schlitzten an unseren harten Hechtruten leider aus:c


----------



## sonni 2 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an Guido heute habe ich dich nass gemacht anders als Leste Woche :vik:#6


----------



## GuidoOo (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



sonni 2 schrieb:


> Petri an Guido heute habe ich dich nass gemacht anders als Leste Woche :vik:#6


 
Könnte daran liegen, dass ihr 5 Stunden geangelt habt und ich 1,5 

|kopfkratWeste Bescheid!:vik:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri da oben!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (21. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal ein dickes PETRI an Guido und Co, Ihr holt sie ja echt haufenweise raus...
Ich war heute nochmal mit Carpkiller 07 auf dem Diemelsee und konnte heute nochmal nen schönen 74er Zander fangen. Köder war ein gejiggter 20 cm langer Slottershad in Weiss-Blau. Ja, die Jungs stehen da auf dicke Brocken...

Grüsse an Alle


----------



## Maurice (22. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hi
petri leute schöne fische dabei.
war heute auch für 2 stunden los.konnte einen 68er hecht fangen der einen recht dicken bauch hatte denke der hat sich heute morgen schon gut voll gefressen schwimmt nartürlich wieder.dann ist mir noch einer abgegangen nach kurzem drill denk der war ebenso im 60+ bereich.
das foto ist nicht so gut geworden war ma wieder alleine unterwegs deswegen liegt der fisch auch auf dem boden aber die blätter waren nass.


----------



## celebration (22. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Zwei kleinere von heute Morgen

http://img509.*ih.us/img509/6553/22112.jpg

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/7480/22115.jpg


----------



## John Doe12 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Maurice schrieb:


> dann ist mir noch einer abgegangen



Aha|kopfkrat:q:q

Achso Petri allen natürlich,ein paar wirklich schöne Fische dabei.


----------



## JonasH (22. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Heute waren wir zu zweit einw enig Spinnfischen an nem recht "verholztem" Gewässer.. Konnten 3 hechte verhaften... 2 mal 80cm und einmal 70... Bilder  reiche ich nach.
War ne mortz Gaudi.


----------



## Fechtus68 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Gestern mit totem Köfi auf Grund! 92cm, 7900g! Schade, kein so schönes Bild!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das Foto ist doch völlig o.k. Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## Scholli 33 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auch einen Fang zu melden.

Am Wochenende habe ich beim Spinnern eine schöne Forelle gefangen. Der Fisch war knapp 55cm lang und nur 1.25kg schwer. Der Köder war ein 5-er Mepps Spinner.
Ich habe dort schon vorher 3 dieser Forellen gefangen.(47-61cm)

Jedoch kann ich nicht genau sagen, um welchen Fisch es sich handelt. 
Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir sagen könntet um welchen Fisch es sich nun handelt.

In Frage kommen meines Erachtens: Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle, Huchen oder wohlmöglich Lachs.

Gefangen habe ich den Fisch übrigends in einem flachen See (Größe 0,75ha), der von einem kleinen Bach (1m breit) gespeist wird.

Zudem hatte der Fisch einen überdimensional großen Kopf und einen riesigen Kiefer. 
Die Forelle hätte so ohne Weiteres ein 15 cm Rotauge fressen können. 

Ihr fehlten aber die markanten roten Punkten und die gelbliche Färbung am Bauch einer Bachforelle. 
Allerdings halte ich es auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich das sich Lachse und Huchen in NRW verirrt haben. 
Eine Regenbogenforelle würde ich fast ausschließen. 

Die beigefügten Bilder auf denen ich und mein Freund zu sehen sind, sind nun schon zwei Jahre alt .
Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten.


----------



## sc00b (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den forellen.

würde sagen das sind Bafos.

Lachs passt allein vom Maul her nicht.

wo angelst du den? die haben doch Schonzeit???


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Würde auch auf Bafo Tippen und die haben immoment in NRW auf alle fälle schonzeit.
Lachs wäre sogar ganzjährig geschützt , aber schön das du den Fisch erstmal abschlägst ohne ne Ahnung zu haben was das überhaupt ist ^^


----------



## JohnvanJerk (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Eben, wollte ich auch gerade Fragen. Jung, genau das ist der Grund warum es immer weniger Fisch gibt. Regeln sind da um be/geachtet zu werden.


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Scholli 33 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe auch einen Fang zu melden.
> 
> ...


Du entnimmst einem Gewässer Fische und weisst nichtmal was es für welche sind|rolleyes?Woher willst du dann wissen ob die Mindestmaß haben oder Schonzeit?Beim nächsten mal vielleicht den Kopf einschalten und bevor du die Fische totknüppelst informieren.


----------



## VWChrissi (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Steht doch ganz klar im Text das die Bilder schon 2 Jahre alt sind! 
Als woher wissen hier einige Damit es in der Schonzeit war?#d

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Scholli 33 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe auch einen Fang zu melden.
> 
> ...





VWChrissi schrieb:


> Steht doch ganz klar im Text das die Bilder schon 2 Jahre alt sind!
> Als woher wissen hier einige Damit es in der Schonzeit war?#d
> 
> Gruß Chrissi



Im Text steht ja nicht, dass er die Forelle vom WE entnommen hat. Also regt euch erst auf nachdem ihr genaueres wisst.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

allerdings hat er auch geschrieben das die bilder wo ER UND SEIN FREUND zu sehen sind 2  jahre alt sind....was mit den anderen?


----------



## manolo86 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Vlt. waren Sie ja auch am Forellenteich.:q:m
Petri heil euch allen.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Back to Topic
Könnte das nicht auch ne Seeforelle sein???
Wobei bei den ganzen roten Punkten tippe ich eher auf ne Bachforelle...
MFG HHjung93


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wenn man weiß, wie schwer der Fisch ist und im Text auf das große Maul hinweist, welches dann mit einem Foto über dem Spülenbecken dokumentiert ist, dann kann man fast davon ausgehen, dass der Fisch es hinter sich hat, es sei denn er ist in der Küchenspüle gefangen worden.

Wie dem auch sei. Es ist leicht zu erkennen, dass der Fänger Jungangler ist und von daher sollte ein Hinweis auf die Schonzeit reichen. Bevor sich nun der Volkszorn regt oder erregt, denkt doch mal drüber nach wieviel Mist ihr in dem Alter gemacht habt und werft dann den ersten Stein.

Wenn es sich um einen geschonten Fisch handelt sollte man die Bilder vielleicht entfernen. Erstens um des lieben Friedens willen und zweitens weil Bilder solcher Fische im AB nichts zu suchen haben. Last but not least würde das dem Fänger wohl verdeutlichen, dass er sich da falsch verhalten hat.


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Im Text steht ja nicht, dass er die Forelle vom WE entnommen hat. Also regt euch erst auf nachdem ihr genaueres wisst.


Ist doch latte ob er die am Weekend oder vor 2 Jahren entnommen hat.Wenn man nicht weiss um was für einen Fisch es sich handelt knüppelt man ihn nicht einfach tot.Ausserdem steht dort wie schon erwähnt das die Bilder von seinem Kollegen von vor 2 Jahren sind den einen hat er am Weekend gefangen wie dort auch zu lesen ist.Aber Sundvogel hat recht er ist noch ein Kind also sei im verziehen.


----------



## Philipp_do (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich bin da völlig Sundvogels Meinung, hackt mal nicht direkt so auf dem Jungen rum! Gebt ihm die Möglichkeit erstmal zu antworten bevor ihr innerhalb weniger Stunden direkt 2 Beiträge mit euren zum Teil ganz großen erzieherischen Äusserungen macht. Vlt klärt sich auch alle ganz einfach. Und wenn er sie Tatsächlich entnommen hat trotz schonzeit, so war das mit sicherheit nicht seine Absicht etwas verbotenes zu tun. 

Kleiner Hinweis und er weiss bescheid ;-) Jeder macht mal Fehler.


Petri und Grüße aus dem Verregneten Dortmund:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und alle wieder OnTopic statt OffTopic bitte, damit erspare ich uns allen Verwarnungen:
Euch, dass ihr welche kriegt..
Mir dass ich welche geben muss...


----------



## Bela B. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo Angelfreunde,ich war heute mal wieder Spinnangeln und konnte diesen 122 cm große Silberkarpfen auf Twister überlisten.
Leider hatte ich keine Waage dabei  ,aber das Foto konnte ich dank eines Spaziergängers machen #6.
Den Fisch habe ich dann schonend wieder zurück gesetzt.

                                                  :vik:  Gruß bela B.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|bigeyes Alter Schwede! |bigeyes
PetriHeil zu dem Brocken #6


----------



## fishcatcher99 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Oh ja der ist groß! Ganz schöner Brocken!|bigeyes|bigeyes
Petri!#6


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hat er direkt auf den twister gebissen???
ich hab die silberkarpfen bisher immer nur quergehakt...
dickes petri!


----------



## M.Carré (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Oh ja der ist groß! Ganz schöner Brocken!
Petri!
war mit einem Kollegen auch am wochennede angeln am Bleibtreusee :-(
Habe aber leider nichts gefangen und er auch nicht (LordAdi)
Haben unseren schein seit 03.11.2009 und haben seit dem tag nicht´s mehr gefangen :-(
Außer am Forellenpuff :-(
wer kann und weiter helfen 
meine freunde lachen mich schon aus 

Lg. Michi


----------



## Kuno0815 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Bela B. schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,ich war heute mal wieder Spinnangeln und konnte diesen 122 cm große Silberkarpfen auf Twister überlisten.
> Leider hatte ich keine Waage dabei  ,aber das Foto konnte ich dank eines Spaziergängers machen #6.
> Den Fisch habe ich dann schonend wieder zurück gesetzt.
> 
> :vik:  Gruß bela B.



Wahnsinn, dickes Petri Heil #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War Samstag auch mal wieder draussen und konnte neben 2 kleinen Hechten einen Marmorkarpfen mit 138cm fangen. Hat regulär den Gummi genommen und für einen Marmorkarpfen eher untypisch gekämpft, so das ich kurz Hoffnung auf den Hecht des Lebens hatte. Dann hat er Fahrt aufgenommen und die Sache war klar...
















Ich habe inzwischen ja schon einige Marmorkarpfen dieser Größe gefangen und muss sagen das die Mehrzahl gehakt ist. Aber immer wieder sind auch Fische dabei die den Köder voll im Maul haben. Also scheinen sie auch wirklich beissen zu wollen!

Habe ein paar neue Sachen ausprobiert und den Fisch mit einer Stroft GTP Typ 2 gefangen - die 4kg Tragkraft reichen also wenn man ein bisschen Platz zum Drillen hat durchaus, Drillzeit so ca. 10 - 15 Minuten.​


----------



## penell (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

fettes Teil!
echt unglaublich das die beim Gummiangeln beissen.
nicht schlecht

hast Ihn gewogen?


----------



## drehteufel (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> War Samstag auch mal wieder draussen und konnte neben 2 kleinen Hechten einen Marmorkarpfen mit 138cm fangen. Hat regulär den Gummi genommen und für einen Marmorkarpfen eher untypisch gekämpft, so das ich kurz Hoffnung auf den Hecht des Lebens hatte. Dann hat er Fahrt aufgenommen und die Sache war klar...



Petri zum räuberischen Marmor. Rute und Rolle sehen immer so schön winzig neben diesen Prachtburschen aus. Gefällt mir...#6


----------



## GuidoOo (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|bigeyesEinfach unglaublich 

Petri euch beiden zu den Dicken Brocken aus Silber!#6


----------



## penell (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wieso werden die Marmorkarpfen so riesig?
fressen und wachsen die so enorm?


----------



## xxxtside (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

boah schöne klamotten - petri!!!


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> .... so das ich kurz Hoffnung auf den Hecht des Lebens hatte. Dann hat er Fahrt aufgenommen und die Sache war klar...


 
Petri zu den dicken Mamorkarpfen#6

Schade das es kein 138cm Hecht war, dann kann man glaub ich ein richtig großes Fass auf machen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Schade das es kein 138cm Hecht war, dann kann man glaub ich ein richtig großes Fass auf machen



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht! :m


----------



## wäcki (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ich war am Donnerstag unterwegs. Früh um acht den gummifisch mit voller Erwartung in den See geworfen, aber bis um ein Uhr nur zwei kleine Zander und einen kleinen Hecht. Frustriert ab nach Hause. Am Abend war nix los also probierte ich es um sechs abends nochmal am gleichen See. Und siehe da, nach fünf Würfen der größte Zander den ich bis jetzt gefangen hab:vik:. 78 cm lang und 11 Pfund schwer.

gruß wäcki


----------



## Criss81 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petir den Fängern! Sehr schöner Zander @wäcki!


----------



## flowree (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ufjdn! schöner fisch..


----------



## Bullwide (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri , tolles Tier !!!


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dicket fettet petri stefan nää.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!
Haben beim Vertikalangeln 9 Barsche bis 35cm erwischt, damit hat mein Kumpel einen neuen PB erreicht


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (25. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das is aber ein hübscher.


----------



## xxxtside (25. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Das is aber ein hübscher.


 
wer? der barsch oder der fänger :q

spaß beiseite - petri! #6


----------



## GuidoOo (25. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



eastside schrieb:


> wer? der barsch oder der fänger :q
> 
> spaß beiseite - petri! #6


 

|kopfkratAls wenn der Fänger....:vik:

Nene, Petri auch von mir (,)und Johnnie?
Du musst noch einen Zander fangen!

Freu mich schon aufn Winter!


----------



## suerro (25. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab mich nicht von der schlechten wetter abhalten lassen und bin für eine stunde vor der nachtschicht zum angeln gefahren und es hat sich gelohnt zwei zander ..





​


----------



## er2de2 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri *allen* Fängern, besonders *Schleien-Stefan* zum Prachtexemplar eines Marmorkarpfens.


----------



## Pauli1990 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey waren auch nochmal los wollten eigentlich mal nen Zander erwischen, stattdessen ging ein 87cm und 12,5 Pfund schwerer Hecht an den Haken. Köder war ein gelber Kopyto. 
Ist mein bisher größter also hab ich mich echt sehr darüber gefreut.

Anhang anzeigen 122665


mfg :vik:


----------



## Bullwide (26. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Pauli   na dann mal nen dickes Petri zum PB


----------



## zanderzone (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Pauli: Du siehst aber sehr abgekämpft aus ;-)

Petri!!!


----------



## Pauli1990 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

so nun nicht mehr :m

und danke euch 

mfg Pauli


----------



## paul188 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte heute Mittag auch nen wirklich schönen fangen:m

@Holger: just for you|wavey:


----------



## Hansemann 28 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

BROCKEN!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## Holger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



paul188 schrieb:


> Konnte heute Mittag auch nen wirklich schönen fangen:m
> 
> @Holger: just for you|wavey:


 
Just for me....:vik:

Digges Petri nochma zur Zander-Mopete.....#6

Ich kann mich im November auch grad nicht über Mangel an Top Fischen beklagen, aber so ne Zanderoma war nicht dabei....:q

So einen will ich auch wenn ich das nächste Mal bei euch bin.....90 plus ich komme !!!


----------



## Udo561 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen #6

Mich wundert aber das eure Zander alle so dick sind , alle !!!! meine Zander sind deutlich schmaler , egal ob im Sommer oder im Winter gefangen.
An mir liegsts nicht , bin selber dick :q 
Zum Vergleich mal einer meiner Zander , so in etwa sehen die alle aus , an der Länge hapert es nicht , aber eben viel schmaler als eure Zander.
Gruß Udo


----------



## penell (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

klasse Bild


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!
Geile Fische, hoffentlich klappts bei mir morgen auch


----------



## SteinbitIII (28. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Paul: Petri zur Zandergranate!!!!#6


----------



## spin89 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Durfte mein neues Ultra-light Gerät heut gleich mal mit 2 kleinen Hechten einweihen die natürlich wieder schwimmen,Fangort war die Alster.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Oily Chicken (28. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war heut noch 2 Stunden blinkern und konnte ne kleinen Schußhecht auf nen 4er Mepps verhaften.

Hier mal ein Bild. Aber dank altem Handy keine gute Quali:c


----------



## minden (30. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Paule du Okolyt...#6

Hier mal n paar der letzten Tage...

Schwimmen alle wieder und suchen sich n warmes Plätzchen sofern der Winter überhaupt noch kommt dieses Jahr...


----------



## Koalano1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Minden!
Super Zanderinos#6


----------



## Sinned (30. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Beinahe hätte ich hier auch mein PB melden können. Aber der ca. 1,20m Hecht schnappte trotz der Ködergröße des Lucky craft premium real bait daneben und verschwand wieder in der Tiefe 
Nächste Woche hol ich ihn mir!


----------



## lsski (30. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Beinahe hätte ich hier auch mein PB melden können. Aber der ca. 1,20m Hecht schnappte trotz der Ködergröße des Lucky craft premium real bait daneben und verschwand wieder in der Tiefe
> Nächste Woche hol ich ihn mir!


 
:m Versuch es mit zusätzlichen roten Federchen am Realbait das müsste sie zum Biss reizen 
Petri zu dem beinahe Hecht #6

LG Jeff


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen Minden#6...bei uns gabs heut Zander....

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/561/mitolleg011209002.jpg

und Barsch....

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/7181/mitolleg011209003.jpg

aber nicht zu essen:q


----------



## paul188 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri!!#6

Habe auch noch nen paar Bilder der letzten Tage...

ziehen alle wieder ihre Bahnen!


----------



## Kärnten Angler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hammer Fische! :m

Petri euch allen!


----------



## supercook (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ganz dickes Petri Andree,du ziehst die dicken Fische wohl magisch an.....


----------



## Tisie (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Minden & Paul: Schöne Fische und tolle Fotos - wie von Euch gewohnt #6 ... ich lese die Berichte auf Eurer Seite sehr gerne, unterhaltsam geschrieben und man erlebt Eure Touren fast hautnah mit - weiter so! Und es ist immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen, wie ein Barsch 'nen 7er Fin-S-Fish faltet 

Bei mir gab's in diesem sehr durchwachsenen Raubfischjahr auch mal wieder einen richtig guten Tag 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

--


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Tolle Fische, Petri!


----------



## Bullwide (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Rhein zander 62 cm


----------



## berko (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöner Barsch vom Sonntag: 50cm aus 20m Tiefe auf nebenstehenden Köder


----------



## SteinbitIII (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fette Granate der Barsch!!!!#6#6.....aber auch an die anderen Fänger digges Petri  
@Paul188: Du wahnsinniger, geile Fische!!!


----------



## flori66 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was fürn Barschbrummer. Fettes Petri dazu.


----------



## minden (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Holla die Ho...fette Fische steinbit, Tisie, berko#6

Und danke Tisie#h

PS: at paul ja eh....den einne hab ich ja sogar keschern dürfen...


----------



## Gemini (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mittagspausen-45-Minuten-Minihecht, gestern 3 Minis zw. 45 und 70cm in 60 Minuten, leider Cam vergessen. 

--- Home Office Rules! ---


----------



## Koalano1 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Dickbarsch!!

Ich war heute auch mal wieder am Wasser um die Hechte etwas zu ärgern... Nach 15min hatte ich die erste Atacke auf Wobbler, aber der Bursche konnte sich wieder losschütteln. Egal hab ich mir gedacht, denn der Größe kommt bestimmt noch! Aber danach haben die Hechte mich geärgert, denn bis auf einen Fehlbiss gabs nichts mehr....
Als ich den letzten Wurf machen wollte, konnte ich dann doch noch einen Biss verwerten. Hab im Drill erst gedacht, dass es ein Schnippelhecht ist. Aber zum Vorschein kam ein schöner (Naja, beim Schönheitswettbewerb kann er vielleicht doch nicht mitmachen#6) und dicker 40er Dezember-Barsch.
Hier mal ein Bild

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/9638/img0653i.jpg



Nach dem Shooting durfte er natürlich wieder zurück in sein Element!
Grüße


----------



## minden (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Klasse Färbung#6


----------



## slowhand (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Als ich den letzten Wurf machen wollte, konnte ich dann doch noch einen Biss verwerten. Hab im Drill erst gedacht, dass es ein Schnippelhecht ist. Aber zum Vorschein kam ein schöner (Naja, beim Schönheitswettbewerb kann er vielleicht doch nicht mitmachen#6) und dicker 40er Dezember-Barsch.
> Grüße



Aus der Werse?


----------



## Raabiat (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Koalano: sau geile Färbung ... in zwei a halb Wochen hab ich gleich gefärbte dicke Barsche in der Hand ... hoffe ich |supergri


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sonst gehts euch aber gut, wa?|kopfkrat

Petri zu den sehr schönen Fangerfolgen...!#6
Ab alle!


----------



## dodo12 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ja, de ist außer Werse!


----------



## greece68 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Und hier mein erster dicker Barsch dieses Jahr: 49cm!
*http://img43.*ih.us/img43/2928/barsch47cmskinnybearwei.jpg
*


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Greece: Barsch mit 49cm ist ne Ansage! Kaum zu toppen.#6


----------



## stanleyclan (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

doch ungefähr 12 beiträge vor ihm


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger, besonder an die beiden ü-45 Barschfänger!

Irgendwie schaff ich es nicht mehr ans Wasser... ich könnte heulen..


----------



## bobbl (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



greece68 schrieb:


> Und hier mein erster dicker Barsch dieses Jahr: 49cm!
> *http://img43.*ih.us/img43/2928/barsch47cmskinnybearwei.jpg
> *



Schöner Fisch, aus dem Brombachsee?


----------



## Steph75 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle. Vorrallem für die schönen Barsche.
@Koalano1. Du musst aber schon gewaltige Bratpfannen als Hände haben, wenn der Barsch 40cm messen soll. Na vielleicht ist es ja so


----------



## discobarsch (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

war gestern mit einem kumpel am rhein und wir konnten insgesamt *12 (!) Zander* und einen schönen barsch fangen. ein weiterer zander konnte sich noch beim landen losschütteln. 
einer meiner besten angeltage was die stückzahl angeht, die grössen liessen jedoch ein bischen zu wünschen übrig: die beiden beste waren 55cm und 52cm (siehe bild), die meisten fische waren zwischen 40cm und 45cm.


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hab die letzten wochen auch gut gefangen
 einen 37er barsch ein 45er forelle 3hechte mit 40 - 50 cm und einen raubkarpfen der den spinner voll im maul hatte (nicht gerissen)
ma schaun was morgen so geht


----------



## Tisie (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Meine Güte, was für Barsche |bigeyes ... Petri Heil, auch an die anderen Fänger #6



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> ... und einen raubkarpfen ...


Hatte ich letztens auch ... der hatte eine ganz besondere Jagdtechnik und wollte meinen GuFi mit dem Schwanz erschlagen |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern! 
Konnten trotz üblem Wetter beim Schleppen noch einen von 55cm rausholen, ein besserer ist mir ausgeschlitzt...


----------



## Udo561 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch zum Hecht ,
mich hat heute das regenwetter abgehalten , bin wohl doch ein Weichei ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Michi!
UUUnd nicht aufgeben!
Probier mal folgendes aus:
Schalte mal vor deine Grandma nen 10gr Blei


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

dicket Petri!


----------



## Wizard2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

hier noch ein hecht von gestern, auf kleinen kyopto. auf meine ul barsch spinnrute. ca 60cm

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/4269/cimg0544.th.jpg


----------



## roman (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War gestern und heute mal wieder am wasser und konnte einen Hecht mit 53cm, einen Zander mit ca.40cm, beide auf motoroil glitter PowerShad und einen schönen Hecht mit 82cm auf gelben Kopyto fangen.


----------



## discobarsch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

...schönes teil!


----------



## spin89 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern, jkc wie gross war denn dein Nikolausgschenck:mGruss Spin89


----------



## bobbl (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

geiler Fisch!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Alter Finne, was für eine Oma!! PetriHeil #6


----------



## LeLo84 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wow!!!


----------



## Meteraal (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wat´ne Granate von Hecht!


----------



## er2de2 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das nenn ich mal `nen vollen Stiefel, dickes Petri!


----------



## Pauli1990 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Echt ein Super Fisch!!! Werde es die Woche auch nochmal versuchen und das "schöne Wetter" ausnutzen, bevor es dann richtig kalt wird ... 

Petri Heil :vik:


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zur Hechtgranate!

Hat der im Dunklen gebissen oder hat der Drill so lange gedauert? 

Kann mir gut vorstellen wie man sich nach so nem Fisch fühlt.

..und dann noch auf nen eigenen Wobbler...

Respekt!!!#h


----------



## Clown (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil. Tolle Fische.

Wie tief stehen die Raubfische jetzt schon?


----------



## suerro (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri,an allen fängern..

bin gestern auch losgezogen konnte 4 zander rausholen  3X 55-64cm und 1X 30cm, die waren richtig gierig gestern, den 15 cm kopyto haben die häftigst attackiert,


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

So, nach zig Jahren ackerns und probierens hab ich es auch endlich in den "Club der Meterfänger" geschafft...!

Hier mein neuer PB von Samstag...! :vik:


----------



## Bobster (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri !
...schönes Tier.

Wie - Wo - Wann - auf/mit ?


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hart erkämpfte Siege schätzt man mehr...

Petri!


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zum pike, wie lang genau?


----------



## Bassey (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Von solchen Hechten kann ich nur träumen ^^


----------



## laxvän (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#6Was für ein Fisch!!!!#6
Dickes Petri auch von mir!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schönes Tier #6


----------



## Wizard2 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri jerkfreak, schöner fisch#6


----------



## hille-1904 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

halb eins heute mittag!


----------



## er2de2 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@jerkfreak
Schöner Gädda! Congratz! #6 Hast du den in Südschweden (Bodden bei Rügen) gefangen?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri!
Haben will* ^^


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Danke Jungs.

er2de2 liegt schon recht gut, Kubitzer Bodden wars...! Waren 10 Tage oben, bei ehr schlechten Bedingungen und gab auch nur recht wenig Fisch, aber das war mir nach der Mutti echt "alles Wurscht"...! 

Pike ist 1,24m lang und hat sich nen 23er X-tra Soft reingepfiffen, um die noch offenen Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## Promachos (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri aus Oberfranken nach Oberfranken, Jerkfreak#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## mr.pepse (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*








Mein erster Zandääääär, gefangen vor 2 Wochen auf Twistääär.
62cm.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Meter24 Jerkfreak. Ganz toller Fisch .


----------



## Brassenkaiser (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*





*Zander 96 cm und knapp 18 Pfund*, gestern gefangen von meinem Angelkumpel *Veit* auf perlmutt-schwarzen Miss Shad-Gufi in der Saale


----------



## Serpent (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wasne bombe...dickes petri


----------



## AWU13 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Brassenkaiser
super Foto, geiler Fisch#h


----------



## Bassey (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Was für ne Zandergranate!!! PETRI!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Jungs! Super Zander und Hammerfoto#6


----------



## zandi2 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fetten Respekt !!!#r
 Hammerfisch !


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri Veit! #6#6#6


----------



## pikehunter (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri Heil VEIT#6

Unglaublich deine Fänge in der Saale

Der Zander ist bestimmt dein neuer PB;+ Oder?

Gruß
pikehunter


----------



## Koalano1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Uiui, hier sind ja schon wieder Granaten dabei!!!
Digges petri an Jerkfreak und Veit!


----------



## Promachos (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Aber hallo!

Ein dickes Petri allen Erfolgreichen, vor allem Veit zum neuen PB#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier mal 2 Zander aus Spanien...

Größe habe ich nicht, da sie direkt wieder schwimmen durften!


----------



## discobarsch (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu den fetten zandern!!!


----------



## Promachos (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Mensch, Stefan#6

Aus Spanien? Da musstest du aber weit werfen.

Gruß & Petri
Promachos


----------



## flori66 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Zander aus Spanien...
> 
> Größe habe ich nicht, da sie direkt wieder schwimmen durften!



Schöne Fische, aber immer schön aufpassen, dass eure Arme nicht abfallen |evil:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@flori: warum, Ellbogen sind auf den Oberschenkeln abgestützt...also nix mit vorhalten...


----------



## Udo561 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hi,
Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen , ich bin ja mal froh wenn ich derzeit Fische sehe ;-))
Hier bei mir in der Maas läuft im Moment überhaupt nichts , war gerade mal zwischen den Regenschauern für ne Stunde am Wasser, nichts , kein Zupfer.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## flori66 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @flori: warum, Ellbogen sind auf den Oberschenkeln abgestützt...also nix mit vorhalten...



Ups, dann entschuldige ich mich und bedaure die Elephantiasis deines linken Armes sehr :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@flori66: poste doch mal lieber selber Fische als nur die Bilder zu zerreden...ist ja nicht das erste Mal...#d


----------



## flori66 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ist ja nicht das erste Mal...



Stimmt, ist das zweite mal :g.
Aber nüscht für ungut, nur'n Spässle 
Trotzdem schöne Zandrinos.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Das es immer diese Member geben muss, die alles schlecht machen.

--> Dickes Petri zur fetten Hechtdame und den ganzen super Zandern


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Allesamt Hammer Fische...!
besonderes Petri wohl an Jerkfreak (wenn schon nicht am Hausgewässer, dann doch bitte am Bodden, wa  )
an Veit...Schöne Granate 
Und an Stefan#6


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Veit und Stefan: Super Fische!!!
Ein dickes Petri dazu!!!

RESPEKT!!!







flori66 schrieb:


> Schöne Fische, aber immer schön aufpassen, dass eure Arme nicht abfallen |evil:


 @Flori66: Sehr geistreicher Beitrag von Dir!!! Geh lieber angeln, so dass Du selber mal so nen Fisch posten kannst... Meiner Meinung nach geht ein Forum wie dieses hier aufgrund solcher Äußerungen auf Dauer echt kaputt. 

Schöne Grüße aus Delbrück!

Marcus


----------



## Kark (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen.
An meinem Hausgewässer ist im Moment durch den vielen Regen etwas Hochwasser bzw. relativ starke Strömung, so dass es leider keine/kaum Möglichkeiten gibt ne Runde aufs Wasser zu starten und zu angeln....:c

Grüße

Kark


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

no dicussions xDD 
das hatten wir doch alles schon so oft ... :vik:

echt saugeile fische die ihr da fangt !! ... 
riesen petri an alle erfolgreichen ! ... 

lg Andy


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Riesenpetri an Veit, sauberer Kaventsmann! 
So wie meiner vom letzten Jahr.
#r


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Schöne Zander hier im moment!#6Petri


----------



## Carphunter' (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*








mal eben für 2h losgewesn und sieh da...nach wochenlangem schneider sein gings dannn doch endllich mal mit dem alten erfolgsköder 
auf den fotos n hecht mit knappe 74 und zander mit schönen 88 cm :q

2 knapp 65cm hechte waren ebenfalls dabei, jedoch wegen fehlender 2ter person kein foto geschossen....

den einen hecht mit selbstauslöser zu fotografieren war schon ein krampf|uhoh:


----------



## Räuberspinner (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Carphunter
Schicker Zander. Sowas brauch ich auch noch.
Natürlich auch ein dickes Petri an alle anderen Fänger.
Geile Fische dabei.

off topic:

@ Carphunter
BW Klamotten sind gut und schön, sau praktisch und günstig, aaaaaber.....
Die Feldwebelklappen solltest du dir verkneifen. Ich denke mal du bist mit 16 nicht schon 6 Jahre beim Bund.
Bist wohl eher Schüler oder Azubi.
Somit ist das, rein rechtlich, eine Amtsanmaßung, und wenn du einen passenden Rechtsbewahrer erwischst kann das ganz schön Theater nach sich ziehen.
Nur so als kleinen Tip.:g


----------



## Carphunter' (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

wie leichtsinnig von mir #q

danke für den tipp...möcht mir ja genau diese klappen in ein paar jahren nicht verderben#t


----------



## Waagemann (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an ganz Deutschland...unglaublich was ihr so alles rauskurbelt:k#6!


----------



## Albert71 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Carphunter: Petri zum schönen Zander.#6


----------



## Dorframbo (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wirklich sehr schöner Zander Carphunter. das animiert richtig es selbst nochmal zu probieren. wenn es nur nicht so kalt wäre #q .

mfg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri!!!
Hab mich von 10:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr fast totgeschleppt. Obwohl das Wetter nahezu perfekt war und auch der Fisch am Platz war, hatte ich nur 2 Bisse und hab übel abgeschneidert -.-'


----------



## Rhxnxr (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Die Feldwebelklappen solltest du dir verkneifen. Ich denke mal du bist mit 16 nicht schon 6 Jahre beim Bund.
> Bist wohl eher Schüler oder Azubi.
> Somit ist das, rein rechtlich, eine Amtsanmaßung, und wenn du einen passenden Rechtsbewahrer erwischst kann das ganz schön Theater nach sich ziehen.
> Nur so als kleinen Tip.:g



Rofl, krass worüber mancher sich hier mokiert :q

Steh zwar nicht auf BW Klamotten und fand sie während meiner 15 Monate alles andere als praktisch, aber Amtsanmassung kann es nur bei Beamten geben...

Ansonsten Petri heil Carphunter, schöne Fische #6


----------



## Lenger06 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Bei uns am Rhein läufts zur Zeit ganz gut!Vor allem die Rapfen und Zander wollen sich noch ein bisschen Winterspeck anfressen!:m
Gruss Phil


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Bei uns am Rhein läufts zur Zeit ganz gut!Vor allem die Rapfen und Zander wollen sich noch ein bisschen Winterspeck anfressen!:m
> Gruss Phil




Petri schöne Fische habt Ihr bei euch kein Hochwasser?


----------



## Lenger06 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri schöne Fische habt Ihr bei euch kein Hochwasser?


 
Haben geschätzt 80cm über normal!Hab aber das Gefühl,dass genau deswegen die Beißfreude zugenommen hat. Vor zwei Wochen wars eher mau und da war normal Pegel!
Gruß


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!!!
> Hab mich von 10:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr fast totgeschleppt. Obwohl das Wetter nahezu perfekt war und auch der Fisch am Platz war, hatte ich nur 2 Bisse und hab übel abgeschneidert -.-'


 
Michael, erging uns nicht anders...
Von um 9 bis um 16 Uhr geschleppt, Geworfen, Geverti"KALT"...
Aber bei so schwankendem Wetter hatten die Fische nicht annäherungsweise Lust...
4 Personen, 2 Boote, 7 Stunden, 3 "Bisse"....0 Fisch!


Aber man sieht ja, dass es auch anders Geht...
Petri den ganzen Anderen, die mehr Erfolg verbuchen konnten#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@Lenger06: Petri zu den schönen Rheinfängen!


----------



## paul188 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen. Sehr schöne Fische dabei#6


Dieser nette Geselle hat am Freitag nen 25cm FinS weggebeamt...


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes PetriHeil Paul!
Was für ne Granate #6


----------



## King Wetzel (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri heil paul wie groß war der? is ja eher un typisch für zander das die so große köder nehmen oder????
MFG henry


----------



## StefanN :) (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Paul

sehr geiler zander  

bei uns geht im mom leider nix |uhoh:

MfG Stefan


----------



## spinnermarv (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

also untypisch ist das für den zander glaub ich nicht. im winter wollen sie mit einen mal so viel fressen wie möglcih.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri paul188...schöner Holland Zander...


----------



## Bassey (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Vorhin, 93er Zander beim Wallerblinkern mit 25er GuFi... Kindergartendrill mit der Wallerspinne und der 30er Geflochtenen, aber hey, immerhin ein Fisch!
Foto folgt


----------



## SteinbitIII (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Very nice Paule#6....also, eine Granate könnte ich dieses Jahr auch noch verkraften.........hatte am Wochenende noch zwei schöne Attacken auf Bonnie128 beim Hechtfischen...leider haben beide Fische den Köder verfehlt aber schön wars trotzdem...Oberflächenfischen ist nuuur geil!!!!:q


----------



## Koalano1 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Bassey schrieb:


> Vorhin, 93er Zander beim Wallerblinkern mit 25er GuFi... Kindergartendrill mit der Wallerspinne und der 30er Geflochtenen, aber hey, immerhin ein Fisch!
> Foto folgt


 
Immerhin ein Fisch??? Das is doch mal ne richtige Zandergranate!!!!! 

Du bist mir ja einer#6


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Very nice Paule#6....also, eine Granate könnte ich dieses Jahr auch noch verkraften.........hatte am Wochenende noch zwei schöne Attacken auf Bonnie128 beim Hechtfischen...leider haben beide Fische den Köder verfehlt aber schön wars trotzdem...Oberflächenfischen ist nuuur geil!!!!:q


 
Die Hechte gehen bei dir noch auf Oberflächenköder ? 

Petri zu den ganzen Zandergranaten !


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> Die Hechte gehen bei dir noch auf Oberflächenköder ?
> 
> Petri zu den ganzen Zandergranaten !


 
Genau das wollte ich auch fragen  :-O

Aber Oberflächenfischen ist wirklich sehr sehr geil!

Petri auch zu den ZAndergranaten....Hammer, was hier abgeht!#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri! 
Im Thread geht ja momentan ganz schön die Post ab!



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> Die Hechte gehen bei dir noch auf Oberflächenköder ?



Das verstehe ich auch nicht...|kopfkrat


----------



## stanleyclan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

vielleciht hat sein Gewässer nicht sooooone Tiefe aber sonst ists mir auchn Rätsel 


Perti zur Zandergranate!!!


----------



## StefanN :) (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> Die Hechte gehen bei dir noch auf Oberflächenköder ?
> 
> Das wundert mich auch! der musste jezz einfach nochma sein :vik:
> 
> ...


----------



## SteinbitIII (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Jungz....yap....Oberfläche, ist bei uns hier im Schnitt 0,5-1,5 m vielleicht auch mal 2 Meter tief...mich gucken sie im Verein auch alle doof an, aber funzt noch......aber jetzt hat sich das wohl erledigt, weil das Moor bei uns friert auch schnell zu...na ja, muss ich halt wieder auf Zander fischen:q


----------



## Holger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



paul188 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Erfolgreichen. Sehr schöne Fische dabei#6
> 
> 
> Dieser nette Geselle hat am Freitag nen 25cm FinS weggebeamt...


 

Gott der Mopeten.....#d :vik:

Sauber du Sack, det jeht doch auf keene Kuhhaut mehr, wat ihr da absahnt....#6

André, ich komm bald.....das ist kein Versprechen, das ist ein Gesetz ! |rolleyes 

Grüß ma den Dominik !


----------



## minden (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dann muss ich mal die Tüte hier mal ein wenig bunter machen....richtig fett gefressener 47er Kanalbarsch....sowas ist hier echt ne Seltenheit....

@Bassey....ich hoffe du konntest es verkraften nur nen 93er Zander gefangen zu haben....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Toller Barsch, Petri!


----------



## Pauli1990 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum dicken Barsch:m


----------



## Tisie (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Besonders an Veit, Paul und Minden - tolle Stachelritter #6 ... uns versaut hier wahrscheinlich der Frost einen ordentlichen Jahresabschluß :g



King Wetzel schrieb:


> is ja eher un typisch für zander das die so große köder nehmen oder????


Kommt auf's Gewässer und die Jahreszeit an ... manchmal müssen's selbst für große Fische kleine Köder sein und woanders hauen sich 30er Barsche 11er Kopytos volley rein. Ich hatte auch schonmal einen 54er Zander, der einen 22er Brassen im Magen und trotzdem noch Hunger hatte (Foto: *klick*) |bigeyes ... für Fische im Format von Paul's Granate ist ein 25er Fin-S-Fish wahrlich kein Problem. Den kleineren Fin-S-Fish in  7" nehmen auch mitt-30er Barsche 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## paul188 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Thx!!!!

schöner Barsch Keule#6

Holger... ja mach fertig!...

Der 25er Fin wurde komplett weginhaliert, da hätte locker noch ein zweiter reingepasst! ...und untypisch ist das nicht, eher typisch für diese Jahreszeit und große Zander.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Minden und Paul188 !

@Paul188: Ich hatte letztens auch einen grossen Zander auf nen 20er Slottershad.

Man muss nur Vertrauen in die grossen Köder haben. Beim Hechtangeln habe ich das schon seit längerem, beim Zanderangeln ist es bei mir eigentlich so das letzte Mittel der Wahl.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## laxvän (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri zu den fetten Stachelrittern.
Bin heute auch mal wieder losgekommen und konnte einen Hecht von 60 cm zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden.
Gebissen hat er auf einen GuFi, den ich aus Experimentierfreude an meine Jerke gehängt habe.:q


 
Das Bild ist leider ziemlich mies aber ich war allein unterwegs und der Kollege wollte nicht so schön still halten.


----------



## SteinbitIII (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Minden: Du(ihr) seid wahnsinnig......#6....echt tolle Fische


----------



## Brassenkaiser (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Kumpel *Veit* war gestern an der Saale auf Zander angeln. Gefangen hat er zwar keinen, dafür aber eine 55 cm lange *Meerforelle* auf Miss Shad-Gufi. Echt geil, dass es sowas in "unserem" Hausgewässer wieder gibt!!! :m Natürlich durfte der Fisch nach dem Foto auch gleich wieder in sein Element.


----------



## Pauli1990 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu der schönen Meerforelle


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Fettes Petri zur Meerforelle!!!!! 
Was ihr beide nicht alles aus der Saale zaubert und schon gezaubert habt!!!!! #6


----------



## stanleyclan (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Veit, aber pass auf, dass dem Weibchen nicht alle Eier herausfallen


----------



## theundertaker (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Scheinen ja schon paar Eier rausgekullert zu sein ;-)) Aber ich denke mal, die Jungs gehen ordentlich mit den Fischen um...

Dickes Petri zu dem erneut schönen Fisch...der Veit ist schon n Angler, wie er im Bilderbuche steht...


----------



## Fury87 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Bassey schrieb:


> Vorhin, 93er Zander beim Wallerblinkern mit 25er GuFi... Kindergartendrill mit der Wallerspinne und der 30er Geflochtenen, aber hey, immerhin ein Fisch!
> Foto folgt



hmm, habe ich das foto übersehen? |rolleyes


----------



## Pauli1990 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ja würde den auch ganz gern sehen


----------



## StefanN :) (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich auch 



Petri euch


----------



## Birger (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jetzt wirds kalt, also vielleicht die letzten Fäünge aus dem See?










Einfach zu gierig, handlanger Barsch auf nen 14cm Hairy Mary...|kopfkrat


----------



## Pauli1990 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Barschen der letzte sieht schön dick aus!


----------



## Angelkiste (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hey Birger, 
schöne Stachelritter. 
Besonders der Moppel von Freddy...

TL
Daniel


----------



## xxxtside (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

geile bilder - petri!!!


----------



## Hechtnarr (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein Freund hat letzte Woche eine Hecht (117 cm) und einen Zander (83cm) gefangen. 
ich selber habe nur drei Hechte mit 84cm 82cm und mit 76cm gefangen.

Fotos leider nicht vorhanden!


----------



## SteinbitIII (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Birger! Hier an Deiner geliebten Eider auch sehr zäh momentan...mir fallen immer fast die Finger ab beim Fischen....Heiligabendmorgen gehts mit den Wahnsinnigen Preißler und Olleg nochmal los.....#h


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

meine Fresse, heute so was von kalt......steife Brise aus Nord Ost bei -8 Grad....gefühlte -20..... aber Fisch ging dennoch, wir waren zäh, und Kollege Lars hat gefangen.....ich durfte zumindestens fotografieren|rolleyes

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/5752/20122009mitollegraubfis.jpg

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/5752/20122009mitollegraubfis.jpg

http://img693.*ih.us/img693/5752/20122009mitollegraubfis.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri, :m

Fox pro shad und die kopyto pink lady sind auch meine favorieten um diese jahreszeit, allerdings fisch ich die fox eine nummer größer 

bei uns ist alles zu, zumindest die "hot-spots" :v


----------



## Wizard2 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri allen fängern, ich war heut auch nochmal los. etwa -5 - -8 grad, es war nur noch der bereich unter dem wehr frei von eis.
hatte innerhalb ner halben std. 3hechte beim barsch angeln. keinen einzigen barsch, 2x ca 60cm und einen 70+ hecht. fotos gibts nur vom 70er beim drill, hab die fische vorsichthalber im wasser abgehakt. 

http://img85.*ih.us/img85/2230/johannes002.th.jpg


----------



## MOORLA (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

nicht schlecht leute ... petri heil!

bei uns können wir leider nicht mehr rausgehen ... bei 4 tagen -15° C hintereinander ist alles zugefroren :-(

dann mal ein frohes fest leute!


----------



## minden (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jau petri Birger, Freddy und Steinbitt....coole Fische und das Winterreleasebild hat auch was...sieht auf jedenfall freh aus


----------



## loki73 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

petri zu den dicken barschen, davon träum ich auch noch.

ich war heut mittag mal kuz zum see und konnte meinen ersten ds-zander verhaften. der konnte einer grünen 10 cm hairy mary nicht wiederstehen. der kleine war so ca 50cm und wächst weiter.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!
Bei der Kälte ist jeder Fisch Gold!


----------



## Pauli1990 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Bei der Kälte ist jeder Fisch Gold!



Das stimmt, würde auch ganz gern mal wieder was fangen ...


----------



## Birger (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

War heute auch kurz los, großartige Beißerei kann man das aber nicht nennen. Ein paar Barsche und einen 50er Zander gabs, allerdings auch nur 3 Std. gefischt (davon 1 Std. Ringe gelutscht). 












Beide auf Hary Mairy in braun, 10cm.


----------



## bernie (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin Birger,
wo warste denn ???? hier (NOM) ist doch eigentlich (leider) alles zu.

ups ganz vergessen: PETRI


----------



## loki73 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

ich war heute mal ein paar stunden mit dem belly unterwegs, alles war gut bis der wind extrem auffrischte.

ich hab noch nie so viele große sicheln auf mein echolot gesehen, und alles auf ein paar meter wie heute.  leider wollte so richtig nichts gehen, bis auf diesen feisten gesellen von knapp 40cm.



 

er fand hairy mary in 14cm zu anbeißen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



loki73 schrieb:


> ich war heute mal ein paar stunden mit dem belly unterwegs, alles war gut bis der wind extrem auffrischte.
> 
> ich hab noch nie so viele große sicheln auf mein echolot gesehen, und alles auf ein paar meter wie heute. leider wollte so richtig nichts gehen, bis auf diesen feisten gesellen von knapp 40cm.
> 
> ...


 
Richtig schönes Bild!!!
Glückwunsch


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Dieses Jahr gelten natürlich noch die alten Regeln und deshalb 
sind sämtliche OT Diskussionen absolut überflüssig. 

Ab 2010 machen wir ja den Versuch mit der neuen Regelung...


----------



## Koalano1 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen!!
Der Hary Mairy scheint zur Zeit ein fängiger Köder zu sein...
Sehr schönes Barschbild hast du da geknippst#6


----------



## Tommek83 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

guten morgen....wie kann ich denn hier ein bild reinstellen? hätte da ein schönes foto für euch.....grins


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Moin.

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Bild verkleinern und Teil 2 befolgen dann klappts,gute Anleitung,die Franz vor einiger Zeit gemacht hat,wie man sieht,man braucht sie immer wieder


Martin


----------



## Bassey (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

@ Birger, wolltest du den Barsch haken oder mit dem Blei des Jighheads erschlagen? ^^
So wie früher die Höhlenmenschen... "Alte bumbum machen... Keule Kopf, Ugah dann zwar bewusstlos, aber kann machen bumbum ganze Nacht"
Hach was waren das noch für Zeiten ^^


----------



## Udo561 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten morgen....wie kann ich denn hier ein bild reinstellen? hätte da ein schönes foto für euch.....grins



Hi,
hier http://picr.de/ brauchst du nichts zu verkleinern , einfach nur den fertigen Link hier einfügen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tommek83 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

danke für die schnelle antwort....probier ich direkt mal aus.....danke


----------



## Tommek83 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

oh nein....jetzt sagt er das es eine ungültige datei sei.....es ist eine cimg datei....hat einer nen guten tipp????


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jo schöner Hecht,Petri,da hat sich das erklären ja gelohnt^^

Haste auch noch ein paar Daten dazu?

Martin


----------



## Tommek83 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

was schätze denn???


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Knapp übern Meter oder knapp drunter?

hihi Paul,das is ne andere Geschichte,aber lassen wir das mal lieber,is mir auch relativ egal


----------



## Tommek83 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

da liegste garnicht so falsch....105cm und knappe 11 kilo...war echt ein dicker brocken....


----------



## Tommek83 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

nächste woche zieh ich wieder los denn da schwimmen noch andere dicke hechtmammis rum....hatte noch einen wirklich großen im drill verloren....leider....aber die hole ich mir noch werde euch dann mal berichten....jetzt weiß ich ja auch wie es mit den fotos klappt.....


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Spätherbsthecht 
So würde ichs definieren...
Da standen die Fische ja noch auf 1-3m Teilweise 

105cm und 11kg...Kann hinkommen...
Mein 106er hatte 10kg...
Woher ich das weiß?
3 Tage später grinste mich der Fischer an...
Hab da was für dich...:v

NAja 
Frohe Weihnachten und nen paar schöne Angelsachen


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Sooo...Waren heute auch kurz los...
Ohne Erfolg 
Bilder möchte ich euch trotzdem posten 

Erstmal musste man sich den Weg durchs Eis schlagen:
http://img694.*ih.us/img694/9155/p1040981.jpg
http://img694.*ih.us/img694/7754/p1040983d.jpg
Und die Wassertemperatur schwankte zwischen 0,4 und 0,8 Grad. Teilweise war der See zu aaaber die Rutenringe sind nicht eingefroren 
http://img37.*ih.us/img37/3910/p1040986.jpg
Fische gabs ja leider nicht, nur 2 Fehlattacken-.-
Kann ja nicht immer gut gehen 

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Kark (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war heute Mittag auch mit meinem Kumpel zum Weihnachtsfischen auf dem Wasser. Es lief verhältnismäßig gut.
Nach ca. 20-30min konnte ich einen schönen 76er Weihnachtshecht landen auf einen 7" Fox ProShad in grün.
Mein Kollege konnte konnte ca. 2 Sunden später einen schönen 42er Barsch auf einen 15cm RipShad landen. Fotos vom Barsch sind leider nur auf seiner Digicam.
Ansonsten allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest

wünscht

Kark


----------



## suerro (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri an allen Fängern,

nach 13 tagen nachtschicht habe ich heute den feiertag ausgenutzt und bin mit mein sohn ans wasser gefahren.
das wetter war ein traum sonnenschein pur, nach drei stunden angeln konnte ich 7 zander rausholen die grossen haben sich leider nicht sehen lassen,so waren nur 30-60 cm dabei:c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri suerro da hast aber zugeschlagen...werde Morgen mal ein versuch starten...


----------



## celebration (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



suerro schrieb:


> Petri an allen Fängern,
> 
> nach 13 tagen nachtschicht habe ich heute den feiertag ausgenutzt und bin mit mein sohn ans wasser gefahren.
> das wetter war ein traum sonnenschein pur, nach drei stunden angeln konnte ich 7 zander rausholen die grossen haben sich leider nicht sehen lassen,so waren nur 30-60 cm dabei:c


 
Petri, ist das im Rheinhafen?


----------



## Bullwide (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Suerro 

nette Strecke die du da vorgelegt hast !!!!


----------



## Harry48 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Suerro

Das ist dann mal noch was leckeres zum morgigen Essen.


----------



## Ophidian (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri Suerro!!!!
Schöne Strecke die du mit deinem Sohn dahin gelegt hast#6


----------



## Birger (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Bassey schrieb:


> @ Birger, wolltest du den Barsch haken oder mit dem Blei des Jighheads erschlagen? ^^
> So wie früher die Höhlenmenschen... "Alte bumbum machen... Keule Kopf, Ugah dann zwar bewusstlos, aber kann machen bumbum ganze Nacht"
> Hach was waren das noch für Zeiten ^^



Wieso? Sind doch nur 20g :q.


----------



## Meteraal (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Konnte gestern meinen ersten Winter-Zander auf Köderfisch fangen, in einem maximal 5 Meter breiten und 1,2 m tiefen Graben, in dem ich eigentlich auf Hecht aus war. Der Zander hatte gute 71 cm und 6 Pfund.


----------



## paul188 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Hier die letzten beiden für mich aus 2009....

Vllt. fange ich sie in 2010 ja wieder|rolleyes


----------



## Pauli1990 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Super Fänge Petri, solche hätt ich auch gern als Abschluss für 2009  

Grüße und einen Guten Rutsch :vik:


----------



## SteinbitIII (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

#6Petri Paule....dat is doch mal nen feiner Saisonabschluß...hier nur Eis, habe fertig:c


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

PetriHeil Paule!

Hier ist entweder alles zu oder so eine Strömung das selbst 
der 200Gramm Spitzkopf nicht zum Grund kommen würden...


----------



## minden (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Jau Paulemann....schöne Abschluss(leucht)fische....sehen uns im Jan in aller Frische...

@Torsk,...doch man kommt an einigen Stellen gut runter...bringt allerdings mom nix weil "Fisch bekloppt"


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Wollte auch noch von meinen letzten beiden Trips des jahres 09 berichten: Am 23.12. dieses jahres konnte ich auf geköpften Köfi noch einen strammen Döbel von 48cm landen, heute allerdings ging trotz intensiver suche und Versuche Auf köfi, Fetzen und Twister GAR NIX! Aber vlt. wirds mrogen ja was...  Guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## mascanho (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



suerro schrieb:


> Petri an allen Fängern,
> so waren nur 30-60 cm dabei:c



Da wo du Angelst, gibt es auch in Mindestmaß und der besagt für Zander 40cm.|krach: ...finde das echt schade, das manche alles mit nehmen, irgend wann sind die fisch Bestände auf null. kein wunder das man da nur noch kleine Fänge hat.

Wollte das nur kurz erwähnen, auch wenn der Beitrag schon älter ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Steht es bei Ihm auf dem Kopf das Er den Zander mitgenommen hat? Wenn du die Leute nicht kennst brauchst du auch nicht so S c h e i ß zu schreiben...


----------



## BasterHRO (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Finde den Beitrag auch etwas überflüssig!#d


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Woher weißt du denn bitte das der Zander entnommen wurde ? 

Es gibt doch keinerlei Anzeichen dafür, desshalb find ich es auch ziemlich bescheuert das manche Leute einem den Fang immer schlecht reden müssen, ich weiß nicht ob diese Leute einfach nur eifersüchtig sind oder einfach keine Ahnung haben, wie heißt es doch so schön ?! "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die klappe halten".|uhoh::c

Keinerlei Verständnis von meiner Seite, auch wenn das erst dein 3. Beitrag hier im Forum war, es hört sich nicht so an als wärst du nochn Petriejünger also wie gesagt keinerlei Verständniss und ich hoffe du haste ne gute Begründung für deinen sinnlosen Kommentar. 
(P.S. die smileys passen wohl besser zu deinem Beitrag als zu dem Makellosen Bild |krach:|krach
|krach:


----------



## slowhand (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



mascanho schrieb:


> Da wo du Angelst, gibt es auch in Mindestmaß und der besagt für Zander 40cm.|krach: ...finde das echt schade, das manche alles mit nehmen, irgend wann sind die fisch Bestände auf null. kein wunder das man da nur noch kleine Fänge hat.
> 
> Wollte das nur kurz erwähnen, auch wenn der Beitrag schon älter ist.



Ich weiß nicht warum, aber es ist immer wieder lustig, wenn Leute sich selber ins Knie schießen! Wie schon gesagt wurde, einfach mal die...usw...


----------



## Fisch-Finder (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



mascanho schrieb:


> Da wo du Angelst, gibt es auch in Mindestmaß und der besagt für Zander 40cm.|krach: ...finde das echt schade, das manche alles mit nehmen, irgend wann sind die fisch Bestände auf null. kein wunder das man da nur noch kleine Fänge hat.
> 
> Wollte das nur kurz erwähnen, auch wenn der Beitrag schon älter ist.


 
Habe mal nachgeschaut das war der erste beitrag hier im Board, und dann gleich sowas. #d

Ich hoffe du lebst dich hier gut ein, und du solltest nicht zu voreilig schreiben, also erst überlegen!!!#6

Gruß David |wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



BasterHRO schrieb:


> Finde den Beitrag auch etwas überflüssig!


 
Überflüssiger geht schon gar nicht mehr......#d#d

Komm Mod´s macht dicht hier, 2009 ist rum....


----------



## BasterHRO (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Ein hübscher Junior-Zander ist es aufjedenfall!!#6

lg Baster


----------



## Team Pöhl (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Richtig! reißt euch mal ein bisschen zusammen hier!


----------



## BasterHRO (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*



Team Pöhl schrieb:


> Richtig! reißt euch mal ein bisschen zusammen hier!


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## kaizr (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Petri zum Fisch, aber wieviel müßte man eigentlich trinken um überflüssig zu sein? :q
geht das?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2009*

Recht haste Tommi!

Manche scheinen echt nur auf Stress aus zu sein.... #d


----------

